#  :: القاعات العامة :: > لقاءات في حب الله >  مكتبة سلسة أحاديث الألباني كاملة

## مي مؤمن

[frame="14 80"]


مكتبة سلسلة احاديث الألباني


كل عام وأنتم بخير ‏
موضوع انهاردة سلسة احاديث الأباني الصحيحه كامله هتنزل كل يوم جزء طيلة شهر ‏رمضان وستكمل بعد رمضان واحب أشكر الأخ العزيز الذي بذل جهد كبير في ‏تجميع تلك سلسله جزاك الله خيرا وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك



الحديث رقم 1‏

‏" لا يذهب الليل والنهار حتى تعبد اللات والعزى , فقالت عائشة : يا رسول الله ‏إن كنت لأظن حين أنزل الله *( هو الذي أرسل رسوله بالهدى ودين الحق ‏ليظهره على الدين كله ولو كره المشركون )* أن ذلك تاما , قال : إنه سيكون ‏من ذلك ما شاء الله " . الحديث .‏
قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 6 :‏
المستقبل للإسلام :‏
قال الله عز وجل : *( هو الذي أرسل رسوله بالهدى ودين الحق ليظهره على ‏الدين كله ولو كره المشركون )* . تبشرنا هذه الآية الكريمة بأن المستقبل ‏للإسلام بسيطرته وظهوره وحكمه على الأديان كلها , وقد يظن بعض الناس أن ‏ذلك قد تحقق في عهده صلى الله عليه وسلم وعهد الخلفاء الراشدين والملوك ‏الصالحين , وليس كذلك , فالذي تحقق إنما هو جزء من هذا الوعد الصادق , ‏كما أشار إلى ذلك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله : " لا يذهب الليل والنهار ‏حتى تعبد اللات والعزى , فقالت " عائشة " : يا رسول الله إن كنت لأظن حين ‏أنزل الله *( هو الذي أرسل رسوله بالهدى ودين الحق ليظهره على الدين كله ‏ولو كره المشركون )* أن ذلك تاما , قال : إنه سيكون من ذلك ما شاء الله " . ‏الحديث . رواه مسلم وغيره , وقد خرجته في " تحذير الساجد من اتخاذ القبور ‏مساجد " ( ص 122 ) . وقد وردت أحاديث أخرى توضح مبلغ ظهور الإسلام ‏ومدى انتشاره , بحيث لا يدع مجالا للشك في أن المستقبل للإسلام بإذن الله ‏وتوفيقه . وها أنا أسوق ما تيسر من هذه الأحاديث عسى أن تكون سببا لشحذ ‏همم العاملين للإسلام , وحجة على اليائسين المتواكلين .‏



الحديث رقم 2‏

‏" إن الله زوى ( أي جمع وضم ) لي الأرض , فرأيت مشارقها ومغاربها وإن ‏أمتي سيبلغ ملكها ما زوي لي منها " . الحديث . ‏
قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 7 :‏
رواه مسلم ( 8 / 171 ) وأبو داود ( 4252 ) والترمذي ( 2 / 27 ) وصححه ‏‏. وابن ماجه ( رقم 2952 ) وأحمد ( 5 / 278 و 284 ) من حديث " ثوبان " ‏وأحمد أيضا ( 4 / 123 ) من حديث شداد بن أوس إن كان محفوظاً . ‏
وأوضح منه وأعم الحديث : " ليبلغن هذا الأمر ما بلغ الليل والنهار , و لا يترك ‏الله بيت مدر ولا وبر إلا أدخله الله هذا الدين بعز عزيز أو بذل ذليل , عزا يعز ‏الله به الإسلام وذلا يذل به الكفر " .‏



الحديث رقم 3‏

‏" ليبلغن هذا الأمر ما بلغ الليل والنهار ولا يترك الله بيت مدر ولا وبر إلا أدخله ‏الله هذا الدين بعز عزيز أو بذل ذليل عزا يعز الله به الإسلام و ذلا يذل به الكفر " ‏‏.‏
قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 7 :‏
رواه جماعة ذكرتهم في " تحذير الساجد " ( ص 121 ) . ورواه ابن حبان في " ‏صحيحه " ( 1631 و 1632 ) . وأبو عروبة في " المنتقى من الطبقات " ( 2 ‏‏/ 10 / 1 ) . ومما لا شك فيه أن تحقيق هذا الانتشار يستلزم أن يعود ‏المسلمون أقوياء في معنوياتهم ومادياتهم وسلاحهم حتى يستطيعوا أن يتغلبوا ‏على قوى الكفر والطغيان , وهذا ما يبشرنا به الحديث : " عن أبي قبيل قال : ‏كنا عند عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاصي وسئل أي المدينتين تفتح أولا ‏القسطنطينية أو رومية ? فدعا عبد الله بصندوق له حلق , قال : فأخرج منه ‏كتابا قال : فقال عبد الله : بينما نحن حول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نكتب ‏إذ سئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أي المدينتين تفتح أولا أقسطنطينية أو ‏رومية ? فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " مدينة هرقل تفتح أولا . يعني ‏قسطنطينية " .‏



الحديث‏ رقم 4‏

عن أبى قبيل قال : كنا عند عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاصي و سئل أي المدينتين ‏تفتح أولا القسطنطينية أو رومية ? فدعا عبد الله بصندوق له حلق , قال : ‏فأخرج منه كتاباً قال : فقال عبد الله : بينما نحن حول رسول الله صلى الله عليه ‏وسلم نكتب , إذ سئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أي المدينتين تفتح أولا ‏أقسطنطينية أو رومية ? فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " مدينة هرقل ‏تفتح أولا . يعني قسطنطينية " .‏
قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 8 :‏
‏( عن " أبي قبيل " ) . رواه أحمد ( 2 / 176 ) والدارمي ( 1 / 126 ) وابن ‏أبي شيبة في " المصنف " ( 47 / 153 / 2 ) وأبو عمرو الداني في " السنن ‏الواردة في الفتن " ( 116 / 2 ) والحاكم ( 3 / 422 و 4 / 508 ) وعبد ‏الغني المقدسي في " كتاب العلم " ( 2 / 30 / 1 ) , وقال : " حديث حسن ‏الإسناد " . وصححه الحاكم ووافقه الذهبي وهو كما قالا . و( رومية ) هي روما ‏كما في " معجم البلدان " وهي عاصمة إيطاليا اليوم . وقد تحقق الفتح الأول على ‏يد محمد الفاتح العثماني كما هو معروف , وذلك بعد أكثر من ثمانمائة سنة من ‏إخبار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالفتح , وسيتحقق الفتح الثاني بإذن الله تعالى ‏ولابد , ولتعلمن نبأه بعد حين . ولا شك أيضاً أن تحقيق الفتح الثاني يستدعي ‏أن تعود الخلافة الراشدة إلى الأمة المسلمة , وهذا مما يبشرنا به صلى الله عليه ‏وسلم بقوله في الحديث : " تكون النبوة فيكم ما شاء الله أن تكون , ثم يرفعها ‏الله إذا شاء أن يرفعها ثم تكون خلافة على منهاج النبوة , فتكون ما شاء الله أن ‏تكون , ثم يرفعها إذا شاء أن يرفعها , ثم تكون ملكا عاضا فيكون ما شاء الله ‏أن تكون , ثم يرفعها إذا شاء الله أن يرفعها , ثم تكون ملكا جبريا فتكون ما ‏شاء الله أن تكون , ثم يرفعها  إذا شاء أن يرفعها , ثم تكون خلافة على منهاج ‏النبوة , ثم سكت " .‏



الحديث‏ رقم 5‏

‏" تكون النبوة فيكم ما شاء الله أن تكون , ثم يرفعها الله إذا شاء أن يرفعها ثم ‏تكون خلافة على منهاج النبوة , فتكون ما شاء الله أن تكون , ثم يرفعها إذا ‏شاء أن يرفعها , ثم تكون ملكا عاضا فيكون ما شاء الله أن تكون , ثم يرفعها ‏إذا شاء الله أن يرفعها , ثم تكون ملكا جبريا فتكون ما شاء الله أن تكون , ثم ‏يرفعها إذا شاء أن يرفعها , ثم تكون خلافة على منهاج النبوة . ثم سكت " .‏
قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 8 :‏
رواه أحمد ( 4 / 273 ) حدثنا سليمان بن داود الطيالسي حدثنا داود بن ‏إبراهيم الواسطي حدثنا حبيب بن سالم عن النعمان بن بشير قال : كنا قعوداً في ‏المسجد , وكان بشير رجلاً يكف حديثه , فجاء أبو ثعلبة الخشني فقال : يا بشير ‏بن سعد أتحفظ حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الأمراء ? فقال " ‏حذيفة " : أنا أحفظ خطبته , فجلس أبو ثعلبة , فقال حذيفة : فذكره مرفوعاً . ‏قال حبيب : فلما قام عمر بن عبد العزيز وكان يزيد بن النعمان بن بشير في ‏صحابته فكتبت إليه بهذا الحديث أذكره إياه , فقلت له : إني أرجو أن يكون أمير ‏المؤمنين - يعني عمر - بعد الملك العاض والجبرية , فأدخل كتابي على عمر ‏بن عبد العزيز فسر به وأعجبه . ومن طريق أحمد رواه الحافظ العراقي في " ‏محجة القرب إلى محبة العرب " ( 17 / 2 ) وقال : " هذا حديث صحيح , ‏وإبراهيم بن داود الواسطي وثقه أبو داود الطيالسي وابن حبان , وباقي رجاله ‏محتج بهم في الصحيح " . يعني " صحيح مسلم " , لكن حبيبا هذا قال البخاري : ‏فيه نظر . ‏
وقال ابن عدي : ليس في متون أحاديثه حديث منكر , بل قد اضطرب في أسانيد ‏ما يروي عنه , إلا أن أبا حاتم وأبا داود وابن حبان وثقوه , فحديثه حسن على ‏أقل الأحوال إن شاء الله تعالى , وقد قال فيه الحافظ : " لا بأس به " . والحديث ‏في " مسند الطيالسي " ( رقم 438 ) : حدثنا داود الواسطي - وكان ثقة - قال ‏‏: سمعت حبيب بن سالم به , لكن وقع في متنه سقط فيستدرك من " مسند  أحمد ‏‏" . وقال الهيثمي في " المجمع " ( 5 / 189 ) : " رواه أحمد والبزار أتم منه ‏والطبراني ببعضه في ( الأوسط ) , ورجاله ثقات " . ومن البعيد عندي حمل ‏الحديث على عمر بن عبد العزيز , لأن خلافته كانت قريبة العهد بالخلافة ‏الراشدة ولم تكن بعد ملكين : ملك عاض وملك جبرية , والله أعلم . هذا وإن من ‏المبشرات بعودة القوة إلى المسلمين واستثمارهم الأرض استثماراً يساعدهم على ‏تحقيق الغرض , وتنبىء عن أن لهم مستقبلاً باهراً حتى من الناحية الاقتصادية ‏والزراعية قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" لا تقوم الساعة حتى تعود أرض العرب ‏مروجاً وأنهاراً " .‏

تحياتي لكم


[/frame]

----------


## ميمة اسلام

تسلم ايدك يا مي علي الموضوع الرائع دة 
تقبلي تحياتي 
في امان الله

----------


## مي مؤمن

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميمة اسلام
					

تسلم ايدك يا مي علي الموضوع الرائع دة 
تقبلي تحياتي 
في امان الله


أختي الغاليه ميمه...
شكرا لمرورك الكريم وحضورك الجميل
كل عام وأنتي بخير 
تقبلي تحياتي*

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="14 80"]ونكمل سلسة احاديث الألباني
 وشكر خاص لأخي العزيز سمو البرنس وائل على مجهودة في تحضير تلك المجموعه الرائعه 

الحديث رقم 6‏

‏" لا تقوم الساعة حتى تعود أرض العرب مروجاً وأنهاراً " .‏
قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 10 :‏
رواه مسلم ( 3 / 84 ) وأحمد ( 2 / 703 و 417 ) والحاكم ( 4 / 477 ) ‏من حديث " أبي هريرة " . وقد بدأت تباشير هذا الحديث تتحقق في بعض ‏الجهات من جزيرة العرب بما أفاض الله عليها من خيرات وبركات وآلات ‏ناضحات تستنبط الماء الغزير من بطن أرض الصحراء وهناك فكرة بجر نهر ‏الفرات إلى الجزيرة كنا قرأناها في بعض الجرائد المحلية فلعلها تخرج إلى حيز ‏الوجود , وإن غدا لناظره قريب . هذا ومما يجب أن يعلم بهذه المناسبة أن قوله ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا يأتي عليكم زمان إلا والذي بعده شر منه حتى تلقوا ‏ربكم " . رواه البخاري في " الفتن " من حديث أنس مرفوعا . فهذا الحديث ‏ينبغي أن يفهم على ضوء الأحاديث المتقدمة وغيرها مثل أحاديث المهدي ونزول ‏عيسى عليه السلام فإنها تدل على أن هذا الحديث ليس على عمومه بل هو من ‏العام المخصوص , فلا يجوز إفهام الناس أنه على عمومه فيقعوا في اليأس ‏الذي لا يصح أن يتصف به المؤمن ( إنه لا ييأس من روح الله إلا القوم ‏الكافرون ) أسأل الله أن يجعلنا مؤمنين به حقاً .‏



الحديث‏ رقم 7‏

عن أنس قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ما من مسلم يغرس غرساً أو يزرع ‏زرعاً فيأكل منه طير أو إنسان أو بهيمة إلا كان له به صدقة " .‏
قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 11 :‏
‏ ( عن " أنس " ) : رواه البخاري ( 2 / 67 طبع أوربا ) ومسلم ( 5 / 28 ) ‏وأحمد ( 3 / 147 ) .‏


الحديث‏ رقم 8‏

عن جابر مرفوعا : " ما من مسلم يغرس غرساً إلا كان ما أكل منه له صدقة وما ‏سرق منه له صدقة وما أكل السبع منه فهو له صدقة وما أكلت الطير فهو له ‏صدقة ولا يرزؤه ( أي ينقصه ويأخذ منه ) أحد إلا كان له صدقة ( إلى يوم ‏القيامة ) " .‏
قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 11 :‏
‏( عن " جابر " ) : رواه مسلم عنه . ثم رواه هو وأحمد ( 3 / 391 ) من طرق ‏أخرى عنه بشيء من الاختصار , وله شاهد من حديث أم مبشر عند مسلم وأحمد ‏‏( 6 / 362 و 240 ) , وله شواهد أخرى ذكرها المنذري في " الترغيب " ( 3 / ‏‏224 و 245 ) .‏



الحديث‏ رقم 9‏

عن أنس رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إن قامت الساعة ‏وفي يد أحدكم فسيلة , فإن استطاع أن لا تقوم حتى يغرسها فليغرسها " .‏
قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 11 :‏
‏( عن " أنس " ) رواه الإمام أحمد ( 3 / 183 , 184 , 191 ) وكذا الطيالسي ‏‏( رقم 2068 ) والبخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( رقم 479 ) وابن الأعرابي في ‏‏" معجمه " ( ق 21 / 1 ) عن هشام بن زيد عنه . وهذا سند صحيح على شرط ‏مسلم , وتابعه يحيى بن سعيد عن أنس . أخرجه ابن عدي في " الكامل " ( ‏‏316 / 1 ) . وأورده الهيثمي في " المجمع " ( 63 / 4 ) مختصراً وقال : " ‏رواه البزار ورجاله أثبات ثقات " . وفاته أنه في " مسند أحمد " بأتم منه كما ‏ذكرناه . ( الفسيلة ) هي النخلة الصغيرة وهي ( الودية ) . ولا أدل على الحض ‏على الاستثمار من هذه الأحاديث الكريمة , لاسيما الحديث الأخير منها فإن فيه ‏ترغيبا عظيما على اغتنام آخر فرصة من الحياة في سبيل زرع ما ينتفع به ‏الناس بعد موته فيجري له أجره وتكتب له صدقته إلى يوم القيامة . وقد ترجم ‏الإمام البخاري لهذا الحديث بقوله " باب اصطناع المال " ثم روى عن الحارث بن ‏لقيط قال : كان الرجل منا تنتج فرسه فينحرها فيقول : أنا أعيش حتى أركب هذه ‏‏? فجاءنا كتاب عمر : أن أصلحوا ما رزقكم الله , فإن في الأمر تنفسا . وسنده ‏صحيح . وروى أيضا بسند صحيح عن داود قال : قال لي عبد الله بن سلام : إن ‏سمعت بالدجال قد خرج وأنت على ودية تغرسها , فلا تعجل أن تصلحه , فإن ‏للناس بعد ذلك عيشا . وداود هذا هو ابن أبي داود الأنصاري قال الحافظ فيه : " ‏مقبول " . وروى ابن جرير عن عمارة بن خزيمة بن ثابت قال : سمعت عمر بن ‏الخطاب يقول لأبي : ما يمنعك أن تغرس أرضك ? فقال له أبي : أنا شيخ كبير ‏أموت غدا , فقال له عمر : أعزم عليك لتغرسنها ? فلقد رأيت عمر بن الخطاب ‏يغرسها بيده مع أبي . كذا في " الجامع الكبير " للسيوطي ( 3 / 337 / 2 ) . ‏ولذلك اعتبر بعض الصحابة الرجل يعمل في إصلاح أرضه عاملا من عمال الله ‏عز وجل فروى البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( رقم 448 ) عن نافع بن عاصم ‏أنه سمع عبد الله بن عمرو قال لابن أخ له خرج من ( الوهط ) : أيعمل عمالك ‏‏? قال : لا أدري , قال : أما لو كنت ثقفيا لعلمت ما يعمل عمالك , ثم التفت إلينا ‏فقال : إن الرجل إذا عمل مع عماله في داره ( وقال الراوي مرة : في ماله ) ‏كان عاملا من عمال الله عز و جل . وسنده حسن إن شاء الله تعالى . و( الوهط ‏‏) في اللغة هو البستان وهي أرض عظيمة كانت لعمرو بن العاص على ثلاثة ‏أميال من ( وج ) يبدو أنه خلفها لأولاده , وقد روى ابن عساكر في " تاريخه " ‏‏( 13 / 264 / 2 ) بسند صحيح عن عمرو بن دينار قال : دخل عمرو بن ‏العاص في حائط له بالطائف يقال له : ( الوهط ) ( فيه ) ألف ألف خشبة , ‏اشترى كل خشبة بدرهم ! يعني يقيم بها الأعناب . هذه بعض ما أثمرته تلك ‏الأحاديث في جملتها من السلف الصالح رضي الله عنهم . وقد ترجم البخاري في ‏‏" صحيحه " للحديثين الأولين بقوله : " باب فضل الزرع إذا أكل منه " . قال ابن ‏المنير : " أشار البخاري إلى إباحة الزرع , وأن من نهى عنه كما ورد عن عمر ‏فمحله ما إذا شغل الحرث عن الحرب ونحوه من الأمور المطلوبة , وعلى ذلك ‏يحمل حديث أبي أمامة المذكور في الباب الذي بعده " . قلت : سيأتي الكلام على ‏الحديث المشار إليه في المقال الآتي إن شاء الله تعالى .‏



الحديث‏ رقم 10‏

عن أبي أمامة الباهلي قال ورأى سكة وشيئا من آلة الحرث فقال : سمعت رسول ‏الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " لا يدخل هذا بيت قوم إلا أدخله الله الذل " .‏
قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 14 :‏
التكالب على الدنيا يورث الذل : ذكرت في المقال السابق بعض الأحاديث الواردة ‏في الحض على استثمار الأرض , مما لا يدع مجالا للشك في أن الإسلام شرع ‏ذلك للمسلمين ورغبهم فيه أيما ترغيب . واليوم نورد بعض الأحاديث التي قد ‏يتبادر لبعض الأذهان الضعيفة أو القلوب المريضة أنها معارضة للأحاديث ‏المتقدمة , وهي في الحقيقة غير منافية له , إذا ما أحسن فهمها , وخلت النفس ‏من اتباع هواها ! الأول : عن " أبي أمامة الباهلي " قال - ورأى سكة و شيئا ‏من آلة الحرث فقال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " لا يدخل ‏هذا بيت قوم إلا أدخله الله الذل " . أخرجه البخاري في " صحيحه " ( 5 / 4 ‏بشرح " الفتح " ) , ورواه الطبراني في " الكبير " من طريق أخرى عن أبي ‏أمامة مرفوعا بلفظ : " ما من أهل بيت يغدو عليهم فدان إلا ذلوا " . ذكره في " ‏وقد وفق العلماء بين هذا الحديث و الأحاديث المتقدمة في المقال المشار إليه  ‏بوجهين اثنين : ‏
أ - أن المراد بالذل ما يلزمهم من حقوق الأرض التي تطالبهم بها الولاة من ‏خراج  أو عشر , فمن أدخل نفسه في ذلك فقد عرضها للذل . قال المناوي في " ‏الفيض " : " وليس هذا ذما للزراعة فإنها محمودة مثاب عليها لكثرة أكل ‏العوافي منها , إذ لا تلازم بين ذل الدنيا وحرمان ثواب البعض " . ولهذا قال ابن ‏التين : " هذا من أخباره صلى الله عليه وسلم بالمغيبات , لأن المشاهد الآن أن ‏أكثر الظلم إنما هو على أهل الحرث " . ‏
ب - أنه محمول على من شغله الحرث و الزرع عن القيام بالواجبات كالحرب ‏ونحوه , وإلى هذا ذهب البخاري حيث ترجم للحديث بقوله : " باب ما يحذر من ‏عواقب الاشتغال بآلة الزرع , أو مجاوزة الحد الذي أمر به " . فإن من المعلوم ‏أن الغلو في السعي وراء الكسب يلهي صاحبه عن الواجب و يحمله على التكالب ‏على الدنيا والإخلاد إلى الأرض والإعراض عن الجهاد , كما هو مشاهد من ‏الكثيرين من الأغنياء . ويؤيد هذا الوجه قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إذا ‏تبايعتم بالعينة , وأخذتم أذناب البقر ورضيتم بالزرع وتركتم الجهاد سلط الله ‏عليكم ذلا لا ينزعه حتى ترجعوا إلى دينكم " .‏


تحياتي لكم 

[/frame]

----------


## نشــــوى

السلام عليكم 
كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا مى 
ربنا يجازيكي خير يا حبيبتي عن الموضوع الجميل ده 
تحياتي

----------


## مي مؤمن

> السلام عليكم 
> كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا مى 
> ربنا يجازيكي خير يا حبيبتي عن الموضوع الجميل ده 
> تحياتي


*
وانتي طيبه يا حبيبتي يارب شكرا لمرورك الجميل
تحياتي لك*

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 11

" إذا تبايعتم بالعينة وأخذتم أذناب البقر ورضيتم بالزرع وتركتم الجهاد سلط الله عليكم ذلا لا ينزعه حتى ترجعوا إلى دينكم . " . 

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 15 :
وهو حديث صحيح لمجموع طرقه , وقد وقفت على ثلاث منها كلها عن " ابن عمر " رضي الله عنه مرفوعا : 
الأولى : عن إسحاق أبي عبد الرحمن أن عطاء الخراساني حدثه أن نافعا حدثه عن ابن عمر قال : فذكره . أخرجه أبو داود ( رقم 3462 ) والدولابي في " الكنى "( 2 / 65 ) وابن عدي في " الكامل " ( 256 / 2 ) والبيهقي في " السنن الكبرى "( 5 / 316 ) . وتابعه فضالة بن حصين عن أيوب عن نافع به . رواه ابن شاهين في جزء من " الأفراد " ( 1 / 1 ) وقال " تفرد به فضالة " وقال البيهقي : " روي ذلك من وجهين عن عطاء بن أبي رباح عن ابن عمر " . يشير بذلك إلى تقوية الحديث , وقد وقفت على أحد الوجهين المشار إليهما وهو الطريق .
الثانية : عن أبي بكر بن عياش عن الأعمش عن عطاء بن أبي رباح عن ابن عمر . أخرجه أحمد ( رقم 4825 ) وفي " الزهد " ( 20 / 84 / 1 - 2 ) , والطبراني في " الكبير " ( 3 / 207 / 1 ) وأبو أمية الطرسوسي في " مسند ابن عمر " ( 202 / 1 ) . والوجه الثاني أخرجه الطبراني في " الكبير " ( 3 / 107 / 1 ) عن ليث عن عبد الملك بن أبي سليمان عن عطاء . وأخرجه ابن أبي الدنيا في " العقوبات " ( 79 / 1 ) . والروياني في " مسنده " ( 247 / 2 ) من وجه آخر عن ليث عن عطاء , أسقط من بينهما ابن أبي سليمان , وكذا رواه أبو نعيم في " الحلية " ( 1 / 313 - 314 ) . 
الثالثة : عن شهر بن حوشب عن ابن عمر . رواه أحمد ( رقم 5007 ) . ثم وجدت له شاهدا من رواية بشير بن زياد الخراساني : حدثنا ابن جريج عن عطاء عن جابر : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . أخرجه ابن عدي في ترجمة بشير هذا من " الكامل " وقال : " وهو غير معروف , في حديثه بعض النكرة " . وقال الذهبي : " ولم يترك " . فتأمل كيف بين هذا الحديث ما أجمل في حديث أبي أمامة المتقدمة قبله , فذكر أن تسليط الذل ليس هو لمجرد الزرع والحرث بل لما اقترن به من الإخلاد إليه والانشغال به عن الجهاد في سبيل الله , فهذا هو المراد بالحديث , وأما الزرع الذي لم يقترن به شيء من ذلك فهو المراد بالأحاديث المرغبة في الحرث فلا تعارض بينها و لا إشكال .



الحديث رقم 12

" لا تتخذوا الضيعة فترغبوا في الدنيا . " . 

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 17 :
رواه الترمذي ( 4 / 264 ) وأبو الشيخ في " الطبقات " ( 298 ) وأبو يعلى في " مسنده " ( 251 / 1 ) والحاكم ( 4 / 222 ) وأحمد ( رقم 2589 , 4047 ) والخطيب ( 1 / 18 ) عن شمر بن عطية عن مغيرة بن سعد بن الأخرم عن أبيه عن " ابن مسعود " مرفوعا . وحسنه الترمذي , وقال الحاكم " صحيح الإسناد " , ووافقه الذهبي . ثم رواه أحمد ( رقم 4181 , 4174 ) من طريق أبي التياح عن ابن الأخرم رجل من طيء عن ابن مسعود مرفوعا بلفظ : " نهى عن التبقر في الأهل والمال " . وتابعه أبو حمزة قال : سمعت رجلا من طيىء يحدث عن أبيه عن عبد الله مرفوعا به . رواه البغوي في " حديث علي بن الجعد " ( ج 6 / 20 / 2 ) فزاد في السند عن أبيه وهو الصواب لرواية شمر كذلك . وله شاهد من رواية ليث عن نافع عن ابن عمر مرفوعا باللفظ الأول . أخرجه المحاملي في " الأمالي " ( 69 / 2 ) , وسنده حسن في الشواهد . وأورده الحافظ باللفظ الأول مجزوما به في شرح حديث أنس المتقدم في المقال السابق ثم قال : " قال القرطبي : يجمع بينه وبين حديث الباب بحمله على الاستكثار والاشتغال به عن أمر الدين , وحمل حديث الباب على اتخاذها للكفاف أو لنفع المسلمين بها وتحصيل توابعها " . قلت : ومما يؤيد هذا الجمع اللفظ الثاني من حديث ابن مسعود , فإن ( التبقر ) التكثر والتوسع . والله أعلم . واعلم أن هذا التكثر المفضي إلى الانصراف عن القيام بالواجبات التي منها الجهاد في سبيل الله هو المراد بالتهلكة المذكورة في قوله تعالى ( ولا تلقوا بأيديكم إلى التهلكة ) وفي ذلك نزلت الآية خلافا لما يظن كثير من الناس ! فقد قال أسلم أبو عمران :" غزونا من المدينة , نريد القسطنطينية , ( وعلى أهل مصر عقبة بن عامر ) وعلى الجماعة عبد الرحمن بن خالد بن الوليد , والروم ملصقو ظهورهم بحائط المدينة , فحمل رجل ( منا ) على العدو , فقال الناس : مه مه ! لا إله إلا الله ! يلقي بيديه إلى التهلكة ! فقال أبو أيوب الأنصاري : ( إنما تأولون هذه الآية هكذا أن حمل رجل يقاتل يلتمس الشهادة , أو يبلي من نفسه ! ) إنما نزلت هذه الآية فينا معشر الأنصار , لما نصر الله نبيه وأظهر الإسلام قلنا ( بيننا خفيا من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ) : هلم نقيم في أموالنا ونصلحها , فأنزل الله تعالى ( و أنفقوا في سبيل الله و لا تلقوا بأيديكم إلى التهلكة ) فالإلقاء بالأيدي إلى التهلكة : أن نقيم في أموالنا ونصلحها وندع الجهاد . قال أبو عمران : " فلم يزل أبو أيوب يجاهد في سبيل الله حتى دفن بالقسطنطينية " .



الحديث رقم 13

" غزونا من المدينة نريد القسطنطينية ( وعلى أهل مصر عقبة بن عامر ) وعلى الجماعة عبد الرحمن بن خالد بن الوليد والروم ملصقوا ظهورهم بحائط المدينة فحمل رجل ( منا ) على العدو , فقال الناس : مه مه ! لا إله إلا الله ! يلقي بيديه إلى التهلكة ! فقال أبو أيوب الأنصاري : ( إنما تأولون هذه الآية هكذا أن حمل رجل يقاتل يلتمس الشهادة أو يبلي من نفسه ! ) إنما نزلت هذه الآية فينا معشر الأنصار لما نصر الله نبيه وأظهر الإسلام قلنا ( بيننا خفيا من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ) : هلم نقيم في أموالنا و نصلحها , فأنزل الله تعالى ( وأنفقوا في سبيل الله ولا تلقوا بأيديكم إلى التهلكة ) فالإلقاء بالأيدي إلى التهلكة : أن نقيم في أموالنا ونصلحها وندع الجهاد . قال أبو عمران : فلم يزل أبو أيوب يجاهد في سبيل الله حتى دفن بالقسطنطينية . " . 

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 19 : 
عن ( " أسلم أبو عمران " ) : رواه أبو داود ( 1 / 393 ) وابن أبي حاتم في " تفسيره " ( 1 / 10 / 2 ) والحاكم ( 2 / 275 ) وقال : " صحيح على شرط الشيخين " ووافقه الذهبي , وقد وهما , فإن الشيخين لم يخرجا لأسلم هذا , فالحديث صحيح فقط .



لحديث رقم 14

عن قزعة قال : أرسلني ابن عمر في حاجة , فقال : تعال حتى أودعك كما ودعني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأرسلني في حاجة له فقال لي : 
" " أستودع الله دينك وأمانتك وخواتيم عملك . " . 

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 19 :
من أدبه صلى الله عليه وسلم عند التوديع : فيه ثلاثة أحاديث : 
الأول عن ابن عمر , وله عنه طرق : 
أ - عن قزعة قال : أرسلني "‎ابن عمر " في حاجة , فقال : تعال حتى أودعك كما ودعني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأرسلني في حاجة له فقال : " أستودع الله دينك وأمانتك وخواتيم عملك " . رواه أبو داود ( رقم 2600 ) والحاكم ( 2 / 97 ) وأحمد ( 2 / 25 و 38 و 136 ) وابن عساكر ( 14 / 290 / 2 و 15 / 469 / 1 ) عن عبد العزيز بن عمر ابن عبد العزيز عنه . ورجاله ثقات , لكن اختلف فيه على عبد العزيز , فرواه بعضهم هكذا , وأدخل بعضهم بينه وبين قزعة رجلا سماه بعضهم " إسماعيل بن جرير " وسماه آخرون " يحيى بن إسماعيل بن جرير " , وقد ساق الحافظ ابن عساكر الروايات المختلفة في ذلك . وقال الحافظ في " التقريب " إن الصواب قول من قال : " يحيى بن إسماعيل " . قلت : وهو ضعيف , لكن يتقوى الحديث بالطرق الأخرى , وفي رواية لابن عساكر : " كما ودعني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , فأخذ بيدي يصافحني , ثم قال : " فذكره . 
ب - عن سالم أن ابن عمر كان يقول للرجل إذا أراد سفرا : ادن مني أودعك كما كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يودعنا فيقول : فذكره . أخرجه الترمذي ( 2 / 255 طبع بولاق ) وأحمد ( 2 / 7 ) وعبد الغني المقدسي في " الجزء الثالث والستون ( 41 / 1 ) " عن سعيد بن خثيم عن حنظلة عنه . وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن صحيح غريب من هذا الوجه من حديث سالم " . قلت : وهو على شرط مسلم غير أن سعيدا قد خولف في سنده , فرواه الحاكم ( 1 / 442 و 2 / 97 ) عن إسحاق بن سليمان والوليد بن مسلم عن حنظلة بن أبي سفيان عن القاسم بن محمد قال : كنت عند ابن عمر فجاءه رجل فقال : أردت سفرا , فقال : انتظر حتى أودعك : فذكره , وقال : " صحيح على شرط الشيخين " ووافقه الذهبي وهو كما قالا . ولعل الترمذي إنما استغربه من حديث سالم من أجل مخالفة هذين الثقتين : إسحاق ابن سليمان والوليد بن مسلم لابن خثيم حيث جعله من رواية حنظلة عن سالم , وجعلاه من رواية حنظلة عن القاسم بن محمد عنه . ولعله أصح . وأخرجه أبو يعلى في " مسنده " ( 270 / 2 ) من طريق الوليد بن مسلم وحده . 
جـ - عن مجاهد قال : 
" خرجت إلى العراق أنا ورجل معي , فشيعنا عبد الله بن عمر , فلما أراد أن يفارقنا قال : إنه ليس معي ما أعطيكما ( كذا الأصل , ولعله : أعظكما ) , ولكن سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : إذا استودع الله شيئا حفظه , وإني أستودع الله دينكما وأمانتكما , وخواتيم عملكما " . أخرجه ابن حبان في " صحيحه " ( 2376 ) بسند صحيح . 
هـ - عن نافع عنه قال : 
كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا ودع رجلا أخذ بيده فلا يدعها حتى يكون الرجل هو يدع يد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم و يقول : فذكره . رواه الترمذي ( 2 / 255 طبع بولاق ) وقال : " حديث غريب من هذا الوجه " . قلت : يعني أنه ضعيف لخصوص هذه الطريق , وذلك لأنها من رواية إبراهيم ابن عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أمية عن نافع وهو أعني إبراهيم هذا مجهول . لكنه لم ينفرد به , فقد رواه ابن ماجه ( 2 / 943 رقم 2826 ) عن ابن أبي ليلى عنه . وابن أبي ليلى سيء الحفظ واسمه محمد بن عبد الرحمن , ولم يذكر قصة الأخذ باليد .



الحديث رقم 15

عن عبد الله الخطمي قال : كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أراد أن يستودع الجيش , قال :
" " أستودع الله دينك وأمانتك وخواتيم عملك . " . 

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 21 :
( عن " عبد الله الخطمي " ) قال : كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أراد أن يستودع الجيش , قال : فذكره . رواه أبو داود وابن السني في " عمل اليوم والليلة " ( رقم 498 ) بإسناد صحيح على شرط مسلم .
تحياتي لكم
[/frame]

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 16

عن أبى هريرة : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا ودع أحدا قال :
" أستودع الله دينك وأمانتك وخواتيم عملك " . 

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 22 :
أخرجه أحمد ( 2 / 358 ) عن ابن لهيعة عن الحسن بن ثوبان عن موسى ابن وردان عنه قلت : ورجاله موثقون , غير أن ابن لهيعة سيء الحفظ وقد خالفه في متنه الليث ابن سعد وسعيد بن أبي أيوب عن الحسن بن ثوبان به بلفظ : " أستودعك الله الذي لا تضيع ودائعه " . وهذا عن " أبي هريرة " أصح وسنده جيد , رواه أحمد ( 1 / 403 ) . ثم رأيت ابن لهيعة قد رواه بهذا اللفظ أيضا عند ابن السني رقم ( 501 ) . وابن ماجه ( 2 / 943 رقم 2825 ) فتأكدنا من خطئه في اللفظ الأول . 
من فوائد الحديث : 
يستفاد من هذا الحديث الصحيح جملة فوائد : 
الأولى : مشروعية التوديع بالقول الوارد فيه " أستودع الله دينك وأمانتك وخواتيم عملك " أو يقول : " أستودعكم الله الذي لا تضيع ودائعه " . 
الثانية : الأخذ باليد الواحدة في المصافحة , وقد جاء ذكرها في أحاديث كثيرة , وعلى ما دل عليه هذا الحديث يدل اشتقاق هذه اللفظة في اللغة . ففي " لسان العرب " : " والمصافحة : الأخذ باليد , والتصافح مثله , والرجل يصافح الرجل : إذا وضع صفح كفه في صفح كفه , وصفحا كفيهما : وجهاهما , ومنه حديث المصافحة عند اللقاء , وهي مفاعلة من إلصاق صفح الكف بالكف وإقبال الوجه على الوجه " . قلت : وفي بعض الأحاديث المشار إليها ما يفيد هذا المعنى أيضا , كحديث حذيفة مرفوعا : " إن المؤمن إذا لقي المؤمن فسلم عليه وأخذ بيده فصافحه تناثرت خطاياهما كما يتناثر ورق الشجر " . قال المنذري ( 3 / 270 ) : " رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " ورواته لا أعلم فيهم مجروحا " . قلت : وله شواهد يرقى بها إلى الصحة , منها : عن أنس عند الضياء المقدسي في " المختارة " ( ق 240 / 1 - 2 ) وعزاه المنذري لأحمد وغيره . فهذه الأحاديث كلها تدل على أن السنة في المصافحة : الأخذ باليد الواحدة فما يفعله بعض المشايخ من التصافح باليدين كلتيهما خلاف السنة , فليعلم هذا . 
الفائدة الثالثة : أن المصافحة تشرع عند المفارقة أيضا ويؤيده عموم قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " من تمام التحية المصافحة " وهو حديث جيد باعتبار طرقه ولعلنا نفرد له فصلا خاصا إن شاء الله تعالى , ثم تتبعت طرقه , فتبين لي أنها شديدة الضعف , لا تلصح للاعتبار وتقوية الحديث بها , ولذلك أوردته في " السلسلة الأخرى " ( 1288 ) . ووجه الاستدلال بل الاستشهاد به إنما يظهر باستحضار مشروعية السلام عند المفارقة أيضا لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إذا دخل أحدكم المسجد فليسلم , وإذا خرج فليسلم , فليست الأولى بأحق من الأخرى " . رواه أبو داود والترمذي وغيرهما بسند حسن . فقول بعضهم : إن المصافحة عند المفارقة بدعة مما لا وجه له , نعم إن الواقف على الأحاديث الواردة في المصافحة عند الملاقاة يجدها أكثر وأقوى من الأحاديث الواردة في المصافحة عند المفارقة , ومن كان فقيه النفس يستنتج من ذلك أن المصافحة الثانية ليست مشروعيتها كالأولى في الرتبة , فالأولى سنة , والأخرى مستحبة , وأما أنها بدعة فلا , للدليل الذي ذكرنا . وأما المصافحة عقب الصلوات فبدعة لا شك فيها إلا أن تكون بين اثنين لم يكونا قد تلاقيا قبل ذلك فهي سنة كما علمت .



الحديث رقم 17

" إن نبي الله أيوب صلى الله عليه وسلم لبث به بلاؤه ثمان عشرة سنة فرفضه القريب والبعيد إلا رجلين من إخوانه كانا يغدوان إليه ويروحان , فقال أحدهما لصاحبه ذات يوم : تعلم والله لقد أذنب أيوب ذنبا ما أذنبه أحد من العالمين فقال له صاحبه : وما ذاك ? قال : منذ ثمان عشرة سنة لم يرحمه الله فيكشف ما به فلما راحا إلى أيوب لم يصبر الرجل حتى ذكر ذلك له , فقال أيوب : لا أدري ما تقولان غير أن الله تعالى يعلم أني كنت أمر بالرجلين يتنازعان , فيذكران الله فأرجع إلى بيتي فأكفر عنهما كراهية أن يذكر الله إلا في حق , قال : وكان يخرج إلى حاجته فإذا قضى حاجته أمسكته امرأته بيده حتى يبلغ , فلما كان ذات يوم أبطأ عليها وأوحي إلى أيوب أن *( اركض برجلك هذا مغتسل بارد وشراب )* فاستبطأته فتلقته تنظر وقد أقبل عليها قد أذهب الله ما به من البلاء وهو أحسن ما كان فلما رأته قالت : أي بارك الله فيك هل رأيت نبي الله هذا المبتلى , والله على ذلك ما رأيت أشبه منك إذ كان صحيحا , فقال : فإني أنا هو , وكان له أندران ( أي بيدران ) : أندر للقمح و أندر للشعير , فبعث الله سحابتين , فلما كانت إحداهما على أندر القمح أفرغت فيه الذهب حتى فاض وأفرغت الأخرى في أندر الشعير الورق حتى فاض " . 

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 25 :
رواه أبو يعلى في " مسنده " ( 176 / 1 - 177 / 1 ) وأبو نعيم في " الحلية " ( 3 / 374 - 375 ) من طريقين عن سعيد بن أبي مريم حدثنا نافع بن يزيد أخبرني عقيل عن ابن شهاب عن " أنس بن مالك " مرفوعا و قال : " غريب من حديث الزهري لم يروه عنه إلا عقيل ورواته متفق على عدالتهم تفرد به نافع " . قلت : وهو ثقة كما قال , أخرج له مسلم وبقية رجاله رجال الشيخين . فالحديث صحيح . وقد صححه الضياء المقدسي فأخرجه في " المختارة " ( 220 / 2 - 221 / 2 ) من هذا الوجه . ورواه ابن حبان في " صحيحه " ( 2091 ) عن ابن وهيب أنبأنا نافع بن يزيد . وهذا الحديث مما يدل على بطلان الحديث الذي في " الجامع الصغير " بلفظ : " أبى الله أن يجعل للبلاء سلطانا على عبده المؤمن " . وسيأتي تحقيق الكلام عليه في " الأحاديث الضعيفة " إن شاء الله تعالى .




الحديث رقم 18

" حيثما مررت بقبر كافر فبشره بالنار " . 

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 25 :
رواه الطبراني ( 1 / 19 / 1) حدثنا علي بن عبد العزيز أنبأنا محمد بن أبي نعيم الواسطي أنبأنا إبراهيم بن سعد عن الزهري عن " عامر بن سعد عن أبيه " قال : جاء أعرابي إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : إن أبي كان يصل الرحم وكان وكان فأين هو ? قال : في النار , فكأن الأعرابي وجد من ذلك فقال : يا رسول الله فأين أبوك ? قال : فذكره . قال : فأسلم الأعرابي بعد ذلك , فقال : لقد كلفني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تعبا : ما مررت بقبر كافر إلا بشرته بالنار . قلت : وهذا سند صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات معروفون , وطرح ابن معين لمحمد ابن أبي نعيم لا يتلفت إليه بعد توثيق أحمد وأبي حاتم إياه , لاسيما وقد توبع في إسناده , أخرجه الضياء في " المختارة " ( 1 / 333 ) من طريقين عن زيد بن أخزم حدثنا يزيد بن هارون أنبأنا إبراهيم بن سعد به وقال : " سئل الدارقطني عنه فقال : يرويه محمد بن أبي نعيم والوليد بن عطاء بن الأغر عن إبراهيم بن سعد عن الزهري عن عامر بن سعد , وغيره يرويه عن إبراهيم بن سعد عن الزهري مرسلا , وهو الصواب . قلت : وهذه الرواية التي رويناها تقوي المتصل " . قلت : وزيد بن أخزم ثقة حافظ وكذلك شيخه يزيد بن هارون , فهي متابعة قوية لابن أبي نعيم الواسطي تشهد لصدقه وضبطه , لكن قد خولف زيد بن أخزم في إسناده فقال ابن ماجه ( رقم 1573 ) : حدثنا محمد بن إسماعيل بن البختري الواسطي : حدثنا يزيد بن هارون عن إبراهيم بن سعد عن الزهري عن سالم عن أبيه قال : جاء أعرابي . الحديث بتمامه . وهذا ظاهره الصحة , ولذلك قال في " الزوائد " ( ق 97 / 2 ) : " إسناده صحيح رجاله ثقات , محمد بن إسماعيل وثقه ابن حبان والدارقطني والذهبي , وباقي رجال الإسناد على شرط الشيخين " . قلت : لكن قال الذهبي فيه : " لكنه غلط غلطة ضخمة " . ثم ساق له حديثا صحيحا زاد فيه " الرمي عن النساء " وهي زيادة منكرة وقد رواه غيره من الثقات فلم يذكر فيه هذه الزيادة . وأقره الحافظ ابن حجر على ذلك . قلت : فالظاهر أنه أخطأ في إسناد هذا الحديث أيضا فقال فيه .. عن سالم عن أبيه والصواب عن عامر بن سعد عن أبيه كما في رواية ابن أخزم وغيره , وقد قال الهيثمي في " المجمع " ( 1 / 117 - 118 ) بعد أن ساقه من حديث سعد : " رواه البزار والطبراني في " الكبير " ورجاله رجال الصحيح " . 
من فقه الحديث : 
وفي هذا الحديث فائدة هامة أغفلتها عامة كتب الفقه , ألا وهي مشروعية تبشير الكافر بالنار إذا مر بقبره . ولا يخفى ما في هذا التشريع من إيقاظ المؤمن وتذكيره بخطورة جرم هذا الكافر حيث ارتكب ذنبا عظيما تهون ذنوب الدنيا كلها تجاهه ولو اجتمعت , وهو الكفر بالله عز و جل والإشراك به الذي أبان الله تعالى عن شدة مقته إياه حين استثناه من المغفرة فقال : ( إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به , و يغفر ما دون ذلك لمن يشاء ) , ولهذا قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أكبر الكبائر أن تجعل لله ندا وقد خلقك " متفق عليه . وإن الجهل بهذه الفائدة مما أودى ببعض المسلمين إلى الوقوع في خلاف ما أراد الشارع الحكيم منها , فإننا نعلم أن كثيرا من المسلمين يأتون بلاد الكفر لقضاء بعض المصالح الخاصة أو العامة , فلا يكتفون بذلك حتى يقصدوا زيارة بعض قبور من يسمونهم بعظماء الرجال من الكفار ويضعون على قبورهم الأزهار والأكاليل ويقفون أمامها خاشعين محزونين , مما يشعر برضاهم عنهم وعدم مقتهم إياهم , مع أن الأسوة الحسنة بالأنبياء عليهم السلام تقضي خلاف ذلك كما في هذا الحديث الصحيح واسمع قول الله عز وجل : ( قد كانت لكم أسوة حسنة في إبراهيم والذين معه إذ قالوا لقومهم إنا برءآؤ منكم ومما تعبدون من دون الله كفرنا بكم وبدا بيننا وبينكم العداوة والبغضاء أبدا ) الآية , هذا موقفهم منهم وهم أحياء فكيف وهم أموات ) ?! وروى البخاري ( 1 / 120 طبع أوربا ) ومسلم ( 8 / 221 ) عن ابن عمر أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لهم لما مر بالحجر : " لا تدخلوا على هؤلاء القوم المعذبين , إلا أن تكونوا باكين , فإن لم تكونوا باكين فلا تدخلوا عليهم أن يصيبكم ما أصابهم " .



الحديث رقم 19

" لا تدخلوا على هؤلاء القوم المعذبين إلا أن تكونوا باكين , فإن لم تكونوا باكين فلا تدخلوا عليهم أن يصيبكم ما أصابهم " . ( وتقنع بردائه وهو على الرحل ) 

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 27 : 
( عن " ابن عمر " ) : ورواه أحمد ( 2 / 9 , 58 , 66 , 72 , 74 , 91 , 96 , 113 , 137 ) والزيادة له . وقد ترجم لهذا الحديث صديق خان في " نزل الأبرار " ( ص 293 ) بـ " باب البكاء والخوف عند المرور بقبور الظالمين وبمصارعهم وإظهار الافتقار إلى الله تعالى والتحذير من الغفلة عن ذلك " . أسأل الله تعالى أن يفقهنا في ديننا وأن يلهمنا العمل به إنه سميع مجيب .



الحديث رقم 20

" أفلا تتقي الله في هذه البهيمة التي ملكك الله إياها ?! فإنه شكا إلي أنك تجيعه وتدئبه " . 

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 28 :
رواه أبو داود ( 1 / 400 ) والحاكم ( 2 / 99 - 100 ) وأحمد ( 1 / 204 - 205 ) وأبو يعلى في " مسنده " ( 318 / 1 ) والبيهقي في " دلائل النبوة " ( ج 2 باب ذكر المعجزات الثلاث ) وابن عساكر في " تاريخه " ( ج 9 / 28 / 1 ) . والضياء في " الأحاديث المختارة " ( 124 - 125 ) من طريق محمد بن عبد الله ابن أبي يعقوب عن الحسن بن سعد مولى الحسن بن علي عن " عبد الله بن جعفر " قال : أردفني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خلفه ذات يوم , فأسر إلي حديثا لا أحدث به أحدا من الناس , وكان أحب ما استتر به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لحاجته هدف أو حائش النخل , فدخل حائطا لرجل من الأنصار فإذا جمل , ( فلما رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حن وذرفت عيناه , فأتاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فمسح سراته إلى سنامه وذفراه فسكن ) فقال : من رب هذا الجمل ? لمن هذا الجمل ? فجاء فتى من الأنصار فقال : لي يا رسول الله , فقال : فذكر الحديث . وقال الحاكم : " صحيح الإسناد " ووافقه الذهبي وهو كما قالا , بل إنهما قد قصرا فإنه صحيح على شرط مسلم , فقد أخرجه في " صحيحه " ( 1 / 184 - 185 ) بهذا الإسناد دون قصة الجمل , وذكر النووي في " رياض الصالحين " ( ص 378 ) أن البرقاني رواه بإسناد مسلم بتمامه وكأنه لهذا قال ابن عساكر عقبه : " رواه مسلم " . يعني أصله لا بتمامه . والزيادة التي بين القوسين لابن عساكر و الضياء .

تحياتي لكم
[/frame]

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="14 80"]
سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ 
للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 21

" اركبوا هذه الدواب سالمة وايتدعوها سالمة ولا تتخذوها كراسي " . 

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 29 :
أخرجه الحاكم ( 1 / 444 و 2 / 100 ) والبيهقي ( 5 / 225 ) وأحمد ( 3 / 440 , 4 / 234 ) وابن عساكر ( 3 / 91 / 1 ) عن الليث بن سعد عن يزيد بن حبيب عن " سهل بن معاذ بن أنس عن أبيه " - وكانت له صحبة - مرفوعا. وقال الحاكم : " صحيح الإسناد " ووافقه الذهبي وهو كما قالا فإن رجاله كلهم ثقات , وسهل بن معاذ لا بأس به في غير رواية زبان عنه , وهذه ليست منها . وقد أخرجه أحمد ( 3 / 439 , 340 ) من طريق ابن لهيعة حدثنا زبان عن سهل به وزاد " فرب مركوبة خير من راكبها , وأكثر ذكرا لله منه " . وهذه الزيادة ضعيفة لما عرفت من حال رواية زبان عن سهل , لاسيما وفيه ابن لهيعة وهو ضعيف أيضا , ولا تغتر بقول الهيثمي ( 8 / 107 ) عقب هذه الرواية بهذه الزيادة : " رواه أحمد والطبراني وأحد أسانيد أحمد رجاله رجال الصحيح غير سهل بن معاذ ابن أنس وثقه ابن حبان وفيه ضعف " . فإن السند الذي ينطبق عليه هذا الكلام إنما هو سند الرواية الأولى التي ليس فيها هذه الزيادة , فتنبه .



لحديث رقم 22

" إياكم أن تتخذوا ظهور دوابكم منابر , فإن الله تعالى إنما سخرها لكم لتبلغكم إلى بلد لم تكونوا بالغيه إلا بشق الأنفس , وجعل لكم الأرض فعليها فاقضوا حاجاتكم " . 

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 30 :
رواه أبو داود ( رقم 2567 ) وعنه البيهقي ( 5 / 255 ) وأبو القاسم السمرقندي في " المجلس 128 من الأمالي " وعنه ابن عساكر ( 19 / 85 / 1) من طريقين عن يحيى بن أبي عمروالسيباني عن أبي مريم عن " أبي هريرة " مرفوعا . قلت : وهذا سند صحيح , يحيى بن أبي عمرو السيباني - بفتح المهملة وسكون التحتانية بعدها موحدة , وهو ثقة , ووقع في ترجمة أبي مريم من " التهذيب " " الشيباني " بالشين المعجمة وهو تصحيف . وأبو مريم قال العجلي في " الثقات " ( ص 94 من ترتيب السبكي ) : " أبو مريم مولى أبي هريرة شامي تابعي ثقة " . واعتمده الحافظ فقال في " التقريب " : " ثقة " . ومنه تعلم أن قول ابن القطان المذكور في " فيض القدير " : " ليس مثل هذا الحديث يصح لأن فيه أبا مريم مولى أبي هريرة ولا يعرف له حال , ثم قيل : هو رجل واحد , وقيل : رجلان , وكيفما كان فحاله أو حالهما مجهول فمثله لا يصح " . فمردود بتوثيق العجلي له , وقد روى عنه جماعة كما في " التهذيب " وبقول أحمد : " رأيت أهل حمص يحسنون الثناء عليه " وفي رواية عنه : " هو صالح معروف عندنا , قيل له : هذا الذي يروي عن أبي هريرة ? قال : نعم " . ذكره ابن عساكر . 
( تنبيه ) : 
وقع في نسخة " سنن أبي داود " التي قام على تصحيحها الشيخ محمد محي الدين عبد الحميد ( ابن أبي مريم ) والصواب ( أبي مريم ) كما ذكرنا .



الحديث رقم 23

" اتقوا الله في هذه البهائم المعجمة , فاركبوها صالحة وكلوها صالحة " . 

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 31 :
رواه أبو داود ( رقم 2448 ) من طريق محمد بن مهاجر عن ربيعة بن زيد عن أبي كبشة السلولي عن " سهل بن الحنظلية " قال : " مر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ببعير قد لحق ظهره ببطنه , فقال : " فذكره . قلت : وسنده صحيح كما قال النووي في " الرياض " وأقره المناوي . وقد تابعه عبد الرحمن بن يزيد بن جابر قال : حدثني ربيعة بن يزيد به أتم منه ولفظه : " خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حاجة فمر ببعير مناخ على باب المسجد من أول النهار , ثم مر به آخر النهار وهو على حاله , فقال : أين صاحب هذا البعير ? ! فابتغي فلم يوجد , فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( اتقوا الله في هذه البهائم , ثم اركبوها صحاحا , واركبوها سمانا ) كالمتسخط آنفا " . رواه ابن حبان ( 844 ) وأحمد ( 4 / 180 - 181 ) وسنده صحيح على شرط البخاري . 
( تنبيه ) : 
قوله ( كلوها ) قيدوها بضم الكاف من الأكل و عليه جرى المناوي في شرح هذه الكلمة , فإذا صحت الرواية بذلك فلا كلام , وإلا فالأقرب عندي أنها ( كلوها ) بكسر الكاف من وكل يكل كل أي اتركووها , هذا هو المتبادر من سياق الحديث . ويؤيده الحديث المتقدم ( رقم 22 ) بلفظ " اركبوا هذه الدواب سالمة , وايتدعوها سالمة ... " , أي اتركوها سالمة و الله أعلم . ( المعجمة ) : أي التي لا تقدر على النطق فتشكو ما أصابها من جوع أو عطش , وأصل الأعجم : الذي لا يفصح بالعربية ولا يجيد التكلم بها عجميا كان أو عربيا سمي به لعجمة لسانه , و التباس كلامه .



الحديث رقم 24

" أفلا قبل هذا ! ‎أتريد أن تميتها موتتين ?! " . 

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 32 :
رواه الطبراني في " الكبير " ( 3 / 140 / 1 ) و" الأوسط " ( 1 / 31 / 1 من زوائده ) والبيهقي ( 9 / 280 ) عن يوسف بن عدي حدثنا عبد الرحيم بن سليمان الرازي عن عاصم الأحول عن عكرمة عن " ابن عباس " قال : " مر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على رجل واضع رجله على صفحة شاة , وهو يحد شفرته وهي تلحظ إليه ببصرها , فقال : " فذكره . وقال الطبراني : " لم يصله بهذا الإسناد إلا عبد الرحيم بن سليمان تفرد به يوسف " . قلت : وهما ثقتان من رجال البخاري وكذلك سائر الرواة فالحديث صحيح الإسناد , وقال الهيثمي ( 5 / 33 ) : " رواه الطبراني في " الكبير " و " الأوسط " ورجاله رجال الصحيح " . وفي نفي الطبراني المذكور نظر بين , فقد أخرجه الحاكم ( 4 / 231 و 233 ) من طريق عبد الرحمن بن المبارك حدثنا حماد بن زيد عن عاصم به ولفظه : ( أتريد أن تميتها موتات ?‎!‎ هلا حددت شفرتك قبل أن تضجعها ?‎) وقال الحاكم : " صحيح على شرط البخاري " ووافقه الذهبي . وقال في الموضع الآخر " على شرط الشيخين " .



الحديث رقم 25

" من فجع هذه بولدها ?! ردوا ولدها إليها " . 

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 33 :
رواه البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( رقم 382 ) وأبو داود ( رقم 2675 ) والحاكم ( 4 / 239 ) عن " عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله عن أبيه " قال : " كنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في سفر , فانطلق لحاجة , فرأينا حمرة معها فرخان , فأخذنا فرخيها , فجاءت الحمرة فجعلت تفرش , فجاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : " فذكره . والسياق لأبي داود وزاد : " ورأى قرية نمل قد حرقناها , فقال : من حرق هذه ? قلنا : نحن , قال : إنه لا ينبغي أن يعذب بالنار إلا رب النار " . وسنده صحيح , وقال الحاكم " صحيح الإسناد " . ووافقه الذهبي . وسيأتي بزيادة في التخريج , وشاهد لبعضه ( 481 - 482 ) . ( الحمرة ) : بضم الحاء وفتح الميم المشددة : طائر صغير كالعصفور أحمر اللون . ( تفرش ) : بحذف إحدى التاءين كـ ( تذكر ) أي ترفرف بجناحيها وتقترب من الأرض .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي[/frame]

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="14 80"]
للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 26

" والشاة إن رحمتها رحمك الله " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 33 :
رواه البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( رقم 373 ) والطبراني في " المعجم الصغير " ( ص 60 ) وفي " الأوسط " ( ج 1 / 121 / 1 من زوائده ) وكذا أحمد ( 3 / 436 , 5 / 34 ) والحاكم ( 3 / 586 ) وابن عدي في الكامل ( ق 259 / 2 ) وأبو نعيم في " الحلية " ( 2 / 302 و 6 / 343 ) وابن عساكر ( 6 / 257 / 1 ) من طرق عن " معاوية بن قرة عن أبيه " قال : " قال رجل : يا رسول الله إني لأذبح الشاة فأرحمها , قال ... " فذكره و زاد البخاري " مرتين " وسنده صحيح . وقال الهيثمي في" المجمع " ( 4 / 33 ) : " رواه أحمد والبزار والطبراني في " الكبير " و" الصغير " , وله ألفاظ كثيرة ورجاله ثقات " .




الحديث رقم 27

" من رحم ولو ذبيحة عصفور رحمه الله يوم القيامة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 34 :
رواه البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( رقم 371 ) وتمام في " الفوائد " ( ق 194 / 1 ) عن القاسم بن عبد الرحمن عن " أبي أمامة " مرفوعا . قلت : وسنده حسن , وقال الهيثمي ( 4 / 33 ) : " رواه الطبراني في " الكبير " ورجاله ثقات " ورواه الضياء المقدسي في " المختارة " كما في " الجامع الصغير " للسيوطي .



[COLOR=navy]الحديث رقم 28

" عذبت امرأة في هرة سجنتها حتى ماتت , فدخلت فيها النار , لا هي أطعمتها وسقتها إذ حبستها ولا هي تركتها تأكل من خشاش الأرض " .

[/COLOR]قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 34 :
رواه البخاري في " صحيحه " ( 2 / 78 طبع أوربا ) وفي" الأدب المفرد " ( رقم 379 ) ومسلم ( 7 / 43 ) من حديث نافع عن " عبد الله بن عمر " مرفوعا . ومسلم و أحمد ( 2 / 507 ) من طرق عن أبي هريرة مرفوعا نحوه . ( خشاش الأرض ) هي الحشرات والهوام .



الحديث رقم 29

" بينما رجل يمشي بطريق , إذ اشتد عليه العطش , فوجد بئرا فنزل فيها فشرب وخرج فإذا كلب يلهث يأكل الثرى من العطش , فقال الرجل : لقد بلغ هذا الكلب من العطش مثل الذي بلغ مني , فنزل البئر فملأ خفه , ثم أمسكه بفيه حتى رقي فسقى الكلب فشكر الله له , فغفر له , فقالوا : يا رسول الله وإن لنا في البهائم لأجرا ? فقال : في كل ذات كبد رطبة أجر " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 35 :
رواه مالك في " الموطأ " ( ص 929 - 930 ) وعنه البخاري في " صحيحه " ( 2 / 77 - 78 , 103 , 4 / 117 طبع أوربا ) , وفي" الأدب المفرد " ( رقم 378 ) ومسلم ( 7 / 44 ) وأبو داود ( رقم 2550 ) وأحمد ( 2 / 375 , 517 ) كلهم عن مالك عن سمي مولى أبي بكر عن أبي صالح السمان عن " أبي هريرة " مرفوعا . ورواه أحمد ( 2 / 521 ) من طريق أخرى عن أبي صالح به مختصرا .




الحديث رقم 30
" بينما كلب يطيف بركية قد كاد يقتله العطش , إذ رأته بغي من بغايا بني إسرائيل فنزعت موقها , فاستقت له به فسقته إياه , فغفر لها به " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 35 :
رواه البخاري ( 2 / 376 طبع أوربا ) ومسلم ( 7 / 45 ) وأحمد ( 2 / 507 ) من حديث محمد بن سيرين عن " أبي هريرة " مرفوعا . وتابعه أنس بن سيرين عن أبي هريرة نحوه . ورواه أحمد ( 2 / 510 ) وسنده صحيح أيضا . ( الركية ) : بئر لم تطو أو طويت . 
و من الآثار في الرفق بالحيوان :
أ - عن المسيب بن دار قال : رأيت عمر بن الخطاب ضرب جمالا , وقال : لم تحمل على بعيرك مالا يطيق ?! رواه ابن سعد في " الطبقات " ( 7 / 127 ) وسنده صحيح إلى المسيب ابن دار , ولكني لم أعرف المسيب هذا . ثم تبين لي أن الصواب في اسم أبيه ( دارم ) , هكذا ورد في سند هذا الأثر عند أبي الحسن الأخميمي في " حديثه " ( ق 62 / 2 ) , وهكذا أورده ابن أبي حاتم في " الجرح والتعديل " ( 4 / 1 / 294 ) وقال : " مات سنة ست و ثمانين " ولم يذكر فيه جرحا ولا تعديلا , وأما ابن حبان فذكره في " الثقات " ( 1 / 227 ) وكناه بأبي صالح . 
ب - عن عاصم بن عبيد الله بن عاصم بن عمر بن الخطاب : أن رجلا حد شفرة وأخذ شاة ليذبحها , فضربه عمر بالدرة وقال أتعذب الروح ?!ألا فعلت هذا قبل أن تأخذها ? ! رواه البيهقي ( 9 / 280 - 281 ) . 
ج - عن محمد بن سيرين : أن عمر رضي الله عنه رأى رجلا يجر شاة ليذبحها فضربه بالدرة وقال : سقها - لا أم لك - إلى الموت سوقا جميلا . رواه البيهقي أيضا . 
د - عن وهب بن كيسان : أن ابن عمر رأى راعي غنم في مكان قبيح , وقد رأى ابن عمر مكانا أمثل منه , فقال ابن عمر : ويحك يا راعي حولها , فإني سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " كل راع مسؤول عن رعيته " . رواه أحمد ( رقم 5869 ) و سنده حسن . 
هـ - عن معاوية بن قرة قال : 
كان لأبي الدرداء جمل يقال له : ( دمون ) , فكان إذا استعاروه منه قال : لا تحملوا عليه إلا كذا و كذا , فإنه لا يطيق أكثر من ذلك , فلما حضرته الوفاة قال: يا دمون لا تخاصمني غدا عند ربي , فإني لم أكن أحمل عليك إلا ما تطيق . رواه أبو الحسن الأخميمي في " حديثه " ( 63 / 1 ) . 
و - عن أبي عثمان الثقفي قال : 
كان لعمر بن عبد العزيز رضي الله عنه غلام يعمل على بغل له يأتيه بدرهم كل يوم فجاء يوما بدرهم ونصف , فقال : أما بدا لك ? قال : نفقت السوق , قال : لا ولكنك أتعبت البغل ! أجمه ثلاثة أيام . رواه أحمد في " الزهد " ( 19 / 59 / 1 ) بسند صحيح إلى أبي عثمان , وأما هذا فلم أجد له ترجمة . 
تلك هي بعض الآثار التي وقفت عليها حتى الآن , وهي تدل على مبلغ تأثر المسلمين الأولين بتوجيهات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الرفق بالحيوان , وهي في الحقيقة قل من جل ونقطة من بحر , وفي ذلك بيان واضح أن الإسلام هو الذى وضع للناس مبدأ ( الرفق بالحيوان ) , خلافا لما يظنه بعض الجهال بالإسلام أنه من وضع الكفار الأوربيين , بل ذلك من الآداب التي تلقوها عن المسلمين الأولين , ثم توسعوا فيها , ونظموها تنظيما دقيقا , وتبنتها دولهم حتى صار الرفق بالحيوان من مزاياهم اليوم , حتى توهم الجهال أنه من خصوصياتهم ! وغرهم في ذلك أنه لا يكاد يرى هذا النظام مطبقا في دولة من دول الإسلام , وكانوا هم أحق بها وأهلها ! ولقد بلغ الرفق بالحيوان في بعض البلاد الأوربية درجة لا تخلو من المغالاة , ومن الأمثلة على ذلك ما قرأته في " مجلة الهلال " ( مجلد 27 ج 9 ص 126 ) تحت عنوان : " الحيوان و الإنسان " : " إن محطة السكك الحديدية في كوبنهاجن كان يتعشعش فيها الخفاش زهاء نصف قرن , فلما تقرر هدمها وإعادة بنائها أنشأت البلدية برجا كلفته عشرات الألوف من الجنيهات , منعا من تشرد الخفاش " . وحدث منذ ثلاث سنوات أن سقط كلب صغير في شق صغير بين صخرتين في إحدى قرى إنكلترا , فجند له أولو الأمر مائة من رجال المطافئ لقطع الصخور وإنقاذ الكلب ! وثار الرأي العام في بعض البلاد أخيرا عندما اتخذ الحيوان وسيلة لدراسة الظواهر الطبيعية , حين أرسلت روسيا كلبا في صاروخها , وأرسلت أمريكا قردا .

إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي







 [/frame]

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 31

" أقيموا صفوفكم وتراصوا , فإني أراكم من وراء ظهري " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 39 :
رواه البخاري ( 2 / 176 بشرح " الفتح " طبع بولاق ) وأحمد ( 3 / 182 , 263 ) والمخلص في " الفوائد " ( ج 1 / 10 / 2 ) من طرق عن حميد الطويل , حدثنا " أنس بن مالك " قال : " أقيمت الصلاة فأقبل علينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بوجهه فقال : " . فذكره . زاد البخاري في رواية : " قبل أن يكبر " وزاد أيضا فى آخره : " وكان أحدنا يلزق منكبه بمنكب صاحبه . وقدمه بقدمه " . وهي عند المخلص بلفظ : قال أنس : " فلقد رأيت أحدنا يلصق منكبه بمنكب صاحبه , وقدمه بقدمه " . فلو ذهبت تفعل هذا اليوم لنفر أحدكم كأنه بغل شموس . وسنده صحيح أيضا على شرط الشيخين وعزاها الحافظ لسعيد بن منصور والإسماعيلي وترجم البخاري لهذا الحديث بقوله : " باب إلزاق المنكب بالمنكب , والقدم بالقدم في الصف " . وأما حديث النعمان فهو : " أقيموا صفوفكم ثلاثا , والله لتقيمن صفوفكم أو ليخالفن بين قلوبكم " .


الحديث رقم 32
" أقيموا صفوفكم ثلاثا , والله لتقيمن صفوفكم أو ليخالفن بين قلوبكم " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 39 :
أخرجه أبو داود ( رقم 662 ) , وابن حبان ( 396 ) , وأحمد ( 4 / 276 ) , والدولابي في " الكنى " ( 2 / 86 ) عن أبي القاسم الجدلي حسين بن الحارث , قال : سمعت " النعمان بن بشير " يقول : " أقبل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على الناس بوجهه فقال : ...‎" فذكره , قال : " فرأيت الرجل يلصق منكبه بمنكب صاحبه , وركبته بركبة صاحبه , وكعبه بكعبه " . قلت : وسنده صحيح , وعلقه البخاري مجزوما به , ووصله ابن خزيمة أيضا في " صحيحه " كما في " الترغيب " ( 1 / 176 ) و" الفتح " ( 2 / 176 ) . ثم رواه الدولابي من طريق بقية بن الوليد , حدثنا حريز قال : سمعت غيلان المقرىء يحدث عن أبي قتيلة مرثد بن وداعة ( قال : سمعت ) النعمان بن بشير يقول : فذكره . وهذا سند لا بأس به في المتابعات , ورجاله ثقات غير غيلان المقرىء , ولعله غيلان بن أنس الكلبي مولاهم الدمشقي , فإن يكن هو , فهو مجهول الحال , روى عنه جماعة , وقال الحافظ : إنه مقبول . 
فقه الحديث : 
وفي هذين الحديثين فوائد هامة : 
الأولى : وجوب إقامة الصفوف وتسويتها والتراص فيها , للأمر بذلك , والأصل فيه الوجوب إلا لقرينة , كما هو مقرر في الأصول , والقرينة هنا تؤكد الوجوب وهو قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أو ليخالفن الله بين قلوبكم " . فإن مثل هذا التهديد لا يقال فيما ليس بواجب , كما لا يخفى . 
الثانية : أن التسوية المذكورة إنما تكون بلصق المنكب بالمنكب , وحافة القدم بالقدم , لأن هذا هو الذي فعله الصحابة رضي الله عنهم حين أمروا بإقامة الصفوف ولهذا قال الحافظ في " الفتح " بعد أن ساق الزيادة التي أوردتها في الحديث الأول من قول أنس : " وأفاد هذا التصريح أن الفعل المذكور كان في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , وبهذا يتم الاحتجاج به على بيان المراد بإقامة الصف وتسويته " . ومن المؤسف أن هذه السنة من التسوية قد تهاون بها المسلمون , بل أضاعوها إلا القليل منهم , فإني لم أرها عند طائفة منهم إلا أهل الحديث , فإني رأيتهم في مكة سنة ( 1368 ) حريصين على التمسك بها كغيرها من سنن المصطفى عليه الصلاة والسلام بخلاف غيرهم من أتباع المذاهب الأربعة - لا أستثني منهم حتى الحنابلة - فقد صارت هذه السنة عندهم نسياً منسياً , بل إنهم تتابعوا على هجرها والإعراض عنها , ذلك لأن أكثر مذاهبهم نصت على أن السنة في القيام التفريج بين القدمين بقدر أربع أصابع , فإن زاد كره , كما جاء مفصلا في " الفقه على المذاهب الأربعة " ( 1 / 207 ) , والتقدير المذكور لا أصل له في السنة , وإنما هو مجرد رأي , ولو صح لوجب تقييده بالإمام والمنفرد حتى لا يعارض به هذه السنة الصحيحة , كما تقتضيه القواعد الأصولية . وخلاصة القول : إنني أهيب بالمسلمين - و خاصة أئمة المساجد - الحريصين على اتباعه صلى الله عليه وسلم واكتساب فضيلة إحياء سنته صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يعملوا بهذه السنة ويحرصوا عليها , ويدعوا الناس , إليها حتى يجتمعوا عليها جميعا . وبذلك ينجون من تهديد " أو ليخالفن الله بين قلوبكم " . 
الثالثة : في الحديث الأول معجزة ظاهرة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , وهي رؤيته صلى الله عليه وسلم من ورائه , ولكن ينبغي أن يعلم أنها خاصة في حالة كونه صلى الله عليه وسلم في الصلاة , إذ لم يرد في شيء من السنة , أنه كان يرى كذلك خارج الصلاة أيضا . والله أعلم . 
الرابعة : في الحديثين دليل واضح على أمر لا يعلمه كثير من الناس , وإن كان صار معروفا في علم النفس , وهو أن فساد الظاهر يؤثر في فساد الباطن , والعكس بالعكس , وفي هذا المعنى أحاديث كثيرة , لعلنا نتعرض لجمعها وتخريجها في مناسبة أخرى إن شاء الله تعالي . 
الخامسة : أن شروع الإمام في تكبيرة الإحرام عند قول المؤذن " قد قامت الصلاة " بدعة , لمخالفتها للسنة الصحيحة كما يدل على ذلك هذان الحديثان , لاسيما الأول منهما , فإنهما يفيدان أن على الإمام بعد إقامة الصلاة واجبا ينبغي عليه القيام به , وهو أمر الناس بالتسوية مذكرا لهم بها , فإنه مسؤول عنهم : " كلكم راع و كلكم مسؤول عن رعيته ... " .

الحديث رقم 33

" يبصر أحدكم القذاة في عين أخيه , وينسى الجذع أو الجدل في عينه معترضا " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 42 :
رواه ابن صاعد في " زوائد " الزهد " لابن المبارك " ( ق 165 / 1 من " الكواكب " 575 ) وابن حبان في " صحيحه ( 1848 ) وأبو نعيم في " الحلية " ( 4 / 99 ) والقضاعي في " مسند الشهاب " ( ق 51 / 1 ) من طرق عن محمد ابن حمير قال : حدثنا جعفر بن برقان عن يزيد بن الأصم عن " أبي هريرة " مرفوعا . وقال أبو نعيم : " غريب من حديث يزيد تفرد به محمد بن حمير عن جعفر " . قلت : ورجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الصحيح , ولا علة فيه , فهو حديث صحيح , ولا ينافيه قوله " غريب " لأن الغرابة قد تجامع الصحة كما هو مقرر في " مصطلح الحديث " . والحديث عزاه السيوطي في " الجامع الصغير " لأبي نعيم فقط ! وقال المناوي : " قال العامري : حسن " . ورواه البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( 592 ) من طريق مسكين بن بكير الحذاء الحراني عن جعفر بن برقان به موقوفا على أبي هريرة . ومسكين هذا صدوق يخطىء , فرواية ابن حمير المرفوعة أرجح , لأنه لم يوصف بالخطأ وكلاهما من رجال البخاري .


الحديث رقم 34

" إذا ذكر أصحابي فأمسكوا , وإذا ذكر النجوم فأمسكوا , وإذا ذكر القدر فأمسكوا " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 42 :
روي من حديث " ابن مسعود , و ثوبان , وابن عمر , وطاووس " مرسلا , وكلها ضعيفة الأسانيد , ولكن بعضها يشد بعضا . أما حديث ابن مسعود , فأخرجه الطبراني في " الكبير " ( 2 / 78 / 2 ) وأبو نعيم في " الحلية " ( 4 / 108 ) من طريق الحسن بن علي الفسوي أنبأنا سعيد ابن سليمان أنبأنا مسهر بن عبد الملك بن سلع الهمداني عن الأعمش عن أبي وائل عن عبد الله مرفوعا . وقال أبو نعيم : " غريب من حديث الأعمش , تفرد به عنه مسهر " . قلت : وهو ضعيف , قال البخاري : " فيه بعض النظر " كذا رواه عنه ابن عدي ( 343 / 1 ) وكذلك هو في " التهذيب " وفي " الميزان " : " قال البخاري : فيه نظر " بإسقاط لفظة " بعض " ولعله سهو من الذهبي أو الناسخ . وقال النسائي " ليس بالقوي " . وأما ابن حبان فذكره في " الثقات " ! وقال الحافظ في " التقريب " " لين الحديث " . وبقية رجال الإسناد ثقات رجال الشيخين غير الفسوي هذا , ترجمه الخطيب ( 7 / 372 ) وروى عن الدارقطني أنه قال : " لا بأس به " . وسعيد بن سليمان هو الضبي الواسطي , ثقة حافظ من رجال الشيخين . ومن هذا البيان تعلم خطأ قول الهيثمي ( 7 / 202 ) . " رواه الطبراني و فيه مسهر بن عبد الملك وثقه ابن حبان وغيره , وفيه خلاف , وبقية رجاله رجال الصحيح " . فإن الفسوي هذا ليس من رجال الصحيح بل ولا من رجال سائر الستة ! وقال الحافظ العراقي في " تخريج الأحياء " ( 1 / 50 طبع الثقافة الإسلامية ) : " رواه الطبراني من حديث ابن مسعود بإسناد حسن " . وله عن ابن مسعود طريق آخر , رواه اللالكائي في " شرح أصول السنة " ( 239 / 1 من " الكواكب " 576 ) وابن عساكر ( 14 / 155 / 2 ) عن النضر أبي قحذم عن أبي قلابة عن ابن مسعود مرفوعا . وهذا سند ضعيف و فيه علتان : 
الأولى : الانقطاع بين أبي قلابة - واسمه عبد الله بن زيد الجرمي - وابن مسعود , فإن بين وفاتيهما نحو ( 75 ) سنة , وقد ذكروا أنه لم يسمع من جماعة من الصحابة منهم علي بن أبي طالب , وقد مات بعد ابن مسعود بثمان سنين . 
الثانية : النضر أبو قحذم وهو ابن معبد , ضعيف جدا , قال ابن معين : " ليس بشيء " , وقال أبو حاتم : " يكتب حديثه " , وقال النسائي : " ليس بثقة " . وأما حديث ثوبان فأخرجه أبو طاهر الزيادي في " ثلاثة مجالس من الأمالي " ( 191 / 2 ) الطبراني في " الكبير " ( 1 / 71 / 2 ) عن يزيد بن ربيعة قال : سمعت أبا الأشعث الصنعاني يحدث عن ثوبان به مرفوعا . قلت . وهذا سند ضعيف جداً , يزيد بن ربيعة هو الرحبي الدمشقي وهو متروك , كما قال النسائي والعقيلي والدارقطني , وقال أبو حاتم . " كان في بدء أمره مستويا , ثم اختلط قبل موته , قيل له فما تقول فيه ? فقال : ليس بشيء , وأنكر أحاديثه عن أبي الأشعث " . وقال الجوزجاني : " أخاف أن تكون أحاديثه موضوعة " .وأما ابن عدي فقال : " أرجو أنه لا بأس به " ! وأما حديث ابن عمر , فأخرجه ابن عدي ( 295 / 1 ) وعنه السهمي في " تاريخ جرجان " ( 315 ) من طريق محمد بن فضل عن كرز بن وبرة عن عطاء عنه مرفوعا به دون ذكر النجوم . وقال ابن عدي : " محمد بن فضل عامة حديثه مما لا يتابعه الثقات عليه " . قلت : وهو ابن عطية , قال الفلاس : كذاب . وضعفه البخاري جدا فقال : " سكتوا عنه " . وكرز بن وبرة , ترجم له السهمي ترجمة طويلة ( 295 - 316 ) وساق له أحاديث كثيرة من روايته عن عبد الله بن عمر , والربيع بن خيثم , وطاووس , ونعيم ابن أبي هند , وعطاء بن أبي رباح , ومجاهد , وأبي أيوب , وقال : " إنه كان معروفا بالزهد والعبادة " . ولم يذكر فيه جرحا ولا تعديلا . طريق ثان عن ابن عمر : أخرجه السهمي ( 254 - 255 ) من طريق محمد بن عمر الرومي حدثنا الفرات بن السائب حدثنا ميمون بن مهران عنه مرفوعا بتمامه . وهذا سند ضعيف جداً , الفرات هذا قال الدارقطني وغيره : " متروك " . وقال البخاري : " منكر الحديث " . وقال أحمد : " قريب من محمد بن زياد الطحان في ميمون , يتهم بما يتهم به ذاك " . وقال ابن عدي ( 314 / 2 ) : " وعامة أحاديثه خاصة عن ميمون بن مهران مناكير " . ومحمد بن عمر الرومي لين الحديث .‎كما في " التقريب " . والحديث أورده السيوطي في " الجامع الصغير " من رواية الطبراني عن ابن مسعود , وابن عدي عنه وعن ثوبان , وابن عدي عن عمر . وقال المناوي في شرحه : " قال الحافظ العراقي : سنده ضعيف , وقال الهيثمي : فيه يزيد بن ربيعة ضعيف . وقال ابن رجب , روي من وجوه في أسانيدها كلها مقال . وبه يعرف ما في رمز المؤلف لحسنه تبعا لابن صرصري , ولعله اعتضد " . قلت : قد عرفت أن طرقه كلها ما عدا الأول ضعيفة جدا , فلا يتقوى الحديث بها كما تقرر في علم أصول الحديث . والله أعلم . ثم إن السيوطي عزاه لابن عدي عن عمر , ولم أره عنده عن عمر , بل عن ابنه عبد الله بن عمر , فلعله سقط من قلم السيوطي أو بعض النساخ كلمة ( ابن ) والله أعلم . 
ثم وجدت للحديث شاهدا مرسلا , أخرجه عبد الرزاق في " الأمالي " ( 2 / 39 / 1 ) حدثنا معمر عن ابن طاووس عن أبيه مرفوعا به . قلت : و هذا سند صحيح لولا إرساله , ولكنه مع ذلك شاهد قوي لما قبله من الشواهد والطرق , وخاصة الطريق الأول , فيقوى الحديث به . والله أعلم .


الحديث رقم 35

" إن الله استقبل بي الشام , وولى ظهري اليمن , ثم قال لي : يا محمد إني قد جعلت لك ما تجاهك غنيمة ورزقا , وما خلف ظهرك مددا , ولا يزال الله يزيد أو قال يعز الإسلام وأهله , وينقص الشرك وأهله , حتى يسير الراكب بين كذا - يعني البحرين - لا يخشى إلا جورا , وليبلغن هذا الأمر مبلغ الليل " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 46 :
رواه أبو نعيم ( 6 / 107 - 108 ) وابن عساكر في " تاريخ دمشق " ( 1 / 377 - 378 ط ) عن ضمرة عن السيباني عن عمرو بن عبد الله الحضرمي عن " أبي أمامة " مرفوعا . وقال : " غريب من حديث السيباني تفرد به ضمرة بن ربيعة " . قلت : وهو ثقة وكذا السيباني وهو بفتح المهملة ووقع في " الحلية " و " التاريخ " في مواطن عدة ( الشيباني ) بالمعجمة وهو تصحيف , واسمه يحيى ابن أبي عمرو . وأما الحضرمي هذا فوثقه العجلي وابن حبان , لكن قال الذهبي : " ما علمت روى عنه سوى يحيى " . قلت : ولشطره الثاني شواهد تقدم أحدها في المقال الأول ( رقم 3 ) . وقد تابعه عبد الله بن هانىء عند ابن عساكر , ولم أعرفه . والحديث عزاه السيوطي في " الجامع الكبير " ( 1 / 141 / 1 ) للطبراني في " الكبير " أيضا و ابن عساكر .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي[/frame]

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 36
" الأذنان من الرأس " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 47 :
حديث صحيح له طرق كثيرة عن جماعة من الصحابة منهم " أبو أمامة , وأبو هريرة , وابن عمرو , وابن عباس , وعائشة , وأبو موسى , وأنس , وسمرة بن جندب , وعبد الله بن زيد " . 
1 - أما حديث أبي أمامة , فله عنه ثلاثة طرق : 
الأول : عن سنان بن ربيعة عن شهر بن حوشب عن أبي أمامة مرفوعاً . رواه أبو داود , والترمذي , وابن ماجه , والدارقطني , والبيهقي , وكذا أحمد ( 5 / 285 / 268 ) والطحاوي كلهم عن حماد بن زيد عن سنان به . وهذا سند حسن لا بأس به في الشواهد , وفي سنان وشهر ضعف معروف لكنهما غير متهمان , والحديث عندهم عن جماعة عن حماد به . وخالفهم سليمان ابن حرب , فرواه عنه به موقوفاً . ورواية الجماعة أولى كما بينته في " صحيح سنن أبي داود " ( رقم 123 ) . وذكرت هناك من قواه من الأئمة والعلماء كالترمذي , فإنه حسنه في بعض نسخ كتابه , وكالمنذري وابن دقيق العيد وابن التركماني والزيلعي , وأشار إلى تقويته الإمام أحمد , فقال الأثرم في " سننه " ( ق 213 / 1 ) بعد أن ساق الحديث : " سمعت أبا عبد الله يسأل : الأذنان من الرأس ? قال : نعم " . 
الثاني : عن جعفر بن الزبير عن القاسم عن أبي أمامة به . أخرجه الدارقطني ( ص 38 - 39 ) وقال : " جعفر بن الزبير متروك " . قلت : قد تابعه أبو معاذ الألهاني . أخرجه تمام الرازي في " الفوائد " ( 246 / 1 ) من طريق عثمان بن فائد حدثنا أبو معاذ به . والألهاني هذا لم أجد من ذكره , وعثمان بن فائد ضعيف . 
الثالث : عن أبي بكر بن أبي مريم قال : سمعت راشد بن سعد عن أبي أمامة به . أخرجه الدارقطني وقال " أبو بكر بن أبي مريم ضعيف " . 
2 - وأما حديث أبي هريرة , فله أربعة طرق : 
الأول : أخرجه الدارقطني ( 37 ) وأبو يعلى في " مسنده " ( 298 / 1 ) عن إسماعيل بن مسلم عن عطاء عنه مرفوعاً . وقال : " لا يصح " . قلت : وعلته إسماعيل هذا وهو المكي ضعيف , وقد اختلف عليه في إسناده كما سيأتي في حديث ابن عباس . 
الثاني : عن عمرو بن الحصين حدثنا محمد بن عبد الله بن علاثة عن عبد الكريم 
الجزري عن سعيد بن المسيب عنه . رواه ابن ماجه ( رقم 445 ) والدارقطني ( ص 38 ) وقال : " عمرو بن الحصين وابن علاثة ضعيفان " . قلت : والأول أشد ضعفاً . 
الثالث : عن البختري بن عبيد عن أبيه عنه . رواه الدارقطني وقال " البختري بن عبيد ضعيف وأبوه مجهول " . 
الرابع : عن علي بن عاصم عن ابن جريج , عن سليمان بن موسى , عن أبي هريرة . أخرجه الدارقطني ( 37 ) وعنه ابن الجوزي في " التحقيق " ( 1 / 29 / 1 ) وقال الدارقطني : " وهم علي بن عاصم في قوله : عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . والذي قبله أصح عن ابن جريج " قلت : يعني عن سليمان بن موسى مرسلاً وسيأتي ص 51 . وأجاب ابن الجوزي بما خلاصته : أن زيادة الثقة مقبولة . يعني أن علي بن عاصم زاد في السند أبا هريرة فهي زيادة مقبولة . لكن هذا لا يتمشى هنا , فإن ابن عاصم هذا صدوق يخطىء ويصر . 
3 - وأما ابن عمر , فله عنه طرق أيضاً : 
الأول : قال المخلص في " الفوائد المنتقاة " في " الثاني من السادس منها " ( ق 190 / 1 ) : حدثنا يحيى ( يعني ابن صاعد ) قال : حدثنا الجراح بن مخلد قال : حدثنا يحيى بن العريان الهروي قال : حدثنا حاتم بن إسماعيل عن أسامة بن زيد عن نافع عنه . وبهذا السند رواه الدارقطني ( 36 ) وعنه ابن الجوزي , ورواه الخطيب في " الموضح " ( 1 / 111 ) عن ابن صاعد , وفي " التاريخ " ( 14 / 161 ) من طريقين آخرين عن الجراح بن مخلد به . وهذا سند حسن عندي , فإن رجاله كلهم ثقات معروفون غير الهروي هذا فقد ترجمه الخطيب ولم يذكر فيه جرحاً ولا تعديلاً , غير أنه وصفه بأنه كان محدثاً . وأما الدارقطني فقد أعله بقوله : " كذا قال , وهو وهم , والصواب عن أسامة بن زيد , عن هلال بن أسامة الفهري , عن ابن عمر موقوفاً " . ورده ابن الجوزي بقوله : " قلنا : الذي يرفعه يذكر زيادة , والزيادة من الثقة مقبولة , والصحابي قد يروى الشيء مرفوعاً , وقد يقوله على سبيل الفتوى " . قلت : هذا كلام صحيح لو كان رجال السند كلهم ثقات , وقد علمت ما فيه , على أن أسامة بن زيد فيه ضعف يسير , وقد اختلف عليه فيه , فرواه حاتم ابن إسماعيل عنه مرفوعاً , كما رأيت . وخالفه وكيع فقال عنه به موقوفا على ابن عمر . أخرجه الخطيب في " الموضح " و قال : " وهو الصواب " . وتابعه في رفعه عبيد الله عن نافع . أخرجه الدارقطني وتمام في " الفوائد " ( 104 / 1 ) من طريق محمد بن أبي السري حدثنا عبد الرزاق عن عبيد الله به . وقال الدارقطني : " رفعه وهم " . قلت : وعلته ابن أبي السري و هو متهم . وتابعه يحيى بن سعيد عن نافع به . أخرجه الدارقطني وابن عدي " في الكامل " ( 11 / 1 ) عن إسماعيل بن عياش عن يحيى به . وقال ابن عدي : " لا يحدث به عن يحيى غير ابن عياش " . قلت : وابن عياش ضعيف في الحجازيين وهذا منها . 
الثاني : عن محمد بن الفضل , عن زيد , عن مجاهد , عن ابن عمر مرفوعاً . رواه الدارقطني وقال : " محمد بن الفضل هو ابن عطية , متروك الحديث " . ثم رواه هو والدولابي في " الكنى " ( 2 / 137 ) , من طرق عن ابن عمر موقوفاً . 
4 - وأما حديث ابن عباس , فله عنه طرق أيضاً : 
الأول : عن أبي كامل الجحدري , أنبأنا غندر محمد بن جعفر , عن ابن جريج عن عطاء عنه مرفوعاً . أخرجه ابن عدي ( 218 / 1 - 2 ) وأبو عبد الله الفلاكي في " الفوائد " ( 91 / 1 ) , والدارقطني ( 36 ) وقال : " تفرد به أبو كامل عن غندر , وهو وهم , تابعه الربيع بن بدر , وهو متروك , عن ابن جريج , والصواب : عن ابن جريج , عن سليمان بن موسى , عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مرسلاً " . وتعقبه ابن الجوزي في " التحقيق " ( 1 / 29 / 1 ) بقوله : " قلنا : أبو كامل لا نعلم أحداً طعن فيه , والرفع زيادة , والزيادة من الثقة مقبولة , كيف ووافقه غيره , فإن لم يعتد برواية الموافق اعتبر بها . ومن عادة المحدثين أنهم إذا رأوا من أوقف الحديث , ومن رفعه , وقفوا مع الواقف احتياطاً وليس هذا مذهب الفقهاء , ومن الممكن أن يكون ابن جريج سمعه من عطاء مرفوعاً رواه له سليمان عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم غير مسند " . قلت : والحق أن هذا الإسناد صحيح , لأن أبا كامل ثقة , حافظ , احتج به مسلم , فزيادته مقبولة , إلا أن ابن جريج مدلس وقد عنعنه . فإن كان سمعه من سليمان فلا محيد من القول بصحته , وقد صرح بالتحديث في رواية له من الوجه المرسل عند الدارقطني , لكن في الطريق إليه العباس بن يزيد وهو البحراني , وهو ثقة , ولكن ضعفه بعضهم , ووصف بأنه يخطىء , فلا تطمئن النفس لزيادته لاسيما والطريق كلها عن ابن جريج معنعنة , ثم رأيت الزيلعي نقل في " نصب الراية " ( 1 / 19 ) , عن ابن القطان أنه قال : " إسناده صحيح لاتصاله وثقة رواته " . ثم رد على الدارقطني بنحو ما فعل ابن الجوزي , وتبعه عبد الحق على ذلك كما في " تنقيح التحقيق " لابن عبد الهادي ( 241 / 1 ) . ثم رأيت في ترجمة ابن جريج من " التهذيب " أنه قال : " إذا قلت : قال عطاء : فأنا سمعته منه , وإن لم أقل : سمعت " , فهذه فائدة هامة , ولكن ابن جريج لم يقل هنا : " قال عطاء " , وإنما قال : " عن عطاء " . فهل حكمهما واحد , أم يختلف ? الظاهر عندي الأول . والله أعلم . وله طريق آخر عن عطاء رواه القاسم بن غصن عن إسماعيل بن مسلم عنه . رواه الخطيب في " التاريخ " ( 6 / 384 ) , والدارقطني وقال : " إسماعيل بن مسلم ضعيف , والقاسم بن غصن مثله , خالفه علي بن هاشم فرواه عن إسماعيل بن مسلم المكي , عن عطاء , عن أبي هريرة , ولا يصح أيضاً " . وتابعه جابر الجعفي عن عطاء عن ابن عباس . أخرجه المخلص في " الثاني من السادس من الفوائد المنتقاة " ( 190 / 1 ) , والدارقطني , وقال : " جابر ضعيف و قد اختلف عنه , فأرسله الحكم بن عبد الله أبو مطيع عن إبراهيم بن طهمان , عن جابر عن عطاء , وهو أشبه بالصواب " . 
الثاني : عن محمد بن زياد اليشكري حدثنا ميمون بن مهران عنه . رواه العقيلي في " الضعفاء " ( ص 379 ) , والدارقطني , وقال : " محمد بن زياد متروك الحديث " , ورواه يوسف بن مهران عن ابن عباس موقوفاً . ثم ساقه من طريق علي بن زيد عنه . وابن زيد فيه ضعف . 
الثالث : عن قارظ بن شيبة , عن أبي غطفان عنه . رواه الطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( 3 / 98 / 1 ) : حدثنا عبد الله بن أحمد ابن حنبل , حدثني أبي أنبأنا وكيع عن ابن أبي ذئب عن قارظ بن شيبة به . قلت : وهذا سند صحيح ورجاله كلهم ثقات , ولا أعلم له علة , ومن الغرائب أن هذه الطريق مع صحتها أغفلها كل من خرج الحديث من المتأخرين كالزيلعي , وابن حجر , وغيرهما ممن ليس مختصاً في التخريج , بل أغفله أيضاً الحافظ الهيثمي فلم يورده في " مجمع الزوائد " مع أنه على شرطه ! وهذا كله مصداق قول القائل : " كم ترك الأول للآخر " . وهو دليل واضح على أهمية الرجوع إلى الأمهات عند إرادة التحقيق في حديث ما , فإنه سيجد فيها ما يجعل بحثه أقرب ما يكون نضجاً وصواباً . والله تعالى هو الموفق . وإذا عرفت هذا فلا تغتر بقول الحافظ ابن حجر في " الدراية " ( ص 7 ) في حديث ابن عباس هذا : " أخرجه الدارقطني واختلف في وصله وإرساله والراجح إرساله " . فإنه يعني الطريق الأولى , وقد عرفت أن الصواب وصله , وأنه صحيح لولا عنعنة ابن جريج , على أنه قد عرفت الجواب عنها . 
5 - وأما حديث عائشة , فأخرجه الدارقطني ( ص 37 ) عن محمد بن الأزهر الجوزجاني أنبأنا الفضل بن موسى السيناني , عن ابن جريج , عن سليمان بن موسى , عن الزهري عن عروة عنها . وقال : " كذا قال , والمرسل أصح " . يعني ابن جريج عن سليمان مرسلاً كما تقدم في الطريق الأولى عن ابن عباس , ومحمد بن الأزهر قال الحافظ في " التلخيص " ( 33 ) : " كذبه أحمد " . 
6 - وأما حديث أبي موسى , فأخرجه الطبراني في " الأوسط " ( 1 / 4 / 1 من زوائده ) , وابن عدي ( 23 / 1 ) , والدارقطني ( 38 ) من طرق عن أشعث عن الحسن عنه . وقال الطبراني : " لا يروى عن أبي موسى إلا بهذا الإسناد " . وكذا رواه العقيلي في " الضعفاء " ( ص 9 ) عن أشعث به وقال : " لا يتابع عليه , والأسانيد في هذا الباب لينة " . وقال الدارقطني : " الصواب موقوف , والحسن لم يسمع من أبي موسى " .
7 - وأما حديث أنس , فأخرجه ابن عدي ( 24 / 1 ) وأبو الحسن الحمامي في " الفوائد المنتقاة " ( 9 / 1 / 2 ) , والدارقطني ( 39 ) من طرق عن عبد الحكم عنه . وقال الدارقطني : " عبد الحكم لا يحتج به " . 
8 - وأما حديث سمرة بن جندب , فرواه تمام الرازي في " مسند المقلين من الأمراء والسلاطين " ( رقم 3 - نسختي ) , وعنه ابن عساكر في " تاريخه " ( 14 / 387 / 1 ) : حدثني أبو علي محمد بن هارون بن شعيب , حدثنا محمد بن عثمان ابن أبي سويد البصري , حدثنا هدبة بن خالد , حدثنا همام عن سعيد بن أبي عروبة قال : كنت عند منبر الحجاج بن يوسف فسمعته يقول : حدثني سمرة بن جندب أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : فذكره . وأبو علي هذا هو الأنصاري وهو ضعيف جداً , ولكنه لم يتفرد به , فقد أخرجه تمام ( رقم 4 ) من طريق أخرى عن أحمد بن سعيد الطبري , حدثنا هدبة ابن خالد به وهدبة ومن فوقه ثقات غير الحجاج وهو الأمير المشهور بالظلم . 
9 - وأما حديث عبد الله بن زيد , فأخرجه بن ماجة ( رقم 443 ) : حدثنا سويد ابن سعيد حدثنا يحيى بن زكريا بن أبي زائدة , عن شعبة عن حبيب ابن زيد , عن عباد بن تميم , عن عبد الله بن زيد مرفوعاً . قال الزيلعي ( 1 / 19 ) : " وهذا أمثل إسناد في الباب لاتصاله وثقة رجاله , فابن أبي زائدة وشعبة وعباد احتج بهم الشيخان , وحبيب ذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات " في أتباع التابعين , وسويد بن سعيد احتج به مسلم " . وتعقبه الحافظ في " الدراية " ( ص 7 ) بأن سويداً هذا قد اختلط . وقال في " التقريب " : " صدوق في نفسه إلا أنه عمي , فصار يتلقن ما ليس من حديثه , وأفحش فيه ابن معين القول " . ولهذا قال البوصيري في " الزوائد " ( ق 33 / 2 ) : " هذا إسناد حسن إذا كان سويد بن سعيد حفظه " . أقول : ولكن ذلك لا يمنع أن يكون حسناً لغيره ما دام أن الرجال كلهم ثقات ليس فيهم متهم . وإذا ضم إليه طريق ابن عباس الصحيح وطريقه الآخر الذي صححه ابن القطان , وابن الجوزي , والزيلعي وغيرهم , فلا شك حينئذ في ثبوت الحديث وصحته , وإذا ضم إلى ذلك الطريق الأخرى عن الصحابة الآخرين , ازداد قوة , بل إنه ليرتقي إلى درجة المتواتر عند بعض العلماء . 
فقه الحديث : 
وإذ قد صح الحديث , فهو يدل على مسألتين من مسائل الفقه , اختلفت أنظار العلماء فيها . 
أما المسألة الأولى فهي : 
أن مسح الأذنين هل هو فرض أم سنة ? ذهب إلي الأول الحنابلة . وحجتهم هذا الحديث , فإنه صريح في إلحاقهما بالرأس , وما ذلك إلا لبيان أن حكمهما في المسح كحكم الرأس فيه . وذهب الجمهور إلي أن مسحهما سنة فقط , كما في الفقه على المذاهب الأربعة ( 1 / 56 ) . ولم نجد لهم حجة يجوز التمسك بها في مخالفة هذا الحديث إلا قول النووي في " المجموع " ( 1 / 415 ) إنه ضعيف من جميع طرقه ! وإذا علمت أن الأمر ليس كذلك , وأن بعض طرقه صحيح لم يطلع عليه النووي . والبعض الآخر صحيح لغيره , استطعت أن تعرف ضعف هذه الحجة ووجوب التمسك بما دل عليه الحديث من وجوب مسح الأذنين وأنهما في ذلك كالرأس , وحسبك قدوة في هذا المذهب إمام السنة أبو عبد الله أحمد بن حنبل , وسلفه في ذلك جماعة من الصحابة , تقدم تسمية بعضهم في أثناء تخريج الحديث , وقد عزاه النووي ( 1 / 413 ) إلى الأكثرين من السلف . 
وأما المسألة الأخرى فهي : 
هل يكفي في مسح الأذنين ماء الرأس , أم لابد لذلك من جديد ? ذهب إلى الأول الأئمة الثلاثة كما في " فيض القدير " للمناوي فقال في شرح الحديث : " ( الأذنان من الرأس ) لا من الوجه ولا مستقلتان , يعني فلا حاجة إلى أخذ ماء جديد منفرد لهما غير ماء الرأس في الوضوء , بل يجزىء مسحهما ببلل ماء الرأس , وإلا لكان بيانا للخلقة فقط , والمصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يبعث لذلك , وبه قال الأئمة الثلاثة " . وخالف في ذلك الشافعية , فذهبوا إلى أنه يسن تجديد الماء للأذنين ومسحهما على الانفراد , ولا يجب , واحتج النووي لهم بحديث عبد الله بن زيد أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أخذ لأذنيه ماء خلاف الذي أخذ لرأسه . قال النووي في " المجموع " ( 1 / 412 ) : " حديث حسن , رواه البيهقي , وقال : إسناده صحيح " . وقال في مكان آخر ( 1 / 414 ) : " وهو حديث صحيح كما سبق بيانه قريباً , فهذا صريح في أنهما ليستا من الرأس , إذ لو كانتا منه لما أخذ لهما ماء جديدا كسائر أجزاء الرأس , وهو صريح في أخذ ماء جديد " . قلت : ولا حجة فيه على ما قالوا , إذ غاية ما فيه مشروعية أخذ الماء لهما , وهذا لا ينافي جواز الاكتفاء بماء الرأس , كما دل عليه هذا الحديث , فاتفقا ولم يتعارضا , ويؤيد ما ذكرت أنه صح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أنه مسح برأسه من فضل ماء كان في يده " . رواه أبو داود في " سننه " بسند حسن كما بينته في " صحيح سننه " ( رقم 121 ) وله شاهد من حديث ابن عباس في " المستدرك " ( 1 / 147 ) بسند حسن أيضاً , ورواه غيره . فانظر " تلخيص الحبير " ( ص 33 ) . وهذا كله يقال على فرض التسليم بصحة حديث عبد الله بن زيد , ولكنه غير ثابت , بل هو شاذ كما ذكرت في " صحيح سنن أبي داود " ( رقم 111 ) وبينته في " سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة " تحت رقم ( 997 ) . وجملة القول , فإن أسعد الناس بهذا الحديث من بين الأئمة الأربعة أحمد بن حنبل رضي الله عنهم أجمعين , فقد أخذ بما دل عليه الحديث في المسألتين , ولم يأخذ به في الواحدة دون الأخرى كما صنع غيره .



الحديث رقم 37

" غطوا الإناء وأوكوا السقاء فإن في السنة ليلة ينزل فيها وباء لا يمر بإناء ليس عليه غطاء أو سقاء ليس عليه وكاء إلا نزل فيه من ذلك الوباء " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 57 :
رواه مسلم ( 6 / 105 ) وأحمد ( 3 / 355 ) من طريق القعقاع بن حكيم عن " جابر بن عبد الله " مرفوعاً . ( أوكوا ) أي شدوا رءوسها بالوكاء وهو الخيط الذي تشد به القربة ونحوها . وفي رواية لمسلم وغيره : ( غطوا الإناء , وأوكوا السقاء , وأغلقوا الباب , وأطفئوا السراج , فإن الشيطان لا يحل سقاءً , ولا يفتح باباً , ولا يكشف إناءً , فإن لم يجد أحدكم إلا أن يعرض على إنائه عوداً ويذكر اسم الله فليفعل , فإن الفويسقة ( يعني الفأرة ) تضرم على أهل البيت بيتهم ) . وللحديث طرق وألفاظ أخرى , وقد سقتها في " إرواء الغليل في تخريج أحاديث منار السبيل " رقم ( 38 ) وسيطبع قريباً إن شاء الله تعالى .


الحديث رقم 38

" إذا وقع الذباب في شراب أحدكم فليغمسه ( كله ) ثم لينتزعه , فإن في إحدى جناحيه داء وفي الأخرى شفاء " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 58 :
ورد من حديث " أبي هريرة , وأبي سعيد الخدري , وأنس بن مالك " .
1 - أما حديث أبي هريرة فله عنه طرق : 
الأول : عن عبيد بن حنين قال : سمعت أبا هريرة يقول , فذكره . أخرجه البخاري ( 2 / 329 و 4 / 71 - 72 ) , والدارمي ( 2 / 99 ) , وابن ماجه ( 3505 ) , وأحمد ( 2 / 398 ) , وما بين المربعين زيادة له , وهي للبخاري في رواية له . 
الثاني : عن سعيد بن أبي سعيد عنه . رواه أبو داود ( 3844 ) من طريق أحمد , وهذا في " المسند " ( 3 / 229 , 246 ) والحسن بن عرفة في " جزئه " ( ق 91 / 1 ) من طريق محمد بن عجلان عنه به وزاد : " وإنه يتقي بجناحه الذي فيه الداء , فليغمسه كله " . وإسناده حسن . وقد تابعه إبراهيم بن الفضل عن سعيد به . أخرجه أحمد ( 2 / 443 ) , وإبراهيم هذا هو المخزومي المدني وهو ضعيف . 
الثالث : عن ثمامة بن عبد الله بن أنس عنه به . أخرجه الدارمي وأحمد ( 2 / 263 , 355 , 388 ) , وسنده صحيح على شرط مسلم . 
الرابع : عن محمد بن سيرين عنه به . رواه أحمد ( 2 / 355 , 388 ) , وسنده صحيح أيضاً . 
الخامس : عن أبي صالح عنه . رواه أحمد ( 2 / 340 ) , والفاكهي في " حديثه " ( 2 / 50 / 2 ) , بسند حسن . 
2 - وأما حديث أبي سعيد الخدري فلفظه : " إن أحد جناحي الذباب سم والآخر شفاء , فإذا وقع في الطعام , فاملقوه , فإنه يقدم السم , ويؤخر الشفاء " .



الحديث رقم 39

" إن أحد جناحي الذباب سم والآخر شفاء , فإذا وقع في الطعام فامقلوه , فإنه يقدم السم ويؤخر الشفاء " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 59 :
رواه أحمد ( 3 / 67 ) : حدثنا يزيد قال : حدثنا ابن أبي ذئب , عن سعيد بن خالد قال : دخلت على أبي سلمة فأتانا بزبد وكتلة , فأسقط ذباب في الطعام , فجعل أبو سلمة يمقله بأصبعه فيه , فقلت : يا خال ! ما تصنع ? فقال : إن " أبا سعيد الخدري " حدثني عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : فذكره . ورواه ابن ماجه ( 3504 ) : حدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة , حدثنا يزيد بن هارون به مرفوعاً دون القصة . ورواه الطيالسي في " مسنده " ( 2188 ) : حدثنا ابن أبي ذئب به , وعنه رواه النسائي ( 2 / 193 ) , وأبو يعلى في " مسنده " ( ق 65 / 2 ) وابن حبان في " الثقات " ( 2 / 102 ) . قلت : وهذا سند صحيح رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين غير سعيد بن خالد وهو القارظي وهو صدوق كما قال الذهبي والعسقلاني . 
3 - وأما حديث أنس : فرواه البزار ورجاله رجال الصحيح . رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " كما في " مجمع الزوائد " ( 5 / 38 ) , وابن أبي خيثمة في " تاريخه الكبير " . قال الحافظ : وإسناده صحيح , كما في " نيل الأوطار " ( 1 / 55 ) . 
أما بعد , فقد ثبت الحديث بهذه الأسانيد الصحيحة , عن هؤلاء الصحابة الثلاثة أبي هريرة وأبي سعيد وأنس , ثبوتاً لا مجال لرده ولا للتشكيك فيه , كما ثبت صدق أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه في روايته إياه عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , خلافاً لبعض غلاة الشيعة من المعاصرين , ومن تبعه من الزائغين , حيث طعنوا فيه رضي الله عنه لروايته إياه , واتهموه بأنه يكذب فيه على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , وحاشاه من ذلك , فهذا هو التحقيق العلمي يثبت أنه بريء من كل ذلك وأن الطاعن فيه هو الحقيق بالطعن فيه , لأنهم رموا صحابياً بالبهت , وردوا حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لمجرد عدم انطباقه على عقولهم المريضة ! وقد رواه عنه جماعة من الصحابة كما علمت , وليت شعري هل علم هؤلاء بعدم تفرد أبي هريرة بالحديث , وهو حجة ولو تفرد , أم جهلوا ذلك , فإن كان الأول فلماذا يتعللون برواية أبي هريرة إياه , ويوهمون الناس أنه لم يتابعه أحد من الأصحاب الكرام ? ! وإن كان الآخر فهلا سألوا أهل الاختصاص والعلم بالحديث الشريف ? وما أحسن ما قيل : 
فإن كنت لا تدري فتلك مصيبة و إن كنت تدري فالمصيبة أعظم 
ثم إن كثيرا من الناس يتوهمون أن هذا الحديث يخالف ما يقرره الأطباء وهو أن الذباب يحمل بأطرافه الجراثيم , فإذا وقع في الطعام أو في الشراب علقت به تلك الجراثيم , والحقيقة أن الحديث لا يخالف الأطباء في ذلك , بل هو يؤيدهم إذ يخبر أن في أحد جناحيه داء , ولكنه يزيد عليهم فيقول : " وفي الآخر شفاء " فهذا مما لم يحيطوا بعلمه , فوجب عليهم الإيمان به إن كانوا مسلمين , وإلا فالتوقف إذا كانوا من غيرهم إن كانوا عقلاء علماء ! ذلك لأن العلم الصحيح يشهد أن عدم العلم بالشيء لا يستلزم العلم بعدمه . نقول ذلك على افتراض أن الطب الحديث لم يشهد لهذا الحديث بالصحة , وقد اختلفت آراء الأطباء حوله , وقرأت مقالات كثيرة في مجلات مختلفة كل يؤيد ما ذهب إليه تأييداً أو رداً , ونحن بصفتنا مؤمنين بصحة الحديث وأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ما ينطق عن الهوى , إن هو إلا وحي يوحى ) , لا يهمنا كثيرا ثبوت الحديث من وجهة نظر الطب , لأن الحديث برهان قائم في نفسه لا يحتاج إلى دعم خارجي ومع ذلك فإن النفس تزداد إيماناً حين ترى الحديث الصحيح يوافقه العلم الصحيح , ولذلك فلا يخلو من فائدة أن أنقل إلى القراء خلاصة محاضرة ألقاها أحد الأطباء في جمعية الهداية الإسلامية في مصر حول هذا الحديث قال : " يقع الذباب على المواد القذرة المملؤة بالجراثيم التي تنشأ منها الأمراض المختلفة , فينقل بعضها بأطرافه , ويأكل بعضاً , فيتكون في جسمه من ذلك مادة سامة يسميها علماء الطب بـ " مبعد البيكتريا " , وهي تقتل كثيراً من جراثيم الأمراض , ولا يمكن لتلك الجراثيم أن تبقى حية أو يكون لها تأثير في جسم الإنسان في حال وجود مبعد البكتريا . وأن هناك خاصية في أحد جناحي الذباب , هي أنه يحول البكتريا إلى ناحيته , وعلى هذا فإذا سقط الذباب في شراب أو طعام وألقي الجراثيم العالقة بأطرافه في ذلك الشراب , فإن أقرب مبيد لتلك الجراثيم وأول واق منها هو مبعد البكتريا الذي يحمله الذباب في جوفه قريباً من أحد جناحيه , فإذا كان هناك داء فدواؤه قريب منه , وغمس الذباب كله وطرحه كاف لقتل الجراثيم التي كانت عالقة , وكاف في إبطال عملها " . وقد قرأت قديماً في هذه المجلة بحثاً ضافياً في هذا المعنى للطبيب الأستاذ سعيد السيوطي ( مجلد العام الأول ) وقرأت كلمة في مجلد العام الفائت ( ص 503 ) كلمة للطبيبين محمود كمال ومحمد عبد المنعم حسين نقلا عن مجلة الأزهر . ثم وقفت على العدد ( 82 ) من " مجلة العربي " الكويتية ص 144 تحت عنوان : " أنت تسأل , ونحن نجيب " بقلم المدعو عبد الوارث كبير , جواباً له على سؤال عما لهذا الحديث من الصحة والضعف ? فقال : " أما حديث الذباب , وما في جناحيه من داء وشفاء , فحديث ضعيف , بل هو عقلاً حديث مفترى , فمن المسلم به أن الذباب يحمل من الجراثيم والأقذار ... ولم يقل أحد قط أن في جناحي الذبابة داء وفي الآخر شفاء , إلا من وضع هذا الحديث أو افتراه , ولو صح ذلك لكشف عنه العلم الحديث الذي يقطع بمضار الذباب ويحض على مكافحته " . 
وفي الكلام على اختصاره من الدس والجهل ما لابد من الكشف عنه دفاعاً عن حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , وصيانة له أن يكفر به من قد يغتر بزخرف القول ! فأقول : 
أولاً : لقد زعم أن الحديث ضعيف , يعني من الناحية العلمية الحديثية بدليل قوله : " بل هو عقلاً حديث مفترى " . وهذا الزعم واضح البطلان , تعرف ذلك مما سبق من تخريج الحديث من طرق ثلاث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , وكلها صحيحة . وحسبك دليلا على ذلك أن أحدا من أهل العلم لم يقل بضعف الحديث كما فعل هذا الكاتب الجريء ! 
ثانياً : لقد زعم أنه حديث مفترى عقلاً . وهذا الزعم ليس وضوح بطلانه بأقل من سابقه , لأنه مجرد دعوى لم يسق دليلاً يؤيده به سوى الجهل بالعلم الذي لا يمكن الإحاطة به , ألست تراه يقول : " ولم يقل أحد ... , ولو صح لكشف عنه العلم الحديث ... " . فهل العلم الحديث - أيها المسكين - قد أحاط بكل شيءٍ علماً , أم أن أهله الذين لم يصابوا بالغرور - كما أصيب من يقلدهم منا - يقولون : إننا كلما ازددنا علماً بما في الكون وأسراره , ازددنا معرفة بجهلنا ! وأن الأمر بحق كما قال الله تبارك وتعالى : ( وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا ) . وأما قوله : " إن العلم يقطع بمضار الذباب ويحض على مكافحته " ! فمغالطة مكشوفة , لأننا نقول : إن الحديث لم يقل نقيض هذا , وإنما تحدث عن قضية أخرى لم يكن العلم يعرف معالجتها , فإذا قال الحديث : " إذا وقع الذباب .. " فلا أحد يفهم , لا من العرب ولا من العجم , اللهم إلا العجم في عقولهم وإفهامهم أن الشرع يبارك في الذباب ولا يكافحه ? 
ثالثاً : قد نقلنا لك فيما سبق ما أثبته الطب اليوم , من أن الذباب يحمل في جوفه ما سموه بـ " مبعد البكتريا " القاتل للجراثيم . وهذا وإن لم يكن موافقاً لما في الحديث على وجه التفصيل , فهو في الجملة موافق لما استنكره الكاتب المشار إليه وأمثاله من اجتماع الداء والدواء في الذباب , ولا يبعد أن يأتي يوم تنجلي فيه معجزة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في ثبوت التفاصيل المشار إليها علميا , ( ولتعلمن نبأه , بعد حين ) . وإن من عجيب أمر هذا الكاتب وتناقضه , أنه في الوقت الذي ذهب فيه إلى تضعيف هذا الحديث , ذهب إلى تصحيح حديث " طهور الإناء الذي يلغ فيه الكلب أن يغسل سبع مرات : إحداهن بالتراب " فقال : " حديث صحيح متفق عليه " فإنه إذا كانت صحته جاءت من اتفاق العلماء أو الشيخين على صحته , فالحديث الأول أيضاً صحيح عند العلماء بدون خلاف بينهم , فكيف جاز له تضعيف هذا وتصحيح ذاك ?‎ ثم تأويله تأويلاً باطلاً يؤدي إلى أن الحديث غير صحيح عنده في معناه , لأنه ذكر أن المقصود من العدد مجرد الكثرة , وأن المقصود من التراب هو استعمال مادة مع الماء من شأنها إزالة ذلك الأثر ! وهذا تأويل باطل , بين البطلان وإن كان عزاه للشيخ محمود شلتوت عفا الله عنه . فلا أدري أي خطأيه أعظم , أهو تضعيفه للحديث الأول وهو صحيح , أم تأويله للحديث الآخر وهو تأويل باطل ! . وبهذه المناسبة , فإني أنصح القراء الكرام بأن لا يثقوا بكل ما يكتب اليوم في بعض المجلات السائرة , أو الكتب الذائعة , من البحوث الإسلامية , وخصوصاً ما كان منها في علم الحديث , إلا إذا كانت بقلم من يوثق بدينه أولاً , ثم بعلمه واختصاصه فيه ثانياً , فقد غلب الغرور على كثير من كتاب العصر الحاضر , وخصوصاً من يحمل منهم لقب " الدكتور " ! . فإنهم يكتبون فيما ليس من اختصاصهم , وما لا علم لهم به , وإني لأعرف واحداً من هؤلاء , أخرج حديثاً إلى الناس كتاباً جله في الحديث والسيرة , وزعم فيه أنه اعتمد فيه على ما صح من الأحاديث والأخبار في كتب السنة والسيرة ! ثم هو أورد فيه من الروايات والأحاديث ما تفرد به الضعفاء والمتروكون والمتهمون بالكذب من الرواة كالواقدي وغيره , بل أورد فيه حديث : " نحن نحكم بالظاهر , والله يتولى السرائر " , وجزم بنسبته إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , مع أنه مما لا أصل له عنه بهذا اللفظ , كما نبه عليه حفاظ الحديث كالسخاوي وغيره , فاحذروا أيها القراء أمثال هؤلاء . و الله المستعن .



الحديث رقم 40

" إذا كان جنح الليل , فكفوا صبيانكم , فإن الشياطين تنتشر حينئذ , فإذا ذهبت ساعة من العشاء فخلوهم " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 65 :
أخرجه البخاري ( 2 / 322 , 4 / 36 - 37 ) , ومسلم ( 6 / 106 ) , وأبو داود ( 3733 ) من طريق عطاء بن أبي رباح عن " جابر بن عبد الله " مرفوعاً . ورواه أحمد ( 3 / 388 ) بنحوه وزاد : " فإن للجن انتشاراً وخطفة " وسنده صحيح . ( جنح الليل ) أي : إذا أقبل ظلامه , قال الطيبي : " جنح الليل " : طائفة منه , وأراد به هنا الطائفة الأولى منه , عند امتداد فحمة العشاء .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي[/frame]

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="14 80"]
سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 41

" يعجب ربكم من راعي غنم في رأس شظية بجبل يؤذن بالصلاة ويصلي فيقول الله عز وجل : انظروا إلى عبدي هذا يؤذن ويقيم الصلاة يخاف مني , فقد غفرت لعبدي وأدخلته الجنة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 65 :
رواه أبو داود في " صلاة السفر " رقم ( 1203 ) , والنسائي في " الأذان " ( 1 / 108 ) وابن حبان ( 260 ) من طريق ابن وهب عن عمرو بن الحارث أن أبا عشانة حدثه عن "‏عقبة بن عامر " قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد مصري صحيح , رجاله كلهم ثقات , وأبو عشانة اسمه حي بن يؤمن وهو ثقة . 
( الشظية ) : قطعة من رأس الجبل مرتفعة . 
وفي الحديث من الفقه استحباب الأذان لمن يصلي وحده , وبذلك ترجم له النسائي , وقد جاء الأمر به وبالإقامة أيضاً في بعض طرق حديث المسيء صلاته , فلا ينبغي التساهل بهما .


الحديث رقم 42

" من أذن اثنتي عشرة سنة وجبت له الجنة وكتب له بتأذينه في كل مرة ستون حسنة وبإقامته ثلاثون حسنة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 66 :
رواه ابن ماجه ( رقم 728 ) , والحاكم ( 1 / 205 ) , وعنه البيهقي ( 1 / 433 ) وابن عدي ( 220 / 1 ) , والبغوي في " شرح السنة " ( 1 / 58 / 1 - 2 ) والضياء في " المنتقى من مسموعاته بمرو " ( 32 / 1 ) , كلهم عن عبد الله بن صالح حدثنا يحيى بن أيوب عن ابن جريج عن نافع عن " ابن عمر " مرفوعاً . 
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح على شرط البخاري " ووافقه الذهبي ! 
وقال المنذري ( 1 / 111 ) : " وهو كما قال , فإن عبد الله بن صالح كاتب الليث , وإن كان فيه كلام فقد روى عنه البخاري في ( الصحيح ) . وهذا من المنذري أولى من موافقة الذهبي المطلقة على تصحيح الحديث لاسيما وهو قد أورده في ترجمة عبد الله بن صالح هذا في جملة ما أنكر عليه من الأحاديث . 
وقال ابن عدي عقب الحديث : " لا أعلم من روى بهذا الإسناد عن ابن وهب ( كذا ولعله ابن أيوب ) غير أن أبي صالح , وهو عندي مستقيم الحديث , إلا أنه يقع في حديثه في أسانيده ومتونه غلط , ولا يتعمد الكذب " . 
وقال البغوي : " عبد الله بن صالح كاتب الليث صدوق , غير أنه وقع في حديثه مناكير " . 
ولذلك قال البوصيري في " الزوائد " ( ق 48 / 2 ) : " إسناده ضعيف لضعف عبد الله بن صالح " . 
وللحديث علة أخرى وهي : عنعنة ابن جريج .
وقد قال البيهقي عقبه : " وقد رواه يحيى بن المتوكل , عن ابن جريج عمن حدثه , عن نافع . قال البخاري : وهذا أشبه " . قلت : فتبين أن هذا الإسناد لا تقوم به حجة , لكن ذكر له الحاكم شاهداً من طريق ابن وهب , أخبرني ابن لهيعة , عن عبد الله بن أبي جعفر , عن نافع به . وهذا سند صحيح , رجاله كلهم ثقات , وابن لهيعة وإن كان فيه كلام من قبل حفظه فذلك خاص بما إذا كان من غير رواية العبادلة عنه , وابن وهب أحدهم .
قال عبد الغني بن سعيد الأزدي والساجي وغيرهما : " إذا روى العبادلة عن ابن لهيعة فهو صحيح : ابن المبارك وابن وهب والمقريء " . 
وبذلك يصير الحديث صحيحاً . والحمد لله على توفيقه . وفي هذا الحديث فضل ظاهر للمؤذن المثابر على أذانه هذه المدة المذكورة فيه ولا يخفى أن ذلك مشروط بمن أذن خالصاً لوجه الله تعالى , لا يبتغي من ورائه رزقاً , ولا رياء , ولا سمعة , للأدلة الكثيرة الثابتة في الكتاب والسنة , التي تفيد أن الله تعالى لا يقبل من الأعمال إلا ما خلص له . ( راجع كتاب الرياء في أول " الترغيب والترهيب " للمنذري ) . 
وقد ثبت أن رجلاً جاء إلى ابن عمر فقال : إني أحبك في الله , قال : فاشهد علي أني أبغضك في الله ! قال : ولم ? قال : لأنك تلحن في أذانك , وتأخذ عليه أجراً ! 
وإن مما يؤسف له حقاً أن هذه العبادة العظيمة , والشعيرة الإسلامية , قد انصرف أكثر علماء المسلمين عنها في بلادنا , فلا تكاد ترى أحداً منهم يؤذن في مسجد ما إلا ما شاء الله , بل ربما خجلوا من القيام بها , بينما تراهم يتهافتون على الإمامة , بل ويتخاصمون ! فإلى الله المشتكى من غربة هذا الزمان .


الحديث رقم 43

" يا عائشة لولا أن قومك حديثو عهد بشرك وليس عندي من النفقة ما يقوي على بنائه لأنفقت كنز الكعبة في سبيل الله ولهدمت الكعبة فألزقتها بالأرض ثم لبنيتها على أساس إبراهيم وجعلت لها بابين باباً شرقياً يدخل الناس منه وباباً غربياً يخرجون منه وألزقتها بالأرض وزدت فيها ستة أذرع من الحجر . 
( وفي رواية : ولأدخلت فيها الحجر ) فإن قريشاً اقتصرتها حيث بنت الكعبة , فإن بدا لقومك من بعدي أن يبنوه فهلمي لأريك ما تركوه منه , فأراها قريباً من سبعة أذرع " .
وفي رواية عنها قالت :
" سألت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الجدر ( أي الحجر ) , أمن البيت هو ? قال : نعم , قلت : فلم لم يدخلوه في البيت ? قال : إن قومك قصرت بهم النفقة , قلت : فما شأن بابه مرتفعاً ? قال : فعل ذلك قومك ليدخلوا من شاءوا ويمنعوا من شاءوا , ( وفي رواية : تعززا أن لا يدخلها إلا من أرادوا , فكان الرجل إذا أراد أن يدخلها يدعونه يرتقي حتى إذا كاد أن يدخل دفعوه فسقط ) ولولا أن قومك حديث عهدهم في الجاهلية , فأخاف أن تنكر قلوبهم , لنظرت أن أدخل الجدر في البيت وأن ألزق بابه بالأرض . فلما ملك ابن الزبير هدمها وجعل لها بابين . ( وفي رواية فذلك الذي حمل ابن الزبير على هدمه , قال يزيد بن رومان : وقد شهدت ابن الزبير حين هدمه وبناه وأدخل فيه الحجر , وقد رأيت أساس إبراهيم عليه السلام حجارة متلاحمة كأسنمة الإبل متلاحكة ) " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 69 :
( عن " عائشة " ) : رواه البخاري ( 1 / 44 , 491 , 3 / 197 , 4 / 412 ) , ومسلم ( 4 / 99 - 100 ) ، وأبو نعيم في " المستخرج " ( ق 174 / 2 ) , والنسائي ( 2 / 34 - 35 ) , والترمذي ( 1 / 166 ) وصححه , والدارمي ( 1 / 53 - 54 ) وابن ماجه ( 2955 ) ، ومالك ( 1 / 363 ) , والأزرقي في " أخبار مكة " ( ص 114 - 115 , 218 - 219 ) ، وأحمد ( 6 / 57 , 67 , 92 , 102 , 113 , 136 , 176 , 179 , 239 , 247 , 253 , 262 ) من طرق عنها . 
من فقه الحديث :
يدل هذا الحديث على أمرين : 
الأول : أن القيام بالإصلاح إذا ترتب عليه مفسدة أكبر منه وجب تأجيله , ومنه أخذ الفقهاء قاعدتهم المشهورة " دفع المفسدة , قبل جلب المصلحة " . 
الثاني : أن الكعبة المشرفة بحاجة الآن إلى الإصلاحات التي تضمنها الحديث لزوال السبب الذي من أجله ترك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك , وهو أن تنفر قلوب من كان حديث عهد بشرك في عهده صلى الله عليه وسلم , وقد نقل ابن بطال عن بعض العلماء " أن النفرة التي خشيها صلى الله عليه وسلم , أن ينسبوه إلى الانفراد بالفخر دونهم " . 
ويمكن حصر تلك الإصلاحات فيما يلي : 
1 - توسيع الكعبة وبناؤها على أساس إبراهيم عليه عليه الصلاة والسلام , وذلك بضم نحو ستة أذرع من الحجر . 
2 - تسوية أرضها بأرض الحرم . 
3 - فتح باب آخر لها من الجهة الغربية . 
4 - جعل البابين منخفضين مع الأرض لتنظيم وتيسير الدخول إليها والخروج منها لكل من شاء . 
ولقد كان عبد الله بن الزبير رضي الله عنهما قد قام بتحقيق هذا الإصلاح بكامله إبان حكمه في مكة , ولكن السياسة الجائرة أعادت الكعبة بعده إلى وضعها السابق ! وهاك تفصيل ذلك كما رواه مسلم , وأبو نعيم , بسندهما الصحيح عن عطاء قال : " لما احترق البيت زمن يزيد بن معاوية حين غزاها أهل الشام , فكان من أمره ما كان , تركه ابن الزبير حتى قدم الناس الموسم , يريد أن يجرئهم أو يحربهم على أهل الشام , فلما صدر الناس قال : يا أيها الناس , أشيروا على في الكعبة أنقضها ثم أبني بناءها , أو أصلح ما وهي منها ? قال ابن عباس : فإني قد فرق لي رأي فيها : أرى أن تصلح ما وهي منها , وتدع بيتاً أسلم الناس عليه , وأحجاراً أسلم الناس عليها , وبعث عليها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , فقال ابن الزبير : لو كان أحدكم احترق بيته ما رضي حتى يجده , فكيف بيت ربكم ?! إني مستخير ربي ثلاثاً ثم عازم على أمري , فلما مضى الثلاث أجمع رأيه على أن ينقضها , فتحاماه الناس , أن ينزل بأول الناس يصعد فيه أمر من السماء ! حتى صعده رجل فألقى منه حجارة , فلما لم يره الناس أصابه شيء , تتابعوا فنقضوه حتى بلغوا به الأرض , فجعل ابن الزبير أعمدة فستر عليها الستور حتى ارتفع بناؤه .
وقال ابن الزبير : إني سمعت عائشة تقول : إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( فذكر الحديث بالزيادة الأولى ثم قال ) : فأنا اليوم أجد ما أنفق ولست أخاف الناس , فزاد فيه خمس أذرع من الحجر حتى أبدى أسا نظر الناس إليه , فبنى عليه البناء وكان طول الكعبة ثماني عشرة ذراعاً , فلما زاد فيه استقصره فزاد في طوله عشر أذرع , وجعل له بابين أحدهما يدخل منه , والآخر يخرج منه , فلما قتل ابن الزبير كتب الحجاج إلى عبد الملك بن مروان يخبره بذلك , ويخبره أن ابن الزبير قد وضع البناء على أس نظر إليه العدول من أهل مكة , فكتب إليه عبد الملك : إنا لسنا من تلطيخ ابن الزبير في شيء , أما ما زاد في طوله فأقره وأما ما زاد فيه من الحجر فرده إلى بنائه , وسد الباب الذي فتحه , فنقضه , وأعاده إلى بنائه " . 
ذلك ما فعله الحجاج الظالم بأمر عبد الملك الخاطئ , وما أظن أنه يبرر له خطأه ندمه فيما بعد .
فقد روى مسلم وأبو نعيم أيضاً عن عبد الله بن عبيد قال : " وفد الحارث بن عبد الله على عبد الملك بن مروان في خلافته , فقال عبد الملك : ما أظن أبا حبيب ( يعني : ابن الزبير ) سمع من عائشة ما كان يزعم أنه سمعه منها ، قال الحارث : بلى أنا سمعته منها , قال : سمعتها تقول ماذا ? قال : قالت : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( قلت : فذكر الحديث ) قال عبد الملك للحارث : أنت سمعتها تقول هذا ? قال : نعم , قال : فنكث ساعة بعصاه ثم قال : وددت أني تركته وما تحمل " . 
وفي رواية لهما عن أبي قزعة : " أن عبد الملك بن مروان بينما هو يطوف بالبيت إذ قال : قاتل الله ابن الزبير حيث يكذب على أم المؤمنين يقول : سمعتها تقول : ( فذكر الحديث ) . فقال الحارث بن عبد الله بن ربيعة : لا تقل هذا يا أمير المؤمنين , فأنا سمعت أم المؤمنين تحدث هذا , قال : لو كنت سمعته قبل أن أهدمه لتركته على ما بنى ابن الزبير " . 
أقول : كان عليه أن يتثبت قبل الهدم فيسأل عن ذلك أهل العلم , إن كان يجوز له الطعن في عبد الله بن الزبير , واتهامه بالكذب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
وقد تبين لعبد الملك صدقه رضي الله عنه بمتابعة الحارث إياه , كما تابعه جماعة كثيرة عن عائشة رضي الله عنها , وقد جمعت رواياتهم بعضها إلى بعض في هذا الحديث , فالحديث مستفيض عن عائشة , ولذلك فإني أخشى أن يكون عبد الملك على علم سابق بالحديث قبل أن يهدم البيت , ولكنه تظاهر بأنه لم يسمع به إلا من طريق ابن الزبير , فلما جابهه الحارث بن عبد الله بأنه سمعه من عائشة أيضاً أظهر الندم على ما فعل , ولات حين مندم . هذا , وقد بلغنا أن هناك فكرة أو مشروعاً لتوسيع المطاف حول الكعبة و نقل مقام إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام إلى مكان آخر , فأقترح بهذه المناسبة على المسؤولين أن يبادروا إلى توسيع الكعبة قبل كل شيء وإعادة بنائها على أساس إبراهيم عليه السلام تحقيقاً للرغبة النبوية الكريمة المتجلية في هذا الحديث , وإنقاذاً للناس من مشاكل الزحام على باب الكعبة الذي يشاهد في كل عام , ومن سيطرة الحارس على الباب الذي يمنع من الدخول من شاء ويسمح لمن شاء , من أجل دريهمات معدودات !


الحديث رقم 44

" خياركم من أطعم الطعام " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 73 :
رواه لوين في " أحاديثه " ( 25 / 2 ) : حدثنا عبيد الله بن عمر عن عبد الله بن محمد بن عقيل عن " حمزة بن صهيب عن أبيه " قال : قال عمر لصهيب : أي رجل أنت , لولا خصال ثلاث فيك ! قال : وما هن ? قال : اكتنيت وليس لك ولد , وانتميت إلى العرب وأنت من الروم , وفيك سرف في الطعام . قال : أما قولك : اكتنيت ولم يولد لك , فإن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كناني أبا يحيى , وأما قولك : انتميت إلى العرب ولست منهم , وأنت رجل من الروم . فإني رجل من النمر بن قاسط فسبتني الروم من الموصل بعد إذ أنا غلام عرفت نسبي , وأما قولك : فيك سرف في الطعام , فإني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : فذكره . 
وهكذا أخرجه ابن عساكر ( 8 / 194 - 195 ) والضياء المقدسي في " الأحاديث المختارة " ( 16 / 1 ) والحافظ ابن حجر في " الأحاديث العاليات " ( رقم 25 ) وقال : " حديث حسن رواه ابن ماجه وأبو يعلى والطبراني " . قلت : وله شواهد من حديث جابر وغيره , عند ابن عساكر , يرتقي بها الحديث إلى درجة الصحة . أما ابن ماجه فروى ( 3737 ) قصة الكنية فقط . 
وقال البوصيري في " الزوائد " : " إسناده حسن " . 
ورواه أحمد ( 6 / 16 ) بتمامه وزاد : " ورد السلام " . وإسناده حسن , وهو وإن كان فيه زهير وهو ابن محمد التميمي الخراساني فإنه من رواية غير الشاميين عنه وهي مستقيمة . 
ثم رواه أحمد ( 6 / 333 ) من طريق زيد بن أسلم أن عمر بن الخطاب قال لصهيب : فذكره نحوه . ورجاله ثقات لكنه منقطع بين زيد وعمر . 
وله شاهد عند لوين من حديث أبي هريرة مرفوعاً . ورجاله ثقات غير أبي عبيد مولى عبد الرحمن الراوي له عن أبي هريرة فلم أجد له ترجمة . 
من فوائد الحديث 
وفي هذا الحديث فوائد : 
الأولى : مشروعية الاكتناء , لمن لم يكن له ولد , بل قد صح في البخاري وغيره أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كنى طفلة صغيرة حينما كساها ثوباً جميلاً فقال لها : هذا سنا يا أم خالد , هذا سنا يا أم خالد " . وقد هجر المسلمون لاسيما الأعاجم منهم هذه السنة العربية الإسلامية , فقلما تجد من يكتني منهم ولو كان له طائفة من الأولاد , فكيف من لا ولد له ? وأقاموا مقام هذه السنة ألقابا مبتدعة , مثل : الأفندي , والبيك , والباشا , ثم السيد , أو الأستاذ , ونحو ذلك مما يدخل بعضه أو كله في باب التزكية المنهي عنها في أحاديث كثيرة . فليتنبه لهذا . 
الثانية : فضل إطعام الطعام , وهو من العادات الجميلة التي امتاز بها العرب على غيرهم من الأمم , ثم جاء الإسلام وأكد ذلك أيما توكيد كما في هذا الحديث الشريف , بينما لا تعرف ذلك أوربا , ولا تستذوقه , اللهم إلا من دان بالإسلام منها كالألبان ونحوهم , وإن مما يؤسف له أن قومنا بدؤوا يتأثرون بأوربا في طريقة حياتها , ما وافق الإسلام منها وما خالف , فأخذوا لا يهتمون بالضيافة ولا يلقون لها بالاً , اللهم إلا ما كان منها في المناسبات الرسمية , ولسنا نريد هذا بل إذا جاءنا أي صديق مسلم وجب علينا أن نفتح له دورنا , وأن نعرض عليه ضيافتنا , فذلك حق له علينا ثلاثة أيام , كما جاء في الأحاديث الصحيحة , وإن من العجائب التي يسمعها المسلم في هذا العصر الاعتزاز بالعربية , ممن لا يقدرها قدرها الصحيح , إذ لا نجد في كثير من دعاتها اللفظيين من تتمثل فيه الأخلاق العربية , كالكرم , والغيرة , والعزة , وغيرها من الأخلاق الكريمة التي هي من مقومات الأمم , ورحم الله من قال : وإنما الأمم الأخلاق ما بقيت فإن هم ذهبت أخلاقهم ذهبوا وأحسن منه قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إنما بعثت لأتمم مكارم ( وفي رواية صالح ) الأخلاق " .


الحديث رقم 45

" إنما بعثت لأتمم مكارم ( وفي رواية صالح ) الأخلاق " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 75 :
رواه البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " رقم ( 273 ) , وابن سعد في " الطبقات " ( 1 / 192 ) , والحاكم ( 2 / 613 ) , وأحمد ( 2 / 318 ) , وابن عساكر في " تاريخ دمشق " ( 6 / 267 / 1 ) من طريق ابن عجلان عن القعقاع بن حكيم عن أبي صالح عن " أبي هريرة " مرفوعاً . وهذا إسناد حسن , وقال الحاكم : " صحيح على شرط مسلم " , ووافقه الذهبي ! وابن عجلان , إنما أخرج له مسلم مقروناً بغيره . 
وله شاهد , أخرجه ابن وهب في " الجامع " ( ص 75 ) : أخبرني هشام بن سعد عن زيد بن أسلم مرفوعاً به . وهذا مرسل حسن الإسناد , فالحديث صحيح . وقد رواه مالك في " الموطأ " ( 2 / 904 / 8 ) بلاغا . وقال ابن عبد البر : " هو حديث صحيح متصل من وجوه صحاح عن أبي هريرة وغيره " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي[/frame]

----------


## بنت شهريار

بسم الله ماشاء الله عليكى يا ميويا
ان شاء الله كل من قرأة واستفاد لكى عنه جزاء خير من عند الله
بجد مجهود رائع منك انتى ووائل
تسلم ايديكم
بارك الله فيكم حبيبتى
كل سنة وانتم طيبين 
ورمضان كريم

----------


## مي مؤمن

> بسم الله ماشاء الله عليكى يا ميويا
> ان شاء الله كل من قرأة واستفاد لكى عنه جزاء خير من عند الله
> بجد مجهود رائع منك انتى ووائل
> تسلم ايديكم
> بارك الله فيكم حبيبتى
> كل سنة وانتم طيبين 
> ورمضان كريم


أختي الغاليه بيرو
الف شكر على مرورك الكريم ويارب الجميع يستفيد منها 
وكل عام وانتي بالف خير
تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="14 80"]
سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة 
للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 46

" هؤلاء لهذه وهؤلاء لهذه " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 76 : 
رواه المخلص في " الفوائد المنتقاة " ( ج 1 / 34 / 2 ) , والطبراني في " المعجم الصغير " ( ص 73 ) من حديث " ابن عمر " مرفوعاً بزيادة : " فتفرق الناس , وهم لا يختلفون في القدر " . وإسناده صحيح .


الحديث رقم 47

" إن الله عز وجل قبض قبضة فقال : في الجنة برحمتي , وقبض قبضة فقال : في النار ولا أبالي " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 76 :
رواه أبو يعلى في " مسنده " ( 171 / 2 ) والعقيلي في " الضعفاء " ( ص 93 ) وابن عدي في " الكامل " ( 66 / 2 ) , والدولابي في " الأسماء والكنى " ( 2 / 48 ) من حديث الحكم بن سنان , عن ثابت , عن " أنس " مرفوعاً . 
وقال ابن عدي : " الحكم بن سنان بعض ما يرويه مما لا يتابع عليه " . ونحوه قال العقيلي . قلت : قد توبع عليه فالحديث صحيح , وقد أشار إلي ذلك العقيلي بقوله : " وقد روي في القبضتين أحاديث بأسانيد صالحة " . قلت : وها نحن موردوها إن شاء الله تعالى .


لحديث رقم 48

" إن الله عز وجل خلق آدم , ثم أخذ الخلق من ظهره وقال : هؤلاء إلى الجنة ولا أبالي وهؤلاء إلى النار ولا أبالي , فقال قائل : يا رسول الله فعلى ماذا نعمل ? قال : على مواقع القدر " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 77 :
رواه أحمد ( 4 / 186 ) وابن سعد في " الطبقات " ( 1 / 30 , 7 / 417 ) , وابن حبان في " صحيحه " ( 1806 ) , والحاكم ( 1 / 31 ) والحافظ عبد الغني المقدسي في ( الثالث والتسعين من " تخريجه " 41 / 2 ) من طريق أحمد عن " عبد الرحمن بن قتادة السلمي " , وكان من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مرفوعاً . وقال الحاكم : " صحيح " . ووافقه الذهبي , وهو كما قالا .

الحديث رقم 49

" خلق الله آدم حين خلقه فضرب كتفه اليمنى , فأخرج ذرية بيضاء كأنهم الذر , وضرب كتفه اليسرى , فأخرج ذرية سوداء كأنهم الحمم , فقال للذي في يمينه : إلى الجنة ولا أبالي وقال للذي في كتفه اليسرى : إلى النار ولا أبالي " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 77 :
رواه أحمد وابنه في زوائد " المسند " ( 6 / 441 ) وابن عساكر في " تاريخ دمشق " ( ج 15 / 136 / 1 ) . 
قلت : وإسناده صحيح .

الحديث رقم 50

" إن الله تبارك وتعالى قبض قبضة بيمينه فقال : هذه لهذه ولا أبالي وقبض قبضة أخرى , يعني : بيده الأخرى , فقال : هذه لهذه ولا أبالي " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 78 :
رواه أحمد ( 55 / 68 ) عن " أبي نضرة " قال : " مرض رجل من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , فدخل عليه أصحابه يعودونه , فبكى , فقيل له : ما يبكيك يا عبد الله ! ألم يقل لك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : خذ من شاربك ثم أقره حتى تلقاني ? قال : بلى , ولكني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ( فذكره , وقال في آخره : ) فلا أدري في أي القبضتين أنا " . وإسناده صحيح . 
وفي الباب عن أبي موسى وأبي سعيد وغيرهما فليراجعها من شاء في " مجمع الزوائد " ( 6 / 186 - 187 ) . 
وحديث أبي موسى في " حديث لوين " ( 26 / 1 ) وفيه روح بن المسيب وهو صويلح كما قال ابن معين . 
واعلم أن الباعث على تخريج هذا الحديث و ذكر طرقه أمران : 
الأول : أن أحد أهل العلم وهو الشيخ محمد طاهر الفتني الهندي أورده في كتابه " تذكرة الموضوعات " ( ص 12 ) وقال فيه : " مضطرب الإسناد " ! ولا أدري ما وجه ذلك فالحديث صحيح من طرق كما رأيت , ولا اضطراب فيه , إلا أن يكون اشتبه عليه بحديث آخر مضطرب أو عنى طريقاً أخرى من طرقه , ثم لم يتتبع هذه الطرق الصحيحة له . والله أعلم . 
والثاني : أن كثيرا من الناس يتوهمون أن هذه الأحاديث - ونحوها أحاديث كثيرة - تفيد أن الإنسان مجبور على أعماله الاختيارية , ما دام أنه حكم عليه منذ القديم وقبل أن يخلق بالجنة أو النار , وقد يتوهم آخرون أن الأمر فوضى أو حظ فمن وقع في القبضة اليمنى كان من أهل السعادة , ومن كان من القبضة الأخرى كان من أهل الشقاوة , فيجب أن يعلم هؤلاء جميعاً أن الله ( ليس كمثله شيء ) لا في ذاته ولا في صفاته , فإذا قبض قبضة فهي بعلمه وعدله وحكمته , فهو تعالى قبض باليمنى على من علم أنه سيطيعه حين يؤمر بطاعته , وقبض بالأخرى على من سبق في علمه تعالى أنه سيعصيه حين يؤمر بطاعته , ويستحيل على عدل الله تعالى أن يقبض باليمنى على من هو مستحق أن يكون من أهل القبضة الأخرى , والعكس بالعكس , كيف والله عز وجل يقول : ( أفنجعل المسلمين . كالمجرمين . ما لكم كيف تحكمون ) . ثم إن كلا من القبضتين ليس فيها إجبار لأصحابهما أن يكونوا من أهل الجنة أو من أهل النار , بل هو حكم من الله تبارك وتعالى عليهم بما سيصدر منهم من إيمان يستلزم الجنة , أو كفر يقتضي النار والعياذ بالله تعالى منها , وكل من الإيمان أو الكفر أمران اختياريان , لا يكره الله تبارك وتعالى أحداً من خلقه على واحد منهما ( فمن شاء فليؤمن , ومن شاء فليكفر ) , وهذا مشاهد معلوم بالضرورة , ولولا ذلك لكان الثواب والعقاب عبثاً , والله منزه عن ذلك . 
ومن المؤسف حقاً أن نسمع من كثير من الناس حتى من بعض المشايخ التصريح بأن الإنسان مجبور لا إرادة له ! وبذلك يلزمون أنفسهم القول بأن الله يجوز له أن يظلم الناس ! مع تصريحه تعالى بأنه لا يظلمهم مثقال ذرة , وإعلانه بأنه قادر على الظلم ولكنه نزه نفسه عنه كما في الحديث القدسي المشهور : " يا عبادي إني حرمت الظلم على نفسي ... " وإذا جوبهوا بهذه الحقيقة , بادروا إلى الاحتجاج بقوله تعالى : ( لا يسأل عما يفعل ) , مصرين بذلك على أن الله تعالى قد يظلم ولكنه لا يسأل عن ذلك ! تعالى الله عما يقول الظالمون علوا كبيراً , وفاتهم أن الآية حجة عليهم لأن المراد بها - كما حققه العلامة ابن القيم وغيره - أن الله تعالى لحكمته وعدله في حكمه ليس لأحد أن يسأله عما يفعل , لأن كل أحكامه تعالى عدل واضح فلا داعي للسؤال . 
وللشيخ يوسف الدجوي رسالة مفيدة في تفسير هذه الآية لعله أخذ مادتها من ابن القيم فلتراجع . 
هذه كلمة سريعة حول الأحاديث المتقدمة حاولنا فيها إزالة شبهة بعض الناس حولها فإن وفقت لذلك فبها ونعمت , وإلا فإني أحيل القارىء إلي المطولات في هذا البحث الخطير , مثل كتاب ابن القيم السابق , وكتب شيخه ابن تيمية الشاملة لمواضيع هامة هذه أحدها .

إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي[/frame]

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="14 80"]
سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة 

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 51
" أيما أهل بيت من العرب والعجم أراد الله بهم خيراً أدخل عليهم الإسلام , ثم تقع الفتن كأنها الظلل " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 80 :
رواه أحمد ( 3 / 477 ) , والحاكم ( 1 / 34 ) , والبيهقي أيضاً في " الأسماء " ( ص 117 ) , وابن الأعرابي في " حديث سعدان بن نصر " ( 1 / 4 / 1 ) .
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح وليس له علة " . وأقره الذهبي وهو كما قالا . 
وروى الحاكم ( 1 / 61 - 62 ) من طريق ابن شهاب قال : " خرج عمر بن الخطاب إلى الشام ومعنا أبو عبيدة بن الجراح , فأتوا على مخاضة وعمر على ناقة , فنزل عنها وخلع خفيه فوضعهما على عاتقه , وأخذ بزمام ناقته فخاض بها المخاضة , فقال أبو عبيدة : يا أمير المؤمنين , أأنت تفعل هذا ?! تخلع خفيك وتضعهما على عاتقك , وتأخذ بزمام ناقتك و تخوض بها المخاضة ?!‎ ما يسرني أن أهل البلد استشرفوك ! فقال عمر : أوه لو يقل ذا غيرك أبا عبيدة جعلته نكالاً لأمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ! إنا كنا أذل قوم فأعزنا الله بالإسلام , فمهما نطلب العز بغير ما أعزنا الله به أذلنا الله " . 
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح على شرط الشيخين " . ووافقه الذهبي , وهو كما قالا . 
وفي رواية له : " يا أمير المؤمنين , تلقاك الجنود وبطارقة الشام وأنت على حالك هذه ? فقال عمر : إنا قوم أعزنا الله بالإسلام , فلن نبتغي العز بغيره " . 
( الظلل ) : هي كل ما أظلك , واحدتها ظلة , أراد كأنها الجبال والسحب .


الحديث رقم 52

" إن الله عز وجل لا يقبل من العمل إلا ما كان له خالصاً وابتغي به وجهه " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 81 :
وسببه كما رواه " أبو أمامة " رضي الله عنه قال : " جاء رجل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : أرأيت رجلاً غزا يلتمس الأجر والذكر ماله ? فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا شيء له , فأعادها ثلاث مرات , يقول له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا شيء له . ثم قال .... " فذكره .
رواه النسائي في " الجهاد " ( 2 / 59 ) وإسناده حسن كما قال الحافظ العراقي في " تخريج الإحياء " ( 4 / 328 ) . والأحاديث بمعناه كثيرة تجدها في أول كتاب " الترغيب " للحافظ المنذري . 
فهذا الحديث وغيره يدل على أن المؤمن لا يقبل منه عمله الصالح إذا لم يقصد به وجه الله عز وجل , وفي ذلك يقول تعالى : ( فمن كان يرجو لقاء ربه فليعمل عملاً صالحاً , ولا يشرك بعبادة ربه أحداً ) . فإذا كان هذا شأن المؤمن فماذا يكون حال الكافر بربه إذا لم يخلص له في عمله ? الجواب في قول الله تبارك وتعالى : ( وقدمنا إلى ما عملوا من عمل فجعلناه هباءً منثوراً ) . 
وعلى افتراض أن بعض الكفار يقصدون بعملهم الصالح وجه الله على كفرهم , فإن الله تعالى لا يضيع ذلك عليهم , بل يجازيهم عليها في الدنيا , وبذلك جاء النص الصحيح الصريح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو : " إن الله لا يظلم مؤمناً حسنته , يعطى بها ( وفي رواية : يثاب عليها الرزق في الدنيا ) ويجزى بها في الآخرة , وأما الكافر فيطعم بحسنات ما عمل بها لله في الدنيا , حتى إذا أفضى إلى الآخرة لم يكن له حسنة يجزى بها " .

الحديث رقم 53

" إن الله لا يظلم مؤمناً حسنته يعطى بها ( وفي رواية : يثاب عليها الرزق في الدينا ) ويجزى بها في الآخرة وأما الكافر فيطعم بحسنات ما عمل بها لله في الدنيا حتى إذا أفضى إلى الآخرة لم يكن له حسنة يجزى بها " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 82 :
أخرجه مسلم ( 8 / 135 ) , وأحمد ( 3 / 125 ) , ولتمام في " الفوائد " ( 879 ) الشطر الأول . 
تلك هي القاعدة في هذه المسألة : أن الكافر يجازى على عمله الصالح شرعاً في الدنيا , فلا تنفعه حسناته في الآخرة , ولا يخفف عنه العذاب بسببها فضلاً عن أن ينجو منه . 
وقد يظن بعض الناس أن في السنة ما ينافي القاعدة المذكورة من مثل الحديث الآتى : عن أبي سعيد الخدري أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذكر عنده عمه أبو طالب , فقال : " لعله تنفعه شفاعتي يوم القيامة فيجعل في ضحضاح من نار , يبلغ كعبيه , يغلي منه دماغه " .


الحديث رقم 54
عن أبي سعيد الخدري أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذكر عنده عمه أبو طالب , فقال :
" لعله تنفعه شفاعتي يوم القيامة فيجعل في ضحضاح من نار يبلغ كعبيه يغلي منه دماغه " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 83 :
رواه مسلم ( 1 / 135 ) , وأحمد ( 3 / 50 - 55 ) , وابن عساكر ( 19 / 51 / 1 ) وأبو يعلى في " مسنده " ( ق 86 / 2 ) . 
وجوابنا على ذلك من وجهين أيضاً : 
الأول : أننا لا نجد في الحديث ما يعارض القاعدة المشار إليها , إذ ليس فيه أن عمل أبي طالب هو السبب في تخفيف العذاب عنه , بل السبب شفاعته صلى الله عليه وسلم , فهي التي تنفعه . ويؤيد هذا , الحديث التالي :
عن العباس بن عبد المطلب أنه قال : يا رسول الله , هل نفعت أبا طالب بشيء , فإنه كان يحوطك ويغضب لك ? قال : " نعم , هو في ضحضاح من نار , ولولا أنا ( أي شفاعته ) لكان في الدرك الأسفل من النار " .

الحديث رقم 55

عن العباس بن عبد المطلب أنه قال : يا رسول الله , هل نفعت أبا طالب بشيء فإنه كان يحوطك ويغضب لك ? قال :
" نعم هو في ضحضاح من نار ولولا أنا ( أي شفاعته ) لكان في الدرك الأسفل من النار " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 83 : 
رواه مسلم ( 1 / 134 - 135 ) , وأحمد ( 1 / 206 , 207 , 210 ) . وأبو يعلى( 213 / 2 و 313 / 2 ) , وابن عساكر ( 19 / 51 / 1 ) واستقصى طرقه وألفاظه . 
فهذا الحديث نص في أن السبب في التخفيف إنما هو النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام , أي شفاعته - كما في الحديث قبله - وليس هو عمل أبي طالب , فلا تعارض حينئذ بين الحديث وبين القاعدة السابقة , ويعود أمر الحديث أخيراً إلى أنه خصوصية للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم , وكرامة أكرمه الله تبارك وتعالى بها حيث قبل شفاعته في عمه وقد مات على الشرك , مع أن القاعدة في المشركين أنهم كما قال عز وجل : ( فما تنفعهم شفاعة الشافعين ) , ولكن الله تبارك وتعالى يخص بتفضله من شاء , ومن أحق بذلك من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سيد الأنبياء ? عليهم جميعاً صلوات الله . 
والجواب الثاني : أننا لو سلمنا جدلاً أن سبب تخفيف العذاب عن أبي طالب هو انتصاره للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع كفره به , فذلك مستثنى من القاعدة ولا يجوز ضربها بهذا الحديث كما هو مقرر في علم أصول الفقه , ولكن الذي نعتمده في الجواب إنما هو الأول لوضوحه . والله أعلم .

إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي
[/frame]

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="14 80"]

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 56
" كان يأكل القثاء بالرطب " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 84 :
رواه البخاري ( 2 / 506 ) , ومسلم ( 6 / 122 ) , وأبو داود ( رقم 3835 ) والترمذي ( 1 / 339 ) , والدارمي ( 2 / 103 ) , وابن ماجه ( 3325 ) وأحمد ( 1 / 203 ) , وأبو الحسن أحمد بن محمد المعروف بابن الجندي في " الفوائد الحسان " ( ق 2 / 1 ) , من حديث " عبد الله بن جعفر " مرفوعاً , 
واللفظ لأبي داود , والترمذي , وقال الآخرون : " رأيت " , بدل : " كان " .
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن صحيح " . 
وفي رواية لأحمد ( 1 / 204 ) بلفظ : " إن آخر ما رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في إحدى يديه رطبات , وفي الأخرى قثاء , وهو يأكل من هذه , وبعض من هذه " . 
وفي إسناده نصر بن باب وهو واه . وعزاه الهيثمي في " مجمع الزوائد " ( 5 / 38 ) للطبراني في " الأوسط " في حديث طويل , وقال : " وفيه أصرم بن حوشب وهو متروك " . 
وكذلك عزاه إليه فقط الحافظ في " الفتح " ( 9 / 496 ) وقال : " في سنده ضعف " . 
وفاتهما أنه في " المسند " أيضاً كما ذكرنا , وفي عبارة الحافظ تهوين ضعف إسناده مع أنه شديد كما يشير إلى ذلك قول الهيثمي في رواية : " وهو متروك " . 
ولذلك أقول : إن الحديث بهذه الزيادة ضعيف , ولا يتقوى أحد الإسنادين بالآخر لشدة ضعفهما , نعم له شاهد من حديث أنس بن مالك بلفظ : " كان يأخذ الرطب بيمينه والبطيخ بيساره , فيأكل الرطب بالبطيخ , وكان أحب الفاكهة إليه " . 
ولكنه ضعيف أيضاً شديد الضعف , فقال الهيثمي : " رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " , وفيه يوسف بن عطية الصفار , وهو متروك " . 
ومن طريقه أخرجه الحاكم ( 4 / 121 ) , وذكر أنه تفرد به يوسف هذا . 
قال الذهبي : " و هو واه " . 
وقول الحافظ فيه : " وسنده ضعيف , فيه ما قلناه آنفا في قوله المتقدم في حديث ابن جعفر . وهو مع الضعف المذكور فقد ذكر " البطيخ " بدل القثاء . لكن لهذا أصل عن جماعة من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم أنس رضي الله عنه و يأتي بعد هذا . 
وأخرج أبو داود ( 3903 ) وابن ماجه ( 3324 ) عن عائشة قالت : " كانت أمي تعالجني للسمنة , تريد أن تدخلني على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فما استقام لها ذلك حتى أكلت القثاء بالرطب , فسمنت كأحسن سمنة " . 
وإسناده صحيح . وعزاه الحافظ لابن ماجه والنسائي , وكأنه يعني في " السنن الكبرى " . قال : " وعند أبي نعيم في " الطب " من وجه آخر عن عائشة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر أبويها بذلك " . 
قلت : وينظر في إسناده .



الحديث رقم 57

كان يأكل البطيخ بالرطب فيقول :
" نكسر حر هذا ببرد هذا وبرد هذا بحر هذا " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 86 : 
رواه الحميدي في " مسنده " ( 42 / 1 ) , وأبو داود ( 3835 ) , والترمذي ( 1 / 338 ) وأبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله الأبهري في " الفوائد " ( ق 144 / 1 ) وأبو نعيم في " أخبار أصبهان " ( 1 / 103 ) , وكذا أبو جعفر البحتري في " الفوائد " ( 4 / 77 / 2 ) , وأبو بكر بن أبي داود في " مسند عائشة " ( 54 / 2 ) من حديث " عائشة " رضي الله عنها .
وقال الترمذي :‎" حديث حسن غريب " . 
قلت : وإسناد الحميدي صحيح على شرط الشيخين , وإسناد أبي داود حسن , والزيادة له , ‎وعزاه الحافظ ( 9 / 496 ) للنسائي بدونها وقال : " سنده صحيح " . 
وله شاهد من حديث أنس مثل رواية النسائي أخرجه ابن الضريسي في " أحاديث مسلم بن إبراهيم الأزدي " ( 5 / 1 ) بسند رجاله ثقات . ورواه ابن ماجه ( 3326 ) من حديث سهل بن سعد , لكن إسناده واه جداً , فيه يعقوب بن الوليد كذبه أحمد وغيره . ففي حديث عائشة غنية . 
قال ابن القيم في " زاد المعاد " ( 3 / 175 ) بعد أن ذكره بالزيادة : " وفي البطيخ عدة أحاديث , لا يصح منها شيء غير هذا الحديث الواحد , والمراد به الأخضر وهو بارد رطب , وفيه جلاء , وهو أسرع انحداراً عن المعدة من القثاء 
والخيار , وهو سريع الاستحالة إلى أي خلط كان صادفه في المعدة , وإذا كان آكله محروراً انتفع به جداً , وإن كان مبروداً دفع ضرره بيسير من الزنجبيل ونحوه وينبغي أكله قبل الطعام , ويتبع به , وإلا غثى وقيأ . 
وقال بعض الأطباء : إنه قبل الطعام يغسل البطن غسلاً , ويذهب الداء أصلاً " . 
وهذا الذي عزاه لبعض الأطباء قد روي مرفوعاً إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولكنه لا يصح , وقد سبق الكلام عليه في " الأحاديث الضعيفة " ( رقم 144 ) , فليراجعه من شاء . 
وقوله : " المراد به الأخضر " , هو الظاهر من الحديث . ولكن الحافظ رده في " الفتح " وذكر أن المراد به الأصفر , واحتج بالحديث الآتي , ويأتي الجواب عنه فيه . وهو : " كان يأكل الرطب مع الخربز يعني البطيخ " .


الحديث رقم 58

" كان يأكل الرطب مع الخربز . يعني البطيخ " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 87 : 
رواه أحمد ( 3 / 142 , 143 ) وأبو بكر الشافعي في " الفوائد " ( 105 / 2 ) والضياء في " المختارة " ( 86 / 2 ) عن جرير بن حازم عن حميد عن " أنس " مرفوعاً . 
ثم رواه الضياء من طريق أحمد حدثنا وهب بن جرير حدثني أبي به نحوه ثم قال : " وروي عن مهنا صاحب أحمد بن حنبل عنه أنه قال : ليس هو صحيحاً , ليس يعرف من حديث حميد ولا من غير حديث حميد , ولا يعرف إلا من قبل عبد الله بن جعفر . 
قلت : - والله أعلم - رواية أحمد له في " المسند " يوهن هذا القول أو ( يؤيد ) رجوعه عنه بروايته له وتركه في كتابه وحديث عبد الله بن جعفر في " الصحيحين " . قال : " رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يأكل القثاء بالرطب " . 
قلت : وإسناده صحيح , ولا علة قادحة فيه , وجرير بن حازم وإن كان اختلط فإنه لم يحدث في اختلاطه كما قال الحافظ في " التقريب " , ولذلك صحح إسناده في " الفتح " ( 9 / 496 ) بعد أن عزاه للنسائي . يعني في الكبرى . ثم قال : " و( الخربز ) وهو بكسر الخاء المعجمة وسكون الراء وكسر الموحدة بعدها زاي نوع من البطيخ الأصفر , وقد تكبر القثاء فتصفر من شدة الحر فتصير كالخربز كما شاهدته كذلك بالحجاز , وفي هذا تعقب على من زعم أن المراد بالبطيخ في الحديث الأخضر واعتل بأن في الأصفر حرارة كما في الرطب , وقد ورد التعليل بأن أحدهما يطفئ حرارة الآخر . 
والجواب عن ذلك بأن في الأصفر بالنسبة للرطب برودة , وإن كان فيه لحلاوته طرف حرارة . والله أعلم " . 
أقول : وفي هذا التعقب نظر عندي , ذلك لأن الحديثين مختلفا المخرج , فالأول من حديث عائشة , وهذا من حديث أنس فلا يلزم تفسير أحدهما بالآخر , لاحتمال التعدد والمغايرة " لاسيما وفي الأول تلك الزيادة " نكسر حر هذا ببرد هذا ... " ولا يظهر هذا المعنى تمام الظهور بالنسبة إلى الخربز , ما دام أنه يشابه الرطب في الحرارة . والله أعلم .
من فوائد الحديث
قال الخطيب في " الفقيه والمتفقه " ( 79 / 1 - 2 ) بعد أن ساق إسناده إلى عبد الله بن جعفر : " في هذا الحديث من الفوائد أن قوماً ممن سلك طريق الصلاح والتزهد قالوا : لا يحل الأكل تلذذاً , ولا على سبيل التشهي والإعجاب , ولا يأكل إلا ما لابد منه لإقامة الرمق , فلما جاء هذا الحديث سقط قول هذه الطائفة , وصلح أن يأكل الأكل تشهياً وتفكهاً وتلذذاً . وقالت طائفة من هؤلاء : إنه ليس لأحد أن يجمع بين شيئين من الطعام , ولا بين أدمين على خوان . فهذا الحديث أيضاً يرد على صاحب هذا القول ويبيح أن يجمع الإنسان بين لونين وبين أدمين فأكثر " . 
قلت : ولا يعدم هؤلاء بعض أحاديث يستدلون بها لقولهم , ولكنها أحاديث واهية , وقد ذكرت طائفة منها في " سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة " , فانظر( رقم 241 , 257 ) .



الحديث رقم 59

" يا علي أصب من هذا فهو أنفع لك " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 89 : 
رواه أبو داود ( 3856 ) والترمذي ( 2 / 2 , 3 ) وابن ماجه ( 2442 ) وأحمد ( 6 / 364 ) والخطيب في " الفقيه والمتفقه " ( 225 / 2 ) من طريق فليح ابن سليمان عن أيوب بن عبد الرحمن بن صعصعة الأنصاري عن يعقوب بن أبي يعقوب عن " أم المنذر بنت قيس الأنصارية " قالت : " دخل علي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومعه علي رضي الله عنه , وعلي ناقه ولنا دوالي معلقة , فقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يأكل منها , وقام علي ليأكل , فطفق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول لعلي : مه إنك ناقه , حتى كف علي رضي الله عنه , قالت : وصنعت شعيراً وسلقاً , فجئت به , فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره " . 
و قال الترمذي : " حديث حسن غريب لا نعرفه إلا من حديث فليح " . 
قلت : وهو مختلف فيه وقد ضعفه جماعة , ومشاه بعضهم واحتج به الشيخان في " صحيحيهما " , والراجح عندنا أنه صدوق في نفسه وأنه يخطىء أحياناً فمثله حسن الحديث إن شاء الله تعالى إذا لم يتبين خطؤه . وقد أخرج حديثه هذا الحاكم في " المستدرك " ( 4 / 407 ) وقال : " صحيح الإسناد " . ووافقه الذهبي . وإنما هو حسن فقط كما قال الترمذي . والله أعلم . 
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله في " زاد المعاد " ( 3 / 97 ) بعد أن ساق الحديث : " واعلم أن في منع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعلي من الأكل من الدوالي وهو ناقه أحسن التدبير , فإن الدوالي أقناء من الرطب تعلق في البيت للأكل بمنزلة عناقيد العنب , والفاكهة تضر بالناقه من المرض لسرعة استحالتها وضعف الطبيعة عن دفعها , فإنها بعد لم تتمكن قوتها , وهي مشغولة بدفع آثار العلة وإزالتها من البدن , وفي الرطب خاصة نوع ثقل على المعدة , فتشتغل بمعالجته وإصلاحه عما هي بصدده من إزالة بقية المرض وآثاره , فإما أن تقف تلك البقية , وإما أن تتزايد . فلما وضع بين يديه السلق والشعير أمره أن يصيب منه , فإنه من أنفع الأغذية للناقه , ولاسيما إذا طبخ بأصول السلق , فهذا من أوفق الغذاء لمن في معدته ضعف , ولا يتولد عنه من الأخلاط ما يخاف منه " .



الحديث رقم 60

" نهى عن الوحدة : أن يبيت الرجل وحده , أو يسافر وحده " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 90 : 
رواه أحمد ( 2 / 91 ) عن عاصم بن محمد عن أبيه عن " ابن عمر " مرفوعاً . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح , وهو على شرط البخاري , رجاله كلهم من رجال الشيخين , غير أبي عبيدة الحداد واسمه عبد الواحد بن واصل فمن رجال البخاري وحده وهو ثقة . وعاصم بن محمد هو ابن زيد بن عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب العمري و قد روى عن العبادلة الأربعة ومنهم جده عبد الله بن عمر . والحديث أورده في " المجمع " ( 8 / 104 ) وقال : " رواه أحمد ورجاله رجال الصحيح " . 
وقد رواه جماعة عن عاصم بلفظ آخر , وهو :
" لو يعلم الناس في الوحدة ما أعلم ما سار راكب بليل وحده ( أبداً ) " .




إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي[/frame]

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="14 80"]
سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة 

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 61

" لو يعلم الناس في الوحدة ما أعلم ما سار راكب بليل وحده ( أبداً ) " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 91 : 
رواه البخاري ( 2 / 247 ) والترمذي ( 1 / 314 ) والدارمي ( 2 / 289 ) وابن ماجه ( 3768 ) وابن حبان في " صحيحه " ( 1970 - موارد ) والحاكم ( 2 / 101 ) وأحمد ( 2 / 23 و 24 , 86 , 120 ) والبيهقي ( 5 / 257 ) وابن عساكر ( 18 / 89 / 2 ) من طرق عن عاصم بن محمد بن زيد بن عبد الله بن عمر عن أبيه عن " ابن عمر " مرفوعاً .
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح الإسناد " . ووافقه الذهبي . 
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن صحيح لا نعرفه إلا من حديث عاصم " . 
قلت : قد تابعه أخوه عمر بن محمد فقال أحمد ( 2 / 111 - 112 ) : حدثنا مؤمل حدثنا عمر بن محمد به , وحدثنا مؤمل مرة أخرى ولم يقل : " عن ابن عمر " . 
وللحديث شاهد من حديث جابر بزيادة : " ولا نام رجل في بيت وحده " . 
قال الهيثمي في " المجمع " ( 8 / 104 ) : " رواه الطبراني في الأوسط " وفيه محمد بن القاسم الأسدي وثقه ابن معين , وضعفه أحمد وغيره , وبقية رجاله ثقات " . 
قلت : الأسدي هذا قال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " كذبوه " فلا يستشهد به . 
وهذه الزيادة وردت في بعض طرق حديث ابن عمر وهو قبل هذا الحديث , فعليه 
الاعتماد فيها .



الحديث رقم 62

" الراكب شيطان والراكبان شيطانان والثلاثة ركب " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 92 : 
مالك ( 2 / 978 / 35 ) , وعنه أبو داود ( 2607 ) , وكذا الترمذي ( 1 / 314 ) والحاكم ( 2 / 102 ) , والبيهقي ( 5 / 267 ) , وأحمد ( 2 / 186 , 214 ) من طريق " عمرو بن شعيب , عن أبيه , عن جده " مرفوعاً . 
وسببه كما في " المستدرك " والبيهقي : " أن رجلاً قدم من سفر , فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : من صحبت ? فقال : ما صحبت أحداً , فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " فذكره .
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح الإسناد " . ووافقه الذهبي . 
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن " . 
قلت : وإسناده حسن , للخلاف في عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده . والمتقرر فيه أنه حسن كما فصلت القول فيه في " صحيح أبي داود " ( رقم 124 ) . 
وفي هذه الأحاديث تحريم سفر المسلم وحده وكذا لو كان معه آخر , لظاهر النهي في الحديث الذي قبل هذا , ولقوله فيه : " شيطان " أي عاص , كقوله تعالى ( شياطين الإنس والجن ) فإن معناه : عصاتهم كما قال المنذري . 
وقال الطبري : " هذا زجر أدب وإرشاد لما يخاف على الواحد من الوحشة , وليس بحرام , فالسائر وحده بفلاة , والبائت في بيت وحده لا يأمن من الاستيحاش , لاسيما إن كان ذا فكرة رديئة أو قلب ضعيف . والحق أن الناس يتفاوتون في ذلك , فوقع الزجر لحسم المادة فيكره الانفراد سداً للباب , والكراهة في الاثنين أخف منها في الواحد " . ذكره المناوي في " الفيض " . 
قلت : ولعل الحديث أراد السفر في الصحارى والفلوات التي قلما يرى المسافر فيها أحداً من الناس , فلا يدخل فيها السفر اليوم في الطرق المعبدة الكثيرة المواصلات . والله أعلم . 
ثم إن فيه رداً صريحاً على خروج بعض الصوفية إلى الفلاة وحده للسياحة وتهذيب النفس , زعموا ! وكثيراً ما تعرضوا في أثناء ذلك للموت عطشاً وجوعاً , أو لتكفف أيدي الناس , كما ذكروا ذلك في الحكايات عنهم . وخير الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه و آله وسلم .



الحديث رقم 63

" تبايعوني على السمع والطاعة في النشاط والكسل والنفقة في العسر واليسر وعلى الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر وأن تقولوا في الله لا تخافون في الله لومة لائم وعلى أن تنصروني فتمنعوني إذا قدمت عليكم مما تمنعون منه أنفسكم وأزواجكم وأبناءكم ولكم الجنة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 93 : 
رواه أحمد ( 3 / 322 , 323 - 339 ) من طرق عن عبد الله بن عثمان بن خثيم عن أبي الزبير محمد بن مسلم أنه حدثه عن " جابر " قال : " مكث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بمكة عشر سنين , يتبع الناس في منازلهم بعكاظ ومجنة , وفي المواسم بمنى يقول : من يؤويني ? من ينصرني حتى أبلغ رسالة ربي وله الجنة ? حتى إن الرجل ليخرج من اليمن أو من مصر - كذا قال - فيأتيه قومه فيقولون : احذر غلام قريش لا يفتنك , ويمشي بين رحالهم وهم يشيرون إليه بالأصابع , حتى بعثنا الله إليه من يثرب فآويناه وصدقناه , فيخرج الرجل منا فيؤمن به , ويقرئه القرآن , فينقلب إلى أهله فيسلمون بإسلامه , حتى لم يبق دار من دور الأنصار إلا وفيها رهط من المسلمين يظهرون الإسلام , ثم ائتمروا جميعاً فقلنا : حتى متى نترك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يطرد في جبال مكة ويخاف ? فرحل إليه منا سبعون رجلاً حتى قدموا عليه في الموسم , فواعدناه شعب العقبة فاجتمعنا عليه من رجل ورجلين حتى توافينا , فقلنا : يا رسول الله نبايعك ? قال : ( فذكر الحديث ) , قال : فقمنا إليه فبايعناه , وأخذ بيده ابن زرارة وهو من أصغرهم - فقال : رويداً يا أهل يثرب , فإنا لم نضرب أكباد الإبل إلا ونحن نعلم أنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأن إخراجه اليوم مفارقة العرب كافة , وقتل خياركم , وأن تعضكم السيوف , فإما أنتم قوم تصبرون على ذلك وأجركم على الله , وإما أنتم قوم تخافون من أنفسكم جبينة فبينوا ذلك , فهو عذر لكم عند الله . قالوا : أمط عنا يا سعد ! فو الله لا ندع هذه البيعة أبداً ولا نسلبها أبداً . قال : فقمنا إليه فبايعناه , فأخذ علينا وشرط : ويعطينا على ذلك الجنة " . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح على شرط مسلم , وقد صرح أبو الزبير بالتحديث في بعض الطرق عنه , وقال الحافظ ابن كثير في تاريخه " البداية والنهاية " ( 3 / 159 - 160 ) : " رواه أحمد والبيهقي , وهذا إسناد جيد على شرط مسلم , ولم يخرجوه " . ثم رأيته في " المستدرك " ( 2 / 624 - 625 ) من الوجه المذكور , و قال : " صحيح الإسناد , جامع لبيعة العقبة " . ووافقه الذهبي . ثم روى قطعة يسيرة وأقره الذهبي . من آخره من طريق أخرى عن جابر به . وقال : " صحيح على شرط مسلم " .


الحديث رقم 64

" من قال : سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 95 :
رواه ابن أبي شيبة في " المصنف " ( 12 / 125 / 2 ) والترمذي ( 2 / 258 / 259 ) وابن حبان , والحاكم ( 1 / 501 - 502 ) من طريق أبي الزبير عن " جابر " مرفوعاً . 
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن صحيح " . 
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح على شرط مسلم " . ووافقه الذهبي . 
لكن وقع في النسخة المطبوعة من " التلخيص " أنه قال : على شرط ( خ ) . وهو تحريف , فإن أبا الزبير إنما احتج به مسلم فقط . ولكنه مدلس وقد عنعنه فإن كان سمعه من جابر فالحديث صحيح . 
ثم وجدت ما يشهد له . وهو ما أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة ( 12 / 127 / 1 ) , عن عمرو ابن شعيب عن عبد الله بن عمرو قال : " من قال : سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده , غرس له بها نخلة في الجنة " . 
ورجاله ثقات , إلا أنه منقطع بين عمرو وجده ابن عمرو , وهو وإن كان موقوفاً فله حكم المرفوع إذ أنه لا يقال بمجرد الرأي . 
وله شاهد مرفوع من حديث معاذ بن سهل بلفظ : " من قال : سبحان الله العظيم نبت له غرس في الجنة " . 
رواه أحمد ( 3 / 440 ) , وإسناده ضعيف , لكن يستشهد به لأنه ليس شديد الضعف .


الحديث رقم 65

" لأن يزني الرجل بعشر نسوة أيسر عليه من أن يزني بامرأة جاره , ولأن يسرق الرجل من عشر أبيات أيسر عليه من يسرق من جاره " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 96 :
رواه أحمد ( 6 / 8 ) , والبخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( رقم 103 ) , والطبراني في " الكبير " ( مجموع 6 / 80 / 2 ) عن محمد بن سعد الأنصاري قال : سمعت أبا ظبية الكلاعي يقول : سمعت " المقداد بن الأسود " قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأصحابه : " ما تقولون في الزنا ? قالوا : حرمه الله ورسوله , فهو حرام إلى يوم القيامة قال : فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " فذكر الشطر الأول من الحديث ثم سألهم عن السرقة , فأجابوا بنحو ما أجابوا عن الزنا , ثم ذكر صلى الله عليه وسلم الشطر الثاني منه . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد جيد , ورجاله كلهم ثقات , وقول الحافظ في الكلاعي هذا " مقبول " , يعني عند المتابعة فقط , ليس بمقبول , فقد وثقه ابن معين . 
وقال الدارقطني : " ليس به بأس " . وذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات " ( 1 / 270 ) فهو حجة .
وقال المنذري ( 3 / 195 ) , والهيثمي ( 8 / 168 ) : " رواه أحمد والطبراني في " الكبير " و " الأوسط ورجاله ثقات " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخ العزيز سمو البرنس وائل [/frame]

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="14 80"]
سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة
للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 66
" إذا أدرك أحدكم ( أول ) سجدة من صلاة العصر قبل أن تغرب الشمس فليتم صلاته وإذا أدرك ( أول ) سجدة من صلاة الصبح قبل أن تطلع الشمس فليتم صلاته " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 97 : 
أخرجه البخاري في " صحيحه " ( 1 / 148 ) : حدثنا أبو نعيم قال : حدثنا شيبان عن يحيى عن أبي سلمة عن " أبي هريرة " مرفوعاً به , دون الزيادتين , وهما عند النسائي والبيهقي وغيرهما , فقال النسائي ( 1 / 90 ) : أخبرنا عمرو بن منصور قال حدثنا الفضل بن دكين به . 
وهذا سند صحيح , فإن عمراً هذا ثقة ثبت كما في " التقريب " وباقي الرجال معروفون , والفضل بن دكين هو أبو نعيم شيخ البخاري فيه وقد توبع هو والراوي عنه على الزيادتين . 
أما عمرو فتابعه محمد بن الحسين بن أبي الحنين عند البيهقي ( 1 / 368 ) وقال : " رواه البخاري في " الصحيح " عن أبي نعيم الفضل بن دكين " . ويعني أصل الحديث كما هي عادته , وإلا فالزيادتان ليستا عند البخاري كما عرفت وأما أبو نعيم فتابعه حسين بن محمد أبو أحمد المروذي : حدثنا شيبان به . 
أخرجه السراج في "‎مسنده " ( ق 95 / 1 ) . وحسين هذا هو ابن بهرام التميمي , وهو ثقة محتج به في " الصحيحين " . 
وللحديث عن أبي هريرة ستة طرق وقد خرجتها في كتابي : " إرواء الغليل في تخريج أحاديث منار السبيل " الذي أنا في صدد تأليفه , يسر الله إتمامه ثم طبعه . انظر ( رقم 250 منه ) . 
وإنما آثرت الكلام على هذه الطريق لورود الزيادتين المذكورتين فيها , فإنهما تحددان بدقة المعنى المراد من لفظ " الركعة " الوارد في طرق الحديث وهو إدراك الركوع و السجدة الأولى معاً , فمن لم يدرك السجدة لم يدرك الركعة , ومن لم يدرك الركعة لم يدرك الصلاة . 
من فوائد الحديث : 
ومن ذلك يتبين أن الحديث يعطينا فوائد هامة : 
الأولى : 
إبطال قول بعض المذاهب أن من طلعت عليه الشمس وهو في الركعة الثانية من صلاة الفجر بطلت صلاته ! وكذلك قالوا فيمن غربت عليه الشمس وهو في آخر ركعة من صلاة العصر ! وهذا مذهب ظاهر البطلان لمعارضته لنص الحديث كما صرح بذلك الإمام النووي وغيره . ولا يجوز معارضة الحديث بأحاديث النهي عن الصلاة في وقت الشروق والغروب لأنها عامة وهذا خاص , والخاص يقضي على العام كما هو مقرر في علم الأصول . 
وإن من عجائب التعصب للمذهب ضد الحديث أن يستدل البعض به لمذهبه في مسألة , ويخالفه في هذه المسألة التي نتكلم فيها ! وأن يستشكله آخر من أجلها ! فإلى الله المشتكى مما جره التعصب على أهله من المخالفات للسنة الصحيحة ! 
قال الزيلعي في " نصب الراية " ( 1 / 229 ) بعد أن ساق حديث أبي هريرة هذا وغيره مما في معناه : " وهذه الأحاديث أيضاً مشكلة عند مذهبنا في القول ببطلان صلاة الصبح إذا طلعت عليها الشمس , والمصنف استدل به على أن آخر وقت العصر ما لم تغرب الشمس " . ! 
فيا أيها المتعصبون ! هل المشكلة مخالفة الحديث الصحيح لمذهبكم , أم العكس هو الصواب ! . 
الفائدة الثانية : 
الرد على من يقول : إن الإدراك يحصل بمجرد إدراك أي جزء من أجزاء الصلاة ولو بتكبيرة الإحرام وهذا خلاف ظاهر للحديث , وقد حكاه في " منار السبيل " قولاً للشافعي , وإنما هو وجه في مذهبه كما في " المجموع " للنووي ( 3 / 63 ) وهو مذهب الحنابلة مع أنهم نقلوا عن الإمام أحمد أنه قال : لا تدرك الصلاة إلا بركعة . فهو أسعد الناس بالحديث . والله أعلم . 
قال عبد الله بن أحمد في مسائله ( ص 46 ) : " سألت أبي عن رجل يصلي الغداة , فلما صلى ركعة قام في الثانية طلعت الشمس قال : يتم الصلاة , هي جائزة . قلت لأبي : فمن زعم أن ذلك لا يجزئه ? فقال : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : من أدرك من صلاة الغداة ركعة قبل أن تطلع الشمس فقد أدرك " . 
ثم رأيت ابن نجيح البزاز روى في " حديثه " ( ق 111 / 1 ) بسند صحيح عن سعيد ابن المسيب أنه قال : " إذا رفع رأسه من آخر سجدة فقد تمت صلاته " . ولعله يعني آخر سجدة من الركعة الأولى , فيكون قولاً آخر في المسألة . والله أعلم . 
الفائدة الثالثة : 
واعلم أن الحديث إنما هو في المتعمد تأخير الصلاة إلى هذا الوقت الضيق , فهو على هذا آثم بالتأخير , وإن أدرك الصلاة , لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " تلك صلاة المنافق , يجلس يرقب الشمس , حتى إذا كانت بين قرني الشيطان , قام فنقرها أربعاً , لا يذكر الله فيها إلا قليلاً " . رواه مسلم ( 2 / 110 ) وغيره من حديث أنس رضي الله عنه . وأما غير المتعمد , وليس هو إلا النائم والساهي , فله حكم آخر , وهو أنه يصليها متى تذكرها ولو عند طلوع الشمس وغروبها , لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " من نسي صلاة ( أو نام عنها ) فليصلها إذا ذكرها , لا كفارة لها إلا ذلك , فإن الله تعالى يقول : ( أقم الصلاة لذكري ) " . 
أخرجه مسلم أيضاً ( 2 / 142 ) عنه , وكذا البخاري . 
فإذن هنا أمران : الادراك والإثم :
والأول : هو الذي سيق الحديث لبيانه , فلا يتوهمن أحد من سكوته عن الأمر الآخر أنه لا إثم عليه بالتأخير كلا , بل هو آثم على كل حال , أدرك الصلاة , أو لم يدرك , غاية ما فيه أنه اعتبره مدركاً للصلاة بإدراك الركعة , وغير مدرك لها إذا لم يدركها , ففي الصورة الأولى صلاته صحيحة مع الإثم , وفي الصورة الأخرى صلاته غير صحيحة مع الإثم أيضاً , بل هو به أولى وأحرى , كما لا يخفى على أولي النهى . 
الفائدة الرابعة : 
ومعنى قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " فليتم صلاته " , أي لأنه أدركها في وقتها , وصلاها صحيحة , وبذلك برئت ذمته . وأنه إذا لم يدرك الركعة فلا يتمها . لأنها ليست صحيحة , بسبب خروج وقتها , فليست مبرئة للذمة . 
ولا يخفى أن مثله وأولى منه من لم يدرك من صلاته شيئاً قبل خروج الوقت , أنه لا صلاة له , ولا هي مبرئة لذمته . أي أنه إذا كان الذي لم يدرك الركعة لا يؤمر بإتمام الصلاة , فالذي لم يدركها إطلاقاً أولى أن لا يؤمر بها , وليس ذلك إلا من باب الزجر والردع له عن إضاعة الصلاة , فلم يجعل الشارع الحكيم لمثله كفارة كي لا يعود إلى إضاعتها مرة أخرى , متعللاً بأنه يمكنه أن يقضيها بعد وقتها , كلا , فلا قضاء للمتعمد كما أفاده هذا الحديث الشريف وحديث أنس السابق : " لا كفارة لها إلا ذلك " . 
ومن ذلك يتبين لكل من أوتي شيئاً من العلم والفقه في الدين أن قول بعض المتأخرين " وإذا كان النائم والناسى للصلاة - وهما معذوران - يقضيانها بعد خروج وقتها , كان المتعمد لتركها أولى " , أنه قياس خاطئ بل لعله من أفسد قياس على وجه الأرض , لأنه من باب قياس النقيض على نقيضه , وهو فاسد بداهة , إذ كيف يصح قياس غير المعذور على المعذور والمتعمد على الساهي .
ومن لم يجعل الله له كفارة , على من جعل الله له كفارة !‎! وما سبب ذلك إلا من الغفلة عن المعنى المراد من هذا الحديث الشريف , وقد وفقنا الله تعالى لبيانه , والحمد لله تعالى على توفيقه . 
وللعلامة ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى بحث هام مفصل في هذه المسألة , أظن أنه لم يسبق إلى مثله في الإفادة والتحقيق , وأرى من تمام هذا البحث أن أنقل منه فصلين أحدهما في إبطال هذا القياس . والآخر في الرد على من استدل بهذا الحديث على نقيض ما بينا . 
قال رحمه الله تعالى بعد أن ذكر القول المتقدم : " فجوابه من وجوه : أحدها المعارضة بما هو أصح منه أو مثله , وهو أن يقال : 
لا يلزم من صحة القضاء بعد الوقت من المعذور - المطيع لله ورسوله الذي لم يكن منه تفريط في فعل ما أمر به وقبوله منه - صحته وقبوله من متعد لحدود الله , مضيع لأمره , تارك لحقه عمداً وعدواناً . فقياس هذا على هذا في صحة العبادة , وقبولها منه , وبراءة الذمة بها من أفسد القياس " . 
الوجه الثاني : أن المعذور بنوم أو نسيان لم يصل الصلاة في غير وقتها , بل في نفس وقتها الذي وقته الله له , فإن الوقت في حق هذا حين يستيقظ ويذكر , كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من نسي صلاة فوقتها إذا ذكرها " رواه البيهقي 
والدارقطني . 
فالوقت وقتان : وقت اختيار , ووقت عذر , فوقت المعذور بنوم أو سهو , هو وقت ذكره واستيقاظه , فهذا لم يصل الصلاة إلا في وقتها , فكيف يقاس عليه من صلاها في غير وقتها عمداً وعدواناً ?‎!‎
الثالث : أن الشريعة قد فرقت في مواردها ومصادرها بين العامد والناسي , وبين المعذور وغيره , وهذا مما لا خفاء به . فإلحاق أحد النوعين بالآخر غير جائز . 
الرابع : أنا لم نسقطها عن العامد المفرط ونأمر بها المعذور , حتى يكون ما ذكرتم حجة علينا , بل ألزمنا بها المفرط المتعدي على وجه لا سبيل له إلى استدراكها تغليظاً عليه , وجوزنا للمعذور غير المفرط . 
( فصل ) : 
وأما استدلالكم بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من أدرك ركعة من العصر قبل أن تغرب الشمس فقد أدرك " فما أصحه من حديث . وما أراه على مقتضى قولكم ! فإنكم تقولون : هو مدرك للعصر , ولو لم يدرك من وقتها شيئاً البتة . بمعنى أنه مدرك لفعلها صحيحة منه , مبرئة لذمته , فلو كانت تصح بعد خروج وقتها وتقبل منه , لم يتعلق إدراكها بركعة , ومعلوم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يرد أن من أدرك ركعة من العصر صحت صلاته بلا إثم بل هو آثم بتعمد ذلك اتفاقاً .
فإنه أمر أن يوقع جميعها في وقتها , فعلم أن هذا الادراك لا يرفع الإثم , بل هو مدرك آثم , فلو كانت تصح بعد الغروب , لم يكن فرق بين أن يدرك ركعة من الوقت , أو لا يدرك منها شيئاً . 
فإن قلتم : إذا أخرها إلى بعد الغروب كان أعظم إثماً . 
قيل لكم : النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يفرق بين إدراك الركعة وعدمها في كثرة الإثم وخفته , وإنما فرق بينهما في الإدراك وعدمه . ولا ريب أن المفوت لمجموعها في الوقت أعظم من المفوت لأكثرها , والمفوت لأكثرها فيه , أعظم من المفوت لركعة منها . 
فنحن نسألكم و نقول : ما هذا الإدراك الحاصل بركعة ? أهذا إدراك يرفع الإثم ? فهذا لا يقوله أحد ! أو إدراك يقتضي الصحة , فلا فرق فيه بين أن يفوتها بالكلية أو يفوتها إلا ركعة منها " .


الحديث رقم 67

" قوموا إلى سيدكم فأنزلوه , فقال عمر : سيدنا الله عز وجل , قال : أنزلوه , فأنزلوه " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 103 :
أخرجه الإمام أحمد ( 6 / 141 - 142 ) عن محمد بن عمرو عن أبيه عن علقمة ابن وقاص , قال : أخبرتني "‏عائشة "‏قالت : " خرجت يوم الخندق أقفو آثار الناس , قالت : فسمعت وئيد الأرض ورائي , يعني حس الأرض , قالت : فالتفت , فإذا أنا بسعد بن معاذ ومعه ابن أخيه الحارث بن أوس يحمل مجنه , قالت : فجلست إلى الأرض , فمر سعد وعليه درع من حديد قد خرجت منها أطرافه , فأنا أتخوف على أطراف سعد , قالت : فمر وهو يرتجز ويقول : ليت قليلاً يدرك الهيجا جمل ما أحسن الموت إذا حان الأجل قالت : فقمت فاقتحمت حديقة , فإذا فيها نفر من المسلمين , وإذا فيهم عمر ابن الخطاب , وفيهم رجل عليه سبغة له , يعني : مغفراً , فقال عمر : ما جاء بك ? لعمري والله إنك لجريئة ! وما يؤمنك أن يكون بلاء أو يكون تحوز ? قالت : فمازال يلومني حتى تمنيت أن الأرض انشقت لي ساعتئذ فدخلت فيها ! قالت : فرفع الرجل السبغة عن وجهه فإذا طلحة بن عبيد الله , فقال : يا عمر إنك قد أكثرت منذ اليوم , وأين التحوز أو الفرار إلا إلى الله عز وجل ? قالت : ويرمي سعداً رجل من المشركين من قريش يقال له : ابن العرقة بسهم له , فقال له : خذها وأنا ابن العرقة , فأصاب أكحله فقطعه , فدعا الله عز وجل سعد فقال : اللهم لا تمتني حتى تقر عيني من قريظة , قالت : وكانوا حلفاء مواليه في الجاهلية , قالت : فرقى كلمه , ( أي جرحه ) وبعث الله عز وجل الريح على المشركين , فكفى الله المؤمنين القتال وكان الله قوياً عزيزاً , فلحق أبو سفيان ومن معه بتهامة , ولحق عيينة بن بدر ومن معه بنجد , ورجعت بنو قريظة فتحصنوا في صياصيهم , ورجع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المدينة , فوضع السلاح وأمر بقبة من أدم فضربت على سعد في المسجد , قالت : فجاء جبريل عليه السلام وإن على ثناياه لنقع الغبار فقال : أو قد وضعت السلاح ? والله ما وضعت الملائكة بعد السلاح , اخرج إلى بني قريظة فقاتلهم . قالت : فلبس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأمته وأذن في الناس بالرحيل أن يخرجوا . فخرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فمر على بني غنم , وهم جيران المسجد حوله , فقال : من مر بكم ? قالوا : مر بنا دحية الكلبي , وكان دحية الكلبي تشبه لحيته وسنه ووجهه جبريل عليه السلام , فقالت : فأتاهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فحاصرهم خمساً وعشرين ليلة , فلما اشتد حصرهم , واشتد البلاء قيل لهم : انزلوا على حكم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , فاستشاروا أبا لبابة بن عبد المنذر فأشار إليهم أنه الذبح , قالوا : ننزل على حكم سعد بن معاذ , فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : انزلوا على حكم سعد بن معاذ , فنزلوا , وبعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى سعد بن معاذ , فأتي به على حمار عليه أكاف من ليف , وقد حمل عليه , وحف به قومه فقالوا : يا أبا عمرو حلفاؤك ومواليك وأهل النكاية ومن قد علمت , فلم يرجع إليهم شيئاً ولا يلتفت إليهم , حتى إذا دنا من دورهم التفت إلى قومه فقال : قد آن أن لا أبالي في الله لومة لائم , قال : قال أبو سعيد : فلما طلع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : قوموا إلى سيدكم ... الحديث , قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : احكم فيهم , قال سعد : فإني أحكم أن تقتل مقاتلهم , وتسبى ذراريهم , وتقسم أموالهم . فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لقد حكمت بحكم الله عز وجل وحكم رسوله , قالت : ثم دعا سعد , قال : اللهم إن كنت أبقيت على نبيك صلى الله عليه وسلم من حرب قريش شيئاً فأبقني لها , وإن كنت قطعت الحرب بينه وبينهم فاقبضني إليك , قالت : فانفجر كلمه , وكان قد برئ حتى ما يرى منه إلا مثل الخرص ورجع إلى قبته التي ضرب عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , قالت عائشة : فحضره رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبو بكر وعمر , قالت : فوالذي نفس محمد بيده إني لأعرف بكاء عمر من بكاء أبي بكر وأنا في حجرتى , وكانوا كما قال الله عز وجل : ( رحماء بينهم ) قال علقمة : قلت : أي أمه فكيف كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصنع ? قالت : كانت عينه لا تدمع على أحد و لكنه كان إذا وجد فإنما هو آخذ بلحيته " . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد حسن . وقال الهيثمي في " مجمع الزوائد " ( 6 / 128 ) : " رواه أحمد وفيه محمد بن عمرو بن علقمة وهو حسن الحديث , وبقية رجاله ثقات " . 
وقال الحافظ في " الفتح " ( 11 / 43 ) : " وسنده حسن " . 
قلت : وأخرجه البخاري ( 4 / 175 ) , وأبو داود ( 5215 ) , وأحمد ( 2 / 22 , 71 ) , وأبو يعلى في " مسنده " ( ق 77 / 2 ) , من حديث أبي سعيد الخدري : " أن أهل قريظة نزلوا على حكم سعد , فأرسل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إليه , فجاء , فقال : قوموا إلى سيدكم , أو قال : خيركم , فقعد عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , فقال : هؤلاء نزلوا على حكمك , قال : فإني أحكم أن تقتل مقاتلهم , وتسبى ذراريهم , فقال : لقد حكمت بما حكم به الملك " . 
فائدتان 
1ـ اشتهر رواية هذا الحديث بلفظ : " لسيدكم " , والرواية في الحديثين كما رأيت : " إلى سيدكم " , ولا أعلم للفظ الأول أصلاً , وقد نتج منه خطأ فقهي وهو الاستدلال به على استحباب القيام للقادم كما فعل ابن بطال وغيره , قال الحافظ محمد بن ناصر أبو الفضل في " التنبيه على الألفاظ التي وقع في نقلها وضبطها تصحيف وخطأ في تفسيرها ومعانيها و تحريف في كتاب الغريبين عن أبي عبيد الهروي " ( ق 17 / 2 ) : ومن ذلك ما ذكره في هذا الباب من ذكر السيد , وقال كقوله لسعد حين قال : " قوموا لسيدكم " . أراد أفضلكم رجلاً . 
قلت : والمعروف أنه قال : " قوموا إلى سيدكم " . قاله صلى الله عليه وسلم لجماعة من الأنصار لما جاء سعد بن معاذ محمولاً على حمار وهو جريح ... أي أنزلوه وحملوه , لا قوموا له , من القيام له فإنه أراد بالسيد : الرئيس والمتقدم عليهم , وإن كان غيره أفضل منه " . 
2 - اشتهر الاستدلال بهذا الحديث على مشروعية القيام للداخل , وأنت إذا تأملت في سياق القصة يتبين لك أنه استدلال ساقط من وجوه كثيرة أقواها قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " فأنزلوه " فهو نص قاطع على أن الأمر بالقيام إلى سعد إنما كان لإنزاله من أجل كونه مريضاً , ولذلك قال الحافظ : " وهذه الزيادة تخدش في الاستدلال بقصة سعد على مشروعية القيام المتنازع فيه . وقد احتج به النووي في ( كتاب القيام ) ... " .


الحديث رقم 68

" لقد نزلت علي الليلة آيات ويل لمن قرأها ولم يتفكر فيها : ( إن في خلق السموات والأرض ) الآية " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 106 : 
رواه أبو الشيخ ابن حبان في " أخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ( 200 - 201 ) وابن حبان في " صحيحه " ( 523 - الموارد ) عن يحيى بن زكريا بن إبراهيم بن سويد النخعي أنبأنا عبد الملك بن أبي سليمان عن عطاء قال : " دخلت أنا وعبيد بن عمير على " عائشة " رضي الله عنها , فقال عبد الله ابن عمير : حدثينا بأعجب شيء رأيتيه من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . فبكت , وقالت : " قام ليلة من الليالي فقال : يا عائشة ذريني أتعبد لربي , قالت : قلت : والله إني لأحب قربك , وأحب ما يسرك , قالت : فقام فتطهر , ثم قام يصلي , فلم يزل يبكي حتى بل حجره , ثم بكى . فلم يزل يبكي حتى بل الأرض , وجاء بلال يؤذن بالصلاة , فلما رآه يبكي قال : يا رسول الله تبكي وقد غفر الله لك ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر ? قال : أفلا أكون عبداً شكوراً ? لقد نزل " الحديث . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد جيد , رجاله كلهم ثقات غير يحيى بن زكريا قال ابن أبي حاتم ( 4 / 2 / 145 ) . " سألت أبي عنه ? قال : ليس به بأس , هو صالح الحديث " ? والحديث عزاه المنذري في " الترغيب " ( 2 / 220 ) لابن حبان في " صحيحه " . 
وله طريق أخرى عن عطاء . 
أخرجها أبو الشيخ أيضاً ( 190 - 191 ) ورجالها ثقات أيضاً , غير أبي جناب الكلبي واسمه يحيى بن أبي حية , قال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " ضعفوه لكثرة تدليسه " . 
قلت : وقد صرح هنا بالتحديث فانتفت شبهة تدليسه . 
فقه الحديث : 
فيه فضل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , وكثرة خشيته , وخوفه من ربه , وإكثاره من عبادته , مع أنه تعالى قد غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه وما تأخر , فهو المنتهى في الكمال البشري . ولا جرم في ذلك فهو سيد البشر صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
لكن ليس فيه ما يدل على أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قام الليل كله , لأنه لم يقع فيه بيان أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , ابتدأ القيام من بعد العشاء أو قريباً من ذلك , بل إن قوله : " قام ليلة من الليالي فقال ... " الظاهر أن معناه " قام من نومه ....‎" " أي نام أوله ثم قام , فهو على هذا بمعنى حديثها الآخر " كان ينام أول الليل , ويحي آخره ... " . أخرجه مسلم ( 2 / 167 ) . 
وإذا تبين هذا فلا يصح حينئذ الاستدلال بالحديث على مشروعية إحياء الليل كله , كما فعل الشيخ عبد الحي اللكنوي في " إقامة الحجة على أن الإكثار من التعبد ليس بدعة " , قال ( ص 13 ) : فدل ذلك على أن نفي عائشة قيام الليل كله محمول على غالب أوقاته صلى الله عليه وسلم " . 
قلت : يشير بـ " نفي عائشة " إلى حديثها الآخر : " ولم يقم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة يتمها إلى الصباح , ولم يقرأ القرآن في ليلة قط " . 
أخرجه مسلم ( 2 / 169 - 170 ) وأبو داود ( 1342 ) واللفظ له . 
قلت : فهذا نص في النفي المذكور لا يقبل التأويل , وحمله على غالب الأوقات إنما يستقيم لو كان حديث الباب صريح الدلالة على أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قام تلك الليله بتمامها , أما وهو ليس كذلك كما بينا , فالحمل المذكور مردود , ويبقى النفي المذكور سالماً من التقييد . وبالتالي تبقى دلالته على عدم مشروعية قيام الليل كله قائمة , خلافا لما ذهب إليه الشيخ عبد الحي في كتابه المذكور . وفيه كثير من المؤاخذات التي لا مجال لذكرها الآن . 
وإنما أقول : إن طابعه تساهل في سرد الروايات المؤيدة لوجهة نظره , من أحاديث مرفوعة , وآثار موقوفة , وحسبك مثالاً على هذا أنه ذهب إلى تحسين حديث " أصحابي كالنجوم بأيهم اقتديتم اهتديتم " تقليداً منه لبعض المتأخرين . دون أن ينظر في دعواهم , هل هي تطابق الحقيقة , وتوافق القواعد العلمية ? مع ما في التحسين المذكور من المخالفة لنصوص الأئمة المتقدمين كما بينته في " الأحاديث الضعيفة " ( 52 ) فراجعه لتزداد بصيرة بما ذكرنا .



الحديث رقم 69

" مثل القائم على حدود الله والواقع ( وفي رواية : والراتع ) فيها والمدهن فيها كمثل قوم استهموا على سفينة في البحر فأصاب بعضهم أعلاها وأصاب بعضهم أسفلها ( وأوعرها ) فكان الذي ( وفي رواية : الذين ) في أسفلها إذا استقوا من الماء فمروا على من فوقهم فتأذوا به ( وفي رواية : فكان الذين في أسفلها يصعدون فيستقون الماء فيصبون على الذين في أعلاه فقال الذين في أعلاها : لا ندعكم تصعدون فتؤذوننا ) , فقالوا : لو أنا خرقنا في نصيبنا خرقاً فاستقينا منه ولم نؤذ من فوقنا ( وفي رواية : ولم نمر على أصحابنا فنؤذيهم ) فأخذ فأساً فجعل ينقر أسفل السفينة , فأتوه فقالوا : مالك ? قال : تأذيتم بي ولابد لي من الماء . فإن تركوهم وما أرادوا هلكوا جميعاً وإن أخذوا على أيديهم نجوا وأنجوا جميعاً " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 109 : 
رواه البخاري ( 2 / 111 , 164 ) والترمذي ( 2 / 26 ) والبيهقي ( 10 / 288 ) وأحمد ( 4 / 268 , 270 , 273 ) من طريق زكريا بن أبي زائدة والأعمش عن الشعبي عن " النعمان بن بشير " عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : فذكره . 
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن صحيح " . 
وقد تابعهما مجالد بن سعيد عند أحمد ( 4 / 273 ) وهو ضعيف و في سياقه زيادة " ... مثل ثلاثة ركبوا في سفينة فصار لأحدهم أسفلها وأوعرها ... " . 
وتابعهما غيره فقال ابن المبارك في " الزاهد " ( ق 219 / 2 ) : أنا الأجلح عن الشعبي به و لفظه : " إن قوما ركبوا سفينة فاقتسموها , فأصاب كل رجل منهم مكاناً , فأخذ رجل منهم الفأس فنقر مكانه , قالوا : ما تصنع ? فقال مكاني أصنع به ما شئت ! فإن أخذوا على يديه نجوا ونجا , و إن تركوه غرق وغرقوا , فخذوا على أيدي سفهائكم قبل أن تهلكوا " . 
وأخرجه ابن المبارك في " حديثه " أيضا ( ج 2 / 107 / 2 ) ومن طريقه ابن أبي الدنيا في " الأمر بالمعروف " ( ق 27 / 2 ) . لكن الأجلح هذا - و هو ابن عبد الله أبو حجية الكندي - فيه ضعف , لاسيما عن الشعبي , قال العقيلي : " روى عن الشعبي أحاديث مضطربة لا يتابع عليها " . 
قلت : وهذا اللفظ هو الذي شاع في هذا الزمان عند بعض الكتاب والمؤلفين فأحببت أن أنبه على ضعفه , وأن أرشد إلى أن اللفظ الأول هو الصحيح المعتمد , وقد ضممت إليه ما وقفت عليه من الزيادات الصحيحة . والله الموفق .


الحديث رقم 70

" كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليدلع لسانه للحسن بن علي فيرى الصبي حمرة لسانه فيبهش إليه " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 110 :
رواه أبو الشيخ ابن حبان في " كتاب أخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وآدابه " ( ص 90 ) من طريق محمد بن عمرو عن أبي سلمة عن " أبي هريرة " به . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد حسن . 
( قوله ) فيبهش . أي يسرع . 
في " النهاية " : " يقال للإنسان إذا نظر إلى الشيء فأعجبه واشتهاه وأسرع إليه : قد بهش إليه " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخ العزيز سمو البرنس وائل[/frame]

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="14 80"]
سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة 
للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 71
" كان إذا قرب إليه الطعام يقول : بسم الله , فإذا فرغ قال : اللهم أطعمت وأسقيت وأقنيت وهديت وأحييت , فلله الحمد على ما أعطيت " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 111 :
رواه أحمد ( 4 / 62 , 5 / 375 ) وأبو الشيخ في " أخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ص 238 ) عن بكر بن عمرو عن عبد الله بن هبيرة السبائي عن " عبد الرحمن ابن جبير أنه حدثه رجل خدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثمان سنين " أنه كان يسمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا قرب " الحديث . قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال مسلم . 
( أقنيت ) أي ملكت المال وغيره .
وفي هذا الحديث أن التسمية في أول الطعام بلفظ " بسم الله " لا زيادة فيها , وكل الأحاديث الصحيحة التي وردت في الباب كهذا الحديث ليس فيها الزيادة , ولا أعلمها وردت في حديث , فهي بدعة عند الفقهاء بمعنى البدعة , وأما المقلدون فجوابهم معروف : " شو فيها ?‎!‎" .
فنقول : فيها كل شيء وهو الاستدراك على الشارع الحكيم الذي ما ترك شيئاً يقربنا إلى الله إلا أمرنا به وشرعه لنا , فلو كان ذلك مشروعاً ليس فيه شيء لفعله ولو مرة واحدة , وهل هذه الزيادة إلا كزيادة الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من العاطس بعد الحمد . 
وقد أنكرها عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنه كما في " مستدرك الحاكم " , وجزم السيوطي في " الحاوي للفتاوي " ( 1 / 338 ) بأنها بدعة مذمومة , فهل يستطيع المقلدون الإجابة عن السبب الذي حمل السيوطي على الجزم بذلك !! قد يبادر بعض المغفلين منهم فيتهمه - كما هي عادتهم - بأنه وهابي ! مع أن وفاته كانت قبل وفاة محمد بن عبد الوهاب بنحو ثلاثمائة سنة ! ! ويذكرني هذا بقصة طريفة في بعض المدارس في دمشق , فقد كان أحد الأساتذة المشهورين من النصارى يتكلم عن حركة محمد بن عبد الوهاب في الجزيرة العربية , ومحاربتها للشرك والبدع والخرافات ويظهر أنه أطرى في ذلك فقال بعض تلامذته : يظهر أن الأستاذ وهابي !‎! 
وقد يسارع آخرون إلى تخطئة السيوطي , ولكن أين الدليل ?‎ !‎والدليل معه وهو قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد " . متفق عليه . 
وفي الباب غيره مما سنجمعه في كتابنا الخاص بالبدعة , نسأل الله تعالى أن ييسر لنا إتمامه بمنه وفضله .


الحديث رقم 72

" أحب للناس ما تحب لنفسك " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 112 :
رواه البخاري في " التاريخ الكبير " ( 2 / 4 / 317 / 3155 ) وعبد بن حميد في " المنتخب من المسند " ( 53 / 2 ) وابن سعد ( 7 / 428 ) والقطيعي في " الجزء المعروف بالألف دينار " ( 29 / 2 )‏عن سيار عن " خالد بن عبد الله القسري عن أبيه " : " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , قال لجده يزيد بن أسيد .... " فذكره .
ورواه عن روح بن عطاء بن أبي ميمونة , قال , حدثنا سيار به إلا أنه قال : حدثني أبي عن جدي قال : " قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أتحب الجنة ? وقال فأحب .. " الحديث .
رواه بن عساكر ( 5 / 242 ) عن القطيعي من الوجه الثاني والحاكم ( 4 / 168 ) وقال : " صحيح الإسناد " , ووافقه الذهبي . 
قلت : وخالد بن عبد الله القسري هو الدمشقي الأمير قال الذهبي في " الميزان " " صدوق , لكنه ناصبي بغيض ظلوم , قال بن معين : رجل سوء يقع في علي رضى الله عنه " . وذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات " ( 2 / 72 ) . وأبوه عبد الله بن يزيد أورده ابن أبي حاتم ( 2 / 2 / 197 ) ولم يذكر فيه جرحاً ولا تعديلاً . وذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات " ( 1 / 123 ) . 
والحديث قال الهيثمي في " مجمع الزوائد " ( 8 / 186 ) ! " رواه عبد الله والطبراني في " الكبير " و " الأوسط " بنحوه ورجاله ثقات " .
وللحديث شاهد من حديث أبي هريرة بلفظ : " وأحب للناس ما تحب لنفسك تكن مؤمناً " . الحديث .
أخرجه الترمذي ( 2 / 50 ) وأحمد ( 2 / 310 ) .
وقال الترمذي : " حديث غريب , والحسن لم يسمع من أبي هريرة " .
قلت : وراويه عن الحسن - وهو البصري - أبو طارق وهو مجهول كما في " التقريب "
ومما يشهد له أيضاً : " لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه ( من الخير ) " .

الحديث رقم 73

" لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه ( من الخير ) " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 113 :
أخرجه البخاري ( 1 / 11 ) , ومسلم ( 1 / 49 ) , وأبو عوانة في " صحيحه " ( 1 / 33 ) , والنسائي ( 2 / 271 , 274 ) , والترمذي ( 2 / 84 ) , والدارمي ( 2 / 307 ) , وابن ماجه ( رقم 66 ) , والطيالسي ( رقم 2004 ) , وأحمد ( 3 / 177 , 207 , 275 , 278 ) من حديث " أنس بن مالك " مرفوعاً . 
وقال الترمذي : " حديث صحيح " . 
والزيادة لأبي عوانة والنسائي وأحمد في رواية لهم وإسنادها صحيح . 
وللحديث شاهد من حديث علي مرفوعاً بلفظ : " للمسلم على المسلم ست .... ويحب له ما يحب لنفسه , وينصح له بالغيب " . 
أخرجه الدارمي ( 2 / 275 - 276 ) , وابن ماجه ( 1433 ) , وأحمد ( 1 / 89 ) بسند ضعيف . 
واعلم أن هذه الزيادة " من الخير " زيادة هامة تحدد المعنى المراد من الحديث بدقة , إذ أن كلمة ( الخير ) كلمة جامعة تعم الطاعات والمباحات الدنيوية والأخروية وتخرج المنهيات , لأن اسم الخير لا يتناولها , كما هو واضح . فمن كمال خلق المسلم أن يحب لأخيه المسلم من الخير مثلما يحب لنفسه . وكذلك أن يبغض لأخيه ما يبغض لنفسه من الشر , وهذا وإن لم يذكره في الحديث , فهو من مضمونه , لأن حب الشيء مستلزم لبغض نقيضه , فترك التنصيص عليه اكتفاء كما قال الكرماني ونقله الحافظ في " فتح الباري " ( 1 / 54 ) وأقره .

الحديث رقم 74

" ما جلس قوم مجلساً لم يذكروا الله فيه ولم يصلوا على نبيهم إلا كان عليهم ترة فإن شاء عذبهم وإن شاء غفر لهم " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 114 :
أخرجه الترمذي ( 2 / 242 ) , والحاكم ( 1 / 496 ) , وإسماعيل القاضي في " فضل الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( رقم 54 طبع المكتب الإسلامي ) , وابن السني في " عمل اليوم والليلة " ( رقم 443 ) , وأحمد ( 2 / 446 , 453 , 481 , 484 , 495 ) وأبو نعيم في " الحلية " ( 8 / 130 ) عن سفيان الثوري عن صالح مولى التوأمة عن " أبي هريرة " مرفوعاً . 
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن صحيح , وقد روي من غير وجه عن أبي هريرة مرفوعاً " . 
ثم رواه من طريق أبي إسحاق عن الأغر أبي مسلم عن أبي هريرة وأبي سعيد معاً مرفوعاً قال : " مثله " , ولم يسق لفظه . 
كذا قال : " مثله " , وعندي وقفة في كون حديث الأغر مثله , فقد أخرجه مسلم ( 8 / 72 ) وابن ماجه ( 2 / 418 ) بلفظ : " ما جلس قوم مجلساً يذكرون الله فيه , إلا حفتهم الملائكة , وتغشتهم الرحمة , ونزلت عليهم السكينة , وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده " .


الحديث رقم 75

" ما جلس قوم مجلساً يذكرون الله فيه إلا حفتهم الملائكة وتغشتهم الرحمة ونزلت عليهم السكينة وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 115 : 
والسياق لابن ماجه , ورواه الترمذي قبل حديث الباب بحديثين وقال : " حسن صحيح " . , وقوله : " مثله " . فالله أعلم . 
فإني في شك من ثبوت ذلك عن الترمذي وإن كان ورد ذلك في بعض نسخ كتابه . 
فقد أورد السيوطي في " الجامع الصغير " هذا الحديث من رواية الترمذي , وابن ماجه عن " أبي هريرة وأبي سعيد " معاً . 
وفي عزوه لابن ماجه نظر أيضاً , فإني لم أجد عنده إلا اللفظ الثاني الذي رواه مسلم . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
ولم يقع في نسخة " السنن " التي عليها شرح " تحفة الأحوذي " سوق هذا الإسناد الثاني عقب حديث الباب . 
ولهذا اللفظ عنده طريق أخرى عن أبي هريرة مرفوعاً بلفظ : " .... وما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله , ويتدارسونه بينهم , إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة ... ‎" والباقي مثله . 
وصالح مولى التوأمة الذي في اللفظ الأول ضعيف لاختلاطه , ولكنه لم يتفرد به بل تابعه جماعة منهم : أبو صالح السمان ذكوان بلفظ : 
" ما قعد قوم مقعداً لم يذكروا فيه الله عز وجل , ويصلوا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , إلا كان عليهم حسرة يوم القيامة , وإن دخلوا الجنة للثواب " .





إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي
شكر خاص للأخ العزيز سمو البرنس وائل

[/frame]

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="14 80"]
سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول
للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 76
" ما قعد قوم مقعداً لم يذكروا فيه الله عز وجل ويصلوا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا كان عليهم حسرة يوم القيامة وإن دخلوا الجنة للثواب " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 116 : 
رواه أحمد ( 2 / 463 ) , وابن حبان في " صحيحه " ( 2322 - موارد ) , والحاكم ( 1 / 492 ) , والخطيب في " الفقيه والمتفقه " ( 237 / 1 ) , من طريق الأعمش عن أبي صالح عن " أبي هريرة " مرفوعاً . 
وإسناده صحيح . وقال الهيثمي ( 10 / 79 ) : " رواه أحمد ورجاله رجال الصحيح " . 
وأخرجه ابن الجوزي في " منهاج القاصدين " ( 1 / 72 / 2 ) لكن وقع عنده عن أبي سعيد الخدري , بدل " أبي هريرة " , فلعله وهم من بعض رواته . 
قلت : ورواه سهيل بن أبي صالح عن أبيه بلفظ : " ما من قوم يقومون من مجلس لا يذكرون الله فيه , إلا قاموا على مثل جيفة حمار وكان عليهم حسرة يوم القيامة " .

الحديث رقم 77

" ما من قوم يقومون من مجلس لا يذكرون الله فيه إلا قاموا على مثل جيفة حمار وكان عليهم حسرة يوم القيامة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1/116: 
( عن " سهيل بن أبي صالح عن أبيه " ) : رواه أبو داود ( 4855 ) , والطحاوي ( 2 / 367 ) , وأبو الشيخ في " طبقات الأصبهانيين " ( 229 ) , وابن بشران في " الأمالي " ( 30 / 6 / 1 عام 3927 ) , وابن السني ( 439 ) , والحاكم ( 1 / 492 ) , وأبو نعيم ( 7 / 207 ) وأحمد ( 2 / 389 , 515 , 527 ) . 
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح على شرط مسلم " . ووافقه الذهبي , وهو كما قالا . 
ومنهم سعيد بن أبي سعيد المقبري و لفظه : " من قعد مقعداً لم يذكر الله فيه , كانت عليه من الله ترة , ومن اضطجع مضجعاً لا يذكر الله فيه , كانت عليه من الله ترة " .


" من قعد مقعداً لم يذكر الله فيه كانت عليه من الله ترة ومن اضطجع مضجعاً لا يذكر الله فيه كانت عليه من الله ترة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 117 :
رواه أبو داود ( 4856 , 5059 ) . والحميدي في " مسنده " ( 1158 ) الشطر الأول وابن السني ( 743 ) الشطر الثاني فقط من طريق محمد بن عجلان عنه . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد حسن . 
وعزاه المنذري في " الترغيب " ( 2 / 235 ) لأبي داود بهذا اللفظ وبزيادة : " وما مشى أحد ممشى لم يذكر الله فيه , إلا كان عليه من الله ترة " , ثم قال : " ورواه أحمد وابن أبي الدنيا والنسائي وابن حبان في " صحيحه " كلهم بنحو أبي داود " . 
ولي عليه ملاحظتان : 
الأولى : أن الزيادة المذكورة ليست عند أبي داود في الموضعين المشار إليهما من كتابه وإنما هي عند ابن حبان ( 2321 ) : وعنده بدل قضية الاضطجاع : " وما أوى أحد إلى فراشه ولم يذكر الله فيه إلا كان عليه ترة " . 
( ترة ) أي نقصاً , والهاء فيه عوض من الواو المحذوفة . 
الثانية : أن أحمد لم يروه من هذا الطريق باللفظ المذكور , وإنما رواه من طريق أخرى باللفظ الآتي : ومنهم أبو إسحاق مولى الحارث ولفظه : 
" ما جلس قوم مجلساً فلم يذكروا الله فيه , إلا كان عليهم ترة , وما من رجل مشى طريقاً فلم يذكر الله عز وجل , إلا كان عليه ترة , وما من رجل أوى إلى فراشه فلم يذكر الله , إلا كان عليه ترة " .

الحديث رقم 79

" ما جلس قوم مجلساً فلم يذكروا الله فيه إلا كان عليهم ترة وما من رجل مشى طريقاً فلم يذكر الله عز وجل إلا كان عليه ترة وما من رجل أوى إلى فراشه فلم يذكر الله إلا كان عليه ترة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 118 :
رواه أحمد ( 2 / 432 ) , وابن السني ( 375 ) , والحاكم ( 1 / 550 ) عن سعيد بن أبي سعيد عن " أبي إسحاق " به . 
وقال أحمد : " عن إسحاق " وقال الحاكم : " عن إسحاق بن عبد الله بن الحارث " وقال : " صحيح على شرط البخاري " . وقال الذهبي : " على شرط مسلم " . 
قلت : وفي كل ذلك نظر , فإن إسحاق هذا إن كان ابن عبد الله بن الحارث كما وقع لدى الحاكم فليس من رجال البخاري ولا مسلم ولكنه ثقة روى عنه جماعة . وإن كان أبا إسحاق مولى الحارث فلا يعرف كما قال الذهبي , وإن كان إسحاق غير منسوب فلم أعرفه . 
وفي " المجمع " ( 10 / 80 ) : " رواه أحمد وأبو إسحاق مولى عبد الله بن الحارث بن نوفل لم يوثقه أحد , ولم يجرحه أحد وبقية رجال أحد إسنادي أحمد رجال الصحيح " . 
وله شاهد من حديث ابن عمرو بلفظ : 
" ما من قوم جلسوا مجلساً لم يذكروا الله فيه , إلا رأوه حسرة يوم القيامة " .

الحديث رقم 80

" ما من قوم جلسوا مجلساً لم يذكروا الله فيه إلا رأوه حسرة يوم القيامة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 118 : 
(‏عن " ابن عمرو " ) :
أخرجه أحمد ( 2 / 124 ) بإسناد حسن . 
وقال الهيثمي : " رواه أحمد ورجاله رجال الصحيح " . 
شاهد ثان : أخرجه الطيالسي ( 1756 ) عن جابر بسند على شرط مسلم . 
وله شاهد آخر عن عبد الله بن مغفل مثله .
أخرجه ابن الضريسي في " أحاديث مسلم بن إبراهيم الفراهيدي " ( 8 / 1 - 2 ) بسند لا بأس به في المتابعات والشواهد , رواه الطبراني في " الكبير " و " الأوسط " ورجالهما رجال الصحيح والبيهقي كما في " الترغيب " ( 2 / 236 ) . 
فقه الحديث :
لقد دل هذا الحديث الشريف وما في معناه على وجوب ذكر الله سبحانه وكذا الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في كل مجلس , ودلالة الحديث على ذلك من وجوه : 
أولا - قوله : " فإن شاء عذبهم , وإن شاء غفر لهم " فإن هذا لا يقال إلا فيما كان فعله واجباً وتركه معصية . 
ثانيا - قوله : " وإن دخلوا الجنة للثواب " . 
فإنه ظاهر في كون تارك الذكر والصلاة عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم , يستحق دخول النار , وإن كان مصيره إلى الجنة ثواباً على إيمانه . 
ثالثا : قوله : " وإلا قاموا على مثل جيفة حمار " . 
فإن هذا التشبيه يقتضي تقبيح عملهم كل التقبيح , وما يكون ذلك - إن شاء الله تعالى - إلا فيما هو حرام ظاهر التحريم . والله أعلم . 
فعلى كل مسلم أن يتنبه لذلك , ولا يغفل عن ذكر الله عز وجل , والصلاة على 
نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم , في كل مجلس يقعده , وإلا كان عليه ترة وحسرة يوم القيامة . 
قال المناوي في " فيض القدير " : " فيتأكد ذكر الله , والصلاة على رسوله عند إرادة القيام من المجلس , وتحصل السنة في الذكر والصلاة بأي لفظ كان , لكن الأكمل في الذكر " سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك , وفي الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما في آخر التشهد " . 
قلت : والذكر المشار إليه هو المعروف بكفارة المجلس , وقد جاء فيه عدة أحاديث أذكر واحداً منها هو أتمها : وهو كفارة المجلس : " من قال : سبحان الله وبحمده , سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك , فقالها في مجلس ذكر , كانت كالطابع يطبع عليه , ومن قالها في مجلس لغو كانت كفارة له " .

إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي
شكر خاص للأخ العزيز سمو البرنس وائل[/frame]

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="14 80"]
سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة 

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 81
" من قال : سبحان الله وبحمده سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك , فقالها في مجلس ذكر كانت كالطابع يطبع عليه ومن قالها في مجلس لغو كانت كفارة له " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 120 : 
أخرجه الطبراني ( 1 / 79 / 2 ) والحاكم ( 1 / 537 ) من طريق " نافع بن جبير ابن مطعم عن أبيه " مرفوعاً .
وقال : " صحيح على شرط مسلم " . ووافقه الذهبي وهو كما قالا . 
وعزاه المنذري ( 2 / 236 ) للنسائي والطبراني , قال : " ورجالهما رجال الصحيح " . 
وقال الهيثمي ( 10 / 142 و 423 ) : " رواه الطبراني ورجاله رجال الصحيح " . 
قلت : وفي رواية للطبراني زيادة : " يقولها ثلاث مرات " وقد سكت عليها الهيثمي , وليس بجيد , فإن في سندها خالد بن يزيد العمري وقد كذبه أبو حاتم ويحيى , وقال ابن حبان : " يروي الموضوعات عن الأثبات " . 
فهذه الزيادة واهية لا يلتفت إليها .

الحديث رقم 82

" لا أشبع الله بطنه . يعني معاوية " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 121 :
رواه أبو داود الطيالسي في " مسنده " ( 2746 ) : حدثنا هشام وأبو عوانة عن أبي حمزة القصاب عن " ابن عباس " : " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعث إلى معاوية ليكتب له : فقال : إنه يأكل ثم بعث إليه , فقال : إنه يأكل , فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال مسلم , وفي أبي حمزة القصاب واسمه عمران بن أبي عطاء كلام من بعضهم لا يضره , فقد وثقه جماعة من الأئمة منهم أحمد وابن معين وغيرهما , ومن ضعفه لم يبين السبب , فهو جرح مبهم غير مقبول , وكأنه لذلك احتج به مسلم , وأخرج له هذا الحديث في " صحيحه " ( 8 / 27 ) من طريق شعبة عن أبي حمزة القصاب به . 
وأخرجه أحمد ( 1 / 240 , 291 , 335 , 338 ) عن شعبة وأبي عوانة عنه به , دون قوله : " لا أشبع الله بطنه " وكأنه من اختصار أحمد أو بعض شيوخه , وزاد في رواية : " وكان كاتبه " وسندها صحيح . 
وقد يستغل بعض الفرق هذا الحديث ليتخذوا منه مطعناً في معاوية رضي الله عنه , وليس فيه ما يساعدهم على ذلك , كيف وفيه أنه كان كاتب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ? ! ولذلك قال الحافظ ابن عساكر ( 16 / 349 / 2 ) " إنه أصح ما ورد في فضل معاوية " فالظاهر أن هذا الدعاء منه صلى الله عليه وسلم غير مقصود , بل هو ما جرت به عادة العرب في وصل كلامها بلا نية كقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في بعض نسائه " عقرى حلقى " و " تربت يمينك " . ويمكن أن يكون ذلك منه صلى الله عليه وسلم بباعث البشرية التي أفصح عنها هو نفسه عليه السلام في أحاديث كثيرة متواترة . 
منها حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : " دخل على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رجلان , فكلماه بشيء لا أدري ما هو فأغضباه , فلعنهما وسبهما , فلما خرجا قلت : يا رسول الله من أصاب من الخير شيئاً ما أصابه هذان ? قال : وما ذاك ? قالت : قلت : لعنتهما وسببتهما , قال : " أو ما علمت ما شارطت عليه ربي ? قلت : اللهم إنما أنا بشر , فأي المسلمين لعنته أو سببته فاجعله له زكاةً وأجراً " .


الحديث رقم 83

" أو ما علمت ما شارطت عليه ربي ? قلت : اللهم إنما أنا بشر فأي المسلمين لعنته أو سببته فاجعله له زكاةً وأجراً " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 122 : 
رواه مسلم مع الحديث الذي قبله في باب واحد هو " باب من لعنه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو سبه أو دعا عليه وليس هو أهلاً لذلك كان له زكاةً وأجراً ورحمةً " .
ثم ساق فيه من حديث " أنس بن مالك " قال : " كانت عند أم سليم يتيمة وهي أم أنس , فرأى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اليتيمة , فقال : آنت هي ? لقد كبرت لا كبر سنك فرجعت اليتيمة إلى أم سليم تبكي فقالت أم سليم : ما لك يا بنية ? فقالت الجارية : دعا علي نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن لا يكبر سني أبداً , أو قالت : قرني , فخرجت أم سليم مستعجله تلوث خمارها حتى لقيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال لها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ما لك يا أم سليم ? فقالت يا نبي الله , أدعوت على يتيمتي ? قال : وما ذاك يا أم سليم ? قالت : زعمت أنك دعوت أن لا يكبر سنها , ولا يكبر قرنها قال : فضحك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , ثم قال : " يا أم سليم ! أما تعلمين أن شرطي على ربي ? أني اشترطت على ربي فقلت : إنما أنا بشر أرضى كما يرضى البشر , وأغضب كما يغضب البشر , فأيما أحد دعوت عليه من أمتي بدعوة ليس لها بأهل , أن يجعلها له طهوراً وزكاةً وقربةً يقربه بها منه يوم القيامة " .


الحديث رقم 84

" يا أم سليم ! أما تعلمين أن شرطي على ربي ? أني اشترطت على ربي فقلت : إنما أنا بشر أرضى كما يرضى البشر وأغضب كما يغضب البشر فأيما أحد دعوت عليه من أمتي بدعوة ليس لها بأهل أن يجعلها له طهوراً وزكاةً وقربةً يقربه بها منه يوم القيامة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 123 :
( عن " أم سليم " ) : ثم أتبع الإمام مسلم هذا الحديث بحديث معاوية وبه ختم الباب , إشارة منه رحمه الله إلى أنها من باب واحد , وفي معنى واحد , فكما لا يضر اليتيمة دعاؤه صلى الله عليه وسلم عليه بل هو لها زكاة وقربة , فكذلك دعاؤه صلى الله عليه وسلم على معاوية . 
وقد قال الإمام النووي في " شرحه على مسلم " ( 2 / 325 طبع الهند ) : " وأما دعاؤه صلى الله عليه وسلم على معاوية ففيه جوابان : 
أحدهما : أنه جرى على اللسان بلا قصد . 
والثانى : أنه عقوبة له لتأخره , وقد فهم مسلم رحمه الله من هذا الحديث أن معاوية لم يكن مستحقاً الدعاء عليه , فلهذا أدخله في هذا الباب , وجعله غيره من مناقب معاوية لأنه في الحقيقة يصير دعاء له " . 
وقد أشار الذهبي إلى هذا المعنى الثاني فقال في " سير أعلام النبلاء " ( 9 / 171 / 2 ) : " قلت : لعل أن , يقال : هذه منقبة لمعاوية لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : اللهم من لعنته أو سببته فاجعل ذلك له زكاة ورحمة " . 
واعلم أن قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذه الأحاديث : " إنما أنا بشر أرضى كما يرضى البشر ..‎" إنما هو تفصيل لقول الله تبارك وتعالى : ( قل إنما أنا بشر مثلكم , يوحى إلي ....‎) الآية . 
وقد يبادر بعض ذوي الأهواء أو العواطف الهوجاء , إلى إنكار مثل هذا الحديث بزعم تعظيم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وتنزيهه عن النطق به ! ولا مجال إلى مثل هذا الإنكار فإن الحديث صحيح , بل هو عندنا متواتر , فقد رواه مسلم من حديث عائشة وأم سلمة كما ذكرنا , ومن حديث أبي هريرة وجابر رضي الله عنهما , وورد من حديث سلمان وأنس وسمرة وأبي الطفيل وأبي سعيد وغيرهم . انظر " كنز العمال " ( 2 / 124 ) . 
وتعظيم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تعظيماً مشروعاً , إنما يكون بالإيمان بكل ما جاء عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم صحيحاً ثابتاً , وبذلك يجتمع الإيمان به صلى الله عليه وسلم عبداً ورسولاً , دون إفراط ولا تفريط , فهو صلى الله عليه وسلم بشر , بشهادة الكتاب والسنة , ولكنه سيد البشر وأفضلهم إطلاقاً بنص الأحاديث الصحيحة . وكما يدل عليه تاريخ حياته صلى الله عليه وسلم وسيرته , وما حباه الله تعالى به من الأخلاق الكريمة , والخصال الحميدة , التي لم تكتمل في بشر اكتمالها فيه صلى الله عليه وسلم , وصدق الله العظيم , إذ خاطبه بقوله الكريم : ( وإنك لعلى خلق عظيم ) .



الحديث رقم 85

" ارحلوا لصاحبيكم واعملوا لصاحبيكم ! ادنوا فكلا " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 124 :
رواه أبو بكر ابن أبي شيبة في " المصنف " ( ج 2 / 149 / 2 ) , والفريابي في " الصيام " ( 4 / 64 / 1 ) عنه وعن أخيه عثمان بن أبي شيبة , قالا : حدثنا عمر بن سعد أبو داود عن سفيان عن الأوزاعي عن يحيى بن أبي كثير عن أبي سلمة عن "‎أبي هريرة " قال : " أتي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بطعام وهو بـ ( مر الظهران ) , فقال لأبي بكر وعمر : ادنوا فكلا , فقالا : إنا صائمان , فقال : ارحلوا لصاحبيكم " الحديث . 
وكذا أخرجه النسائي ( 1 / 315 ) وابن دحيم في " الأمالي " ( 2 / 1 ) من طرق أخرى عن عمر بن سعد به . 
ثم أخرجه النسائي من طريق محمد بن شعيب : أخبرني الأوزاعي به مرسلاً لم يذكر أبا هريرة , وكذلك أخرجه من طريق علي - وهو ابن المبارك - عن يحيى به . 
ولعل الموصول أرجح , لأن الذي وصله وهو سفيان عن الأوزاعي ثقة , وزيادة الثقة مقبولة ما لم تكن منافية لمن هو أوثق منه . 
قلت : وإسناده صحيح على شرط مسلم , ورواه ابن خزيمة في " صحيحه " وقال : " فيه دليل على أن للصائم في السفر الفطر بعد مضي بعض النهار " . كما في " فتح الباري " ( 4 / 158 ) . وأخرجه الحاكم ( 1 / 433 ) و قال : " صحيح على شرط الشيخين " . ووافقه الذهبي ! وإنما هو على شرط مسلم وحده , فإن عمر بن سعد لم يخرج له البخاري شيئاً . 
والغرض من قوله صلى الله عليه و آله وسلم : " ارحلوا لصاحبيكم ...‎" الإنكار وبيان أن الأفضل أن يفطرا ولا يحوجا الناس إلى خدمتهما , ويبين ذلك ما روى الفريابي ( 67 / 1 ) عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال : " لا تصم فى السفر فإنهم إذا أكلوا طعاماً قالوا : ارفعوا للصائم ! وإذا عملوا عملاً قالوا : اكفلوا للصائم ! فيذهبوا بأجرك " . ورجاله ثقات .
قلت : ففي الحديث توجيه كريم , إلى خلق قويم , وهو الاعتماد على النفس , وترك التواكل على الغير , أو حملهم على خدمته , ولو لسبب مشروع كالصيام , أفليس في الحديث إذن رد واضح على أولئك الذين يستغلون عملهم , فيحملون الناس على التسارع في خدمتهم , حتى في حمل نعالهم ?‎! ولئن قال بعضهم : لقد كان الصحابة رضي الله عنهم يخدمون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أحسن خدمة , حتى كان فيهم من يحمل نعليه صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو عبد الله بن مسعود . 
فجوابنا نعم , ولكن هل احتجاجهم بهذا لأنفسهم إلا تزكية منهم لها , واعتراف بأنهم ينظرون إليها على أنهم ورثته صلى الله عليه وسلم في العلم حتى يصح لهم هذا القياس ?‎! وايم الله لو كان لديهم نص على أنهم الورثة لم يجز لهم هذا القياس , فهؤلاء أصحابه صلى الله عليه وسلم المشهود لهم بالخيرية , وخاصة منهم العشرة المبشرين بالجنة , فقد كانوا خدام أنفسهم , ولم يكن واحد منهم يخدم من غيره , عشر معشار ما يخدم أولئك المعنيين من تلامذتهم ومريديهم ! فكيف وهم لا نص عندهم بذلك , ولذلك فإني أقول : إن هذا القياس فاسد الاعتبار من أصله , هدانا الله تعالى جميعاً سبيل التواضع والرشاد .

إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

[/frame]

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="14 80"]
سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة 

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 86" من أنظر معسراً فله بكل يوم صدقة قبل أن يحل الدين , فإذا حل الدين فأنظره فله بكل يوم مثليه صدقة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 126 :
رواه أحمد ( 5 / 360 ) عن " سليمان بن بريدة عن أبيه " قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " من أنظر معسراً فله بكل يوم مثله صدقة , قال : ثم سمعته يقول : من أنظر معسراً فله بكل يوم مثله صدقة , قلت : سمعتك يا رسول الله تقول : من أنظر معسراً فله بكل يوم مثله صدقة , ثم سمعتك تقول : من أنظر معسراً فله بكل يوم مثليه صدقة , قال : له بكل يوم صدقة قبل أن يحل الدين فإذا حل الدين فأنظره فله بكل يوم مثليه صدقة " . 
قلت : وإسناده صحيح رجاله ثقات محتج بهم في " صحيح مسلم " .
ثم رأيته في " المستدرك " ( 2 / 29 ) وقال : " صحيح على شرط الشيخين " ووافقه الذهبي فأخطأ لأن سليمان هذا لم يخرج له البخاري , وإنما الذي أخرج له الشيخان هو أخوه عبد الله بن بريدة .



الحديث رقم 87

" يدرس الإسلام كما يدرس وشي الثوب حتى لا يدرى ما صيام ولا صلاة ولا نسك ولا صدقة وليسرى على كتاب الله عز وجل في ليلة فلا يبقى في الأرض منه آية وتبقى طوائف من الناس : الشيخ الكبير والعجوز , يقولون : أدركنا آباءنا على هذه الكلمة : " لا إله إلا الله " فنحن نقولها " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1/127:
أخرجه ابن ماجه ( 4049 ) والحاكم ( 4 / 473 ) من طريق أبي معاوية عن أبي مالك الأشجعي عن ربعي بن حراش عن " حذيفة بن اليمان " مرفوعاً به , وزاد : " قال صلة بن زفر لحذيفة : ما تغني عنهم لا إله إلا الله و هم لا يدرون ما صلاة ولا صيام ولا نسك ولا صدقة ? فأعرض عنه حذيفة , ثم ردها عليه ثلاثاً , كل ذلك يعرض عنه حذيفة , ثم أقبل عليه في الثالثة فقال : يا صلة ! تنجيهم من النار . ثلاثاً " . 
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح على شرط مسلم " . ووافقه الذهبي . 
قلت : وهو كما قالا . 
وقال البوصيري في " الزوائد " ( ق 247 / 1 ) : " إسناده صحيح , رجاله ثقات " . 
( يدرس ) من درس الرسم دروساً : إذا عفا وهلك . 
( وشي الثوب ) نقشه . 
من فوائد الحديث : 
وفي هذا الحديث نبأ خطير , وهو أنه سوف يأتي يوم على الإسلام يمحى أثره , وعلى القرآن فيرفع فلا يبقى منه ولا آية واحدة , وذلك لا يكون قطعاً إلا بعد أن يسيطر الإسلام على الكرة الأرضية جميعها , وتكون كلمته فيها هي العليا . 
كما هو نص قول الله تبارك و تعالى ( هو الذي أرسل رسوله بالهدى ودين الحق ليظهره على الدين كله ) , وكما شرح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك في أحاديث كثيرة سبق ذكر بعضها في المقال الأول من هذه المقالات ( الأحاديث الصحيحة ) . 
وما رفع القرآن الكريم في آخر الزمان إلا تمهيداً لإقامة الساعة على شرار الخلق الذين لا يعرفون شيئاً من الإسلام البتة , حتى ولا توحيده ! 
وفي الحديث إشارة إلى عظمة القرآن , وأن وجوده بين المسلمين هو السبب لبقاء دينهم ورسوخ بنيانه وما ذلك إلا بتدارسه وتدبره وتفهمه ولذلك تعهد الله تبارك وتعالى بحفظه , إلى أن يأذن الله برفعه . فما أبعد ضلال بعض المقلدة الذين يذهبون إلى أن الدين محفوظ بالمذاهب الأربعة , وأنه لا ضير على المسلمين من ضياع قرآنهم لو فرض وقوع ذلك !‎! هذا ما كان صرح لي به أحد كبار المفتين من الأعاجم وهو يتكلم العربية الفصحى بطلاقة وذلك لما جرى الحديث بيني وبينه حول الاجتهاد والتقليد . 
قال - ما يردده كثير من الناس - : إن الاجتهاد أغلق بابه منذ القرن الرابع ! فقلت له : وماذا نفعل بهذه الحوادث الكثيرة التي تتطلب معرفة حكم الله فيها اليوم ? قال : إن هذه الحوادث مهما كثرت فستجد الجواب عنها في كتب علمائنا إما عن عينها أو مثلها .
قلت : فقد اعترفت ببقاء باب الاجتهاد مفتوحاً ولا بد ! 
قال : وكيف ذلك ? 
قلت : لأنك اعترفت أن الجواب قد يكون عن مثلها , لا عن عينها وإذ الأمر كذلك , فلابد من النظر في كون الحادثه في هذا العصر , هي مثل التي أجابوا عنها , وحين ذلك فلا مناص من استعمال النظر والقياس وهو الدليل الرابع من أدلة الشرع , وهذا معناه الاجتهاد بعينه لمن هو له أهل ! فكيف تقولون بسد بابه ?‎ !‎
ويذكرني هذا بحديث آخر جرى بيني وبين أحد المفتين شمال سورية , سألته : هل تصح الصلاة في الطائرة ? 
قال : نعم . 
قلت : هل تقول ذلك تقليداً أم اجتهاداً ? 
قال : ماذا تعني ? 
قلت : لا يخفى أن من أصولكم في الإفتاء , أنه لا يجوز الإفتاء باجتهاد , بل اعتماداً على نص من إمام , فهل هناك نص بصحة الصلاة في الطائرة ? 
قال : لا . 
قلت : فكيف إذن خالفتم أصلكم هذا فأفتيتم دون نص ? 
قال : قياساً . 
قلت : ما هو المقيس عليه ? 
قال : الصلاة في السفينة . 
قلت : هذا حسن , ولكنك خالفت بذلك أصلاً وفرعاً , أما الأصل فما سبق ذكره , وأما الفرع فقد ذكر الرافعي في شرحه أن المصلي لو صلى في أرجوحة غير معلقة بالسقف ولا مدعمة بالأرض فصلاته باطلة . 
قال : لا علم لي بهذا . 
قلت : فراجع الرافعي إذن لتعلم أن ( فوق كل ذي علم عليم ) , فلو أنك تعترف أنك من أهل القياس والاجتهاد وأنه يجوز لك ذلك ولو في حدود المذهب فقط , لكانت النتيجة أن الصلاة في الطائرة باطلة لأنها هي التي يتحقق فيها ما ذكره الرافعي من الفرضية الخيالية يومئذ . أما نحن فنرى أن الصلاة في الطائرة صحيحة لا شك في ذلك , ولئن كان السبب في صحة الصلاة في السفينة أنها مدعمة بالماء بينها وبين الأرض , فالطائرة أيضاً مدعمة بالهواء بينها وبين الأرض . وهذا هو الذي بدا لكم في أول الأمر حين بحثتم استقلالاً , ولكنكم لما علمتم بذلك الفرع المذهبي صدكم عن القول بما أداكم إليه بحثكم !‎?
أعود إلى إتمام الحديث مع المفتي الأعجمي , قلت له : وإذا كان الأمر كما تقولون : إن المسلمين ليسوا بحاجة إلى مجتهدين لأن المفتي يجد الجواب عن عين المسألة أو مثلها , فهل يترتب ضرر ما لو فرض ذهاب القرآن ? 
قال : هذا لا يقع .
قلت : إنما أقول : لو فرض . 
قال : لا يترتب أي ضرر لو فرض وقوع ذلك ! 
قلت : فما قيمة امتنان الله عز وجل إذن على عباده بحفظ القرآن حين قال : ( إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون ) , إذا كان هذا الحفظ غير ضروري بعد الأئمة ?‎! 
والحقيقة أن هذا الجواب الذي حصلنا عليه من المفتي بطريق المحاورة , هو جواب كل مقلد على وجه الأرض , وإنما الفرق أن بعضهم لا يجرؤ على التصريح به , وإن كان قلبه قد انطوى عليه . نعوذ بالله من الخذلان . 
فتأمل أيها القارىء اللبيب مبلغ ضرر ما نشكو منه , لقد جعلوا القرآن في حكم المرفوع , وهو لا يزال بين ظهرانينا والحمد لله , فكيف يكون حالهم حين يسرى عليه في ليلة , فلا يبقى في الأرض منه آية ?‎! فاللهم هداك . 
حكم تارك الصلاة :
هذا وفي الحديث فائدة فقهية هامة , وهي أن شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله تنجي قائلها من الخلود في النار يوم القيامة ولو كان لا يقوم بشيء من أركان الإسلام الخمسة الأخرى كالصلاة وغيرها , ومن المعلوم أن العلماء اختلفوا في حكم تارك الصلاة خاصة , مع إيمانه بمشروعيتها , فالجمهور على أنه لا يكفر بذلك , بل يفسق وذهب أحمد إلى أنه يكفر وأنه يقتل ردة , لاحداً , وقد صح عن الصحابة أنهم كانوا لا يرون شيئاً من الأعمال تركه كفر غير الصلاة . رواه الترمذي والحاكم , وأنا أرى أن الصواب رأي الجمهور , وأن ما ورد عن الصحابة ليس نصاً على أنهم كانوا يريدون بـ ( الكفر ) هنا الكفر الذي يخلد صاحبه في النار ولا يحتمل أن يغفره الله له , كيف ذلك وهذا حذيفة بن اليمان - وهو من كبار أولئك الصحابة - يرد على صلة بن زفر وهو يكاد يفهم الأمر على نحو فهم أحمد له , فيقول : ما تغني عنهم لا إله إلا الله , وهم لا يدرون ما صلاة ...." فيجيبه حذيفة بعد إعراضه عنه : " يا صلة تنجيهم من النار . ثلاثاً " . 
فهذا نص من حذيفة رضي الله عنه على أن تارك الصلاة , ومثلها بقية الأركان ليس بكافر , بل هو مسلم ناج من الخلود في النار يوم القيامة . فاحفظ هذا فإنه قد لا تجده في غير هذا المكان . 
وفي الحديث المرفوع ما يشهد له , ولعلنا نذكره فيما بعد إن شاء الله تعالى . 
ثم وقفت على " الفتاوى الحديثية " ( 84 / 2 ) للحافظ السخاوي , فرأيته يقول بعد أن ساق بعض الأحاديث الواردة في تكفير تارك الصلاة وهي مشهورة معروفة : " ولكن كل هذا إنما يحمل على ظاهره في حق تاركها جاحداً لوجودها مع كونه ممن نشأ بين المسلمين , لأنه يكون حينئذ كافراً مرتداً بإجماع المسلمين , فإن رجع إلى الإسلام قبل منه , وإلا قتل . وأما من تركها بلا عذر , بل تكاسلاً مع اعتقاد وجوبها , فالصحيح المنصوص الذي قطع به الجمهور أنه لا يكفر , وأنه - على الصحيح أيضاً - بعد إخراج الصلاة الواحدة عن وقتها الضروري , كأن يترك الظهر مثلاً حتى تغرب الشمس أو المغرب حتى يطلع الفجر - يستتاب كما يستتاب المرتد , ثم يقتل إن لم يتب , ويغسل ويصلى عليه ويدفن في مقابر المسلمين , مع إجراء سائر أحكام المسلمين عليه . ويؤول إطلاق الكفر عليه لكونه شارك الكافر في بعض أحكامه . وهو وجوب العمل , جمعا بين هذه النصوص وبين ما صح أيضاً عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : خمس صلوات كتبهن الله - فذكر الحديث . وفيه : " إن شاء عذبه , وإن شاء غفر له " وقال أيضاً : " من مات وهو يعلم أن لا إله إلا الله دخل الجنة " إلى غير ذلك . ولهذا لم يزل المسلمون يرثون تارك الصلاة ويورثونه ولو كان كافراً لم يغفر له , ولم يرث ولم يورث " . 
وقد ذكر نحو هذا الشيخ سليمان بن الشيخ عبد الله في " حاشيته على المقنع " , ( 1 / 95 - 96 ) وختم البحث بقوله : " ولأن ذلك إجماع المسلمين , فإننا لا نعلم في عصر من الأعصار أحداً من تاركي الصلاة , ترك تغسيله والصلاة عليه , ولا منع ميراث موروثه مع كثرة تاركي الصلاة , ولو كفر لثبتت هذه الأحكام . وأما الأحاديث المتقدمة , فهي على وجه التغليظ والتشبيه بالكفار لا على الحقيقة , كقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : " سباب المسلم فسوق , وقتاله كفر " , وقوله " من حلف بغير الله فقد أشرك " وغير ذلك . قال الموفق : وهذا أصوب القولين " . 
أقول : نقلت هذا النص من " الحاشية " المذكورة , ليعلم بعض متعصبة الحنابلة , أن الذي ذهبت إليه , ليس رأياً لنا تفردنا به دون أهل العلم , بل هو مذهب جمهورهم , والمحققين من علماء الحنابلة أنفسهم , كالموفق هذا , وهو ابن قدامة المقدسي , وغيره , ففي ذلك حجة كافية على أولئك المتعصبة , تحملهم إن شاء الله تعالى , على ترك غلوائهم , والاعتدال في حكمهم . 
بيد أن هنا دقيقة , قل من رأيته تنبه لها , أو نبه عليها , فوجب الكشف عنها وبيانها . 
فأقول : إن التارك للصلاة كسلاً إنما يصح الحكم بإسلامه , ما دام لا يوجد هناك ما يكشف عن مكنون قلبه , أو يدل عليه , ومات على ذلك , قبل أن يستتاب كما هو الواقع في هذا الزمان , أما لو خير بين القتل والتوبة بالرجوع إلى المحافظة على الصلاة , فاختار القتل عليها , فقتل , فهو في هذه الحالة يموت كافراً , ولا يدفن في مقابر المسلمين , ولا تجري عليه أحكامهم , خلافا لما سبق عن السخاوي لأنه لا يعقل - لو كان غير جاحد لها في قلبه - أن يختار القتل عليها , هذا أمر مستحيل , معروف بالضرورة من طبيعة الإنسان , لا يحتاج إثباته إلى برهان . 
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى في " مجموعة الفتاوى " ( 2 / 48 ) : " و متى امتنع الرجل من الصلاة حتى يقتل , لم يكن في الباطن مقراً بوجوبها ولا ملتزماً بفعلها , وهذا كافر باتفاق المسلمين , كما استفاضت الآثار عن الصحابة بكفر هذا , ودلت عليه النصوص الصحيحة .... فمن كان مصراً على تركها حتى يموت , لا يسجد لله سجدة قط , فهذا لا يكون قط مسلماً مقراً بوجوبها , فإن اعتقاد الوجوب واعتقاد أن تاركها يستحق القتل , هذا داع تام إلى فعلها , والداعي مع القدرة يوجب وجود المقدور , فإذا كان قادراً ولم يفعل قط , علم أن الداعي في حقه لم يوجد " .



الحديث رقم 88

" ما اجتمع هذه الخصال في رجل في يوم إلا دخل الجنة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 133 : 
رواه مسلم في " صحيحه " ( 7 / 100 ) والبخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( رقم 515 ) وابن عساكر في " تاريخه " ( ج 9 / 288 / 1 ) من طريق مروان بن معاوية قال : حدثنا يزيد بن كيسان عن أبي حازم عن " أبي هريرة " قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من أصبح منكم اليوم صائماً ? قال أبو بكر : أنا , قال : من عاد منكم اليوم مريضاً ? قال أبو بكر أنا , قال : من شهد منكم اليوم جنازة ? قال أبو بكر : أنا , قال : من أطعم اليوم مسكيناً ? قال أبو بكر : أنا , قال مروان : بلغني أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : فذكره . 
والسياق للبخارى . وليس عند مسلم وابن عساكر " قال مروان : بلغني " بل هذا البلاغ عندهما متصل بأصل الحديث من طريقين عن مروان . وهو الأصح إن شاء الله تعالى . 
والحديث عزاه المنذري في " الترغيب " ( 4 / 162 ) لابن خزيمة فقط في " صحيحه " ! وله طريق أخرى عند ابن عساكر عن عطاء بن يسار عن أبي هريرة نحوه . 
ولبعضه شاهد من حديث عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر بلفظ : " هل منكم أحد أطعم اليوم مسكيناً ? فقال أبو بكر رضي الله عنه : دخلت المسجد فإذا أنا بسائل يسأل , فوجدت كسرة خبز في يد عبد الرحمن , فأخذتها منه , فدفعتها إليه " أخرجه أبو داود وغيره وإسناده ضعيف كما بينته في الأحاديث " الضعيفة " ( 1400 ) .
وفيه فضيلة أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه والبشارة له بالجنة , والأحاديث في ذلك كثيرة طيبة . 
وفيه فضيلة الجمع بين هذه الخصال في يوم واحد , وأن اجتماعها في شخص بشير له بالجنة , جعلنا الله من أهلها .



الحديث رقم 89
" إن أول ما يكفئ - يعني الإسلام - كما يكفأ الإناء - يعني الخمر - , فقيل : كيف يا رسول الله , وقد بين الله فيها ما بين ? قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : يسمونها بغير اسمها " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 134 : 
رواه الدارمي ( 2 / 114 ) : حدثنا زيد بن يحيى حدثنا محمد بن راشد عن أبي وهب الكلاعي عن القاسم بن محمد عن " عائشة " قالت : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا سند حسن , القاسم بن محمد هو ابن أبي بكر الصديق - ثقة أحد الفقهاء في المدينة , احتج به الجماعة . 
وأبو وهب الكلاعي اسمه عبيد الله بن عبيد وثقه دحيم .
وقال ابن معين : لا بأس به . 
ومحمد بن راشد هو المكحولي الخزاعي الدمشقي , وثقه جماعة من كبار الأئمة كأحمد وابن معين وغيرهما , وضعفه آخرون .
وتوسط فيه أبو حاتم فقال : " كان صدوقا حسن الحديث " . 
قلت : وهذا هو الراجح لدينا , وقال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " صدوق يهم " . وزيد بن يحيى , هو إما زيد بن يحيى بن عبيد الخزاعي أبو عبد الله الدمشقي , وإما زيد بن أبي الزرقاء يزيد الموصلي أبو محمد نزيل الرملة , ولم يترجح لدي الآن أيهما المراد هنا , فكلاهما روى عن محمد بن راشد , ولكن أيهما كان فهو ثقة . 
وقد وجدت للحديث طريقا أخرى , أخرجه أبو يعلى في " مسنده " ( 225 / 1 ) وابن عدي ( ق 264 / 2 ) عن الفرات بن سلمان عن القاسم به , ولفظه : " أول ما يكفأ الإسلام كما يكفأ الإناء في شراب يقال له : الطلاء " . 
ثم رواه ابن عدي عن الفرات قال : حدثنا أصحاب لنا عن القاسم به . و قال : " الفرات هذا لم أر المتقدمين صرحوا بضعفه , وأرجو أنه لا بأس به , لأني لم أر في رواياته حديثا منكراً " . 
قلت : وقال ابن أبي حاتم ( 3 / 2 / 80 ) : " سألت أبي عنه ? فقال : لا بأس به , محله الصدق , صالح الحديث " . 
وقال أحمد : " ثقة " . كما في " الميزان " و " اللسان " . 
قلت : فالإسناد صحيح , ولا يضره جهالة أصحاب الفرات , لأنهم جمع ينجبر به جهالتهم , ولعل منهم أبا وهب الكلاعي فإنه قد رواه عن القاسم كما في الطريق الأولى , فالحديث صحيح . وقول الذهبي في ترجمة الفرات : " حديث منكر " منكر من القول , ولعله لم يقف على الطريق الأولى , بل هذا هو الظاهر . والله أعلم . 
والحديث مما فات السيوطي فلم يورده في " الجامع الكبير " , لا في باباً " إن " ولا في " أول " وإنما أورد فيه ما قد يصلح أن يكون شاهداً لهذا فقال ( 1 / 274 / 2 ) : " أول ما يكفأ أمتي عن الإسلام كما يكفأ الإناء , في الخمر . ابن عساكر عن ابن عمرو " . 
ثم رأيته في " تاريخه " ( 18 / 76 / 1 ) عن زيد بن يحيى بن عبيد حدثني ابن ثابت ابن ثوبان عن إسماعيل بن عبد الله قال : سمعت ابن محيريز يقول : سمعت عبد الله بن عمرو يقول فذكره وزاد في آخره " قال : وقلت ( لعله . وقطب ) رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " . وهذا إسناد لا بأس به في الشواهد . 
وللحديث طريق أخرى بلفظ آخر عن عائشة , يأتي في الذي بعده . 
( الطلاء ) قال في " النهاية " : " بالكسر والمد : الشراب المطبوخ من عصير العنب , وهو الرب " . 
ثم ذكر الحديث ثم قال : " هذا نحو الحديث الآخر : سيشرب ناس من أمتي الخمر يسمونها بغير اسمها . يريد : أنهم يشربون النبيذ المسكر , المطبوخ , ويسمونه طلاء , تحرجاً من أن يسموه خمراً " . 
وللحديث شاهد صحيح بلفظ : " ليستحلن طائفة من أمتي الخمر باسم يسمونها إياه , ( وفي رواية ) : يسمونها بغير اسمها " .



لحديث رقم 90

" ليستحلن طائفة من أمتي الخمر باسم يسمونها إياه , ( وفي رواية ) : يسمونها بغير اسمها " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 136 : 
أخرجه ابن ماجه ( 3385 ) وأحمد ( 5 / 318 ) وابن أبي الدنيا في " ذم المسكر " ( ق 4 / 2 ) عن سعيد بن أوس الكاتب عن بلال بن يحيى العبسي عن أبي بكر ابن حفص عن ابن محيريز عن ثابت بن السمط عن " عبادة بن الصامت " قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد جيد , رجاله كلهم ثقات , وابن محيريز اسمه عبد الله . وهو ثقة من رجال الشيخين . 
وأبو بكر بن حفص , هو عبد الله بن حفص بن عمر بن سعد بن أبي وقاص وهو ثقة محتج به في " الصحيحين " أيضاً . 
وبلال بن يحيى العبسي , قال ابن معين : " ليس به بأس " . ووثقه ابن حبان . وقد تابعه شعبة , لكنه أسقط من الإسناد " ثابت بن السمط " وقال : " عن رجل من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " بالرواية الثانية . 
أخرجه النسائي ( 2 / 330 ) , وأحمد ( 4 / 237 ) , وإسناده صحيح , وهو أصح من الأول . 
وروي عن أبي بكر بن حفص على وجه آخر , من طريق محمد بن عبد الوهاب أبي شهاب عن أبي إسحاق الشيباني عن أبي بكر بن حفص عن ابن عمر قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . 
أخرجه الخطيب في " تاريخ بغداد " ( 6 / 205 ) . 
قلت : ورجاله ثقات غير أبي شهاب هذا فلم أعرفه . 
وللحديث شاهد يرويه سعيد بن أبي هلال عن محمد بن عبد الله بن مسلم أن أبا مسلم الخولاني حج , فدخل على عائشة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فجعلت تسأله عن الشام وعن بردها , فجعل يخبرها , فقالت : كيف تصبرون على بردها ? فقال : يا أم المؤمنين إنهم يشربون شراباً لهم , يقال له : الطلاء , فقالت : صدق الله وبلغ حبي , سمعت حبي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " إن ناساً من أمتي يشربون الخمر , يسمونها بغير اسمها " . 
أخرجه الحاكم ( 2 / 147 ) و البيهقي ( 7 / 294 - 295 ) . 
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح على شرط الشيخين " . 
وتعقبه الذهبي بقوله : " قلت : كذا قال : " محمد " , فمحمد مجهول , وإن كان ابن أخي الزهري فالسند منقطع " . 
قلت : وسعيد بن أبي هلال كان اختلط , وقد تقدم الحديث عن عائشة بلفظ آخر قبل هذا الحديث . 
وله شاهد ثان , من حديث أبي أمامة الباهلي قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا تذهب الليالي والأيام , حتى تشرب طائفة من أمتي الخمر , يسمونها بغير اسمها " . 
أخرجه ابن ماجه ( 3384 ) , وأبو نعيم في " الحلية " ( 6 / 97 ) عن عبد السلام بن عبد القدوس , حدثنا ثور بن يزيد عن خالد بن معدان عنه . 
وقال أبو نعيم : " كذا حدثناه عن أبي أمامة , وروي عن ثور عن خالد عن أبي هريرة رضي الله تعالى عنه مثله " . 
قلت : ورجاله ثقات غير عبد السلام هذا وهو ضعيف كما في " التقريب " . 
وله شاهد ثالث يرويه أبو عامر الخزاز عن ابن أبي مليكة عن ابن عباس أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إن أمتي يشربون الخمر في آخر الزمان , يسمونها بغير اسمها " . 
أخرجه الطبراني في " الكبير " ( 3 / 114 / 3 ) . وأبو عامر اسمه صالح بن رستم المزني , وهو صدوق كثير الخطأ كما في " التقريب " , فمثله يستشهد به . والله أعلم . 
وله شاهد رابع يرويه حاتم بن حريث عن مالك بن أبي مريم قال : دخل علينا عبد الرحمن بن غنم فتذاكرنا الطلاء , فقال : حدثني أبو مالك الأشعري أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " ليشربن ناس من أمتي الخمر , يسمونها بغير اسمها " . 
أخرجه أبو داود ( 3688 ) , والبخاري في " التاريخ الكبير " ( 1 / 1 / 305 و4 / 1 / 222 ) , وابن ماجه ( 4020 ) , وابن حبان ( 1384 ) , والبيهقي ( 8 / 295 و 10 / 231 ) , وأحمد ( 5 / 342 ) والطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( 1 / 167 / 2 ) , وابن عساكر ( 16 / 115 / 2 ) , كلهم عن معاوية بن صالح عن حاتم به . 
قلت : ورجاله ثقات غير مالك بن أبي مريم , قال الذهبي : " لا يعرف " . ووثقه ابن حبان على قاعدته !
هذا هو علة هذا الإسناد , وأما المنذري فأعله في " مختصره " ( 5 / 271 ) بقوله : " في إسناده حاتم بن حريث الطائي الحمصي , سئل عنه أبو حاتم الرازي , فقال : شيخ . وقال ابن معين : لا أعرفه " . 
قلت : قد عرفه غيره , فقال عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي : " ثقة " . وذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات " , وقال ابن عدي : " لعزة حديثه لم يعرفه ابن معين , وأرجو أنه لا بأس به " . 
قلت : فإعلاله بشيخه مالك بن أبي مريم - كما فعلنا - أولى , لأنه لم يوثقه غير ابن حبان كما ذكرنا . 
هذا وفي الحديث زيادة عن ابن ماجه والبيهقي وابن عساكر بلفظ : " يعزف على رؤوسهم بالمعازف والمغنيات , يخسف الله بهم الأرض , ويجعل منهم القردة والخنازير " . 
والحديث صحيح بكامله , أما أصله فقد تقدمت له شواهد . 
وأما الزيادة فقد جاءت من طريق أخرى عن عبد الرحمن بن غنم نحوه , ولفظه يأتي بعده , وقال البيهقي عقبه : " ولهذا شواهد من حديث علي , وعمران بن حصين , وعبد الله بن بسر , وسهل بن سعد , وأنس بن مالك , وعائشة , رضي الله عنهم عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " .

إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي


شكر خاص للأخ سمو البرنس وائل[/frame]

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="14 80"]
سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة 
للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 91
" ليكونن من أمتي أقوام يستحلون الحر والحرير والخمر والمعازف , ولينزلن أقوام إلى جنب علم , يروح عليهم بسارحة لهم , يأتيهم لحاجة , فيقولون : ارجع إلينا غدا , فيبيتهم الله , ويضع العلم , ويمسخ آخرين قردة وخنازير إلى يوم القيامة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 139 : 
رواه البخاري في " صحيحه " تعليقاً فقال ( 4 / 30 ) : " باب ما جاء فيمن يستحل الخمر ويسميه بغير اسمه . وقال هشام بن عمار : حدثنا صدقة بن خالد حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن يزيد بن جابر حدثنا عطية بن قيس الكلابي حدثني عبد الرحمن بن غنم الأشعري قال : حدثني أبو عامر أو أبو مالك الأشعري - والله ما كذبني - سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول ... " فذكره . 
وقد وصله الطبراني ( 1 / 167 / 1 ) والبيهقي ( 10 / 221 ) وابن عساكر ( 19 / 79 / 2 ) وغيرهم من طرق عن هشام بن عمار به . 
وله طريق أخرى عن عبد الرحمن بن يزيد , فقال أبو داود ( 4039 ) : حدثنا عبد الوهاب بن نجدة حدثنا بشر بن بكر عن عبد الرحمن بن يزيد بن جابر به . ورواه ابن عساكر من طريق أخرى عن بشر به . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح ومتابعة قوية لهشام بن عمار وصدقة بن خالد , ولم يقف على ذلك ابن حزم في " المحلى " , ولا في رسالته في إباحة الملاهي , فأعل إسناد البخاري بالانقطاع بينه وبين هشام , وبغير ذلك من العلل الواهية , التي بينها العلماء من بعده وردوا عليه تضعيفه للحديث من أجلها , مثل المحقق ابن القيم في " تهذيب السنن " ( 5 / 270 - 272 ) والحافظ ابن حجر في " الفتح " وغيرهما , وقد فصلت القول في ذلك في جزء عندي في الرد على رسالة ابن حزم المشار إليها , يسر الله تبيضه ونشره . 
وابن حزم رحمه الله مع علمه وفضله وعقله , فهو ليس طويل الباع في الاطلاع على الأحاديث وطرقها ورواتها . ومن الأدلة على ذلك تضعيفه لهذا الحديث . 
وقوله في الإمام الترمذي صاحب السنن : " مجهول " وذلك مما حمل العلامة محمد بن عبد الهادي - تلميذ ابن تيمية - على أن يقول في ترجمته في " مختصر طبقات علماء الحديث " ( ص 401 ) : " وهو كثير الوهم في الكلام على تصحيح الحديث و تضعيفه , وعلى أحوال الرواة " . 
قلت : فينبغي أن لا يؤخذ كلامه على الأحاديث إلا بعد التثبيت من صحته وعدم شذوذه , شأنه في ذلك شأنه في الفقه الذي يتفرد به , وعلم الكلام الذي يخالف السلف فيه , فقد قال ابن عبد الهادي بعد أن وصفه " بقوة الذكاء وكثرة الاطلاع " : " ولكن تبين لي منه أنه جهمي جلد , لا يثبت معاني أسماء الله الحسنى إلا القليل , كالخالق , والحق , وسائر الأسماء عنده لا يدل على معنى أصلاً , كالرحيم والعليم والقدير , ونحوها , بل العلم عنده هو القدرة , والقدرة هي العلم , وهما عين الذات , ولا يدل العلم على شيء زائد على الذات المجردة أصلاً وهذا عين السفسطة والمكابرة . وقد كان ابن حزم قد اشتغل في المنطق والفلسفة , وأمعن في ذلك , فتقرر في ذهنه لهذا السبب معاني باطلة " . 
غريب الحديث :
( الحر ) الفرج , والمراد : الزنا . 
( المعازف ) جمع معزفة وهي آلات الملاهي كما في " الفتح " . 
( علم ) هو الجبل العالي . 
( يروح عليهم ) بحذف الفاعل وهو الراعي بقرينة المقام , إذ السارحة لابد لها 
من حافظ . 
( بسارحة ) هي الماشية التي تسرح بالغداة إلى رعيها , وتروح أي ترجع بالعشي إلى مألفها . 
( يأتيهم لحاجة ) بيانه في رواية الإسماعيلي في " مستخرجه على الصحيح " : " يأتيهم طالب حاجة " . 
( فيبيتهم الله ) أي يهلكهم ليلاً . 
( ويضع العلم ) أي يوقعه عليهم . 
فقه الأحاديث :
يستفاد من الأحاديث المتقدمة فوائد هامة نذكر بعضها : 
أولا : تحريم الخمر , وهذا أمر مجمع عليه بين المسلمين والحمد لله , غير أن طائفة منهم - وفيهم بعض المتبوعين - خصوا التحريم بما كان من عصير العنب خاصة ! وأما ما سوى ذلك من المشروبات المسكرة , مثل ( السكر ) وهو نقيع التمر إذا غلى بغير طبخ , و( الجعة ) وهو نبيذ الشعير , و( السكركة ) وهو خمر الحبشة من الذرة , فذلك كله حلال عندهم إلا المقدار الذي يسكر منه , وأما القليل منه فحلال ! بخلاف خمر العنب فقليله ككثيره في التحريم . 
وهذا التفريق مع مصادمته للنصوص القاطعة في تحريم كل مسكر , كقول عمر رضي الله عنه : " نزل تحريم الخمر يوم نزل وهي من خمسة أشياء من العنب والتمر والعسل والحنطة والشعير . والخمر ما خامر العقل " وكقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " كل مسكر خمر , وكل خمر حرام " وقوله : " ما أسكر كثيره فقليله حرام " . 
أقول : هذا التفريق مع مصادمته لهذه النصوص وغيرها , فهو مخالف للقياس الصحيح والنظر الرجيح , إن أي فرق بين تحريم القليل الذي لا يسكر من خمر العنب المسكر كثيره , وبين تحليل القليل الذي لا يسكر من خمر الذرة المسكر ? ! وهل حرم القليل إلا لأنه ذريعة إلى الكثير المسكر , فكيف يحلل هذا ويحرم ذاك والعلة واحدة ?‎! تالله إن هذا من الغرائب التي لا تكاد تصدق نسبتها إلى أحد من أهل العلم لولا صحة ذلك عنهم , وأعجب منه الذي تبنى القول به هو من المشهورين بأنه من أهل القياس والرأي !‎!‎ قال ابن القيم في " تهذيب السنن " ( 5 / 263 ) بعد أن ساق بعض النصوص المذكورة : " فهذه النصوص الصحيحة الصريحة في دخول هذه الأشربة المتخذة من غير العنب في اسم الخمر في اللغة التي نزل بها القرآن وخوطب بها الصحابة مغنية عن التكلف في إثبات تسميتها خمراً بالقياس , مع كثرة النزاع فيه . فإذ قد ثبت تسميتها خمراً نصاً فتناول لفظ النصوص لها كتناوله لشراب العنب سواء تناولاً واحداً . فهذه طريقة منصوصة سهلة تريح من كلمة القياس في الاسم , والقياس في الحكم .ثم إن محض القياس الجلي يقتضي التسوية بينها , لأن تحريم قليل شراب العنب مجمع عليه , وإن لم يسكر , وهذا لأن النفوس لا تقتصر على الحد الذي لا يسكر منه , وقليله يدعو إلى كثيره . وهذا المعنى بعينه في سائر الأشربة المسكرة , فالتفريق بينها في ذلك تفريق بين المتماثلات وهو باطل , فلو لم يكن في المسألة إلا القياس لكان كافياً في التحريم , فكيف وفيها ما ذكرناه من النصوص التي لا مطعن في سندها , ولا اشتباه في معناها , بل هي صحيحة . وبالله التوفيق " . 
وأيضاً فإن إباحة القليل الذي لا يسكر من الكثير الذي يسكر غير عملي , لأنه لا يمكن معرفته إذ أن ذلك يختلف باختلاف نسبة كمية المادة المسكرة ( الكحول ) في الشراب , فرب شراب قليل , كمية الكحول فيه كثيرة وهو يسكر , ورب شراب أكثر منه كمية , الكحول فيه أقل لا يسكر وكما أن ذلك يختلف باختلاف بنية الشاربين وصحتهم , كما هو ظاهر بين , وحكمة الشريعة تنافي القول بإباحة مثل هذا الشراب وهي التي تقول : " دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك " , " ومن حام حول الحمى يوشك أن يقع فيه " . 
واعلم أن ورود مثل هذه الأقوال المخالفة للسنة والقياس الصحيح معاً في بعض المذاهب مما يوجب على المسلم البصير في دينه , الرحيم بنفسه أن لا يسلم قيادة عقله و تفكيره وعقيدته لغير معصوم , مهما كان شأنه في العلم والتقوى والصلاح بل عليه أن يأخذ من حيث أخذوا من الكتاب والسنة إن كان أهلاً لذلك , وإلا سأل المتأهلين لذلك , والله تعالى يقول : ( فاسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون ) . 
وبالإضافة إلى ذلك فإنا نعتقد أن من قال بهذا القول من العلماء المشار إليهم فهو مأجور على خطئه , للحديث المعروف , لأنهم قصدوا الحق فأخطؤوه , وأما من وقف من أتباعهم على هذه الاحاديث التي ذكرنا , ثم أصر على تقليدهم على خطأهم , وأعرض عن اتباع الأحاديث المذكورة فهو - ولا شك - على ضلال مبين , وهو داخل في وعيد هذه الأحاديث التي خرجناها ولا يفيده شيئاً تسميته لما يشرب بغير اسمه مثل الطلاء , والنبيذ , أو ( الويسكى ) أو ( الكونياك ) و غير ذلك من الأسماء التي أشار إليها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذه الأحاديث الكريمة . 
وصدق الله العظيم إذ يقول : ( إن هي إلا أسماء سميتموها أنتم وآبائكم ما أنزل 
الله بها من سلطان ) . 
ثانيا : تحريم آلات العزف والطرب , ودلالة الحديث على ذلك من وجوه : 
أ - قوله : " يستحلون " فإنه صريح بأن المذكورات ومنها المعازف هي في الشرع محرمة , فيستحلها أولئك القوم . 
ب - قرن ( المعازف ) مع المقطوع حرمته : الزنا والخمر , ولو لم تكن محرمة ما قرنها معها إن شاء الله تعالى . 
وقد جاءت أحاديث كثيرة بعضها صحيح في تحريم أنواع من آلات العزف التي كانت معروفة يومئذ , كالطبل والقنين وهو العود وغيرها , ولم يأت ما يخالف ذلك أو يخصه , اللهم إلا الدف في النكاح والعيد , فإنه مباح على تفصيل مذكور في الفقه , وقد ذكرته في ردي على ابن حزم . ولذلك اتفقت المذاهب الأربعة على تحريم آلات الطرب كلها , واستثنى بعضهم - بالإضافة إلى ما ذكرنا - الطبل في الحرب , وألحق به بعض المعاصرين الموسيقى العسكرية , ولا وجه لذلك ألبتة لأمور : 
الأول : أنه تخصيص لأحاديث التحريم , بدون مخصص , سوى مجرد الرأي والاستحسان , وهو باطل . 
الثاني : أن المفروض في المسلمين في حالة الحرب أن يقبلوا بقلوبهم على ربهم , وأن يطلبوا منه نصرهم على عدوهم , فذلك أدعى لطمأنينة نفوسهم , وأربط لقلوبهم فاستعمال الموسيقى مما يفسد ذلك عليهم , ويصرفهم عن ذكر ربهم , قال تعالى : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا لقيتم فئة فاثبتوا , واذكروا الله كثيرا لعلكم تفلحون ) . 
الثالث : أن استعمالها من عادة الكفار ( الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر , ولا يحرمون ما حرم الله ورسوله , ولا يدينون دين الحق ) فلا يجوز لنا أن نتشبه بهم , لاسيما فيما حرمه الله تبارك وتعالى علينا تحريماً عاماً كالموسيقى . 
ولا تغتر أيها القارئ الكريم بما قد تسمع عن بعض المشهورين اليوم من المتفقهة من القول بإباحة آلات الطرب والموسيقى , فإنهم - والله - عن تقليد يفتون , ولهوى الناس اليوم ينصرون , ومن يقلدون ? إنما يقلدون ابن حزم الذي أخطأ فأباح آلات الطرب والملاهي , لأن حديث أبي مالك الأشعري لم يصح عنده , وقد عرفت أنه صحيح قطعاً , وأن ابن حزم أتي من قصر باعه في علم الحديث كما سبق بيانه , وليت شعري ما الذي حملهم على تقليده هنا دون الأئمة الأربعة , مع أنهم أفقه منه وأعلم وأكثر عدداً وأقوى حجة ? ! لو كان الحامل لهم على ذلك إنما هو التحقيق العلمي فليس لأحد عليهم من سبيل , ومعنى التحقيق العلمي كما لا يخفى أن يتتبعوا الاحاديث كلها الواردة في هذا الباب ويدرسوا طرقها ورجالها , ثم يحكموا عليها بما تستحق من صحة أو ضعف , ثم إذا صح عندهم شيء منها درسوها من ناحية دلالتها وفقهها وعامها وخاصها , وذلك كله حسبما تقتضيه قواعد علم أصول الحديث وأصول الفقه , لو فعلوا ذلك لم يستطع أحد انتقادهم ولكانوا مأجورين , ولكنهم - والله - لا يصنعون شيئاً من ذلك , ولكنهم إذا عرضت لهم مسألة نظروا في أقوال العلماء فيها , ثم أخذوا ما هو الأيسر أو الأقرب إلى تحقيق المصلحة زعموا . دون أن ينظروا موافقة ذلك للدليل من الكتاب والسنة , وكم شرعوا للناس - بهذه الطريقة - أمورا باسم الشريعة الإسلامية , يبرأ الإسلام منها . فإلى الله المشتكى . 
فاحرص أيها المسلم على أن تعرف إسلامك من كتاب ربك , وسنة نبيك , ولا تقل : قال فلان , فإن الحق لا يعرف بالرجال , بل اعرف الحق تعرف الرجال , ورحمة الله على من قال : 
العلم قال الله قال رسوله قال الصحابة ليس بالتمويه 
ما العلم نصبك للخلاف سفاهة بين الرسول وبين رأي فقيه 
كلا ولا جحد الصفات ونفيها حذرا من التمثيل والتشبيه
ثالثا : أن الله عز وجل قد يعاقب بعض الفساق عقوبة دنيوية مادية , فيمسخهم 
فيقلب صورهم , وبالتالي عقولهم إلى بهيمة .. قال الحافظ في " الفتح " ( 10 / 49 ) في صدد كلامه على المسخ المذكور في الحديث : " قال ابن العربي : يحتمل الحقيقة كما وقع للأمم السالفة , ويحتمل أن يكون كناية عن تبدل أخلاقهم . قلت : والأول أليق بالسياق " . 
أقول : ولا مانع من الجمع بين القولين كما ذكرنا بل هو المتبادر من الحديثين . 
والله أعلم . 
وقد ذهب بعض المفسرين في العصر الحاضر إلى أن مسخ بعض اليهود قردة وخنازير لم يكن مسخاً حقيقياً بدنياً , وإنما كان مسخاً خلقياً ! وهذا خلاف ظاهر الآيات والأحاديث الواردة فيهم , فلا تلتفت إلى قولهم فإنهم لا حجة لهم فيه إلا الاستبعاد العقلي , المشعر بضعف الإيمان بالغيب . نسأل الله السلامة . 
رابعا : ثم قال الحافظ : 
" وفي هذا الحديث وعيد شديد على من يتحيل في تحليل ما يحرم بتغيير اسمه , وأن الحكم يدور مع العلة , والعلة في تحريم الخمر الإسكار , فمهما وجد الإسكار , وجد التحريم , ولو لم يستمر الاسم , قال ابن العربي : هو أصل في أن الأحكام إنما تتعلق بمعاني الأسماء لا بألقابها , ردا على من حمله على اللفظ " !


الحديث رقم 92

" ما أنا بأقدر على أن أدع لكم ذلك على أن تشعلوا لي منها شعلة . يعني الشمس " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 147 : 
رواه أبو جعفر البختري في " حديث أبي الفضل أحمد بن ملاعب " ( 47 / 1 - 2 ) وابن عساكر ( 11 / 363 / 1 , 19 / 44 / 201 ) من طريق أبي يعلى وغيره كلاهما عن يونس بن بكير أنبأنا طلحة بن يحيى عن موسى بن طلحة حدثني " عقيل بن أبي طالب " قال : " جاءت قريش إلى أبي طالب فقالوا : أرأيت أحمد ? يؤذينا في نادينا , وفي مسجدنا , فانهه عن أذانا , فقال : يا عقيل , ائتني بمحمد , فذهبت فأتيته به , فقال : يا ابن أخي إن بني عمك زعموا أنك تؤذيهم في ناديهم , وفي مسجدهم , فانته عن ذلك , قال : فلحظ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ببصره ( وفي رواية : فحلق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ببصره ) إلى السماء فقال : فذكره . 
قال : فقال أبو طالب : ما كذب ابن أخي . فارجعوا " . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد حسن رجاله كلهم رجال مسلم وفي يونس به بكير وطلحة ابن يحيى كلام لا يضر . 
وأما حديث : " يا عم والله لو وضعوا الشمس في يميني , والقمر في يساري على أن أترك هذا الأمر حتى يظهره أو أهلك فيه ما تركته " . 
فليس له إسناد ثابت ولذلك أوردته في " الأحاديث الضعيفة " ( 913 ) .



الحديث رقم 93

" تكون إبل للشياطين وبيوت للشياطين , فأما إبل الشياطين , فقد رأيتها يخرج أحدكم بجنيبات معه قد أسمنها فلا يعلو بعيراً منها ويمر بأخيه قد انقطع به فلا يحمله . وأما بيوت الشياطين فلم أرها " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 148 : 
رواه أبو داود في " الجهاد " رقم ( 2568 ) من طريق ابن أبي فديك : حدثني عبد الله بن أبي يحيى عن سعيد بن أبي هند قال : قال " أبو هريرة " .. فذكره مرفوعاً به وزاد . 
" وكان سعيد يقول : " لا أراها إلا هذه الأقفاص التي تستر الناس بالديباج " . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد حسن رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الشيخين , غير عبد الله ابن أبي يحيى وهو عبد الله بن محمد بن أبي يحيى الأسلمي الملقب بـ " سحبل " وهو ثقة , وابن أبي فديك هو محمد بن إسماعيل , وفيه كلام يسير . 
والظاهر أنه عليه الصلاة و السلام عني بـ " بيوت الشياطين " هذه السيارات الفخمة التي يركبها بعض الناس مفاخرة ومباهاة , وإذا مروا ببعض المحتاجين إلى الركوب لم يركبوهم , ويرون أن إركابهم يتنافى مع كبريائهم وغطرستهم ? 
فالحديث من أعلام نبوته صلى الله عليه وسلم .



الحديث رقم 94

" من حلف بالأمانة فليس منا " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 149 : 
رواه أبو داود ( 3253 ) : حدثنا أحمد بن يونس حدثنا زهير حدثنا الوليد بن ثعلبة الطائي عن " ابن بريدة عن أبيه " قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره .
قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح , رجاله كلهم ثقات . وابن بريدة اثنان : عبد الله وسليمان , والأول أوثق وقد احتج به الشيخان . وزهير هو ابن معاوية أبو خيثمة الكوفي وهو ثقة احتج به الشيخان أيضاً . 
ومثله أحمد بن يونس واسم أبيه عبد الله بن يونس . 
والوليد بن ثعلبة وثقه ابن معين وابن حبان , وقد أخرج حديثه هذا في " صحيحه " ( 1318 ) . 
قال الخطابي في " معالم السنن " ( 4 / 358 ) تعليقاً على الحديث : " هذا يشبه أن تكون الكراهة فيها من أجل أنه إنما أمر أن يحلف بالله وصفاته , وليست الأمانة من صفاته , وإنما هي أمر من أمره , وفرض من فروضه , فنهوا عنه لما في ذلك من التسوية بينها وبين أسماء الله عز وجل وصفاته " .


الحديث رقم 95

" انظر إليها , فإن في أعين الأنصار شيئاً . يعني الصغر " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 149 : 
أخرجه مسلم في " صحيحه " ( 4 / 142 ) وسعيد بن منصور في " سننه " ( 523 ) وكذا النسائي ( 2 / 73 ) والطحاوي في " شرح المعاني " ( 2 / 8 ) والدارقطني ( 396 ) والبيهقي ( 7 / 84 ) عن أبي حازم عن " أبي هريرة " :" أن رجلاً أراد أن يتزوج امرأة من نساء الأنصار , فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " . 
قلت : فذكره . والسياق للطحاوي , ولفظ مسلم والبيهقي : " كنت عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , فأتاه رجل , فأخبره أنه تزوج امرأة من الأنصار , فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أنظرت إليها ? قال : لا , قال : فانظر ...‎" الحديث . 
وقد جاء تعليل هذا الأمر في حديث صحيح وهو : " انظر إليها فإنه أحرى أن يؤدم بينكما " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخ سمو البرنس وائل[/frame]

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="14 80"]
سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة 

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى
الحديث رقم 96
" انظر إليها فإنه أحرى أن يؤدم بينكما " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 150 : 
أخرجه سعيد بن منصور في " سننه " ( 515 - 518 ) وكذا النسائي ( 2 / 73 ) والترمذي ( 1 / 202 ) والدارمي ( 2 / 134 ) وابن ماجه ( 1866 ) والطحاوي ( 2 / 8 ) وابن الجارود في " المنتقى " ( ص 313 ) والدارقطني ( ص 395 ) والبيهقي ( 7 / 84 ) وأحمد ( 4 / 144 - 245 / 246 ) وابن عساكر ( 17 / 44 / 2 ) عن بكر بن عبد الله المزني عن " المغيرة بن شعبة " . أنه خطب امرأة فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . 
وزاد أحمد والبيهقي . " فأتيتها وعندها أبواها وهي في خدرها , قال : فقلت : إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أمرني أن أنظر إليها , قال : فسكتا , قال : فرفعت الجارية جانب الخدر فقالت : أحرج عليك إن كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أمرك أن تنظر , لما نظرت , وإن كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يأمرك أن تنظر , فلا تنظر . قال : فنظرت إليها , ثم تزوجتها , فما وقعت عندي امرأة بمنزلتها , ولقد تزوجت سبعين , أو بضعاً وسبعين امرأة " . وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن " . 
قلت : ورجاله كلهم ثقات إلا أن يحيى بن معين قال : " لم يسمع بكر من المغيرة " . 
قلت : لكن قال الحافظ في " التلخيص ( ص 291 ) بعد أن عزاه إلى ابن حبان وبعض من ذكرنا : " وذكره الدارقطني في " العلل " وذكر الخلاف فيه , وأثبت سماع بكر بن عبد الله المزني من المغيرة " . 
قلت : ولعله لذلك قال البوصيري في " الزوائد " ( ص 118 ) : إسناد صحيح رجاله ثقات . 
قلت : وعلى فرض أنه لم يسمع منه , فلعل الواسطة بينهما أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه , فقد سمع منه بكر المزني وأكثر عنه , وهو قد رواه عن المغيرة رضي الله عنهما . 
أخرجه عبد الرزاق في " الأمالي " ( 2 / 46 / 1 - 2 ) وابن ماجه ( 1865 ) وأبو يعلى في " مسنده " ( ق 170 / 1 ) وابن حبان ( 1236 ) وابن الجارود والدارقطني و الحاكم ( 2 / 165 ) والضياء في " المختارة " ( ق 88 / 2 ) والبيهقي كلهم من طريق عبد الرزاق أنبأنا معمر عن ثابت عن أنس قال : " أراد المغيرة أن يتزوج , فذكر ذلك للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال ... " فذكره وزاد قال : ففعل ذلك , فتزوجها , فذكر من موافقتها " . 
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح على شرط الشيخين " . ووافقه الذهبي , وقال البوصيري في " الزوائد " ( 118 / 1 ) . " هذا إسناد صحيح ورجاله ثقات ورواه ابن حبان في " صحيحه " وعبد بن حميد في " مسنده " عن عبد الرزاق به " . 
قلت : لكن أعله الدارقطني بقوله : " الصواب عن ثابت عن بكر المزني " . 
ثم ساق من طريق ابن مخلد الجرجاني أنبأنا عبد الرزاق أنبأنا معمر عن ثابت عن بكر المزني أن المغيرة بن شعبة قال : " أتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نحوه " . 
قلت : وكذا رواه ابن ماجه : حدثنا الحسن بن أبي الربيع أنبأنا عبد الرزاق به . ولكن الرواة الذين رووه عن عبد الرزاق بإسناده عن ثابت عن أنس , أكثر فهو أرجح , إلا أن يكون الخطأ من عبد الرزاق أو شيخه معمر , والله أعلم . 
( يؤدم ) أي تدوم المودة . 
قلت : ويجوز النظر إليها ولو لم تعلم أو تشعر به , لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إذا خطب أحدكم امرأة فلا جناح عليه أن ينظر إليها إذا كان إنما ينظر إليها لخطبته , وإن كانت لا تعلم " .





الحديث رقم 97
" إذا خطب أحدكم امرأة فلا جناح عليه أن ينظر إليها إذا كان إنما ينظر إليها لخطبته , وإن كانت لا تعلم " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 152 : 
أخرجه الطحاوي وأحمد ( 5 / 424 ) عن زهير بن معاوية قال : حدثنا عبد الله ابن عيسى عن موسى بن عبد الله بن يزيد عن " أبي حميد " - وكان قد رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكره .
قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح , رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال مسلم . 
وقد رواه الطبراني أيضاً في " الأوسط " و " الكبير " كما في " المجمع " ( 4 / 276 ) وقال : " ورجال أحمد رجال الصحيح " . 
وسكت عليه الحافظ في " التلخيص " . 
وقد عمل بهذا الحديث بعض الصحابة وهو محمد بن مسلمة الأنصاري , فقال سهل ابن أبي حثمة : " رأيت محمد بن مسلمة يطارد بثينة بنت الضحاك فوق إجار لها ببصره طرداً شديداً , فقلت : أتفعل هذا وأنت من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ? ! فقال : إني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " إذا ألقي في قلب امرىء خطبة امرأة فلا بأس أن ينظر إليها " .


الحديث رقم 98

" إذا ألقي في قلب امرئ خطبة امرأة فلا بأس أن ينظر إليها " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 153 : 
رواه سعيد بن منصور في " سننه " ( 519 ) وكذا ابن ماجه ( 1864 ) والطحاوي ( 2 / 8 ) والبيهقي والطيالسي ( 1186 ) وأحمد ( 4 / 225 ) عن حجاج ابن أرطاة عن محمد بن سليمان بن أبي حثمة عن عمه " سليمان ابن أبي حثمة " . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد ضعيف من أجل الحجاج فإنه مدلس وقد عنعنه .
وقال البيهقي : " إسناده مختلف , ومداره على الحجاج بن أرطاة , وفيما مضى كفاية " . 
وتعقبه الحافظ البوصيري فقال في " الزوائد " ( 117 / 2 ) : " قلت : لم ينفرد به الحجاج بن أرطاة , فقد رواه ابن حبان في " صحيحه " عن أبي يعلى عن أبي خيثمة عن أبي حازم , عن سهل بن أبي حثمة عن عمه سليمان ابن أبي حثمة قال : رأيت محمد بن سلمة فذكره " . 
قلت : كذا وجدته بخطي نقلاً عن " الزوائد " , فلعله سقط مني أو من ناسخ الأصل شيء من سنده - وذاك ما استبعده - فإنه منقطع بين أبي خيثمة وأبي حازم , فإن أبا خيثمة واسمه زهير بن حرب توفي سنة ( 274 ) , وأما أبو حازم فهو إما سلمان الأشجعي وإما سلمة بن دينار الأعرج وهو الأرجح وكلاهما تابعي , والثاني متأخر الوفاة , مات سنة ( 140 ) . 
ثم رأيت الحديث في " زوائد ابن حبان " ( 1225 ) مثلما نقلته عن البوصيري : إلا أنه وقع فيه " أبو خازم " بالخاء المعجمة - عن " سهل بن محمد ابن أبي حثمة " مكان " سهيل بن أبي حثمة " وسهل بن محمد بن أبي حثمة لم أجد له ترجمة ولعله في " ثقات ابن حبان " فليراجع . 
لكن للحديث طريقان آخران : 
الأولى : عن إبراهيم بن صرمة عن يحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري عن محمد بن سليمان بن أبي حثمة به . 
أخرجه الحاكم ( 3 / 434 ) و قال : " حديث غريب , وإبراهيم بن صرمة ليس من شرط هذا الكتاب " . 
قال الذهبي في " تلخيصه " : " قلت : ضعفه الدارقطني , و قال أبو حاتم : شيخ " . 
الثانية : عن رجل من أهل البصرة عن محمد بن سلمة مرفوعاً به . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 4 / 226 ) : حدثنا وكيع عن ثور عنه . 
قلت : ورجاله ثقات غير الرجل الذي لم يسم . 
وبالجملة فالحديث قوي بهذه الطرق , والله أعلم . 
وقد ورد عن جابر مثل ما ذكرنا عن بن مسلمة كما يأتي . 
وما ترجمنا به للحديث قال به أكثر العلماء , ففي " فتح الباري " ( 9 / 157 ) : " وقال الجمهور : يجوز أن ينظر إليها إذا أراد ذلك بغير إذنها , وعن مالك رواية : يشترط إذنها , ونقل الطحاوي عن قوم أنه لا يجوز النظر إلى المخطوبة قبل العقد بحال , لأنها حينئذ أجنبية , ورد عليهم بالأحاديث المذكورة " . 
فائدة :
روى عبد الرزاق في " الأمالي " ( 2 / 46 / 1 ) بسند صحيح عن ابن طاووس قال : أردت أن أتزوج امرأة , فقال لي أبي : اذهب فانظر إليها , فذهبت فغسلت رأسي وترجلت ولبست من صالح ثيابي , فلما رآني في تلك الهيئة قال : لا تذهب ! 
قلت : ويجوز له أن ينظر منها إلى أكثر من الوجه والكفين لإطلاق الأحاديث المتقدمة ولقوله صلي الله عليه وسلم : " إذا خطب أحدكم المرأة , فإن استطاع أن ينظر إلى ما يدعوه إلى نكاحها فليفعل " .


الحديث رقم 99

" إذا خطب أحدكم المرأة , فإن استطاع أن ينظر إلى ما يدعوه إلى نكاحها فليفعل " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 155 : 
أخرجه أبو داود ( 2082 ) والطحاوي والحاكم والبيهقي وأحمد ( 3 / 334 , 360 ) , عن محمد بن إسحاق عن داود بن حصين عن واقد بن عبد الرحمن بن سعد بن معاذ عن جابر بن عبد الله قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . 
قال : " فخطبت جارية فكنت أتخبأ لها حتى رأيت منها ما دعاني إلى نكاحها وتزوجها " . 
والسياق لأبي داود , وقال الحاكم : " هذا حديث صحيح على شرط مسلم " . ووافقه الذهبي . 
قلت : ابن إسحاق إنما أخرج له مسلم متابعة , ثم هو مدلس وقد عنعنه , لكن قد صرح بالتحديث في إحدى روايتي أحمد , فإسناده حسن , وكذا قال الحافظ في " الفتح " ( 9 / 156 ) , وقال في " التلخيص " : " وأعله ابن القطان بواقد بن عبد الرحمن , وقال : المعروف واقد بن عمرو " . 
قلت : رواية الحاكم فيها عن واقد بن عمرو وكذا هو عند الشافعي وعبد الرزاق " . 
أقول : وكذلك هو عند جميع من ذكرنا غير أبي داود وأحمد في روايته الأخرى فقالا : " واقد بن عبد الرحمن " , وقد تفرد به عبد الواحد بن زياد خلافاً لمن قال : " واقد بن عمرو " وهم أكثر , وروايتهم أولى , وواقد بن عمرو ثقة من رجال مسلم , أما واقد بن عبد الرحمن فمجهول . والله أعلم .
فقه الحديث :
والحديث ظاهر الدلالة لما ترجمنا له , وأيده عمل راويه به , وهو الصحابي الجليل جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه , وقد صنع مثله محمد بن مسلمة كما ذكرناه في الحديث الذي قبله , وكفى بهما حجة , ولا يضرنا بعد ذلك , مذهب من قيد الحديث بالنظر إلى الوجه والكفين فقط , لأنه تقييد للحديث بدون نص مقيد , وتعطيل لفهم الصحابة بدون حجة , لاسيما وقد تأيد بفعل الخليفة الراشد عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه , فقال الحافظ في " التلخيص " ( ص 291 - 292 ) : 
( فائدة ) : 
روى عبد الرزاق وسعيد بن منصور في " سننه " ( 520 - 521 ) وابن أبي عمر وسفيان عن عمرو بن دينار عن محمد بن على بن الحنفية : أن عمر خطب إلى علي ابنته أم كلثوم , فذكر له صغرها , ( فقيل له : إن ردك , فعاوده ) , فقال ( له علي ) : أبعث بها إليك , فإن رضيت فهي امرأتك , فأرسل بها إليه , فكشف عن ساقيها , فقالت : لولا أنك أمير المؤمنين لصككت عينك . وهذا يشكل على من قال : إنه لا ينظر غير الوجه والكفين " . 
وهذا القول الذي أشار الحافظ إلى استشكاله هو مذهب الحنفية والشافعية . 
قال ابن القيم في " تهذيب السنن " ( 3 / 25 - 26 ) : " وقال داود : ينظر إلى سائر جسدها . وعن أحمد ثلاث روايات : 
إحداهن : ينظر إلى وجهها ويديها . 
والثانية : ينظر ما يظهر غالباً كالرقبة والساقين ونحوهما . 
والثالثة : ينظر إليها كلها عورة وغيرها , فإنه نص على أنه يجوز أن ينظر إليها متجردة ! " 
قلت : والرواية الثانية هي الأقرب إلى ظاهر الحديث , وتطبيق الصحابة له والله أعلم . 
وقال ابن قدامة في " المغني " ( 7 / 454 ) : " ووجه جواز النظر ( إلى ) ما يظهر غالباً أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما أذن في النظر إليها من غير علمها , علم أنه أذن في النظر إلى جميع ما يظهر عادةً , إذ لا يمكن إفراد الوجه بالنظر مع مشاركة غيره له في الظهور , ولأنه يظهر غالباً فأبيح النظر إليه كالوجه , ولأنها امرأة أبيح له النظر إليها بأمر الشارع , فأبيح النظر منها إلى ذلك كذوات المحارم " . 
ثم وقفت على كتاب " ردود على أباطيل " لفضيلة الشيخ محمد الحامد , فإذا به يقول ( ص 43 ) : " فالقول بجواز النظر إلى غير الوجه والكفين من المخطوبة باطل لا يقبل " . 
وهذه جرأة بالغة من مثله ما كنت أترقب صدورها منه , إذ أن المسألة خلافية كما سبق بيانه , ولا يجوز الجزم ببطلان القول المخالف لمذهبه إلا بالإجابة عن حجته ودليله كهذه الأحاديث , وهو لم يصنع شيئاً من ذلك , بل إنه لم يشر إلى الأحاديث أدنى إشارة , فأوهم القراء أن لا دليل لهذا القول أصلاً , والواقع خلافه كما ترى , فإن هذه الأحاديث بإطلاقها تدل على خلاف ما قال فضيلته , كيف لا وهو مخالف لخصوص قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث ( 99 ) : " ما يدعوه إلى نكاحها " , فإن كل ذي فقه يعلم أنه ليس المراد منه الوجه والكفان فقط , ومثله في الدلالة قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث ( 97 ) : " وإن كانت لا تعلم " . 
وتأيد ذلك بعمل الصحابة رضي الله عنهم , عمله مع سنته صلى الله عليه وسلم , ومنهم محمد ابن مسلمة وجابر بن عبد الله , فإن كلاً منهما تخبأ لخطيبته ليرى منها ما يدعوه إلى نكاحها , أفيظن بهما عاقل أنهما تخبآ للنظر إلى الوجه والكفين فقط ! ومثل عمر بن الخطاب الذي كشف عن ساقي أم كلثوم بنت علي رضي الله عنهم . فهؤلاء ثلاثة من كبار الصحابة أحدهم الخليفة الراشد أجازوا النظر إلى أكثر من الوجه والكفين , ولا مخالف لهم من الصحابة فيما أعلم , فلا أدري كيف استجاز مخالفتهم مع هذه الأحاديث الصحيحة ?‎! وعهدى بأمثال الشيخ أن يقيموا القيامة على من خالف أحداً من الصحابة اتباعاً للسنة الصحيحة , ولو كانت الرواية عنه لا تثبت كما فعلوا في عدد ركعات التراويح ! ومن عجيب أمر الشيخ عفا الله عنا وعنه أنه قال في آخر البحث : " قال الله تعالى : فإن تنازعتم في شيء فردوه إلى الله والرسول إن كنتم تؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر ذلك خير وأحسن تأويلا " . ! فندعو أنفسنا وإياه إلى تحقيق هذه الآية ورد هذه المسألة إلى السنة بعد ما تبينت . والله المستعان ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله . 
هذا ومع صحة الأحاديث في هذه المسألة , وقول جماهير العلماء بها - على خلاف السابق - فقد أعرض كثير من المسلمين في العصور المتأخرة عن العمل بها , فإنهم لا يسمحون للخاطب بالنظر إلى فتاتهم - ولو في حدود القول الضيق . تورعاً منهم , زعموا , ومن عجائب الورع البارد أن بعضهم يأذن لابنته بالخروج إلى الشارع سافرة بغير حجاب شرعي ! ثم يأبى أن يراها الخاطب في دارها , وبين أهلها بثياب الشارع ! 
وفي مقابل هؤلاء بعض الآباء المستهترين الذين لا يغارون على بناتهم . تقليداً منهم لأسيادهم الأوربيين , فيسمحون للمصور أن يصورهن وهن سافرات سفوراً غير مشروع , والمصور رجل أجنبي عنهن , وقد يكون كافراً , ثم يقدمن صورهن إلى بعض الشبان , بزعم أنهم يريدون خطبتهن , ثم ينتهي الأمر على غير خطبة , وتظل صور بناتهم معهم , ليتغزلوا بها , وليطفئوا حرارة الشباب بالنظر إليها ! . 
ألا فتعساً للآباء الذين لا يغارون . وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .


الحديث رقم 100

" يا أبا ذر ألا أعلمك كلمات تدرك بهن من سبقك ولا يلحقك من خلفك إلا من أخذ بمثل عملك ? تكبر الله دبر كل صلاة ثلاثاً وثلاثين , وتحمده ثلاثاً وثلاثين وتسبحه ثلاثاً وثلاثين وتختمها بـ ( لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له , له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير ) " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 159 : 
رواه أبو داود ( 1504 ) : حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن إبراهيم , حدثنا الوليد بن مسلم حدثنا الأوزاعي , حدثني حسان بن عطية قال : حدثني محمد بن أبي عائشة قال : حدثني " أبو هريرة " قال : " قال أبو ذر : يا رسول الله , ذهب أهل الدثور بالأجور , يصلون كما نصلي , ويصومون كما نصوم , ولهم فضول أموال يتصدقون بها , وليس لنا مال نتصدق به , فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره , و زاد في آخره : " غفرت له ذنوبه ولو كانت مثل زبد البحر " . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الصحيح , ولكني في شك من صحة هذه الزيادة في الحديث بهذا الإسناد , فقد أخرجه أحمد ( 2 / 238 ) بهذا الإسناد : حدثنا الوليد به , دونها . وكذلك أخرجه الدارمي من طريق أخرى فقال ( 1 / 312 ) : " أخبرنا الحكم بن موسى , حدثنا هقل عن الأوزاعي به , دونها " . 
ومن الظاهر أنها غير منسجمة مع سياق الحديث , وقد جاءت هذه الزيادة في حديث آخر لأبي هريرة , فأخشى أن يكون اختلط على بعض الرواة أحد الحديثين بالآخر فدمجهما في سياق واحد ! ولفظ الحديث المشار إليه يأتي في أول الجزء التالي إن شاء الله . 
وسبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك .




إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 101

" من سبح الله في دبر كل صلاة ثلاثاً وثلاثين وحمد الله ثلاثاً وثلاثين وكبر الله ثلاثاً وثلاثين , فتلك تسع وتسعون , ثم قال تمام المائة : لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له , له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير , غفرت له خطاياه وإن كانت مثل زبد البحر " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 161 : 
أخرجه مسلم ( 2 / 98 ) وأبو عوانة ( 2 / 247 ) والبيهقي ( 2 / 187 ) وأحمد ( 2 / 373 , 383 ) من طريق سهيل بن أبي صالح عن أبي عبيد المذحجي عن عطاء ابن يزيد الليثي عن # أبي هريرة # مرفوعاً . 
وقد جاء هذا العدد في حديث آخر , لكنه جعل بدل التهليلة تكبيرة أخرى مع الثلاث والثلاثين , ويأتي عقب هذا إن شاء الله تعالى . 
فائدة :
أخرج النسائي ( 1 / 198 ) والحاكم ( 1 / 253 ) عن زيد ابن ثابت قال : " أمروا أن يسبحوا دبر كل صلاة ثلاثاً وثلاثين , ويحمدوا ثلاثاً وثلاثين , ويكبروا أربعاً وثلاثين , فأتي رجل من الأنصار في منامه فقيل له : أمركم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تسبحوا دبر كل صلاة ثلاثاً وثلاثين , وتحمدوا ثلاثاً وثلاثين , وتكبروا أربعاً وثلاثين ? قال : نعم , قال : فاجعلوها خمساً وعشرين , واجعلوا فيها التهليل ( يعني خمساً وعشرين ) ,‎ فلما أصبح أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , فذكر ذلك له , قال : اجعلوها كذلك " . 
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح الإسناد " , ووافقه الذهبي , وهو كما قالا . 
وله شاهد من حديث ابن عمر نحوه . أخرجه النسائي بسند صحيح .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 102

" معقبات لا يخيب قائلهن أو فاعلهن دبر كل صلاة مكتوبة : ثلاث وثلاثون تسبيحة وثلاث وثلاثون تحميدة وأربع وثلاثون تكبيرة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 162 : 
رواه مسلم ( 2 / 98 ) وأبو عوانة ( 2 / 247 , 248 ) والنسائي ( 1 / 198 ) والترمذي ( 2 / 249 ) والبيهقي ( 2 / 187 ) والطيالسي ( 1060 ) من طرق عن الحكم بن عتيبة عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى عن # كعب بن عجرة # مرفوعاً . 
( معقبات ) أي كلمات تقال عقب الصلاة , والمعقب ما جاء عقب قبله . 
قلت : والحديث نص على أن هذا الذكر إنما يقال عقب الفريضة مباشرة , ومثله ما قبله من الأوراد وغيرها , سواء كانت الفريضة لها سنة بعدية أو لا , ومن قال من المذاهب بجعل ذلك عقب السنة فهو مع كونه لا نص لديه بذلك , فإنه مخالف لهذا الحديث وأمثاله مما هو نص في المسألة . 
والله ولي التوفيق .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 103

" خير الأصحاب عند الله خيرهم لصحابه , وخير الجيران عند الله خيرهم لجاره " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 162 : 
رواه الترمذي ( 1 / 353 ) والدارمي ( 2 / 215 ) والحاكم ( 4 / 164 ) وأحمد ( 2 / 168 ) وابن بشران في " الأمالي " ( 143 / 1 ) عن حيوة وابن لهيعة قالا : حدثنا شرحبيل بن شريك أنه سمع أبا عبد الرحمن الحبلي يحدث عن # عبد الله بن عمرو # به مرفوعاً . 
هكذا أخرجوه جميعاً عنهما إلا أن الترمذي لم يذكر ابن لهيعة , وكذا الحاكم إلا أنه خالف في إسناده فقال : " ... حيوة بن شريح حدثني شرحبيل بن مسلم عن عبد الله بن عمرو " . فجعل شرحبيل بن مسلم بدل شرحبيل بن شريك , وأسقط من السند أبا عبد الرحمن الحبلي , وذلك من أوهامه رحمه الله , ثم وهم وهماً آخر فقال : " حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين " . ووافقه الذهبي !
قلت : وابن مسلم لم يخرج له الشيخان , وأما ابن شريك فاحتج به مسلم وحده , وكلاهما ثقة . وقال ابن بشران عقب الحديث : " حديث صحيح , وإسناده كلهم ثقات " . 
وهو كما قال , وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن غريب " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 104

" إن الشيطان قال : وعزتك يا رب لا أبرح أغوي عبادك ما دامت أرواحهم في أجسادهم فقال الرب تبارك وتعالى : وعزتي وجلالي : لا أزال أغفر لهم ما استغفروني " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 163 : 
رواه الحاكم ( 4 / 261 ) والبيهقي في " الأسماء " ( ص 134 ) من طريق عمرو ابن الحارث عن دراج عن أبي الهيثم عن # أبي سعيد # رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : فذكره , وقال : " صحيح الإسناد " ووافقه الذهبي وذلك من أوهامه , فإن دراجاً عنده واه كما يأتي . 
ورواه ابن لهيعة عن دراج به و زاد : " وارتفاع مكاني " . 
أخرجه البغوي في " شرح السنة " ( 1 / 146 ) , وأحمد ( 3 / 29 ) بدونها وأوردها الذهبي في " العلو " ( ص 116 ) من هذا الوجه ولم يعزه لأحد وقال : " دراج واه " . 
قلت : وعلة هذه الزيادة عندي من ابن لهيعة وهي من تخاليطه لا من دراج , فقد رواه عنه عمرو بن الحارث بدونها كما رأيت . 
وقد توبع على الحديث , فأخرجه الإمام أحمد ( 3 / 29 / 41 ) من طريق ليث عن يزيد بن الهاد عن عمرو عن أبي سعيد الخدري مرفوعا بلفظ : " إن إبليس قال لربه : بعزتك وجلالك لا أبرح أغوي بني آدم ما دامت الأرواح فيهم فقال الله : فبعزتي وجلالي لا أبرح أغفر لهم ما استغفروني " . 
قلت : هذا إسناد رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الشيخين لكنه منقطع بين عمرو – وهو ابن أبي عمر مولى المطلب - وبين أبي سعيد الخدري , فإنهم , لم يذكروا لعمرو رواية عن أحد من الصحابة غير أنس بن مالك , وهو متأخر الوفاة جداً عن أبي سعيد , فإن هذا كانت وفاته سنة ( 75 ) على أكثر ما قيل , وهو توفي سنة ( 92 ) وقيل ( 93 ) . 
والحديث أورده الهيثمي في " المجمع " ( 10 / 207 ) بلفظ أحمد وقال : " رواه أحمد وأبو يعلى بسنده , وقال : لا أبرح أغوي عبادك , والطبراني في الأوسط , وأحد إسنادي أحمد رجاله رجال الصحيح , وكذلك أحد إسنادي أبي يعلى " . 
وكأنه قد خفي عليه الانقطاع الذي ذكرت , أقول هذا مع العلم أن قول المحدث في حديث ما " رجاله رجال الصحيح " أو " رجاله ثقات " ونحو ذلك لا يفيد تصحيح إسناده , خلافاً لما يظن البعض , وقد نص على ما ذكرنا الحافظ ابن حجر فقال في " التلخيص " ( ص 239 ) بعد أن ساق حديثاً آخر : " ولا يلزم من كون رجاله ثقات أن يكون صحيحاً , لأن الأعمش مدلس ولم يذكر سماعه " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 105

" لقيت إبراهيم ليلة أسري بي , فقال : يا محمد أقرئ أمتك مني السلام وأخبرهم أن الجنة طيبة التربة عذبة الماء وأنها قيعان , غراسها سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 165 : 
أخرجه الترمذي ( 2 / 258 - بولاق ) عن عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق عن القاسم ابن عبد الرحمن عن ابن مسعود مرفوعاً , وقال : " هذا حديث حسن غريب من هذا الوجه من حديث ابن مسعود " . 
قلت : وعبد الرحمن بن إسحاق هذا ضعيف اتفاقاً , لكن يقويه أن له شاهدين من حديث أبي أيوب الأنصاري , ومن حديث عبد الله بن عمر . 
أما حديث أبي أيوب , فهو من طريق عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن عمر عن سالم بن عبد الله : أخبرني أبو أيوب الأنصاري : " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة أسري به مر على إبراهيم فقال : من معك يا جبريل ? قال : هذا محمد , فقال له إبراهيم : مر أمتك فليكثروا من غراس الجنة فإن تربتها طهور , وأرضها واسعة قال : وما غراس الجنة ? قال : لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله " . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 5 / 418 ) وأبو بكر الشافعي في " الفوائد " ( 6 / 65 / 1 ) والطبراني كما في " المجمع " ( 10 / 97 ) وقال : " ورجال أحمد رجال الصحيح غير عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب وهو ثقة لم يتكلم فيه أحد , ووثقه ابن حبان " . 
قلت : وبناء على توثيق ابن حبان إياه أخرج حديثه هذا في " صحيحه " كما في " الترغيب " ( 2 / 265 ) وعزاه لابن أبي الدنيا أيضاً مع أحمد وقال : " إسناده حسن " . 
قلت : وفي ذلك نظر عندي لما قررناه مراراً أن توثيق ابن حبان فيه لين , لكن الحديث لا بأس به بما قبله . 
وأما حديث ابن عمر , فأخرجه ابن أبي الدنيا في الذكر والطبراني بلفظ : " أكثروا من غراس الجنة , فإنه عذب ماؤها طيب ترابها , فأكثروا من غراسها , قالوا : يا رسول الله وما غراسها ? قال ما شاء الله , لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله " . هكذا أورده في " الترغيب " وسكت عليه , وأورده الهيثمي من رواية الطبراني وحده دون قوله " ما شاء الله " وقال ( 10 / 98 ) : " وفيه عقبة بن علي وهو ضعيف " . 
( قيعان ) جمع " قاع " وهو المكان المستوي الواسع في وطأة من الأرض يعلوه ماء السماء , فيمسكه , ويستوي نباته . نهاية .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 106

" يا معشر المهاجرين ! خمس إذا ابتليتم بهن وأعوذ بالله أن تدركوهن : لم تظهر الفاحشة في قوم قط حتى يعلنوا بها إلا فشا فيهم الطاعون والأوجاع التي لم تكن مضت في أسلافهم الذين مضوا ، ولم ينقصوا المكيال والميزان إلا أخذوا بالسنين وشدة المؤنة وجور السلطان عليهم ، ولم يمنعوا زكاة أموالهم إلا منعوا القطر من السماء ولولا البهائم لم يمطروا ، ولم ينقضوا عهد الله وعهد رسوله إلا سلط الله عليهم عدواً من غيرهم فأخذوا بعض ما في أيديهم ، وما لم تحكم أئمتهم بكتاب الله ويتخيروا مما أنزل الله إلا جعل الله بأسهم بينهم " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 167 : 
رواه ابن ماجه ( 4019 ) وأبو نعيم في " الحلية " ( 8 / 333 - 334 ) عن ابن أبي مالك عن أبيه عن عطاء بن أبي رباح عن #‎عبد الله ابن عمر # قال : أقبل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا سند ضعيف من أجل ابن أبي مالك واسمه خالد بن يزيد بن عبد الرحمن ابن أبي مالك وهو ضعيف مع كونه فقيها وقد اتهمه ابن معين كما في " التقريب " . 
وقال البوصيري في " الزوائد " . " هذا حديث صالح للعمل به , وقد اختلفوا في ابن أبي مالك وأبيه " . 
قلت الأب لا بأس به , وإنما العلة من ابنه , ولذلك أشار الحافظ ابن حجر في " بذل الماعون " لضعف الحديث بقوله ( ق 55 / 2 ) : " إن ثبت الخبر " . 
قلت : قد ثبت حتما فإنه جاء من طرق أخرى عن عطاء وغيره , فرواه ابن أبي الدنيا في " العقوبات " ( ق 62 / 2 ) من طريق نافع بن عبد الله عن فروة بن قيس المكي عن عطاء بن أبي رباح به . 
قلت : وهذا سند ضعيف , نافع و فروة لا يعرفان كما في " الميزان " . 
ورواه الحاكم ( 4 / 540 ) من طريق أبي معبد حفص بن غيلان عن عطاء بن أبي رباح به و قال : " صحيح الإسناد " ووافقه الذهبي . 
قلت : بل هو حسن الإسناد فإن ابن غيلان هذا قد ضعفه بعضهم , لكن وثقه الجمهور , وقال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " صدوق فقيه , رمي بالقدر " . 
ورواه الروياني في " مسنده " ( ق 247 / 1 ) عن عثمان بن عطاء عن أبيه عن عبد الله بن عمر مرفوعاً . 
وهذا سند ضعيف , عطاء هذا هو ابن أبي مسلم الخراساني وهو صدوق لكنه مدلس وقد عنعنه . وابنه عثمان ضعيف كما في " التقريب " . 
فهذه الطرق كلها ضعيفة إلا طريق الحاكم فهو العمدة , وهي إن لم تزده قوة فلا  توهنه . 
( السنين ) جمع سنة أي جدب وقحط . 
( يتخيروا ) أي يطلبوا الخير , أي وما لم يطلبوا الخير والسعادة مما أنزل الله . ولبعض الحديث شاهد من حديث بريدة بن الحصيب مرفوعاً بلفظ : " ما نقض قوم العهد قط إلا كان القتل بينهم , وما ظهرت فاحشة في قوم قط إلا سلط الله عز وجل عليهم الموت , ولا منع قوم الزكاة إلا حبس الله عنهم القطر " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 107

" ما نقض قوم العهد قط إلا كان القتل بينهم , وما ظهرت فاحشة في قوم قط إلا  سلط الله عز وجل عليهم الموت , ولا منع قوم الزكاة إلا حبس الله عنهم القطر " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 169 : 
رواه الحاكم ( 2 / 126 ) والبيهقي ( 3 / 346 ) من طريق بشير بن مهاجر عن # عبد الله بن بريدة عن أبيه # .
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح على شرط مسلم " , ووافقه الذهبي . 
قلت : وهو كما قالا , غير أن بشيراً هذا قد تكلم فيه من قبل حفظه , وفي " التقريب " أنه صدوق لين الحديث . وقد خولف في إسناده , فقال البيهقي عقبه : " كذا رواه بشير بن المهاجر " . 
ثم ساق بإسناده من طريق الحسين بن واقد عن عبد الله بن بريده عن ابن عباس قال : " ما نقض قوم العهد إلا سلط الله عليهم عدوهم , ولا فشت الفاحشة في قوم إلا أخذهم الله بالموت , وما طفف قوم الميزان إلا أخذهم الله بالسنين , وما منع قوم الزكاة إلا منعهم الله القطر من السماء , وما جار قوم في حكم إلا كان البأس بينهم - أظنه قال - والقتل " . 
قلت : وإسناده صحيح وهو موقوف في حكم المرفوع , لأنه لا يقال من قبل الرأي وقد أخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " مرفوعاً من طريق أخرى : عن إسحاق ابن عبد الله بن كيسان المروزي : حدثنا أبي عن الضحاك بن مزاحم عن مجاهد وطاووس عن ابن عباس . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد ضعيف يستشهد به وقال المنذري في " الترغيب " ( 1 / 271 ) : " وسنده قريب من الحسن , وله شواهد " . 
قلت : ويبدو لي أن للحديث أصلاً عن بريدة فقد وجدت لبعضه طريقاً أخرى رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " ( 1 / 85 / 1 من الجمع بينه وبين الصغير ) وتمام في " الفوائد " ( ق 148 - 149 ) عن مروان ابن محمد الطاطرى حدثنا سليمان بن موسى أبو داود الكوفي عن فضيل بن مرزوق ( وفي الفوائد فضيل بن غزوان ) عن عبد الله بن بريدة عن أبيه مرفوعاً بلفظ : " ما منع قوم الزكاة إلا ابتلاهم الله بالسنين " . 
وقال الطبراني : " لم يروه إلا سليمان تفرد به مروان " . 
قلت : مروان ثقة , وسليمان بن موسى أبو داود الكوفي صويلح كما قال الذهبي , وفضيل إن كان ابن مرزوق ففيه ضعف , وإن كان ابن غزوان فهو ثقة احتج به الشيخان , فإن كان هو راوي الحديث فهو حسن إن شاء الله تعالى . 
وقد قال المنذري ( 1 / 270 ) بعد ما عزاه للطبراني : " ورواته ثقات " . 
وبالجملة فالحديث بهذه الطرق والشواهد صحيح بلا ريب , وتوقف الحافظ ابن حجر في ثبوته إنما هو باعتبار الطريق الأولى . 
والله أعلم .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 108

" إن الله زادكم صلاة وهي الوتر , فصلوها بين صلاة العشاء إلى صلاة الفجر " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 171 : 
رواه الإمام أحمد ( 6 / 7 ) والطبراني في " المعجم الكبير ( 1 / 100 / 1 ) من طريقين عن ابن المبارك : أنبأنا سعيد بن يزيد حدثني ابن هبيرة عن أبي تميم الجيشاني أن عمرو بن العاص خطب الناس يوم الجمعة , فقال : إن # أبا بصرة # حدثني أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : فذكره . 
قال أبو تميم : فأخذ بيدي أبو ذر فسار في المسجد إلى أبي بصرة فقال له : أنت سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول ما قال عمرو ? قال أبو بصرة : أنا سمعته من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال مسلم . 
وسعيد بن يزيد هو أبو شجاع الإسكندراني . 
وقد تابعه عبد الله بن لهيعة : أنبأنا عبد الله بن هبيرة به . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 6 / 379 ) والطحاوي في " شرح المعاني " ( 1 / 250 ) والطبراني في " الكبير " ( 1 / 104 / 2 ) و الدولابي في " الكنى " ( 1 / 13 ) من طرق ثلاث عن ابن لهيعة به . 
وإسناده عند الطحاوي صحيح كما بينته في " إرواء الغليل " رقم ( 416 ) . 
وله طرق أخرى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خرجت بعضها هناك , وهذه الطريق هي العمدة و لذلك اقتصرت عليها هنا . 
وذكر الشيخ الكتاني وصاحبه الأستاذ الزحيلي في تخريج " تحفة الفقهاء " ( 1 / 1 / 355 ) جملة كبيرة منها عن عشرة من الصحابة منها طريق واحدة عن عمرو ابن العاص , ولكنها واهية , وفاتهما هذه الطريق الصحيحة !
فقه الحديث 
يدل ظاهر الأمر في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " فصلوها " على وجوب صلاة الوتر , وبذلك قال الحنفية , خلافاً للجماهير , ولولا أنه ثبت بالأدلة القاطعة حصر الصلوات المفروضات في كل يوم وليلة بخمس صلوات لكان قول الحنفية أقرب إلى الصواب , ولذلك فلابد من القول بأن الأمر هنا ليس للوجوب , بل لتأكيد الاستحباب . 
وكم من أوامر كريمة صرفت من الوجوب بأدنى من تلك الأدلة القاطعة , وقد انفك الأحناف عنها بقولهم إنهم لا يقولون بأن الوتر واجب كوجوب الصلوات الخمس , بل هو واسطة بينها وبين السنن , أضعف من هذه ثبوتاً , وأقوى من تلك تأكيداً ! 
فليعلم أن قول الحنفية هذا قائم على اصطلاح لهم خاص حادث , لا تعرفه الصحابة ولا السلف الصالح , ‎وهو تفريقهم بين الفرض والواجب ثبوتاً و جزاء كما هو مفصل في كتبهم . 
وإن قولهم بهذا معناه التسليم بأن تارك الوتر معذب يوم القيامة عذاباً دون عذاب تارك الفرض كما هو مذهبهم في اجتهادهم , وحينئذ يقال لهم : وكيف يصح ذلك مع قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لمن عزم على أن لا يصلي غير الصلوات الخمس : " أفلح الرجل " ? ! وكيف يلتقي الفلاح مع العذاب ?‎! فلا شك أن قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا وحده كاف لبيان أن صلاة الوتر ليست بواجبة ولهذا اتفق جماهير العلماء على سنيته وعدم وجوبه , وهو الحق , نقول هذا مع التذكير والنصح بالاهتمام بالوتر , وعدم التهاون عنه لهذا الحديث وغيره . والله أعلم .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 109

" ما السموات السبع في الكرسي إلا كحلقة ملقاة بأرض فلاة وفضل العرش على الكرسي كفضل تلك الفلاة على تلك الحلقة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 174 : 
رواه محمد بن أبي شيبة في " كتاب العرش " ( 114 / 1 ) : حدثنا الحسن بن أبي ليلى أنبأنا أحمد بن علي الأسدي عن المختار بن غسان العبدي عن إسماعيل بن سلم عن أبي إدريس الخولاني عن # أبي ذر الغفاري # قال : " دخلت المسجد الحرام فرأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وحده فجلست إليه , فقلت : يا رسول الله أيما آية نزلت عليك أفضل ? قال : آية الكرسي : ما السموات السبع " . الحديث . 
قلت : وهذا سند ضعيف , إسماعيل بن سلم لم أعرفه , وغالب الظن أنه إسماعيل بن مسلم فقد ذكروه في شيوخ المختار بن عبيد , وهو المكي البصري وهو ضعيف . 
والمختار روى عنه ثلاثة ولم يوثقه أحد وفي " التقريب " : أنه مقبول . 
قلت : ولم ينفرد به إسماعيل بن مسلم , بل تابعه يحيى بن يحيى الغساني رواه حفيده إبراهيم بن هشام بن يحيى بن يحيى الغساني قال : حدثنا أبي عن جدي عن أبي إدريس الخولاني به . 
أخرجه البيهقي في " الأسماء والصفات " ( ص 290 ) . 
قلت : وهذا سند واه جداً إبراهيم هذا متروك كما قال الذهبي , وقد كذبه أبو حاتم . 
وتابعه القاسم بن محمد الثقفي ولكنه مجهول كما في " التقريب " . 
أخرجه ابن مردويه كما في تفسير ابن كثير ( 2 / 13 -  طبع المنار ) من طريق محمد بن أبي السري ( الأصل : اليسري ) العسقلاني أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الله التميمي عن القاسم به . والعسقلاني والتميمي كلاهما ضعيف . 
وللحديث طريقان آخران عن أبي ذر : 
الأول :
عن يحيى بن سعيد السعدي البصري قال : حدثنا عبد الملك ابن جريج عن عطاء عن عبيد بن عمر الليثي عنه به . 
أخرجه البيهقي و قال . " تفرد به يحيى بن سعيد السعدي , وله شاهد بإسناد أصح " . 
قلت : ثم ساقه من طريق الغساني المتقدم , وما أراه بأصح من هذا , بل هو أوهى , لأن إبراهيم متهم كما سبق , وأما هذا فليس فيه من اتهم صراحة , ورجاله ثقات غير السعدي هذا , قال العقيلي : " لا يتابع على حديثه " . يعني هذا .
وقال ابن حبان : يروى المقلوبات و الملزقات , لا يجوز الاحتجاج به إذا انفرد . الثاني : 
عن ابن زيد قال : حدثني أبي قال : قال أبو ذر فذكره . 
أخرجه ابن جرير في " تفسيره " ( 5 / 399 ) " حدثني يونس قال : أخبرنا ابن وهب قال : قال ابن زيد به . 
قلت وهذا إسناد رجاله كلهم ثقات . لكني أظن أنه منقطع , فإن ابن زيد هو عمر ابن محمد بن زيد بن عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب وهو ثقة من رجال الشيخين يروي عنه ابن وهب وغيره . وأبوه محمد بن زيد ثقة مثله , روى عن العبادلة الأربعة جده عبد الله وابن عمرو وابن عباس وابن الزبير وسعيد بن زيد بن عمرو , فإن هؤلاء ماتوا بعد الخمسين , وأما أبو ذر ففي سنة اثنتين وثلاثين فما أظنه سمع منه . 
وجملة القول : أن الحديث بهذه الطرق صحيح وخيرها الطريق الأخير والله أعلم .  
والحديث خرج مخرج التفسير لقوله تعالى : ( وسع كرسيه السماوات والأرض ) وهو صريح في كون الكرسي أعظم المخلوقات بعد العرش , وأنه جرم قائم بنفسه وليس شيئاً معنوياً . ففيه رد على من يتأوله بمعنى الملك وسعة السلطان , كما جاء في بعض التفاسير . وما روي عن ابن عباس أنه العلم , فلا يصح إسناده إليه لأنه من رواية جعفر بن أبي المغيرة عن سعيد بن جبير عنه . رواه ابن جرير . 
قال ابن منده : ابن أبي المغيرة ليس بالقوي في ابن جبير . 
واعلم أنه لا يصح في صفة الكرسي غير هذا الحديث , كما في بعض الروايات أنه موضع القدمين . وأن له أطيطاً كأطيط الرحل الجديد , وأنه يحمله أربعة أملاك , لكل ملك أربعة وجوه , وأقدامهم في الصخرة التي تحت الأرض السابعة ... إلخ فهذا كله لا يصح مرفوعاً عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم و بعضه أشد ضعفاً من بعض , وقد خرجت بعضها فيما علقناه على كتاب " ما دل عليه القرآن مما يعضد الهيئة الجديدة القويمة البرهان " ملحقاً بآخره طبع المكتب الإسلامي .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 110

" سيحان وجيحان والفرات والنيل كل من أنهار الجنة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 177 : 
رواه مسلم ( 8 / 149 ) وأحمد ( 2 / 289 و 440 ) وأبو بكر الأبهري في " الفوائد المنتقاة " ( 143 / 1 ) والخطيب ( 1 / 54 - 55 ) من طريق حفص بن عاصم عن # أبي هريرة # مرفوعاً . 
وله طريق أخرى بلفظ : " فجرت أربعة أنهار من الجنة : الفرات والنيل والسيحان وجيحان " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 111

" فجرت أربعة أنهار من الجنة : الفرات والنيل والسيحان وجيحان " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 177 : 
رواه أحمد ( 2 / 261 ) وأبو يعلى في مسنده ( 4 / 1416 مصورة المكتب الإسلامي ) والخطيب في " تاريخه " ( 1 / 44 , 8 / 185 ) عن محمد بن عمرو عن # أبي سلمة عنه # مرفوعاً . وهذا إسناد حسن . 
وله طريق ثالث , أخرجه الخطيب ( 1 / 54 ) من طريق إدريس الأودي عن أبيه مرفوعاً مختصراً بلفظ : ( نهران من الجنة النيل والفرات ) . 
وإدريس هذا مجهول كما في " التقريب " . 
وله شاهد من حديث أنس بن مالك مرفوعاً بلفظ : " رفعت لي سدرة المنتهى في السماء السابعة , نبقها مثل قلال هجر , وورقها مثل آذان الفيلة , يخرج من ساقها نهران ظاهران , ونهران باطنان , فقلت : يا جبريل ما هذان ? قال : أما الباطنان ففي الجنة , وأما الظاهران فالنيل والفرات " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 112

" رفعت لي سدرة المنتهى في السماء السابعة نبقها مثل قلال هجر وورقها مثل آذان الفيلة يخرج من ساقها نهران ظاهران ونهران باطنان , فقلت : يا جبريل ما هذان ? قال : أما الباطنان ففي الجنة وأما الظاهران فالنيل والفرات " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 178 : 
رواه أحمد ( 3 / 164 ) : حدثنا عبد الرزاق حدثنا معمر عن قتادة عن # أنس بن مالك # مرفوعاً . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح على شرط الشيخين , وقد أخرجه البخاري ( 334 ) معلقا , فقال : وقال : إبراهيم بن طهمان عن شعبة عن قتادة به . 
وقد وصله هو ( 3 / 30 - 33 ) ومسلم ( 1 / 103 - 105 ) وأبو عوانة ( 1 / 120 - 124 ) والنسائي ( 1 / 76 - 77 ) وأحمد أيضاً ( 4 / 207 -208 و 208 - 210 ) من طرق عن قتادة عن أنس عن مالك ابن صعصعة مرفوعاً بحديث الإسراء بطوله وفيه هذا . فجعلوه من مسند مالك بن صعصعة وهو الصواب . 
ثم وجدت الحاكم أخرجه ( 1 / 81 ) من طريق أحمد وقال : " صحيح على شرط الشيخين " ووافقه الذهبي . 
ثم رواه من طريق حفص بن عبد الله حدثني إبراهيم بن طهمان به . 
هذا ولعل المراد من كون هذه الأنهار من الجنة أن أصلها منها كما أن أصل الإنسان من الجنة , فلا ينافي الحديث ما هو معلوم مشاهد من أن هذه الأنهار تنبع من منابعها المعروفة في الأرض , فإن لم يكن هذا هو المعنى أو ما يشبهه , فالحديث من أمور الغيب التي يجب الإيمان بها , والتسليم للمخبر عنها ( فلا وربك لا يؤمنون حتى يحكموك فيما شجر بينهم , ثم لا يجدوا في أنفسهم حرجاً مما قضيت ويسلموا تسليماً ) .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 113

" من قال : لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له . له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير بعدما يصلي الغداة عشر مرات كتب الله عز وجل له عشر حسنات ومحى عنه عشر سيئات ورفع له عشر درجات وكن له بعدل عتق رقبتين من ولد إسماعيل , فإن قالها حين يمسي كان له مثل ذلك وكن له حجاباً من الشيطان حتى يصبح " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 179 : 
رواه الحسن بن عرفة في جزئه ( 5 / 1 ) : حدثنا قران بن تمام الأسدي عن سهيل بن أبي صالح عن أبيه عن # أبي هريرة # مرفوعاً . 
ومن طريق ابن عرفة رواه الخطيب في " تاريخه " ( 12 / 389 , 472 ) . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح رجاله ثقات رجال مسلم غير قران هذا وهو ثقة . 
وله شاهد من حديث أبي أيوب الأنصاري بلفظ : " من قال : إذا صلى الصبح ... " فذكره بتمامه إلا أنه قال : " أربع رقاب " وقال : " وإذا قالها بعد المغرب مثل ذلك " . 
رواه أحمد ( 5 / 415 ) من طريق محمد بن إسحاق عن يزيد بن يزيد ابن جابر عن القاسم بن مخيمرة عن عبد الله بن يعيش عنه . 
قلت : ورجاله ثقات غير ابن يعيش هذا فلم يوثقه غير ابن حبان ولم يرو عنه غير القاسم هذا , ولذلك قال الحسيني : " مجهول " .
لكن الحديث عزاه المنذري في " الترغيب " ( 1 / 167 ) لأحمد و النسائي وابن  حبان في " صحيحه " , فهذا يقتضي أنه عند النسائي من غير طريق ابن يعيش , لأنه ليس من رجال النسائي . 
وقد تابعه أبو رهم السمعي عن أبي أيوب بلفظ : " من قال حين يصبح لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له , له الملك وله الحمد , يحيى ويميت , وهو على كل شيء قدير عشر مرات , كتب الله له بكل واحدة قالها عشر حسنات , وحط الله عنه عشر سيئات , ورفعه الله بها عشر درجات , وكن له كعشر رقاب , وكن له مسلحة من أول النهار إلى آخره , ولم يعمل يومئذ عملاً يقهرهن , فإن قال حين يمسي فمثل ذلك " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 114

" من قال حين يصبح : لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو على كل شيء قدير عشر مرات كتب الله له بكل واحدة قالها عشر حسنات وحط الله عنه عشر سيئات ورفعه الله بها عشر درجات وكن له كعشر رقاب وكن له مسلحة من أول النهار إلى آخره ولم يعمل يومئذ عملاً يقهرهن , فإن قال حين يمسي فمثل ذلك " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 180 : 
أخرجه أحمد ( 5 / 420 ) حدثنا أبو اليمان حدثنا إسماعيل بن عياش عن صفوان بن عمرو عن خالد بن معدان عن # أبي رهم # به . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح , رجاله كلهم ثقات , وابن عياش إنما ضعف في روايته عن غير الشاميين , وأما في روايته عنهم فهو صحيح الحديث كما قال البخاري وغيره وهذه منها , فإن صفوانا من ثقاتهم . 
وفي هذه الرواية فائدة عزيزة وهي زيادة " يحيي ويميت " فإنها قلما تثبت في حديث آخر , وقد رويت من حديث أبي ذر وعمارة بن شبيب وحسنهما الترمذي , وإسنادهما ضعيف كما بينته في " التعليق الرغيب على الترغيب والترهيب " وفي حديث الأول منهما : " من قال في دبر صلاة الفجر وهو ثان رجليه قبل أن يتكلم لا إله إلا الله .. " فهذا القيد : " وهو ثان .....‎" لا يصح في الحديث لأنه تفرد به شهر بن حوشب , وقد اضطرب في إسناد الحديث وفي متنه اضطراباً كثيراً كما أوضحته في المصدر المذكور .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 115

" سددوا وقاربوا واعملوا وخيروا واعلموا أن خير أعمالكم الصلاة ولا يحافظ  على الوضوء إلا مؤمن " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 181 : 
رواه الإمام أحمد ( 5 / 282 ) : " حدثنا الوليد بن مسلم حدثنا ابن ثوبان حدثني حسان بن عطية أن أبا كبشة السلولي حدثه أنه سمع # ثوبان # يقول : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
وكذا رواه الدارمي ( 1 / 168 ) وابن حبان ( 164 ) والطبراني في " المعجم  الكبير " ( 1 / 72 / 2 ) عن الوليد به . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد حسن , رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال البخاري غير ابن ثوبان واسمه عبد الرحمن بن ثابت وهو مختلف فيه , والمتقرر أنه حسن الحديث إذا لم يخالف . 
وللحديث طرق أخرى وشواهد خرجتها في " إرواء الغليل " ( 405 ) .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 116

" إن أحدكم يأتيه الشيطان فيقول : من خلقك ? فيقول : الله , فيقول : فمن خلق الله ?! فإذا وجد ذلك أحدكم فليقرأ : آمنت بالله ورسله , فإن ذلك يذهب عنه " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 182 : 
رواه أحمد ( 6 / 258 ) : حدثنا محمد بن إسماعيل قال : حدثنا الضحاك عن هشام بن عروة عن أبيه عن # عائشة # أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا سند حسن , وهو على شرط مسلم , رجاله كلهم من رجاله الذين احتج بهم في " صحيحه " , لكن الضحاك وهو ابن عثمان الأسدي الحزامي قد تكلم فيه بعض الأئمة من قبل حفظه , لكن ذلك لا ينزل حديثه من رتبة الحسن إن شاء الله تعالى .  
وقد تابعه سفيان الثوري وليث بن سالم عند ابن السني ( 201 ) فالحديث صحيح . 
وقال المنذري في " الترغيب " ( 2 / 266 ) : " رواه أحمد بإسناد جيد , وأبو يعلى والبزار , ورواه الطبراني في الكبير والأوسط من حديث عبد الله بن عمرو , ورواه أحمد أيضاً من حديث خزيمة بن ثابت رضي الله عنه " . 
وهذه شواهد يرقى بها الحديث إلى درجة الصحيح جداً . 
وحديث ابن خزيمة عند أحمد ( 5 / 214 ) ورجاله ثقات إلا أن فيهم ابن لهيعة وهو سيء الحفظ . 
وحديث ابن عمرو قال الهيثمي ( 341 ) : " ورجاله رجال الصحيح خلا أحمد بن نافع الطحان شيخ الطبراني " . كذا قال , ولم يذكر من حاله شيئاً , كأنه لم يقف له على ترجمة , وكذلك أنا فلم أعرفه وهو مصري كما في " معجم الطبراني الصغير " ( ص  10 ) . 
ثم إن الحديث رواه هشام بن عروة عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة أيضاً مرفوعاً مثله . 
أخرجه مسلم ( 1 / 84 ) وأحمد ( 2 / 331 ) من طرق عن هشام به , دون قوله : " فإن ذلك يذهب عنه " . 
وأخرجه أبو داود ( 4121 ) إلى قوله : " آمنت بالله " , وهو رواية لمسلم .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 117

" يأتي شيطان أحدكم فيقول : من خلق كذا ? من خلق كذا ? من خلق كذا ? حتى يقول : من خلق ربك ?! فإذا بلغه فليستعذ بالله ولينته " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 183 :
أخرجه البخاري ( 2 / 321 ) ومسلم وابن السني . 
وللحديث طريق أخرى عن أبي هريرة بلفظ : " يوشك الناس يتساءلون بينهم حتى يقول قائلهم : هذا الله خلق الخلق فمن خلق الله عز وجل ? فإذا قالوا ذلك , فقولوا : ( الله أحد , الله الصمد , لم يلد , ولم يولد , ولم يكن له كفواً أحد ) ثم ليتفل أحدكم عن يساره ثلاثاً , وليستعذ من الشيطان " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 118

" يوشك الناس يتساءلون بينهم حتى يقول قائلهم : هذا الله خلق الخلق فمن خلق الله عز وجل ? فإذا قالوا ذلك , فقولوا : *( الله أحد , الله الصمد , لم يلد , ولم يولد , ولم يكن له كفواً أحد )* ثم ليتفل أحدكم عن يساره ثلاثاً , وليستعذ من الشيطان " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 184 :
( عن # أبي هريرة # ) :
أخرجه أبو داود ( 4732 ) وابن السني ( 621 ) عن محمد بن إسحاق قال : حدثني عتبة بن مسلم مولى بني تميم عن أبي سلمة بن عبد الرحمن عنه قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا سند حسن رجاله ثقات , وابن إسحاق قد صرح بالتحديث فأمنا بذلك تدليسه . 
ورواه عمر بن أبي سلمة عن أبيه به إلى قوله : " فمن خلق الله عز و جل ? " قال : فقال أبو هريرة : فو الله إني لجالس يوماً إذ قال لي رجل من أهل العراق : هذا الله خالقنا فمن خلق الله عز وجل ? قال أبو هريرة : فجعلت أصبعي في أذني ثم صحت فقلت : صدق الله ورسوله ( الله الواحد الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفواً أحد ) . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 2 / 387 ) ورجاله ثقات غير عمر هذا فإنه ضعيف . 
وله عنده ( 2 / 539 ) طريق أخرى عن جعفر حدثنا يزيد بن الأصم عن أبي هريرة به مرفوعاً مثل الذي قبله , قال يزيد : فحدثني نجمة بن صبيغ السلمي أنه رأى ركباً أتوا أبا هريرة , فسألوه عن ذلك , فقال : الله أكبر , ما حدثني خليلي بشيء إلا وقد رأيته وأنا أنتظره . قال جعفر بلغني أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : إذا سألكم الناس عن هذا فقولوا : الله قبل كل شيء , والله خلق كل شيء , والله كائن بعد كل شيء . 
وإسناد المرفوع صحيح , وأما بلاغ جعفر وهو ابن برقان فمعضل . 
وما بينهما موقوف , لكن نجمة هذا لم أعرفه , وهكذا وقع في المسند " نجمة " بالميم , وفي " الجرح والتعديل " ( 4 / 1 / 509 ) : " نجبة " بالباء الموحدة وقال : " روى عن أبي هريرة , روى عنه يزيد بن الأصم , سمعت أبي يقول ذلك " و لم يزد !  
ولم يورده الحافظ في " التعجيل " وهو على شرطه ! 
فقه الحديث :
دلت هذه الأحاديث الصحيحة على أنه يجب على من وسوس إليه الشيطان بقوله : من خلق الله ? أن ينصرف عن مجادلته إلى إجابته بما جاء في الأحاديث المذكورة , وخلاصتها أن يقول : " آمنت بالله ورسله , الله أحد , الله الصمد , لم يلد ولم يولد , ولم يكن له كفواً أحد . ثم يتفل عن يساره ثلاثاً , ويستعيذ بالله من الشيطان , ثم ينتهي عن الانسياق مع الوسوسة . 
وأعتقد أن من فعل ذلك طاعة لله ورسوله , مخلصاً في ذلك أنه لابد أن تذهب الوسوسة عنه , ويندحر شيطانه لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " فإن ذلك يذهب عنه " . 
وهذا التعليم النبوي الكريم أنفع وأقطع للوسوسة من المجادلة العقلية في هذه القضية , فإن المجادلة قلما تنفع في مثلها . ومن المؤسف أن أكثر الناس في غفلة عن هذا التعليم النبوي الكريم , فتنبهوا أيها المسلمون , وتعرفوا إلى سنة نبيكم , واعملوا بها , فإن فيها شفاءكم وعزكم .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 119

" لا تقصوا الرؤيا إلا على عالم أو ناصح " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 186 : 
أخرجه الترمذي ( 2 / 45 ) والدارمي ( 2 / 126 ) عن يزيد بن زريع حدثنا سعيد عن قتادة عن ابن سيرين عن # أبي هريرة # عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يقول : فذكره .
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن صحيح " . 
قلت : وإسناده صحيح على شرط الشيخين . 
وتابعه هشام بن حسان عن ابن سيرين به . 
أخرجه الطبراني في " الصغير " ( ص 187 ) وأبو الشيخ في " الطبقات " (281 ) عن إسماعيل بن عمرو البجلي حدثنا مبارك بن فضالة عن هشام بن حسان . 
قلت : وهذا سند لا بأس به في المتابعات , فإن هشاماً ثقة محتج به في الصحيحين ومن دونه فيهما ضعف . 
وقد جاء الحديث من طريق أخرى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم و فيه زيادة توضح سبب هذا النهي وهو : " إن الرؤيا تقع على ما تعبر , ومثل ذلك مثل رجل رفع رجله فهو ينتظر متى يضعها فإذا رأى أحدكم رؤيا فلا يحدث بها إلا ناصحاً أو عالماً " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 120

" إن الرؤيا تقع على ما تعبر ومثل ذلك مثل رجل رفع رجله فهو ينتظر متى يضعها فإذا رأى أحدكم رؤيا فلا يحدث بها إلا ناصحاً أو عالماً " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 186 : 
أخرجه الحاكم ( 4 / 391 ) من طريق عبد الرزاق أنبأنا معمر عن أيوب عن أبي قلابة عن # أنس # قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره .
وقال : " صحيح الإسناد " . 
ووافقه الذهبي وحقهما أن يضيفا إلى ذلك " على شرط البخاري " , فإن رجاله كلهم من رجال الشيخين سوى الراوي له عن عبد الرزاق وهو يحيى بن جعفر البخاري فمن شيوخ البخاري وحده . على أن في النفس وقفة في تصحيحه , لأن أبا قلابة قد وصف بالتدليس وقد عنعنه , فإن كان سمعه من أنس فهو صحيح الإسناد , وإلا فلا . 
نعم الحديث صحيح , فقد تقدم له آنفاً شاهد لشطره الأخير , وأما شطره الأول , فله شاهد بلفظ : " والرؤيا على رجل طائر , ما لم تعبر , فإذا عبرت وقعت , ( قال الراوي : وأحسبه قال ) ولا يقصها إلا على واد أو ذي رأي " . 
أخرجه البخاري في " التاريخ " ( 4 / 2 / 178 ) وأبو داود ( 5020 ) والترمذي ( 2 / 45 ) والدارمي ( 2 / 126 ) وابن ماجه ( 3914 ) والحاكم ( 4 / 390 ) والطيالسي ( 1088 ) وأحمد ( 4 / 10 - 13 ) وابن أبي شيبة ( 12 / 189 / 1 ) والطحاوي في " مشكل الآثار " ( 1 / 295 ) وابن عساكر ( 11 / 219 / 2 ) عن يعلى بن عطاء سمعت وكيع بن عدس يحدث عن عمه أبي رزين العقيلي قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره .
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن صحيح " . 
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح الإسناد " ووافقه الذهبي . 
ونقل المناوي في " الفيض " عن صاحب " الاقتراح " أنه قال : " إسناده على شرط مسلم " ! وكل ذلك وهم لاسيما القول الأخير منها فإن وكيع ابن عدس لم يخرج له مسلم شيئاً , ثم هو لم يوثقه أحد غير ابن حبان ولم يرو عنه غير يعلى بن عطاء ولذلك قال ابن القطان : مجهول الحال . 
وقال الذهبي : لا يعرف . ومع ذلك فحديثه كشاهد لا بأس به , وقد حسن سنده الحافظ ( 12 / 377 ) . 
وروى ابن أبي شيبة ( 12 / 193 / 1 ) والواحدي في " الوسيط " ( 2 / 96/ 2 ) عن يزيد الرقاشي عن أنس مرفوعا بلفظ : " الرؤيا لأول عابر " . 
قلت : ويزيد ضعيف . 
( على رجل طائر ) أي أنها لا تستقر ما لم تعبر . كما قال الطحاوي والخطابي وغيرهما . 
والحديث صريح بأن الرؤيا تقع على مثل ما تعبر , ولذلك أرشدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى أن لا نقصها إلا على ناصح أو عالم , لأن المفروض فيهما أن يختارا أحسن المعاني في تأويلها فتقع على وفق ذلك , لكن مما لا ريب فيه أن ذلك مقيد بما إذا كان التعبير مما تحتمله الرؤيا ولو على وجه , وليس خطأ محضاً وإلا فلا تأثير له حينئذ والله أعلم . 
وقد أشار إلى هذا المعنى الإمام البخاري في " كتاب التعبير " من " صحيحه " بقوله ( 4 / 362 ) : " باب من لم ير الرؤيا لأول عابر إذا لم يصب " . 
ثم ساق حديث الرجل الذي رأى في المنام ظلة وعبرها أبو بكر الصديق ثم قال : فأخبرني يا رسول الله - بأبي أنت - أصبت أم أخطأت , قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أصبت بعضاً , وأخطأت بعضاً " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 121

" أصبت بعضاً وأخطأت بعضاً " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 189 :
وهو من حديث # ابن عباس # ولفظه : " أن رجلاً أتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : إني رأيت الليلة في المنام ظلة تنطف بالسمن والعسل , فأرى الناس يتكففون منها , فالمستكثر والمستقل , وإذا سبب واصل من الأرض إلى السماء , فأراك أخذت به فعلوت , ثم أخذ به رجل آخر فعلا به , ثم أخذه رجل آخر فعلا به , ثم أخذه رجل فانقطع , ثم وصل , فقال أبو بكر : يا رسول الله بأبي أنت والله لتدعني فأعبرها , فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم له : أعبرها ,‎ قال : أما الظلة فالإسلام , وأما الذي ينطف من العسل والسمن فالقرآن حلاوته تنطف , فالمستكثر من القرآن والمستقل , وأما السبب الواصل من السماء إلى الأرض فالحق الذي أنت عليه تأخذ به , فيعليك الله , ثم يأخذ به رجل , فيعلو به , ثم يأخذ به رجل آخر فيعلو به , ثم يأخذ به رجل فينقطع به , ثم يوصل له فيعلو به , فأخبرني يا رسول الله - بأبي أنت - أصبت أم أخطأت , قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : أصبت بعضاً , وأخطأت بعضاً , قال فوالله لتحدثني بالذي أخطأت , قال : لا تقسم " . 
وأخرجه مسلم أيضاً ( 7 / 55 - 56 ) وأبو داود ( 3268 , 4632 ) والترمذي ( 2 / 47 ) والدارمي ( 2 / 128 ) وابن ماجه ( 3918 ) وابن أبي شيبة في " المصنف " ( 12 / 190 / 2 ) وأحمد ( 1 / 236 ) كلهم عن ابن عباس , إلا أن بعضهم جعله من روايته عن أبي هريرة , ورجح الإمام البخاري الأول , وهو أنه عن ابن عباس , ليس لأبي هريرة فيه ذكر . 
وتبعه على ذلك الحافظ ابن حجر في " الفتح " والله أعلم .
غريب الحديث :
( ظلة ) أي سحابة لها ظل , وكل ما أظل من سقيفة ونحوها يسمى ظلة . 
( تنطف ) أي تقطر , والنطف القطر . 
( يتكففون ) أي يأخذون بأكفهم . 
( سبب ) أي حبل .  


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 122

" والذي نفسي بيده لا تقوم الساعة حتى يكلم السباع الإنس ويكلم الرجل عذبة  سوطه وشراك نعله ويخبره فخذه بما حدث أهله بعده " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 190 :
رواه الإمام أحمد ( 3 / 83 - 84 ) : حدثنا يزيد أنبأنا القاسم بن الفضل الحدائي عن أبي نضرة عن # أبي سعيد الخدري # قال : " عدا الذئب على شاة , فأخذها , فطلبه الراعي , فانتزعها منه , فأقعى الذئب على ذنبه , قال : ألا تتقي الله تنزع مني رزقاً ساقه الله إلي , فقال : يا عجبي ذئب مقع على ذنبه يكلمني كلام الإنس ! فقال الذئب : ألا أخبرك بأعجب من ذلك ? محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بيثرب , يخبر الناس بأنباء ما قد سبق ! قال : فأقبل الراعي يسوق غنمه حتى دخل المدينة , فزواها إلى زاوية من زواياها , ثم أتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبره , فأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فنودي بالصلاة جامعة , ثم خرج , فقال للراعي : أخبرهم , فأخبرهم , فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : صدق , والذي نفسي بيده " . الحديث . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح رجاله ثقات رجال مسلم غير القاسم هذا وهو ثقة اتفاقاً , وأخرج له مسلم في المقدمة . 
والحديث أخرجه ابن حبان ( 2109 ) والحاكم مفرقاً ( 4 / 467 , 467 - 468 ) وقال : " صحيح على شرط مسلم " ! ووافقه الذهبي !
وأخرج الترمذي منه قوله : " والذي نفسي بيده ... " وقال : " حديث حسن , لا نعرفه إلا من حديث القاسم بن الفضل وهو ثقة مأمون " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 123

" ما أنتم بجزء من مائة ألف جزء ممن يرد علي الحوض من أمتي " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 191 :
أخرجه أبو داود ( 5746 ) والحاكم ( 1 / 76 ) وصححه وأحمد ( 4 / 367 , 369 , 371 , 372 ) من طريق شعبة عن عمرو بن مرة قال : سمعت أبا حمزة أنه سمع # زيد بن أرقم # قال : " كنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في سفر , فنزلنا منزلاً فسمعته يقول : ( فذكره ) , قال : كم كنتم يومئذ ? قال : سبعمائة أو ثمانمائة " .‎
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح رجاله رجال الشيخين غير أبي حمزة واسمه طلحة بن يزيد الأنصاري فمن رجال البخاري , ووثقه ابن حبان والنسائي .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 124

" الشمس والقمر ثوران مكوران في النار يوم القيامة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 192 :
أخرجه الإمام الطحاوي في " مشكل الآثار " ( 1 / 66 - 67 ) حدثنا محمد بن خزيمة : حدثنا معلى بن أسد العمي حدثنا عبد العزيز بن المختار عن عبد الله الداناج قال : " شهدت أبا سلمة بن عبد الرحمن جلس في مسجد في زمن خالد بن عبد الله بن خالد ابن أسيد , قال : فجاء الحسن فجلس إليه فتحدثنا , فقال أبو سلمة : حدثنا # أبو هريرة # عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال . ( فذكره ) . فقال الحسن : ما ذنبهما ?‎! فقال : إنما أحدثك عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فسكت الحسن . 
ورواه البيهقي في كتاب " البعث والنشور " , وكذا البزار والإسماعيلي والخطابي كلهم من طريق يونس بن محمد حدثنا عبد العزيز بن المختار به . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح على شرط البخاري , وقد أخرجه في صحيحه مختصراً فقال ( 2 / 304 - 305 ) : حدثنا مسدد قال : حدثنا عبد العزيز بن المختار به بلفظ : " الشمس و القمر مكوران يوم القيامة " . 
وليس عنده قصة أبي سلمة مع الحسن , وهي صحيحة , وقد وقع للخطيب التبريزي وهم في إسناد هذا الحديث والقصة , حيث جعل الحديث من تحديث الحسن عن أبي هريرة , والمناقشة بينهما , وقد نبهت عليه في تعليقي على كتابه " مشكاة المصابيح " رقم ( 5692 ) . 
وللحديث شاهد , فقال الطيالسي في " مسنده " ( 2103 ) : حدثنا درست عن يزيد ابن أبان الرقاشي عن أنس رفعه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بلفظ : " إن الشمس والقمر ثوران عقيران في النار " . 
وهذا إسناد ضعيف من أجل الرقاشي فإنه ضعيف , ومثله درست ولكنه قد توبع ومن هذه الطريق أخرجه الطحاوي وأبو يعلى ( 3 / 17 / 10 ) وابن عدي ( 129 / 2 ) وأبو الشيخ في " العظمة " كما في " اللآلي المصنوعة " ( 1 / 82 ) وابن مردويه كما في " الجامع الصغير " وزاد : " وإن شاء أخرجهما . وإن شاء تركهما " . 
وأما المتابعة المشار إليها , فقال أبو الشيخ : حدثنا أبو معشر الدارمي حدثنا هدبة حدثنا حماد بن سلمة عن يزيد الرقاشي به . 
قال السيوطي : وهذه متابعة جليلة . وهو كما قال , والسند رجاله ثقات كما قال ابن عراق في " تنزيه الشريعة " ( 1 / 190 الطبعة الأولى ) , يعني من دون الرقاشي وإلا فهو ضعيف كما عرفت , ولكنه ليس شديد الضعف , فيصلح للاستشهاد به ولذلك فقد أساء ابن الجوزي بإيراده لحديثه في " الموضوعات " ! على أنه قد تناقض , فقد أورده أيضاً في " الواهيات " يعني الأحاديث الواهية غير الموضوعة , وكل ذلك سهو منه عن حديث أبي هريرة هذا الصحيح . والله الموفق . 
معنى الحديث :
وليس المراد من الحديث ما تبادر إلى ذهن الحسن البصري أن الشمس والقمر في النار يعذبان فيها عقوبة لهما , كلا فإن الله عز و جل لا يعذب من أطاعه من خلقه ومن ذلك الشمس والقمر كما يشير إليه قول الله تبارك وتعالى ( ألم تر أن الله يسجد له من في السموات ومن في الأرض , والشمس والقمر , والنجوم والجبال والشجر والدواب , وكثير من الناس , وكثير حق عليه العذاب ) . 
فأخبر تعالى أن عذابه إنما يحق على غير من كان يسجد له تعالى في الدنيا , كما قال الطحاوي , وعليه فإلقاؤهما في النار يحتمل أمرين : 
الأول : أنهما من وقود النار . 
قال الإسماعيلي : " لا يلزم من جعلهما في النار تعذيبهما , فإن لله في النار ملائكة وحجارة وغيرها لتكون لأهل النار عذاباً وآلة من آلات العذاب , وما شاء الله من ذلك فلا تكون هي معذبة " . 
والثاني : أنهما يلقيان فيها تبكيتاً لعبادهما . 
قال الخطابي : " ليس المراد بكونهما في النار تعذيبهما بذلك , ولكنه تبكيت لمن كان يعبدهما في الدنيا ليعلموا أن عبادتهم لهما كانت باطلاً " . 
قلت : وهذا هو الأقرب إلى لفظ الحديث ويؤيده أن في حديث أنس عند أبي يعلى -  كما في " الفتح " ( 6 / 214 ) : " ليراهما من عبدهما " . ولم أرها في " مسنده " والله تعالى أعلم .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 125

" من سره أن ينظر إلى رجل يمشي على الأرض وقد قضى نحبه فلينظر إلى طلحة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 195 :
أخرجه ابن سعد في " الطبقات " ( 3 / 1 / 155 ) أخبرنا سعيد بن منصور قال : أنبأنا صالح بن موسى عن معاوية بن إسحاق عن عائشة بنت طلحة عن # عائشة # قالت : " إني لفي بيتي , ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه بالفناء , وبيني وبينهم الستر , أقبل طلحة بن عبيد الله فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "  فذكره . 
وكذا رواه أبو يعلى في " مسنده " ( ق 232 / 1 ) وأبو نعيم في " الحلية " ( 1 / 88 ) من طريق أخرى عن صالح بن موسى به . ورواه أيضاً الطبراني في " الأوسط " كما في " المجمع " ( 9 / 148 ) وقال : " وفيه صالح بن موسى وهو متروك " . 
قلت : ولم ينفرد به , فقد رواه إسحاق بن يحيى بن طلحة عن عمه موسى بن طلحة قال : " بينما عائشة بنت طلحة تقول لأمها أم كلثوم بنت أبي بكر : أبي خير من أبيك , فقالت عائشة أم المؤمنين : ألا أقضي بينكما ? إن أبا بكر دخل على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا أبا بكر أنت عتيق الله من النار , قالت : فمن يومئذ سمي عتيقاً , ودخل طلحة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : " أنت يا طلحة ممن قضى نحبه " . 
أخرجه الحاكم ( 2 / 415 / 416 ) وقال : " صحيح الإسناد " . 
وتعقبه الذهبي بقوله : " قلت : بل إسحاق متروك , قاله أحمد " . 
قلت : ومع ضعفه الشديد , فقد اضطرب في إسناده , فرواه مرة هكذا , ومرة قال : عن موسى بن طلحة قال : " دخلت على معاوية , فقال : ألا أبشرك ? قلت : بلى قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " طلحة ممن قضى نحبه " . 
أخرجه ابن سعد ( 3 / 1 / 155 - 156 ) والترمذي ( 2 / 219 , 302 ) وقال : " حديث غريب , لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه , وإنما روي عن موسى بن طلحة عن أبيه " . 
قلت : ثم ساقه هو وأبو يعلى ( ق 45 / 1 ) والضياء في " المختارة " ( 1 / 278 ) من طريق طلحة بن يحيى عن موسى وعيسى ابني طلحة عن أبيهما طلحة أن أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قالوا لأعرابي جاهل : سله عمن قضى نحبه من هو ? وكانوا لا يجترؤون على مسألته , يوقرونه ويهابونه , فسأله الأعرابي , فأعرض عنه , ثم سأله فأعرض عنه , ثم إني اطلعت من باب المسجد وعلي ثياب خضر , فلما رآني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : أين السائل عمن قضى نحبه ? قال : أنا يا رسول الله , قال : هذا ممن قضى نحبه . 
وقال : " هذا حديث حسن غريب " . 
قلت : وإسناده حسن رجاله ثقات رجال مسلم , غير أن طلحة بن يحيى , تكلم فيه بعضهم من أجل حفظه , وهو مع ذلك لا ينزل حديثه عن رتبة الحسن . ولم ينفرد بالحديث , فقد أخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( 1 / 13 / 2 ) عن سليمان بن أيوب حدثني أبي عن جدي عن موسى بن طلحة عن أبيه قال : كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا رآني قال : " من أحب أن ينظر إلى شهيد يمشي على وجه الأرض فلينظر إلى طلحة بن عبيد الله " . 
قلت : وهذا سند ضعيف سليمان هذا صاحب مناكير , وقال ابن مهدي : " عامة أحاديثه لا يتابع عليها " . 
وقال الهيثمي في " المجمع " ( 9 / 149 ) : " رواه الطبراني , وفيه سليمان بن أيوب الطلحي , وقد وثق , وضعفه جماعة , وفيه جماعة لم أعرفهم " . 
وللحديث شاهد جيد مرسل بلفظ : " من أراد أن ينظر إلى رجل قد قضى نحبه فلينظر إلى طلحة بن عبيد الله " .
أخرجه ابن سعد ( 3 / 1 / 156 ) : أخبرنا هشام أبو الوليد الطيالسي قال : حدثنا أبو عوانة عن حصين عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا مرسل صحيح الإسناد رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الشيخين . 
ثم إن صالح بن موسى الذي في الطريق الأول قد رواه بإسناد آخر ولفظ آخر وهو : " من سره أن ينظر إلى شهيد يمشي على وجه الأرض فلينظر إلى طلحة بن عبيد الله " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 126

" من سره أن ينظر إلى شهيد يمشي على وجه الأرض فلينظر إلى طلحة بن عبيد الله " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 198 : 
أخرجه الترمذي ( 2 / 302 - بولاق ) عن صالح بن موسى الطلحي - من ولد طلحة ابن عبيد الله - عن الصلت بن دينار عن أبي نضرة قال : قال # جابر بن عبد الله # سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : فذكره وقال : " حديث غريب لا نعرفه إلا من حديث الصلت , وقد تكلم بعض أهل العلم في الصلت ابن دينار وفي صالح بن موسى من قبل حفظهما " . 
قلت : هما بعد التحقيق ضعيفان جداً , غير أن صالح بن موسى لم ينفرد به , وهو ما أشعر به كلام الترمذي نفسه , فقال الطيالسي في " مسنده " ( 1793 ) : حدثنا الصلت بن دينار ( حدثنا ) أبو نضرة به بلفظ : " مر طلحة بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : شهيد يمشي على وجه الأرض " . 
وهكذا رواه ابن ماجه ( 125 ) عن وكيع : حدثنا الصلت الأزدي به . 
ورواه الواحدي في " الوسيط " ( 3 / 7 / 121 ) عن الصلت به مثل رواية الترمذي ,  
ورواه البغوي في " تفسيره " ( 7 / 528 ) من هذا الوجه بلفظ : " نظر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى طلحة بن عبد الله فقال : من أحب أن ينظر إلى رجل يمشي على وجه الأرض قد قضى نحبه فلينظر إلى هذا " . 
وقد عزاه صاحب " مشكاة المصابيح " للترمذي في رواية له , وهو وهم منه رحمه الله . 
وبالجملة فالحديث بهذه الطرق والشواهد يرتقي إلى درجة الصحة , وهي وإن اختلفت ألفاظها فالمؤدى واحد كما هو ظاهر وقد ثبته الحافظ في " الفتح " ( 8 / 398 - بولاق ) . والله أعلم . 
وفي الحديث إشارة إلى قول الله تبارك وتعالى ( من المؤمنين رجال صدقوا ما عاهدوا الله عليه , فمنهم من قضى نحبه , ومنهم من ينتظر , وما بدلوا تبديلاً ) وفيه منقبة عظيمة لطلحة بن عبيد الله رضي الله عنه , حيث أخبر صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه ممن قضى نحبه مع أنه لا يزال حياً ينتظر الوفاء بما عاهد الله عليه , قال ابن الأثير في " النهاية " : " النحب النذر , كأنه ألزم نفسه أن يصدق أعداء الله في الحرب , فوفى به , 
وقيل : النحب الموت , كأنه يلزم نفسه أن يقاتل حتى يموت " . 
وقد قتل رضي الله عنه يوم الجمل . فويل لمن قتله .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 127

" قال الله تعالى : يا ابن آدم إنك ما دعوتني ورجوتني غفرت لك على ما كان فيك ولا أبالي , يا ابن آدم لو بلغت ذنوبك عنان السماء , ثم استغفرتني غفرت لك ولا أبالي , يا ابن آدم إنك لو أتيتني بقراب الأرض خطايا ثم لقيتني لا تشرك بي شيئاً , لأتيتك بقرابها مغفرة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 200 : 
رواه الترمذي ( 2 / 270 ) من طريق كثير بن فائد : حدثنا سعيد ابن عبيد قال : سمعت بكر بن عبد الله المزني يقول : حدثنا # أنس ابن مالك # قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : فذكره وقال : " حديث حسن غريب لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه " . 
قلت : ورجاله موثقون غير كثير بن فائد , فلم يوثقه غير ابن حبان , وفي " التقريب " أنه مقبول . 
قلت : لكن الحديث حسن كما قال الترمذي , فإن له شاهدا من حديث أبي ذر , يرويه شهر بن حوشب عن عمر بن معد يكرب عنه مرفوعاً به مع تقديم وتأخير . 
أخرجه الدارمي ( 2 / 322 ) وأحمد ( 5 / 172 ) من طريق غيلان ابن جرير عن شهر به . 
وخالفه عبد الحميد - وهو ابن بهرام - فقال : حدثنا شهر حدثني ابن غنم أن أبا ذر حدثه به . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 5 / 154 ) وشهر فيه ضعف من قبل حفظه , وإن لم يكن هذا الاختلاف عليه من تردده وسوء حفظه , فالوجه الأول أصح لأن غيلان أوثق من ابن بهرام . 
وله شاهد آخر عند الطبراني في " معاجمه " عن ابن عباس , وهو مخرج في " الروض النضير " ( 432 ) . 
وله عن أبي ذر طريق أخرى مختصرا بلفظ : " قال الله تبارك و تعالى : الحسنة بعشر أمثالها أو أزيد , والسيئة واحدة أو أغفرها ولو لقيتني بقراب الأرض خطايا ما لم تشرك بي لقيتك بقرابها مغفرة " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 128

" قال الله تبارك وتعالى : الحسنة بعشر أمثالها أو أزيد والسيئة واحدة أو أغفرها ولو لقيتني بقراب الأرض خطايا ما لم تشرك بي لقيتك بقرابها مغفرة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 201 : 
رواه الحاكم ( 4 / 241 ) وأحمد ( 5 / 108 ) عن عاصم عن المعرور بن سويد أن # أبا ذر # رضي الله عنه قال : " حدثنا الصادق المصدوق صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما يرويه عن ربه تبارك وتعالى أنه قال : الحسنة ... " .
وقال : " صحيح الإسناد " ووافقه الذهبي . 
قلت : عاصم هو ابن بهدلة وهو حسن الحديث , وبقية الرجال ثقات رجال الشيخين , فالإسناد حسن .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 129

" قد أفلح من أسلم ورزق كفافاً وقنعه الله بما آتاه " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 201 : 
رواه مسلم ( 3 / 102 ) والترمذي ( 2 / 56 ) وأحمد ( 2 / 168 ) والبيهقي ( 4 / 196 ) من طريق عبد الله بن يزيد المقرىء حدثنا سعيد بن أبي أيوب حدثني شرحبيل بن شريك عن أبي عبد الرحمن الحبلي عن # عبد الله ابن عمرو بن العاصي # مرفوعاً . 
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن صحيح " . 
ورواه ابن ماجه ( 4138 ) عن ابن لهيعة عن عبيد الله بن أبي جعفر , وحميد ابن هانىء الخولاني أنهما سمعا أبا عبد الرحمن الحبلي يخبر عن عبد الله ابن عمرو به نحوه . 
وابن لهيعة سيء الحفظ , لكن لا بأس به في المتابعات . 
 تنبيه :
عزاه السيوطي في " الصغير " و " الكبير " ( 2 / 95 / 1 ) لمسلم ومن ذكرنا معه غير البيهقي فتعقبه المناوي بقوله : " تبع في العزو لما ذكر عبد الحق . 
قال في " المنار " : وهذا لم يذكره مسلم وإنما هو عند الترمذي .. " . 
قلت : وهذا وهم من صاحب " المنار " ثم المناوي , فالحديث في المكان الذي أشرنا إليه من مسلم : في " كتاب الزكاة " . 
وفي الحديث فضل الكفاف والقناعة به , ومثله الحديث الآتي :" اللهم اجعل رزق آل محمد قوتاً " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 130

" اللهم اجعل رزق آل محمد قوتاً " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 202  :
أخرجه البخاري ( 4 / 222 ) ومسلم ( 3 / 103 , 8 / 217 ) وأحمد ( 2 / 232 ) من طرق عن محمد بن فضيل عن أبيه عن عمارة بن القعقاع عن أبي زرعة عن # أبي هريرة # قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . 
واللفظ لمسلم , وكذا أحمد إلا أنه قال : " بيتي " بدل " محمد " .
ولفظ البخاري : " اللهم ارزق آل محمد قوتاً " . 
ويؤيد اللفظ الأول أن الأعمش رواه عن عمارة بن القعقاع به . 
أخرجه مسلم والترمذي ( 2 / 57 - بولاق ) وابن ماجه ( 4139 ) والبيهقي ( 7 / 46 ) من طرق عن وكيع : حدثنا الأعمش به . 
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن صحيح " . 
وأخرجه مسلم من طريق أبي أسامة قال : سمعت الأعمش به إلا أنه قال : " كفافاً " بدل " قوتاً " . 
وكذلك رواه القاسم السرقسطي في " غريب الحديث " ( ج 2 / 5 / 2 ) عن حماد ابن أسامة قال : حدثنا الأعمش به إلا أنه قال : " رزقي و رزق آل محمد كفافاً " . 
فقد اختلف في متنه على الأعمش , والرواية الأولى التي رواها مسلم أرجح عندي لموافقتها لرواية بعض الرواة عن الأعمش . والله أعلم . 
 تنبيه :
أورد السيوطي الحديث في " الجامع الصغير " بلفظ مسلم و بزيادة : " في الدنيا " وعزاه لمسلم والترمذي وابن ماجه , وكذلك أورده في " الجامع الكبير " ( 1 / 309 ) من رواية هؤلاء الثلاثة وكذا أحمد وأبي يعلى والبيهقي . ولا أصل لها عند أحد منهم إلا أن تكون عند أبي يعلى , وذلك مما أستبعده , فإن ثبتت عنده فهي زيادة شاذة بلا شك لمخالفتها لرويات الثقات الحفاظ . 
والله أعلم . 
فائدة الحديث 
فيه وفي الذي قبله دليل على فضل الكفاف , وأخذ البلغة من الدنيا والزهد فيما  فوق ذلك , رغبة في توفر نعيم الآخرة , وإيثاراً لما يبقى على ما يفنى , فينبغي  للأمة أن تقتدي به صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك . 
وقال القرطبي : 
معنى الحديث أنه طلب الكفاف , فإن القوت ما يقوت البدن ويكف عن الحاجة , وفي هذه الحالة سلامة من آفات الغنى والفقر جميعاً . كذا في " فتح الباري " ( 11 / 251 - 252 ) . 
قلت : ومما لا ريب فيه أن الكفاف يختلف باختلاف الأشخاص والأزمان والأحوال , فينبغي للعاقل أن يحرص على تحقيق الوضع الوسط المناسب له , بحيث لا ترهقه الفاقة , ولا يسعى وراء الفضول الذي يوصله إلي التبسط والترفه , فإنه في هذه الحال قلما يسلم من عواقب جمع المال , لاسيما في هذا الزمان الذي كثرت فيه مفاتنه , وتيسرت على الأغنياء سبله . 
أعاذنا الله تعالى من ذلك , ورزقنا الكفاف من العيش .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 131

" هذه بتلك السبقة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 204 : 
أخرجه الحميدي في مسنده ( ق 42 / 2 ) وأبو داود ( 2578 ) والنسائي في " عشرة النساء " ( ق 74 / 1 ) والسياق له وابن ماجه ( 1979 ) مختصراً وأحمد ( 6 / 39 / 264 ) مختصراً ومطولاً من طريق جماعة عن هشام بن عروة عن أبيه عن # عائشة # رضي الله عنها : " أنها كانت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , في سفر , وهي جارية ( قالت : لم أحمل اللحم ولم أبدن ) , فقال لأصاحبه : تقدموا , ( فتقدموا ) ثم قال : تعالي أسابقك , فسابقته , فسبقته على رجلي , فلما كان بعد ( وفي رواية : فسكت عني حتى إذا حملت اللحم وبدنت ونسيت ) خرجت معه في سفر , فقال لأصحابه : تقدموا , ( فتقدموا ) , ثم قال : تعالي أسابقك . ونسيت الذي كان , وقد حملت اللحم , فقلت : كيف أسابقك يا رسول الله وأنا على هذا الحال ? فقال : لتفعلن , فسابقته فسبقني , فـ ( جعل يضحك , و ) قال : " فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح على شرط الشيخين وقد صححه العراقي في " تخريج الأحياء " ( 2 / 40 ) . 
وخالف الجماعة حماد بن سلمة فقال : " عن هشام بن عروة عن أبي سلمة عنها مختصراً بلفظ : " قالت : سابقت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فسبقته " . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 6 / 261 ) وحماد ثقة حافظ فيحتمل أن يكون قد حفظ ما لم يحفظ الجماعة وأن هشاماً يرويه عن أبيه وعن أبي سلمة . ويؤيده أن حماداً رواه أيضاً عن علي بن زيد عن أبي سلمة به . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 6 / 129 , 182 , 280 ) .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 132

" اكتني بابنك عبد الله ـ يعني ابن الزبير ـ أنت أم عبد الله " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 205 : 
أخرجه الإمام أحمد ( 6 / 151 ) : حدثنا عبد الرزاق حدثنا معمر عن هشام عن أبيه أن # عائشة # قالت للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : يا رسول الله كل نسائك لها كنية غيري , فقال لها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( فذكره بدون الزيادة ) . قال : فكان يقال لها أم عبد الله حتى ماتت ولم تلد قط . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح , وإن كان ظاهره الإرسال , فإن عروة هو ابن الزبير وهو ابن أخت عائشة أسماء , فعائشة خالته , فهو محمول على الاتصال , وقد جاء كذلك فقال أحمد ( 6 / 186 ) وعنه الدولابي في " الكنى والأسماء " ( 1 / 152 ) : " حدثنا عمر بن حفص أبو حفص المعيطي قال : حدثنا هشام بن عروة عن أبيه عن عائشة به نحوه وفيه الزيادة . 
وهذا إسناد صحيح أيضاً , فإن عمر هذا قال فيه أبو حاتم : لا بأس به , وذكره  ابن حبان في " الثقات " . 
وقد تابعه حماد بن زيد قال : حدثنا هشام بن عروة به . 
أخرجه أبو داود ( 490 ) وأحمد ( 6 / 107 , 260 ) وأبو يعلى ( ق 214 / 2 ) .
ورواه وكيع فقال : عن هشام عن رجل من ولد الزبير عنها . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 6 / 186 , 213 ) . 
وهذا الرجل هو عروة بن الزبير كما في رواية حماد بن زيد وعمر بن حفص ومعمر كما تقدم . وكذلك رواه قران بن تمام كما قال أبو داود . 
ورواه أبو أسامة وحماد بن سلمة ومسلمة بن قعنب عن هشام فسموا الرجل :‏ " عباد بن حمزة " وهو ابن عبد الله بن الزبير . وهو ثقة , فهو من ولد الزبير فيحتمل أن يكون هو الذي عناه هشام في رواية وكيع , وسواء كان هذا أو ذاك فالحديث صحيح لأنه إما عن عروة أو عن عباد وكلاهما ثقة , والأقرب أنه عنهما معاً , كما يقتضيه صحة الروايتين عن كل منهما . 
وفي الحديث مشروعية التكني ولو لم يكن له ولد . وهذا أدب إسلامي ليس له نظير عند الأمم الأخرى فيما أعلم فعلى المسلمين أن يتمسكوا به رجالاً ونساء ويدعوا ما تسرب إليهم من عادات الأعاجم كـ ( البيك ) و ( الأفندي ) و ( الباشا ) ونحو ذلك كـ ( المسيو ) أو ( السيد ) و ( السيدة ) و ( الآنسة ) إذ كل ذلك دخيل في الإسلام , وقد نص فقهاء الحنفية على كراهة ( الأفندي ) لما فيه من التزكية كما في حاشية ابن عابدين . والسيد إنما يطلق على من كان له نوع ولاية ورياسة وفي ذلك جاء حديث " قوموا إلى سيدكم " وقد تقدم برقم ( 66 ) , ولا يطلق على كل أحد , لأنه من باب التزكية أيضاً .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 133

" إن أول شيء خلقه الله تعالى القلم وأمره أن يكتب كل شيء يكون " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 207 : 
رواه أبو يعلى ( 126 / 1 ) والبيهقي في " الأسماء والصفات " ( ص 271 ) من طريق أحمد : حدثنا عبد الله بن المبارك قال : حدثنا رباح ابن زيد عن عمر بن حبيب عن القاسم بن أبي بزة عن سعيد بن جبير عن # ابن عباس # مرفوعاً . 
من فوائد الحديث : 
وفي الحديث إشارة إلى ما يتناقله الناس حتى صار ذلك عقيدة راسخة في قلوب كثيرة منهم وهو أن النور المحمدي هو أول ما خلق الله تبارك وتعالى . وليس لذلك أساس من الصحة , وحديث عبد الرزاق غير معروف إسناده . ولعلنا نفرده بالكلام في " الأحاديث الضعيفة " إن شاء الله تعالى . 
وفيه رد على من يقول بأن العرش هو أول مخلوق , ولا نص في ذلك عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , وإنما يقول به من قاله كابن تيمية وغيره استنباطاً واجتهادا فالأخذ بهذا الحديث - وفي معناه أحاديث أخرى - أولى لأنه نص في المسألة , ولا اجتهاد في مورد النص كما هو معلوم . 
وتأويله بأن القلم مخلوق بعد العرش باطل , لأنه يصح مثل هذا التأويل لو كان  هناك نص قاطع على أن العرش أول المخلوقات كلها ومنها القلم , أما ومثل هذا النص مفقود , فلا يجوز هذا التأويل . 
وفيه رد أيضاً على من يقول بحوادث لا أول لها , وأنه ما من مخلوق , إلا ومسبوق بمخلوق قبله , وهكذا إلى مالا بداية له , بحيث لا يمكن أن يقال : هذا أول مخلوق . 
فالحديث يبطل هذا القول ويعين أن القلم هو أول مخلوق , فليس قبله قطعاً أي  مخلوق . 
ولقد أطال ابن تيمية رحمه الله الكلام في رده على الفلاسفة محاولاً إثبات حوادث لا أول لها , وجاء في أثناء ذلك بما تحار فيه العقول , ولا تقبله أكثر القلوب , حتى اتهمه خصومه بأنه يقول بأن المخلوقات قديمة لا أول لها , مع أنه يقول ويصرح بأن ما من مخلوق إلا وهو مسبوق بالعدم , ولكنه مع ذلك يقول بتسلسل الحوادث إلى ما لا بداية له . كما يقول هو وغيره بتسلسل الحوادث إلى ما لا نهاية , فذلك القول منه غير مقبول , بل هو مرفوض بهذا الحديث وكم كنا نود أن لا يلج ابن تيمية رحمه الله هذا المولج , لأن الكلام فيه شبيه بالفلسفة وعلم الكلام الذي تعلمنا منه التحذير والتنفير منه , ولكن صدق الإمام مالك رحمه الله حين قال : " ما منا من أحد إلا رد ورد عليه إلا صاحب هذا القبر صلى الله عليه وسلم " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 134

" إن نبي الله نوحاً صلى الله عليه وسلم لما حضرته الوفاة قال لابنه : إني قاص عليك الوصية آمرك باثنتين وأنهاك عن اثنتين آمرك بـ ( لا إله إلا الله ) فإن السموات السبع والأرضين السبع لو وضعت في كفة ووضعت لا إله إلا الله في كفة رجحت بهن لا إله إلا الله ولو أن السموات السبع والأرضين السبع كن حلقة مبهمة قصمتهن لا إله إلا الله . وسبحان الله وبحمده فإنها صلاة كل شيء وبها يرزق الخلق . وأنهاك عن الشرك والكبر . قال : قلت : أو قيل : يا رسول الله هذا الشرك قد عرفناه فما الكبر ? -  قال - : أن يكون لأحدنا نعلان حسنتان لهما شراكان حسنان ? قال : لا . قال : هو أن يكون لأحدنا أصحاب يجلسون إليه ? قال : لا . قيل : يا رسول الله فما الكبر ? قال : سفه الحق وغمص الناس " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 209 : 
رواه البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( 548 ) وأحمد ( 2 / 169 - 170 , 225 ) والبيهقي في " الأسماء " ( 79 هندية ) من طريق الصقعب ابن زهير عن زيد بن أسلم قال : حماد أظنه عن عطاء بن يسار عن # عبد الله بن عمرو # قال : كنا عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فجاء رجل من أهل البادية عليه جبة سيجان مزرورة بالديباج فقال : ألا إن صاحبكم هذا قد وضع كل فارس ابن فارس قال يريد أن يضع كل فارس ابن فارس ويرفع كل راع ابن راع . قال : فأخذ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بمجامع جبته وقال : ألا أرى عليك لباس من لا يعقل , ثم قال : فذكره . 
وقلت : وهذا سند صحيح . وقال الهيثمي ( 4 / 220 ) : " رواه أحمد والطبراني بنحوه , وزاد في رواية : وأوصيك بالتسبيح فإنها عبادة الخلق , وبالتكبير . ورواه البزار من حديث ابن عمر , ورجال أحمد ثقات " . 
غريب الحديث :
( مبهمة ) أي محرمة مغلقة كما يدل عليه السياق . ولم يورد هذه اللفظة من  الحديث ابن الأثير في " النهاية " ولا الشيخ محمد طاهر الهندي في " مجمع بحار  الأنوار " وهي من شرطهما . 
( قصمتهن ) . وفي رواية ( فصمتهن ) بالفاء . قال ابن الأثير : " القصم : كسر الشيء وإبانته , وبالفاء كسره من غير إبانة " . 
قلت : فهو بالفاء أليق بالمعنى . والله أعلم . 
( سفه الحق ) أي جهله , والاستحفاف به , وأن لا يراه على ما هو عليه من الرجحان والرزانة . وفي حديث لمسلم : " بطر الحق " . والمعنى واحد . 
( غمص الناس ) أي احتقارهم والطعن فيهم والاستخفاف بهم . 
وفي الحديث الآخر : " غمط الناس " والمعنى واحد أيضاً . 
فوائد الحديث :
قلت : وفيه فوائد كثيرة , اكتفي بالإشارة إلى بعضها : 
1 - مشروعية الوصية عند الوفاة . 
2 - فضيلة التهليل والتسبيح , وأنها سبب رزق الخلق . 
3 - وأن الميزان يوم القيامة حق ثابت وله كفتان , وهو من عقائد أهل السنة  خلافاً للمعتزلة وأتباعهم في العصر الحاضر ممن لا يعتقد ما ثبت من العقائد في  الأحاديث الصحيحة , بزعم أنها أخبار آحاد لا تفيد اليقين , وقد بينت بطلان هذا  الزعم في كتابي " مع الأستاذ الطنطاوي " يسر الله إتمامه . 
4 - وأن الأرضين سبع كالسماوات . وفيه أحاديث كثيرة في الصحيحين وغيرهما , ولعلنا نتفرغ لنتبعها وتخريجها . ويشهد لها قول الله تبارك وتعالى : ( خلق سبع سماوات ومن الأرض مثلهن ) أي في الخلق والعدد . فلا تلتفت إلى من يفسرها بما يؤول إلى نفي المثلية في العدد أيضاً اغتراراً بما وصل إليه علم الأوربيين من الرقي وأنهم لا يعلمون سبع أرضين ! مع أنهم لا يعلمون سبع سماوات أيضاً ! أفننكر كلام الله وكلام رسوله بجهل الأوربيين وغيرهم مع اعترافهم أنهم كلما ازدادوا علما بالكون ازدادوا علماً بجهلهم به , وصدق الله العظيم إذ يقول : ( وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلاً ) . 
5 - أن التجمل باللباس الحسن ليس من الكبر في شيء . بل هو أمر مشروع , لأن الله جميل يحب الجمال كما قال عليه السلام بمثل هذه المناسبة , على ما رواه مسلم في " صحيحه " . 
6 - أن الكبر الذي قرن مع الشرك والذي لا يدخل الجنة من كان في قلبه مثقال ذرة منه إنما هو الكبر على الحق ورفضه بعد تبينه , والطعن في الناس الأبرياء بغير حق . 
فليحذر المسلم أن يتصف بشيء من مثل هذا الكبر كما يحذر أن يتصف بشيء من الشرك الذي يخلد صاحبه في النار .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 135

" إن الله سيخلص رجلاً من أمتي على رءوس الخلائق يوم القيامة فينشر عليه تسعة وتسعين سجلاً , كل سجل مثل مد البصر ثم يقول : أتنكر من هذا شيئاً ? أظلمك كتبتي الحافظون ? فيقول : لا يا رب , فيقول أفلك عذر ? فيقول : لا يا رب . فيقول : بلى إن لك عندنا حسنة فإنه لا ظلم عليك اليوم . فتخرج بطاقة فيها : أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله . فيقول : ها حضر وزنك , فيقول : ما هذه البطاقة مع هذه السجلات ?! فقال : إنك لا تظلم , قال : فتوضع السجلات في كفة والبطاقة في كفة , فطاشت السجلات وثقلت البطاقة , فلا يثقل مع اسم الله شيء " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1/ 212 :
أخرجه الترمذي ( 2 / 106 - 107 ) وحسنه وابن ماجه ( 4300 ) والحاكم ( 1 / 6 و 529 ) وأحمد ( 2 / 213 ) من طريق الليث بن سعد عن عامر بن يحيى عن أبي عبد الرحمن الحبلي قال : سمعت # عبد الله ابن عمرو # قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : فذكره . 
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح الإسناد على شرط مسلم " . ووافقه الذهبي . 
قلت : وهو كما قالا وأبو عبد الرحمن الحبلي - بضم المهملة والموحدة – اسمه عبد الله بن يزيد . 
ثم رواه أحمد ( 2 / 221 - 222 ) من طريق ابن لهيعة عن عمرو ابن يحيى عن أبي عبد الرحمن الحبلي به . 
قلت : وابن لهيعة سيىء الحفظ , فأخشى أن يكون قوله " عمرو ابن يحيى " وهما منه , أراد أن يقول " عامر " فقال " عمرو " ويحتمل أن يكون الوهم من بعض النساخ أو الطابع . 
والله أعلم . 
وفي الحديث دليل على أن ميزان الأعمال له كفتان مشاهدتان وأن الأعمال وإن كانت أعراضاً فإنها توزن , والله على كل شيء قدير , وذلك من عقائد أهل السنة , والأحاديث في ذلك متضافرة إن لم تكن متواترة انظر " ‎شرح العقيدة الطحاوية " ( 351 - 352 طبع المكتب الإسلامي ) .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 136

" قولوا : ما شاء الله ثم شئت , وقولوا : ورب الكعبة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 213 :
أخرجه الطحاوي في " المشكل " ( 1 / 357 ) والحاكم ( 4 / 297 ) والبيهقي ( 3 / 216 ) وأحمد ( 6 / 371 - 372 ) من طريق المسعودي عن سعيد بن خالد عن عبد الله بن يسار عن # قتيلة بنت صيفي امرأة من جهينة # قالت : " إن حبراً جاء إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : إنكم تشركون ! تقولون ما  شاء الله وشئت , وتقولون : والكعبة , فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "  فذكره . 
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح الإسناد " . ووافقه الذهبي . 
قلت : المسعودي كان اختلط , لكن تابعه مسعر عن معبد بن خالد به . 
أخرجه النسائي ( 2 / 140 ) بإسناد صحيح . 
ولعبد الله بن يسار حديث آخر نحو هذا . وهو : " لا تقولوا : ما شاء الله وشاء فلان , ولكن قولوا ما شاء الله ثم شاء فلان " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 137

" لا تقولوا : ما شاء الله وشاء فلان , ولكن قولوا : ما شاء الله ثم شاء فلان " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 214 :
رواه أبو داود ( 4980 ) والطحاوي في " مشكل الآثار " ( 1 / 90 ) والبيهقي ( 3 / 216 ) وأحمد ( 5 / 384 و 394 و 398 ) من طرق عن شعبة عن منصور بن المعتمر سمعت عبد الله بن يسار عن # حذيفة # به . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح , رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الشيخين غير عبد الله بن يسار وهو الجهني الكوفي وهو ثقة , وثقه النسائي وابن حبان وقال الذهبي في " مختصر البيهقي " ( 1 / 140 / 2 ) : " وإسناده صالح " . 
وقد تابعه ربعي بن حراش عن حذيفة بن اليمان قال : " أتي رجل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : إني رأيت في المنام أني لقيت بعض أهل الكتاب , فقال : نعم القوم أنتم لولا أنكم تقولون ما شاء الله وشاء محمد , فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : قد كنت أكرهها منكم , فقولوا : ما شاء الله ثم شاء محمد " . 
رواه ابن ماجه ( 2118 ) وأحمد ( 5 / 393 ) والسياق له من طريق سفيان بن عيينة عن عبد الملك بن عمير عنه . 
وهذا سند صحيح في الظاهر , فإن رجاله كلهم ثقات , غير أنه قد اختلف فيه على ابن عمير , فرواه سفيان عنه هكذا . 
وقال معمر عنه عن جابر بن سمرة قال : " رأى رجل من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في النوم ... " الحديث نحوه . أخرجه الطحاوي . 
وقال شعبة عنه عن ربعي عن الطفيل أخي عائشة قال : " قال رجل من المشركين لرجل من المسلمين : نعم القوم ....‎" الحديث . 
أخرجه الدارمي ( 2 / 295 ) . وتابعه أبو عوانة عن عبد الملك به . أخرجه ابن ماجه ( 2118 / 2 ) . 
وتابعه حماد بن سلمة عنه به عن الطفيل ابن سخبرة أخي عائشة لأمها : " أنه رأى فيما يرى النائم كأنه مر برهط من اليهود , فقال : من أنتم ? قالوا : نحن اليهود ? قال : إنكم أنتم القوم لولا أنكم تزعمون أن عزيراً ابن الله , فقالت اليهود : وأنتم القوم لولا أنكم تقولون ما شاء الله وشاء محمد ! ثم مر برهط من النصارى فقال : من أنتم ? قالوا نحن النصارى , فقال : إنكم أنتم القوم لولا أنكم تقولون المسيح ابن الله , قالوا : وإنكم أنتم القوم لولا أنكم تقولون ما شاء الله وما شاء محمد ! فلما أصبح أخبر بها من أخبر , ثم أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبره فقال : هل أخبرت بها أحداً ? قال : نعم , فلما صلوا خطبهم فحمد الله وأثنى عليه ثم قال " , فذكر الحديث بلفظ : " إن طفيلاً رأى رؤيا فأخبر بها من أخبر منكم , وإنكم كنتم تقولون كلمة كان يمنعني الحياء منكم أن أنهاكم عنها , قال : لا تقولوا ما شاء الله , وما شاء محمد " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 138

" إن طفيلاً رأى رؤيا فأخبر بها من أخبر منكم وإنكم كنتم تقولون كلمة كان  يمنعني الحياء منكم أن أنهاكم عنها , قال : لا تقولوا : ما شاء الله وما شاء  محمد " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 216 : 
أخرجه أحمد ( 5 / 72 ) . وهذا هو الصواب عن ربعي عن # الطفيل # ليس عن حذيفة , لاتفاق هؤلاء الثلاثة حماد بن سلمة وأبو عوانة وشعبة عليه . فهو شاهد صحيح لحديث حذيفة . 
وروى البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( 782 ) عن ابن عمر : " أنه سمع مولى له يقول : الله وفلان , فقال : لا تقل كذلك , لا تجعل مع الله أحداً , ولكن قل : فلان بعد الله " . 
ورجاله ثقات غير مغيث مولى ابن عمرو وهو مجهول . 
وقال الحافظ : " لا استبعد أن يكون ابن سمي " . 
قلت : فإن كان هو فهو ثقة . 
وللحديث شاهد آخر من حديث ابن عباس قال : " جاء رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فراجعه في بعض الكلام , فقال : ما شاء الله وشئت ! فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أجعلتني مع الله عدلاً ( و في لفظ : نداً ?‎! ) , لا بل ما شاء الله وحده " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 139

" أجعلتني مع الله عدلاً ( وفي لفظ : نداً ?! ) , لا , بل ما شاء الله وحده " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 216 :
( عن # ابن عباس # ) :
أخرجه البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( 787 ) وابن ماجه ( 2117 ) والطحاوي في " المشكل " ( 1 / 90 ) والبيهقي ( 3 / 217 ) وأحمد ( 1 / 214 , 224 , 283 , 347 ) والطبراني في " الكبير " ( 3 / 186 / 1 ) وأبو نعيم في " الحلية " ( 4 / 99 ) والخطيب في " التاريخ " ( 8 / 105 ) وابن عساكر ( 12 / 7 / 2 ) من طرق عن الأجلح عن يزيد ابن الأصم عن ابن عباس . إلا أن ابن عساكر قال : " الأعمش " بدل " الأجلح " . 
قلت : والأجلح هذا هو ابن عبد الله أبو حجية الكندي وهو صدوق شيعي كما في " التقريب " وبقية رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين , فالإسناد حسن . 
فقه الحديث :
قلت : وفي هذه الأحاديث أن قول الرجل لغيره : " ما شاء الله وشئت " يعتبر شركاً في نظر الشارع , وهو من شرك الألفاظ , لأنه يوهم أن مشيئة العبد في درجة مشيئة الرب سبحانه وتعالى , وسببه القرن بين المشيئتين , ومثل ذلك قول بعض العامة وأشباههم ممن يدعى العلم ما لي غير الله وأنت . وتوكلنا على الله وعليك . ومثله قول بعض المحاضرين " باسم الله والوطن " . أو " باسم الله والشعب " ونحو ذلك من الألفاظ الشركية , التي يجب الانتهاء عنها والتوبة منها . أدباً مع الله تبارك وتعالى . 
ولقد غفل عن هذا الأدب الكريم كثير من العامة , وغير قليل من الخاصة الذين يبررون النطق بمثل هذه الشركيات كمناداتهم غير الله في الشدائد , والاستنجاد بالأموات من الصالحين , والحلف بهم من دون الله تعالى , والإقسام بهم على الله عز وجل , فإذا ما أنكر ذلك عليهم عالم بالكتاب والسنة , فإنهم بدل أن يكونوا معه عوناً على إنكار المنكر عادوا بالإنكار عليه , وقالوا : إن نية أولئك المنادين غير الله طيبة ! وإنما الأعمال بالنيات كما جاء في الحديث ! فيجهلون أو يتجاهلون - إرضاء للعامة - أن النية الطيبة إن وجدت عند المذكورين , فهي لا تجعل العمل السيئ صالحاً , وأن معنى الحديث المذكور إنما الأعمال الصالحة بالنيات الخالصة , لا أن الأعمال المخالفة للشريعة تنقلب إلى أعمال صالحة مشروعة بسبب اقتران النية الصالحة بها , ذلك ما لا يقوله إلا جاهل أو مغرض ! ألا ترى أن رجلاً لو صلى تجاه القبر لكان ذلك منكرا من العمل لمخالفته للأحاديث والآثار الواردة في النهي عن استقبال القبر بالصلاة , فهل يقول عاقل أن الذي يعود إلى الاستقبال بعد علمه بنهي الشرع عنه أن نيته طيبة وعمله مشروع ? كلا ثم كلا , فكذلك هؤلاء الذين يستغيثون بغير الله تعالى , وينسونه تعالى في حالة هم أحوج ما يكونون فيها إلى عونه ومدده , لا يعقل أن تكون نياتهم طيبة , فضلاً عن أن يكون عملهم صالحاً , وهم يصرون على هذا المنكر وهم يعلمون .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 140

" اللهم أكثر ماله وولده وبارك له فيما رزقته " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 218 :
أخرجه الطيالسي في " مسنده " ( 1987 ) : حدثنا شعبة عن قتادة قال , سمعت أنساً يقول : " قالت # أم سليم # : يا رسول الله ! ادع الله له , تعني أنساً , فقال ... ‎" فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح على شرط الشيخين , و قد أخرجه البخاري ( 4 / 195 , 202 ) والترمذي ( 2 / 314 ) من طرق عن شعبة به . 
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن صحيح " . ولم يقع عنده وكذا البخاري تصريح قتادة بسماعه من أنس ولذلك خرجته . 
طريق أخرى . 
قال أحمد ( 3 / 248 ) : حدثنا عفان حدثنا حماد أنبأنا ثابت عن أنس بن مالك : " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أتى أم حرام , فأتيناه بتمر وسمن فقال : " ردوا هذا في وعائه , وهذا في سقائه فإني صائم " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 141

عن أنس بن مالك : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أتى أم حرام , فأتيناه بتمر وسمن فقال : "  ردوا هذا في وعائه وهذا في سقائه فإني صائم " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 219 :
( عن # أنس بن مالك # ) :
قال : ثم قام فصلى بنا ركعتين تطوعاً , فأقام أم حرام وأم سليم خلفنا , وأقامني عن يمينه , - فيما يحسب ثابت - قال : فصلى بنا تطوعاً على بساط , فلما قضى صلاته , قالت أم سليم : إن لي خويصة : خويدمك أنس , ادع الله له , فما ترك يومئذ خيراً من خير الدنيا والآخرة إلا دعا لي به ثم قال : اللهم أكثر ماله وولده وبارك له فيه , قال أنس : فأخبرتني ابنتي أني قد رزقت من صلبي بضعاً وتسعين , وما أصبح في الأنصار رجل أكثر مني مالاً , ثم قال أنس : يا ثابت , ما أملك صفراء ولا بيضاء إلا خاتمي ! " . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح على شرط مسلم , وقد أخرجه أبو داود ( 608 ) حدثنا موسى ابن إسماعيل حدثنا حماد به , دون قوله " فلما قضى صلاته .... " ثم أخرجه أحمد ( 3 / 193 - 194 ) ومسلم ( 2 / 128 ) وأبو عوانة ( 2 / 77 ) والطيالسي ( 2027 ) من طريق سليمان بن المغيرة عن ثابت به . دون قوله " فأخبرتني ابنتي ... " وزاد : " قال : فقال : قوموا فلأصل بكم في غير وقت صلاة " . 
طريق ثالثة : قال أحمد ( 3 / 108 ) : حدثنا ابن أبي عدي عن حميد عن أنس به بتمامه , إلا أنه لم يذكر الإقامة عن يمينه وزاد . " ثم دعا لأم سليم ولأهلها " . وقال : قال : " وذكر أن ابنته الكبرى أمينة أخبرته أنه دفن من صلبه إلى مقدم الحجاج نيفاً على عشرين ومائة " . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد ثلاثي صحيح على شرط الشيخين , وشرحه السفاريني في " نفثات صدر المكمد " ( 2 / 34 طبع المكتب الإسلامي ) . وقد أخرجه البخاري ( 1 / 494 ) من طريقين آخرين عن حميد به , صرح في أحدهما بسماع حميد من أنس . 
من فوائد الحديث وفقهه : 
في هذا الحديث فوائد جمة أذكر بعضها باختصار إلا ما لابد فيه من الإطالة  للبيان : 
1 - أن الدعاء بكثرة المال والولد مشروع . وقد ترجم البخاري للحديث " باب  الدعاء بكثرة المال والولد مع البركة " . 
2 - وأن المال والولد نعمة وخير إذا أطيع الله تبارك وتعالي فيهما . 
3 - تحقق استجابة الله لدعاء نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم في أنس , حتى صار أكثر الأنصار مالاً وولداً . 
4 - أن للصائم المتطوع إذا زار قوماً , وقدموا له طعاما أن لا يفطر , ولكن يدعو لهم بخير , ومن أبواب البخاري في الحديث : " باب من زار قوماً ولم يفطر عندهم " . 
5 - أن الرجل إذا أئتم بالرجل وقف عن يمين الإمام , والظاهر أنه يقف محاذياً له لا يتقدم عليه ولا يتأخر , لأنه لو كان وقع شيء من ذلك لنقله الراوي , لاسيما وأن الاقتداء به صلى الله عليه وسلم من أفراد الصحابة قد تكرر , فإن في الباب عن ابن عباس في الصحيحين وعن جابر في مسلم وقد خرجت حديثيهما في " إرواء الغليل " ( 533 ) , وقد ترجم البخاري لحديث ابن عباس بقوله : " باب يقوم عن يمين الإمام بحذائه سواء , إذا كانا اثنين " . 
قال الحافظ في " الفتح " ( 2 / 160 ) : " قوله : سواء " أي لا يتقدم ولا يتأخر , وكأن المصنف أشار بذلك إلى ما وقع في بعض طرقه عن ابن عباس فلفظ : " فقمت إلى جنبه " وظاهرة المساواة . وروى عبد الرزاق عن ابن جريج قال : قلت لعطاء : الرجل يصلي مع الرجل أين يكون منه ? قال : إلى شقه الأيمن , قلت : أيحاذي به حتى يصف معه لا يفوت أحدهما الآخر ? قال : نعم قلت : أتحب أن يساويه حتى لا تكون بينهما فرجة ? قال : نعم . 
وفي " الموطأ " عن عبد الله بن عتبة بن مسعود قال : دخلت على عمر ابن الخطاب بالهاجرة فوجدته يسبح , فقمت وراءه , فقربني حتى جعلني حذاءه عن يمينه " . 
قلت : وهذا الأثر في " الموطأ " ( 1 / 154 / 32 ) بإسناد صحيح عن عمر رضي الله عنه , فهو مع الأحاديث المذكورة حجة قوية على المساواة المذكورة , فالقول باستحباب أن يقف المأموم دون الإمام قليلاً , كما جاء في بعض المذاهب على تفصيل في ذلك لبعضها - مع أنه مما لا دليل عليه في السنة , فهو مخالف لظواهر هذه الأحاديث , وأثر عمر هذا , وقول عطاء المذكور , وهو الإمام التابعي الجليل ابن أبي رباح , وما كان من الأقوال كذلك فالأحرى بالمؤمن أن يدعها لأصحابها , معتقدا أنهم مأجورون عليها , لأنهم اجتهدوا قاصدين إلى الحق , وعليه هو أن يتبع ما ثبت في السنة , فإن خير الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 142

" على المؤمنين في صدقة الثمار - أو مال العقار - عشر ما سقت العين وما سقت السماء , وعلى ما يسقى بالغرب نصف العشر " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 222 :
أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة ( 4 / 22 ) والدارقطني ( 215 ) والبيهقي ( 4 / 130 ) من طريق ابن جريج : أخبرني نافع عن # ابن عمر # قال : " كتب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى أهل اليمن إلى الحارث بن عبد كلال ومن معه من معافر وهمدان ... " فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح على شرط الشيخين , وقد أخرجه البخاري وأصحاب السنن الأربعة وغيرهم من طريق سالم عن ابن عمر مرفوعاً نحوه . 
وورد من حديث جماعة آخرين من الصحابة كجابر وأبي هريرة ومعاذ بن جبل , وعبد الله بن عمرو , وعمرو بن حزم , وقد أخرجت أحاديثهم في " إرواء الغليل " ( 790 ) . 
( الغرب ) بسكون الراء الدلو العظيمة التي تتخذ من جلد ثور . 
فقه الحديث :
وإنما أوردت هذه الرواية بصورة خاصة لقوله في صدرها : " على المؤمنين " ففيه فائدة هامة لا توجد في سائر الروايت .
قال البيهقي : 
" وفيه كالدلالة على أنها لا تؤخذ من أهل الذمة " . 
قلت : وكيف تؤخذ منهم وهم على شركهم وضلالهم , فالزكاة لا تزكيهم وإنما تزكي المؤمن المزكي من درن الشرك كما قال تعالى : ( خذ من أموالهم صدقة تطهرهم وتزكيهم بها , وصل عليهم إن صلاتك سكن لهم ) .  
فهذه الآية تدل دلالة ظاهرة على أن الزكاة إنما تؤخذ من المؤمنين , لكن الحديث أصرح منها دلالة على ذلك ... 
وإن من يدرس السيرة النبوية , وتاريخ الخلفاء الراشدين وغيرهم من خلفاء المسلمين وملوكهم يعلم يقيناً أنهم لم يكونوا يأخذون الزكاة من غير المسلمين من المواطنين , وإنما كانوا يأخذون منهم الجزية كما ينص عليها الكتاب والسنة . 
فمن المؤسف أن ينحرف بعض المتفقهة عن سبيل المؤمنين باسم الإصلاح تارة . والعدالة الاجتماعية تارة , فينكروا ما ثبت في الكتاب والسنة وجرى عليه عمل المسلمين بطرق من التأويل أشبه ما تكون بتأويلات الباطنيين من جهة , ومن جهة أخرى يثبتون , ما لم يكونوا يعرفون , بل ما جاء النص بنفيه . والأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة , وحسبنا الآن هذه المسألة التي دل عليها هذا الحديث وكذا الآية الكريمة , فقد قرأنا وسمعنا أن بعض الشيوخ اليوم يقولون : بجواز أن تأخذ الدولة الزكاة من أغنياء جميع المواطنين على اختلاف أديانهم مؤمنهم وكافرهم , ثم توزع على فقرائهم دون أي تفريق , ولقد سمعت منذ أسابيع معنى هذا من أحد كبار مشايخ الأزهر في ندوة تلفزيونية كان يتكلم فيها عن الضمان الاجتماعي في الإسلام , ومما ذكره أن الاتحاد القومي في القاهرة سيقوم بجمع الزكاة من جميع أغنياء المواطنين وتوزيعها على فقرائهم ! فقام أحد الحاضرين أمامه في الندوة وسأله عن المستند في جواز ذلك فقال : لما عقدنا جلسات الحلقات الاجتماعية اتخذنا في بعض جلساتها قراراً بجواز ذلك اعتماداً على مذهب من المذاهب الإسلامية وهو المذهب الشيعي . وأنا أظن أنه يعني المذهب الزيدي . 
وهنا موضع العبرة , لقد أعرض هذا الشيخ ومن رافقه في تلك الجلسة عن دلالة الكتاب والسنة واتفاق السلف على أن الزكاة خاصة بالمؤمنين , واعتمد في خلافهم على المذهب الزيدي ! و هل يدري القارىء الكريم ما هو السبب في ذلك ? ليس هو إلا موافقة بعض الحكام على سياستهم الاجتماعية والاقتصادية , وليتها كانت على منهج إسلامي إذن لهان الأمر بعض الشيء في هذا الخطأ الجزئي ولكنه منهج غير إسلامي , بل هو قائم على تقليد بعض الأوربيين الذين لا دين لهم ! 
والإعراض عن الاستفادة من شريعة الله تعالى التي أنزلها على قلب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لتكون نوراً وهداية للناس في كل زمان ومكان , فإلى الله المشتكى من علماء السوء والرسوم الذين يؤيدون الحكام الجائرين بفتاويهم المنحرفة عن جادة الإسلام , وسبيل المسلمين , والله عز وجل يقول : ( ومن يشاقق الرسول من بعد ما تبين له الهدى ويتبع غير سبيل المؤمنين نوله ما تولى ونصله جهنم وساءت مصيراً ) . 
هذا , وفي الحديث قاعدة فقهية معروفة وهي أن زكاة الزرع تختلف باختلاف المؤنة والكلفة عليه , فإن كان يسقى بماء السماء والعيون والأنهار فزكاته العشر , وإن كان يسقى بالدلاء والنواضح ( الاترتوازية ) ونحوها فزكاته نصف العشر . 
ولا تجب هذه الزكاة في كل ما تنتجه الأرض ولو كان قليلاً , بل ذلك مقيد بنصاب معروف في السنة , وفي ذلك أحاديث معروفة .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 143

" أشد الناس بلاء الأنبياء , ثم الأمثل فالأمثل , يبتلى الرجل على حسب ( وفي رواية : قدر ) دينه , فإن كان دينه صلباً اشتد بلاؤه وإن كان في دينه رقة ابتلي على حسب دينه , فما يبرح البلاء بالعبد حتى يتركه يمشي على الأرض ما عليه خطيئة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 225 :
رواه الترمذي ( 2 / 64 ) وابن ماجه ( 4023 ) والدارمي ( 2 /320 ) والطحاوي ( 3 / 61 ) وابن حبان ( 699 ) والحاكم ( 1 / 40 , 41 ) وأحمد ( 1 / 172 , 174 , 180 , 185 ) والضياء في " المختارة " ( 1 / 349 ) من طريق عاصم بن بهدلة حدثني # مصعب بن سعد عن أبيه # قال : " قلت لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أي الناس أشد بلاء ? قال : فقال : الأنبياء ثم ... ? " الحديث .
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن صحيح " . 
قلت : وهذا سند جيد رجاله كلهم رجال الشيخين , غير أن عاصماً إنما أخرجا له مقروناً بغيره , ولم يتفرد به , فقد أخرجه ابن حبان ( 698 ) والمحاملي ( 3 / 92 / 2 ) والحاكم أيضاً من طريق العلاء بن المسيب عن أبيه عن سعد به , بالرواية الثانية . 
والعلاء بن المسيب وأبوه ثقتان من رجال البخاري . فالحديث صحيح . والحمد لله وله شاهد بلفظ : " أشد الناس بلاء الأنبياء , ثم الصالحون , إن كان أحدهم ليبتلى بالفقر , حتى ما يجد أحدهم إلا العباءة التي يحويها , وإن كان أحدهم ليفرح بالبلاء كما يفرح أحدكم بالرخاء " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 144

" أشد الناس بلاء الأنبياء , ثم الصالحون , إن كان أحدهم ليبتلى بالفقر , حتى  ما يجد أحدهم إلا العباءة التي يحويها , وإن كان أحدهم ليفرح بالبلاء كما يفرح  أحدكم بالرخاء " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 226 :
أخرجه ابن ماجه ( 4024 ) وابن سعد ( 2 / 208 ) والحاكم ( 4 / 307 ) من طريق هشام بن سعد عن زيد بن أسلم عن عطاء بن يسار عن # أبي سعيد الخدري # قال : " دخلت على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يوعك , فوضعت يدي عليه , فوجدت حره بين يدي فوق اللحاف , فقلت : يا رسول الله ! ما أشدها عليك ! قال : إنا كذلك , يضعف لنا البلاء , ويضعف لنا الأجر . قلت : يا رسول الله ! أي الناس أشد بلاء ? قال : الأنبياء , قلت : يا رسول الله ! ثم من قال : ثم الصالحون , إن كان ... " . الحديث . 
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح على شرط مسلم " . ووافقه الذهبي , وهو كما قالا . 
وله شاهد آخر مختصر وهو : " إن من أشد الناس بلاء الأنبياء , ثم الذين يلونهم , ثم الذين يلونهم , ثم الذين يلونهم " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 145

" إن من أشد الناس بلاء الأنبياء , ثم الذين يلونهم , ثم الذين يلونهم , ثم الذين يلونهم " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 226 :
رواه أحمد ( 6 / 369 ) والمحاملي في " الأمالي " ( 3 / 44 / 2 ) عن أبي عبيدة بن حذيفة عن عمته # فاطمة # أنها قالت : " أتينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , نعوده في نسائه , فإذا سقاء معلق نحوه يقطر ماؤه عليه من شدة ما يجد من حر الحمى , قلنا : يا رسول الله لو دعوت الله فشفاك . فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ... " فذكره . 
وإسناده حسن رجاله كلهم ثقات غير أبي عبيدة هذا فلم يوثقه غير ابن حبان ( 1 / 275 ) , لكن روى عنه جماعة من الثقات . 
وفي هذه الأحاديث دلالة صريحة على أن المؤمن كلما كان أقوى إيماناً , ازداد ابتلاءً وامتحاناً , والعكس بالعكس , ففيها رد على ضعفاء العقول والأحلام الذين يظنون أن المؤمن إذا أصيب ببلاء كالحبس أو الطرد أو الإقالة من الوظيفة ونحوها أن ذلك دليل على أن المؤمن غير مرضي عند الله تعالى ! وهو ظن باطل , فهذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم و هو أفضل البشر , كان أشد الناس حتى الأنبياء بلاء , فالبلاء غالباً دليل خير , وليس نذير شر , كما يدل على ذلك أيضاً الحديث الآتي : " إن عظم الجزاء مع عظم البلاء , وإن الله إذا أحب قوماً ابتلاهم , فمن رضي فله الرضا , ومن سخط فله السخط " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 146

" إن عظم الجزاء مع عظم البلاء , وإن الله إذا أحب قوماً ابتلاهم , فمن رضي فله الرضا , ومن سخط فله السخط " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 227 :
أخرجه الترمذي ( 2 / 64 ) وابن ماجه ( 4031 ) وأبو بكر البزاز بن نجيح في " الثاني من حديثه " ( 227 / 2 ) عن سعد بن سنان عن # أنس # عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن غريب " . 
قلت : وسنده حسن , رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الشيخين غير ابن سنان هذا وهو صدوق له أفراد كما في " التقريب " . 
وهذا الحديث يدل على أمر زائد على ما سبق وهو أن البلاء إنما يكون خيراً , وأن صاحبه يكون محبوباً عند الله تعالى , إذا صبر على بلاء الله تعالى , ورضي بقضاء الله عز وجل . ويشهد لذلك الحديث الآتي : " عجبت لأمر المؤمن , إن أمره كله خير , إن أصابه ما يحب حمد الله وكان له خير وإن أصابه ما يكره فصبر كان له خير , وليس كل أحد أمره كله خير إلا المؤمن " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 147

" عجبت لأمر المؤمن , إن أمره كله خير , إن أصابه ما يحب حمد الله وكان له خير , وإن أصابه ما يكره فصبر كان له خير , وليس كل أحد أمره كله خير إلا المؤمن " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 228 :
أخرجه الدارمي ( 2 / 318 ) وأحمد ( 6 / 16 ) عن حماد بن سلمة حدثنا ثابت عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى عن # صهيب # قال : " بينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قاعد مع أصحابه إذ ضحك , فقال : ألا تسألوني مم أضحك ? قالوا : يا رسول الله ! ومم تضحك ? قال : " فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح على شرط مسلم , وقد أخرج في " صحيحه " ( 8 / 227 ) من طريق سليمان بن المغيرة حدثنا ثابت به المرفوع فقط نحوه . وهو رواية لأحمد ( 4 / 332 , 333 , 6 / 15 ) . 
وله شاهد من حديث سعد بن أبي وقاص مرفوعاً نحوه . أخرجه الطيالسي ( 211 ) بإسناد صحيح . وله شاهد آخر مختصر بلفظ : " عجبا للمؤمن لا يقضي الله له شيئاً إلا كان خيراً له " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 148

" عجباً للمؤمن لا يقضي الله له شيئاً إلا كان خيراً له " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 228 :
رواه عبد الله بن أحمد في مسند أبيه ( 5 / 24 ) وأبو الفضل التميمي في " نسخة أبي مسهر ... " ( 61 / 1 ) وأبو يعلى ( 200 / 2 ) عن # أنس بن مالك # قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ... فذكره . 
قلت : سنده صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات غير ثعلبة هذا وقد ذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات " ( 1 / 8 ) وكناه أبا بحر مولى أنس بن مالك وقال ابن أبي حاتم ( 1 / 1 / 464 ) عن أبيه " صالح الحديث " . 
وله طريق أخرى عند أبي يعلى ( 205 / 2 ) والضياء في " المختارة " ( 1 / 518 ) .

إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 149

" ليس المؤمن الذي يشبع وجاره جائع إلى جنبه " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 229 :
رواه البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( 112 ) والطبراني في " الكبير " ( 3 / 175 / 1 ) والحاكم ( 4 / 167 ) وكذا ابن أبي شيبة في " كتاب الإيمان " ( 189 / 2 ) والخطيب في " تاريخ بغداد " ( 10 / 392 ) وابن عساكر ( 9 / 136 / 2 ) والضياء في " المختارة " ( 62 / 292 / 1 ) عن عبد الملك بن أبي بشير عن عبد الله بن مساور قال : سمعت # ابن عباس # ذكر ابن الزبير فبخله , ثم قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ... فذكره . 
قلت : ورجاله ثقات غير ابن المساور فهو مجهول كما قال الذهبي في " الميزان " ولم يرو عنه غير عبد الملك هذا كما قال ابن المديني , وأما ابن حبان فذكره في " الثقات " ( 1 / 110 ) , وكأنه هو عمدة المنذري في " الترغيب " ( 3 / 237 ) ثم الهيثمي في " المجمع " ( 8 / 167 ) في قولهما : " رواه الطبراني وأبو يعلى ورجاله ثقات " . 
وقال الحاكم " صحيح الإسناد " ووافقه الذهبي . 
كذا قالا ! نعم هو صحيح بما له من الشواهد , فقد روي من حديث أنس وابن عباس وعائشة . 
أما حديث أنس , فيرويه محمد بن سعيد الأثرم : حدثنا همام حدثنا ثابت عنه مرفوعاً بلفظ : " ما آمن بي من بات شبعان وجاره جائع بجنبه وهو يعلم به " . أخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( 1 / 66 / 1 ) , وقال الذهبي في كتابه " حقوق الجار " ( ق 17 / 1 ) : " الأثرم ضعفه أبو زرعة , وهذا حديث منكر " . 
قلت : وضعفه أبو حاتم أيضاً , لكن قال الهيثمي : " رواه الطبراني والبزار , وإسناد البزار حسن " . 
وكذا في " الترغيب " ( 3 / 236 ) إلا أنه قال : " وإسناده حسن " فهذا يحتمل  أن الضمير يعود إلى الحديث , ويحتمل أنه يعود إلى البزار , ولعله مراد  المنذري بدليل عبارة الهيثمي فإنها صريحة في ذلك . 
قلت : فهذا يشعر أنه لم يتفرد به الأثرم هذا . 
والله أعلم . 
وأما حديث ابن عباس , فيرويه حكيم بن جبير عنه مرفوعاً به . 
أخرجه ابن عدي ( ق 89 / 1 ) . وحكيم بن جبير ضعيف كما في " التقريب " . وأما حديث عائشة , فعزاه المنذري ( 3 / 237 ) للحاكم نحو حديث ابن " عباس " ولم أره في مستدرك الحاكم الآن بعد مراجعته في مظانه . 
قلت : وفي الحديث دليل واضح على أنه يحرم على الجار الغني أن يدع جيرانه جائعين , فيجب عليه أن يقدم إليهم ما يدفعون به الجوع , وكذلك ما يكتسون به إن كانوا عراة , ونحو ذلك من الضروريات . 
ففي الحديث إشارة إلى أن في المال حقاً سوى الزكاة , فلا يظنن الأغنياء أنهم قد برئت ذمتهم بإخراجهم زكاة أموالهم سنوياً , بل عليهم حقوق أخرى لظروف وحالات طارئة , من الواجب عليهم القيام بها , وإلا دخلوا في وعيد قوله تعالى : ( والذين يكنزون الذهب والفضة ولا ينفقونها في سبيل الله فبشرهم بعذاب أليم يوم يحمى عليها في نار جهنم , فتكوى بها جباههم وجنوبهم وظهورهم , هذا ما كنزتم لأنفسكم فذوقوا ما كنتم تكنزون ) .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 150

" إن الله أذن لي أن أحدث عن ديك قد مرقت رجلاه الأرض , وعنقه منثن تحت العرش وهو يقول : سبحانك ما أعظمك ربنا , فيرد عليه : ما يعلم ذلك من حلف بي كاذباً " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 231 :
رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " ( 1 / 156 / 1 ) : حدثنا محمد بن العباس بن الأخرم حدثنا الفضل بن سهل الأعرج حدثنا إسحاق بن منصور حدثنا إسرائيل عن معاوية بن إسحاق عن سعيد بن أبي سعيد عن # أبي هريرة # ‎مرفوعاً . وقال : " لم يروه عن معاوية إلا إسرائيل تفرد به إسحاق " . 
قلت : وهو ثقة من رجال الشيخين وكذا سائر الرواة ثقات أيضاً من رجال البخاري غير ابن الأخرم وهو من الفقهاء الحفاظ المتقنين كما في " لسان الميزان " فالحديث صحيح الإسناد . وقال الهيثمي في " المجمع " ( 4 / 180 - 181 ) : " رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " ورجاله رجال الصحيح " . 
وفي هذا الاطلاق نظر لا يخفى , لاسيما وقد قال في مكان آخر ( 8 / 134 ) : " رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " ورجاله رجال الصحيح إلا أن شيخ الطبراني محمد بن العباس عن الفضل بن سهيل الأعرج لم أعرفه " . 
قلت : وقد عرفناه والحمد لله , وأنه ثقة متقن , فصح الحديث , والموفق الله تعالى . على أنه لم يتفرد به , فقد أخرجه أبو يعلى ( 309 / 1 ) من طريق أخرى عن معاوية بن إسحاق به نحوه بلفظ : 
" والعرش على منكبيه وهو يقول : سبحانك أين كنت , وأين تكون " . 
ثم إن في قول الطبراني : " تفرد به إسحاق " نظراً , فقد تابعه عبيد الله بن موسى أنبأ إسرائيل به . أخرجه الحاكم ( 4 / 297 ) وقال : " صحيح الإسناد " . ووافقه الذهبي . ووقع في " المستدرك " " عبد الله " مكبراً وهو خطأ مطبعي . والحديث قال المنذري ( 3 / 47 ) : " رواه الطبراني بإسناد صحيح , والحاكم وقال : صحيح الإسناد " . 


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 151

" أذن لي أن أحدث عن ملك من ملائكة الله تعالى من حملة العرش , ما بين شحمة أذنه إلى عاتقه مسيرة سبعمائة سنة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 232 :
رواه أبو داود ( 4727 ) والطبراني في " الأوسط " كما في " المنتقى منه " للذهبي ( 6 / 2 ) وفي " حديثه عن النسائي " ( 317 / 2 ) وابن شاهين في " الفوائد " ( 113 / 2 ) وابن عساكر في المجلس ( 139 ) من " الأمالي " ( 50 / 1 ) وفي " التاريخ " ( 12 / 232 / 1 ) عن إبراهيم ابن طهمان عن موسى ابن عقبة عن محمد بن المنكدر عن # جابر # مرفوعاً . 
وهو في " مشيخة ابن طهمان " ( 238 / 2 ) .
وقال الطبراني : " لم يروه عن موسى بن عقبة إلا إبراهيم بن طهمان " . 
قلت : وهو ثقة كما في " التقريب " ولهذا قال الذهبي في " العلو " ( ص 58 طبعة الأنصار ) : " إسناده صحيح " . ثم ساق له شاهداً من حديث محمد بن إسحاق عن الفضل بن عيسى عن يزيد الرقاشي عن أنس مرفوعاً . وقال : " إسناده واه " . 
وقال الهيثمي في الطريق الأولى ( 1 / 80 ) : " رواه الطبراني في الأوسط ورجاله رجال الصحيح " . 
وقد تابعه صدقة بن عبد الله القرشي بلفظ : " إن لله ملائكة وهم الأكروبيون , من شحمة أذن أحدهم إلى ترقوته مسيرة سبعمائة عام للطائر السريع في انحطاطه " . 
وقد سقت إسناده وتكلمت عليه في " الأحاديث الضعيفة " ( 927 ) . 
وله شاهد من حديث جابر وابن عباس مرفوعاً به نحوه . 
أخرجه أبو نعيم في " الحلية " ( 3 / 158 ) , وفيه من لم أعرفه .

إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 152

" لا يرث الصبي حتى يستهل صارخاً , واستهلاله أن يصيح أو يعطس أو يبكي " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 233 :
رواه ابن ماجه ( 2751 ) والطبراني في " الأوسط " ( 1 / 153 / 2 ) عن العباس بن الوليد الخلال الدمشقي حدثنا مروان بن محمد الطاطري حدثنا سليمان بن بلال عن يحيى بن سعيد عن سعيد بن المسيب عن # جابر بن عبد الله والمسور بن مخرمة # مرفوعاً .
وقال الطبراني : " لم يروه عن يحيى إلا سليمان تفرد به مروان " . 
قلت : وهو ثقة وكذلك سائر الرواة فالحديث صحيح . 
وأما قول الهيثمي ( 4 / 225 ) : " رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " و " الكبير " وفيه العباس بن الوليد الخلال وثقه أبو مسهر ومروان بن محمد وقال أبو داود , لا أحدث عنه, وبقية رجاله رجال الصحيح " . 
ففيه نظر من وجهين : 
الأول : أن مروان ليس من رجال الصحيح . 
الثاني : أن قول أبي داود فيه لم يذكره عنه الحافظ في " التهذيب " وإنما نقل عنه من رواية الآجري أنه قال : " كتبت عنه وكان عالما بالرجال والأخبار " ولذلك قال فيه في " تقريب التهذيب " " صدوق " , فلا أدري أذلك وهم من الهيثمي أم قصور من الحافظ حيث لم يذكره . 
ثم إن إيراد الهيثمي لهذا الحديث في كتابه هو على خلاف شرطه , لإخراج ابن ماجه إياه , فلعله لم يستحضر ذلك عندما أورده . 
وللحديث شاهد بلفظ : " إذا استهل المولود ورث " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 153

" إذا استهل المولود ورث " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 234 :
رواه أبو داود ( 2920 ) عن محمد بن إسحاق عن يزيد بن عبد الله بن قسيط عن # أبي هريرة # مرفوعاً . 
وعن أبي داود رواه البيهقي ( 6 / 257 ) وذكر أن ابن خزيمة أخرجه من هذا الوجه . 
قلت : ورجاله ثقات , إلا أن ابن إسحاق مدلس , وقد عنعنه . 
ولكن له شاهد من حديث جابر مرفوعاً . 
رواه ابن ماجه ( 2750 ) عن الربيع بن بدر حدثنا أبو الزبير عنه . 
قلت : والربيع بن بدر متروك , لكن تابعه المغيرة بن مسلم وسفيان عن أبي الزبير به . 
أخرجه الحاكم ( 4 / 348 , 349 ) وقال : " صحيح على شرط الشيخين " . ووافقه الذهبي . 
قلت : بل على شرط مسلم فقط , على أن أبا الزبير مدلس وقد عنعن . 
وله شاهد من حديث ابن عباس مرفوعاً . 
أخرجه ابن عدي ( ق 193 / 1 ) من طريق شريك عن أبي إسحاق عن عطاء عنه . 
قلت : وهذا سند لا بأس به في الشواهد , فإن شريكاً هو ابن عبد الله القاضي ثقة إلا أنه سيء الحفظ , ومثله أبو إسحاق وهو السبيعي فإنه كان اختلط . 
( فائدة ) 
في حديث جابر والمسور المتقدم تفسير استهلال الصبي بقوله : " أن يصيح أو يعطس أو يبكي " . وهو حديث صحيح كما تقدم , فلا يغتر بقول الصنعاني في " سبل السلام " ( 3 / 133 ) : 
" والاستهلال روي في تفسيره حديث مرفوع ضعيف : " الاستهلال العطاس " . أخرجه البزار " . 
فإن الذي أخرجه البزار . إنما هو من حديث ابن عمر باللفظ الذي ذكره الصنعاني , وفيه محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن البيلمان وهو ضعيف . 
كما في " المجمع " , فهذا غير حديث جابر والمسور فتنبه .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 154

" لا يرد القضاء إلا الدعاء , ولا يزيد في العمر إلا البر " .

قال الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" 1 / 236 :
أخرجه الترمذي ( 2 / 20 ) والطحاوي في " المشكل " ( 4 / 169 ) وابن حيويه في " حديثه " ( 3 / 4 / 2 ) وعبد الغني المقدسي في " الدعاء " ( 142 - 143 ) كلهم من طريق أبي مودود عن سليمان التميمي عن أبي عثمان النهدي عن # سلمان # به . 
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن غريب من حديث سلمان , وأبو مودود اثنان : أحدهما يقال له : فضة , وهو الذي روى هذا الحديث , بصري , والآخر عبد العزيز بن أبي سليمان بصري أيضاً وكانا في مصر واحد " . 
قلت : وهو ضعيف كما قال ابن أبي حاتم عن أبيه ( 3 / 2 / 93 ) , فلعل تحسين الترمذي لحديثه باعتبار أن له شاهداً من حديث ثوبان مرفوعاً بزيادة : " وإن الرجل ليحرم الرزق بالذنب يصيبه " . 
رواه ابن ماجه ( 4022 ) وأحمد ( 5 / 277 , 280 , 282 ) وابن أبي شيبة في " المصنف " ( 12 / 157 / 2 ) ومحمد بن يوسف الفريابي في " ما أسند سفيان " ( 1 / 43 / 2 ) والطحاوي في " المشكل " ( 4 / 169 ) والطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( 1 / 147 / 2 ) وأبو محمد العدل المخلدي في " الفوائد " ( 2 / 223 / 2 , 246 / 2 , 268 / 2 ) والروياني في " مسنده " ( 25 / 133 / 1 ) والحاكم ( 1 / 493 ) وأبو نعيم في أخبار أصبهان " ( 2 / 60 ) والبغوي في " شرح السنة " ( 4 / 81 / 2 ) والقضاعي ( 71 / 1 ) وعبد الغني المقدسي في " الدعاء " ( 142 - 143 ) من طرق عن سفيان الثوري عن عبد الله بن عيسى عن ابن أبي الجعد عن ثوبان مرفوعاً به . 
كذا قال بعض المخرجين : " ابن أبي الجعد " لم يسمه , وسماه بعضهم سالم بن أبي الجعد , وبعضهم : عبد الله بن أبي الجعد . فإن كان الأول فهو منقطع لأن سالماً لم يسمع من ثوبان , وإن كان الآخر , فهو مجهول كما قال ابن القطان وإن وثقه ابن حبان , وقد أشار إلى ذلك الذهبي في " الميزان " فقال : " وعبد الله هذا وإن كان قد وثق , ففيه جهالة " . 
ثم أخرجه الروياني ( 162 / 1 ) من طريق عمر بن شبيب حدثنا عبد الله بن عيسى عن حفص وعبيد الله بن أخي سالم عن سالم عن ثوبان به . وزاد : " إن في التوراة لمكتوب : يا ابن آدم اتق ربك , وبر والديك , وصل رحمك أمدد لك في عمرك , وأيسر لك يسرك , وأصرف عنك عسرك " . 
قلت : فهذا قد يرجح أن الحديث من رواية سالم بن أبي الجعد لكن عمر بن شبيب ضعيف كما قال الحافظ في " التقريب " . 
وأما حفص وعبيد الله بن أخي سالم فلم أعرفهما . 
فإن ثبت هذا الترجيح فهو منقطع , وإلا فمتصل , لكن فيه جهالة كما سبق , فقول الحاكم عقبه : " صحيح الإسناد " . مردود وإن وافقه الذهبي , لجهالة المذكور , وقد صرح بها الذهبي كما تقدم , وهذا من تناقضه الكثير !
وللحديث طريق أخرى عن ثوبان . يرويه أبو علي الدارسي : حدثنا طلحة بن زيد عن ثور عن راشد بن سعد عن ثوبان . 
أخرجه ابن عدي ( ق 34 / 1 ) وقال : " أبو علي الدارسي بشر بن عبيد منكر الحديث , بين الضعف جداً " . 
قلت : وكذبه الأزدي , وساق له في " الميزان " أحاديث وقال : " وهذه أحاديث غير صحيحه , فالله المستعان " . 
ثم ساق له آخر وقال فيه : " وهذا موضوع " . 
والخلاصة : أن الحديث حسن كما قال الترمذي بالشاهد من حديث ثوبان , دون  الزيادة فيه , فإني لم أجد لها شاهداً , بل روي ما يعارضها بلفظ : " إن الرزق لا تنقصه المعصية , ولا تزيده الحسنة .. " 
قلت : ولكنه موضوع كما حققته في " الأحاديث الضعيفة " ( رقم 179 ) فلا يصلح لمعارضة الزيادة المشار إليها . 
قوله ( القضاء ) , أراد به هنا الأمر المقدر لولا دعاؤه . 
وقوله ( ولا يزيد في العمر ) , يعني العمر الذي كان يقصر لولا بره .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 155

" أسلم الناس وآمن عمرو بن العاص " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 238 :
رواه الروياني في مسنده ( 9 / 50 / 1 - 2 ) من طريق ابن أبي مريم وعبد الله بن وهب أنبأنا ابن لهيعة عن مشرح بن هاعان عن # عقبة # مرفوعاً . 
ورواه أحمد ( 4 / 155 ) حدثنا أبو عبد الرحمن حدثنا ابن لهيعة حدثني مشرح بن هاعان قال , سمعت عقبة بن عامر يقول : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : فذكره . 
ورواه الترمذي ( 2 / 316 ) حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا ابن لهيعة به . وقال : " حديث غريب لا نعرفه إلا من حديث ابن لهيعة عن مشرح بن هاعان , وليس إسناده بالقوي " . 
قلت : مشرح بن هاعان وثقه ابن معين وغيره , وضعفه بعضهم , وهو حسن الحديث عندي , وابن لهيعة وإن كان ضعيفا لسوء حفظه فإن رواية العبادلة عنه يصحح حديثه كما جاء في ترجمته , وهذا من رواية اثنين منهم , وهما : أبو عبد الرحمن واسمه عبد الله بن يزيد المقري , وعبد الله بن وهب . 
وفي الحديث منقبة عظيمة لعمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنه , إذ شهد له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنه مؤمن , فإن هذا يستلزم الشهادة له بالجنة , لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الصحيح المشهور : " لا يدخل الجنة إلا نفس مؤمنة " متفق عليه . وقال تعالى ( وعد الله الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ) . 
وعلى هذا فلا يجوز الطعن في عمرو رضي الله عنه - كما يفعل بعض الكتاب المعاصرين , وغيرهم من المخالفين - بسبب ما وقع له من الخلاف بل القتال مع علي رضي الله عنه . لأن ذلك لا ينافي الإيمان , فإنه لا يستلزم العصمة كما لا يخفى , لاسيما إذا قيل : إن ذلك وقع منه بنوع من الاجتهاد , وليس اتباعاً للهوى . 
وفي الحديث أيضاً إشارة إلى أن مسمى الإسلام غير الإيمان , وقد اختلف العلماء في ذلك اختلافاً كثيراً , والحق ما ذهب إليه جمهور السلف من التفريق بينهما لدلالة الكتاب والسنة على ذلك فقال تعالى : ( قالت الأعراب آمنا , قل : لم تؤمنوا , ولكن قولوا أسلمنا , ولما يدخل الإيمان في قلوبكم ) وحديث جبريل في التفريق بين الإسلام والإيمان معروف مشهور , قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى في كتاب " الإيمان " ( ص 305 طبع المكتب الإسلامي ) . " والرد إلى الله ورسوله في مسألة الإسلام والإيمان يوجب أن كلا من الاسمين وإن كان مسماه واجباً , ولا يستحق أحد الجنة إلا بأن يكون مؤمناً مسلماً , فالحق في ذلك ما بينه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث جبريل , فجعل الدين وأهله ثلاث طبقات : أولها الإسلام , وأوسطها الإيمان , وأعلاها الإحسان , ومن وصل إلى العليا , فقد وصل إلى التي تليها , فالمحسن مؤمن , والمؤمن مسلم وأما المسلم فلا يجب أن يكون مؤمناً " . 
ومن شاء بسط الكلام على هذه المسألة مع التحقيق الدقيق فليرجع إلى الكتاب  المذكور , فإنه خير ما ألف في هذا الموضوع . 
ويشهد للحديث ما يأتي : " ابنا العاص مؤمنان : هشام وعمرو " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 156

" ابنا العاص مؤمنان : هشام وعمرو " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 240 :
أخرجه عفان بن مسلم في " حديثه " ( ق 238 / 2 ) حدثنا حماد بن سلمة حدثنا محمد بن عمرو عن أبي سلمة عن # أبي هريرة # رفعه . 
وأخرجه أحمد ( 2 / 354 ) وابن سعد ( 4 / 191 ) من طريق عفان به , وكذلك أخرجه الحاكم ( 3 / 452 ) . ثم أخرجه أحمد ( 2 / 304 , 327 , 353 ) وابن سعد وأبو علي الصواف في " حديثه ( 3 / 2 / 2 ) وابن عساكر ( 13 / 52 / 1 ) من طرق أخرى عن حماد به . 
قلت : وهذا سند حسن , وسكت عليه الحاكم والذهبي , ومن عادتهما أن يصححا هذا الإسناد على شرط مسلم . 
وله شاهد , خرجه ابن عساكر من طريق ابن سعد حدثنا عمر بن حكام بن أبي الوضاح حدثنا شعبة عن عمرو بن دينار عن أبي بكر بن محمد ابن عمرو بن حزم عن عمر مرفوعاً . 
قلت : ورجاله ثقات غير ابن حكام هذا فلم أعرفه . ثم استدركت فقلت : هو عمرو بالواو سقط من قلمي أو من ناسخ ابن عساكر , وعمرو ابن حكام معروف بالرواية عن شعبة وهو ضعيف , إلا أنه مع ضعفه يكتب حديثه كما قال ابن عدي , فهو صالح للاستشهاد به .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 157

" والذي نفسي بيده لا يسمع بي رجل من هذه الأمة , ولا يهودي ولا نصراني ثم لم يؤمن بي إلا كان من أهل النار" .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 241 :
رواه ابن منده في " التوحيد " ( 44 / 1 ) من طريق عبد الرزاق عن معمر عن همام بن منبه قال : هذا ما حدثنا # أبو هريرة # فذكره مرفوعاً . 
ثم رواه من طريق أبي يونس عن أبي هريرة به . 
قلت : وهذان إسنادان صحيحان , الأول على شرط الشيخين , والآخر على شرط مسلم .  
وقد أخرجه في صحيحه ( 1 / 93 ) نحوه . 
والحديث صريح في أن من سمع بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وما أرسل به , بلغه ذلك على الوجه الذي أنزله الله عليه , ثم لم يؤمن به صلى الله عليه وسلم أن مصيره إلى النار , لا فرق في ذلك بين يهودي أو نصراني أو مجوسي أو لا ديني .
واعتقادي أن كثيراً من الكفار لو أتيح لهم الاطلاع على الأصول والعقائد والعبادات التي جاء بها الإسلام , لسارعوا إلى الدخول فيه أفواجاً , كما وقع ذلك في أول الأمر , فليت أن بعض الدول الإسلامية ترسل إلى بلاد الغرب من يدعو إلى الإسلام , ممن هو على علم به على حقيقته وعلى معرفة بما ألصق به من الخرافات والبدع والافتراءات , ليحسن عرضه على المدعوين إليه , وذلك يستدعي أن يكون على علم بالكتاب والسنة الصحيحة , ومعرفة ببعض اللغات الأجنبية الرائجة , وهذا شيء عزيز يكاد يكون مفقوداً , فالقضية تتطلب استعدادات هامة , فلعلهم يفعلون .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 158

" لولا أن لا تدافنوا لدعوت الله عز وجل أن يسمعكم من عذاب القبر ما أسمعني " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 242 :
قال الإمام أحمد ( 3 / 201 ) : حدثنا يزيد أنبأنا حميد عن # أنس  # " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مر بنخل لبني النجار , فسمع صوتاً فقال : ما هذا ? قالوا : قبر رجل دفن في الجاهلية , فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا سند ثلاثي صحيح على شرط الشيخين وقد أخرجه أحمد أيضاً ( 3 / 103 ) عن ابن أبي عدي , و( 3 / 114 ) عن يحيى ابن سعيد , وابن حبان ( 786 ) عن إسماعيل , ثلاثتهم عن حميد به . 
وهاذان إسنادان صحيحان ثلاثيان أيضاً , وزاد ابن أبي عدي بعد قولهم : " في الجاهلية " : " فأعجبه ذلك " وهي عند النسائي ( 1 / 290 ) من طريق عبد الله - وهو ابن المبارك - عن حميد بلفظ : " فسر بذلك " . 
وصرح يحيى بن سعيد بتحديث حميد به عن أنس . 
وقد تابعه ثابت , عند أحمد أيضاً ( 3 / 153 , 175 , 284 ) من طريق حماد قال : أنبأنا ثابت وحميد عن أنس به و زاد : " وهو على بغلة شهباء , فإذا هو بقبر يعذب ( وفي رواية : فسمع أصوات قوم يعذبون في قبورهم ) فحاصت البغلة , فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : لولا ....‎" الحديث . 
وإسناده صحيح على شرط مسلم . 
وتابعه قاسم بن مرثد الرحال فقال أحمد ( 3 / 111 ) : حدثنا سفيان قال : سمع قاسم الرحال أنساً يقول : " دخل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خرباً لبني النجار , وكان يقضي فيها حاجة , فخرج إلينا مذعوراً أو فزعاً وقال : لولا ... " الحديث وفيه الزيادتان . 
وهذا سند ثلاثي أيضاً صحيح , فسفيان هو ابن عيينة من رجال الستة , وقاسم وثقه ابن معين وغيره . 
وتابعه أيضاً قتادة عن أنس المرفوع منه فقط دون القصة أخرجه مسلم ( 8 / 161 ) وأحمد ( 3 / 176 و 273 ) . 
وله شاهد من حديث جابر قال : " دخل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوماً نخلاً لبني النجار , فسمع أصوات رجال من بني النجار ماتوا في الجاهلية يعذبون في قبورهم , فخرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فزعاً , فأمر أصحابه أن تعوذوا من عذاب القبر " . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 3 / 295 - 296 ) بسند صحيح متصل على شرط مسلم . 
وله شاهد آخر من حديث زيد بن ثابت مرفوعاً وهو : " إن هذه الأمة تبتلى في قبورها , فلولا أن تدافنوا لدعوت الله أن يسمعكم من عذاب القبر الذي أسمع منه . 
قال زيد : ثم أقبل علينا بوجهه فقال : تعوذوا بالله من عذاب النار , قالوا : نعوذ بالله من عذاب النار , فقال : تعوذوا بالله من عذاب القبر , قالوا : نعوذ بالله من عذاب القبر , قال : تعوذوا بالله من الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن , قالوا : نعوذ بالله من الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن ,  قال : تعوذوا بالله من فتنة الدجال , قالوا : نعوذ بالله من فتنة الدجال " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 159

" إن هذه الأمة تبتلى في قبورها , فلولا أن لا تدافنوا لدعوت الله أن يسمعكم من عذاب القبر الذي أسمع منه . قال زيد : ثم أقبل علينا بوجهه فقال : تعوذوا بالله  من عذاب النار , قالوا : نعوذ بالله من عذاب النار , فقال : تعوذوا بالله من  عذاب القبر , قالوا : نعوذ بالله من عذاب القبر , قال : تعوذوا بالله من الفتن  ما ظهر منها وما بطن , قالوا : نعوذ بالله من الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن ,  قال : تعوذوا بالله من فتنة الدجال , قالوا : نعوذ بالله من فتنة الدجال " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 244 :
أخرجه مسلم ( 8 / 160 - 161 ) من طريق ابن علية قال : وأخبرنا سعيد الجريري عن أبي نضرة عن أبي سعيد الخدري عن زيد بن ثابت قال أبو سعيد : ولم أشهده من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولكن حدثنيه # زيد بن ثابت # قال : " بينما النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حائط لبني النجار على بغلة له , ونحن معه إذ حادت به , فكادت تلقيه , وإذا أقبر ستة أو خمسة أو أربعة - شك الجريري - فقال : من يعرف أصحاب هذه الأقبر ? فقال رجل : أنا قال : فمتى مات هؤلاء ? قال : ماتوا في الإشراك فقال ... " فذكره . 
وأخرجه أحمد ( 5 / 190 ) : حدثنا يزيد بن هارون أنبأنا أبو مسعود الجريري به إلا أنه قال : " تعوذوا من فتنة المحيا والممات " , بدل " تعوذوا من الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن " . 
وأخرجه ابن حبان ( 785 ) بنحو رواية مسلم , لكن لم يذكر فيه زيد بن ثابت . غريب الحديث
( تدافنوا ) أصله تتدافنوا فحذف إحدى التاءين . أي : لولا خشية أن يفضي سماعكم إلى ترك أن يدفن بعضكم بعضاً . 
( شهباء ) : بيضاء . 
( حاصت ) أي حامت كما في رواية لأحمد أي اضطربت . 
( خربا ) بكسر الخاء وفتح الراء جمع خربة , كنقمة ونقم . 
( تبتلى ) أي تمتحن . والمراد امتحان الملكين للميت بقولهما : " من ربك ? " : " من نبيك " . 
من فوائد الحديث 
وفي هذه الأحاديث فوائد كثيرة أذكر بعضها أو أهمها : 
1 -  إثبات عذاب القبر , والأحاديث في ذلك متواترة , فلا مجال للشك فيه بزعم أنها آحاد ! ولو سلمنا أنها آحاد فيجب الأخذ بها لأن القرآن يشهد لها , قال تعالى : ( وحاق بآل فرعون سوء العذاب . النار يعرضون عليها غدواً وعشياً . ويوم تقوم الساعة أدخلوا آل فرعون أشد العذاب ) .  
ولو سلمنا أنه لا يوجد في القرآن ما يشهد لها , فهي وحدها كافية لإثبات هذه العقيدة , والزعم بأن العقيدة لا تثبت بما صح من أحاديث الآحاد زعم باطل دخيل في الإسلام , لم يقل به أحد من الأئمة الأعلام كالأربعة وغيرهم , بل هو مما جاء به بعض علماء الكلام , بدون برهان من الله ولا سلطان , وقد كتبنا فصلاً خاصاً في هذا الموضوع الخطير في كتاب لنا , أرجو أن أوفق لتبييضه ونشره على الناس . 
2 - أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يسمع ما لا يسمع الناس , وهذا من خصوصياته عليه الصلاة والسلام , كما أنه كان يرى جبريل ويكلمه والناس لا يرونه ولا يسمعون كلامه , فقد ثبت في البخاري وغيره أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال يوماً لعائشة رضي الله عنها : هذا جبريل يقرئك السلام , فقالت : وعليه السلام يا رسول الله , ترى ما لا نرى . ولكن خصوصياته عليه الصلاة والسلام إنما تثبت بالنص الصحيح , فلا تثبت بالنص الضعيف ولا بالقياس والأهواء , والناس في هذه المسألة على طرفي نقيض , فمنهم من ينكر كثيراً من خصوصياته الثابتة بالأسانيد الصحيحة , إما لأنها غير متواترة بزعمه , وإما لأنها غير معقولة لديه ! ومنهم من يثبت له عليه الصلاة والسلام ما لم يثبت مثل قولهم : إنه أول المخلوقات , وإنه لا ظل له في الأرض وإنه إذا سار في الرمل لا تؤثر قدمه فيه , بينما إذا داس على الصخر علم عليه , وغير ذلك من الأباطيل . 
والقول الوسط في ذلك أن يقال : إن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بشر بنص القرآن والسنة وإجماع الأمة , فلا يجوز أن يعطى له من الصفات والخصوصيات إلا ما صح به النص في الكتاب والسنة , فإذا ثبت ذلك وجب التسليم له , ولم يجز رده بفلسفة خاصة علمية أو عقلية , زعموا , ومن المؤسف , أنه قد انتشر في العصر الحاضر انتشاراً مخيفاً رد الأحاديث الصحيحة لأدنى شبهة ترد من بعض الناس , حتى ليكاد يقوم في النفس أنهم يعاملون أحاديثه عليه الصلاة والسلام معاملة أحاديث غيره من البشر الذين ليسوا معصومين , فهم يأخذون منها ما شاؤوا , ويدعون ما شاؤوا , ومن أولئك طائفة ينتمون إلى العلم , وبعضهم يتولى مناصب شرعية كبيرة ! فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون , ونسأله تعالى أن يحفظنا من شر الفريقين المبطلين والغالين . 
3 - إن سؤال الملكين في القبر حق ثابت , فيجب اعتقاده أيضاً , والأحاديث فيه أيضاً متواترة . 
4 - إن فتنة الدجال فتنة عظيمة ولذلك أمر بالاستعاذة من شرها في هذا الحديث وفي أحاديث أخرى , حتى أمر بذلك في الصلاة قبل السلام كما ثبت في البخاري وغيره . وأحاديث الدجال كثيرة جداً , بل هي متواترة عند أهل العلم بالسنة . 
ولذلك جاء في كتب العقائد وجوب الإيمان بخروجه في آخر الزمان , كما جاء فيها وجوب الإيمان بعذاب القبر وسؤال الملكين . 
5 - إن أهل الجاهلية الذين ماتوا قبل بعثته عليه الصلاة والسلام معذبون بشركهم وكفرهم , وذلك يدل على أنهم ليسوا من أهل الفترة الذين لم تبلغهم دعوة نبي , خلافاً لما يظنه بعض المتأخرين . إذ لو كانوا كذلك لم يستحقوا العذاب لقوله تعالى : ( وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا ) . وقد قال النووي في شرح حديث مسلم : " أن رجلاً قال يا رسول الله أين أبي ? قال : في النار ...‎" الحديث .  
قال النووي ( 1 / 114 طبع الهند ) : " فيه أن من مات على الكفر فهو في النار , ولا تنفعه قرابة المقربين , وفيه أن من مات على الفترة على ما كانت عليه العرب من عبادة الأوثان فهو من أهل النار , وليس هذا مؤاخذة قبل بلوغ الدعوة , فإن هؤلاء كانت قد بلغتهم دعوة إبراهيم وغيره من الأنبياء صلوات الله تعالى وسلامه عليهم " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 160

" لا , ولكن تصافحوا . يعني لا ينحني لصديقه ولا يلتزمه , ولا يقبله حين يلقاه " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 248 :
رواه الترمذي ( 2 / 121 ) وابن ماجه ( 3702 ) والبيهقي ( 7 / 100 ) وأحمد ( 3 / 198 ) من طرق عن حنظلة بن عبد الله السدوسي قال : حدثنا # أنس بن مالك # قال : " قال رجل : يا رسول الله أحدنا يلقى صديقه أينحني له ? قال : فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا , قال : فيلتزمه ويقبله ? قال : لا , قال : فيصافحه ? قال : نعم إن شاء " . 
والسياق لأحمد وكذا الترمذي , لكن ليس عنده : " إن شاء " ولفظ ابن ماجه نحوه وفيه : " لا , ولكن تصافحوا " . 
والحديث رواه أيضاً محمد بن يوسف الفريابي في " ما أسند الثوري " ( 1 / 46 / 2 ) وأبو بكر الشافعي في " الفوائد " ( 97 / 1 ) وفي " الرباعيات " ( 1 / 93 / 2 ) والباغندي في " حديث شيبان وغيره " ( 191 / 1 ) وأبو محمد المخلدي في " الفوائد " ( 236 / 2 ) والضياء المقدسي في " المصافحة " ( 32 / 2 ) وفي " المنتقى من مسموعاته بمرو " ( 28 / 2 ) كلهم عن حنظلة به . 
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن " . 
قلت : وهو كما قال أو أعلا , فإن رجاله كلهم ثقات غير حنظلة هذا فإنهم ضعفوه , ولكنهم لم يتهموه , بل ذكر يحيى القطان وغيره أنه اختلط , فمثله يستشهد به , ويقوى حديثه عند المتابعة , وقد وجدت له متابعين ثلاثة : 
الأول : شعيب بن الحبحاب . 
أخرجه الضياء في " المنتقى " ( 87 / 2 ) من طريق أبي بلال الأشعري حدثنا قيس بن الربيع عن هشام بن حسان عن شعيب به إلا أنه ذكر السجود بدل الالتزام . 
وهذا إسناد حسن في المتابعات فإن قيس بن الربيع صدوق , ولكنه كان تغير لما كبر , وأبو بلال الأشعري اسمه مرداس ضعفه الدارقطني وذكره ابن حبان في الثقات ومن فوقهما ثقتان من رجال الشيخين . 
وهذه المتابعة أخرجها أيضاً أبو الحسن المزكي كما أفاده ابن المحب في تعليقه على " كتاب المصافحة " ومن خطه نقلت . 
الثاني : كثير بن عبد الله قال : سمعت أنس بن مالك به دون ذكر الانحناء والالتزام . 
أخرجه ابن شاهين في " رباعياته " ( 172 / 2 ) : حدثنا محمد بن زهير قال : حدثنا مخلد بن محمد قال : حدثنا كثير بن عبد الله . 
وكثير هذا ضعيف كما قال الدارقطني , وقال الذهبي : " وما أرى رواياته بالمنكرة جداً , و قد روى له ابن عدي عشرة أحاديث ثم قال : " وفي بعض روايته ما ليس  بمحفوظ " . 
قلت : فمثله يستشهد به أيضاً إن شاء الله تعالى , لكن من دونه لم أجد من ترجمهما .  
الثالث : المهلب بن أبي صفرة عن أنس مرفوعاً بلفظ : ( لا ينحني الرجل للرجل , ولا يقبل الرجل الرجل , قالوا : يصافح الرجل الرجل ? قال : نعم ) . 
رواه الضياء في " المنتقى " ( 23 / 1 ) من طريق عبد العزيز بن أبان حدثنا  إبراهيم بن طهمان عن المهلب به . 
قلت : المهلب من ثقات الأمراء كما في " التقريب " , لكن السند إليه واه , فإن  عبد العزيز بن أبان هذا متروك وكذبه ابن معين وغيره كما قال الحافظ , فلا  يستشهد بهذه المتابعة . ولكن ما قبلها من المتابعات يكفي في تقوية الحديث , وكأنه لذلك أقر الحافظ في " التلخيص " ( 367 ) تحسين الترمذي إياه . 
ومنه تعلم أن قول البيهقي : " تفرد به حنظلة " فليس بصواب والله أعلم . 
إذا عرفت ذلك ففيه رد على بعض المعاصرين من المشتغلين بالحديث , فقد ألف جزءاً صغيراً أسماه " إعلام النبيل بجواز التقبيل " حشد فيه كل ما وقف عليه من أحاديث التقبيل ما صح منها وما لم يصح , ثم أورد هذا الحديث وضعفه بحنظلة ولعله لم يقف على هذه المتابعات التي تشهد له , ثم تأوله بحمله على ما إذا كان الباعث على التقبيل مصلحة دنيوية كغنى أو جاه أو رياسة مثلاً ! وهذا تأويل باطل , لأن الصحابة الذين سألوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن التقبيل , لا يعنون به قطعاً التقبيل المزعوم , بل تقبيل تحية كما سألوه عن الانحناء والالتزام والمصافحة فكل ذلك إنما عنوا به التحية فلم يسمح لهم من ذلك بشيء إلا المصافحة , فهل هي المصافحة لمصلحة دنيوية ?‎!‎اللهم لا . 
فالحق أن الحديث نص صريح في عدم مشروعية التقبيل عند اللقاء , ‎ولا يدخل في ذلك تقبيل الأولاد والزوجات , كما هو ظاهر , وأما الأحاديث التي فيها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل بعض الصحابة في وقائع مختلفة , مثل تقبيله واعتناقه لزيد بن حارثة عند قدومه المدينة , وتقبيله واعتناقه لأبي الهيثم ابن التيهان وغيرهما , فالجواب عنها من وجوه : 
الأول : أنها أحاديث معلولة لا تقوم بها حجة . ولعلنا نتفرغ للكلام عليها , وبيان عللها إن شاء الله تعالى . 
الثاني : أنه لو صح شيء منها , لم يجز أن يعارض بها هذا الحديث الصحيح , لأنها فعل من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يحتمل الخصوصية , أو غيرها من الاحتمالات التي توهن الاحتجاج بها على خلاف هذا الحديث , لأنه حديث قولي وخطاب عام موجه إلى الأمة فهو حجة عليها , لما تقرر في علم الأصول أن القول مقدم على الفعل عند التعارض , والحاظر مقدم على المبيح , وهذا الحديث قول وحاظر , فهو المقدم على الأحاديث المذكورة لو صحت . 
وكذلك نقول بالنسبة للالتزام والمعانقة , أنها لا تشرع لنهي الحديث عنها , لكن قال أنس رضي الله عنه : " كان أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا تلاقوا تصافحوا , وإذا قدموا من سفر تعانقوا " . 
رواه الطبراني في الأوسط , ورجاله رجال الصحيح كما قال المنذري ( 3 / 270 ) والهيثمي ( 8 / 36 ) وروى البيهقي ( 7 / 100 ) بسند صحيح عن الشعبي قال : " كان أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا التقوا صافحوا , فإذا قدموا من سفر عانق بعضهم بعضا " . 
وروى البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( 970 ) وأحمد ( 3 / 495 ) عن جابر بن عبد الله قال : " بلغني حديث عن رجل سمعه من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فاشتريت بعيرا , ثم شددت عليه رحلي , فسرت إليه شهراً حتى قدمت عليه الشام فإذا عبد الله بن أنيس , فقلت للبواب : قل له : جابر على الباب , فقال : ابن عبد الله ? قلت : نعم , فخرج يطأ ثوبه فاعتنقني واعتنقته " الحديث , وإسناده حسن كما قال الحافظ ( 1 / 195 ) وعلقه البخاري . 
فيمكن أن يقال : إن المعانقة في السفر مستثنى من النهي لفعل الصحابة ذلك , وعليه يحمل بعض الأحاديث المتقدمة إن صحت . والله أعلم . 
وأما تقبيل اليد , ففي الباب أحاديث وآثار كثيرة , يدل مجموعها على ثبوت ذلك عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , فنرى جواز تقبيل يد العالم إذا توفرت الشروط الآتية :
1 - أن لا يتخذ عادة بحيث يتطبع العالم على مد يده إلى تلامذته , ويتطبع هؤلاء على التبرك بذلك , فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وإن قبلت يده فإنما كان ذلك على الندرة , وما كان كذلك فلا يجوز أن يجعل سنة مستمرة , كما هو معلوم من القواعد الفقهية . 
2 - أن لا يدعو ذلك إلى تكبر العالم على غيره , ورؤيته لنفسه , كما هو الواقع مع بعض المشايخ اليوم . 
3 - أن لا يؤدي ذلك إلى تعطيل سنة معلومة , كسنة المصافحة , فإنها مشروعة بفعله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقوله , وهي سبب تساقط ذنوب المتصافحين كما روي في غير ما حديث واحد , فلا يجوز إلغاؤها من أجل أمر , أحسن أحواله أنه جائز .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 161

" إذهب فوار أباك ( الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لعلي بن أبي طالب ) قال ( لا أواريه ) , ( إنه مات مشركاً ) , ( فقال : اذهب فواره ) ثم لا تحدثن حتى تأتيني , فذهبت فواريته , وجئته ( وعلي أثر التراب والغبار ) فأمرني فاغتسلت , ودعا لي ( بدعوات ما  يسرني أن لي بهن ما على الأرض من شيء ) " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 253 :
أبو داود ( 3124 ) والنسائي ( 1 / 282 - 283 ) وابن سعد في " الطبقات " ( 1 / 123 ) وابن أبي شيبة في " المصنف " ( 4 / 95 و 142 - طبع الهند ) وابن الجارود في " المنتقى " ( ص 269 ) والطيالسي ( 120 ) والبيهقي ( 3 / 398 ) وأحمد ( 1 / 97 و 131 ) وأبو محمد الخلدي في جزء من " فوائده " ( ق 47 / 1 ) من طرق عن أبي إسحاق عن ناجية بن كعب عن علي قال : " قلت للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : إن عمك الشيخ الضال قد مات " فمن يواريه ? " قال : " فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الشيخين غير ناجية ابن كعب وهو ثقة كما في " التقريب " , وقد قواه الرافعي وتبعه الحافظ في " التلخيص "‎كما بينته في " إرواء الغليل " ( 707 ) . 
وله في مسند أحمد ( 1 / 103 ) و " زوائد ابنه عليه " ( 1 / 129 - 130 ) طريق أخرى عن الحسن بن يزيد الأصم قال : سمعت السدي إسماعيل يذكره عن أبي عبد الرحمن السلمي عن علي به , و زاد في آخره : " قال : وكان علي رضي الله عنه إذا غسل الميت اغتسل " . 
قلت : وهذا سند حسن , رجاله رجال مسلم غير الحسن هذا وهو صدوق يهم كما في " التقريب " . 
من فوائد الحديث 
1 - أنه يشرع للمسلم أن يتولى دفن قريبه المشرك وأن ذلك لا ينافي بغضه إياه لشركه , ألا ترى أن علياً رضي الله عنه امتنع أول الأمر من مواراة أبيه معللاً ذلك بقوله : " إنه مات مشركاً " ظناً منه أن دفنه مع هذه الحالة قد يدخله في التولي الممنوع في مثل قوله تعالى : " لا تتولوا قوماً غضب الله عليهم " فلما أعاد صلى الله عليه وسلم الأمر بمواراته بادر لامتثاله , وترك ما بدا له أول الأمر . وكذلك تكون الطاعة : أن يترك المرء رأيه لأمر نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ويبدو لي أن دفن الولد لأبيه المشرك أو أمه هو آخر ما يملكه الولد من حسن صحبة الوالد المشرك في الدنيا , وأما بعد الدفن فليس له أن يدعو له أو يستغفر له لصريح قوله تعالى ( ما كان للنبي والذين آمنوا أن يستغفروا للمشركين ولو كانوا أولي قربى ) , وإذا كان الأمر كذلك , فما حال من يدعو بالرحمة والمغفرة على صفحات الجرائد والمجلات لبعض الكفار في إعلانات الوفيات من أجل دريهمات معدودات ! فليتق الله من كان يهمه أمر آخرته . 
2 - أنه لا يشرع له غسل الكافر ولا تكفينه ولا الصلاة عليه ولو كان قريبه لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يأمر بذلك علياً , ولو كان ذلك جائزاً لبينه صلى الله عليه وسلم , لما تقرر أن تأخير البيان عن وقت الحاجة لا يجوز . وهذا مذهب الحنابلة وغيرهم . 
3 -  أنه لا يشرع لأقارب المشرك أن يتبعوا جنازته لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يفعل ذلك مع عمه وقد كان أبر الناس به وأشفقهم عليه حتى إنه دعى الله له حتى جعل عذابه أخف عذاب في النار , كما سبق بيانه في الحديث ( رقم 53 ) , وفي ذلك كله عبرة لمن يغترون بأنسابهم , ولا يعملون لآخرتهم عند ربهم , وصدق الله العظيم إذ يقول : ( فلا أنساب بينهم يومئذ ولا يتساءلون ) .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 162

" لا يا بنت الصديق , ولكنهم الذين يصومون ويصلون ويتصدقون وهم يخافون أن لا يقبل منهم أولئك الذين يسارعون في الخيرات " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 255 
أخرجه الترمذي ( 2 / 201 ) وابن جرير ( 18 / 26 ) والحاكم ( 2 / 393 - 394 ) والبغوي في تفسيره ( 6 / 25 ) وأحمد ( 6 / 159 و 205 ) من طريق مالك بن مغول عن عبد الرحمن بن سعيد بن وهب الهمداني عن # عائشة # زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت : " سألت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " عن هذه الآية ( والذين يؤتون ما آتوا وقلوبهم وجلة ) . قالت عائشة : هم الذين يشربون الخمر ويسرفون ? قال " فذكره . 
وقال الترمذي : " وقد روي هذا الحديث عن عبد الرحمن بن سعيد عن أبي حازم عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نحو هذا " . 
قلت : وإسناد حديث عائشة رجاله كلهم ثقات , ولذلك قال الحاكم : " صحيح الإسناد " ووافقه الذهبي . 
قلت : وفيه علة , وهي الانقطاع بين عبد الرحمن وعائشة فإنه لم يدركها كما في " التهذيب " , لكن يقويه حديث أبي هريرة الذي أشار إليه الترمذي فإنه موصول وقد وصله ابن جرير : حدثنا ابن حميد قال : حدثنا الحكم بن بشير قال : حدثنا عمر بن قيس عن عبد الرحمن بن سعيد بن وهب الهمداني عن أبي حازم عن أبي هريرة قال : قالت عائشة : الحديث نحوه . 
وهذا سند رجاله ثقات غير ابن حميد , وهو محمد بن حميد بن حيان الرازي وهو ضعيف مع حفظه , لكن لعله توبع , فقد أخرج الحديث ابن أبي الدنيا وابن الأنباري في المصاحف وابن مردويه كما في " الدر المنثور " ( 5 / 11 ) وابن أبي الدنيا من طبقة شيوخ ابن جرير , فاستبعد أن يكون رواه عن شيخه هذا . والله أعلم . 
قلت : والسر في خوف المؤمنين أن لا تقبل منهم عبادتهم , ليس هو خشيتهم أن لا يوفيهم الله أجورهم , فإن هذا خلاف وعد الله إياهم في مثل قوله تعالى ( فأما الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات , فيوفيهم أجورهم ) , بل إنه ليزيدهم عليها كما قال ( ليوفيهم أجورهم ويزيدهم من فضله ) , والله تعالى ( لا يخلف وعده ) كما قال في كتابه , وإنما السر أن القبول متعلق بالقيام بالعبادة كما أمر الله عز وجل , وهم لا يستطيعون الجزم بأنهم قاموا بها على مراد الله , بل يظنون أنهم قصروا في ذلك , ولهذا فهم يخافون أن لا تقبل منهم . فليتأمل المؤمن هذا عسى أن يزداد حرصاً على إحسان العبادة والإتيان بها كما أمر الله , وذلك بالإخلاص فيها له , واتباع نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم في هديه فيها . وذلك معنى قوله تعالى ( فمن كان يرجو لقاء ربه فليعمل عملاً صالحاً , ولا يشرك بعبادة ربه أحدا ) .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 163

" كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا خرج مسيرة ثلاثة أميال , أو ثلاثة فراسخ ( شك شعبة ) قصر الصلاة . ( وفي رواية ) : صلى ركعتين " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 257 :
أخرجه الإمام أحمد ( 3 / 129 ) والبيهقي 3 / 146 والسياق له عن محمد بن جعفر حدثنا شعبة عن يحيي بن يزيد الهنائي قال : " سألت أنس بن مالك عن قصر الصلاة , وكنت أخرج إلى الكوفة فأصلي ركعتين حتى أرجع ? فقال # أنس # ...‎" فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا سند جيد رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الشيخين غير الهنائي فمن رجال مسلم وحده , وقد روى عنه جماعة من الثقات , وقال ابن أبي حاتم ( 4 / 2 / 198 ) عن أبيه : " هو شيخ " وذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات " ( 1 / 257 ) وسمى جده مرة , وقال : " ومن قال : يزيد بن يحيى أو ابن أبي يحيى فقد وهم " . 
والحديث أخرجه مسلم ( 2 / 145 ) وأبو داود ( 1201 ) وابن أبي شيبة ( 2 / 108 / 1 / 2 ) وعنه أبو يعلى في " مسنده " ( ق 99 / 2 ) من طرق عن محمد بن جعفر به دون قول الهنائي : " وكنت أخرج إلى الكوفة ... حتى أرجع " . وهي زيادة صحيحة ومن أجلها أوردت الحديث . وكذلك أخرجه أبو عوانة ( 2 / 346 ) من طريق أبي داود ( وهو الطيالسي ) قال : حدثنا شعبة به . ولم يروه الطيالسي في " مسنده " . 
( الفرسخ ) ثلاثة أميال , والميل من الأرض منتهى مد البصر لأن البصر يميل عنه على وجه الأرض حتى يفنى إدراكه , وبذلك جزم الجوهري , وقيل : حده أن ينظر إلى الشخص في أرض مسطحة فلا يدري أهو رجل أو امرأة , وهو ذاهب أو آت , كما في " الفتح " ( 2 / 467 ) وهو في تقدير بعض علماء العصر الحاضر يساوي 1680 متراً .  
فقه الحديث :
يدل هذا الحديث على أن المسافر إذا سافر مسافة ثلاثة فراسخ ( والفرسخ نحو ثمان كيلو مترات ) جاز له القصر , وقد قال الخطابي في " معالم السنن " ( 2 / 49 ) : " إن ثبت الحديث كانت الثلاثة الفراسخ حداً فيما يقصر إليه الصلاة , إلا أني لا أعرف أحداً من الفقهاء يقول به " . 
وفي هذا الكلام نظر من وجوه : 
الأول : أن الحديث ثابت كما تقدم , وحسبك أن مسلماً أخرجه ولم يضعفه غيره . 
الثاني : أنه لا يضر الحديث ولا يمنع العمل به عدم العلم بمن قال به من الفقهاء , لأن عدم الوجدان لا يدل على عدم الوجود . 
الثالث : أنه قد قال به راويه أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه وأفتى به يحيى بن يزيد الهنائي راويه عنه كما تقدم , بل ثبت عن بعض الصحابة القصر في أقل من هذه المسافة , فروى ابن أبي شيبة ( 2 / 108 / 1 ) عن محمد بن زيد بن خليدة عن ابن عمر قال : " تقصر الصلاة في مسيرة ثلاثة أميال " . 
وإسناده صحيح كما بينته في " إرواء الغليل " ( رقم 561 ) . 
ثم روى من طريق أخرى عنه أنه قال : " إني لأسافر الساعة من النهار وأقصر " . 
وإسناده صحيح , وصححه الحافظ في " الفتح " ( 2 / 467 ) . 
ثم روى عنه ( 2 / 111 / 1 ) عنه : " أنه كان يقيم بمكة , فإذا خرج إلى منى قصر " . 
وإسناده صحيح أيضاً . و يؤيده أن أهل مكة لما خرجوا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى منى في حجة الوداع قصروا أيضاً كما هو معروف ومشهور في كتب الحديث والسيرة وبين مكة ومنى فرسخ كما في " معجم البلدان " . 
وقال جبلة بن سحيم سمعت ابن عمر يقول : " لو خرجت ميلاً قصرت الصلاة " . ذكره الحافظ وصححه . 
ولا ينافي هذا ما في الموطأ وغيره بأسانيد صحيحة عن ابن عمر أنه كان يقصر في مسافة أكثر مما تقدم , لأن ذلك فعل منه , لا ينفي القصر في أقل منها لو سافر إليها , فهذه النصوص التي ذكرناها صريحة في جواز القصر في أقل منها , فلا يجوز ردها , مع دلالة الحديث على الأقل منها . وقد قال الحافظ في " الفتح " ( 2 / 467 - 468 ) : " وهو أصح حديث ورد في بيان ذلك وأصرحه , وقد حمله من خالفه على أن المراد به المسافة التي يبتدأ منها القصر , لا غاية السفر ! ولا يخفى بعد هذا الحمل , مع أن البيهقي ذكره في روايته من هذا الوجه أن يحيى بن يزيد قال : سألت أنساً عن قصر الصلاة , وكنت أخرج إلى الكوفة يعني من البصرة أصلى ركعتين ركعتين حتى أرجع فقال أنس : فذكر الحديث , فظهر أنه سأله عن جواز القصر في السفر لا عن الموضع الذي يبتدئ القصر منه , ثم إن الصحيح في ذلك أنه لا يتقيد بمسافة بل بمجاوزة البلد الذي يخرج منها . ورده القرطبي بأنه مشكوك فيه فلا يحتج به .  
فإن كان المراد به أنه لا يحتج به في التحديد بثلاثة أميال فمسلم , لكن لا يمتنع أن يحتج به في التحديد بثلاثة فراسخ , فإن الثلاثة أميال مندرجة فيها فيؤخذ بالأكثر احتياطاً . وقد روى ابن أبي شيبة عن حاتم بن إسماعيل عن عبد الرحمن بن حرملة قال : قلت لسعيد ابن المسيب : أأقصر الصلاة وأفطر في بريد من المدينة ? قال : نعم . والله أعلم " . 
قلت : وإسناد هذا الأثر عند بن أبي شيبة ( 2 / 15 / 1 ) صحيح . 
وروي عن اللجلاج قال : " كنا نسافر مع عمر رضي الله عنه ثلاثة أميال فنتجوز في الصلاة ونفطر " . 
وإسناده محتمل للتحسين رجاله كلهم ثقات غير أبي الورد بن ثمامة روى عنه ثلاثة وقال ابن سعد : " كان معروفاً قليل الحديث " . 
وقد دلت هذه الآثار على جواز القصر في أقل من المسافة التي دل عليها الحديث , وذلك من فقه الصحابة رضي الله عنهم , فإن السفر مطلق في الكتاب والسنة , لم يقيد بمسافة محدودة كقوله تعالى ( وإذا ضربتم في الأرض فلا جناح عليكم أن تقصروا من الصلاة ) الآية . 
وحينئذ فلا تعارض بين الحديث وهذه الآثار , لأنه لم ينف جواز القصر في أقل من المسافة المذكورة فيه , ولذلك قال العلامة ابن القيم في " زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد " ( 1 / 189 ) : " ولم يحد صلى الله عليه وسلم لأمته مسافة محدودة للقصر والفطر , بل أطلق لهم ذلك في مطلق السفر والضرب في الأرض , كما أطلق لهم التيمم في كل سفر , وأما ما يروى عنه من التحديد باليوم أو اليومين أو الثلاثة , فلم يصح عنه منها شيء البتة , والله أعلم " . 
وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : 
" كل اسم ليس له حد في اللغة ولا في الشرع فالمرجع فيه إلى العرف فما كان سفراً في عرف الناس , فهو السفر الذي علق به الشارع الحكم " . 
وقد اختلف العلماء في المسافة التي تقصر فيها الصلاة اختلافاً كثيراً جداً , على نحو عشرين قولاً , وما ذكرناه عن ابن تيمية وابن القيم أقربها إلى الصواب , وأليق بيسر الإسلام , فإن تكليف الناس بالقصر في سفر محدود بيوم أو بثلاثة أيام وغيرها من التحديدات , يستلزم تكليفهم بمعرفة مسافات الطرق التي قد يطرقونها , وهذا مما لا يستطيع أكثر الناس , لاسيما إذا كانت مما لم تطرق من قبل !
وفي الحديث فائدة أخرى , وهي أن القصر مبدؤه من بعد الخروج من البلدة وهو مذهب الجمهور من العلماء , كما في " نيل الأوطار " ( 3 / 83 ) , قال : " وذهب بعض الكوفيين إلى أنه إذا أراد السفر يصلي ركعتين ولو كان في منزله . ومنهم من قال : إذا ركب قصر إن شاء . ورجح ابن المنذر الأول بأنهم اتفقوا على أنه يقصر إذا فارق البيوت , واختلفوا فيما قبل ذلك , فعليه الإتمام على أصل ما كان عليه حتى يثبت أن له القصر . قال : ولا أعلم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قصر في سفر من أسفاره إلا بعد خروجه من المدينة " . 
قلت : والأحاديث في هذا المعني كثيرة , وقد خرجت طائفة منها في " الإرواء " من حديث أنس وأبي هريرة وابن عباس وغيرهم فانظر رقم ( 562 ) .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 164

" كان صلى الله عليه وسلم في غزو تبوك إذا ارتحل قبل زيغ الشمس أخر الظهر إلى أن يجمعها إلى العصر فيصليهما جميعاً , وإذا ارتحل بعد زيغ الشمس عجل العصر إلى الظهر , وصلى الظهر والعصر جميعاً , ثم سار وكان إذا ارتحل قبل المغرب أخر المغرب حتى يصليها مع العشاء , وإذا ارتحل بعد المغرب عجل العشاء فصلاها مع المغرب " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 263 :
أخرجه أبو داود ( 1220 ) والترمذي ( 2 / 438 ) والدارقطني ( 151 ) والبيهقي ( 3 / 163 ) وأحمد ( 5 / 241 - 242 ) كلهم من طريق قتيبة بن سعيد حدثنا الليث بن سعد عن يزيد بن أبي حبيب عن أبي الطفيل عامر بن واثلة عن # معاذ بن جبل # مرفوعاً . وقال أبو داود : " لم يرو هذا الحديث إلا قتيبة وحده " . 
قلت : وهو ثقة ثبت فلا يضر تفرده لو صح , ولذلك قال الترمذي : " حديث حسن غريب تفرد به قتيبة , لا نعرف أحداً رواه عن الليث غيره " . 
وقال في مكان آخر : " حديث حسن صحيح " . 
قلت : وهذا هو الصواب . فإن رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الشيخين وقد صححه ابن القيم وغيره , وأعله الحاكم وغيره بما لا يقدح كما بينته في " إرواء الغليل " ( 571 ) , وذكرت هناك متابعاً لقتيبة وشواهد لحديثه يقطع الواقف عليها بصحته .  
ورواه مالك ( 1 / 143 / 2 ) من طريق أخرى عن أبي الطفيل به بلفظ : " أنهم خرجوا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عام تبوك , فكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يجمع بين الظهر والعصر , والمغرب والعشاء , قال : فأخر الصلاة يوماً , ثم خرج فصلى الظهر والعصر جميعاً , ثم دخل , ثم خرج فصلى المغرب والعشاء جميعاً " . 
ومن طريق مالك أخرجه مسلم ( 7 / 60 ) وأبو داود ( 1206 ) والنسائي ( 1 / 98 ) والدارمي ( 1 / 356 ) والطحاوي ( 1 / 95 ) والبيهقي ( 3 / 162 ) وأحمد ( 5 / 237 ) , وفي رواية لمسلم ( 2 / 152 ) وغيره من طريق أخرى : " فقلت : ما حمله على ذلك ? قال : أراد ألا يحرج أمته " . 
فقه الحديث 
فيه مسائل : 
1 - جواز الجمع بين الصلاتين في السفر ولو في غير عرفة ومزدلفة , وهو مذهب جمهور العلماء . خلافاً للحنفية , وقد تأولوه بالجمع الصوري أي بتأخير الظهر إلى قرب وقت العصر , وكذا المغرب مع العشاء , وقد رد عليهم الجمهور من وجوه :  
أولاً : أنه خلاف الظاهر من الجمع . 
ثانياً : أن الغرض من مشروعيته التيسير ورفع الحرج كما صرحت بذلك رواية مسلم , ومراعاة الجمع الصوري فيه الحرج كما لا يخفى . 
ثالثاً : أن في بعض أحاديث الجمع ما يبطل دعواهم كحديث أنس ابن مالك بلفظ : " أخر الظهر حتى يدخل أول وقت العصر ثم يجمع بينهما " . رواه مسلم ( 2 / 151 ) وغيره . 
رابعاً : ويبطله أيضاً جمع التقديم الذي صرح به حديث معاذ هذا " وإذا ارتحل بعد زيغ الشمس عجل العصر إلى الظهر " . والأحاديث بهذا المعنى كثيرة كما سبقت الإشارة إلى ذلك . 
2 -  وأن الجمع كما يجوز تأخيراً , يجوز تقديماً , وبه قال الإمام الشافعي في " الأم " ( 1 / 67 ) وكذا أحمد وإسحاق كما قال الترمذي ( 2 / 441 ) . 
3 - وأنه يجوز الجمع في حال نزوله كما يجوز إذا جد به السير , قال الإمام الشافعي في " الأم " بعد أن روى الحديث من طريق مالك : " وهذا وهو نازل غير سائر , لأن قوله " دخل " ثم خرج " لا يكون إلا وهو نازل فللمسافر أن يجمع نازلاً وسائراً " . 
قلت : فلا يلتفت بعد هذا النص إلى قول ابن القيم رحمه الله في " الزاد " ( 1 / 189 ) : " ولم يكن من هديه صلى الله عليه وسلم الجمع راكباً في سفره كما يفعله كثير من الناس , ولا الجمع حال نزوله أيضاً " . 
وقد اغتر بكلامه هذا بعض إخواننا السلفيين في بعض الأقطار , فلذلك وجب التنبيه عليه . 
ومن الغريب أن يخفى مثل هذا النص على ابن القيم رحمه الله مع وروده في الموطأ وصحيح مسلم وغيرهما من الأصول التي ذكرنا , ولكن لعل الغرابة تزول إذا تذكرنا أنه ألف هذا الكتاب " الزاد " في حالة بعده عن الكتب وهو مسافر , وهذا هو السبب في وجود كثير من الأخطاء الأخرى فيه , وقد بينت ما ظهر لي منها في " التعليقات الجياد على زاد المعاد " . 
ومما يحمل على الاستغراب أيضاً أن شيخه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله صرح في بعض كتبه بخلاف ما قال ابن القيم رحمه الله , فكيف خفي عليه ذلك وهو أعرف الناس به وبأقواله ? قال شيخ الإسلام في " مجموعة الرسائل والمسائل " ( 2 / 26 - 27 ) بعد أن ساق الحديث : " الجمع على ثلاث درجات , أما إذا كان سائراً في وقت الأولى , فإنما ينزل في وقت الثانية , فهذا هو الجمع الذي ثبت في الصحيحين من حديث أنس وابن عمر , وهو نظير جمع مزدلفة , وأما إذا كان وقت الثانية سائراً أو راكباً فجمع في وقت الأولى , فهذا نظير الجمع بعرفة وقد روي ذلك في السنن ( يعني حديث معاذ هذا ) وأما إذا كان نازلاً في وقتهما جميعاً نزولاً مستمراً , فهذا ما علمت روي ما يستدل به عليه إلا حديث معاذ هذا , فإن ظاهره أنه كان نازلاً في خيمته في السفر , وأنه أخر الظهر ثم خرج فصلى الظهر والعصر جميعاً ثم دخل إلى بيته , ثم خرج فصلى المغرب والعشاء جميعاً , فإن الدخول والخروج إنما يكون في المنزل , وأما السائر فلا يقال : دخل وخرج , بل نزل وركب . 
وتبوك هي آخر غزوات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , ولم يسافر بعدها إلا حجة الوداع , وما نقل أنه جمع فيها إلا بعرفة ومزدلفة . وأما بمنى فلم ينقل أحد أنه جمع هناك , بل نقلوا أنه كان يقصر الصلاة هناك , وهذا دليل على أنه كان يجمع أحياناً في السفر , وأحياناً لا يجمع , وهو الأغلب على أسفاره أنه لم يكن يجمع بينهما . وهذا يبين أن الجمع ليس من سنة السفر كالقصر , بل يفعل للحاجة سواء أكان في السفر أو في الحضر , فإنه قد جمع أيضاً في الحضر لئلا يحرج أمته .  
فالمسافر إذا احتاج إلى الجمع جمع , سواء أكان ذلك لسيره وقت الثانية أو الأولى وشق النزول عليه , أو كان مع نزوله لحاجة أخرى مثل أن يحتاج إلى النوم والاستراحة وقت الظهر ووقت العشاء , فينزل وقت الظهر وهو تعبان سهران جائع يحتاج إلى راحة وأكل ونوم , فيؤخر الظهر إلى وقت العصر ثم يحتاج أن يقدم العشاء مع المغرب وينام بعد ذلك ليستيقظ نصف الليل لسفره , فهذا ونحوه يباح له الجمع . وأما النازل أياماً في قرية أو مصر وهو في ذلك المصر , فهذا وإن كان يقصر لأنه مسافر فلا يجمع , كما أنه لا يصلي على الراحلة ولا يصلي بالتيمم ولا يأكل الميتة . فهذه الأمور أبيحت للحاجة , ولا حاجة به إلى ذلك بخلاف القصر فإنه سنة صلاة السفر " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 165

" الوزن وزن أهل مكة , ‎والمكيال مكيال أهل المدينة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 267 :
رواه ابن الأعرابي في " معجمه " ( 167 / 2 ) وأبو داود ( 2340 ) والنسائي ( 7 / 281 المطبعة المصرية ) وابن حبان ( 1105 ) والطبراني ( 3 / 202 / 1 ) والطحاوي في " مشكل الآثار " ( 2 / 99 ) وأبو نعيم في " الحلية " ( 4 / 20 ) والبيهقي ( 6 / 31 ) من طريقين عن سفيان عن حنظلة عن طاووس عن # ابن عمر # مرفوعاً . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح كما قال ابن الملقن في " الخلاصة " ( 64 - 65 ) وصححه ابن حبان والدارقطني والنووي وابن دقيق العيد والعلائي كما في " فيض القدير " ورواه بعضهم عن سفيان به فقال " عن ابن عباس " بدل " ابن عمر " وهو خطأ كما بينته في تخريج أحاديث بيوع الموسوعة الفقهية , ثم في " الإرواء " ( 1331 ) . 
قال الإمام أبو جعفر الطحاوي رحمه الله : 
" تأملنا هذا الحديث , فوجدنا مكة لم يكن بها ثمرة ولا زرع حينئذ , وكذلك كانت قبل ذلك الزمان , ألا ترى إلى قول إبراهيم عليه السلام : ( ربنا إني أسكنت من ذريتي بواد غير ذي زرع ) , وإنما كانت بلد متجر , يوافي الحاج إليها بتجارات فيبيعونها هناك , وكانت المدينة بخلاف ذلك , لأنها دار النخل , ومن ثمارها حياتهم , وكانت الصدقات تدخلها فيكون الواجب فيها من صدقة تؤخذ كيلاً , فجعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الأمصار كلها لهذين المصريين أتباعاً , وكان الناس يحتاجون إلى الوزن في أثمان ما يبتاعون , وفيما سواها مما يتصرفون فيه من العروض ومن أداء الزكوات وما سوى ذلك مما يستعملونه , فيما يسلمونه فيه من غيره من الأشياء التي يكيلونها , وكانت السنة قد منعت من إسلام موزون في موزون ومن إسلام مكيل في مكيل , وأجازت إسلام المكيل في موزون , والموزون في مكيل ومنعت من بيع الموزون بالموزون , إلا مثلاً بمثل , ومن بيع المكيل بالمكيل إلا مثلاً بمثل , وكان الوزن في ذلك أصله ما كان عليه بمكة , والمكيال مكيال أهل المدينة , لا يتغير عن ذلك , وإن غيره الناس عما كان عليه إلى ما سواه من ضده فيرحبون بذلك إلى معرفة الأشياء المكيلات التي لها حكم المكيال إلى ما كان عليه أهل المكاييل فيها يومئذ , وفي الأشياء الموزونات إلى ما كان عليه أهل الميزان يومئذ , وأن أحكامها لا تتغير عن ذلك ولا تنقلب عنها إلى أضدادها " . 
قلت : ومن ذلك يتبين لنا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو أول من وضع أصل توحيد الموازين والمكاييل , ووجه المسلمين إلى الرجوع في ذلك إلى أهل هذين البلدين المفضلين : مكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة . فليتأمل العاقل هذا ولينظر حال المسلمين اليوم واختلافهم في مكاييلهم وموازينهم , على أنواع شتى بسبب هجرهم لهذا التوجيه النبوي الكريم . ولما شعر بعض المسؤولين في بعض الدول العربية المسلمة بسوء هذا الاختلاف اقترح البعض عليهم توحيد ذلك وغيره كالمقاييس , بالرجوع إلى عرف الكفار فيها ! فوا أسفاه , لقد كنا سادة وقادة لغيرنا بعلمنا وتمسكنا بشريعتنا , وإذا بنا اليوم أتباع ومقلدون ! ولمن ! لمن كانوا في الأمس القريب يقلدوننا , ويأخذون العلوم عنا ! ولكن لابد لهذا الليل من أن ينجلي , ولابد للشمس أن تشرق مرة أخرى , وها قد لاحت تباشير الصبح , وأخذت الدول الإسلامية تعتمد على نفسها في كل شؤون حياتها , بعد أن كانت فيها عالة على غيرها , ولعلها تسير في ذلك على هدي كتاب ربها وسنة نبيها . 
ولله في خلقه شؤون .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="14 80"]

سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 166
" هي لك على أن تحسن صحبتها " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 269 :
رواه الطبراني ( 1 / 176 / 1 ) : حدثنا أحمد بن عمرو البزار أنبأنا زيد ابن أخزم أنبأنا عبد الله بن داود عن موسى بن قيس عن حجر بن قيس - وكان قد أدرك الجاهلية - قال : : خطب # علي # رضي الله عنه إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فاطمة رضي الله عنها فقال : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات وعبد الله بن داود هو أبو عبد الرحمن الخريبي , والبزار هو الحافظ صاحب المسند المعروف به .


الحديث رقم 167

" والذي نفسي بيده لا يضع الله رحمته إلا على رحيم , قالوا : كلنا يرحم , قال : ليس برحمة أحدكم صاحبه , يرحم الناس كافة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 270 :
رواه الحافظ العراقي في " المجلس 86 من الأمالي " ( 77 / 2 ) من طريق محمد بن إسحاق عن يزيد بن أبي حبيب عن سنان بن سعد عن # أنس بن مالك # مرفوعاً وقال : " هذا حديث حسن غريب , وسنان بن سعد قيل فيه : سعد بن سنان وقيل سعيد بن سنان .
وثقه ابن معين وابن حبان وقال : حدث عنه المصريون وهم يختلفون فيه , وأرجو أن يكون الصحيح سنان بن سعد . 
قال : وقد اعتبرت حديثه فرأيت ما روي عن سنان بن سعد يشبه أحاديث الثقات , وما روي عن سعد بن سنان وسعيد بن سنان فيه المناكير , كأنهما اثنان , ولم يكتب أحد حديثه لاضطرابهم في اسمه . وقال النسائي منكر الحديث . قلت : ولم ينفرد به سنان بل تابعه عليه أخشن السدوسي عن أنس رويناه في " كتاب الأدب " للبيهقي بلفظ : " لا يدخل الجنة منكم إلا رحيم , قالوا : يا رسول الله كلنا رحيم , قال : ليس رحمة أحدكم نفسه وأهل بيته حتى يرحم الناس " . وأخشن هذا ذكره ابن حبان في الثقات , وقد أورد الرافعي في أماليه من حديث ثوبان مرفوعاً : " إن أرفعكم درجة في الجنة أشدكم رحمة للعامة , فلم أستحسن إيراده في الإملاء لأن فيه خمسة رجال على الولاء , ما بين ضعيف وكذاب ومجهول , فإنه من رواية خالد بن الهياج بن بسطام عن أبيه عن الحسن بن دينار عن الخصيب بن جحدر عن النضر وهو ابن شفي عن أبي أسماء عن ثوبان . 
والحسن بن دينار والخصيب متهمان بالكذب , فذكرت بدله حديث أنس المتقدم " . 
قلت : وقد وجدت له شاهداً مرسلاً جيداً أخرجه ابن المبارك في " الزهد " ( 203 / 1 ) أنبأنا إسماعيل بن إبراهيم حدثنا يونس عن الحسن مرفوعاً به .


لحديث رقم 168

" لا يمنعن رجلاً هيبة الناس أن يقول بحق إذا علمه ( أو شهده أو سمعه ) " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 271 :
أخرجه الترمذي ( 2 / 30 ) وابن ماجه ( 4007 ) والحاكم ( 4 / 506 ) والطيالسي ( 2156 ) وأحمد ( 3 / 19 , 50 , 61 ) وأبو يعلى ( ق 72 / 1 ) والقضاعي في " مسند الشهاب " ( ق 79 / 2 ) من طريق علي بن زيد ابن جدعان القرشي عن أبي نضرة عن # أبي سعيد الخدري # مرفوعاً به . 
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن صحيح " . 
وقال الحاكم : " علي بن زيد لم يحتج به الشيخان " . 
قال الذهبي : " قلت : هو صالح الحديث " . 
وأقول : الصواب فيه أن العلماء اختلفوا , والأرجح أنه ضعيف , وبه جزم الحافظ في " التقريب " , ولكنه ضعف بسبب سوء الحفظ , لا لتهمه في نفسه , فمثله يحسن حديثه أو يصحح إذا توبع . وهذا الحديث لم يتفرد به عن أبي نضرة , بل قد تابعه عليه جماعة : 
الأول : أبو سلمة أنه سمع أبا نضرة به . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 3 / 44 ) وابن عساكر ( 7 / 91 / 2 ) وسمى أبا سلمة سعيد بن زيد ولم أعرفه , والظاهر أن هذه التسمية وهم من بعض رواته , فإني لم أجد فيمن يكنى بأبي سلمة أحداً بهذا الاسم ولا في " الكنى " للدولابي , فالأقرب أنه عباد بن منصور الناجي البصري القاضي فإنه من هذه الطبقة , ومن الرواة عنه شعبة بن الحجاج , وهو الذي روى عنه هذا الحديث , فإذا صح هذا فالسند حسن بما قبله , فإن عبادا هذا فيه ضعف من قبل حفظه أيضاً . 
الثاني : المستمر بن الريان الإيادي حدثنا أبو نضرة به . 
أخرجه الطيالسي ( 2158 ) وأحمد ( 3 / 46 - 47 ) , وأبو يعلى في " مسنده " ( 78 / 2 , 83 / 1 ) . 
والمستمر هذا ثقة من رجال مسلم , وكذلك سائر الرواة , فهو سند صحيح على شرط مسلم . 
الثالث : التيمي حدثنا أبو نضرة به إلا أنه قال : 
" إذا رآه أو شهده أو سمعه . فقال أبو سعيد : وددت أني لم أكن سمعته , وقال أبو نضرة : وددت أني لم أكن سمعته " . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 3 / 53 ) : حدثنا يحيى عن التيمي به . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح أيضاً على شرط مسلم , والتيمي اسمه سليمان بن طرخان وهو ثقة احتج به الشيخان . 
الرابع : قتادة : سمعت أبا نضرة به . وزاد : 
" فقال أبو سعيد الخدري : فما زال بنا البلاء حتى قصرنا , وإنا لنبلغ في الشر " . 
أخرجه الطيالسي ( 2151 ) حدثنا شعبة عن قتادة به , وأحمد ( 3 / 92 ) والبيهقي ( 10 / 90 ) من طريقين آخرين عن شعبة وفي رواية عنده ( 3 / 84 ) : حدثنا يزيد بن هارون أنبأنا شعبة عن عمرو بن مرة عن أبي البختري عن رجل عن أبي سعيد الخدري مرفوعاً به , قال شعبة : فحدثت هذا الحديث قتادة فقال : ما هذا ? 
عمرو بن مرة عن أبي البختري عن رجل عن أبي سعيد ! حدثني أبو نضرة به إلا أنه قال : " إذا شهده أو علمه . قال أبو سعيد : فحملني على ذلك أني ركبت إلى معاوية فملأت أذنيه , ثم رجعت . قال شعبة : حدثني هذا الحديث أربعة نفر عن أبي نضرة : قتادة وأبو سلمة ( و ) الجريري ورجل آخر " . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح أيضاً . 
وللحديث طريق أخرى يرويه المعلى بن زياد القردوسي عن الحسن عن أبي سعيد به بلفظ : " إذا رآه أو شهد , فإنه لا يقرب من أجل , ولا يباعد من رزق , أو يقول بحق , أو يذكر بعظيم " . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 3 / 50 , 87 ) وأبو يعلى ( 88 / 1 - 2 ) وصرح الحسن بالتحديث عنده , فهو صحيح الإسناد . 
ثم رواه أحمد ( 3 / 71 ) من طريق على بن زيد عن الحسن عنه به . دون الزيادة . 
ورجال هذه الطريق ثقات لولا أن الحسن مدلس وقد عنعنه , ومع ذلك فلا بأس بها في الشواهد . 
والحديث أورده السيوطي في " الجامع الكبير " من رواية أحمد وعبد بن حميد وأبي يعلى والطبراني في الكبير وابن حبان والبيهقي عن أبي سعيد , وابن النجار عن بن عباس , وأورده ( 1 / 293 / 1 ) عن أبي يعلى عن أبي سعيد بالزيادة : " فإنه لا يقرب من أجل , ولا يبعد من رزق " . 
ففاته أنها في مسند أحمد كما ذكرنا , كما فاته كون الحديث في الترمذي وابن ماجه والمستدرك ! 
وفي الحديث : النهي المؤكد عن كتمان الحق خوفاً من الناس , أو طمعاً في المعاش . 
فكل من كتمه مخافة إيذائهم إياه بنوع من أنواع الإيذاء كالضرب والشتم , وقطع الرزق , أو مخافة عدم احترامهم إياه , ونحو ذلك , فهو داخل في النهي ومخالف للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , وإذا كان هذا حال من يكتم الحق وهو يعلمه فكيف يكون حال من لا يكتفى بذلك بل يشهد بالباطل على المسلمين الأبرياء ويتهمهم في دينهم وعقيدتهم مسايرة منه للرعاع , أو مخافة أن يتهموه هو أيضاً بالباطل إذا لم يسايرهم على ضلالهم واتهامهم ?‎! فاللهم ثبتنا على الحق , وإذا أردت بعبادك فتنة فاقبضنا إليك غير مفتونين .



الحديث رقم 169

" كل خطبة ليس فيها تشهد فهي كاليد الجذماء " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 275 :
أخرجه أبو داود ( 4841 ) وابن حبان ( 1994 ) والبيهقي ( 3 / 209 ) وأحمد ( 2 / 302 , 343 ) والحربي في " غريب الحديث " ( 5 / 82 / 1 ) من طرق عن عبد الواحد بن زياد حدثنا عاصم بن كليب عن أبيه عن # أبي هريرة # مرفوعاً . 
ثم روى البيهقي عن أبي الفضل أحمد بن سلمة : سمعت مسلم بن الحجاج يقول : لم يرو هذا الحديث عن عاصم بن كليب إلا عبد الواحد ابن زياد , فقلت له : حدثنا أبو هشام الرفاعي حدثنا ابن فضيل عن عاصم به . فقال مسلم : " إنما تكلم يحيى بن معين في أبي هشام بهذا الذي رواه عن ابن فضيل " . 
قال البيهقي : 
" عبد الواحد بن زياد من الثقات الذين يقبل منهم ما تفردوا به " . 
قلت : وهو ثقة , في حديثه عن الأعمش وحده مقال , وقد احتج به الشيخان , فليس هذا من روايته عن الأعمش فهو حجة , وبقية رجال الإسناد ثقات , فالسند صحيح . 
على أن متابعة أبي هشام الرفاعي - واسمه محمد بن يزيد بن محمد الكوفي - لا بأس بها . فإن أبا هشام , وإن ضعفه بعض الأئمة فليس من أجل تهمة فيه , وقد أخرجه عنه الترمذي ( 1 / 206 ) وقال : " حديث حسن صحيح غريب " . ( فائدة ) : 
قال المناوي في " فيض القدير " : 
" وأراد بالتشهد هنا الشهادتين , من إطلاق الجزء على الكل , كما في التحيات . قال القاضي : أصل التشهد الإتيان بكلمة الشهادة , وسمي التشهد تشهداً لتضمنه إياهما , ثم اتسع فيه , فاستعمل في الثناء على الله تعالى والحمد له " . 
قلت : وأنا أظن أن المراد بالتشهد في هذا الحديث إنما هو خطبة الحاجة التي كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلمها أصحابه : " إن الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره , ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا , من يهده الله فلا مضل له , ومن يضلل فلا هادي له , وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له , وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله " . 
ودليلي على ذلك حديث جابر بلفظ : " كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقوم فيخطب فيحمد الله ويثني عليه بما هو أهله و يقول : من يهده الله فلا مضل له , ومن يضلل فلا هادي له , إن خير الحديث كتاب الله .... " الحديث . 
وفي رواية عنه بلفظ : 
" كان يقول في خطبته بعد التشهد : إن أحسن الحديث كتاب الله ..‎" الحديث رواه أحمد وغيره . 
فقد أشار في هذا اللفظ إلى أن ما في اللفظ الأول قبيل " إن خير الحديث ... " هو التشهد , وهو وإن لم يذكر فيه صراحة فقد أشار إليه بقوله فيه : " فيحمد الله ويثني عليه " وقد تبين في أحاديث أخرى في خطبة الحاجة أن الثناء عليه تعالى كان يتضمن الشهادتين , ولذلك قلنا : إن التشهد في هذا الحديث إشارة إلى التشهد المذكور في خطبة الحاجة , فهو يتفق مع اللفظ الثاني في حديث جابر في الإشارة إلى ذلك . وقد تكلمت عليه في " خطبة الحاجة " ( ص 32 طبع المكتب الإسلامي ) , فليراجعه من شاء . 
وقوله : " كاليد الجذماء " أي المقطوعة , والجذم سرعة القطع , يعني أن كل خطبة لم يؤت فيها بالحمد والثناء على الله فهي كاليد المقطوعة التي لا فائدة بها " مناوي . 
قلت : ولعل هذا هو السبب أو على الأقل من أسباب عدم حصول الفائدة من كثير من الدروس والمحاضرات التي تلقى على الطلاب أنها لا تفتتح بالتشهد المذكور , مع حرص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم البالغ على تعليمه أصحابه إياه , كما شرحته في الرسالة المشار إليها . فلعل هذا الحديث يذكر الخطباء بتدارك ما فاتهم من إهمالهم لهذه السنة التي طالما نبهنا عليها في مقدمة هذه السلسلة وغيرها . 
( تنبيه ) :
عزى السيوطي في " الجامع الصغير " الحديث إلى أبي داود فقط وزاد عليه في " الكبير " العسكري والحلية والبيهقي في السنن , ففاته الترمذي وأحمد والحربي ! ولم أره في فهرست " الحلية " للغماري والله أعلم .


الحديث رقم 170

" إذا قلت للناس أنصتوا وهم يتكلمون , فقد ألغيت على نفسك " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 278 :
رواه الإمام أحمد ( 2 / 318 ) : حدثنا عبد الرزاق بن همام حدثنا معمر عن همام عن # أبي هريرة # قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .. قلت : فذكر أحاديث كثيرة هذا أحدها . 
وهذا سند صحيح على شرط الشيخين . 
وقد أخرجاه في الصحيحين من طريق سعيد بن المسيب عن أبي هريرة مرفوعاً بلفظ : " إذا قلت لصحابك أنصت يوم الجمعة والإمام يخطب فقد لغوت " . 
وكذلك أخرجه مسلم وغيره من طرق أخرى عن أبي هريرة كما بينته في " إرواء الغليل " ( رقم 612 ) . 
والظاهر أن هذا حديث آخر يرويه همام - وهو ابن منبه أخو وهب - عن أبي هريرة , غير الذي رواه سعيد ومن أشرنا إليه عن أبي هريرة . والله أعلم . 
والحديث مما فات السيوطي في " الجامع الكبير " , فخذه فائدة عزيزة قد لا تجدها في مكان آخر . والله الموفق . 
( ألغيت ) أي قلت اللغو وما لا يحسن من الكلام , قال الراغب الأصبهاني في " المفردات " : " اللغو من الكلام ما لا يعتد به , وهو الذي يورد لا عن روية فكر , فيجري مجرى اللغا , وهو صوت العصافير , ونحوها من الطيور , قال أبو عبيدة : لغو ولغا , نحو عيب وعاب . وأنشدهم : عن اللغا ورفث الكلم , يقال : لغيت تلغى , نحو لقيت تلقى , وقد يسمى كل كلام قبيح لغواً " . 
قلت : وفي الحديث التحذير من الإخلال بأدب رفيع من آداب الحديث والمجالسة , وهو أن لا يقطع على الناس كلامهم , بل ينصت هو حتى ينتهي كلامهم , وإن كان كبير القوم , ثم يتكلم هو بدوره إن شاء , فذلك أدعى إلى حصول الفائدة من الكلام المتبادل بين الطرفين , لاسيما إذا كان في بحث علمي شرعي , وقد أخل - مع الأسف - بهذا الأدب أكثر المتباحثين , فإليه نلفت أنظارهم , أدبنا الله تعالى جميعاً بأدب نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم .





إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي
شكر خاص للأخ سمو البرنس وائل
[/glow][/COLOR][/SIZE][/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 171

" كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يخرج يوم الفطر فيكبر حتى يأتى المصلى , وحتى يقضي الصلاة , فإذا قضى الصلاة قطع التكبير " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 279 :
أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة في " المصنف " ( 2 / 1 / 2 ) : حدثنا يزيد بن هارون عن ابن أبي ذئب عن # الزهري # : " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان .. " الحديث . 
ومن هذا الوجه أخرجه المحاملي في كتاب صلاة العيدين ( 2 / 142 / 2 ) . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح لولا أنه مرسل لكن له شاهد موصول يتقوى به , أخرجه البيهقي ( 3 / 279 ) من طريق عبد الله بن عمر عن نافع عن عبد الله بن عمر : " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يخرج في العيدين مع الفضل بن عباس وعبد الله والعباس , وعلي , وجعفر , والحسن , والحسين , وأسامة بن زيد وزيد بن حارثة , وأيمن بن أم أيمن رضي الله عنهم , رافعاً صوته بالتهليل والتكبير , فيأخذ طريق الحذائين حتى يأتي المصلى , وإذا فرغ رجع على الحذائين حتى يأتي منزله " . 
قلت : ورجاله كلهم ثقات رجال مسلم , غير أن عبد الله بن عمر وهو العمري المكبر , قال الذهبي : " صدوق في حفظه شيء " . 
قلت : فمثله مما يصلح للاستشهاد به , لأن ضعفه لم يأت من تهمة في نفسه , بل من حفظه , فضعفه يسير , فهو شاهد قوي لمرسل الزهري , وبذلك يصير الحديث صحيحا كما تقتضيه قواعد هذا العلم الشريف . 
وللحديث طريق أخرى عن ابن عمر , روي من طريق الزهري أخبرني سالم بن عبد الله أن عبد الله بن عمر أخبره به . مثل المرسل . 
غير أن إسناده إلى الزهري واه جدا كما بينته في " إرواء الغليل " ( 643 ) فمثله لا يستشهد به , فلذلك أعرضت عن إيراده هنا . 
وقد صح من طريق نافع عن ابن عمر موقوفاً مثله . ولا منافاة بينه وبين المرفوع لاختلاف المخرج , كما هو ظاهر , فالحديث صحيح عندي مرفوعاً وموقوفاً . 
ولفظ الموقوف : " كان يجهر بالتكبير يوم الفطر إذا غدا إلى المصلى حتى يخرج الإمام , فيكبر بتكبيره " . 
أخرجه الفريابي في " كتاب أحكام العيدين " ( ق 129 / 1 ) بسند صحيح , ورواه الدارقطني ( 180 ) وغيره بزيادة : " ويوم الأضحى " . وسنده جيد .
وفي الحديث دليل على مشروعية ما جرى عليه عمل المسلمين من التكبير جهراً في الطريق إلى المصلى , وإن كان كثير منهم بدأوا يتساهلون بهذه السنة حتى كادت أن تصبح في خبر كان , وذلك لضعف الوازع الديني منهم , وخجلهم من الصدع بالسنة والجهر بها , ومن المؤسف أن فيهم من يتولى إرشاد الناس وتعليمهم , فكأن الإرشاد عندهم محصور بتعليم الناس ما يعلمون ! , وأما ما هم بأمس الحاجة إلى معرفته , فذلك مما لا يلتفتون إليه , بل يعتبرون البحث فيه والتذكير به قولاً وعملاً من الأمور التافهة التي لا يحسن العناية بها عملاً وتعليماً , فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون . 
ومما يحسن التذكير به بهذه المناسبة ، أن الجهر بالتكبير هنا لا يشرع فيه الاجتماع عليه بصوت واحد كما يفعله البعض وكذلك كل ذكر يشرع فيه رفع الصوت أو لا يشرع , فلا يشرع فيه الاجتماع المذكور , ومثله الأذان من الجماعة المعروف في دمشق بـ " أذان الجوق " , وكثيراً ما يكون هذا الاجتماع سبباً لقطع الكلمة أو الجملة في مكان لا يجوز الوقف عنده , مثل " لا إله " في تهليل فرض الصبح والمغرب , كما سمعنا ذلك مراراً . 
فنكن في حذر من ذلك و لنذكر دائما قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " وخير الهدي هدي محمد " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 172

" يقول الله لأهون أهل النار عذاباً يوم القيامة : يا ابن آدم ! كيف وجدت مضجعك ? فيقول : شر مضجع , فيقال له : لو كانت لك الدنيا وما فيها أكنت مفتدياً بها ? فيقول : نعم , فيقول : كذبت قد أردت منك أهون من هذا , وأنت في صلب " وفي رواية : ظهر آدم أن لا تشرك بي شيئاً ولا أدخلك النار , فأبيت إلا الشرك , فيؤمر به إلى النار " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 282 :
رواه البخاري ( 2 / 333 و 4 / 239 , 242 ) ومسلم ( 8 / 134 , 135 ) وأحمد ( 3 / 127 , 129 ) وكذا أبو عوانة وابن حبان في صحيحيهما كما في " الجامع الكبير " ( 3 / 95 / 1 ) من طريق أبي عمران الجوني - والسياق له عند مسلم وقتادة , كلاهما عن # أنس # عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
وله طريق ثالث : عن ثابت عن أنس به نحوه . 
عزاه الحافظ في " الفتح " ( 6 / 349 ) لمسلم والنسائي , ولم أره عند مسلم , وأما النسائي , فالظاهر أنه يعني " السنن الكبرى " له والله أعلم . 
قوله : ( فيقول : كذبت ) قال النووي : " معناه لو رددناك إلى الدنيا لما افتديت لأنك سئلت أيسر من ذلك , فأبيت فيكون من معنى قوله تعالى : ( ولو ردوا لعادوا لما نهوا عنه , وإنهم لكاذبون ) , وبهذا يجتمع معنى هذا الحديث مع قوله تعالى : ( لو أن لهم ما في الأرض جميعاً ومثله معه لافتدوا به ) . 


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 173

" لا تؤذي امرأة زوجها في الدنيا إلا قالت زوجته من الحور العين : لا تؤذيه قاتلك الله , فإنما هو عندك دخيل , يوشك أن يفارقك إلينا " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة1 / 284 :
أخرجه الترمذي ( 2 / 208 بشرح التحفة ) وابن ماجه ( 6 / 641 ) وأحمد ( 5 / 242 ) وأبو عبد الله القطان في " حديثه عن الحسن بن عرفة " ( ق 145 / 1 ) والهيثم بن كليب في " مسنده " ( 167 / 1 ) وأبو العباس الأصم في " مجلسين من الأمالي " ( ق 3 / 1 ) وأبو نعيم في " صفة الجنة " ( 14 / 2 ) من طرق عن إسماعيل بن عياش عن بحير بن سعد عن خالد بن معدان عن كثير بن مرة الحضرمي عن # معاذ بن جبل # عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم به . 
وقال الترمذي : " حديث غريب , لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه , ورواية إسماعيل بن عياش عن الشاميين أصلح , وله عن أهل الحجاز والعراق مناكير " . 
قلت : وقد وثقه أحمد وابن معين والبخاري وغيرهم في روايته عن الشاميين وهذه منها , فإن بحير بن سعد شامي ثقة وكذلك سائر الرواة فالسند صحيح , ولا أدري لماذا اقتصر الترمذي على استغرابه , ولم يحسنه على الأقل . 
ثم رأيت المنذري في " الترغيب " ( 3 / 78 ) نقل عن الترمذي أنه قال فيه : " حديث حسن " . 
قلت : وكذا في نسخة بولاق من " الترمذي " ( 1 / 220 ) , وهذا أقل ما يمكن أن يقال فيه . 
( دخيل ) أي ضيف ونزيل . يعني هو كالضيف عليك , وأنت لست بأهل له حقيقة , وإنما نحن أهله , فيفارقك قريباً , ويلحق بنا . 
( يوشك ) أي يقرب , ويسرع , ويكاد . 
في الحديث - كما ترى - إنذار للزوجات المؤذيات .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 174

" لا بأس بالغنى لمن اتقى , والصحة لمن اتقى خير من الغنى , وطيب النفس من النعيم " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 285 :
أخرجه ابن ماجه ( 2141 ) والحاكم ( 2 / 3 ) وأحمد ( 5 / 272 و 381 ) من طريق عبد الله بن سليمان بن أبي سلمة أنه سمع # معاذ بن عبد الله بن خبيب عن أبيه عن عمه # قال : " كنا في مجلس , فجاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى رأسه أثر ماء , فقال له بعضنا : نراك اليوم طيب النفس , فقال : أجل , والحمد لله , ثم أفاض القوم في ذكر الغنى , فقال : " فذكره . 
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح الإسناد , والصحابى الذي لم يسم هو يسار بن عبد الله الجهني " . ووافقه الذهبي . 
قلت : وهو كما قالا , فإن رجاله ثقات كلهم , وقال البوصيري في الزوائد " : " إسناده صحيح , ورجاله ثقات " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 175

" لا يشربن أحد منكم قائماً " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 286 :
رواه مسلم ( 6 / 110 - 111 ) عن عمر بن حمزة أخبرني أبو غطفان المري أنه سمع # أبا هريرة # يقول : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . وزاد : " فمن نسي فليستقىء " . 
قلت : وعمر هذا وإن احتج به مسلم فقد ضعفه أحمد وابن معين والنسائي وغيرهم ولذلك قال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " ضعيف " , فالحديث بهذه الزيادة ضعيف . 
لكن صح بلفظ آخر , ولذلك أوردته هنا بدونها , فقد رواه أبو زياد الطحان قال : سمعت أبا هريرة يقول , عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : أنه رأى رجلاً يشرب قائماً فقال له : قه , قال , لمه ? قال , أيسرك أن يشرب معك الهر ? قال : لا , قال : فإنه قد شرب معك من هو شر منه ! الشيطان !!
أخرجه أحمد ( 7990 ) والدارمي ( 2 / 121 ) والطحاوي في " مشكل الآثار " ( 3 / 19 ) عن شعبة عن أبي زياد به . 
وهذا سند صحيح رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين غير أبي زياد هذا , قال ابن معين ثقة .  
وقال أبو حاتم : " شيخ صالح الحديث " . كما في " الجرح والتعديل " ( 4 / 2 / 373 ) , فقول الذهبي فيه " لا يعرف " , مما لا يعرج عليه , بعد توثيق هذين الإمامين له . 
وقد ورد الحديث بلفظ آخر وهو : 
" لو يعلم الذي يشرب وهو قائم ما في بطنه لاستقاء " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 176

" لو يعلم الذي يشرب وهو قائم ما في بطنه لاستقاء " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 287 :
أخرجه أحمد ( 7795 و 7796 ) عن الزهري عن رجل , وعن الأعمش عن أبي صالح كلاهما عن # أبي هريرة # قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ورواه الطحاوي في " مشكل الآثار " ( 3 / 18 ) عن الأعمش به وزاد : " فبلغ علي بن أبي طالب , فقام فشرب قائماً " . 
قلت : والإسناد الثاني صحيح رجاله الشيخين , وفي السند الأول الرجل الذي لم يسم , فإن كان غير الأعمش , فهو تقوية للحديث , وإن كان هو , فلا يعله , كما هو ظاهر . وفي " مجمع الزوائد " ( 5 / 79 ) : " رواه أحمد بإسنادين , والبزار , وأحد إسنادي أحمد رجاله رجال الصحيح " . 
وفي الحديث تلميح لطيف إلى النهي عن الشرب قائماً , وقد جاء التصريح بذلك من حديث أنس رضي الله عنه وهو :
" نهى " وفي لفظ : زجر " عن الشرب قائماً " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 177

" نهى " وفي لفظ : زجر " عن الشرب قائماً " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 288 :
رواه مسلم ( 6 / 110 ) وأبو داود ( رقم 3717 ) والترمذي ( 3 / 111 ) والدارمي ( 2 / 120 - 121 ) وابن ماجه ( 2 / 338 ) والطحاوي في " شرح المعاني " ( 2 / 357 ) و" المشكل " ( 3 / 18 ) والطيالسي ( 2 / 332 ) وأحمد ( 3 / 118 , 131 , 147 , 199 , 214 , 250 , 277 , 291 ) وأبو يعلى ( 156 / 2 , 158 / 2 , 159 / 2 ) و" الضياء " في " المختارة " ( 205 / 2 ) من طريق قتادة عن # أنس # مرفوعاً , وزاد الأخيران : " والأكل قائماً " . 
وفي إسنادهما مطر الوراق , ضعيف , وقد خولف , ففي رواية مسلم وغيره : " قال قتادة : فقلنا : فالأكل ? فقال : ذاك أشر وأخبث " . 
قلت : فروايتهما مدرجة . ولقتادة فيه إسنادان آخران : 
فرواه عن أبي عيسى الأسواري عن أبي سعيد الخدري , باللفظ الثاني . 
أخرجه مسلم والطحاوي . 
ثم رواه عن أبي مسلم الجذمي عن الجارود بن العلاء رضي الله عنه . 
أخرجه الطحاوي والترمذي وقال : " حديث حسن غريب " . وله شاهد من حديث أبي هريرة مثله . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 2 / 327 ) والطحاوي وسنده صحيح . 
وله شاهد آخر من حديث جابر نحوه . أخرجه أبو عروبة الحراني في " حديث الجزريين " ( 51 / 1 ) بسند صحيح . 
وظاهر النهي في هذه الأحاديث يفيد تحريم الشرب قائماً بلا عذر , وقد جاءت أحاديث كثيرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شرب قائماً , فاختلف العلماء في التوفيق بينها , والجمهور على أن النهي للتنزيه , والأمر بالاستقاء للاستحباب . 
وخالفهم ابن حزم فذهب إلى التحريم , ولعل هذا هو الأقرب للصواب , فإن القول بالتنزيه لا يساعد عليه لفظ " زجر " , ولا الأمر بالاستقاء , لأنه أعني الاستقاء فيه مشقة شديدة على الإنسان , وما أعلم أن في الشريعة مثل هذا التكليف كجزاء لمن تساهل بأمر مستحب ! وكذلك قوله " قد شرب معك الشيطان " فيه تنفير شديد عن الشرب قائماً , وما إخال ذلك يقال في ترك مستحب . 
وأحاديث الشرب قائماً يمكن أن تحمل على العذر كضيق المكان , أو كون القربة معلقة وفي بعض الأحاديث الإشارة إلى ذلك . والله أعلم .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 178

" ارقيه , وعلميها حفصة , كما علمتيها الكتاب , وفي رواية الكتابة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 289 :
أخرجه الحاكم ( 4 / 56 - 57 ) من طريق إبراهيم بن سعد عن صالح بن كيسان حدثنا إسماعيل بن محمد بن سعد أن أبا بكر بن سليمان بن أبي حثمة القرشي حدثه أن رجلاً من الأنصار خرجت به نملة , فدل أن # الشفاء بنت عبد الله # ترقي من النملة , فجاءها فسألها أن ترقيه , فقالت : والله ما رقيت منذ أسلمت , فذهب الأنصاري إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبره بالذي قالت الشفاء , فدعا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الشفاء , فقال اعرضي علي , فعرضتها عليه فقال : فذكر الحديث وقال : " صحيح على شرط الشيخين " ووافقه الذهبي . 
قلت : وقد تابع إبراهيم بن سعد عبد العزيز بن عمر بن عبد العزيز , ولكنه خالفه في السند والمتن . 
أما السند فقال : عن صالح بن كيسان عن أبي بكر بن عبد الرحمن ابن سليمان بن أبي حثمة عن الشفاء بنت عبد الله فأسقط منه إسماعيل بن محمد بن سعد . 
وأما المتن فرواه بلفظ : " دخل علينا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنا عند حفصة , فقال لي : ألا تعلمين هذه رقية النملة , كما علمتها الكتابة ? " .
فلم يذكر فيه عرضها الرقية عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم وأمره إياها بالرقية , وستعلم أهمية ذلك في فهم الحديث على الوجه الصحيح قريباً إن شاء الله تعالى . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 6 / 372 ) وأبو داود ( 2 / 154 ) والطحاوي في " شرح معاني الآثار " ( 2 / 388 ) والنسائي أيضاً كما في " الفتاوي الحديثية " للسخاوي ( 81 / 2 ) و" نيل الأوطار " للشوكاني ( 8 / 176 ) . 
والرواية الأولى أصح لوجهين : 
الأول : أن إبراهيم بن سعد أحفظ من مخالفه عبد العزيز بن عمر . 
فإنهما وإن كان الشيخان قد احتجا بهما كليهما , فإن الأول قال فيه الحافظ في " التقريب " : " ثقة حجة : تكلم فيه بلا قادح " . وأما الآخر , فقال فيه : " صدوق يخطىء " , ولهذا أورده الذهبي في " الميزان " وفي " الضعفاء " , ولم يورد الأول . 
الثاني : أن إبراهيم معه زيادة في السند والمتن , وزيادة الثقة مقبولة كما هو  معروف . 
وقد تابعه في الجملة محمد بن المنكدر عن أبي بكر بن سليمان به مختصراً لكنه خالفه في إسناده فقال : " عن حفصة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دخل عليها , وعندها امرأة يقال لها شفاء ترقي من النملة , فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : علميها حفصة " . فجعل الحديث من مسند حفصة لا الشفاء . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 6 / 286 ) والطحاوي والحاكم ( 4 / 414 ) وأبو نعيم في " الطب " ( 2 / 28 / 2 ) عن سفيان عن ابن المنكدر . 
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح الإسناد " . ووافقه الذهبي . 
قلت : وهو كما قالا أيضاً , والخلاف المذكور لا يضر إن شاء الله تعالى , لأن من الممكن أن تكون حفصة حدثت به كما حدثت به الشفاء , فإن القصة وقعت بحضورهما ثم رواه أبو بكر بن سليمان تارة عن هذه , وتارة عن هذه , لكن ذكر السخاوي أنه اختلف على سفيان في وصله , وإرساله . 
قلت : وهذا لا يضر أيضاً , فقد رواه عنه موصولاً كما أوردناه جماعة من الثقات عند الحاكم , وغيرهم عند غيره فلا عبرة بمخالفة من خالفهم .  
وتابعه أيضاً كريب بن سليمان الكندي قال : " أخذ بيدي علي بن الحسين بن علي رضي الله عنهم حتى انطلق بي إلى رجل من قريش أحد بني زهرة يقال له : ابن أبي حثمة , وهو يصلي قريباً منه , حتى فرغ ابن أبي حثمة من صلاته , ثم أقبل علينا بوجهه , فقال له علي بن الحسين : الحديث الذي ذكرت عن أمك في شأن الرقية ? فقال : نعم : حدثتني أمي أنها كانت ترقي برقية في الجاهلية فلما أن جاء الإسلام قالت : لا أرقي حتى أستأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال النبي " أرقي ما لم يكن شرك بالله عز وجل " . 
أخرجه ابن حبان ( 1414 ) والحاكم ( 4 / 57 ) من طريق الجراح بن الضحاك الكندي عن كريب به . وعلقه ابن منده من هذا الوجه . 
وكريب هذا أورده ابن أبي حاتم في " الجرح والتعديل " ( 3 / 2 / 169 ) لكنه سمى أباه سليماً , ولم يذكر فيه جرحاً ولا تعديلاً . 
ثم رواه الحاكم وابن منده في " المعرفة " ( 2 / 332 / 1 ) من طريق عثمان ابن عمر بن عثمان بن سليمان بن أبي حثمة القرشي العدوي حدثني أبي عن جدي عثمان بن سليمان عن أبيه عن أمه الشفاء بنت عبد الله أنها كانت ترقي برقى الجاهلية , وأنها لما هاجرت إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قدمت عليه فقالت : يا رسول الله إني كنت أرقي برقى في الجاهلية , فقد رأيت أن أعرضها عليك , فقال : اعرضيها فعرضتها عليه , وكانت منها رقية النملة , فقال ارقي بها وعلميها حفصة : بسم الله , صلوب , حين يعود من أفواهها , ولا تضر أحداً , اللهم اكشف البأس , رب الناس , قال : ترقي بها على عود كركم سبع مرات , وتضعه مكاناً نظيفاً , ثم تدلكه على حجر , وتطليه على النملة . 
سكت عليه الحاكم . وقال الذهبي : " سئل ابن معين عن عثمان فلم يعرفه " . يعني عثمان بن عمر , وقال ابن عدي : " مجهول " . 
قلت : وهذه الطريق مع ضعفها وكذا التي قبلها , فلا بأس بهما في المتابعات . 
غريب الحديث 
( نملة ) هي هنا قروح تخرج في الجنب . 
( رقية النملة ) قال الشوكاني في تفسيرها : " هي كلام كانت نساء العرب تستعمله , يعلم كل من سمعه أنه كلام لا يضر ولا ينفع , ورقية النملة التي كانت تعرف بينهن أن يقال للعروس تحتفل وتختضب , وتكتحل , وكل شيء يفتعل , غير أن لا تعصي الرجل " . 
كذا قال , ولا أدري ما مستنده في ذلك , ولاسيما وقد بني عليه قوله الآتي تعليقاً على قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ألا تعلمين هذه ... " : " فأراد صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذا المقال تأنيب حفصة والتأديب لها تعريضاً , لأنه ألقى إليها سراً فأفشته على ما شهد به التنزيل في قوله تعالى ( وإذ أسر النبي إلى بعض أزواجه حديثاً ) الآية " . 
وليت شعري ما علاقة الحديث بالتأنيب لإفشاء السر, وهو يقول : " كما علمتها الكتاب , فهل يصح تشبيه تعليم رقية لا فائدة منها بتعليم الكتابة ? ! وأيضاً فالحديث صريح في أمره صلى الله عليه وسلم للشفاء بترقية الرجل الأنصاري من النملة وأمره إياها بأن تعلمها لحفصة , فهل يعقل بأن يأمر صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذه الترقية لو كان باللفظ الذي ذكره الشوكاني بدون أي سند وهو بلا شك كما قال كلام لا يضر ولا ينفع , فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أسمى من أن يأمر بمثل هذه الترقية , ولئن كان لفظ رواية أبي داود يحتمل تأويل الحديث على التأنيب المزعوم , فإن لفظ الحاكم هذا الذي صدرنا به هذا البحث لا يحتمله إطلاقا , بل هو دليل صريح على بطلان ذلك التأويل بطلاناً بينا كما هو ظاهر لا يخفى , وكأنه لذلك صدر ابن الأثير في " النهاية " تفسير الشوكاني المذكور لـ ( رقية النملة ) وعنه نقله الشوكاني , صدره بقوله " قيل " مشيراً بذلك إلى ضعف ذلك التفسير وما بناه عليه من تأويل قوله " ألا تعلمين ...‎" ! 
( كركم ) هو الزعفران , وقيل العصفر , وقيل شجر كالورس , وهو فارسي معرب . 
( صلوب ) كذا ولم أعرف له معنى , ولعله - إن سلم من التحريف - لفظ عبري . والله أعلم . 
من فوائد الحديث 
وفي الحديث فوائد كثيرة أهمها اثنتان : 
الأولى : مشروعية ترقية المرء لغيره بما لا شرك فيه من الرقى , بخلاف طلب الرقية من غيره فهو مكروه لحديث " سبقك بها عكاشة " وهو معروف مشهور . والأخرى : مشروعية تعليم المرأة الكتابة . ومن أبواب البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( رقم 1118 ) : " باب الكتابة إلى النساء وجوابهن " . 
ثم روى بسنده الصحيح عن موسى بن عبد الله قال : " حدثتنا عائشة بنت طلحة قالت : قلت لعائشة - وأنا في حجرها , وكان الناس يأتونها من كل مصر , فكان الشيوخ ينتابوني لمكاني منها , وكان الشباب يتأخوني فيهدون إلي , ويكتبون إلي من الأمصار , فأقول لعائشة - يا خالة هذا كتاب فلان وهديته . فتقول لي عائشة أي بنية ! فأجيبيه وأثيبيه , فإن لم يكن عندك ثواب أعطيتك , قالت : فتعطيني " . 
قلت : وموسى هذا هو ابن عبد الله بن إسحاق به طلحة القرشي , روى عن جماعة من التابعين , وعنه ثقتان , ذكره ابن أبي حاتم في " الجرح والتعديل " ( 4 / 1 / 150 ) ومن قبله البخاري في " التاريخ الكبير " ( 4 / 287 ) ولم يذكرا فيه جرحاً ولا تعديلاً , وقد ذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات " , وقال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " مقبول " . يعني عند المتابعة , وإلا فهو لين الحديث . 
وقال المجد ابن تيمية في " منتقى الأخبار " عقب الحديث : " وهو دليل على جواز تعلم النساء الكتابة " . 
وتبعه على ذلك الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن محمود البعلبكي الحنبلي في " المطلع " ( ق 107 / 1 ) , ثم الشوكاني في " شرحه " ( 8 / 177 ) وقال : " وأما حديث " لا تعلموهن الكتابة , ولا تسكنوهن الغرف , وعلموهن سورة النور " , فالنهي عن تعليم الكتابة في هذا الحديث محمول على من يخشى من تعليمها الفساد " . 
قلت : وهذا الكلام مردود من وجهين : 
الأول : أن الجمع الذي ذكره يشعر أن حديث النهي صحيح , وإلا لما تكلف التوفيق بينه وبين هذا الحديث الصحيح . وليس كذلك , فإن حديث النهي موضوع كما قال الذهبي . وطرقه كلها واهية جداً , وبيان ذلك في " سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة " رقم ( 2017 ) , فإذا كان كذلك فلا حاجة للجمع المذكور , ونحو صنيع الشوكاني هذا قول السخاوي في هذا الحديث الصحيح " أنه أصح من حديث النهي " ! فإنه يوهم أن حديث النهي صحيح أيضاً . 
والآخر : لو كان المراد من حديث النهي من يخشى عليها الفساد من التعليم لم يكن هناك فائدة من تخصيص النساء بالنهي , لأن الخشية لا تختص بهن , فكم من رجل كانت الكتابة عليه ضرراً في دينه وخلقه , أفينهى أيضاً الرجال أن يعلموا الكتابة ? !  
بل وعن تعلم القراءة أيضاً لأنها مثل الكتابة من حيث الخشية ! 
والحق أن الكتابة والقراءة , نعمة من نعم الله تبارك وتعالى على البشر كما يشير إلى ذلك قوله عز وجل ( اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق . خلق الإنسان من علق . اقرأ وربك الأكرم . الذي علم بالقلم ) , وهي كسائر النعم التي امتن الله بها عليهم وأراد منهم استعمالها في طاعته , فإذا وجد فيهم من يستعملها في غير مرضاته , فليس ذلك بالذي يخرجها عن كونها نعمة من نعمه , كنعمة البصر والسمع والكلام وغيرها , فكذلك الكتابة والقراءة , فلا ينبغي للآباء أن يحرموا بناتهم من تعلمها شريطة العناية بتربيتهن على الأخلاق الإسلامية , كما هو الواجب عليهم بالنسبة لأولادهم الذكور أيضاً , فلا فرق في هذا بين الذكور والإناث . 
والأصل في ذلك أن كل ما يجب للذكور وجب للإناث , وما يجوز لهم جاز لهن ولا فرق , كما يشير إلى ذلك قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إنما النساء شقائق الرجال " , رواه الدارمي وغيره , فلا يجوز التفريق إلا بنص يدل عليه , وهو مفقود فيما نحن فيه , بل النص على خلافه , وعلى وفق الأصل , وهو هذا الحديث الصحيح , فتشبث به ولا ترض به بديلاً , ولا تصغ إلى من قال : 
              ما للنساء وللكتابة       والعمالة والخطابة 
              هذا لنا ولهن منا        أن يبتن على جنابة !
فإن فيه هضماً لحق النساء وتحقيراً لهن , وهن كما عرفت شقائق الرجال . 
نسأل الله تعالى أن يرزقنا الإنصاف والاعتدال في الأمور كلها .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 179

" لا طاعة لأحد في معصية الله تبارك وتعالى " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 297 :
رواه أحمد ( 5 / 66 ) عن عبد الله بن الصامت قال : " أراد زياد أن يبعث عمران بن حصين على خراسان , فأبى عليهم , فقال له أصحابه : أتركت خراسان أن تكون عليها ? قال : فقال إني والله ما يسرني أن أصلى بحرها وتصلون ببردها وإني أخاف إذا كنت في نحور العدو أن يأتيني كتاب من زياد , فإن أنا مضيت هلكت , وإن رجعت ضربت عنقي , قال : فأراد الحكم بن عمرو الغفاري عليها , قال : فانقاد لأمره , قال : فقال عمران : ألا أحد يدعو لي الحكم ? قال : فانطلق الرسول , قال : فأقبل الحكم إليه , قال : فدخل عليه , قال : فقال عمران للحكم : أسمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ( فذكره ) قال : نعم قال عمران : لله الحمد أو الله أكبر " . 
قلت : وإسناده صحيح على شرط مسلم , وقواه الحافظ في " الفتح " ( 13 / 109 ) وروى الطبراني في " الكبير " ( 1 / 154 / 2 ) المرفوع منه فقط بهذا اللفظ . 
وله طريق أخرى عند الطيالسي ( 856 ) وأحمد ( 4 / 432 , 5 / 66 ) والطبراني ( 155 / 1 ) من طرق عن محمد قال : " جاء رجل إلى عمران بن حصين ونحن عنده , فقال : استعمل الحكم بن عمرو الغفاري على خراسان , فتمناه عمران حتى قال له رجل من القوم ألا ندعو لك ? فقال له : لا ثم قام عمران , فلقيه بين الناس فقال عمران : إنك قد وليت أمراً من أمر المسلمين عظيماً , ثم أمره ونهاه ووعظه , ثم قال : هل تذكر يوم قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " لا طاعة لمخلوق في معصية الله تبارك وتعالى " ? قال الحكم : نعم , قال عمران : الله أكبر " . 
وفي رواية لأحمد عن محمد : " أنبئت أن عمران بن حصين قال للحكم الغفاري - وكلاهما من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : هل تعلم يوم قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا طاعة في معصية الله تبارك وتعالى ? قال : نعم , قال : الله أكبر , الله أكبر " . 
ورجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين لكنه منقطع بين محمد وهو ابن سيرين وبين عمران كما هو صريح الرواية الثانية . 
ثم أخرجه أحمد والطبراني والحاكم ( 3 / 443 ) من طريقين عن الحسن : " أن زيادا استعمل الحكم الغفاري على جيش فأتاه عمران بن حصين فلقيه بين الناس فقال : أتدري لم جئتك ? فقال له " لم ? قال : هل تذكر قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للرجل الذي قال أميره قع في النار ! " فقام الرجل ليقع فيها " فأدرك فاحتبس , فأخبر بذلك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : لو وقع فيها لدخلا النار جميعاً , لا طاعة في معصية الله تبارك وتعالى ? قال : قال : إنما أردت أن أذكرك هذا الحديث " . 
وقال الحاكم :  " صحيح الإسناد " . ووافقه الذهبي . 
قلت : وهو كما قالا إن كان الحسن - وهو البصري - سمعه من عمران فقد كان مدلساً وقال الهيثمي في " المجمع " ( 5 / 226 ) بعد أن ساقه من طريق عبد الله بن الصامت , وطريق الحسن هذه : " رواه أحمد بألفاظ , والطبراني باختصار , وفي بعض طرقه لا طاعة لمخلوق في معصية الخالق , ورجال أحمد رجال الصحيح " . 
وللمرفوع منه طريق أخرى مختصراً بلفظ : " لا طاعة في معصية الله تبارك وتعالى " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 80"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 180

" لا طاعة في معصية الله تبارك وتعالى " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 300 :
أخرجه أحمد ( 4 / 426 , 427 , 436 ) وكذا الطيالسي ( 850 ) عن قتادة قال : سمعت أبا مراية العجيلي قال سمعت # عمران بن حصين # يحدث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : فذكره . 
قلت : ورجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين غير أبي مراية هذا ذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات " . 
وأورده الهيثمي ( 5 / 226 ) بهذا اللفظ من حديث عمران والحكم ابن عمرو معاً وقال : " رواه البزار والطبراني في " الكبير " و" الأوسط " ورجال البزار رجال الصحيح " . 
وأورده السيوطي في " الجامع الكبير " ( 3 / 13 / 1 ) بلفظ الطبراني من رواية أحمد وابن جرير وابن خزيمة والطبراني في الكبير وابن قانع عن عمران بن حصين والحكم بن عمرو الغفاري معاً وأبي نعيم في " معجمه " والخطيب عن أنس , والشيرازي في " الألقاب " عن جابر , والطبراني في " الكبير " عن النواس بن سمعان . 
قلت : وفي هذا التخريج ما لا يخفى من التساهل , فقد علمت أن اللفظ ليس عند أحمد والحاكم , وإنما هو عند الطبراني فقط كما أفاده الهيثمي , ولا أدري هل هو عند سائر من عزاه إليهم بهذا اللفظ أم بنحوه . 
وأكثر من ذلك تسامحاً ما فعله في الجامع الصغير , فقد أورده فيه باللفظ المذكور من رواية أحمد والحاكم فقط ! وهذا خطأ واضح , وكأن منشأه أنه لما وجد الحديث في " الجامع الكبير " بهذا اللفظ معزواً للجماعة الذين سبق ذكرهم نسي أنه كان تسامح في عزوه إليهم جميعاً وأن اللفظ إنما هو لأحدهم وهو الطبراني , فلما اختصر التخريج في " الجامع الصغير " اقتصر فيه على أحمد والحاكم في العزو فنتج من ذلك هذا الخطأ . والعصمة لله وحده . 
وللحديث شاهد من حديث علي و فيه تفصيل قصة الأمير الذي أمر جنده بدخول النار , وهو : " لا طاعة " لبشر " في معصية الله , إنما الطاعة في المعروف " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="14 80"]
سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 181

" لا طاعة " لبشر " في معصية الله , إنما الطاعة في المعروف " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 301 :
أخرجه البخاري ( 13 / 203 - فتح ) ومسلم ( 6 / 15 ) وأبو داود ( 2625 ) والنسائي ( 2 / 187 ) والطيالسي ( 109 ) وأحمد ( 1 / 94 ) عن # علي # " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعث جيشاً , وأمر عليهم رجلاً فأوقد ناراً , وقال : ادخلوها , فأراد ناس أن يدخلوها , وقال الآخرون : إنا قد فررنا منها , فذكر ذلك لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال للذين أرادوا أن يدخلوها : لو دخلتموها لم تزالوا فيها إلى يوم القيامة , وقال للآخرين قولاً حسناً , وقال " فذكره . والزيادة للطيالسي والسياق لمسلم . 
وفي رواية عنه قال : " بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سرية واستعمل عليهم رجلاً من الأنصار وأمرهم أن يسمعوا له ويطيعوا , فأغضبوه إلى شيء , فقال : اجمعوا لي حطباً فجمعوا له , ثم قال . أوقدوا ناراً , فأوقدوا , ثم قال : ألم يأمركم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تسمعوا لي وتطيعوا ? قالوا : بلى , قال : فادخلوها ! قال : فنظر بعضهم إلى بعض فقالوا ( وفي رواية : فقال لهم شاب ) إنما فررنا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من النار ( فلا تعجلوا حتى تلقوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , فإن أمركم أن تدخلوها فادخلوها ) فكانوا كذلك , وسكن غضبه وطفئت النار , فلما رجعوا ذكروا ذلك للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : لو دخلوها ما خرجوا منها , إنما الطاعة في المعروف " . أخرجه البخاري ( 8 / 47 , 13 / 109 ) ومسلم ( 6 / 16 ) وأحمد ( 1 / 82 , 134 ) والرواية الأخرى مع الزيادة هي له في رواية . 
وفي الحديث فوائد كثيرة أهمها أنه لا يجوز إطاعة أحد في معصية الله تبارك وتعالى , سواء في ذلك الأمراء والعلماء والمشايخ . ومنه يعلم ضلال طوائف من الناس : 
الأولى : بعض المتصوفة الذين يطيعون شيوخهم ولو أمرهم بمعصية ظاهرة بحجة أنها في الحقيقة ليست بمعصية , وأن الشيخ يرى ما لا يرى المريد , وأعرف شيخاً من هؤلاء نصب نفسه مرشداً قص على أتباعه في بعض دروسه في المسجد قصة خلاصتها أن أحد مشايخ الصوفية أمر ليلة أحد مريديه بأن يذهب إلى أبيه فيقتله على فراشه بجانب زوجته , فلما قتله , عاد إلى شيخه مسروراً لتنفيذ أمر الشيخ ! فنظر إليه الشيخ وقال : أتظن أنك قتلت أباك حقيقة ? إنما هو صاحب أمك ! وأما أبوك فهو غائب ! ثم بنى على هذه القصة حكماً شرعياً بزعمه فقال لهم : إن الشيخ إذا أمر مريده بحكم مخالف للشرع في الظاهر أن على المريد أن يطيعه في ذلك , قال : ألا ترون إلى هذا الشيخ أنه في الظاهر أمر الولد بقتل والده , ولكنه في الحقيقة إنما أمره بقتل الزاني بوالدة الولد , وهو يستحق القتل شرعاً ! ولا يخفى بطلان هذه القصة شرعاً من وجوه كثيرة . 
أولاً : أن تنفيذ الحد ليس من حق الشيخ مهما كان شأنه , وإنما هو من الأمير أو الوالي . 
ثانياً : أنه لو كان له ذلك فلماذا نفذ الحد بالرجل دون المرأة وهما في ذلك سواء ? . 
ثالثاً : إن الزاني المحصن حكمه شرعاً القتل رجماً , وليس القتل بغير الرجم .
ومن ذلك يتبين أن ذلك الشيخ قد خالف الشرع من وجوه , وكذلك شأن ذلك المرشد الذي بنى على القصة ما بنى من وجوب إطاعة الشيخ ولو خالف الشرع ظاهراً , حتى لقد قال لهم : إذا رأيتم الشيخ على عنقه الصليب فلا يجوز لكم أن تنكروا عليه ! 
ومع وضوح بطلان مثل هذا الكلام , ومخالفته للشرع والعقل معاً نجد في الناس من ينطلي عليه كلامه وفيهم بعض الشباب المثقف . 
ولقد جرت بيني وبين أحدهم مناقشة حول تلك القصة وكان قد سمعها من ذلك المرشد وما بنى عليها من حكم , ولكن لم تجد المناقشة معه شيئاً وظل مؤمناً بالقصة لأنها من باب الكرامات في زعمه , قال : وأنتم تنكرون الكرامة ولما قلت له : لو أمرك شيخك بقتل والدك فهل تفعل ? فقال : إنني لم أصل بعد إلى هذه المنزلة ! ! فتباً لإرشاد يؤدي إلى تعطيل العقول والاستسلام للمضلين إلى هذه المنزلة , فهل من عتب بعد ذلك على من يصف دين هؤلاء بأنه أفيون الشعب ? 
الطائفة الثانية : وهم المقلدة الذين يؤثرون اتباع كلام المذهب على كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , مع وضوح ما يؤخذ منه , فإذا قيل لأحدهم مثلاً : لا تصل سنة الفجر بعد أن أقيمت الصلاة لنهي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك صراحة لم يطع وقال المذهب : يجيز ذلك , وإذا قيل له : إن نكاح التحليل باطل لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعن فاعله , أجابك بقوله : لا بل هو جائز في المذهب الفلاني ! وهكذا إلى مئات المسائل , ولهذا ذهب كثير من المحققين إلى أن أمثال هؤلاء المقلدين ينطبق عليهم قول الله تبارك وتعالى في النصارى ( اتخذوا أحبارهم ورهبانهم أرباباً من دون الله ) كما بين ذلك الفخر الرازي في " تفسيره " . 
الطائفة الثالثة : وهم الذين يطيعون ولاة الأمور فيما يشرعونه للناس من نظم وقرارات مخالفة للشرع كالشيوعية وما شابهها وشرهم من يحاول أن يظهر أن ذلك موافق للشرع غير مخالف له . وهذه مصيبة شملت كثيراً ممن يدعي العلم والإصلاح في هذا الزمان , حتى اغتر بذلك كثير من العوام , فصح فيهم وفي متبوعيهم الآية السابقة " اتخذوا أحبارهم ورهبانهم أرباباً من دون الله " نسأل الله الحماية والسلامة .

الحديث رقم 182

" إذا زار أحدكم أخاه فجلس عنده , فلا يقومن حتى يستأذنه " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 304 :
رواه أبو الشيخ في " تاريخ أصبهان " ( 113 ) : حدثنا إسحق بن محمد ابن حكيم قال : حدثنا يحيى بن واقد قال : حدثنا ابن أبي غنية قال : حدثنا أبي قال : حدثنا جبلة بن سحيم عن # ابن عمر # قال : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح , رجاله كلهم ثقات معرفون . 
أما جبلة بن سحيم فهو ثقة أخرج له البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " . 
وابن أبي غنية فهو يحيى بن عبد الملك بن حميد بن أبي غنية , فهو ثقة من رجال الشيخين , وكذا أبوه عبد الملك . 
وأما يحيى بن واقد , فترجمه أبو الشيخ فقال : " كان رأساً في النحو والعربية , كثير الحديث . وقال إبراهيم بن أرومة : يحيى من الثقات , وذكر أن مولده سنة خمس وستين , خلافة المهدي . ومن حسان حديثه .. " . 
قلت : ثم ساق له ثلاثة أحاديث هذا أولها . 
وأما إسحاق بن محمد بن حكيم , فهو إسحاق بن محمد بن إبراهيم بن حكيم قال أبو الشيخ ( 267 ) : " شيخ صدوق من أهل الأدب والمعرفة بالحديث , عنده كتب أبي عبيدة وعبد الرزاق .. كثير الحديث . وكان صدوقاً ثقة , لا يحدث إلا من كتابه . توفي سنة اثنتي عشرة وثلاثمائة " . 
قلت : ومن العجائب أن هذا الحديث مما فات السيوطي في " الجامع الكبير " فلم يورده فيه , بينما هو ذكره في " الجامع الصغير " من رواية الديلمي عن ابن عمر , فكأنه استدركه فيه , ولكنه فاته هذا المصدر العالي وهو " تاريخ أصبهان " كما فات ذلك شارحه المناوي أيضاً وقال معللاً سند الديلمي : " وفيه من لا يعرف " . 
قلت : فإما أن يكون إسناد الديلمي غير إسناد أبي الشيخ , وأما أن يكون هو هذا ولكن خفي عليه بعض رواته لأنهم لم يترجموا في غير هذا " التاريخ " , وهو الذي أرجحه . والله أعلم . 
وبالجملة فهذا الحديث من الفوائد العزيزة التي لا تراها في كتاب بهذا الإسناد والتحقيق . فلله الحمد , وهو ولي التوفيق . 
وفي الحديث تنبيه على أدب رفيع وهو أن الزائر لا ينبغي أن يقوم إلا بعد أن يستأذن المزور , وقد أخل بهذا التوجيه النبوي الكريم كثير من الناس في بعض البلاد العربية , فتجدهم يخرجون من المجلس دون استئذان , وليس هذا فقط , بل وبدون سلام أيضاً ! وهذه مخالفة أخرى لأدب إسلامي آخر , أفاده الحديث الآتى : " إذا انتهى أحدكم إلى المجلس فليسلم , فإذا أراد أن يقوم فيسلم , فليست الأولى بأحق من الآخرة " .


الحديث رقم 183

" إذا انتهى أحدكم إلى المجلس فليسلم , فإذا أراد أن يقوم فيسلم , فليست الأولى بأحق من الآخرة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 306 :
رواه البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( 1007 و 1008 ) وأبو داود ( 5208 ) والترمذي ( 2 / 118 ) والطحاوي في " المشكل " ( 2 / 139 ) وأحمد ( 2 / 230 , 287 , 429 ) والحميدي ( 1162 ) وأبو يعلى في " مسنده " ( ق 306 / 1 ) والفاكهي في " حديثه عن أبي يحيى بن أبي ميسرة " ( 1 / 5 / 2 ) عن ابن عجلان عن سعيد المقبري عن # أبي هريرة # مرفوعاً به وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن " . 
قلت : وإسناده جيد , رجاله كلهم ثقات , وفي ابن عجلان واسمه محمد , كلام يسير لا يضر في الاحتجاج بحديثه , لاسيما وقد تابعه يعقوب ابن زيد التيمي عن المقبري به . والتيمي هذا ثقة : فصح الحديث , والحمد لله . وله شواهد تقويه كما يأتي . 
والحديث عزاه السيوطي في " الجامع الصغير " و" الكبير " ( 1 / 45 / 1 ) لابن حبان و الحاكم في " المستدرك " أيضاً , ثم عزاه في مكان آخر من " الكبير " ( 1 / 21 / 1 ) لابن السني في " عمل اليوم و الليلة " والطبراني في " الكبير " ولم أره في " المستدرك " بعد أن راجعته فيه في " البر " و" الصلة " و" الأدب " . والله أعلم . 
ومن شواهد الحديث ما أخرجه أحمد ( 3 / 438 ) من طريق ابن لهيعة حدثنا زبان عن سهل بن معاذ عن أبيه عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " حق على من قام على مجلس أن يسلم عليهم , وحق على من قام من مجلس أن يسلم . فقام رجل ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتكلم , ولم يسلم , فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ما أسرع ما نسي ? ! 
قلت : وهذا سند ضعيف , ولكن لا بأس به في الشواهد . ويقويه أن البخاري أخرجه في " الأدب المفرد " ( 1009 ) من طريق أخرى عن بسطام قال : سمعت معاوية بن قرة قال : قال لي أبي : " يا بني إن كنت في مجلس ترجو خيره فعجلت بك حاجة فقل : سلام عليكم , فإنك تشركهم فيما أصابوا في ذلك المجلس , وما من قوم يجلسون مجلساً فيتفرقون عنه لم يذكروا الله , إلا كأنما تفرقوا عن جيفة حمار " . 
وإسناده صحيح , رجاله كلهم ثقات , وهو وإن كان موقوفاً , فهو في حكم المرفوع لأنه لا يقال من قبل الرأي , لاسيما وغالبه قد صح مرفوعاً , فطرفه الأول ورد في حديث أبي هريرة هذا , والآخر ورد من حديثه أيضاً , وقد سبق برقم ( 77 ) وانظر ما قبله وما بعده . 
والسلام عند القيام من المجلس أدب متروك في بعض البلاد , وأحق من يقوم بإحيائه هم أهل العلم وطلابه , فينبغي لهم إذا دخلوا على الطلاب في غرفة الدرس مثلاً أن يسلموا , وكذلك إذا خرجوا , فليست الأولى بأحق من الأخرى , وذلك من إفشاء السلام المأمور به في الحديث الآتى : " إن السلام اسم من أسماء الله تعالى وضعه في الأرض , فأفشوا السلام بينكم " .‎



الحديث رقم 184‏

‏" إن السلام اسم من أسماء الله تعالى وضعه في الأرض , فأفشوا السلام بينكم " ‏‏.‏‎

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 308 :‏
رواه البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( 989 ) حدثنا شهاب قال : حدثنا حماد بن ‏سلمة عن حميد عن # أنس # قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ‏فذكره . ‏
قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح , رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الشيخين غير حماد بن سلمة ‏فمن رجال مسلم وحده . ‏
وله شاهد من حديث عبد الله بن مسعود مرفوعاً به . ‏
أخرجه أبو الشيخ في " الطبقات " ( 147 , 295 ) من طريق عبد الله بن عمر ‏قال : حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد عن الأعمش عن زيد بن وهب عن عبد الله به . ‏وقال : " تفرد به عبد الله بن عمر " . ‏
قلت : وهو عبد الله بن عمر بن يزيد الزهري قال أبو الشيخ : " يكنى أبا محمد ‏‏, ولي القضاء بالكرخ , وخرج إليها , مات سنة اثنتين وخمسين ومائتين , ‏وكان راوية عن يحيى , وعبد الرحمن وروح وحماد بن مسعدة ومحمد بن بكر ‏وأبو قتيبة وغيرهم , وله مصنفات كثيرة , وقد حدث بغير حديث يتفرد به " . ‏
ثم ساق له أحاديث هذا أولها . ‏
وقد أورده ابن أبي حاتم ( 2 / 2 / 111 ) ولم يذكر فيه جرحاً . ‏
قلت : فالرجل يستشهد به إن لم يحتج به , فإنه ليس فيما ساق له أبو الشيخ ‏من الأحاديث ما ينكر عليه , والله أعلم . ‏
والحديث أورده المنذري في " الترغيب " ( 3 / 267 - 268 ) بزيادة : " فإن ‏الرجل المسلم إذا مر بقوم فسلم عليهم فردوا عليه كان له عليهم فضل درجة ‏بتذكيره إياهم السلام , فإن لم يردوا عليه رد عليه من هو خير منهم " . ‏
وقال : " رواه البزار والطبراني وأحد إسنادي البزار جيد قوي " . ‏
وفي الباب عن أبي هريرة مثل حديث أنس . ‏
أخرجه العقيلي كما في " الجامع الكبير " ( 1 / 159 / 1 ) . ‏
وبالجملة فالحديث صحيح لا شك فيه , والأحاديث في الأمر بإفشاء السلام كثيرة ‏صحيحة , بعضها في الصحيح , وقد اخترت منها هذا الحديث للكلام عليه , لأنه ‏ليس في " الصحيح " مع أن إسناده صحيح , وله تلك الشواهد فأحببت أن أبين ‏ذلك . ‏
إذا عرفت هذا فينبغي أن تعلم أن إفشاء السلام المأمور به دائرته واسعة جداً , ‏ضيقها بعض الناس جهلا بالسنة , أو تهاملاً في العمل بها . فمن ذلك السلام ‏على المصلي , فإن كثيراً من الناس يظنون أنه غير مشروع , بل صرح النووي ‏في الأذكار بكراهته , مع أنه صرح في " شرح مسلم " : " أنه يستحب رد السلام ‏بالإشارة " وهو السنة . فقد جاءت أحاديث كثيرة في سلام الصحابة على النبي ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يصلي فأقرهم على ذلك , ورد عليهم السلام , فأنا ‏أذكر هنا حديثاً واحداً منها وهو حديث ابن عمر قال : " خرج رسول الله صلى ‏الله عليه وسلم إلى قباء يصل فيه . فجاءته الأنصار فسلموا عليه وهو يصلي , ‏قال : فقلت لبلال : كيف رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يرد عليهم حين ‏كانوا يسلمون عليه وهو يصلي ? قال : يقول هكذا , وبسط كفه وبسط جعفر بن ‏عون كفه , وجعل بطنه أسفل , وجعل ظهره إلى فوق " .‏

الحديث	‏ رقم 185‏

‏" خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى قباء يصلي فيه . فجاءته الأنصار ‏فسلموا عليه وهو يصلي , قال : فقلت لبلال : كيف رأيت رسول الله صلى الله ‏عليه وسلم يرد عليهم حين كانوا يسلمون عليه وهو يصلي ? قال : يقول هكذا , ‏وبسط كفه وبسط جعفر بن عون كفه , وجعل بطنه أسفل , وجعل ظهره إلى ‏فوق " .‏

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 310 :‏
أخرجه أبو داود ( 927 ) بسند جيد و بقية أصحاب السنن . ‏
وقال الترمذي ( 2 / 204 ) : " حديث حسن صحيح " . ‏
وله طريق أخرى في المسند ( 2 / 30 ) وغيره عن ابن عمر . ‏
وسنده صحيح على شرط الشيخين . ‏
وقد ذهب إلى الحديث الإمامان أحمد بن حنبل وإسحاق بن راهويه فقال المروزي ‏في " المسائل " ( ص 22 ) : " قلت ( يعني لأحمد ) : يسلم على القوم وهم في ‏الصلاة ? قال : نعم , فذكر قصة بلال حين سأله ابن عمر , كيف كان يرد ? قال ‏‏: كان يشير , قال إسحاق : كما قال " : واختار هذا بعض محققي المالكية فقال ‏القاضي أبو بكر بن العربي في " العارضة " ( 2 / 162 ) : " قد تكون الإشارة ‏في الصلاة لرد السلام لأمر ينزل بالصلاة , وقد تكون في الحاجة تعرض للمصلي ‏‏. فإن كانت لرد السلام ففيها الآثار الصحيحة كفعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏في قباء وغيره . وقد كنت في مجلس الطرطوشي , وتذاكرنا المسألة , وقلنا ‏الحديث واحتججنا به , وعامي في آخر الحلقة , فقام وقال : ولعله كان يرد ‏عليهم نهياً لئلا يشغلوه ! فعجبنا من فقهه ! ثم رأيت بعد ذلك أن فهم الراوي أنه ‏كان لرد السلام قطعي في الباب , على حسب ما بيناه في أصول الفقه " . ‏
ومن العجيب أن النووي بعد أن صرح في الأذكار بكراهة السلام على المصلي ‏قال ما نصه : " والمستحب أن يرد عليه في الصلاة بالإشارة , ولا يتلفظ بشيء ‏‏" . ‏
أقول : ووجه التعجب أن استحباب الرد فيه أن يستلزم استحباب السلام عليه ‏والعكس بالعكس , لأن دليل الأمرين واحد , وهو هذا الحديث وما في معناه ,  ‏فإذا كان يدل على استحباب الرد , فهو في الوقت نفسه يدل على استحباب ‏الإلقاء , فلو كان هذا مكروهاً لبينه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم و لو بعدم ‏الإشارة بالرد , لما تقرر أن تأخير البيان عن وقت الحاجة لا يجوز . وهذا بين ‏ظاهر والحمد لله . ‏
ومن ذلك أيضاً السلام على المؤذن و قارىء القرآن , فإنه مشروع , والحجة ما ‏تقدم فإنه إذا ما ثبت استحباب السلام على المصلي , فالسلام على المؤذن ‏والقارىء أولى وأحرى . وأذكر أنني كنت قرأت في المسند حديثاً فيه سلام النبي ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم على جماعة يتلون القرآن , وكنت أود أن أذكره بهذه ‏المناسبة وأتكلم على إسناده , ولكنه لم يتيسر لي الآن . ‏
وهل يردان السلام باللفظ أم بالإشارة ? الظاهر الأول , قال النووي : " وأما  ‏المؤذن فلا يكره له رد الجواب بلفظه المعتاد لأن ذلك يسير , لا يبطل الأذان ولا ‏يخل به " . ‏
ومن ذلك تكرار السلام بعد حصول المفارقة ولو بعد مدة يسيرة , لقوله صلى ‏الله عليه وسلم : " إذا لقي أحدكم أخاه فليسلم عليه , فإن حالت بينهما شجرة أو ‏جدار أو حجر ثم لقيه فليسلم عليه أيضاً " .

إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي


شكر خاص للأخ سمو البرنس وائل
على مساعدته الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع

‏[/frame]

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="14 80"]

سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى


الحديث‏ رقم 186‏

‏" إذا لقي أحدكم أخاه فليسلم عليه , فإن حالت بينهما شجرة أو جدار أو حجر ثم ‏لقيه فليسلم عليه أيضاً " .‏

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 312 :‏
رواه أبو داود ( 5200 ) من طريق ابن وهب قال . أخبرني معاوية ابن صالح ‏عن أبي موسى عن أبي مريم عن # أبي هريرة # قال : إذا لقي ... قال معاوية ‏‏: وحدثني عبد الوهاب بن بخت عن أبي الزناد عن الأعرج عن أبي هريرة عن ‏رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مثله سواء . ‏
قلت : وإسناد المرفوع صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات , وأما إسناد الموقوف ففيه أبو ‏موسى هذا وهو مجهول . وقد أسقطه بعضهم من السند , فرواه عبد الله بن ‏صالح قال : حدثني معاوية عن أبي مريم عن أبي هريرة به موقوفاً . ‏
أخرجه البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( 1010 ) . وعبد الله ابن صالح فيه ‏ضعف فلا يحتج به , وخصوصاً عند مخالفته , لكن قد أخرجه أبو يعلى ( 297 ‏‏/ 1 ) عنه هكذا , وعنه عن معاوية ابن صالح عن عبد الوهاب بن بخت مثل ‏رواية ابن وهب المرفوعة , فهذا أصح . ‏
وقد ثبت أن الصحابة كانوا يفعلون بمقتضى هذا الحديث الصحيح . ‏
فروى البخاري في " الأدب " ( 1011 ) عن الضحاك بن نبراس أبي الحسن عن ‏ثابت عن أنس بن مالك . " إن أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كانوا يكونون ‏‏, فتستقبلهم الشجرة , فتنطلق طائفة منهم عن يمينها وطائفة عن شمالها , فإذا ‏التقوا سلم بعضهم على بعض " . ‏
قلت : والضحاك هذا لين الحديث , لكن عزاه المنذري ( 3 / 268 ) والهيثمي ( ‏‏8 / 34 ) للطبراني في الأوسط وقالا : " وإسناده حسن " . ‏
فلا أدري أهو من طريق أخرى , أم من هذه الطريق ? ثم إنه بلفظ : " كنا إذا ‏كنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , فتفرق بيننا شجرة , فإذا التقينا يسلم ‏بعضنا على بعض " . ثم رأيته في " عمل اليوم و الليلة " لابن السني رقم ( ‏‏241 ) من طريق أخرى عن حماد بن سلمة حدثنا ثابت وحميد عن أنس به . ‏
وهذا سند صحيح . ‏
ويشهد له حديث المسيء صلاته المشهور عن أبي هريرة . " إن رسول الله ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم دخل المسجد , فدخل رجل فصلى , ثم جاء فسلم على ‏رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , فرد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم السلام , ‏قال : ارجع فصل فإنك لم تصل , فرجع الرجل فصلى كما كان صلى , ثم جاء ‏إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فسلم عليه . ( فعل ذلك ثلاث مرات ) " . ‏
أخرجه الشيخان وغيرهما . وبه استدل صديق حسن خان في " نزل الأبرار " ( ‏ص 350 - 351 ) على أنه : " إذا سلم عليه إنسان ثم لقيه على قرب يسن له ‏أن يسلم عليه ثانياً وثالثاً " . ‏
وفيه دليل أيضاً على مشروعية السلام على من في المسجد , وقد دل على ذلك ‏حديث سلام الأنصار على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في مسجد قباء كما تقدم ‏ومع هذا كله نجد بعض المتعصبين لا يعبؤون بهذه السنة , فيدخل أحدهم ‏المسجد ولا يسلم على من فيه , زاعمين أنه مكروه . فلعل فيما كتبناه ذكرى لهم ‏ولغيرهم , والذكرى تنفع المؤمنين .‏

الحديث	‏ رقم 187‏

‏" تعلم كتاب اليهود , فإني لا آمنهم على كتابنا " .‏

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 314 :‏
رواه أبو داود ( 3645 ) والترمذي ( 2 / 119 ) والحاكم ( 1 / 75 ) ‏وصححه وأحمد ( 5 / 186 ) والفاكهي في " حديثه " ( 1 / 14 / 2 ) واللفظ ‏له , كلهم عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي الزناد عن أبيه عن # خارجه بن زيد عن ‏أبيه # قال : " لما قدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة , أتي بي إليه , فقرأت ‏عليه , فقال لي .. " فذكره , قال : فما مر بي خمس عشرة حتى تعلمته , فكنت ‏أكتب للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , وأقرأ كتبهم إليه " . ‏
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن صحيح " . ‏
قلت : وإسناده حسن , وإنما صححه الترمذي لأن له طريقا أخرى , وقد قال  ‏الترمذي عقب ذلك : " وقد روي من غير هذا الوجه عن زيد بن ثابت , رواه ‏الأعمش , عن ثابت بن عبيد الأنصاري عن زيد بن ثابت قال : ( أمرني رسول ‏الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن أتعلم السريانية ) " . ‏
قلت : وصله أحمد ( 5 / 182 ) والحاكم ( 3 / 422 ) عن جرير عن الأعمش ‏به بلفظ : قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أتحسن السريانية ? فقلت ‏‏: لا , قال : فتعلمها فإنه يأتينا كتب , فتعلمها في سبعة عشر يوماً " . ‏
زاد الحاكم : " قال الأعمش : كانت تأتيه كتب لا يشتهي أن يطلع عليها إلا من ‏يثق به " . ‏
وقال : " صحيح إن كان ثابت بن عبيد سمعه من زيد بن ثابت " . ‏
قلت : لا أدري الذي حمل الحاكم على التردد في سماع ثابت إياه من زيد وهو ‏مولاه ولم يتهم بتدليس ! قال ابن حبان في " الثقات " ( 1 / 6 ) : " ثابت بن ‏عبيد الأنصاري , كوفي يروي عن عمر وزيد بن ثابت , روى عن ابن سيرين  ‏والأعمش , وهو مولى زيد بن ثابت " : وقد قيل إن ثابت بن عبيد الأنصاري هو ‏غير ثابت بن عبيد مولى زيد , فرق بينهما أبو حاتم في " الجرح والتعديل " ( 1 ‏‏/ 1 / 454 ) , وعزى الحافظ في " التهذيب " هذا التفريق إلى ابن حبان أيضاً ‏وهو وهم , بل ما نقلته عن ابن حبان آنفا يدل عن عدم التفريق وهو الذي ‏اعتمده الحافظ في " التقريب " وسواء كان هذا أو ذاك فكلاهما ثقة , فالسند ‏صحيح . ‏
والحديث علقه البخاري في صحيحه فقال : " وقال خارجة بن زيد ابن ثابت عن ‏زيد بن ثابت أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمره أن يتعلم كتاب اليهود " . ‏
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في شرحه ( 13 / 161 ) : " وقد وصله مطولاً في ( ‏كتاب التاريخ ) " . ‏
ثم ذكر ابن حجر الطريق الأخرى التي علقها الترمذي ثم قال : " وهذا الطريق ‏وقعت لي بعلو في " فوائد هلال الحفار " . ‏
وأخرجه أحمد وإسحاق في " مسنديهما " , وأبو بكر بن أبي داود في " كتاب ‏المصاحف " وأبو يعلى , وعنده : إني أكتب إلى قوم فأخاف أن يزيدوا علي ‏وينقصوا فتعلم السريانية . فذكره . ‏
وله طريق أخرى أخرجها ابن سعد . وفي كل ذلك رد على من زعم أن عبد ‏الرحمن بن أبي الزناد تفرد به . نعم لم يروه عن أبيه عن خارجة إلا عبد ‏الرحمن . فهو تفرد نسبي . وقصة ثابت يمكن أن تتحد مع قصة خارجة , فإن ‏من لازم تعلم كتابة اليهود تعلم لسانهم , ولسانهم السريانية , لكن المعروف أن ‏لسانهم العبرانية , فيحتمل أن زيدا تعلم اللسانين لاحتياجه إلى ذلك " .‏‎
قلت : وهذا الحديث في معنى الحديث المتداول على الألسنة : " من تعلم لسان ‏قوم أمن من مكرهم " لكن لا أعلم له أصلاً بهذا اللفظ , ولا ذكره أحد ممن ألف ‏في الأحاديث المشتهرة على الألسنة , فكأنه إنما اشتهر في الأزمنة المتأخرة .‏

الحديث	‏ رقم 188‏

‏" انقضي شعرك واغتسلي . أي في الحيض " .‏

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 317 :‏
رواه ابن أبي شيبة في " المصنف " ( 1 / 26 / 1 ) : أنبأنا وكيع عن هشام ‏عن أبيه عن # عائشة # أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لها في الحيض : ‏فذكره .‏
وأخرجه ابن ماجه ( 641 ) من طريق ابن أبي شيبة وعلي بن محمد قالا : ‏حدثنا وكيع به . ‏
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح على شرط الشيخين . وهو عندهما في أثناء حديث ‏عائشة في قصة حيضها في حجة الوداع وأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لها ‏‏: " انقضي رأسك وامتشطي وأمسكي عن عمرتك .. الحديث وليس فيه " ‏واغتسلي " وهي زيادة صحيحة بهذا السند الصحيح , وسياق الشيخين , ‏يقتضيها ضمناً , وإن لم يصرح بها لفظاً . ولعل هذا هو وجه استدراك السندي ‏على البوصيري قوله في " الزوائد " : " وهذا إسناد رجاله ثقات " فقال السندي " ‏قلت : ليس الحديث من الزوائد , بل هو في الصحيحين وغيرهما " . ‏
وأقول : ولكل وجهة , فالسندي راعى المعنى الذي يقتضيه السياق كما أشرت ‏إليه .  ‏
والبوصيري راعى اللفظ , ولا شك أنه بهذه الزيادة " واغتسلي " إنما هو من ‏الزوائد على الشيخين , ولذلك أورده البوصيري , وتكلم في إسناده ووثقه . ‏وكان عليه أن يصرح بصحته كما فعل المجد ابن تيمية في " المنتقى " والله  ‏الموفق . ‏
ولا تعارض بين الحديث و بين ما رواه أبو الزبير عن عبيد بن عمير قال : " بلغ ‏عائشة أن عبد الله بن عمرو يأمر النساء إذا اغتسلن أن ينقضن رؤوسهن ,  ‏فقالت : يا عجباً لابن عمرو هذا , يأمر النساء إذا اغتسلن أن ينقضن رؤوسهن ‏‏! أفلا يأمرهن أن يحلقن رؤوسهن ?‏‎‏! لقد كنت أغتسل أنا ورسول الله صلى الله ‏عليه وسلم من إناء واحد , ولا أزيد على أن أفرغ على رأسي ثلاث إفراغات " . ‏
أخرجه مسلم ( 1 / 179 ) وابن أبي شيبة ( 1 / 24 / 1 - 2 ) والبيهقي ( ‏‏1 / 181 ) وأحمد ( 6 / 43 ) . ‏
أقول : لا تعارض بينه وبين هذا لأمرين : ‏
الأول : أنه أصح من هذا . فإن هذا وإن أخرجه مسلم فإن أبا الزبير مدلس وقد ‏عنعنه . ‏
الثاني : أنه وارد في الحيض , وهذا في الجنابة , كما هو ظاهر , فيجمع بينهما ‏بذلك , فيقال يجب النقض في الحيض دون الجنابة . وبهذا قال الإمام أحمد ‏وغيره من السلف . ‏
وهذا الجمع أولى , فقد جاء ما يشهد لهذا الحديث , عن أم سلمة قالت : " قلت ‏‏: يا رسول الله إني امرأة أشد ضفر رأسي , فأنقضه لغسل الجنابة ? قال : " لا ‏إنما يكفيك إن تحثي على رأسك ثلاث حثيات ثم تفيضين عليك فتطهرين " .‏

الحديث	‏ رقم 189‏

‏" لا إنما يكفيك إن تحثي على رأسك ثلاث حثيات ثم تفيضين عليك فتطهرين " .‏

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 319 :‏
رواه مسلم ( رقم 178 ) وأصحاب السنن الأربعة وأبو علي الحسين ابن محمد  ‏اللحياني في " حديثه " ( ق 123 / 1 ) وابن أبي شيبة والبيهقي ( 1 / 181 ) ‏وأحمد ( 6 / 289 و 314 - 315 ) من طريق سفيان الثوري وابن عيينة ‏واللفظ له وروح بن القاسم وأيوب ( وهو السختياني ) عن أيوب بن موسى عن ‏سعيد بن أبي سعيد المقبري عن عبد الله بن رافع مولى أم سلمة عن # أم سلمة ‏‏# قالت : فذكره ‏
وقد رواه عن الثوري ثقتان يزيد بن هارون , وعبد الرزاق بن همام , ‏‎وقد ‏اختلفا عليه , فالأول رواه كرواية ابن عيينة , والآخر قال في حديثه , " أفأنقضه ‏للحيضة والجنابة " ? .‏
فزاد فيه ( والجنابة ) , فأرى أنها زيادة شاذة لتفرد عبد الرزاق بها عن سفيان  ‏الثوري دون يزيد بن هارون , ورواية هذا أرجح لموافقتها للفظ ابن عيينة ‏وروح بن القاسم والسختياني . والله أعلم . ‏
وقد أفاض ابن القيم في " التهذيب " في بيان شذوذ هذه الزيادة فمن أراد التحقق  ‏
من ذلك فليرجع إليه ( 1 / 167 ) .‏

الحديث	‏ رقم 190‏

‏" لا خير فيها , هي من أهل النار . يعني امرأة تؤذي جيرانها بلسانها " .‏

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 320 :‏
رواه البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( رقم 119 ) وابن حبان ( 2054 ) والحاكم ‏
‏( 4 / 166 ) وأحمد ( 2 / 440 ) وأبو بكر محمد ابن أحمد المعدل في " ‏الأمالي " ( 6 / 1 - 2 ) من طريق الأعمش قال : حدثنا أبو يحيى مولى جعدة ‏بن هبيرة قال سمعت أبا هريرة يقول : " قيل للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : يا ‏رسول الله إن فلانة تقوم الليل وتصوم النهار , وتفعل وتصدق , وتؤذي جيرانها ‏بلسانها فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا خير فيها , هي من أهل النار , ‏قال : وفلانه تصلي المكتوبة وتصدق بأتوار ( من الأقط ) ولا تؤذي أحداً , فقال ‏رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : هي من أهل الجنة " . ‏
قلت : وإسناده صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات معروفون غير أبي يحيى هذا وقد بيض ‏له الحافظ في " التهذيب " فلم يذكر توثيقه عن أحد , وبناء عليه قال في " ‏التقريب " : مقبول . أي لين الحديث . وهذا منه عجيب , فقد روى ابن أبي حاتم  ‏
‏( 4 / 2 / 457 ) عن ابن معين أنه قال فيه " ثقة " . واعتمده الذهبي في " ‏الميزان " فقال أيضاً : " ثقة " . و يقوي ذلك أن مسلماً أخرج له حديثاً واحداً , ‏كما في " تهذيب الكمال " . ‏
والحديث أخرجه البزار و ابن أبي شيبة كما في " الترغيب " ( 4 / 235 ) ‏وصحح إسناده . ‏
‏( أتوار ) جمع ( تور ) بالمثناة الفوقية إناء من صفر .‏

إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي



شكر خاص للاخ سمو البرنس وائل
على مساعدته الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع
[/frame]

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="14 80"]

سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 191

" كان يصوم في السفر ويفطر , ويصلي ركعتين لا يدعهما , يقول : لا يزيد عليهما . يعني الفريضة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 321 :
أخرجه الطحاوي ( 1 / 333 ) وأحمد ( 1 / 402 و 407 ) من طريق حماد عن إبراهيم عن علقمة عن # ابن مسعود # مرفوعاً . 
قلت : وهذا سند جيد , وهو على شرط مسلم وحماد هو ابن أبي سليمان الفقيه وفيه كلام لا يضر , والحديث صحيح قطعاً بشقيه , أما قصر الصلاة ففيه أحاديث كثيرة مشهورة عن جماعة من الصحابة فلا نطيل الكلام بذكرها . وأما الصوم في السفر , فقد بدرت من الصنعاني في " سبل السلام " كلمة نفى فيها أن يكون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صام في السفر فرضاً فقال ( 2 / 34 ) : ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه لم يتم رباعية في سفر , ولا صام فيه فرضاً " ! 
ولهذا توجهت الهمة إلى ذكر بعض الأحاديث التي تدل على خطأ النفي المذكور , فأقول : ورد صومه صلى الله عليه وسلم في السفر عن جماعة من الصحابة منهم عبد الله بن مسعود . وعبد الله بن عباس وأنس بن مالك , وأبو الدرداء . 1 - أما حديث ابن مسعود , فهو هذا . 
2 - وأما حديث ابن عباس , فقال أبو داود الطيالسي ( 1 / 190 ) : حدثنا سليمان ( وهو ابن معاذ الضبي ) عن سماك عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس مرفوعاً بالشطر الأول منه . 
وهذا سند حسن رجاله رجال مسلم , وقد أخرجه في صحيحه ( 3 / 141 ) وكذا أحمد ( 1 / 232 ) من طريق طاووس عن ابن عباس قال : " لا تعب على من صام , ولا على من أفطر , فقد صام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في السفر وأفطر " . 
وأخرجه البخاري ( 3 / 146 ) ومسلم وغيرهما من طريق عبيد الله بن عتبة عن ابن عباس : " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خرج إلى مكة في رمضان فصامه حتى بلغ الكديد أفطر , فأفطر الناس " . 
( الكديد ) بفتح الكاف مكان معروف بين عسفان وقديد , وبين الكديد ومكة مرحلتان , وبينه وبين المدينة عدة أيام كما في " الفتح " ( 3 / 147 ) . 
وفي رواية للبخاري ( 3 / 151 ) ومسلم ( 3 / 141 ) من طريق مجاهد عن طاووس عن ابن عباس قال : " خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من المدينة إلى مكة فصام حتى بلغ عسفان , ثم دعا بماء فرفعه إلى يده ليراه الناس فأفطر حتى قدم مكة وذلك في رمضان , فكان ابن عباس يقول : قد صام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأفطر , فمن شاء صام , ومن شاء أفطر " . 
وأخرجه ابن جرير في تفسيره ( 3 / 468 / 2883 ) عن العوام بن حوشب قال : " قلت لمجاهد : الصوم في السفر ? قال : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصوم فيه ويفطر , قلت : فأيهما أحب إليك ? قال : إنما هي رخصة , وأن تصوم رمضان أحب إلي " . 
وسنده مرسل صحيح . 
3 - وأما حديث أنس , فرواه عنه زياد النميري : حدثني أنس ابن مالك قال : " وافق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رمضان في سفر فصامه , ووافقه رمضان في سفر فأفطره " . 
رواه البيهقي ( 4 / 244 ) , وزياد هذا هو ابن عبد الله النميري البصري ضعيف , يكتب حديثه للشواهد . 
4 - وأما حديث أبي الدرداء , فيرويه الوليد بن مسلم عن سعيد ابن عبد العزيز عن إسماعيل بن عبيد الله عن أم الدرداء عن أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه قال : " خرجنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في شهر رمضان , في حر شديد , حتى إن كان أحدنا ليضع يده على رأسه من شدة الحر , وما فينا صائم إلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعبد الله بن رواحة " . 
أخرجه مسلم ( 3 / 145 ) : حدثنا داود بن رشيد حدثنا الوليد بن مسلم به . 
والوليد بن مسلم وإن كان ثقة فإنه يدلس تدليس التسوية , وقد عنعن الإسناد كله , لكن أخرجه أبو داود في " سننه " ( 1 / 378 ) : حدثنا مؤمل بن الفضل حدثنا الوليد حدثنا سعيد بن عبد العزيز ... فساقه مسلسلاً بالتحديث في جميع الرواة إلا في أم الدرداء فقال : عن أبي الدرداء به . إلا أنه قال : " في بعض غزواته " ولم يقل " في شهر رمضان " . 
وهذا هو الصواب عندي أن حديث أبي الدرداء ليس فيه " في شهر رمضان " , وذلك لأمور : 
الأول : أن سعيد بن عبد العزيز وإن كان ثقة , فقد كان اختلط قبول موته كما قال أبو مسهر , وقد اختلف عليه في قوله " في شهر رمضان " فأثبته عنه الوليد بن مسلم في رواية داود بن رشيد عنه , ولم يثبتها عنه في رواية مؤمل بن الفضل , وهو ثقة . وتترجح هذه الرواية عن الوليد بمتابعة بعض الثقات له عليه , منهم عمرو بن أبي سلمة عن سعيد بن عبد العزيز به بلفظ : " كنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في السفر ...‎" . 
أخرجه الشافعي في " السنن " ( 1 / 269 ) . 
ومنهم أبو المغيرة واسمه عبد القدوس بن الحجاج الحمصي . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 5 / 194 ) عنه . 
فهؤلاء ثلاثة من الثقات لم يذكروا ذلك الحرف " شهر رمضان " , فروايتهم مقدمة على رواية الوليد الأخرى كما هو ظاهر لا يخفى , ويؤيده الأمر التالي , وهو : 
الثاني : أن عبد الرحمن بن يزيد بن جابر قد تابع سعيداً على رواية الحديث عن إسماعيل بن عبيد الله بتمامه , ولكنه خالفه في هذا الحرف فقال : " خرجنا مع رسول الله في بعض أسفارنا ... " أخرجه البخاري ( 3 / 147 ) , وعبد الرحمن هذا أثبت من سعيد , فروايته عند المخالفة أرجح , لاسيما إذا وافقه عليها سعيد نفسه في أكثر الروايات عنه كما تقدم . 
الثالث : أن هشام بن سعد قد تابعه أيضاً ولكنه لم يذكر فيه الحرف المشار إليه . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 6 / 444 ) عن حماد بن خالد قال : حدثنا هشام بن سعد عن عثمان بن حيان وإسماعيل بن عبيد الله عن أم الدرداء عن أبي الدرداء به . 
وهشام بن سعد ثقة حسن الحديث , وقد احتج به مسلم كما يأتي . 
الرابع : أن الحديث جاء من طريق أخرى عن أم الدرداء لم يرد فيه الحرف المذكور . 
أخرجه مسلم ( 3 / 145 ) وابن ماجه ( 1 / 510 ) والبيهقي ( 4 / 245 ) وأحمد ( 5 / 194 ) من طرق عن هشام بن سعد عن عثمان بن حيان الدمشقي عن أم الدرداء به بلفظ : " لقد رأيتنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في بعض أسفاره ..‎" . 
وقرن أحمد في رواية له كما تقدم إسماعيل بن عبيد الله مع عثمان بن حيان , فقد روى هشام بن سعد الحديث من الطريقين عن أم الدرداء . 
قلت : فهذه الوجوه الأربعة ترجح أن قوله في رواية مسلم " في شهر رمضان " شاذ لا يثبت في الحديث , وقد أوهم الحافظ عبد الغني المقدسي في " عمدة الأحكام " حيث أورد الحديث ( رقم 183 ) بلفظ مسلم بهذه الزيادة أنها من المتفق عليها بين الشيخين . لأنه لم يقل على الأقل " واللفظ لمسلم " كما هو الواجب في مثله , ولم أجد من نبه على شذوذ هذه الزيادة , حتى ولا الحافظ ابن حجر , بل إنه ذكرها من رواية مسلم ثم بنى عليه قوله : " وبهذه الزيادة يتم المراد من الاستدلال ( يعني على جواز إفطار المسافر في رمضان ) ويتوجه الرد بها على ابن حزم في زعمه أن حديث أبي الدرداء هذا لا حجة فيه , لاحتمال أن يكون ذلك الصوم تطوعاً " . 
فأقول : إن الرد المذكور غير متجه بعد أن حققنا شذوذ رواية مسلم , شذوذاً لا يدع مجالاً للشك فيه , ولو أن الحافظ رحمه الله تيسر له تتبع طرق هذا الحديث وألفاظه لما قال ما ذكر . 
وقد وهم في الحديث الصنعاني في " العدة " وهماً آخر فقال ( 3 / 368 ) : " وهذا الحديث في مسلم لأبي الدرداء وفي البخاري نسبة لأم الدرداء " . 
والصواب أن الحديث عند البخاري كما هو عند مسلم من مسند أبي الدرداء , لكنهما أخرجاه من طريق أم الدرداء عنه . 
هذا , وإنما يتجه الرد على ابن حزم بالأحاديث الأخرى التي سقناها عن جماعة من الصحابة , وكذلك يرد عليه بالحديث الآتي : " هي رخصة " يعني الفطر في السفر " من الله , فمن أخذ بها فحسن , ومن أحب أن يصوم , فلا جناح عليه " .

الحديث رقم 192

" هي رخصة ـ يعني الفطر في السفر ـ من الله , فمن أخذ بها فحسن , ومن أحب أن يصوم , فلا جناح عليه " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 327 :
رواه مسلم ( 3 / 145 ) والنسائي ( 1 / 317 ) والبيهقي ( 4 / 243 ) من طريق أبي مراوح عن # حمزة بن عمرو الأسلمي # رضي الله عنه أنه قال : " يا رسول الله ! أجد بي قوة على الصيام في السفر , فهل علي جناح ? فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ... ‎" فذكره . 
قال مجد الدين بن تيمية في " المنتقى " : وهو قوي الدلالة على فضيلة الفطر . 
قلت : ووجه الدلالة قوله في الصائم " فلا جناح عليه " , أي : لا إثم عليه , فإنه يشعر بمرجوحية الصيام كما هو ظاهر , لاسيما مع مقابلته بقوله في الفطر " فحسن " , لكن هذا الظاهر غير مراد عندي , والله أعلم , وذلك لأن رفع الجناح في نص ما عن أمر ما , لا يدل إلا على أنه يجوز فعله وأنه لا حرج على فاعله , وأما هل هذا الفعل مما يثاب عليه فاعله أو لا , فشيء آخر لا يمكن أخذه من النص ذاته بل من نصوص أخرى خارجة عنه , وهذا شيء معروف عند من تتبع الأمور التي ورد رفع الجناح عن فاعلها وهي على قسمين : 
أ - قسم منها يراد بها رفع الحرج فقط مع استواء الفعل والترك , وهذا هو الغالب , ومن أمثلته قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " خمس من الدواب ليس على المحرم في قتلهن جناح : الغراب , والحدأة , والفأرة والعقرب , والكلب العقور " .



الحديث رقم 193

" خمس من الدواب ليس على المحرم في قتلهن جناح : الغراب , والحدأة , والفأرة والعقرب , والكلب العقور " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 328 :
أخرجه الشيخان ومالك وأصحاب السنن الأربعة إلا الترمذي والدارمي ( 2 / 36 ) والبيهقي وأحمد ( 2 / 8 , 32 , 37 , 48 , 52 , 54 , 65 , 82 , 138 ) من طرق عن # ابن عمر # مرفوعاً به . 
ومن الواضح أن المراد من رفع الجناح في هذا الحديث هو تجويز القتل , ولا يفهم منه أن القتل مستحب أو واجب أو تركه أولى . 
ب - وقسم يراد به رفع الحرج عن الفعل , مع كونه في نفسه مشروعاً له فضيلة , بل قد يكون واجباً , وإنما يأتي النص برفع الحرج في هذا القسم دفعاً لوهم أو زعم من قد يظن الحرج في فعله , ومن أمثلة هذا ما روى الزهري عن عروة قال : " سألت عائشة رضي الله عنها ? فقلت لها : أرأيت قول الله تعالى ( إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله , فمن حج البيت أو اعتمر فلا جناح عليه أن يطوف بهما ) فوالله ما على أحد جناح أن لا يطوف بالصفا والمروة ! قالت : بئس ما قلت يا ابن أختي , إن هذه لو كانت كما أولتها عليه كانت " لا جناح عليه أن لا يطوف بهما " ! ولكنها أنزلت في الأنصار , كانوا قبل أن يسلموا يهلون لمناة الطاغية التي كانوا يعبدونها عند المشلل , فكان من أهل يتحرج أن يطوف بالصفا والمروة , فلما أسلموا سألوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك , قالوا : يا رسول الله إنا كنا نتحرج أن نطوف بالصفا والمروة , فأنزل الله : ( إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله فمن حج البيت أو اعتمر فلا جناح عليه أن يطوف بهما ) , قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها : وقد سن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الطواف بينهما , فليس لأحد أن يترك الطواف بينهما " . 
أخرجه البخاري ( 1 / 414 ) وأحمد ( 6 / 144 , 227 ) . 
إذا تبين هذا فقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث " ومن أحب أن يصوم فلا جناح عليه " , لا يدل إلا على رفع الإثم عن الصائم , وليس فيه ما يدل على ترجيح الإفطار على الصيام , ولكن إذا كان من المعلوم أن صوم رمضان في السفر عبادة بدليل صيامه صلى الله عليه وسلم فيه , فمن البديهي حينئذ أنه أمر مشروع حسن , وإذا كان كذلك فإن وصف الإفطار في الحديث بأنه حسن , لا يدل على أنه أحسن من الصيام , لأن الصيام أيضاً حسن كما عرفت , وحينئذ فالحديث لا يدل على أفضلية الفطر المدعاة , بل على أنه والصيام متماثلان . 
ويؤكد ذلك حديث حمزة بن عمرو من رواية عائشة رضي الله عنها : أن حمزة بن عمرو الأسلمي سأل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله إني رجل أسرد الصوم , فأصوم في السفر ? قال : 
" صم إن شئت , وأفطر إن شئت " .


الحديث رقم 194

" صم إن شئت , وأفطر إن شئت " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 330 :
أخرجه الشيخان وغيرهما من أصحاب الستة وابن أبي شيبة ( 2 / 150 / 1 ) وعنه أبو حفص الكناني في " الأمالي " ( 17 / 1 ) . 
قلت : فخيره صلى الله عليه وسلم بين الأمرين , ولم يفضل له أحدهما على الآخر , والقصة واحدة , فدل على أن الحديث ليس فيه الأفضلية المذكورة . 
ويقابل هذه الدعوى قول الشيخ علي القاري في " المرقاة " أن الحديث دليل على أفضلية الصوم . ثم تكلف في توجيه ذلك . 
والحق أن الحديث يفيد التخيير لا التفضيل , على ما ذكرناه من التفصيل . 
نعم يمكن الاستدلال لتفضيل الإفطار على الصيام بالأحاديث التي تقول : " إن الله يحب أن تؤتى رخصه كما يكره أن تؤتى معصيته . ( وفي رواية ) : كما يحب أن تؤتى عزائمه " . 
وهذا لا مناص من القول به , لكن يمكن أن يقيد ذلك بمن لا يتحرج بالقضاء , وليس عليه حرج في الأداء , وإلا عادت الرخصة عليه بخلاف المقصود . فتأمل . 
وأما حديث " من أفطر ( يعني في السفر ) فرخصة , ومن صام فالصوم أفضل " . فهو حديث شاذ لا يصح . والصواب أنه موقوف على أنس كما بينته في " الأحاديث الضعيفة " ( رقم 936 ) , ولو صح لكان نصاً في محل النزاع , لا يقبل الخلاف , وهيهات , فلابد حينئذ من الاجتهاد والاستنباط , وهو يقتضى خلاف ما أطلقه هذا الحديث الموقوف , وهو التفصيل الذي ذكرته . 
والله الموفق .


الحديث رقم 195

" إن الله يبغض كل جعظرى جواظ , سخاب في الأسواق , جيفة بالليل , حمار بالنهار عالم بأمر الدنيا , جاهل بأمر الآخرة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 331 :
رواه بن حبان في " صحيحه " ( 1957 - موارد ) : أخبرنا أحمد ابن محمد بن الحسن : حدثنا أحمد بن يوسف السلمي : أنبأنا عبد الرزاق : أنبأنا عبد الله بن سعيد بن أبي هند عن أبيه عن # أبي هريرة # قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , فذكره .
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح , رجاله كلهم ثقات معروفون من رجال مسلم , غير شيخ ابن حبان أحمد بن الحسن وهو أبو حامد النيسابوري المعروف بابن الشرقي قال الخطيب ( 4 / 426 - 427 ) : " وكان ثقة , ثبتاً متقناً حافظاً " . وتابعه أبو بكر القطان حدثنا أحمد بن يوسف السلمي به . 
أخرجه البيهقي ( 10 / 194 ) . 
( الجعظري ) الفظ الغليظ المتكبر . 
( الجواظ ) الجموع المنوع . 
( السخاب ) كالصخاب : كثير الضجيج والخصام . وفي رواية ذكرها ابن الأثير ( خشب بالليل , سخب بالنهار . أي إذا جن عليهم الليل سقطوا نياماً كأنهم خشب فإذا أصبحوا تساخبوا على الدنيا شحاً وحرصاً " . 
( جيفة ) أي كالجيفة , لأنه يعمل كالحمار طوال النهار لدنياه , وينام طول ليله كالجيفة التي لا تتحرك .‎
قلت : وما أشد انطباق هذا الحديث على هؤلاء الكفار الذين لا يهتمون لآخرتهم , مع علمهم بأمور دنياهم , كما قال تعالى فيهم ( يعلمون ظاهر من الحياة الدنيا , وهم عن الآخرة هم غافلون ) ولبعض المسلمين نصيب كبير من هذا الوصف , الذين يقضون نهارهم في التجول في الأسواق والصياح فيها , ويضيعون عليهم الفرائض والصلوات , ( فويل للمصلين الذين هم عن صلاتهم ساهون . الذين هم يراؤن . ويمنعون الماعون ) .




إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخ سمو البرنس وائل
على مساعدته الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## loly_h

*بسم الله ماشاء الله

مجهود اكتر من رائع مى

جزاك الله خيرا

وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله

وتحياتى لشريكك فى الثــــــــواب سمو البرنس

فى رعاية الرحمــــــــــــن ...*

----------


## مي مؤمن

> *بسم الله ماشاء الله
> 
> مجهود اكتر من رائع مى
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله
> 
> وتحياتى لشريكك فى الثــــــــواب سمو البرنس
> ...


*شكرا لمرورك الرقيق يا لولي ونورتي الموضوع يا فندم
وكل عام وحضرتك  بالف خير
تحياتي لك*

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="14 80"]

سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 186
" إذا لقي أحدكم أخاه فليسلم عليه , فإن حالت بينهما شجرة أو جدار أو حجر ثم لقيه فليسلم عليه أيضاً " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 312 :
رواه أبو داود ( 5200 ) من طريق ابن وهب قال . أخبرني معاوية ابن صالح عن أبي موسى عن أبي مريم عن # أبي هريرة # قال : إذا لقي ... قال معاوية : وحدثني عبد الوهاب بن بخت عن أبي الزناد عن الأعرج عن أبي هريرة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مثله سواء . 
قلت : وإسناد المرفوع صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات , وأما إسناد الموقوف ففيه أبو موسى هذا وهو مجهول . وقد أسقطه بعضهم من السند , فرواه عبد الله بن صالح قال : حدثني معاوية عن أبي مريم عن أبي هريرة به موقوفاً . 
أخرجه البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( 1010 ) . وعبد الله ابن صالح فيه ضعف فلا يحتج به , وخصوصاً عند مخالفته , لكن قد أخرجه أبو يعلى ( 297 / 1 ) عنه هكذا , وعنه عن معاوية ابن صالح عن عبد الوهاب بن بخت مثل رواية ابن وهب المرفوعة , فهذا أصح . 
وقد ثبت أن الصحابة كانوا يفعلون بمقتضى هذا الحديث الصحيح . 
فروى البخاري في " الأدب " ( 1011 ) عن الضحاك بن نبراس أبي الحسن عن ثابت عن أنس بن مالك . " إن أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كانوا يكونون , فتستقبلهم الشجرة , فتنطلق طائفة منهم عن يمينها وطائفة عن شمالها , فإذا التقوا سلم بعضهم على بعض " . 
قلت : والضحاك هذا لين الحديث , لكن عزاه المنذري ( 3 / 268 ) والهيثمي ( 8 / 34 ) للطبراني في الأوسط وقالا : " وإسناده حسن " . 
فلا أدري أهو من طريق أخرى , أم من هذه الطريق ? ثم إنه بلفظ : " كنا إذا كنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , فتفرق بيننا شجرة , فإذا التقينا يسلم بعضنا على بعض " . ثم رأيته في " عمل اليوم والليلة " لابن السني رقم ( 241 ) من طريق أخرى عن حماد بن سلمة حدثنا ثابت وحميد عن أنس به . 
وهذا سند صحيح . 
ويشهد له حديث المسيء صلاته المشهور عن أبي هريرة . " إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم دخل المسجد , فدخل رجل فصلى , ثم جاء فسلم على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , فرد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم السلام , قال : ارجع فصل فإنك لم تصل , فرجع الرجل فصلى كما كان صلى , ثم جاء إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فسلم عليه . ( فعل ذلك ثلاث مرات ) " . 
أخرجه الشيخان وغيرهما . وبه استدل صديق حسن خان في " نزل الأبرار " ( ص 350 - 351 ) على أنه : " إذا سلم عليه إنسان ثم لقيه على قرب يسن له أن يسلم عليه ثانياً وثالثاً " . 
وفيه دليل أيضاً على مشروعية السلام على من في المسجد , وقد دل على ذلك حديث سلام الأنصار على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في مسجد قباء كما تقدم ومع هذا كله نجد بعض المتعصبين لا يعبؤون بهذه السنة , فيدخل أحدهم المسجد ولا يسلم على من فيه , زاعمين أنه مكروه . فلعل فيما كتبناه ذكرى لهم ولغيرهم , والذكرى تنفع المؤمنين .


الحديث رقم 187

" تعلم كتاب اليهود , فإني لا آمنهم على كتابنا " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 314 :
رواه أبو داود ( 3645 ) والترمذي ( 2 / 119 ) والحاكم ( 1 / 75 ) وصححه وأحمد ( 5 / 186 ) والفاكهي في " حديثه " ( 1 / 14 / 2 ) واللفظ له , كلهم عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي الزناد عن أبيه عن # خارجه بن زيد عن أبيه # قال : " لما قدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة , أتي بي إليه , فقرأت عليه , فقال لي .. " فذكره , قال : فما مر بي خمس عشرة حتى تعلمته , فكنت أكتب للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , وأقرأ كتبهم إليه " . 
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن صحيح " . 
قلت : وإسناده حسن , وإنما صححه الترمذي لأن له طريقا أخرى , وقد قال الترمذي عقب ذلك : " وقد روي من غير هذا الوجه عن زيد بن ثابت , رواه الأعمش , عن ثابت بن عبيد الأنصاري عن زيد بن ثابت قال : ( أمرني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن أتعلم السريانية ) " . 
قلت : وصله أحمد ( 5 / 182 ) والحاكم ( 3 / 422 ) عن جرير عن الأعمش به بلفظ : قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أتحسن السريانية ? فقلت : لا , قال : فتعلمها فإنه يأتينا كتب , فتعلمها في سبعة عشر يوماً " . 
زاد الحاكم : " قال الأعمش : كانت تأتيه كتب لا يشتهي أن يطلع عليها إلا من يثق به " . 
وقال : " صحيح إن كان ثابت بن عبيد سمعه من زيد بن ثابت " . 
قلت : لا أدري الذي حمل الحاكم على التردد في سماع ثابت إياه من زيد وهو مولاه ولم يتهم بتدليس ! قال ابن حبان في " الثقات " ( 1 / 6 ) : " ثابت بن عبيد الأنصاري , كوفي يروي عن عمر وزيد بن ثابت , روى عن ابن سيرين والأعمش , وهو مولى زيد بن ثابت " : وقد قيل إن ثابت بن عبيد الأنصاري هو غير ثابت بن عبيد مولى زيد , فرق بينهما أبو حاتم في " الجرح والتعديل " ( 1 / 1 / 454 ) , وعزى الحافظ في " التهذيب " هذا التفريق إلى ابن حبان أيضاً وهو وهم , بل ما نقلته عن ابن حبان آنفا يدل عن عدم التفريق وهو الذي اعتمده الحافظ في " التقريب " وسواء كان هذا أو ذاك فكلاهما ثقة , فالسند صحيح . 
والحديث علقه البخاري في صحيحه فقال : " وقال خارجة بن زيد ابن ثابت عن زيد بن ثابت أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمره أن يتعلم كتاب اليهود " . 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في شرحه ( 13 / 161 ) : " وقد وصله مطولاً في ( كتاب التاريخ ) " . 
ثم ذكر ابن حجر الطريق الأخرى التي علقها الترمذي ثم قال : " وهذا الطريق وقعت لي بعلو في " فوائد هلال الحفار " . 
وأخرجه أحمد وإسحاق في " مسنديهما " , وأبو بكر بن أبي داود في " كتاب المصاحف " وأبو يعلى , وعنده : إني أكتب إلى قوم فأخاف أن يزيدوا علي وينقصوا فتعلم السريانية . فذكره . 
وله طريق أخرى أخرجها ابن سعد . وفي كل ذلك رد على من زعم أن عبد الرحمن بن أبي الزناد تفرد به . نعم لم يروه عن أبيه عن خارجة إلا عبد الرحمن . فهو تفرد نسبي . وقصة ثابت يمكن أن تتحد مع قصة خارجة , فإن من لازم تعلم كتابة اليهود تعلم لسانهم , ولسانهم السريانية , لكن المعروف أن لسانهم العبرانية , فيحتمل أن زيدا تعلم اللسانين لاحتياجه إلى ذلك " .‎
قلت : وهذا الحديث في معنى الحديث المتداول على الألسنة : " من تعلم لسان قوم أمن من مكرهم " لكن لا أعلم له أصلاً بهذا اللفظ , ولا ذكره أحد ممن ألف في الأحاديث المشتهرة على الألسنة , فكأنه إنما اشتهر في الأزمنة المتأخرة .



الحديث رقم 188

" انقضي شعرك واغتسلي . أي في الحيض " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 317 :
رواه ابن أبي شيبة في " المصنف " ( 1 / 26 / 1 ) : أنبأنا وكيع عن هشام عن أبيه عن # عائشة # أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لها في الحيض : فذكره .
وأخرجه ابن ماجه ( 641 ) من طريق ابن أبي شيبة وعلي بن محمد قالا : حدثنا وكيع به . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح على شرط الشيخين . وهو عندهما في أثناء حديث عائشة في قصة حيضها في حجة الوداع وأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لها : " انقضي رأسك وامتشطي وأمسكي عن عمرتك .. الحديث وليس فيه " واغتسلي " وهي زيادة صحيحة بهذا السند الصحيح , وسياق الشيخين , يقتضيها ضمناً , وإن لم يصرح بها لفظاً . ولعل هذا هو وجه استدراك السندي على البوصيري قوله في " الزوائد " : " وهذا إسناد رجاله ثقات " فقال السندي " قلت : ليس الحديث من الزوائد , بل هو في الصحيحين وغيرهما " . 
وأقول : ولكل وجهة , فالسندي راعى المعنى الذي يقتضيه السياق كما أشرت إليه . 
والبوصيري راعى اللفظ , ولا شك أنه بهذه الزيادة " واغتسلي " إنما هو من الزوائد على الشيخين , ولذلك أورده البوصيري , وتكلم في إسناده ووثقه . وكان عليه أن يصرح بصحته كما فعل المجد ابن تيمية في " المنتقى " والله الموفق . 
ولا تعارض بين الحديث و بين ما رواه أبو الزبير عن عبيد بن عمير قال : " بلغ عائشة أن عبد الله بن عمرو يأمر النساء إذا اغتسلن أن ينقضن رؤوسهن , فقالت : يا عجباً لابن عمرو هذا , يأمر النساء إذا اغتسلن أن ينقضن رؤوسهن ! أفلا يأمرهن أن يحلقن رؤوسهن ?‎! لقد كنت أغتسل أنا ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من إناء واحد , ولا أزيد على أن أفرغ على رأسي ثلاث إفراغات " . أخرجه مسلم ( 1 / 179 ) وابن أبي شيبة ( 1 / 24 / 1 - 2 ) والبيهقي ( 1 / 181 ) وأحمد ( 6 / 43 ) . 
أقول : لا تعارض بينه وبين هذا لأمرين : 
الأول : أنه أصح من هذا . فإن هذا وإن أخرجه مسلم فإن أبا الزبير مدلس وقد عنعنه . 
الثاني : أنه وارد في الحيض , وهذا في الجنابة , كما هو ظاهر , فيجمع بينهما بذلك , فيقال يجب النقض في الحيض دون الجنابة . وبهذا قال الإمام أحمد وغيره من السلف . 
وهذا الجمع أولى , فقد جاء ما يشهد لهذا الحديث , عن أم سلمة قالت : " قلت : يا رسول الله إني امرأة أشد ضفر رأسي , فأنقضه لغسل الجنابة ? قال : " لا إنما يكفيك إن تحثي على رأسك ثلاث حثيات ثم تفيضين عليك فتطهرين " .


الحديث رقم 189

" لا إنما يكفيك إن تحثي على رأسك ثلاث حثيات ثم تفيضين عليك فتطهرين " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 319 :
رواه مسلم ( رقم 178 ) وأصحاب السنن الأربعة وأبو علي الحسين ابن محمد اللحياني في " حديثه " ( ق 123 / 1 ) وابن أبي شيبة والبيهقي ( 1 / 181 ) وأحمد ( 6 / 289 و 314 - 315 ) من طريق سفيان الثوري وابن عيينة واللفظ له وروح بن القاسم وأيوب ( وهو السختياني ) عن أيوب بن موسى عن سعيد بن أبي سعيد المقبري عن عبد الله بن رافع مولى أم سلمة عن # أم سلمة # قالت : فذكره 
وقد رواه عن الثوري ثقتان يزيد بن هارون , وعبد الرزاق بن همام , ‎وقد اختلفا عليه , فالأول رواه كرواية ابن عيينة , والآخر قال في حديثه , " أفأنقضه للحيضة والجنابة " ? .
فزاد فيه ( والجنابة ) , فأرى أنها زيادة شاذة لتفرد عبد الرزاق بها عن سفيان الثوري دون يزيد بن هارون , ورواية هذا أرجح لموافقتها للفظ ابن عيينة وروح بن القاسم والسختياني . والله أعلم . 
وقد أفاض ابن القيم في " التهذيب " في بيان شذوذ هذه الزيادة فمن أراد التحقق من ذلك فليرجع إليه ( 1 / 167 ) .



الحديث رقم 190

" لا خير فيها , هي من أهل النار . يعني امرأة تؤذي جيرانها بلسانها " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 320 :
رواه البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( رقم 119 ) وابن حبان ( 2054 ) والحاكم ( 4 / 166 ) وأحمد ( 2 / 440 ) وأبو بكر محمد ابن أحمد المعدل في " الأمالي " ( 6 / 1 - 2 ) من طريق الأعمش قال : حدثنا أبو يحيى مولى جعدة بن هبيرة قال سمعت أبا هريرة يقول : " قيل للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : يا رسول الله إن فلانة تقوم الليل وتصوم النهار , وتفعل وتصدق , وتؤذي جيرانها بلسانها فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا خير فيها , هي من أهل النار , قال : وفلانه تصلي المكتوبة وتصدق بأتوار ( من الأقط ) ولا تؤذي أحداً , فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : هي من أهل الجنة " . 
قلت : وإسناده صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات معروفون غير أبي يحيى هذا وقد بيض له الحافظ في " التهذيب " فلم يذكر توثيقه عن أحد , وبناء عليه قال في " التقريب " : مقبول . أي لين الحديث . وهذا منه عجيب , فقد روى ابن أبي حاتم ( 4 / 2 / 457 ) عن ابن معين أنه قال فيه " ثقة " . واعتمده الذهبي في " الميزان " فقال أيضاً : " ثقة " . و يقوي ذلك أن مسلماً أخرج له حديثاً واحداً , كما في " تهذيب الكمال " . 
والحديث أخرجه البزار و ابن أبي شيبة كما في " الترغيب " ( 4 / 235 ) وصحح إسناده . 
( أتوار ) جمع ( تور ) بالمثناة الفوقية إناء من صفر .




إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي



شكر خاص للأخ سمو البرنس 
على مساعدته الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="14 80"]

سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 191
" كان يصوم في السفر ويفطر , ويصلي ركعتين لا يدعهما , يقول : لا يزيد عليهما . يعني الفريضة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 321 :
أخرجه الطحاوي ( 1 / 333 ) وأحمد ( 1 / 402 و 407 ) من طريق حماد عن إبراهيم عن علقمة عن # ابن مسعود # مرفوعاً . 
قلت : وهذا سند جيد , وهو على شرط مسلم وحماد هو ابن أبي سليمان الفقيه وفيه كلام لا يضر , والحديث صحيح قطعاً بشقيه , أما قصر الصلاة ففيه أحاديث كثيرة مشهورة عن جماعة من الصحابة فلا نطيل الكلام بذكرها . وأما الصوم في السفر , فقد بدرت من الصنعاني في " سبل السلام " كلمة نفى فيها أن يكون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صام في السفر فرضاً فقال ( 2 / 34 ) : ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه لم يتم رباعية في سفر , ولا صام فيه فرضاً " ! 
ولهذا توجهت الهمة إلى ذكر بعض الأحاديث التي تدل على خطأ النفي المذكور , فأقول : ورد صومه صلى الله عليه وسلم في السفر عن جماعة من الصحابة منهم عبد الله بن مسعود . وعبد الله بن عباس وأنس بن مالك , وأبو الدرداء . 1 - أما حديث ابن مسعود , فهو هذا . 
2 - وأما حديث ابن عباس , فقال أبو داود الطيالسي ( 1 / 190 ) : حدثنا سليمان ( وهو ابن معاذ الضبي ) عن سماك عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس مرفوعاً بالشطر الأول منه . 
وهذا سند حسن رجاله رجال مسلم , وقد أخرجه في صحيحه ( 3 / 141 ) وكذا أحمد ( 1 / 232 ) من طريق طاووس عن ابن عباس قال : " لا تعب على من صام , ولا على من أفطر , فقد صام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في السفر وأفطر " . 
وأخرجه البخاري ( 3 / 146 ) ومسلم وغيرهما من طريق عبيد الله بن عتبة عن ابن عباس : " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خرج إلى مكة في رمضان فصامه حتى بلغ الكديد أفطر , فأفطر الناس " . 
( الكديد ) بفتح الكاف مكان معروف بين عسفان وقديد , وبين الكديد ومكة مرحلتان , وبينه وبين المدينة عدة أيام كما في " الفتح " ( 3 / 147 ) . 
وفي رواية للبخاري ( 3 / 151 ) ومسلم ( 3 / 141 ) من طريق مجاهد عن طاووس عن ابن عباس قال : " خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من المدينة إلى مكة فصام حتى بلغ عسفان , ثم دعا بماء فرفعه إلى يده ليراه الناس فأفطر حتى قدم مكة وذلك في رمضان , فكان ابن عباس يقول : قد صام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأفطر , فمن شاء صام , ومن شاء أفطر " . 
وأخرجه ابن جرير في تفسيره ( 3 / 468 / 2883 ) عن العوام بن حوشب قال : " قلت لمجاهد : الصوم في السفر ? قال : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصوم فيه ويفطر , قلت : فأيهما أحب إليك ? قال : إنما هي رخصة , وأن تصوم رمضان أحب إلي " . 
وسنده مرسل صحيح . 
3 - وأما حديث أنس , فرواه عنه زياد النميري : حدثني أنس ابن مالك قال : " وافق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رمضان في سفر فصامه , ووافقه رمضان في سفر فأفطره " . 
رواه البيهقي ( 4 / 244 ) , وزياد هذا هو ابن عبد الله النميري البصري ضعيف , يكتب حديثه للشواهد . 
4 - وأما حديث أبي الدرداء , فيرويه الوليد بن مسلم عن سعيد ابن عبد العزيز عن إسماعيل بن عبيد الله عن أم الدرداء عن أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه قال : " خرجنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في شهر رمضان , في حر شديد , حتى إن كان أحدنا ليضع يده على رأسه من شدة الحر , وما فينا صائم إلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعبد الله بن رواحة " . 
أخرجه مسلم ( 3 / 145 ) : حدثنا داود بن رشيد حدثنا الوليد بن مسلم به . 
والوليد بن مسلم وإن كان ثقة فإنه يدلس تدليس التسوية , وقد عنعن الإسناد كله , لكن أخرجه أبو داود في " سننه " ( 1 / 378 ) : حدثنا مؤمل بن الفضل حدثنا الوليد حدثنا سعيد بن عبد العزيز ... فساقه مسلسلاً بالتحديث في جميع الرواة إلا في أم الدرداء فقال : عن أبي الدرداء به . إلا أنه قال : " في بعض غزواته " ولم يقل " في شهر رمضان " . 
وهذا هو الصواب عندي أن حديث أبي الدرداء ليس فيه " في شهر رمضان " , وذلك لأمور : 
الأول : أن سعيد بن عبد العزيز وإن كان ثقة , فقد كان اختلط قبول موته كما قال أبو مسهر , وقد اختلف عليه في قوله " في شهر رمضان " فأثبته عنه الوليد بن مسلم في رواية داود بن رشيد عنه , ولم يثبتها عنه في رواية مؤمل بن الفضل , وهو ثقة . وتترجح هذه الرواية عن الوليد بمتابعة بعض الثقات له عليه , منهم عمرو بن أبي سلمة عن سعيد بن عبد العزيز به بلفظ : " كنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في السفر ...‎" . 
أخرجه الشافعي في " السنن " ( 1 / 269 ) . 
ومنهم أبو المغيرة واسمه عبد القدوس بن الحجاج الحمصي . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 5 / 194 ) عنه . 
فهؤلاء ثلاثة من الثقات لم يذكروا ذلك الحرف " شهر رمضان " , فروايتهم مقدمة على رواية الوليد الأخرى كما هو ظاهر لا يخفى , ويؤيده الأمر التالي , وهو : 
الثاني : أن عبد الرحمن بن يزيد بن جابر قد تابع سعيداً على رواية الحديث عن إسماعيل بن عبيد الله بتمامه , ولكنه خالفه في هذا الحرف فقال : " خرجنا مع رسول الله في بعض أسفارنا ... " أخرجه البخاري ( 3 / 147 ) , وعبد الرحمن هذا أثبت من سعيد , فروايته عند المخالفة أرجح , لاسيما إذا وافقه عليها سعيد نفسه في أكثر الروايات عنه كما تقدم . 
الثالث : أن هشام بن سعد قد تابعه أيضاً ولكنه لم يذكر فيه الحرف المشار إليه . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 6 / 444 ) عن حماد بن خالد قال : حدثنا هشام بن سعد عن عثمان بن حيان وإسماعيل بن عبيد الله عن أم الدرداء عن أبي الدرداء به . 
وهشام بن سعد ثقة حسن الحديث , وقد احتج به مسلم كما يأتي . 
الرابع : أن الحديث جاء من طريق أخرى عن أم الدرداء لم يرد فيه الحرف المذكور . 
أخرجه مسلم ( 3 / 145 ) وابن ماجه ( 1 / 510 ) والبيهقي ( 4 / 245 ) وأحمد ( 5 / 194 ) من طرق عن هشام بن سعد عن عثمان بن حيان الدمشقي عن أم الدرداء به بلفظ : " لقد رأيتنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في بعض أسفاره ..‎" . 
وقرن أحمد في رواية له كما تقدم إسماعيل بن عبيد الله مع عثمان بن حيان , فقد روى هشام بن سعد الحديث من الطريقين عن أم الدرداء . 
قلت : فهذه الوجوه الأربعة ترجح أن قوله في رواية مسلم " في شهر رمضان " شاذ لا يثبت في الحديث , وقد أوهم الحافظ عبد الغني المقدسي في " عمدة الأحكام " حيث أورد الحديث ( رقم 183 ) بلفظ مسلم بهذه الزيادة أنها من المتفق عليها بين الشيخين . لأنه لم يقل على الأقل " واللفظ لمسلم " كما هو الواجب في مثله , ولم أجد من نبه على شذوذ هذه الزيادة , حتى ولا الحافظ ابن حجر , بل إنه ذكرها من رواية مسلم ثم بنى عليه قوله : " وبهذه الزيادة يتم المراد من الاستدلال ( يعني على جواز إفطار المسافر في رمضان ) ويتوجه الرد بها على ابن حزم في زعمه أن حديث أبي الدرداء هذا لا حجة فيه , لاحتمال أن يكون ذلك الصوم تطوعاً " . 
فأقول : إن الرد المذكور غير متجه بعد أن حققنا شذوذ رواية مسلم , شذوذاً لا يدع مجالاً للشك فيه , ولو أن الحافظ رحمه الله تيسر له تتبع طرق هذا الحديث وألفاظه لما قال ما ذكر . 
وقد وهم في الحديث الصنعاني في " العدة " وهماً آخر فقال ( 3 / 368 ) : " وهذا الحديث في مسلم لأبي الدرداء وفي البخاري نسبة لأم الدرداء " . 
والصواب أن الحديث عند البخاري كما هو عند مسلم من مسند أبي الدرداء , لكنهما أخرجاه من طريق أم الدرداء عنه . 
هذا , وإنما يتجه الرد على ابن حزم بالأحاديث الأخرى التي سقناها عن جماعة من الصحابة , وكذلك يرد عليه بالحديث الآتي : " هي رخصة " يعني الفطر في السفر " من الله , فمن أخذ بها فحسن , ومن أحب أن يصوم , فلا جناح عليه " .

الحديث رقم 192

" هي رخصة ـ يعني الفطر في السفر ـ من الله , فمن أخذ بها فحسن , ومن أحب أن يصوم , فلا جناح عليه " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 327 :
رواه مسلم ( 3 / 145 ) والنسائي ( 1 / 317 ) والبيهقي ( 4 / 243 ) من طريق أبي مراوح عن # حمزة بن عمرو الأسلمي # رضي الله عنه أنه قال : " يا رسول الله ! أجد بي قوة على الصيام في السفر , فهل علي جناح ? فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ... ‎" فذكره . 
قال مجد الدين بن تيمية في " المنتقى " : وهو قوي الدلالة على فضيلة الفطر . 
قلت : ووجه الدلالة قوله في الصائم " فلا جناح عليه " , أي : لا إثم عليه , فإنه يشعر بمرجوحية الصيام كما هو ظاهر , لاسيما مع مقابلته بقوله في الفطر " فحسن " , لكن هذا الظاهر غير مراد عندي , والله أعلم , وذلك لأن رفع الجناح في نص ما عن أمر ما , لا يدل إلا على أنه يجوز فعله وأنه لا حرج على فاعله , وأما هل هذا الفعل مما يثاب عليه فاعله أو لا , فشيء آخر لا يمكن أخذه من النص ذاته بل من نصوص أخرى خارجة عنه , وهذا شيء معروف عند من تتبع الأمور التي ورد رفع الجناح عن فاعلها وهي على قسمين : 
أ - قسم منها يراد بها رفع الحرج فقط مع استواء الفعل والترك , وهذا هو الغالب , ومن أمثلته قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " خمس من الدواب ليس على المحرم في قتلهن جناح : الغراب , والحدأة , والفأرة والعقرب , والكلب العقور " .


الحديث رقم 193

" خمس من الدواب ليس على المحرم في قتلهن جناح : الغراب , والحدأة , والفأرة والعقرب , والكلب العقور " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 328 :
أخرجه الشيخان ومالك وأصحاب السنن الأربعة إلا الترمذي والدارمي ( 2 / 36 ) والبيهقي وأحمد ( 2 / 8 , 32 , 37 , 48 , 52 , 54 , 65 , 82 , 138 ) من طرق عن # ابن عمر # مرفوعاً به . 
ومن الواضح أن المراد من رفع الجناح في هذا الحديث هو تجويز القتل , ولا يفهم منه أن القتل مستحب أو واجب أو تركه أولى . 
ب - وقسم يراد به رفع الحرج عن الفعل , مع كونه في نفسه مشروعاً له فضيلة , بل قد يكون واجباً , وإنما يأتي النص برفع الحرج في هذا القسم دفعاً لوهم أو زعم من قد يظن الحرج في فعله , ومن أمثلة هذا ما روى الزهري عن عروة قال : " سألت عائشة رضي الله عنها ? فقلت لها : أرأيت قول الله تعالى ( إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله , فمن حج البيت أو اعتمر فلا جناح عليه أن يطوف بهما ) فوالله ما على أحد جناح أن لا يطوف بالصفا والمروة ! قالت : بئس ما قلت يا ابن أختي , إن هذه لو كانت كما أولتها عليه كانت " لا جناح عليه أن لا يطوف بهما " ! ولكنها أنزلت في الأنصار , كانوا قبل أن يسلموا يهلون لمناة الطاغية التي كانوا يعبدونها عند المشلل , فكان من أهل يتحرج أن يطوف بالصفا والمروة , فلما أسلموا سألوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك , قالوا : يا رسول الله إنا كنا نتحرج أن نطوف بالصفا والمروة , فأنزل الله : ( إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله فمن حج البيت أو اعتمر فلا جناح عليه أن يطوف بهما ) , قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها : وقد سن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الطواف بينهما , فليس لأحد أن يترك الطواف بينهما " . 
أخرجه البخاري ( 1 / 414 ) وأحمد ( 6 / 144 , 227 ) . 
إذا تبين هذا فقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث " ومن أحب أن يصوم فلا جناح عليه " , لا يدل إلا على رفع الإثم عن الصائم , وليس فيه ما يدل على ترجيح الإفطار على الصيام , ولكن إذا كان من المعلوم أن صوم رمضان في السفر عبادة بدليل صيامه صلى الله عليه وسلم فيه , فمن البديهي حينئذ أنه أمر مشروع حسن , وإذا كان كذلك فإن وصف الإفطار في الحديث بأنه حسن , لا يدل على أنه أحسن من الصيام , لأن الصيام أيضاً حسن كما عرفت , وحينئذ فالحديث لا يدل على أفضلية الفطر المدعاة , بل على أنه والصيام متماثلان . 
ويؤكد ذلك حديث حمزة بن عمرو من رواية عائشة رضي الله عنها : أن حمزة بن عمرو الأسلمي سأل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله إني رجل أسرد الصوم , فأصوم في السفر ? قال : 
" صم إن شئت , وأفطر إن شئت " .



الحديث رقم 194

" صم إن شئت , وأفطر إن شئت " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 330 :
أخرجه الشيخان وغيرهما من أصحاب الستة وابن أبي شيبة ( 2 / 150 / 1 ) وعنه أبو حفص الكناني في " الأمالي " ( 17 / 1 ) . 
قلت : فخيره صلى الله عليه وسلم بين الأمرين , ولم يفضل له أحدهما على الآخر , والقصة واحدة , فدل على أن الحديث ليس فيه الأفضلية المذكورة . 
ويقابل هذه الدعوى قول الشيخ علي القاري في " المرقاة " أن الحديث دليل على أفضلية الصوم . ثم تكلف في توجيه ذلك . 
والحق أن الحديث يفيد التخيير لا التفضيل , على ما ذكرناه من التفصيل . 
نعم يمكن الاستدلال لتفضيل الإفطار على الصيام بالأحاديث التي تقول : " إن الله يحب أن تؤتى رخصه كما يكره أن تؤتى معصيته . ( وفي رواية ) : كما يحب أن تؤتى عزائمه " . 
وهذا لا مناص من القول به , لكن يمكن أن يقيد ذلك بمن لا يتحرج بالقضاء , وليس عليه حرج في الأداء , وإلا عادت الرخصة عليه بخلاف المقصود . فتأمل . 
وأما حديث " من أفطر ( يعني في السفر ) فرخصة , ومن صام فالصوم أفضل " . فهو حديث شاذ لا يصح . والصواب أنه موقوف على أنس كما بينته في " الأحاديث الضعيفة " ( رقم 936 ) , ولو صح لكان نصاً في محل النزاع , لا يقبل الخلاف , وهيهات , فلابد حينئذ من الاجتهاد والاستنباط , وهو يقتضى خلاف ما أطلقه هذا الحديث الموقوف , وهو التفصيل الذي ذكرته . 
والله الموفق .


الحديث رقم 195

" إن الله يبغض كل جعظرى جواظ , سخاب في الأسواق , جيفة بالليل , حمار بالنهار عالم بأمر الدنيا , جاهل بأمر الآخرة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 331 :
رواه بن حبان في " صحيحه " ( 1957 - موارد ) : أخبرنا أحمد ابن محمد بن الحسن : حدثنا أحمد بن يوسف السلمي : أنبأنا عبد الرزاق : أنبأنا عبد الله بن سعيد بن أبي هند عن أبيه عن # أبي هريرة # قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , فذكره .
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح , رجاله كلهم ثقات معروفون من رجال مسلم , غير شيخ ابن حبان أحمد بن الحسن وهو أبو حامد النيسابوري المعروف بابن الشرقي قال الخطيب ( 4 / 426 - 427 ) : " وكان ثقة , ثبتاً متقناً حافظاً " . وتابعه أبو بكر القطان حدثنا أحمد بن يوسف السلمي به . 
أخرجه البيهقي ( 10 / 194 ) . 
( الجعظري ) الفظ الغليظ المتكبر . 
( الجواظ ) الجموع المنوع . 
( السخاب ) كالصخاب : كثير الضجيج والخصام . وفي رواية ذكرها ابن الأثير ( خشب بالليل , سخب بالنهار . أي إذا جن عليهم الليل سقطوا نياماً كأنهم خشب فإذا أصبحوا تساخبوا على الدنيا شحاً وحرصاً " . 
( جيفة ) أي كالجيفة , لأنه يعمل كالحمار طوال النهار لدنياه , وينام طول ليله كالجيفة التي لا تتحرك .‎
قلت : وما أشد انطباق هذا الحديث على هؤلاء الكفار الذين لا يهتمون لآخرتهم , مع علمهم بأمور دنياهم , كما قال تعالى فيهم ( يعلمون ظاهر من الحياة الدنيا , وهم عن الآخرة هم غافلون ) ولبعض المسلمين نصيب كبير من هذا الوصف , الذين يقضون نهارهم في التجول في الأسواق والصياح فيها , ويضيعون عليهم الفرائض والصلوات , ( فويل للمصلين الذين هم عن صلاتهم ساهون . الذين هم يراؤن . ويمنعون الماعون ) .




إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي[/frame]

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
العزيزة...مي...

مي...بجد الموضوع ده فوق الممتاز..تسلم ايدك حبيبتي...جزاكِ الله ألف ألف خير و بإذن الله يبقى في ميزان حسناتك يا مي...اللهم آمين...
كان ليا عندك طلب صغنتوت كده...إنك تكتبي نبذة عن الإمام العلم المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني...معرفة سيرة هذا الرجل بجد هتقدم الطمأنينة و السكينة أكتر في قلوب قارئي الموضوع...
و شكر جزيل لسمو البرنس وائل...بجد موضوع و مجهود أكتر من رائع منكم...جزاه الله خيراً....

كل سنة و انتي بكل الصحة و السعادة يا ميويتي...

ودي و احترامي...


*

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="14 80"]


> *
> العزيزة...مي...
> 
> مي...بجد الموضوع ده فوق الممتاز..تسلم ايدك حبيبتي...جزاكِ الله ألف ألف خير و بإذن الله يبقى في ميزان حسناتك يا مي...اللهم آمين...
> كان ليا عندك طلب صغنتوت كده...إنك تكتبي نبذة عن الإمام العلم المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني...معرفة سيرة هذا الرجل بجد هتقدم الطمأنينة و السكينة أكتر في قلوب قارئي الموضوع...
> و شكر جزيل لسمو البرنس وائل...بجد موضوع و مجهود أكتر من رائع منكم...جزاه الله خيراً....
> 
> كل سنة و انتي بكل الصحة و السعادة يا ميويتي...
> 
> ...


 ساره حبيبتي إزيييييييييييييييييك وحشاني والله
مرسي لمرورك الجميل والرقيق الي زيك ...
وبجد تشجيعك دة خلاني ارجع اكمل الموضوع قلة الردود هنا احبطتني .
واوعدك هكتبلك نبذه عن حياته شكرا بجد على تشجيعك الي دايما متعوده عليه منك 
وكل سنه وانتي بالف خير يا قمر
تحياتي لك
 :f2: 
[/frame]

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="14 80"]
سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 196
" كان يقول في دبر كل صلاة مكتوبة " حين يسلم " : لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له , له الملك وله الحمد " يحيي و يميت , وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير " , وهو على كل شيء قدير " ثلاث مرات " , اللهم لا مانع لما أعطيت , ولا معطي لما منعت ولا ينفع ذا الجد منك الجد " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 333 
رواه البخاري ( 2 / 264 - 265 ) ومسلم ( 2 / 95 ) وأبو داود ( 1 / 236 ) والنسائي ( 1 / 197 ) وابن السني في " عمل اليوم والليلة " ( رقم 112 ) وأحمد ( 4 / 245 , 247 , 250 , 251 , 254 , 255 ) من طريق وراد كاتب المغيرة بن شعبة قال : " أملى علي # المغيرة بن شعبة # في كتاب إلى معاوية أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " فذكره . 
وهذا إسناد صحيح , وحديث معروف بالصحة , وإنما ذكرته لهذه الزيادات فإنها غير مشهورة عند أكثر الناس , والزيادة الأولى لأحمد وأبي داود , والثانية للطبراني من طريق أخرى عن المغيرة ورواته موثقون كما قال الحافظ , وعند ابن السني من الطريق الأولى قوله " بيده الخير " وسنده صحيح . والزيادة الثالثة للنسائي وأحمد في رواية , وسندها صحيح . 
ورواها ابن خزيمة أيضاً كما في " الفتح " . 
وفي الحديث مشروعية هذا الذكر بعد السلام من الفريضة , وقد حرم فضله من ذهب إلى عدم مشروعية الزيادة على قوله " اللهم أنت السلام .. " الخ عقب الفرض , وأن ما سواه من الأوراد إنما تقال عقب السنة البعدية ! وفي هذا الحديث رد صريح عليهم لا يقبل الرد , ومثله الحديث المتقدم برقم ( 102 ) .



الحديث رقم 197

" إذا رأيتني على مثل هذه الحالة فلا تسلم علي , فإنك إذا فعلت ذلك لم أرد عليك " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 334 :
رواه بن ماجه ( 1 / 145 / 146 ) وابن أبي حاتم في " العلل " ( 1 / 34 ) عن عيسى بن يونس عن هاشم بن البريد عن عبد الله بن محمد بن عقيل عن # جابر بن عبد الله # " أن رجلاً مر على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يبول فسلم عليه , فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ... " الحديث . وقال ابن أبي حاتم عن أبيه : " لا أعلم روى هذا الحديث أحد غير هاشم بن البريد " . 
قلت : وهو ثقة , ولا يضره أنه رمي بالتشيع , ولهذا قال البوصيري في " الزوائد " ( ق 27 / 2 ) : " هذا إسناد حسن " . 
قلت : وظاهر الحديث أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ذلك وهو يبول , ففيه دليل على جواز الكلام على الخلاء , والحديث الوارد في أن الله يمقت على ذلك مع أنه لا يصح من قبل إسناده , فهو غير صريح فيه فإنه بلفظ : " لا يتناجى اثنان على غائطهما , ينظر كل منهما إلى عورة صاحبه , فإن الله يمقت على ذلك " . فهذا النص إنما يدل على تحريم هذه الحالة وهي التحدث مع النظر إلى العورة , وليس فيه أن التحدث وحده - وإن كان في نفسه مستهجناً - مما يمقته الله تبارك وتعالى , بل هذا لابد له من دليل يقتضي تحريمه وهو شيء لم نجده , بخلاف تحريم النظر إلى العورة , فإن تحريمه ثابت في غير ما حديث . 
ثم رأيت للحديث شاهداً من حديث ابن عمر بهذا اللفظ نحوه . 
أخرجه ابن الجارود في " المنتقى " ( 27 - 28 ) وسنده حسن أيضاً . 
ثم رأيته في " فوائد عبد الباقي بن قانع " ( 160 / 1 - 2 ) أخرجه من طريقين عن نافع عن ابن عمر , ورجالهما ثقات معروفون إلا أن شيخه في الأول منهما محمد بن عثمان بن أبي شيبة , وفيه كلام , وشيخه في الطريق الأخرى محمد بن عنبسة 
بن لقيط الضبي , أورده الخطيب ( 3 / 139 ) وساق له هذا الحديث من طريق ابن قانع عنه , ولم يذكر فيه جرحاً ولا تعديلاً , لكنه متابع عند ابن الجارود , فالحديث صحيح 

الحديث رقم 198

" من نسي أن يذكر الله في أول طعامه فليقل حين يذكر : بسم الله في أوله وآخره فإنه يستقبل طعاماً جديداً , ويمنع الخبيث ما كان يصيب منه " .
قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 335
رواه ابن حبان في " صحيحه " ( 1340 - موارد ) وابن السني في " عمل اليوم والليلة " ( 453 ) والطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( 3 / 74 / 1 ) عن خليفة بن خياط حدثنا عمر بن علي المقدمي قال : سمعت موسى الجهني يقول : أخبرني # القاسم بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن مسعود عن أبيه عن جده # قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح , رجاله كلهم ثقات , وموسى الجهني هو ابن عبد الله , ويقال : ابن عبد الرحمن أبو سلمة ويقال أبو عبد الله الكوفي . 
والحديث قال الهيثمي ( 5 / 235 ) : " رواه الطبراني في الأوسط والكبير ورجاله ثقات " . 
قلت ولأبي سلمة الجهني هذا حديث آخر بهذا الإسناد , إلا أنه جاء فيه مكنياً غير مسمى , فخفي حاله على أئمة الحديث وجهلوه وصرح بذلك الحافظ الذهبي وغيره , فاغتررت بذلك برهة من الزمن , فتوقفت عن تصحيح الحديث المشار إليه , إلى أن وقفت على حديث الطعام هذا وأنه من رواية موسى الجهني ففتح لي طريق معرفة أبي سلمة وأنه هو نفسه , فرجعت عن التوقف المشار إليه , ووقفت لتصحيح الحديث والحمد لله الموفق والحديث هو : " ما أصاب أحداً قط هم ولا حزن , فقال : اللهم إني عبدك , وابن عبدك , وابن أمتك , ناصيتي بيدك , ماض في حكمك , عدل في قضاؤك , أسألك بكل اسم هو لك سميت به نفسك , أو علمته أحداً من خلقك , أو أنزلته في كتابك , أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك , أن تجعل القرآن ربيع قلبي , ونور صدري , وجلاء حزني , وذهاب همي , إلا أذهب الله همه وحزنه , وأبدله مكانه فرجاً . 
قال : فقيل : يا رسول الله ألا نتعلمها ? فقال بلى , ينبغي لمن سمعها أن يتعلمها " .



الحديث رقم 199

" ما أصاب أحداً قط هم ولا حزن , فقال : اللهم إني عبدك وابن عبدك وابن أمتك ناصيتي بيدك ماض في حكمك عدل في قضاؤك , أسألك بكل اسم هو لك سميت به نفسك , أو علمته أحداً من خلقك , أو أنزلته في كتابك , أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك أن تجعل القرآن ربيع قلبي ونور صدري وجلاء حزني وذهاب همي . إلا أذهب الله همه وحزنه وأبدله مكانه فرجاً . قال : فقيل : يا رسول الله ألا نتعلمها ? فقال بلى ينبغي لمن سمعها أن يتعلمها " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 337 :
رواه أحمد ( 3712 ) والحارث بن أبي أسامة في مسنده ( ص 251 من زوائده ) وأبو يعلى ( ق 156 / 1 ) والطبراني في " الكبير " ( 3 / 74 / 1 ) وابن حبان في " صحيحه " ( 2372 ) والحاكم ( 1 / 509 ) من طريق فضيل بن مرزوق حدثنا أبو سلمة الجهني عن القاسم بن عبد الرحمن عن أبيه عن # عبد الله # قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . 
وقال الحاكم : " حديث صحيح على شرط مسلم , إن سلم من إرسال عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله عن أبيه , فإنه مختلف في سماعه من أبيه " . 
وتعقبه الذهبي بقوله : " قلت : وأبو سلمة لا يدري من هو ولا رواية له في الكتب الستة " .‎
قلت : وأبو سلمة الجهني ترجمه الحافظ في " التعجيل " وقال : " مجهول . قاله الحسيني . وقال مرة : لا يدري من هو . وهو كلام الذهبي في " الميزان " , وقد ذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات " , وأخرج حديثه في " صحيحه " , وقرأت بخط الحافظ بن عبد الهادي : يحتمل أن يكون خالد بن سلمة . 
قلت : وهو بعيد لأن خالدا مخزومي وهذا جهني " . 
قلت : وما استبعده الحافظ هو الصواب , لما سيأتي , ووافقه على ذلك الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله تعالى في تعليقه على المسند ( 5 / 267 ) وأضاف إلى ذلك قوله : " وأقرب منه عندي أن يكون هو " موسى بن عبد الله أو ابن عبد الجهني ويكنى أبا سلمة , فإنه من هذه الطبقة " . 
قلت : وما استقر به الشيخ هو الذي أجزم به بدليل ما ذكره , مع ضميمة شيء آخر وهو أن موسى الجهني قد روى حديثاً آخر عن القاسم بن عبد الرحمن به , وهو الحديث الذي قبله فإذا ضمت إحدى الروايتين إلى الأخرى ينتج أن الراوي عن القاسم هو موسى أبو سلمة الجهني , وليس في الرواة من اسمه موسى الجهني إلا موسى بن عبد الله الجهني وهو الذي يكنى بأبي سلمة وهو ثقة من رجال مسلم , وكأن الحاكم رحمه الله أشار إلى هذه الحقيقة حين قال في الحديث " صحيح على شرط مسلم " فإن معنى ذلك أن رجاله رجال مسلم ومنهم أبو سلمة الجهني ولا يمكن أن يكون كذلك إلا إذا كان هو موسى بن عبد الله الجهني فاغتنم هذا التحقيق فإنك لا تراه في غير هذا الموضع . والحمد لله على توفيقه . بقي الكلام على الانقطاع الذي أشار إليه الحاكم , وأقره الذهبي عليه , وهو قوله : " إن سلم من إرسال عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله عن أبيه ... " . 
قلت : هو سالم منه , فقد ثبت سماعه منه بشهادة جماعة من الأئمة , منهم سفيان الثوري وشريك القاضي وابن معين والبخاري وأبو حاتم , وروى البخاري في " التاريخ الصغير " بإسناد لا بأس به عن القاسم بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن مسعود عن أبيه قال : " لما حضر عبد الله الوفاة , قال له ابنه عبد الرحمن : يا أبت أوصني , قال : ابك من خطيئتك " . 
فلا عبرة بعد ذلك بقول من نفى سماعه منه , لأنه لا حجة لديه على ذلك إلا عدم العلم بالسماع , ومن علم حجة على من يعلم . 
والحديث قال الهيثمي في " المجمع " ( 10 / 136 ) : " رواه أحمد وأبو يعلى والبزار والطبراني ورجال أحمد رجال الصحيح غير أبي سلمة الجهني وقد وثقه ابن حبان " !
قلت : وقد عرفت مما سبق من التحقيق أنه ثقة من رجال مسلم وأن اسمه موسى بن عبد الله . ولم ينفرد بهذا الحديث بل تابعه عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق عن القاسم بن عبد الله بن مسعود به , لم يذكر عن أبيه . 
أخرجه محمد بن الفضل بن غزوان الضبي في " كتاب الدعاء " ( ق 2 / 1 - 2 ) وابن السني في " عمل اليوم والليلة " ( 335 ) , وعبد الرحمن ابن إسحاق وهو أبو شيبة الواسطي متفق على تضعيفه . 
ثم رأيت الحديث قد رواه محمد بن عبد الباقي الأنصاري في " ستة مجالس " ( ق 8 / 1 ) من طريق الإمام أحمد , وقال مخرجه الحافظ محمد بن ناصر أبو الفضل البغدادي : " هذا حديث حسن عالي الإسناد , ورجاله ثقات " . 
وللحديث شاهد من حديث فياض عن عبد الله بن زبيد عن أبي موسى رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره نحوه . 
أخرجه ابن السني ( 343 ) بسند صحيح إلى فياض وهو ابن غزوان الضبي الكوفي قال أحمد : ثقة وشيخه عبد الله بن زبيد هو ابن الحارث اليامي الكوفي . قال ابن أبي حاتم ( 2 / 2 / 62 ) عن أبيه : " روى عنه الكوفيون " . ولم يذكر فيه جرحاً ولا تعديلاً . 
قلت : فهو مستور , ومثله يستشهد بحديثه إن شاء الله تعالى . 
والحديث قال الهيثمي : " رواه الطبراني وفيه من لم أعرفه " . 
قلت : وكأنه يعني عبد الله بن زبيد , وعليه فكأنه لم يقف على ترجمته في " الجرح والتعديل " , ولو أنه لم يذكر فيه تعديلاً أو تجريحاً , فإن العادة أن لا يقال في مثله " لم أعرفه " , كما هو معلوم عند المشتغلين بهذا العلم الشريف . 
( تنبيه ) وقع في هامش المجمع تعليقاً على الحديث خطأ فاحش , حيث جاء فيه : " قلت ( القائل هو ابن حجر ) : هذا الحديث أخرجه أبو داود والترمذي والنسائي من رواية عبد الجليل بهذا الإسناد , فلا وجه لاستدراكه . ابن حجر " . ووجه الخطأ أن هذا التعليق ليس محله هذا الحديث , بل هو الحديث الذي في " المجمع " بعد هذا , فإن هذا لم يروه أحد من أصحاب السنن المذكورين , وليس في إسناده عبد الجليل , بل هو في إسناده الحديث الآخر , وهو عن أبي بكرة رضي الله عنه , فأخطأ الناسخ أو الطابع فربط التعليق بالحديث الأول , وهو للآخر , وخفي ذلك على الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله , فإنه بعد أن أشار لهذا الحديث ونقل قول الهيثمي السابق في تخريج الحديث قال : " وعلق عليه الحافظ ابن حجر بخطه بهامش أصله ... " . ثم ذكر كلام الحافظ المتقدم ! 
وجملة القول أن الحديث صحيح من رواية ابن مسعود وحده , فكيف إذا انضم إليه حديث أبي موسى رضي الله عنهما . وقد صححه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وتلميذه ابن القيم , هذا وقد صرح بذلك في أكثر من كتاب من كتبه منها " شفاء العليل " ( ص 274 ) , وأما ابن تيمية فلست أذكر الآن في أي كتاب أو رسالة ذكر ذلك .



الحديث رقم 200

" نهى عن الصلاة بعد العصر إلا والشمس مرتفعة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 341
رواه أبو داود ( 1 / 200 ) والنسائي ( 1 / 97 ) وعنه ابن حزم في " المحلى " ( 3 / 31 ) وأبو يعلى في " مسنده " ( 1 / 119 ) وابن حبان في " صحيحه " ( 621 , 622 ) وابن الجارود في " المنتقى " ( 281 ) والبيهقي ( 2 / 458 ) والطيالسي ( 1 / 75 - من ترتيبه ) وأحمد ( 1 / 129 , 141 ) والمحاملي في " الأمالي " ( 3 / 95 / 1 ) والضياء في " الأحاديث المختارة , ( 1 / 258 , 259 ) عن هلال بن يساف عن وهب بن الأجدع عن # علي # رضي الله عنه مرفوعاً . 
وقال ابن حزم : " وهب بن الأجدع تابع ثقة مشهور , وسائر الرواة أشهر من أن يسأل عنهم , وهذه زيادة عدل لا يجوز تركها " . 
وصرح ابن حزم في مكان آخر ( 2 / 271 ) بصحة هذا عن علي رضي الله عنه ولا شك في ذلك , ولهذا قال الحافظ العراقي في " طرح التثريب " ( 2 / 187 ) وتبعه الحافظ ابن حجر في " الفتح " ( 2 / 50 ) : " وإسناده صحيح " . وأما البيهقي فقد حاد عن الجادة حين قال : " ووهب بن الأجدع ليس من شرطهما " . 
قلت : وهل من شرط صحة الحديث أن يكون على شرط الشيخين ? أو ليس قد صححا أحاديث كثيرة خارج كتابيهما وليست على شرطهما ? ! ثم قال : " وهذا حديث واحد , وما مضى في النهي عنهما ممتد إلى غروب الشمس حديث عدد , فهو أولي أن يكون محفوظاً " . 
قلت : كلاهما محفوظ , وإن كان ما رواه العدد أقوى , ولكن ليس من أصول أهل العلم , رد الحديث القوي لمجرد مخالفة ظاهرة لما هو أقوى منه مع إمكان الجمع بينهما ! وهو كذلك هنا , فإن هذا الحديث مقيد للأحاديث التي أشار إليها البيهقي كقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ولا صلاة بعد العصر حتى تغرب الشمس " متفق عليه . فهذا مطلق , يقيده حديث علي رضي الله عنه , وإلى هذا أشار ابن حزم رحمه الله بقوله المتقدم : " وهذه زيادة عدل لا يجوز تركها " . 
ثم قال البيهقي : " وقد روي عن علي رضي الله عنه ما يخالف هذا . وروي ما يوافقه " ، ثم ساق هو والضياء في " المختارة " ( 1 / 185 ) من طريق سفيان قال : أخبرني أبو إسحاق عن عاصم بن ضمرة عن علي رضي الله عنه قال : " كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي ركعتين في دبر كل صلاة مكتوبة , إلا الفجر والعصر " . 
قلت : وهذا لا يخالف الحديث الأول إطلاقاً , لأنه إنما ينفي أن يكون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى ركعتين بعد صلاة العصر , والحديث الأول لا يثبت ذلك حتى يعارض بهذا , وغاية ما فيه أنه يدل على جواز الصلاة بعد العصر إلى ما قبل اصفرار الشمس , وليس يلزم أن يفعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كل ما أثبت جوازه بالدليل الشرعي كما هو ظاهر . 
نعم قد ثبت عن أم سلمة وعائشة رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى ركعتين سنة الظهر البعدية بعد صلاة العصر , وقالت عائشة : إنه صلى الله عليه وسلم داوم عليها بعد ذلك , فهذا يعارض حديث علي الثاني , والجمع بينهما سهل , فكل حدث بما علم , ومن علم حجة على من لم يعلم , ويظهر أن عليا رضي الله عنه علم فيما بعد من بعض الصحابة ما نفاه في هذا الحديث , فقد ثبت عنه صلاته صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد العصر وذلك قول البيهقي : " وأما الذي يوافقه ففيما أخبرنا ... " ثم ساق من طريق شعبة عن أبي إسحاق عن عاصم بن ضمرة قال : " كنا مع علي رضي الله عنه في سفر فصلى بنا العصر ركعتين ثم دخل فسطاطه وأنا أنظر , فصلى ركعتين " . 
ففي هذا أن عليا رضي الله عنه عمل بما دل عليه حديثه الأول من الجواز . 
وروى ابن حزم ( 3 / 4 ) عن بلال مؤذن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " لم ينه عن الصلاة إلا عند غروب الشمس " . 
قلت : وإسناده صحيح , وهو شاهد قوي لحديث علي رضي الله عنهم . 
وأما الركعتان بعد العصر , فقد روى ابن حزم القول بمشروعيتهما عن جماعة من الصحابة , فمن شاء فليرجع إليه . 
وما دل عليه الحديث من جواز الصلاة ولو نفلاً بعد صلاة العصر وقبل اصفرار الشمس هو الذي ينبغي الاعتماد عليه في هذه المسألة التي كثرت الأقوال فيها , وهو الذي ذهب إليه ابن حزم تبعاً لابن عمر رضي الله عنه كما ذكره الحافظ العراقي وغيره , فلا تكن ممن تغره الكثرة , إذا كانت على خلاف السنة . 
ثم وجدت للحديث طريقاً أخرى عن علي رضي الله عنه بلفظ : ( لا تصلوا بعد العصر , إلا أن تصلوا والشمس مرتفعة ) . 
أخرجه الإمام أحمد ( 1 / 130 ) : حدثنا إسحاق بن يوسف : أخبرنا سفيان عن أبي إسحاق عن عاصم عن علي رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : فذكره : 
قلت : وهذا سند جيد , رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الشيخين غير عاصم وهو ابن ضمرة السلولي وهو صدوق . كما في " التقريب " . 
قلت : فهذه الطريق مما يعطي الحديث قوة على قوة , لاسيما وهي من طريق عاصم الذي روى عن علي أيضاً أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان لا يصلي بعد العصر , فادعى البيهقي من أجل هذه الرواية إعلال الحديث , وأجبنا عن ذلك بما تقدم , ثم تأكدنا من صحة الجواب حين وقفنا على الحديث من طريق عاصم أيضاً . فالحمد لله على توفيقه . 
ثم وجدت له شاهداً حسناً من حديث أنس , سيأتي برقم ( 308 ) .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي
 :f2: 
[/frame]

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="14 80"]
سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 201
" من حدثكم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يبول قائماً فلا تصدقوه , ما كان يبول إلا قاعداً " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 345 :
أخرجه النسائي ( 1 / 11 ) والترمذي ( 1 / 17 ) وابن ماجه ( 1 / 130 ) والطيالسي ( 1 / 45 من ترتيبه ) كلهم عن شريك بن المقدام عن شريح عن أبيه عن # عائشة # قالت ... فذكره .
وقال الترمذي : " حديث عائشة أحسن شيء في الباب وأصح " .
قلت ... وهذا ليس معناه تحسين الحديث بله تصحيحه كما هو معروف في علم المصطلح وكأن ذلك لضعف شريك القاضي , ولكنه لم ينفرد به . بل تابعه سفيان الثوري عن المقدام بن شريح به .
أخرجه أبو عوانة في " صحيحه " ( 1 / 198 ) والحاكم ( 1 / 181 ) والبيهقي ( 1 / 101 ) وأحمد ( 1 / 136 , 192 , 213 ) من طرق عن سفيان به . 
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح على شرط الشيخين " , ووافقه الذهبي , وفيه نظر , فإن المقدام ابن شريح وأبوه لم يحتج بهما البخاري فهو على شرط مسلم وحده .
وقال الذهبي في " المهذب " ( 1 / 22 / 2 ) : " سنده صحيح " .
فتبين مما سبق أن الحديث صحيح بهذه المتابعة , وقد خفيت على الترمذي فلم يصحح الحديث , وليس ذلك غريباً , و لكن الغريب أن يخفى ذلك على غير واحد من الحفاظ المتأخرين , أمثال العراقي والسيوطي وغيرهما , فأعلا الحديث بشريك , ورداً على الحاكم تصحيحه إياه متوهمين أنه عنده من طريقه , وليس كذلك كما عرفت , وكنت اغتررت بكلامهم هذا لما وضعت التعليق على " مشكاة المصابيح " , وكان تعليقاً سريعاً اقتضته ظروف خاصة , لم تساعدنا على استقصاء طرق الحديث كما هي عادتنا , فقلت في التعليق على هذا الحديث من " المشكاة " ( 365 ) .
" وإسناده ضعيف فيه شريك , وهو ابن عبد الله القاضي وهو سيء الحفظ " .
والآن أجزم بصحة الحديث للمتابعة المذكورة . ونسأل الله تعالى أن لا يؤاخذنا بتقصيرنا .
قلت آنفاً : اغتررنا بكلام العراقي والسيوطي , وذلك أن الأخير قال في " حاشيته
على النسائي " ( 1 / 12 ) .
" قال الشيخ ولي الدين ( هو العراقي ) : هذا الحديث فيه لين , لأن فيه شريكاً القاضي وهو متكلم فيه بسوء الحفظ , وما قال الترمذي : إنه أصح شيء في هذا الباب لا يدل على صحته , ولذلك قال ابن القطان : إنه لا يقال فيه : صحيح , وتساهل الحاكم في التصحيح معروف , وكيف يكون على شرط الشيخين مع أن البخاري لم يخرج لشريك بالكلية , ومسلم خرج له استشهاداً , لا احتجاجاً " .
نقله السيوطي وأقره ! ثم تتابع العلماء على تقليدهما كالسندي في حاشيته على النسائي , ثم الشيخ عبد الله الرحماني المباركفوري في " مرقاة المفاتيح شرح مشكاة المصابيح " ( 1 / 253 ) , وغيرهم , ولم أجد حتى الآن من نبه على أوهام هؤلاء العلماء , ولا على هذه المتابعة , إلا أن الحافظ رحمه الله كأنه أشار إليها في " الفتح " ( 1 / 382 ) حين ذكر الحديث : وقال : " رواه أبو عوانة في " صحيحه " و " الحاكم " .
فاقتصر في العزو عليهما لأنه ليس في طريقهما شريك , بخلاف أصحاب " السنن " ولذلك لم يعزه إليهم , والحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله .
واعلم أن قول عائشة إنما هو باعتبار علمها , وإلا فقد ثبت في " الصحيحين " وغيرهما من حديث حذيفة رضي الله عنه قال : " أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سباطة قوم فبال قائماً " .
ولذلك فالصواب جواز البول قاعداً وقائماً , والمهم أمن الرشاش , فبأيهما حصل
وجب .
وأما النهي عن البول قائماً فلم يصح فيه حديث , مثل حديث " لا تبل قائماً " وقد تكلمت عليه في " الأحاديث الضعيفة " رقم ( 938 ) .

الحديث رقم 202

" إن الشمس لم تحبس على بشر إلا ليوشع ليالي سار إلى بيت المقدس " وفي رواية " غزا نبي من الأنبياء , فقال لقومه : لا يتبعني رجل قد ملك بضع امرأة , وهو يريد أن يبني بها , ولما يبن " بها " , ولا آخر قد بنى بنياناً , ولما يرفع سقفها , ولا آخر قد اشترى غنماً أو خلفات , وهو منتظر ولادها , قال : فغزا , فأدنى للقرية حين صلاة العصر , أو قريباً من ذلك , " وفي رواية : فلقي العدو عند غيبوبة الشمس " , فقال للشمس : أنت مأمورة , وأنا مأمور , اللهم احبسها علي شيئاً , فحبست عليه , حتى فتح الله عليه , " فغنموا الغنائم " , قال : فجمعوا ما غنموا , فأقبلت النار لتأكله , فأبت أن تطعمه " وكانوا إذا غنموا الغنمية بعث الله تعالى عليها النار فأكلتها " فقال : فيكم غلول , فليبايعني من كل قبيلة رجل , فبايعوه , فلصقت يد رجل بيده , فقال : فيكم الغلول , فلتبايعني قبيلتك , فبايعته , قال : فلصقت بيد رجلين أو ثلاثة " يده " , فقال : فيكم الغلول , أنتم غللتم , " قال : أجل قد غللنا صورة وجه بقرة من ذهب " , قال : فأخرجوه له مثل رأس بقرة من ذهب , قال : فوضعوه في المال , وهو بالصعيد , فأقبلت النار فأكلته , فلم تحل الغنائم لأحد من قبلنا , ذلك بأن الله تبارك وتعالى رأى ضعفنا وعجزنا فطيبها لنا , " وفي رواية " فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عند ذلك : إن الله أطعمنا الغنائم رحمة بنا وتخفيفاً , لما علم من ضعفنا " .
قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 348 :
هذا حديث صحيح جليل , مما حفظه لنا أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه وله عنه أربع طرق :
الأولى : قال الإمام أحمد ( 2 / 325 ) . حدثنا أسود بن عامر , حدثنا أبو بكر عن هشام عن ابن سيرين عن # أبي هريرة # قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .... فذكر الرواية الأولى . 
وهكذا أخرجه الطحاوي في " مشكل الآثار " ( 2 / 10 ) من طريقين آخرين عن الأسود بن عامر به . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد جيد , رجاله كلهم ثقات من رجال الشيخين عدا أبا بكر وهو ابن عياش , فإنه من رجال البخاري وحده , وفيه كلام , لا ينزل به حديثه عن رتبة الحسن , وأحسن ما قرأت فيه قول ابن حبان في ترجمته من " الثقات " ( 2 / 324 ) : " كان أبو بكر من الحفاظ المتقنين , وكان يحيى القطان , وابن المديني يسيئان الرأي فيه , وذلك أنه لما كبر سنه , ساء حفظه , فكان يهم إذا روى , والخطأ والوهم شيئان لا ينفك عنهما البشر , فلو كثر الخطأ حتى كان غالباً على صوابه لاستحق مجانبة رواياته , فأما عند الوهم يهم , أو الخطأ يخطىء , لا يستحق ترك حديثه بعد تقدم عدالته وصحة سماعه " . ثم قال : " والصواب في أمره مجانبة ما علم أنه أخطأ فيه , والاحتجاج بما يرويه , سواء وافق الثقات " أو لا " , لأنه داخل في جملة أهل العدالة , ومن صحت عدالته لم يستحق القدح ولا الجرح , إلا بعد زوال العدالة عنه بأحد أسباب الجرح . 
وهذا حكم كل محدث ثقة صحت عدالته , وتيقن خطؤه " . 
قلت : ولهذا صرح الحافظ ابن حجر في " الفتح " بصحة هذا السند , ثم قال ( 6 / 154 ) : " فإن رجال إسناده محتج بهم في الصحيح " . 
وسبقه إلى نحوه الحافظ ابن كثير كما سيأتي , وكذا الذهبي كما في " تنزيه الشريعة " ( 1 / 379 ) . 
الطريق الثانية : قال الإمام أحمد أيضاً ( 2 / 318 ) : 
" حدثنا عبد الرزاق بن همام حدثنا معمر عن همام عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .... فذكر أحاديث كثيرة فوق المائة بهذا الإسناد , هذا الحديث أحدها , وهي جميعها في " صحيفة همام بن منبه " التي رواها أبو الحسن أحمد ابن يوسف السلمي عن عبد الرزاق به , وهذا الحديث فيها برقم ( 123 ) . 
وقد أخرجه مسلم في " صحيحه " ( 5 / 145 ) من طريق محمد بن رافع : حدثنا عبد الرزاق به بالرواية الثانية , واللفظ لمسلم . 
ثم أخرجه هو والبخاري في " صحيحه " ( 6 / 154 - 156 , 9 / 193 بشرح " الفتح " ) عن عبد الله بن المبارك عن معمر به . 
الطريق الثالثة : قال الطحاوي ( 2 / 10 - 11 ) : " حدثنا محمد بن إسماعيل بن سالم الصائغ , حدثنا عبيد الله بن عمر بن ميسرة يعني القواريري , حدثنا معاذ بن هشام عن أبيه عن قتادة عن سعيد بن المسيب عن أبي هريرة به مثل الرواية الثانية , وفيها أكثر الزيادات التي جعلناها بين القوسين ( ) . 
وهذا سند صحيح , رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الشيخين غير محمد بن إسماعيل هذا .
قال ابن أبي حاتم ( 3 / 2 / 190 ) : " سمعت منه بمكة , وهو صدوق " . 
وهذه الطريق عزاها الحافظ ( 6 / 155 ) للنسائي وأبي عوانة وابن حبان . 
الطريق الرابعة : أخرجها الحاكم ( 2 / 129 ) عن مبارك بن فضالة عن عبيد الله ابن عمر عن سعيد المقبري عن أبي هريرة مثل الرواية الثانية , وزاد في آخره : " فقال كعب : صدق الله ورسوله , هكذا والله في كتاب الله , يعني في التوراة , ثم قال : يا أبا هريرة أحدثكم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أي نبي كان ? قال : لا ، قال كعب : هو يوشع بن نون , قال : فحدثكم أي قرية هي ? قال : لا , قال : هي مدينة أريحا " . 
وقال الحاكم : " حديث غريب صحيح " . ووافقه الذهبي ! كذا قالا , ومبارك بن فضالة مدلس وقد عنعنه , فليس إسناده صحيحاً , بل ولا حسناً , ومن هذه الطريق رواه البزار أيضاً , كما في " البداية والنهاية " لابن كثير ( 1 / 324 ) . 
ثم إن في هذه الطريق نكارة واضحة , وهي في هذه الزيادة , فإن فيها تسميته النبي بـ ( يوشع ) موقوفاً على كعب , وهي في الرواية الأولى مرفوعة إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
وفيها تسمية المدينة بـ ( أريحا ) , وفي الرواية الأولى أنها بيت المقدس وهذا هو الصواب , ومن الغريب أن يغفل عن هذا الحافظ ابن حجر , فيقول في تفسير ( القرية ) المذكورة في رواية " الصحيحين " : " هي أريحا , بفتح الهمزة وكسر الراء , بعدها تحتانية ساكنة ومهملة مع القصر سماها الحاكم في روايته عن كعب " .
فغفل عما ذكرنا من تسميتها بـ " بيت المقدس " في الحديث المرفوع مع أنه قد ذكره قبيل ذلك في كتابه وصححه كما نقلته عنه آنفاً . 
وقد تنبه لذلك الحافظ ابن كثير , فإنه بعد أن نقل عن أهل الكتاب أن حبس الشمس ليوشع وقع في فتح ( أريحا ) قال ( 1 / 323 ) : " فيه نظر , والأشبه - والله أعلم - أن هذا كان في فتح بيت المقدس الذي هو المقصود الأعظم , وفتح ( أريحا ) كان وسيلة إليه " . 
ثم استدل على ذلك بالرواية الأولى للحديث , ثم قال بعد أن ساقه من طريق أحمد وحده : " انفرد به أحمد من هذا الوجه , وهو على شرط البخاري . وفيه دلالة على أن الذي فتح بيت المقدس هو يوشع بن نون عليه السلام لا موسى , وأن حبس الشمس كان في فتح بيت المقدس لا أريحا لما قلنا " . 
غريب الحديث 
( بضع امرأة ) . قال الحافظ : " بضم الموحدة وسكون المعجمة , البضع يطلق على الفرج والتزويج والجماع والمعاني الثلاثة لائقة هنا , ويطلق أيضاً على المهر وعلى الطلاق " . 
( و لما يبن بها ) أي لم يدخل عليها , لكن التعبير بـ ( لما ) يشعر بتوقع ذلك . ( خلفات ) بفتح المعجمة وكسر اللام بعدها فاء خفيفة جمع ( خلفة ) وهي الحامل من النوق , وقد يطلق على غير النوق . 
( احبسها على شيئاً ) هو منصوب نصب المصدر , أي قدر ما تقتضي حاجتنا من فتح البلد . قال عياض , اختلف في حبس الشمس هنا , فقيل : ردت على أدراجها , وقيل : وقفت , وقيل : بطئت حركتها . وكل ذلك محتمل , والثالث أرجح عند ابن بطال وغيره . 
قلت : وأيها كان الأرجح , فالمتبادر من الحبس أن الغرض منه أن يتمكن النبي يوشع وقومه من صلاة العصر قبل غروب الشمس , وليس هذا هو المراد , بل الغرض , أن يتمكن من الفتح قبل الليل , لأن الفتح كان يوم الجمعة , فإذا دخل الليل دخل يوم السبت الذي حرم الله عليهم العمل , وهذا إذا صح ما ذكره ابن كثير عن أهل الكتاب : " وذكروا أنه انتهى من محاصرته لها يوم الجمعة بعد العصر , فلما غربت الشمس أو كادت تغرب , ويدخل عليهم السبت الذي جعل عليهم وشرع لهم ذلك الزمان ... والله أعلم . 
من فوائد الحديث 
1 - قال المهلب : فيه أن فتن الدنيا تدعو النفس إلى الهلع ومحبة البقاء . 
لأن من ملك بضع امرأة , ولم يدخل بها , أو دخل بها , وكان على قرب من ذلك , فإن قلبه متعلق بالرجوع إليها , ويجد الشيطان السبيل إلى شغل قلبه عما هو عليه وكذلك غير المرأة من أحوال الدنيا .‎
2 - قال ابن المنير : يستفاد منه الرد على العامة في تقديمهم الحج على الزواج , ظناً منهم أن التعفف إنما يتأكد بعد الحج , بل الأولى أن يتعفف ثم يحج . 
قلت : وقد روي في موضوع الحج قبل الزواج أو بعده حديثان كلاهما عن أبي هريرة مرفوعاً , ولكنهما موضوعان , كما بينته في " سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة " ( رقم 221 - 222 ) . 
3 - وفيه أن الشمس لم تحبس لأحد إلا ليوشع عليه السلام , ففيه إشارة إلى ضعف ما يروى أنه وقع ذلك لغيره , ومن تمام الفائدة أن أسوق ما وقفنا عليه من ذلك : 
1 - ما ذكره ابن إسحاق في " المبتدأ " من طريق يحيى بن عروة بن الزبير عن أبيه أن الشمس حبست لموسى عليه السلام لما حمل تابوت يوسف صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
قلت : وهذا موقوف , والظاهر أنه من الإسرائيليات . وقصة نقل موسى لعظام يوسف عليهما السلام من قبره في مصر في " المستدرك " ( 2 / 571 - 572 ) بسند صحيح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم وليس فيها ذكر لحبس الشمس . 
2 - أنها حبست لداود عليه السلام . 
أخرجه الخطيب في " ذم النجوم " له من طريق أبي حذيفة , وابن إسحاق في " المبتدأ " بإسناد له عن علي موقوفاً مطولاً . 
قال الحافظ : وإسناده ضعيف جداً , وحديث أبي هريرة المشار إليه عند أحمد أولى , فإن رجال إسناده محتج بهم في الصحيح , فالمعتمد أنها لم تحبس إلا ليوشع " . 
3 - أنها حبست لسليمان بن داود عليهما السلام , في قصة عرضه للخيل , وقوله الذي حكاه الله عنه في القرآن : " ردوها علي " . 
رواه الثعلبي ثم البغوي عن ابن عباس . قال الحافظ : 
" وهذا لا يثبت عن ابن عباس ولا عن غيره , والثابت عن جمهور أهل العلم بالتفسير من الصحابة ومن بعدهم أن الضمير المؤنث في قوله : ( ردوها علي ) للخيل . والله أعلم " . 
4 - ما حكاه عياض أن الشمس ردت للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم الخندق لما شغلوا عن صلاة العصر حتى غربت الشمس , فردها الله عليه حتى صلى العصر . 
قال الحافظ : " كذا قال ! وعزاه للطحاوي , والذي رأيته في " مشكل الآثار " للطحاوي ما قدمت ذكره من حديث أسماء " . 
قلت : ويأتي حديث أسماء قريبا إن شاء الله تعالى . وقصة انشغاله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن صلاة العصر في " الصحيحين " وغيرهما وليس فيها ذكر لرد الشمس عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم , انظر " نصب الراية " ( 2 / 164 ) .
5 - ومن هذا القبيل ما ذكره يونس بن بكير في زياداته في " مغازي ابن إسحاق " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما أخبر قريشاً صبيحة الإسراء أنه رأى العير التي لهم وأنها تقدم مع شروق الشمس , فدعا الله فحبست الشمس حتى دخلت العير . 
قلت : وهذا معضل , وأما الحافظ فقال : " وهذا منقطع , لكن وقع في " الأوسط " للطبراني من حديث جابر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .

الحديث رقم 203

" افترقت اليهود على إحدى أو اثنتين وسبعين فرقة , وتفرقت النصارى على إحدى أو اثنتين وسبعين فرقة , وتفترق أمتي على ثلاث وسبعين فرقة " .
قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 356 :
أخرجه أبو داود ( 2 / 503 - طبع الحلبي ) والترمذي ( 3 / 367 ) وابن ماجه ( 2 / 479 ) وابن حبان في " صحيحه " ( 1834 ) والآجري في " الشريعة " ( ص 25 ) والحاكم ( 1 / 128 ) وأحمد ( 2 / 332 ) وأبو يعلى في " مسنده " ( ق 280 / 2 ) من طرق عن محمد بن عمرو عن أبي سلمة عن # أبي هريرة # مرفوعاً به . 
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن صحيح " . 
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح على شرط مسلم " . ووافقه الذهبي . 
قلت : وفيه نظر فإن محمد بن عمرو , فيه كلام ولذلك لم يحتج به مسلم , وإنما روى له متابعة , وهو حسن الحديث , وأما قول الكوثري في مقدمة " التبصير في الدين " ( ص 5 ) أنه لا يحتج به إذا لم يتابع , فمن مغالطاته , أو مخالفاته المعروفة , فإن الذي استقر عليه رأي المحدثين من المحققين الذين درسوا أقوال الأئمة المتقدمين فيه أنه حسن الحديث يحتج به , من هؤلاء النووي والذهبي والعسقلاني وغيره . على أن الكوثري إنما حاول الطعن في هذا الحديث لظنه أن فيه الزيادة المعروفة بلفظ : " كلها في النار إلا واحدة " , وهو ظن باطل , فإنها لم ترد في شيء من المصادر التي وقفت عليها من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه من هذا الوجه عنه . 
وقد ذكره السيوطي في " الجامع الصغير " كما أوردته بدون الزيادة , ولكنه عزاه لأصحاب " السنن " الأربعة , وهذا وهم آخر , فإن النسائي منهم ولم يخرجه , وقد نص على ذلك كله الحافظ في " تخريج الكشاف " ( 4 / 63 ) بقوله : " رواه أصحاب " السنن " إلا النسائي من رواية أبي هريرة دون قوله : ( كلها الخ ) " . 
والكوثري إنما اغتر في ذلك بكلام السخاوي على الحديث في " المقاصد الحسنة " ( ص 158‎) فإنه ذكره من حديثه بهذه الزيادة , وعزاه للثلاثة وابن حبان والحاكم ! وأما العجلوني في " الكشف " فقد قلد أصله " المقاصد " فيها , ولكنه اقتصر في العزو على ابن ماجه وابن حبان والحاكم . وكل ذلك وهم نشأ من التقليد وعدم الرجوع إلى الأصول , وممن وقع في هذا التقليد مع أنه كثير التنديد به العلامة الشوكاني فإنه أورده في " الفوائد المجموعة " بهذه الزيادة وقال ( 502 ) : " قال في " المقاصد " : حسن صحيح , وروي عن أبي هريرة وسعد وابن عمر وأنس وجابر وغيرهم " . 
وهذا منه تلخيص لكلام " المقاصد " , وإلا فليس هذا لفظه , ولا قال : حسن صحيح , وإنما هو قول الترمذي كما تقدم , وقد نقله السخاوي عنه وأقره ,‎ ولذلك استساغ الشوكاني جعله من كلامه , وهو جائز لا غبار عليه . وإذا كان كذلك فالشوكاني قد قلد أيضاً الحافظ السخاوي في كلامه على هذا الحديث مع ما فيه من الخطأ . والعصمة لله وحده . 
على أن للشوكاني في هذا المقام خطأ آخر أفحش من هذا . وهو تضعيفه في " تفسيره " لهذه الزيادة مقلداً أيضاً في ذلك غيره , مع أنها زيادة صحيحة , وردت عن غير واحد من الصحابة بأسانيد جيدة كما قال بعض الأئمة , وإن تجاهل ذلك كله الكوثري اتباعاً منه للهوى , وإلا فمثله لا يخفى عليه ذلك , والله المستعان . 
وقد وردت الزيادة المشار إليها من حديث معاوية رضي الله عنه , وهذا لفظه : " ألا إن من قبلكم من أهل الكتاب افترقوا على ثنتين وسبعين ملة , وإن هذه الملة ستفترق على ثلاث وسبعين , ثنتان وسبعون في النار , وواحدة في الجنة , وهي الجماعة " .


لحديث رقم 204

" ألا إن من قبلكم من أهل الكتاب افترقوا على ثنتين وسبعين ملة , وإن هذه الملة ستفترق على ثلاث وسبعين , ثنتان وسبعون في النار , وواحدة في الجنة , وهي الجماعة " .
قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 358 :
أخرجه أبو داود ( 2 / 503 - 504 ) , والدارمي ( 2 / 241 ) وأحمد ( 4 / 102 ) وكذا الحاكم ( 1 / 128 ) والآجري في " الشريعة " ( 18 ) وابن بطة في " الإبانة " ( 2 / 108 / 2 , 119 / 1 ) واللالكائي في " شرح السنة " ( 1 / 23 / 1 ) من طريق صفوان قال : حدثني أزهر بن عبد الله الهوزني عن أبي عامر عبد الله بن لحي عن # معاوية بن أبي سفيان # أنه قام فينا فقال : ألا إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قام فينا فقال .... فذكره . 
وقال الحاكم وقد ساقه عقب أبي هريرة المتقدم : " هذه أسانيد تقام بها الحجة في تصحيح هذا الحديث " . ووافقه الذهبي . 
وقال الحافظ في " تخريج الكشاف " ( ص 63 ) : " وإسناده حسن " .
قلت : وإنما لم يصححه , لأن أزهر بن عبد الله هذا لم يوثقه غير العجلي وابن حبان ولما ذكر الحافظ في " التهذيب " قول الأزدي : " يتكلمون فيه " , تعقبه بقوله : " لم يتكلموا إلا في مذهبه " . ولهذا قال في " التقريب " . " صدوق , تكلموا فيه للنصب " . 
والحديث أورده الحافظ ابن كثير في تفسيره ( 1 / 390 ) من رواية أحمد , ولم يتكلم على سنده بشيء , ولكنه أشار إلى تقويته بقوله : " وقد ورد هذا الحديث من طرق " . 
ولهذا قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في " المسائل " ( 83 / 2 ) . " هو حديث صحيح مشهور " . وصححه أيضاً الشاطبي في " الاعتصام " ( 3 / 38 ) . 
ومن طرق الحديث التي أشار إليها ابن كثير , وفيها الزيادة , ما ذكره الحافظ العراقي في " تخريج الإحياء " ( 3 / 199 ) قال : " رواه الترمذي من حديث عبد الله بن عمرو وحسنه , وأبو داود من حديث معاوية , وابن ماجه من حديث أنس وعوف بن مالك , وأسانيدها جياد " . 
قلت : ولحديث أنس طرق كثيرة جداً تجمع عندي منها سبعة , وفيها كلها الزيادة المشار إليها , مع زيادة أخرى يأتي التنبيه عليها , وهذه هي : 
الطريق الأولى : عن قتادة عنه . 
أخرجه ابن ماجة ( 2 / 480 ) , وقال البوصيري في " الزوائد " : " إسناده صحيح , رجاله ثقات " . 
قلت : وفي تصحيحه نظر عندي لا ضرورة لذكره الآن , فإنه لا بأس به في الشواهد . 
الثانية : عن العميري عنه . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 3 / 120 ) , والعميري هذا لم أعرفه وغالب الظن أنه محرف من ( النميري ) واسمه زياد بن عبد الله فقد روى عن أنس , وعنه صدقة بن يسار , وهو الذي روى هذا الحديث عنه , والنميري ضعيف , وبقية رجاله ثقات . 
الثالثة : عن ابن لهيعة حدثنا خالد بن يزيد عن سعيد بن أبي هلال عنه . وزاد : " قالوا : يا رسول الله من تلك الفرقة ? قال : الجماعة الجماعة " . 
أخرجه أحمد أيضاً ( 3 / 145 ) وسنده حسن في الشواهد . 
الرابعة : عن سلمان أو سليمان بن طريف عنه . 
أخرجه الآجري في " الشريعة " ( 17 ) وابن بطة في " الإبانة " ( 2 / 118 / 2 ) وابن طريف هذا لم أجد له ترجمة . 
الخامسة : عن سويد بن سعيد قال : حدثنا مبارك بن سحيم عن عبد العزيز ابن صهيب عن أنس . 
أخرجه الآجري , وسويد ضعيف , وأخرجه ابن بطة أيضاً , ولكني لا أدري إذا كان من هذا الوجه أو من طريق آخر عن عبد العزيز فإن كتابه بعيد عني الآن . السادسة : عن أبي معشر عن يعقوب بن زيد بن طلحة عن زيد بن أسلم عن أنس به . وفيه الزيادة .‎
أخرجه الآجري ( 16 ) . وأبو معشر اسمه نجيح بن عبد الرحمن السندي وهو ضعيف . 
ومن طريقه رواه ابن مردويه كما في " تفسير ابن كثير " ( 2 / 76 - 77 ) . السابعة : عن عبد الله بن سفيان المدني عن يحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري عنه . 
وفيه الزيادة بلفظ : " قال : ما أنا عليه وأصحابي " . 
أخرجه العقيلي في " الضعفاء " ( ص 207 - 208 ) والطبراني في " الصغير " ( 150 ) وقال : " لم يروه عن يحيى إلا عبد الله بن سفيان " . وقال العقيلي : " لا يتابع على حديثه " . 
قلت : وهو على كل حال خير من الأبرد بن أشرس فإنه روى هذا الحديث أيضاً عن يحيى بن سعيد به , فإنه قلب متنه , وجعله بلفظ : " تفترق أمتي على سبعين أو إحدى وسبعين فرقة كلهم في الجنة إلا فرقة واحدة , قالوا : يا رسول الله من هم ? قال : الزنادقة وهم القدرية " . 
أورده العقيلي أيضاً وقال : " ليس له أصل من حديث يحيى بن سعيد " وقال الذهبي في " الميزان " : " أبرد بن أشرس قال ابن خزيمة : كذاب وضاع " . 
قلت : وقد حاول بعض ذوي الأهواء من المعاصرين تمشية حال هذا الحديث بهذا اللفظ الباطل , وتضعيف هذا الحديث الصحيح , وقد بينت وضع ذاك في " سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة " رقم ( 1035 ) , والغرض الآن إتمام الكلام على هذا اللفظ الصحيح , فقد تبين بوضوح أن الحديث ثابت لا شك فيه , ولذلك تتابع العلماء خلفا عن سلف على الاحتجاج به حتى قال الحاكم في أول كتابه " المستدرك " : " إنه حديث كبير في الأصول " ولا أعلم أحداً قد طعن فيه , إلا بعض من لا يعتد بتفرده وشذوذه , أمثال الكوثري الذي سبق أن أشرنا إلى شيء من تنطعه وتحامله على الطريق الأولى لهذا الحديث , التي ليس فيها الزيادة المتقدمة : " كلها في النار " , جاهلاً بل متجاهلاً حديث معاوية وأنس على كثرة طرقه عن أنس كما رأيت . وليته لم يقتصر على ذلك إذن لما التفتنا إليه كثيراً , ولكنه دعم رأيه بالنقل عن بعض الأفاضل , ألا وهو العلامة ابن الوزير اليمني , وذكر أنه قال في كتابه : " العواصم والقواصم " ما نصه : " إياك أن تغتر بزيادة " كلها في النار إلا واحدة " فإنها زيادة فاسدة , ولا يبعد أن تكون من دسيس الملاحدة . وقد قال ابن حزم : إن هذا الحديث لا يصح " . 
وقفت على هذا التضعيف منذ سنوات . ثم أوقفني بعض الطلاب في " الجامعة الإسلامية " على قول الشوكاني في تفسيره " فتح القدير " ( 2 / 56 ) : " قال ابن كثير في تفسيره : وحديث افتراق الأمم إلى بضع وسبعين , مروي من طرق عديدة , قد ذكرناها في موضع آخر . انتهى . قلت : أما زيادة كونها في النار إلا واحدة " فقد ضعفها جماعة من المحدثين ( ! ) , بل قال ابن حزم : إنها موضوعة " . 
ولا أدري من الذين أشار إليهم بقوله : " جماعة ... " فإني لا أعلم أحداً من المحدثين المتقدمين ضعف هذه الزيادة , بل إن الجماعة قد صححوها وقد سبق ذكر أسمائهم , وأما ابن حزم فلا أدري أين ذكر ذلك , وأول ما يتبادر للذهن أنه في كتابه " الفصل في الملل والنحل " وقد رجعت إليه , وقلبت مظانه فلم أعثر عليه ثم إن النقل عنه مختلف , فابن الوزير قال عنه : " لا يصح " , والشوكاني قال عنه : " إنها موضوعة " , وشتان بين النقلين كما لا يخفى , فإن صح ذلك عن ابن حزم , فهو مردود من وجهين : 
الأول : أن النقد العلمي الحديثي قد دل على صحة هذه الزيادة , فلا عبرة بقول من ضعفها . 
والآخر : أن الذين صححوها أكثر وأعلم بالحديث من ابن حزم , لاسيما وهو معروف عند أهل العلم بتشدده في النقد , فلا ينبغي أن يحتج به إذا تفرد عند عدم المخالفة فكيف إذا خالف ?‎! 
وأما ابن الوزير , فكلامه الذي نقله الكوثري يشعر بأنه لم يطعن في الزيادة من جهة إسنادها , بل من حيث معناها , وما كان كذلك فلا ينبغي الجزم بفساد المعنى لإمكان توجيهه وجهة صالحة ينتفي به الفساد الذي ادعاه . وكيف يستطاع الجزم بفساد معنى حديث تلقاه كبار الأئمة والعلماء من مختلف الطبقات بالقبول وصرحوا بصحته , هذا يكاد يكون مستحيلاً ! 
وإن مما يؤيد ما ذكرته أمرين : 
الأول : أن ابن الوزير في كتاب آخر له قد صحح حديث معاوية هذا , ألا وهو كتابه القيم : " الروض الباسم في الذب عن سنة أبي القاسم " فقد عقد فيه فصلاً خاصاً في الصحابة الذين طعن فيهم الشيعة وردوا أحاديثهم , ومنهم معاوية رضي الله عنه , فسرد ما له من الأحاديث في كتب السنة مع الشواهد من طريق جماعة آخرين من الصحابة لم تطعن فيه الشيعة , فكان هذا الحديث منها ! 
الأمر الآخر : أن بعض المحققين من العلماء اليمانيين ممن نقطع أنه وقف على كتب ابن الوزير , ألا وهو الشيخ صالح المقبلي , قد تكلم على هذا الحديث بكلام جيد من جهة ثبوته ومعناه , وقد ذكر فيه أن بعضهم ضعف هذا الحديث فكأنه يشير بذلك إلى ابن الوزير . وأنت إذا تأملت كلامه وجدته يشير إلى أن التضعيف لم يكن من جهة السند , وإنما من قبل استشكال معناه , وأرى أن أنقل خلاصة كلامه المشار إليه لما فيه من الفوائد . قال رحمه الله تعالى في " العلم الشامخ في إيثار الحق على الآباء و المشايخ " ( ص 414 ) : " حديث افتراق الأمة إلى ثلاث وسبعين فرقة , رواياته كثيرة يشد بعضها بعضاً بحيث لا يبقى ريبة في حاصل معناها . ( ثم ذكر حديث معاوية هذا , وحديث ابن عمرو بن العاص الذي أشار إليه الحافظ العراقي وحسنه الترمذي ثم قال : ) والإشكال في قوله : " كلها في النار إلا ملة " , فمن المعلوم أنهم خير الأمم , وأن المرجو أن يكونوا نصف أهل الجنة , مع أنهم في سائر الأمم كالشعرة البيضاء في الثور الأسود حسبما صرحت به الأحاديث , فكيف يتمشى هذا ? فبعض الناس تكلم في ضعف هذه الجملة , وقال : هي زيادة غير ثابتة . وبعضهم تأول الكلام . قال : ومن المعلوم أن ليس المراد من الفرقة الناجية أن لا يقع منها أدنى اختلاف , فإن ذلك قد كان في فضلاء الصحابة . إنما الكلام في مخالفة تصير صاحبها فرقة مستقلة ابتدعها . وإذا حققت ذلك فهذه البدع الواقعة في مهمات المسائل , وفيما يترتب عليه عظائم المفاسد لا تكاد تنحصر , ولكنها لم تخص معيناً من هذه الفرق التي قد تحزبت والتأم بعضهم إلى قوم وخالف آخرون بحسب مسائل عديدة . 
ثم أجاب عن الإشكال بما خلاصته : " إن الناس عامة وخاصة , فالعامة آخرهم كأولهم , كالنساء والعبيد والفلاحين والسوقة ونحوهم ممن ليس من أمر الخاصة في شيء , فلا شك في براءة آخرهم من الابتداع كأولهم . 
وأما الخاصة , فمنهم مبتدع اخترع البدعة وجعلها نصب عينيه , وبلغ في تقويتها كل مبلغ , وجعلها أصلاً يرد إليها صرائح الكتاب والسنة , ثم تبعه أقوام من نمطه في الفقه والتعصب , وربما جددوا بدعته وفرعوا عليها وحملوه ما لم يتحمله , ولكنه إمامهم المقدم وهؤلاء هم المبتدعة حقاً , وهو شيء كبير ( تكاد السماوات يتفطرن منه وتنشق الأرض وتخر الجبال هداً ) , كنفي حكمة الله تعالى , ونفي إقداره المكلف , وككونه يكلف ما لا يطاق , ويفعل سائر القبائح ولا تقبح منه , وأخواتهن ! ومنها ما هو دون ذلك , وحقائقها جميعها عند الله تعالى , ولا ندري بأيها يصير صاحبها من إحدى الثلاث وسبعين فرقة . 
ومن الناس من تبع هؤلاء وناصرهم وقوى سوادهم بالتدريس والتصنيف , ولكنه عند نفسه راجع إلى الحق , وقد دس في تلك الأبحاث نقوضها في مواضع لكن على وجه خفي , ولعله تخيل مصلحة دنيئة , أو عظم عليه انحطاط نفسه وإيذاؤهم له في عرضه وربما بلغت الأذية إلى نفسه . وعلى الجملة فالرجل قد عرف الحق من الباطل , وتخبط في تصرفاته , وحسابه على الله سبحانه , إما أن يحشره مع من أحب بظاهر حاله , أو يقبل عذره , وما تكاد تجد أحدا من هؤلاء النظار إلا قد فعل ذلك , لكن شرهم والله كثير , فلربما لم يقع خبرهم بمكان , وذلك لأنه لا يفطن لتلك اللمحة الخفية التي دسوها إلا الأذكياء المحيطون بالبحث , وقد أغناهم الله بعلمهم عن تلك اللمحة , وليس بكبير فائدة أن يعلموا أن الرجل كان يعلم الحق ويخفيه . والله المستعان . 
ومن الناس من ليس من أهل التحقيق , ولا هيء للهجوم على الحقائق , وقد تدرب في كلام الناس , وعرف أوائل الأبحاث , وحفظ كثيراً من غثاء ما حصلوه ولكن أرواح الأبحاث بينه وبينها حائل . وقد يكون ذلك لقصور الهمة والاكتفاء والرضا عن السلف لوقعهم في النفوس . وهؤلاء هم الأكثرون عدداً , والأرذلون قدراً , فإنهم لم يحظوا بخصيصة الخاصة , ولا أدركوا سلامة العامة . فالقسم الأول من الخاصة مبتدعة قطعاً . والثاني ظاهره الابتداع , والثالث له حكم الابتداع . 
ومن الخاصة قسم رابع ثلة من الأولين , وقليل من الآخرين , أقبلوا على الكتاب والسنة وساروا بسيرها , وسكتوا عما سكتا عنه , وأقدموا وأحجموا بهما وتركوا تكلف مالا يعنيهم , وكان تهمهم السلامة , وحياة السنة آثر عندهم من حياة نفوسهم , وقرة عين أحدهم تلاوة كتاب الله تعالى , وفهم معانيه على السليقة العربية والتفسيرات المروية , ومعرفة ثبوت حديث نبوي لفظاً وحكماً . فهؤلاء هم السنية حقاً , وهم الفرقة الناجية , وإليهم العامة بأسرهم , ومن شاء ربك من أقسام الخاصة الثلاثة المذكورين , بحسب علمه بقدر بدعتهم ونياتهم . إذا حققت جميع ما ذكرنا لك , لم يلزمك السؤال المحذور وهو الهلاك على معظم الأمة , لأن الأكثر عدداً هم العامة قديماً وحديثاً , وكذلك الخاصة في الأعصار المتقدمة , ولعل القسمين الأوسطين , وكذا من خفت بدعته من الأول , تنقذهم رحمة ربك من النظام في سلك الابتداع بحسب المجازاة الأخروية , ورحمة ربك أوسع لكل مسلم , لكنا تكلمنا على مقتضى الحديث ومصداقة , وأن أفراد الفرق المبتدعة وإن كثرت الفرق فلعله لا يكون مجموع أفرادهم جزءاً من ألف جزء من سائر المسلمين : فتأمل هذا تسلم من اعتقاد مناقضة الحديث لأحاديث فضائل الأمة المرحومة " . 
قلت : وهذا آخر كلام الشيخ المقبلي رحمه الله , وهو كلام متين يدل على علم الرجل وفضله ودقة نظره , ومنه تعلم سلامة الحديث من الإشكال الذي أظن أنه عمدة ابن الوزير رحمه الله في إعلاله إياه . 
والحمد لله على أن وفقنا للإبانة عن صحة هذا الحديث من حيث إسناده , وإزالة الشبهة عنه من حيث متنه . وهو الموفق لا إله إلا هو . 
ثم وقفت على كلام لأحد الكتاب في العصر الحاضر ينكر في كتابه " أدب الجاحظ " ( ص 90 ) صحة هذا الحديث للدفاع عن شيخه الجاحظ ! فهو يقول : " ولو صح هذا الحديث لكان نكبة كبرى على جمهور الأمة الإسلامية . إذ يسجل على أغلبيتها الخلود في الجحيم ولو صح هذا الحديث لما قام أبو بكر في وجه مانعي الزكاة معتبراً إياهم في حالة ردة ...‎" إلى آخر كلامه الذي يغني حكايته عن تكلف الرد عليه , لوضوح بطلانه لاسيما بعد قراءة كلام الشيخ المقبلي المتقدم . على أن قوله " الخلود في الجحيم " ليس له أصل في الحديث , وإنما أورده الكاتب المشار إليه من عند نفسه ليتخذ ذلك ذريعة للطعن في الحديث . وهو سالم من ذلك كله كما بينا والحمد لله على توفيقه .


الحديث رقم 205

" إذا رأيت الناس قد مرجت عهودهم , وخفت أماناتهم وكانوا هكذا : وشبك بين أصابعه , قال ( الراوي ) : فقمت إليه فقلت له : كيف أفعل عند ذلك جعلني الله فداك ? قال : الزم بيتك , واملك عليك لسانك , وخذ ما تعرف , ودع ما تنكر , وعليك بأمر خاصة نفسك , ودع عنك أمر العامة " .
قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 368 :
أخرجه أبو داود ( 2 / 438 ) والحاكم ( 4 / 525 ) وأحمد ( 2 / 212 ) واللفظ له عن هلال بن خباب أبي العلاء قال : حدثني # عبد الله بن عمرو # قال : " بينما نحن حول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , إذ ذكروا الفتنة , أو ذكرت عنده , قال " فذكره . 
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح الإسناد " . ووافقه الذهبي . 
وقال المنذري والعراقي : " سنده حسن " . 
نقله المناوي في " الفيض " وأقرهما وهو كما قالا , فإن هلالا هذا فيه كلام يسير لا ينزل حديثه عن رتبة الحسن إلا إذا خولف , وقد توبع على أصل الحديث كما يأتي . 
والحديث عزاه السيوطي للحاكم وحده بهذا اللفظ . وفيه مؤاخذتان : 
الأولى : إيهامه أنه لم يخرجه أحد من أصحاب السنن ولا من هو أعلى طبقة من الحاكم , وليس كذلك كما هو بين . 
الثانية : إيهامه أيضاً أن اللفظ للحاكم وهو لأحمد . 
وللحديث عن ابن عمرو ثلاث طرق أخر : 
الأول : عن أبي حازم عن عمارة بن عمرو بن حزم عن عبد الله بن عمرو بلفظ : " كيف بكم وبزمان , أو يوشك أن يأتي زمان يغربل الناس فيه غربلة , تبقى حثالة من الناس قد مرجت عهودهم وأماناتهم واختلفوا فكانوا هكذا : وشبك بين أصابعه ....‎" الحديث مثله دون قوله " الزم بيتك واملك عليك لسانك " . 
أخرجه أبو داود ( 2 / 437 - 438 ) وابن ماجه ( 2 / 467 - 468 ) والحاكم ( 4 / 435 ) وأحمد ( 2 / 221 ) .
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح الإسناد " . ووافقه الذهبي . وهو كما قالا , فإن رجاله ثقات معروفون غير عمارة هذا فقد وثقه العجلي وابن حبان وروى عنه جماعة من الثقات . 
الطريق الثاني : عن أبي حازم أيضاً عن عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده مرفوعاً . " يأتي على الناس زمان يغربلون فيه غربلة يبقى منهم حثالة قد مرجت عهودهم ...‎" الحديث مثل الذي قبله . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 2 / 220 ) وسنده حسن . 
الطريق الثالث : عن الحسن عن عبد الله بن عمرو قال : قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " كيف أنت إذا بقيت فى حثالة من الناس , قال : قلت : يا رسول الله كيف ذلك ? قال إذا مرجت عهودهم وأماناتهم ...‎" الحديث مثله . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 2 / 162 ) ورجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين غير أن الحسن البصري في سماعه من ابن عمرو خلاف , وأيهما كان فهو مدلس وقد عنعنه . ومما يلاحظ أن هذه الطرق الثلاث , ليس فيها الزيادة التي فى الطريق التي قبل هذه " الزم بيتك واملك عليك لسانك " . فالقلب يميل إلى أنها زيادة شاذة لأن الذي تفرد بها وهو هلال بن خباب فيه كلام كما سبق , فلا يحتج به إذا خالف الثقات . 
نعم قد جاءت هذه الزيادة فى حديث أبي ثعلبة الخشني نحو هذا , لكن لا يصح إسناده كما بينته فى المائة التي بعد الألف من " الأحاديث الضعيفة " . 
وإن مما يؤيد شذوذها أنني وجدت لحديث ابن عمرو هذا شاهداً من حديث أبي هريرة مثله ليس فيه الزيادة , ولفظه : " كيف بك يا عبد الله بن عمرو إذا بقيت في حثالة من الناس مرجت عهودهم وأماناتهم , واختلفوا فصاروا هكذا : وشبك بين أصابعه قال : قلت : يا رسول الله ما تأمرني ? قال : عليك بخاصتك , ودع عنك عوامهم " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

 :f2: f2:

شكر خاص للأخ سمو البرنس وائل
على مساعدته الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع
[/frame]

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="14 80"]
سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 206
" كيف بك يا عبد الله بن عمرو إذا بقيت في حثالة من الناس مرجت عهودهم وأماناتهم , واختلفوا فصاروا هكذا : وشبك بين أصابعه قال : قلت : يا رسول الله ما تأمرني ? قال : عليك بخاصتك , ودع عنك عوامهم " .
قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 370 :
أخرجه الدولابي في " الكنى " ( 2 / 35 ) وابن حبان في " صحيحه " ( 1849 ) وأبو عمرو الداني في " السنن الواردة في الفتن " ( ق 16 / 2 ) وابن السماك في " الأول من الرابع من حديثه " ( 108 ) من طريقين عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن عن أبيه عن # أبي هريرة # قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح على شرط مسلم . 
وعلقه البخاري في صحيحه ( 1 / 548 ) من طريق عاصم بن محمد عن أخيه واقد وهو ابن محمد بن زيد بن عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب عن أبيه قال : سمعت أبي وهو يقول : وقال عبد الله : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يا عبد الله بن عمرو كيف بك إذا بقيت في حثالة من الناس " .
ووصله إبراهيم الحربي في " غريب الحديث " , وحنبل بن إسحاق فى " كتاب الفتن " وأبو يعلى ( ق 267 / 2 ) من هذا الوجه عن ابن عمر به , مثل حديث أبي هريرة سواء كما في " الفتح " ( 13 / 32 ) . فهو شاهد قوي لحديث أبي هريرة . 
وله شاهد آخر من حديث سهل بن سعد الساعدي قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوما لعبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص : فذكره .
أخرجه ابن أبي الدنيا في " الأمر بالمعروف " ( ق 55 / 1 ) وابن شاهين في " جزء من حديثه " ( ق 210 / 1 - محمودية ) وابن عدى ( 36 / 1 ) وكذا الطبراني كما في " الفتح " عن أبي حازم عنه . 
وأحد الإسنادين عن أبي حازم عند ابن شاهين حسن .


لحديث رقم 207

" كان يغير الاسم القبيح إلى الاسم الحسن " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 370 :
أخرجه الترمذي ( 2 / 137 ) وابن عدي ( 245 / 2 ) عن أبي بكر بن نافع البصري حدثنا عمر بن علي المقدمي عن # هشام بن عروة عن أبيه , قال مرة : عن عائشة # ثم أوقفه - أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .... الحديث . 
سكت عليه الترمذي , وقال ابن عدي : " وهذا قد اختلفوا على هشام بن عروة , فمنهم من أوقفه , ومنهم من أرسله , 
ومنهم من قال " عائشة " . ومنهم من قال : " عن أبي هريرة " , ولعمر بن علي 
هذا أحاديث حسان , وأرجو أنه لا بأس به " . 
قلت : هو في نفسه ثقة , لكنه كان يدلس تدليساً سيئاً جداً بحيث يبدو أنه لا يعتد 
بحديثه حتى لو صرح بالتحديث كما هو مذكور في ترجمته من " التهذيب " , ولكنه لم يتفرد به كما يأتي , وبقية رجال الإسناد ثقات رجال الشيخين غير أبي بكر بن نافع واسمه محمد بن أحمد , فمن أفراد مسلم . 
وممن تابع المقدمي محمد بن عبد الرحمن الطفاوي عن هشام بن عروة به . 
أخرجه ابن عدي ( 300 / 2 ) وقال : " هذا الحديث ضعيف " . 
قلت : بل هو صحيح لما له من المتابعات والشاهد كما يأتي . والطفاوي هذا قد احتج به البخاري وفي حفظه ضعف يسير فهو حسن الحديث إن شاء الله تعالى . 
وقد تابعه شريك بن عبد الله القاضي أيضاً بلفظ : " كان إذا سمع اسماً قبيحاً غيره , فمر على قرية يقال لها " عفرة " فسماها خضرة "



الحديث رقم 208

" كان إذا سمع اسماً قبيحاً غيره , فمر على قرية يقال لها " عفرة " فسماها خضرة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 371 :
أخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الصغير " ( ص 70 ) من طريق إسحاق بن يوسف الأزرق حدثنا # شريك # به . وقال : " لم يروه عن شريك إلا إسحاق " . قلت : وهو ثقة . وكذلك سائر الرواة , غير أن شريكاً في حفظه ضعف , لكن قد توبع في بعضه , أخرجه الطحاوي في " شرح المعاني " ( 2 / 344 ) من طريق عبدة بن سليمان عن هشام بن عروة به بلفظ : " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مر بأرض تسمى عزرة فسماها خضرة " . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح , وهو يدل على أن من أرسله ولم يذكر فيه عائشة أنه قصر . 
وعزاه الهيثمي ( 8 / 51 ) لأبي يعلى والطبراني في الأوسط وقال : " ورجال أبي يعلى رجال الصحيح " , وقال في طريق " المعجم الصغير " : " ورجاله رجال الصحيح " . 
كذا قال , وشريك إنما أخرج له مسلم مقروناً بغيره . 
( تنبيه ) : " عزرة " كذا في الطحاوي بالزاي , وفي " المجمع " : " عذرة " بالذال ولعله الصواب . 
وللحديث شاهد صحيح بلفظ : " كان إذا أتاه الرجل وله اسم لا يحبه حوله " .



لحديث رقم 209

" كان إذا أتاه الرجل وله اسم لا يحبه حوله " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 372 :
أخرجه الخلال في " أصحاب ابن منده " ( ق 153 / 2 ) قال : أخبرنا سعيد بن يزيد الحمصي حدثنا محمد بن عوف بن سفيان : حدثنا أبو اليمان حدثنا إسماعيل بن عياش عن ضمضم بن زرعة عن شريح بن عبيد قال : قال # عتبة بن عبد السلمي # : فذكره مرفوعاً . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح , رجاله كلهم ثقات معرفون , غير سعيد بن يزيد الحمصي , والظاهر أنه ابن معيوف الحجوي وهو ثقة كما في " مختصر تاريخ ابن عساكر "( 6 / 179 ) , وإسماعيل بن عياش صحيح الحديث عن الشاميين كما قال البخاري وغيره , وهذا عنهم . 
والحديث قال الهيثمي ( 8 / 52 ) : " رواه الطبراني , ورجاله ثقات , وفي بعضهم خلاف " . 
قلت : وكأنه يشير إلى ابن عياش , وقد عرفت الجواب . 
وهذه بعض الأسماء التي غيرها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كما جاء في 
الأحاديث الصحيحة برة . عاصية . حزن . شهاب . جثامة . 
وإليك بعض الأحاديث في ذلك : " لا تزكوا أنفسكم , فإن الله هو أعلم بالبرة منكن والفاجرة , سميها زينب " .


لحديث رقم 210

" لا تزكوا أنفسكم , فإن الله هو أعلم بالبرة منكن والفاجرة , سميها زينب " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 373 :
أخرجه البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( 821 ) وأبو داود ( 4953 ) عن محمد بن إسحاق قال : حدثني محمد بن عمرو بن عطاء أنه دخل على # زينب بنت أبي سلمة # فسألته عن اسم أخت له عنده ? قال : فقلت : اسمها برة , قالت : غير اسمها , فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نكح زينب بنت جحش واسمها برة , فغير اسمها إلى زينب فدخل على أم سلمة حين تزوجها واسمي برة , فسمعها تدعوني برة , فقال : فذكره . فقالت ( أم سلمة ) : فهي زينب , فقلت لها : اسمي ? فقالت : غير إلى ما غير إليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , سمها زينب . 
قلت : وهذا سند حسن . وفي ابن إسحاق كلام لا يضر وقد صرح بالتحديث . 
وقد تابعه الوليد بن كثير حدثني محمد بن عمرو به مختصراً ويزيد بن أبي حبيب عن محمد بن عمرو به , وفيه " لا تزكوا أنفسكم ...‎" . أخرجه مسلم ( 6 / 173 - 174 ) . 
وللحديث شاهد صحيح بلفظ : " كان اسم زينب برة ( فقيل : تزكي نفسها ) فسماها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : زينب " .

إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي
 :f2: 
[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

موضوع قيم جدا يا مي ربنا يبارك فيكي يارب  :f:

----------


## مي مؤمن

> موضوع قيم جدا يا مي ربنا يبارك فيكي يارب


أختي قلب مصر
شكرا لمرورك الكريم جزاك الله خيرا
تحياتي لك

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="14 80"]

سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 211
" كان اسم زينب برة ( فقيل : تزكي نفسها ) فسماها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : زينب " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 374 :
أخرجه البخاري ( 4 / 157 ) ومسلم ( 6 / 173 ) والدارمي ( 2 / 295 ) وابن ماجه ( 3732 ) وأحمد ( 2 / 430 - 459 ) من طرق عن شعبة عن عطاء ابن أبي ميمونة عن أبي رافع عن # أبي هريرة # قال : فذكره .
واللفظ لأحمد والزيادة له . ولمسلم فى رواية وابن ماجه . 
ورواه البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( 832 ) : حدثنا عمرو بن مرزوق قال : حدثنا شعبة به , بلفظ : " كان اسم ميمونة برة , فسماها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ميمونة " . 
قلت : وهو بهذا الفظ شاذ لمخالفة ابن مرزوق لرواية الجماعة لاسيما وهو ذو أوهام كما في " التقريب " , وقد تابعه أبو داود الطيالسي لكن على الشك فقال ( 2445 ) : حدثنا شعبة به بلفظ : " ميمونة أو زينب " . 
وقد أشار الحافظ في الفتح ( 10 / 475 ) إلى شذوذ رواية ابن مرزوق هذه . 
وترجم البخاري للحديث بقوله " باب تحويل الاسم إلى اسم أحسن منه " . 
وفي الباب عن ابن عباس قال : " كانت جويرية اسمها برة , فحول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اسمها جويرية , وكان يكره أن يقال : خرج من عند برة " .


الحديث رقم 212

" كانت جويرية اسمها برة , فحول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اسمها جويرية , وكان يكره أن يقال : خرج من عند برة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 374 :
أخرجه مسلم ( 6 / 173 ) والبخاري في الأدب ( 831 ) وأحمد ( 1 / 258 - 326 - 353 ) وابن سعد في " الطبقات " ( 8 / 84 / 85 ) .


الحديث رقم 213

" أنت جميلة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 375 :
رواه مسلم ( 6 / 173 ) والبخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( 820 ) وأبو داود ( 4952 ) والترمذي ( 2 / 137 ) وأحمد ( 2 / 18 ) عن يحيى بن سعيد عن عبيد الله : أخبرني نافع عن # ابن عمر # أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم غير اسم عاصية وقال : فذكره . 
وقال الترمذي : " هذا حديث حسن غريب , وإنما أسنده يحيى بن سعيد القطان " .
قلت : بل هو صحيح , فإن القطان ثقة متقن حافظ إمام قدوة كما في " التقريب " 
للحافظ , وقد تابعه حماد بن سلمة عن عبيد الله به , وزاد أنها ابنة لعمر رضي الله عنه . 
رواه مسلم وكذا الدارمي ( 2 / 295 ) ولكنه لم يذكر هذه الزيادة . 
وأثبتها ابن ماجه ( 3733 ) .


الحديث رقم 214

" أنت سهل " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 375 :
رواه البخاري ( 10 / 474 - فتح ) وفي " الأدب المفرد " ( 841 ) وأبو داود ( رقم 4956 ) وأحمد ( 5 / 433 ) عن الزهري عن # سعيد بن المسيب عن أبيه عن جده # " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال له : ما اسمك ? قال ! حزن , قال : فذكره . قال : لا , السهل يوطأ ويمتهن . قال سعيد : فظننت أنه سيصيبنا بعده حزونة , لفظ أبي داود , ولفظ البخاري مثله إلا أنه قال : قال : لا أغير اسماً سمانيه أبي . قال ابن المسيب : فما زالت الحزونة فينا بعد . 
ورواه علي بن زيد عن سعيد بن المسيب به نحوه , إلا أنه جعله من مسند المسيب بن حزن , وليس من رواية حزن نفسه , وهو رواية أحمد عن الزهري , ورواية للبخاري , والراجح الأول كما قرره الحافظ , وفي رواية علي : " قال : يا رسول الله اسم سمانيه أبواي عرفت به فى الناس . قال : فسكت عنه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " . 
قلت : ومن المعلوم أن سكوته صلى الله عليه وسلم إقرار , لكن علي بن زيد وهو ابن جدعان ضعيف لاسيما وقد زاد على الإمام الزهري , فلا تقبل زيادته .



الحديث رقم 215

" بل أنت هشام " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 376 :
أخرجه البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( 825 ) عن عمران القطان عن قتادة عن زرارة بن أبي أوفي عن سعد بن هشام عن # عائشة # رضي الله عنها : " ذكر عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رجل يقال له : شهاب , فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ... " فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد حسن , رجاله ثقات رجال البخاري غير عمران وهو ابن داور , وهو صدوق يهم كما في " التقريب " . 
والحديث مما علقه أبو داود في هذا الباب .




إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي[/frame]

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="14 80"]
سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 216
" بل أنت حسانة المزنية " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 376 :
أخرجه ابن الأعرابي في " معجمه " ( ق 75 / 2 ) وعنه القضاعي في " مسند الشهاب " ( ق 82 / 1 ) والحاكم في " المستدرك " ( 1 / 15 - 16 ) من طريق صالح بن رستم عن ابن أبي مليكة عن # عائشة # قالت : " جاءت عجوز إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , وهو عندي , فقال لها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : من أنت ? قالت : أنا جثامة المزنية , فقال : بل أنت حسانة المزنية , كيف أنتم ? كيف حالكم , كيف كنتم بعدنا ? قالت : بخير بأبي أنت وأمي يا رسول الله . فلما خرجت , قلت : يا رسول الله , تقبل على هذه العجوز هذا الإقبال ? فقال : " إنها كانت تأتينا زمن خديجة , وإن حسن العهد من الإيمان " . 
وقال الحاكم : " حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين , فقد اتفقا على الاحتجاج برواته في أحاديث كثيرة وليس له علة " . 
كذا قال ! ووافقه الذهبي ! وصالح بن رستم وهو أبو عامر الخزاز البصري لم يخرج له البخاري في " صحيحه " إلا تعليقاً , وأخرج له في " الأدب المفرد " أيضاً ثم هو مختلف فيه , فقال الذهبي نفسه في " الضعفاء " : " وثقه أبو داود , وقال ابن معين :‎ضعيف الحديث . وقال أحمد : صالح الحديث " . 
وهذا هو الذي اعتمده في " الميزان " فقال : " وأبو عامر الخزاز حديثه لعله يبلغ خمسين حديثاً , وهو كما قال أحمد : صالح الحديث " . 
قلت : فهو حسن الحديث إن شاء الله تعالى , فقد قال ابن عدى : " وهو عندي لا بأس به , ولم أر له حديثاً منكراً جداً " . 
وأما الحافظ فقال في " التقريب " : " صدوق , كثير الخطأ " . 
وهذا ميل منه إلى تضعيفه . والله أعلم . 
ولكنه على كل حال , فالحديث صحيح , لأنه لم يتفرد به , كما يدل عليه كلام الحافظ في " الفتح " ( 10 / 365 ) فإنه قال بعد أن ذكره من هذا الوجه من رواية الحاكم والبيهقي في " الشعب " : " وأخرجه البيهقي أيضاً من طريق مسلم بن جنادة عن حفص بن غياث عن هشام بن عروة عن أبيه عن عائشة مثله , بمعنى القصة , وقال : " غريب " . 
ومن طريق أبي سلمة عن عائشة نحوه , وإسناده ضعيف " . 
قلت : وطريق أبي سلمة , أخرجها أبو عبد الرحمن السلمي في " آداب الصحبة " ( 24 ) عن محمد بن ثمال الصنعاني حدثنا عبد المؤمن بن يحيى بن أبي كثير عن أبي سلمة به . 
ومحمد بن ثمال وشيخه عبد المؤمن لم أجد لهما ترجمة . 
وقد وجدت له طريقاً أخرى مختصراً , أخرجه القاسم السرقسطي في " غريب الحديث " ( 2 / 20 / 1 ) عن الحميدي قال : حدثنا سفيان قال : حدثنا عبد الواحد ابن أيمن وغيره عن ابن أبي نجيح عن عائشة : " أن امرأة أتت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , فقرب إليه لحم , فجعل يناولها , قالت عائشة : فقلت : يا رسول الله لا تغمر يدك ! فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( يا عائشة إن هذه كانت تأتينا أيام خديجة , وإن حسن العهد من الإيمان ) , فلما ذكر خديجة قلت : قد أبدلك الله من كبيرة السن حديثة السن , فشدقني , وقال : ما علي - أو نحو هذا - إن كان الله رزقها مني الولد , ولم يرزقكيه , فقلت : والذى بعثك بالحق لا أذكرها إلا بخير أبداً . 
قال الحميدي : ثم قال سفيان : عبد الواحد وغيره يزيد أحدهما على الآخر في الحديث " .
قلت : وهذا إسناد رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الشيخين لكنه منقطع بين ابن أبي نجيح - واسمه عبد الله - وعائشة , فإنه لم يسمع منها كما قال أبو حاتم , خلافاً لابن المديني , ووقع التصريح بسماعه منها في " صحيح البخاري " فالله أعلم . 
وقصة غيرة عائشة من خديجة رضي الله عنهما ثابتة في " صحيح البخاري " 
" ومسلم " والترمذي ( 2 / 363 ) وأحمد ( 6 / 118 , 150 , 154 ) من طرق عنها . 
هذا ولقد كان الباعث على تحرير القول في هذا الحديث خاصة أن الله تبارك وتعالى رزقني بعد ظهر الثلاثاء في عشرين ربيع الآخر سنة 1385 طفلة جميلة , فلما عزمت على أن أختار لها اسماً من أسماء الصحابيات الكريمات , وقع بصري على هذا الاسم " حسانة " , فمال إليه قلبي , لتحقيق الاقتداء به ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) في تسميته " جثامة " به , ولكن لم أبادر إلى ذلك حتى درست إسناد الحديث على نحو ما سبق , وتحققت من صحته . والحمد لله على توفيقه , وأسأله تعالى أن يجعلها من المؤمنات الصالحات , والعابدات العالمات , السعيدات فى الدنيا والآخرة . 
فقه الأحاديث 
قال الطبري : " لا ينبغي التسمية باسم قبيح المعنى ولا باسم يقتضي التزكية له , ولا باسم معناه السب , ولو كانت الأسماء إنما هي أعلام للأشخاص لا يقصد بها حقيقة الصفة لكن وجه الكراهة أن يسمع سامع بالاسم فيظن أنه صفة للمسمى , فلذلك كان ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) يحول الاسم إلى ما إذا دعي به صاحبه كان صدقاً . قال : وقد غير رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) عدة أسماء " . ذكره في " الفتح " ( 10 / 476 ) . 
قلت : وعلى ذلك فلا يجوز التسمية بعز الدين ومحي الدين وناصر الدين , ونحو ذلك . ومن أقبح الأسماء التي راجت فى هذا العصر ويجب المبادرة إلى تغييرها لقبح معانيها هذه الأسماء التي أخذ الآباء يطلقونها على بناتهم مثل ( وصال ) و( سهام ) و( نهاد ) و( غادة ) و( فتنة ) ونحو ذلك . والله المستعان .



الحديث رقم 217

" إنما المدينة كالكير تنفي خبثها , وينصع طيبها " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 379 :
أخرجه البخاري ( 4 / 77 , 13 / 174 , 258 ) ومسلم ( 9 / 155 ) ومالك ( 3 / 84 ) والنسائي ( 2 / 184 ) والترمذي ( 4 / 373 ) والطيالسي في " مسنده " ( 2 / 204 ) وأحمد ( 3 / 292 , 306 , 307 , 365 , 385 , 392 , 393 ) عن # جابر بن عبد الله # . " أن أعرابياً بايع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على الإسلام فأصاب الأعرابي وعك بالمدينة , فأتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله أقلني بيعتي , فأبى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم جاءه فقال : أقلني بيعتي , فأبى ثم جاءه فقال : أقلني بيعتي , فأبى , فخرج الأعرابي , فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ... " . فذكره .
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن " . 
وله شاهد من حديث زيد بن ثابت رضي الله عنه أنه قال في هذه الآية ( فما لكم في المنافقين فئتين ) قال : " رجع ناس من أصحاب النبي يوم أحد ( وفي رواية : من أحد ) , فكان الناس فيهم فريقين , فريق منهم يقول : اقتلهم , وفريق يقول : لا , فنزلت هذه الآية ( فما لكم في المنافقين فئتين ) , فقال : " إنها طيبة , وإنها تنفي الخبث , كما تنفي النار خبث الحديد " .



الحديث رقم 218

" إنها طيبة , وإنها تنفي الخبث , كما تنفي النار خبث الحديد " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 380 :
أخرجه البخاري ( 4 / 77 - 78 , 8 / 206 ) ومسلم ( 9 / 155 - 156 ) والترمذي ( 4 / 89 - 90 ) وأحمد ( 6 / 184 / 187 , 188 ) من طريق عبد الله ابن يزيد وهو الخطمي عن # زيد بن ثابت # . 
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن صحيح " . 
قال العلماء : خبث الحديد : وسخه وقذره الذي تخرجه النار منها . 
قال القاضي : الأظهر أن هذا مختص بزمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , لأنه لم يكن يصبر على الهجرة والمقام معه إلا من ثبت إيمانه , وأما المنافقون وجهلة الأعراب فلا يصبرون على شدة المدينة ولا يحتسبون الأجر في ذلك كما قال ذلك الأعرابي الذي أصابه الوعك : " أقلني بيعتي " . هذا كلام القاضي . وهذا الذي ادعى أنه الأظهر ليس بالأظهر , لحديث أبي هريرة المتقدم بلفظ : " لا تقوم الساعة حتى تنفي المدينة شرارها ..‎" فهذا والله أعلم في زمن الدجال كما جاء في الحديث الصحيح الذي ذكره مسلم في أواخر الكتاب في " أحاديث الدجال " : أنه يقصد المدينة فترجف المدينة ثلاث رجفات يخرج الله بها منها كل كافر منافق . فيحتمل أنه مختص بزمن الدجال , ويحتمل أنه في أزمان متفرقة . كذا في " شرح مسلم " للنووي ( 9 / 154 ) . 
وأقول : بل الأظهر أن ذلك كان خاصاً بزمنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لحديث الأعرابي المتقدم , وفي بعض الأوقات لا دائماً لقول الله عز وجل ( ومن أهل المدينة مردوا على النفاق ) , والمنافق خبيث بلا شك كما قال الحافظ , بل هو المراد صراحة في حديث زيد بن ثابت , فعلى هذا فقوله في هذه الأحاديث " تنفي " ليست للاستمرار , بل للتكرار , فقد وقع ذلك في زمنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ما شاء الله وسيقع أيضاً مرة أخرى في زمن الدجال كما في حديث أنس المشار إليه , وإلى هذا مال الحافظ في " الفتح " ( 4 / 70 ) وختم كلامه بقوله : " وأما ما بين ذلك فلا " . 
فهذا هو الراجح بل الصواب , والواقع يشهد بذلك . والله أعلم .



الحديث رقم 219

" كان يقبلني وهو صائم وأنا صائمة . يعني عائشة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 381 :
أخرجه أبو داود ( 1 / 374 ) وأحمد ( 6 / 179 ) من طريقين عن سفيان عن سعد بن إبراهيم عن طلحة بن عبد الله يعني ابن عثمان القرشي عن # عائشة # رضي الله عنها مرفوعاً .
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح على شرط البخاري . 
ثم أخرجه أحمد ( 6 / 134 , 175 - 176 , 269 - 270 , 270 ) وكذا النسائي في " الكبرى " ( ق 83 / 2 ) والطيالسي ( 1 / 187 ) والشافعي في " سننه " ( 1 / 260 ) والطحاوي في " شرح المعاني " ( 1 / 346 ) والبيهقي ( 4 / 223 ) وأبو يعلى في " مسنده " ( 215 / 2 ) من طرق أخرى عن سعد بن إبراهيم به بلفظ : " أراد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يقبلني , فقلت : إني صائمة ! فقال : وأنا صائم ! ثم قبلني " . 
وفي هذا الحديث رد للحديث الذي رواه محمد بن الأشعث عن عائشة قالت : " كان لا يمس من وجهي شيئاً وأنا صائمة " . 
وإسناده ضعيف كما بينته في " الأحاديث الضعيفة " رقم ( 962 ) . 
والحديث عزاه الحافظ في " الفتح " ( 4 / 123 ) باللفظ الثاني للنسائي . 
وللشطر الثاني منه طريق آخر عن عائشة رضي الله عنها , يرويه إسرائيل عن زياد عن عمرو بن ميمون عنها قالت : " كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقبلني وأنا صائمة " . 
أخرجه الطحاوي بسند صحيح , وإسرائيل هو ابن يونس بن أبي إسحاق السبيعي , وأما زياد فهو ابن علاقة . وقد أخرجه أحمد ( 6 / 258 ) من طريق شيبان عن زياد بن علاقة عن عمرو بن ميمون قال : سألت عائشة عن الرجل يقبل وهو صائم ? قالت : " وقد كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقبل وهو صائم " . 
قلت : وسنده صحيح , وشيبان هو ابن عبد الرحمن التميمي البصري , وهو على شرط مسلم , وقد أخرجه في " صحيحه " ( 3 / 136 ) من طرق أخرى عن زياد دون السؤال وزاد " في رمضان " وهو رواية لأحمد ( 6 / 130 ) . 
وفي أخرى له ( 6 / 292 ) من طريق عكرمة عنها : " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقبل وهو صائم , ولكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة " . 
وسنده صحيح , وعكرمة هو البربري مولى ابن عباس وقد سمع من عائشة وقد روى أحمد ( 6 / 291 ) عن أم سلمة مثل حديث عائشة الأول . وسنده حسن في " الشواهد " . 
والحديث دليل على جواز تقبيل الصائم لزوجته في رمضان , وقد اختلف العلماء في ذلك على أكثر من أربعة أقوال أرجحها الجواز , على أن يراعى حال المقبل , بحيث أنه إذا كان شاباً يخشى على نفسه أن يقع في الجماع الذي يفسد عليه صومه , امتنع من ذلك , وإلى هذا أشارت السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها في الرواية الآتية عنها " .. وأيكم يملك إربه " بل قد روى ذلك عنها صريحاً , فقد أخرج الطحاوي ( 1 / 346 ) من طريق حريث بن عمرو عن الشعبي عن مسروق عنها قالت : ربما قبلني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وباشرني وهو صائم ! أما أنتم فلا بأس به للشيخ الكبير الضعيف . وحريث هذا أورده ابن أبي حاتم ( 2 / 2 / 263 ) ولم يذكر فيه جرحاً ولا تعديلاً , بل جاء هذا مرفوعاً من طرق عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقوي بعضها بعضاً , بعضها عن عائشة نفسها , و يؤيده قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك " ولكن ينبغي أن يعلم أن ذكر الشيخ , ليس على سبيل التحديد بل التمثيل بما هو الغالب على الشيوخ من ضعف الشهوة , وإلا فالضابط في ذلك قوة الشهوة وضعفها , أو ضعف الإرادة وقوتها , وعلى هذا التفصيل نحمل الروايات المختلفة عن عائشة رضي الله عنها , فإن بعضها صريح عنها في الجواز مطلقاً كحديثها هذا , لاسيما وقد خرج جواباً على سؤال عمرو بن ميمون لها في بعض الروايات . وقال : ( ولكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة ) وبعضها يدل على الجواز حتى للشاب , لقولها " وأنا صائمة " فقد توفي عنها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعمرها ( 18 ) سنة , ومثله ما حدثت به عائشة بنت طلحة أنها كانت عند عائشة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , فدخل عليها زوجها عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر الصديق وهو صائم , فقالت له عائشة ما منعك أن تدنو من أهلك فتقبلها وتلاعبها ? فقال : أقبلها وأنا صائم ?‎! قالت : نعم . 
أخرجه مالك ( 1 / 274 ) وعنه الطحاوي ( 1 / 327 ) بسند صحيح . 
قال ابن حزم ( 6 / 211 ) : " عائشة بنت طلحة كانت أجمل نساء أهل زمانها , وكانت أيام عائشة هي وزوجها فتيين في عنفوان الحداثة " . 
وهذا ومثله محمول على أنها كانت تأمن عليهما , ولهذا قال الحافظ في " الفتح " ( 4 / 123 ) بعد أن ذكر هذا الحديث من طريق النسائي : " .. فقال : وأنا صائم , فقبلني " : " وهذا يؤيد ما قدمناه أن النظر في ذلك لمن لا يتأثر بالمباشرة والتقبيل لا للتفرقة بين الشاب والشيخ , لأن عائشة كانت شابة , نعم لما كان الشاب مظنة لهيجان الشهوة فرق من فرق " .


الحديث رقم 220

" كان يقبل وهو صائم , ويباشر وهو صائم , وكان أملككم لإربه " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 384 :
أخرجه البخاري ( 4 / 120 - 121 فتح ) ومسلم ( 3 / 135 ) والشافعي في " سننه " ( 1 / 261 ) وأبو داود ( 2 / 284 - عون ) والترمذي ( 2 / 48 - تحفة ) وابن ماجه ( 1 / 516 و 517 ) والطحاوي ( 1 / 345 ) والبيهقي ( 4 / 230 ) وأحمد ( 6 / 42 - 126 ) من طرق عن # عائشة # به . 
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن صحيح " . 
وفي الحديث فائدة أخرى على الحديث الذي قبله , وهي جواز المباشرة من الصائم , وهي شيء زائد على القبلة , وقد اختلفوا في المراد منها هنا , فقال القري : " قيل : هي مس الزوج المرأة فيما دون الفرج وقيل هي القبلة واللمس باليد " . 
قلت : ولا شك أن القبلة ليست مرادة بالمباشرة هنا لأن الواو تفيد المغايرة , فلم يبق إلا أن يكون المراد بها إما القول الأول أو اللمس باليد , والأول , هو الأرجح لأمرين : 
الأول : حديث عائشة الآخر قالت : " كانت إحدانا إذا كانت حائضاً , فأراد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يباشرها أمرها أن تتزر في فور حيضتها ثم يباشرها قالت : وأيكم يملك إربه " . 
رواه البخاري ( 1 / 320 ) ومسلم ( 1 / 166 , 167 ) وغيرهما . 
فإن المباشرة هنا هي المباشرة في حديث الصيام فإن اللفظ واحد , والدلالة واحدة والرواية واحدة أيضاً , وكما أنه ليس هنا ما يدل على تخصيص المباشرة بمعنى دون المعنى الأول , فكذلك الأمر في حديث الصيام , بل إن هناك ما يؤيد المعنى المذكور , وهو الأمر الآخر , وهو أن السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها قد فسرت المباشرة بما يدل على هذا المعنى وهو قولها في رواية عنها : " كان يباشر وهو صائم , ثم يجعل بينه وبينها ثوبا يعني الفرج " .




إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي



شكر خاص للأخ سمو البرنس وائل
على مساعدته الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*الأخت الفاضلة .. مي مؤمن* 




جزالك اللخ خيراً وبارك الله فيكِ

وأثابك ونفع بكِ ..،







ألف مبروك يا / مي 





كتبت فيكِ شعراً فأبكاني ... فيا ليتني ما عرفتك في زماني

لو علمت أن الحلم يجمعـنا ، لأغمضت طول العمر أجفاني

ولو علمت أن لقياكِ يقتلني ... لحضرت قبل لقيـاك أكفاني

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## زهــــراء

الســـــــــــلام عليكــــــــــم ....

اختي الحبيبة ...مي مؤمن ...
موضوع في القمة ,,روعته تفوق أي وصف ممكن يتوصف به ..جهد كبير وجميل جدا في جمع الاحاديث وترتيبها بهذا الشكل الجميل ..
الف مبروك على الاوسكار ياقمر والموضوع فعلا يستحق  ماهو أكبر من اوسكار ..جزاكِ الله خيرا ..
الف مبروك ياميوووو وربنا يبارك فيكِ ...
خالص ودي واحترامي .. :Girl (25): ..

----------


## سوما

:xmas 7:  ألف مبررررررررررووووووووووك يا أ\  مى ..   :xmas 7: 
*ويارب دايمااااااا المزيد من المشاركات والموضوعات القيمة و الناجحة.. أن شاء* الله
مع أرق تحياتى...... بعام سعيد.. ::h::

----------


## loly_h

*اختـــــى الغاليــــــة ... مـــــى



وعن جدارة تستحقى 1000 جايزة

لموضوعك المميز وربنا يجعله فى موازين اعمالك إن شاء الله

وعلى وعدك انك هتكملى موضوعك الاكثر من رائع

ودايما مميزة وبمواضيعك تسعدينــــــا يارب

الف الف مبروك حبيبتـــــى

تقبلــــى كل الــــــــود...*

----------


## دعاء ثابت

مى الجميلة
الف مبررررررررررررروك الاوسكار يا جميل
وطبعا الموضوع مش محتاج اى كلام يستحق الاوسكار بجدارة طبعا
شكرا يا مى على المجهود الجميل وكل سنة وانتى طيبة ياقمر
تقبلى تحياتى 
دعاء

----------


## قلب مصر

الف الف مبروك يا مى الأوسكار 
الموضوع موسوعة رائعة ويستحق كل التقدير والتميز
وتستحقين انتى عن جدارة الأوسكار 
الف الف مبروك

----------


## a_leader

*السلام عليكم

الف مبروك يا مى الاوسكار

و كل سنة و انتى طيبة و بخير*

----------


## مي مؤمن

> الأخت الفاضلة .. مي مؤمن 
> 
> جزالك اللخ خيراً وبارك الله فيكِ
> 
> وأثابك ونفع بكِ ..،
> 
> مبروك يا / مي 
> 
> كتبت فيكِ شعراً فأبكاني ... فيا ليتني ما عرفتك في زماني
> ...



أخي أيمن
شكراً جزيلا لك ولتهنئتك الرقيقه جزاك الله خيرا
أدام الله المحبه والأخوة 
تحياتي لك

----------


## مي مؤمن

> الســـــــــــلام عليكــــــــــم ....
> 
> اختي الحبيبة ...مي مؤمن ...
> موضوع في القمة ,,روعته تفوق أي وصف ممكن يتوصف به ..جهد كبير وجميل جدا في جمع الاحاديث وترتيبها بهذا الشكل الجميل ..
> الف مبروك على الاوسكار ياقمر والموضوع فعلا يستحق  ماهو أكبر من اوسكار ..جزاكِ الله خيرا ..
> الف مبروك ياميوووو وربنا يبارك فيكِ ...
> خالص ودي واحترامي ....



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
زوزو حبيبتي مرسي يا حبي على تهنئتك الجميله الي زيك  وهو الموضوع حلو علشان انتي بس دخلتيه ونورتيه
الله يبارك فيكي يا زوزو واشوفك دكتورة بسرعه بقى يلا شد حيلك
كل سنه وأنتي طيبه
تحياتي لك

----------


## مي مؤمن

> ألف مبررررررررررووووووووووك يا أ\  مى ..  
> ويارب دايمااااااا المزيد من المشاركات والموضوعات القيمة و الناجحة.. أن شاء الله
> مع أرق تحياتى...... بعام سعيد..



أختي الغاليه سوما
الله يبارك فيكي يا قمر مرسي خالص على زوقك ومرورك الجميل
كل سنه وأنتي بالف خير
تحياتي لك

----------


## Kind Hand

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الف مبروك يا مى الاوسكار على الموضوع الجميل 
يستحق التكريم فعلا وشكرا لمجهودك
تحياتى

----------


## مي مؤمن

> اختـــــى الغاليــــــة ... مـــــى
> 
> 
> وعن جدارة تستحقى 1000 جايزة
> 
> لموضوعك المميز وربنا يجعله فى موازين اعمالك إن شاء الله
> 
> وعلى وعدك انك هتكملى موضوعك الاكثر من رائع
> 
> ...




أختي الغاليه والمبدعه والمتألقه لولي 
بجد الف الف الف شكر على المجهود الرائع الي بذلتيه في الاوسكار وفي الجوايز
وعلى تشجعيك ليا في الموضوع دة بجد جزاكي الله كل خير
وكل سنه وانتي بالف خير يا قمر
تحياتي لك

----------


## مي مؤمن

> مى الجميلة
> الف مبررررررررررررروك الاوسكار يا جميل
> وطبعا الموضوع مش محتاج اى كلام يستحق الاوسكار بجدارة طبعا
> شكرا يا مى على المجهود الجميل وكل سنة وانتى طيبة ياقمر
> تقبلى تحياتى 
> دعاء




أختي الفاضله دعاء
مرسي حبيبتي على تهنئتك الرقيقه دي
والف مبروك انتي كمان على جايزة الاوسكار 
وكل سنه وانتي طيبه
تحياتي لك

----------


## nour2005

ابنتي الحبيبة مي

الف مبروك الاوسكار

فعلا موضوع قيّم ويستحق الفوز بجدارة

شكرا على مجهودك 

جزاك الله خيرا وحفظك 

وباذن الله متميزّة دائما

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="14 80"]
قلب مصر
أستاذ محمد (a_leader)
kind hand
nour_2005

الله يبارك فيكم 
والف شكر على تهنئتكم الرقيقه وحضوركم الجميل
تحياتي لكم
 :f2:   :f2: [/frame]

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="14 80"]

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عدت لكم مره أخرى وبناء على طلبكم 
أقدم لكم نبذة مختصرة عن السيرة الذاتية
لفضيلة  الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين بن الحاج نوح الألباني
رحمه الله تعالى 

نشأته :

* ولد الشيخ محمد  ناصر الدين بن الحاج نوح الألباني عام 1333 ه الموافق 1914 م في مدينة أشقودرة عاصمة دولة  ألبانيا - حينئذ - عن أسرة فقيرة متدينة يغلب عليها الطابق العلمي، فكان والده مرجعاً للناس يعلمهم و يرشدهم. 

* هاجر صاحب الترجمة بصحبة والده إلى دمشق الشام للأقامة الدائمة فيها بعد أن انحرف أحمد زاغو (ملك ألبانيا) ببلاده  نحو الحضارة الغربية العلمانية. 

* أتم العلامة الألباني دراسته الإبتدائية في مدرسة الإسعاف الخيري في دمشق بتفوق. 

* نظراً لرأي والده الخاص في المدارس النظامية من الناحية الدينية، فقد قرر عدم إكمال الدراسة النظامية ووضع له منهجاً علمياً مركزاً قام من خلاله بتعليمه القرآن الكريم، و التجويد، و النحو و الصرف، و فقه المذهب الحنفي، و قد ختم الألباني على يد والده حفظ القرآن الكريم برواية حفص عن عاصم، كما درس على الشيخ سعيد البرهاني مراقي الفلاح في الفقه الحنفي و بعض كتب اللغة و البلاغة، هذا في الوقت الذي حرص فيه على حضور دروس و ندوات العلامه بهجة البيطار. 

* أخذ عن أبيه مهنة إصلاح الساعات فأجادهاحتى صار من أصحاب الشهره فيها، و أخذ يتكسب رزقه منها، وقد وفرت له هذه المهنه وقتاً جيداً للمطالعة و الدراسة، و هيأت له هجرته للشام معرفة باللغة العربية و الاطلاع على العلوم الشرعية من مصادرها الأصلية.   

توجهه إلى علم الحديث و اهتمامه به 

     على الرغم من توجيه والد الألباني المنهجي له بتقليد المذهب الحنفي و تحذيره الشديد من الاشتغال بعلم الحديث، فقد أخذ الألباني بالتوجه نحو علم الحديث و علومه، فتعلم الحديث في نحو العشرين من عمره متأثراً بأبحاث مجلة المنار التي كان يصدرها الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا (رحمه الله) و كان أول عمل حديثي قام به هو نسخ كتاب " المغني عن حمل الأسفار في تخريج  ما في الإحياء من الأخبار" للحافظ العراقي (رحمه الله) مع التعليق عليه. 

     كان ذلك العمل فاتحة خير كبير على الشيخ الألباني حيث أصبح الاهتمام بالحديث و علومه شغله الشاغل، فأصبح معروفاً بذلك في الأوساط العلمية بدمشق، حتى إن إدارة المكتبة الظاهرية بدمشق خصصت غرفة خاصة له ليقوم فيها بأبحاثه العلمية المفيدة، بالإضافة إلى منحه نسخة من مفتاح المكتبة حيث يدخلها وقت ما شاء، أما عن التأليف و التصنيف، فقد ابتدأهما في العقد الثاني من عمره، و كان أول مؤلفاته الفقهية المبنية على معرفة الدليل و الفقه المقارن كتاب " تحذير الساجد من اتخاذ القبور مساجد " و هو مطبوع مراراً، و من أوائل تخاريجه الحديثية المنهجية أيضاً كتاب " الروض النضير في ترتيب و تخريج معجم الطبراني الصغير" و لا يزال مخطوطاً. 

     كان لإشتغال الشيخ الألباني بحديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أثره البالغ في التوجه السلفي للشيخ، و قد  زاد تشبثه و ثباته على هذا المنهج مطالعته لكتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه و تلميذه ابن القيم و غيرهما من أعلام المدرسة السلفية.  

      حمل الشيخ الألباني راية الدعوة إلى التوحيد و السنة في سوريا حيث زار الكثير من مشايخ دمشق و جرت بينه و بينهم مناقشات حول مسائل التوحيد و الإتباع و التعصب المذهبي و البدع، فلقي الشيخ لذلك المعارضة الشديدة من كثير من متعصبي المذاهب و مشايخ الصوفية و الخرافيين و المبتدعة، فكانوا يثيرون عليه العامة و الغوغاء و يشيعون عنه بأنه "وهابي ضال" و يحذرون الناس منه، هذا في الوقت الذي وافقه على دعوته أفاضل العلماء المعروفين بالعلم و الدين في دمشق، و الذين حضوه على الاستمرار قدماً في دعوته و منهم، العلامة بهجت البيطار، الشيخ عبد الفتاح الإمام رئيس جمعية الشبان المسلمين في سوريا، الشيخ توفيق البزرة، و غيرهم من أهل الفضل و الصلاح (رحمهم الله).
نشاط الشيخ الألباني الدعوي 

 نشط الشيخ في دعوته من خلال: 

أ) دروسه العلمية التي كان يعقدها مرتين كل أسبوع حيث يحضرها طلبة العلم و بعض أساتذة الجامعات و من الكتب التي كان يدرسها في حلقات علمية: 

-  فتح المجيد لعبد الرحمن بن حسن بن محمد بن عبد الوهاب. 

-  الروضة الندية شرح الدرر البهية للشوكاني شرح صديق حسن خان. 

-  أصول الفقه لعبد الوهاب خلاف. 

-  الباعث الحثيث شرح اختصار علوم الحديث لابن كثير شرح احمد شاكر. 

-  منهاج الإسلام في الحكم لمحمد أسد. 

-  فقه السنه لسيد سابق. 

ب) رحلاته الشهريه المنتظمة التي بدأت بأسبوع واحد من كل شهر ثم زادت مدتها حيث كان يقوم فيها بزيارة المحافظات السورية المختلفه، بالإضافة إلى بعض المناطق في المملكة الأردنية قبل استقراره فيها مؤخراً، هذا الأمر دفع بعض المناوئين لدعوة الألباني إلى الوشاية به عند الحاكم مما أدى إلى سجنه. 

 صبره على الأذى .... و هجرته   

     في أوائل 1960م كان الشيخ يقع تحت مرصد الحكومة السوريه، مع العلم أنه كان بعيداً عن السياسة، و قد سبب ذلك نوعاً من الإعاقة له. فقد تعرض للإعتقال مرتين، الأولى كانت قبل 67 حيث اعتقل لمدة شهر في قلعة  دمشق وهي  نفس القلعة التي اعتقل فيها شيخ الاسلام (ابن تيمية)، وعندما قامت حرب 67 رأت الحكومة أن تفرج عن جميع المعتقلين السياسيين. 

     لكن بعدما اشتدت الحرب عاد الشيخ إلى المعتقل مرة ثانية، و لكن هذه المرة ليس في سجن القلعة، بل في سجن الحسكة شمال شرق دمشق، و قد قضى فيه الشيخ ثمانية أشهر، و خلال هذه الفترة حقق مختصر صحيح مسلم للحافظ المنذري و اجتمع مع شخصيات كبيرة في المعتقل.

أعمال ... انجازات ... جوائز
لقد كان للشيخ جهود علمية و خدمات عديدة منها: 

1) كان شيخنا-  رحمه الله - يحضر ندوات العلامة الشيخ محمد بهجت البيطار - رحمه الله -  مع بعض أساتذة المجمع العلمي بدمشق، منهم عز الدين التنوحي-  رحمه الله -  إذ كانوا يقرؤن "الحماسة" لأبي تمام. 

2) اختارته كلية الشريعة في جامعة دمشق ليقوم بتخريج أحاديث البيوع الخاصة بموسوعة الفقه الإسلامي، التي عزمت الجامعة على إصدارها عام 1955 م. 

3) اختير عضواً في لجنة الحديث، التي شكلت في عهد الوحدة بين مصر و سوريا، للإشراف على نشر كتب السنة و تحقيقها. 

4) طلبت إليه الجامعة السلفية في بنارس "الهند" أن يتولى مشيخة الحديث، فاعتذر عن ذلك لصعوبة اصطحاب الأهل و الأولاد بسبب الحرب بين الهند و باكستان آنذاك. 

5) طلب إليه معالي وزير المعارف في المملكة العربية السعودية الشيخ حسن بن عبدالله آل الشيخ عام 1388 ه ، أن يتولى الإشراف على قسم الدراسات الإسلامية العليا في جامعة مكة، وقد حالت الظروف دون تحقيق ذلك. 

6) اخير عضواً للمجلس الأعلى للجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة من عام 1395 ه إلى 1398 ه. 

7) لبى دعوة من اتحاد الطلبة المسلمين في أسبانيا، و ألقى محاضرة مهمة طبعة فيما بعد بعنوان " الحديث حجة بنفسه في العقائد و الأحكام"   

8) زار قطر و ألقى فيها محاضرة بعنوان"منزلة السنة في الإسلام". 

9) انتدب من سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله رئيس إدارة البحوث العلمية و الإفتاء للدعوة في مصر و المغرب و بريطانيا للدعوة إلى التوحيد و الاعتصام بالكتاب و السنة و المنهج الإسلامي الحق. 

10) دعي إلى عدة مؤتمرات، حضر بعضها و اعتذر عن كثير بسبب أشغالاته العلمية الكثيرة.

11) زار الكويت و الإمارات و ألقى فيهما محاضرات عديدة، وزار أيضا عدداً من دول أوروبا، و التقى فيها بالجاليات الإسلامية و الطلبة المسلمين، و ألقى دروساً علمية مفيدة. 

12) للشيخ مؤلفات عظيمة و تحقيقات قيمة، ربة على المئة، و ترجم كثير منها إلى لغات مختلفة، و طبع أكثرها طبعات متعددة و من أبرزها، إرواء الغليل في تخريج أحاديث منار السبيل، وسلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة و شيء من فقهها و فوائدها، سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة و الموضوعة و أثرها السيئ في الأمة، وصفة صلاة النبي من التكبير إلى التسليم كأنك تراها. 

13) و لقد كانت قررت لجنة الإختيار لجائزة الملك فيصل العالمية للدراسات الإسلامية من منح الجائزة عام 1419ه / 1999م ، و موضوعها " الجهود العلمية التي عنيت بالحديث النبوي تحقيقاً و تخريجاً و دراسة" لفضيلة الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني السوري الجنسية، تقديراً لجهوده القيمة في خدمة الحديث النبوي تخريجاً و تحقيقاً ودراسة و ذلك في كتبه التي تربو على المئة.
قالوا عن الشيخ   

سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز ما رأيت تحت أديم السماء عالماً بالحديث في العصر الحديث مثل العلامة محمد ناصر الدين الألباني، وسئل سماحته عن حديث رسول الله - صلى الله عليه و سلم-: "ان الله يبعث لهذه الأمه على رأس كل مائة سنة من يجدد لها دينها" فسئل من مجدد هذا القرن، فقال -رحمه الله-: الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني هو مجدد هذا العصر في ظني والله أعلم 


فضيلة الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد لقد كان رحمه الله من العلماء الأفذاذ الذين أفنوا أعمارهم في خدمة السنة و التأليف فيها  و الدعوة إلى الله عز و جل و نصرة العقيدة السلفية و محاربة البدعة، و الذب عن سنة الرسول- صلى الله عليه و سلم-  و هو من العلماء المتميزين، و قد شهد تميزه الخاصة و العامة. و لاشك أن فقد مثل هذا العالم من المصائب الكبار التي تحل بالمسلمين. فجزاه الله خيراً على ما قدم من جهود عظيمة خير الجزاء و أسكنه فسيح جناته



العلامة محمد بن صالح العثيمين فالذي عرفته عن الشيخ من خلال اجتماعي به وهو قليل،  أنه حريص جداً على العمل بالسنة، و محاربة البدعة، سواء كان في العقيدة أم في العمل، أما من خلال قراءتي لمؤلفاته فقد عرفت عنه ذلك، و أنه ذو علم جم في الحديث، رواية و دراية، و أن الله تعالى قد نفع فيما كتبه كثيراً من الناس، من حيث العلم و من حيث المنهاج و الاتجاه إلىعلم الحديث، و هذه ثمرة كبيرة للمسلمين و لله الحمد، أما من حيث التحقيقات العلمية الحديثية فناهيك به.
 

العلامة المفسر محمد الأمين الشنقيطي يقول الشيخ عبد العزيز الهده : "ان العلامه الشنقيطي يجل الشيخ الألباني إجلالاً غريباً، حتى إذا رآه ماراً وهو في درسه في الحرم المدني يقطع درسه قائماً ومسلماً عليه إجلالاً له"



الشيخ عبد الله العبيلان أعزي نفسي و إخواني المسلمين في جميع أقطار الأرض بوفاة الإمام العلامة المحقق الزاهد الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني، و في الحقيقة الكلمات تعجز أن تتحدث عن الرجل، ولو لم يكن من مناقبه إلا أنه نشأ في بيئة لا تعد بيئة سلفية، و مع ذلك صار من أكبر الدعاة إلى الدعوة السلفية و العمل بالسنة و التحذير من البدع لكان كافياً، حتى أن شيخنا عبد الله الدويش و الذي يعد من الحفاظ النادرين في هذا العصر و قد توفي في سن مبكرة، يقول رحمه الله : منذ قرون ما رأينا مثل الشيخ ناصر كثرة إنتاج وجودة في التحقيق، ومن بعد السيوطي إلى وقتنا هذا لم يأت من حقق علم الحديث بهذه الكثرة و الدقة مثل الشيخ ناصر.

  وصية العلامة الألباني لعموم المسلمين 

إن الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه و نستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا و من سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له و من يضلل فلا هادي له، و أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله و أن محمداً عبده و رسوله .. وبعد 

فوصيتي لكل مسلم على وجه الأرض و بخاصة إخواننا الذين يشاركوننا في الإنتماء إلى الدعوة المباركة دعوة الكتاب والسنة على منهج السلف الصالح. 

أوصيهم و نفسي بتقوى الله تبارك و تعالى أولاً، ثم بالإستزادة بالعلم النافع، كما قال تعالى ( واتقوا الله و يعلمكم الله ) و أن يعرفوا عملهم الصالح الذي هو عندنا جميعاً لا يخرج عن كونه كتاب و سنة، و على منهج السلف الصالح، و أن يقرنوا مع عملهم هذا و الاستزادة منه ما استطاعوا إلى ذلك سبيلا العمل بهذا العلم، حتى لا يكون حجة عليهم، وإنما يكون حجة لهم يوم لا ينفع مال و لا بنون إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم، ثم أحذرهم من مشاركة الكثير ممن خرجوا عن المنهج السلفي بأمور كثيرة.. و كثيرة جداً، يجمعها كلمة "الخروج" على المسلمين و على جماعتهم، و إنما نأمرهم بأن يكونوا كما قال - عليه الصلاة و السلام - في الحديث الصحيح:" وكونوا عباد الله إخواناً كما أمركم الله تبارك و تعالى" و علينا - كما قلت في جلسة سابقة وأعيد ذلك مرة أخرى-  و في الإعادة إفادة، و علينا أن نترفق في دعوتنا المخالفين إليها، و أن تكون مع قوله تبارك و تعالى دائما و أبداً: ( ادع إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة و الموعظة الحسنة و جادلهم بالتي هي أحسن)  و أول من يستحق أن نستعمل معه هذه الحكمة هو من كان أشد خصومة لنا في مبدئنا و في عقيدتنا، حتى لا نجمع بين ثقل دعوة الحق التي امتن الله عز و جل بها علينا و بين ثقل أسلوب الدعوة إلى الله عز و جل، فأرجو من إخواننا جميعاً في كل بلاد الإسلام أن يتأدبوا بهذه الآداب الإسلامية، ثم أن يبتغوا من وراء ذلك وجه الله عز و جل، لا يريدون  جزاءً و لا شكوراً. آخر وصية للعلامة المحدث

أوصي زوجتي و أولادي و أصدقائي وكل محب لي إذا بلغه وفاتي أن يدعو لي بالمغفرة و الرحمة - أولاً-  وألا يبكون علي نياحة أو بصوت مرتفع. 

اللهم أغفر له وارحمه وأدخله فسيح جناتك يا الله 

وثانياً: أن يعجلوا بدفني، و لا يخبروا من أقاربي و إخواني إلا بقدر ما يحصل بهم واجب تجهيزي، وأن يتولى غسلي (عزت خضر أبو عبد الله) جاري و صديقي المخلص، ومن يختاره  - هو- لإعانته على ذلك. 

وثالثاً: أختار الدفن في أقرب مكان، لكي لا يضطر من يحمل جنازتي إلى وضعها في السيارة، و بالتالي يركب المشيعون سياراتهم، وأن يكون القبر في مقبره قديمة يغلب على الظن أنها سوف لا تنبش... 

و على من كان في البلد الذي أموت فيه ألا يخبروا من كان خارجها من أولادي - فضلاً عن غيرهم- إلا بعد تشييعي، حتى لا تتغلب العواطف، و تعمل عملها، فيكون ذلك سبباً لتأخير جنازتي. 

سائلاً المولى أن ألقاه و قد غفر لي ذنوبي ما قدمت و ما أخرت.. 

وأوصي بمكتبتي- كلها- سواء ما كان منها مطبوعاً، أو تصويراً، أو مخطوطاً- بخطي أو بخط غيري- لمكتبة الجامعة الإسلامية في المدينة المنورة، لأن لي فيها ذكريات حسنة في الدعوة للكتاب و السنة، و على منهج السلف الصالح  -يوم كنت مدرساً فيها-. 

راجياً من الله تعالى أن ينفع بها روادها، كما نفع بصاحبها -يومئذ- طلابها، وأن ينفعني بهم و بإخلاصهم و دعواتهم. 

(رب أوزعني أن أشكر نعمتك التي أنعمت علي و على والدي و أن أعمل صالحاً ترضاه  و أصلح لي في ذريتي إني تبت إليك و إني من المسلمين). 

27 جمادى الأول 1410 هـ

وفاته:

توفي العلامة الألباني قبيل يوم السبت في الثاني و العشرين من جمادى الآخرة 1420ه، الموافق الثاني من أكتوبر 1999م، و دفن بعد صلاة العشاء. 
 و قد عجل بدفن الشيخ لأمرين أثنين: 

الأول: تنفيذ و صيته كما أمر. 

الثاني: الأيام التي مر بها موت الشيخ رحمه الله و التي تلت هذه الأيام كانت شديدة الحرارة، فخشي أنه لو تأخر بدفنه أن يقع بعض الأضرار أو المفاسد على الناس الذين يأتون لتشييع جنازته رحمه الله فلذلك أوثر أن يكون دفنه سريعاً. 

     بالرغم من عدم إعلام أحد عن وفاة الشيخ إلا المقربين منهم حتى يعينوا على تجهيزه و دفنه، بالإضافه إلى قصر الفترة ما بين وفات الشيخ و تدفنه، إلا أن آلاف المصلين قد حضروا صلاة جنازته حيث تداعى الناس بأن يعلم كل منهم أخاه.
وبذلك قد أنتهت سيرة الشيخ محمد ناصر اللباني
تحياتي لكم 
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2: 

 [/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 221

" كان يباشر وهو صائم , ثم يجعل بينه وبينها ثوبا . يعني الفرج " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 385 :
أخرجه الإمام أحمد ( 6 / 59 ) : حدثنا ابن نمير عن طلحة بن يحيى قال : حدثتني عائشة بنت طلحة عن # عائشة # أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان ... وأخرجه ابن خزيمة في " صحيحه " ( 1 / 201 / 2 ) . 
قلت : وهذا سند جيد , رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال مسلم , ولولا أن طلحة هذا فيه كلام يسير من قبل حفظه , لقلت : إنه صحيح الإسناد , ولكن تكلم فيه بعضهم , وقال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " صدوق يخطىء " . 
قلت : وفي هذا الحديث فائدة هامة وهو تفسير المباشرة بأنه مس المرأة فيما دون الفرج , فهو يؤيد التفسير الذي سبق نقله عن القاري , وإن كان حكاه بصيغة التمريض ( قيل ) : فهذا الحديث يدل على أنه قول معتمد , وليس في أدلة الشريعة ما ينافيه , بل قد وجدنا في أقوال السلف ما يزيده قوة , فمنهم راوية الحديث عائشة نفسها رضي الله عنها , فروى الطحاوي ( 1 / 347 ) بسند صحيح عن حكيم بن عقال أنه قال : سألت عائشة : ما يحرم علي من امرأتي وأنا صائم ? قالت : فرجها وحكيم هذا وثقه ابن حبان وقال العجيلي : " بصري تابعي ثقة " . 
وقد علقه البخاري ( 4 / 120 بصيغة الجزم : " باب المباشرة للصائم , وقالت عائشة رضي الله عنها : يحرم عليه فرجها " . 
وقال الحافظ : " وصله الطحاوي من طريق أبي مرة مولى عقيل عن حكيم بن عقال .... وإسناده إلى حكيم صحيح , ويؤدي معناه أيضاً ما رواه عبد الرزاق بإسناد صحيح عن مسروق : سألت عائشة : ما يحل للرجل من امرأته صائماً ? قالت . كل شيء إلا الجماع " . 
قلت : وذكره ابن حزم ( 6 / 211 ) محتجاً به على من كره المباشرة للصائم , ثم تيسر لي الرجوع إلى نسخة " الثقات " في المكتبة الظاهرية , فرأيته يقول فيه ( 1 / 25 ) : " يروي عن ابن عمر , روى عنه قتادة , وقد سمع حكيم من عثمان بن عفان " . 
ووجدت بعض المحدثين قد كتب على هامشه " العجلي هو بصري تابعي ثقة " . 
ثم ذكر ابن حزم عن سعيد بن جبير أن رجلا قال لابن عباس : إني تزوجت ابنة عم لي جميلة , فبني بي في رمضان , فهل لي - بأبي أنت وأمي - إلى قبلتها من سبيل ? فقال له ابن عباس : هل تملك نفسك ? قال : نعم , قال : قبل , قال : فبأبي أنت وأمي هل إلى مباشرتها من سبيل ?‎ قال : هل تملك نفسك ? قال : نعم , قال : فباشرها , قال : فهل لي أن أضرب بيدي على فرجها من سبيل ? قال : وهل تملك نفسك ? قال : نعم , قال : اضرب . قال ابن حزم : " وهذه أصح طريق عن ابن عباس " . 
قال : " ومن طريق صحاح عن سعد بن أبي وقاص أنه سئل أتقبل وأنت صائم ? قال : نعم , وأقبض على متاعها , وعن عمرو بن شرحبيل أن ابن مسعود كان يباشر امرأته نصف النهار وهو صائم . وهذه أصح طريق عن ابن مسعود " . 
قلت : أثر ابن مسعود هذا أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة ( 2 / 167 / 2 ) بسند صحيح على شرطهما , وأثر سعد هو عنده بلفظ " قال : نعم وآخذ بجهازها " وسنده صحيح على شرط مسلم , وأثر ابن عباس عنده أيضاً ولكنه مختصر بلفظ : " فرخص له في القبلة والمباشرة ووضع اليد ما لم يعده إلى غيره " . 
وسنده صحيح على شرط البخاري . 
وروى ابن أبي شيبة ( 2 / 170 / 1 ) عن عمرو بن هرم قال : سئل جابر بن زيد عن رجل نظر إلى امرأته في رمضان فأمنى من شهوتها هل يفطر ? قال : لا , ويتم صومه " . 
وترجم ابن خزيمة للحديث بقوله : " باب الرخصة في المباشرة التي هي دون الجماع للصائم , والدليل على أن اسم الواحد قد يقع على فعلين أحدهما مباح , والآخر محظور " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 222

" من تفل تجاه القبلة جاء يوم القيامة وتفلته بين عينيه " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 388 :
أخرجه أبو داود ( 3 / 425 - عون ) وابن حبان في " صحيحه " ( 332 ) من طريق ابن خزيمة عن جرير عن أبي إسحاق الشيباني عن عدي بن ثابت عن زر بن حبيش عن # حذيفة بن اليمان # مرفوعاً . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح , رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الشيخين , غير زر فمن رجال مسلم وحده . وجرير هو ابن عبد الحميد الضبي الكوفي , وأبو إسحاق هو سليمان بن أبي سليمان الكوفي . 
وللحديث شاهد بلفظ : " يجيء صاحب النخامة في القبلة يوم القيامة وهي في وجهه " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 223

" يجيء صاحب النخامة في القبلة يوم القيامة وهي في وجهه " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 388 :
أخرجه ابن حبان في " صحيحه " ( 333 ) : أخبرنا عبد الرحمن بن زياد الكناني - بالأبلة - حدثنا الحسن بن محمد بن الصباح : حدثنا شبابة حدثنا عاصم ابن محمد عن محمد بن سوقة عن نافع عن # ابن عمر # مرفوعاً . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد رجاله كلهم ثقات معروفون من رجال البخاري غير الكناني هذا , فلم أجد له الآن ترجمة , لكنه لم يتفرد به , فقد عزاه المنذري في " الترغيب " ( 1 / 122 ) للبزار وابن خزيمة وابن حبان في " صحيحيهما , وابن خزيمة من طبقة الكناني المذكور فالغالب أنه رواه من غير طريقه , إما عن ابن الصباح مباشرة أو عن غيره , وأما البزار فطريقه غير طريق الكناني قطعاً , فإن في إسناده عاصم بن عمر كما ذكر الهيثمي ( 2 / 19 ) , وقال : " ضعفه البخاري وجماعة , وذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات " . 
قلت : وفي " التقريب " : ضعيف . 
قلت : ولكنه إن لم يفد في تقوية الحديث كشاهد أو متابع , فهو على الأقل لا يضر والحديث صحيح على كل حال . 
وفي الحديث دلالة على تحريم البصاق إلى القبلة مطلقاً , سواء ذلك في المسجد أو في غيره , وعلى المصلي وغيره , كما قال الصنعاني في " سبل السلام " ( 1 / 230 ) . قال : " وقد جزم النووي بالمنع في كل حالة داخل الصلاة وخارجها وفي المسجد أو غيره " . 
قلت : وهو الصواب , والأحاديث الواردة في النهي عن البصق في الصلاة تجاه القبلة كثيرة مشهورة في الصحيحين وغيرها , وإنما آثرت هذا دون غيره , لعزته وقلة من أحاط علمه به . ولأن فيه أدباً رفيعاً مع الكعبة المشرفة , طالما غفل عنه كثير من الخاصة , فضلاً عن العامة , فكم رأيت في أئمة المساجد من يبصق إلى القبلة من نافذة المسجد ! 
وفي الحديث أيضاً فائدة هامة وهي الإشارة إلى أن النهي عن استقبال القبلة ببول أو غائط إنما هو مطلق يشمل الصحراء والبنيان , لأنه إذا أفاد الحديث أن البصق تجاه القبلة لا يجوز مطلقاً , فالبول والغائط مستقبلاً لها لا يجوز بالأولى , فمن العجائب إطلاق النووي النهي في البصق , وتخصيصه في البول والغائط ! ( إن في ذلك لذكري لمن كان له قلب أو ألقى السمع وهو شهيد ) .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 224

" الصوم يوم تصومون , والفطر يوم تفطرون , والأضحى يوم تضحون " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 389 :
أخرجه الترمذي ( 2 / 37 - تحفة ) عن إسحاق بن جعفر بن محمد قال : حدثني عبد الله بن جعفر عن عثمان بن محمد عن # أبي هريرة # أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : فذكره .
وقال الترمذي : " هذا حديث غريب حسن " . 
قلت : وإسناده جيد , رجاله كلهم ثقات , وفي عثمان بن محمد وهو ابن المغيرة ابن الأخنس كلام يسير . 
وقال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " صدوق له أوهام " . 
وعبد الله بن جعفر هو ابن عبد الرحمن بن المسور المخرمي المدني وهو ثقة روى له مسلم . 
وإسحاق بن جعفر بن محمد هو الهاشمي الجعفري , وهو صدوق كما في " التقريب " وقد تابعه أبو سعيد مولى بني هاشم وهو ثقة من رجال البخاري قال : حدثنا عبد الله بن جعفر المخرمي به , دون الجملة الوسطى : " والفطر يوم تفطرون " . 
أخرجه البيهقي في " سننه " ( 4 / 252 ) . 
وللحديث طريق أخرى عن أبي هريرة , فقال ابن ماجه ( 1 / 509 ) : " حدثنا محمد بن عمر المقرىء حدثنا إسحاق بن عيسى حدثنا حماد بن زيد عن أيوب عن محمد بن سيرين عن أبي هريرة به دون الجملة الأولى . 
وهذا سند رجاله كلهم ثقات غير محمد بن عمر المقرىء ولا يعرف كما في " التقريب " وأرى أنه وهم في قوله " محمد بن سيرين " وإنما هو " محمد بن المنكدر " هكذا رواه العباس بن محمد بن هارون وعلي بن سهل قالا : أنبأنا إسحاق بن عيسى الطباع عن حماد بن زيد عن أيوب عن محمد بن المنكدر عن أبي هريرة به . 
أخرجه الدارقطني في " سننه " ( 257 - 258 ) . 
وهكذا رواه محمد بن عبيد وهو ابن حساب ثقة من رجال مسلم عن حماد ابن زيد به .  
أخرجه أبو داود ( 1 / 366 ) : حدثنا محمد بن عبيد به . 
وهكذا رواه روح بن القاسم وعبد الوارث ومعمر عن محمد بن المنكدر به . 
أخرجه الدارقطني وأبو علي الهروي في " الأول من الثاني من الفوائد " ( ق 20 / 1 ) عن روح . 
وأخرجه البيهقي عن عبد الوارث . 
وأخرجه الهروي عن معمر قرنه مع روح , رواه عنهما يزيد بن زريع , و قد خالفه في روايته عن معمر يحيى بن اليمان فقال : عن معمر عن محمد بن المنكدر عن عائشة قالت : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره دون الجملة الأولى أيضاً . 
أخرجه الترمذي ( 2 / 71 ) والدارقطني ( 258 ) . 
وقال الترمذي : " سألت محمداً - يعني البخاري - قلت له : محمد بن المنكدر سمع من عائشة ? قال : نعم , يقول في حديثه سمعت عائشة . قال الترمذي : وهذا حديث حسن غريب من هذا الوجه " . 
قلت : كذا قال الترمذي , وهو عندي ضعيف من هذا الوجه , لأن يحيى ابن اليمان ضعيف من قبل حفظه , وفي " التقريب " : " صدوق عابد , يخطىء كثيراً وقد تغير " قلت : ومع ذلك فقد خالفه يزيد بن زريع وهو ثقة ثبت فقال عن معمر عن محمد بن المنكدر عن أبي هريرة , وهذا هو الصواب بلا ريب , أنه من مسند أبي هريرة , ليس من مسند عائشة , وإذا كان كذلك فهو منقطع لأن ابن المنكدر لم يسمع من أبي هريرة كما قال البزار وغيره , وإذا كان كذلك فلم يسمع من عائشة أيضاً لأنها ماتت قبل أبي هريرة وبذلك جزم الحافظ في " التهذيب " , فهو منقطع على كل حال . وقد روى حديث عائشة موقوفاً عليها , أخرجه البيهقي من طريق أبي حنيفة قال . حدثني علي بن الأقمر عن مسروق قال : " دخلت على عائشة يوم عرفة فقالت : اسقوا مسروقاً سويقاً , وأكثروا حلواه , قال : فقلت : إني لم يمنعني أن أصوم اليوم إلا أني خفت أن يكون يوم النحر , فقالت عائشة : النحر يوم ينحر الناس , والفطر يوم يفطر الناس " . 
قلت : وهذا سند جيد بما قبله . 
فقه الحديث 
قال الترمذي عقب الحديث : " وفسر بعض أهل العلم هذا الحديث , فقال : إنما معنى هذا الصوم والفطر مع الجماعة وعظم الناس " . وقال الصنعاني في " سبل السلام " ( 2 / 72 ) : " فيه دليل على أنه يعتبر في ثبوت العيد الموافقة للناس , وأن المتفرد بمعرفة يوم العيد بالرؤية يجب عليه موافقة غيره , ويلزمه حكمهم في الصلاة والإفطار والأضحية " . 
وذكر معنى هذا ابن القيم رحمه الله في " تهذيب السنن " ( 3 / 214 ) , وقال : " وقيل : فيه الرد على من يقول إن من عرف طلوع القمر بتقدير حساب المنازل جاز له أن يصوم ويفطر , دون من لم يعلم , وقيل : إن الشاهد الواحد إذا رأى الهلال ولم يحكم القاضي بشهادته أنه لا يكون هذا له صوماً , كما لم يكن للناس " . 
وقال أبو الحسن السندي في " حاشيته على ابن ماجه " بعد أن ذكر حديث أبي هريرة عند الترمذي : " والظاهر أن معناه أن هذه الأمور ليس للآحاد فيها دخل , وليس لهم التفرد فيها , بل الأمر فيها إلى الإمام والجماعة , ويجب على الآحاد اتباعهم للإمام والجماعة , وعلى هذا , فإذا رأى أحد الهلال , ورد الإمام شهادته ينبغي أن لا يثبت في حقه شيء من هذه الأمور , ويجب عليه أن يتبع الجماعة في ذلك " . 
قلت : وهذا المعنى هو المتبادر من الحديث , ويؤيده احتجاج عائشة به على مسروق حين امتنع من صيام يوم عرفة خشية أن يكون يوم النحر , فبينت له أنه لا عبرة برأيه وأن عليه اتباع الجماعة فقالت : " النحر يوم ينحر الناس , والفطر يوم يفطر الناس " . 
قلت : وهذا هو اللائق بالشريعة السمحة التي من غاياتها تجميع الناس وتوحيد صفوفهم , وإبعادهم عن كل ما يفرق جمعهم من الآراء الفردية , فلا تعتبر الشريعة رأي الفرد - ولو كان صواباً في وجهة نظره - في عبادة جماعية كالصوم والتعبيد وصلاة الجماعة , ألا ترى أن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم كان يصلي بعضهم وراء بعض وفيهم من يرى أن مس المرأة والعضو وخروج الدم من نواقض الوضوء , ومنهم من لا يرى ذلك , ومنهم من يتم في السفر , ومنهم من يقصر , فلم يكن اختلافهم هذا وغيره ليمنعهم من الاجتماع في الصلاة وراء الإمام الواحد , والاعتداد بها , وذلك لعلمهم بأن التفرق في الدين شر من الاختلاف في بعض الآراء , ولقد بلغ الأمر ببعضهم في عدم الإعتداد بالرأي المخالف لرأى الإمام الأعظم في المجتمع الأكبر كمنى , إلى حد ترك العمل برأيه إطلاقاً في ذلك المجتمع فراراً مما قد ينتج من الشر بسبب العمل برأيه , فروى أبو داود ( 1 / 307 ) أن عثمان رضي الله عنه صلى بمنى أربعاً , فقال عبد الله بن مسعود منكراً عليه : صليت مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ركعتين , ومع أبي بكر ركعتين , ومع عمر ركعتين , ومع عثمان صدراً من إمارته ثم أتمها , ثم تفرقت بكم الطرق فلوددت أن لي من أربع ركعات ركعتين متقبلتين , ثم إن ابن مسعود صلى أربعاً ! فقيل له : عبت على عثمان ثم صليت أربعاً ?‎! قال : الخلاف شر . وسنده صحيح . وروى أحمد ( 5 / 155 ) نحو هذا عن أبي ذر رضي الله عنهم أجمعين . 
فليتأمل في هذا الحديث وفي الأثر المذكور أولئك الذين لا يزالون يتفرقون في صلواتهم , ولا يقتدون ببعض أئمة المساجد , وخاصة في صلاة الوتر في رمضان , بحجة كونهم على خلاف مذهبهم ! وبعض أولئك الذين يدعون العلم بالفلك , ممن يصوم ويفطر وحده متقدماً أو متأخراً عن جماعة المسلمين , معتداً برأيه وعلمه , غير مبال بالخروج عنهم , فليتأمل هؤلاء جميعاً فيما ذكرناه من العلم , لعلهم يجدون شفاء لما في نفوسهم من جهل وغرور , فيكونوا صفاً واحداً مع إخوانهم المسلمين فإن يد الله مع الجماعة .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 225

" إذا ولج الرجل في بيته فليقل : اللهم إني أسألك خير المولج , وخير المخرج , بسم الله ولجنا , وبسم الله خرجنا , وعلى الله ربنا توكلنا , ثم ليسلم على أهله " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 394 :
أخرجه أبو داود في " سننه " ( رقم 5096 ) عن إسماعيل : حدثني ضمضم عن شريح عن # أبي مالك الأشعري # قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره .
قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح , رجاله كلهم ثقات , وإسماعيل هو ابن عياش , وهو صحيح الحديث عن الشاميين , وهذا منها , فإن ضمضم وهو ابن زرعة بن ثوب شامي حمصي .  
وشريح هو ابن عبيد الحضرمي الحمصي ثقة , فالسند كله شامي حمصي . 
( تنبيه ) الحديث كما ترى من أوراد دخول البيت , وبذلك ترجم له أبو داود , فأورده في " باب ما جاء فيمن دخل بيت ما يقول " وفي مثله أورده النووي وصديق خان وغيرهما . وقد وهم شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله حيث جعل الحديث من أوراد الدخول إلى المسجد فإنه قال في " الرد على الأخنائي " ( ص 95 ) : وعن محمد بن سيرين : كان الناس يقولون إذا دخلوا المسجد : صلى الله وملائكته على محمد , السلام عليك أيها النبي و رحمة الله و بركاته , بسم الله دخلنا , وبسم الله خرجنا , وعلى الله توكلنا , وكانوا يقولون إذا خرجوا مثل ذلك . 
قلت : فقال ابن تيمية بعد أن ذكر هذا : قلت : هذا فيه حديث مرفوع في " سنن أبي داود " وغيره أنه يقال عند دخول المسجد : اللهم إني أسألك خير المولج ...
وعزاه مخرجه فضيلة الشيخ اليماني لسنن أبي داود و لم يتنبه لهذا الذي نبهنا عليه .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 226

" لأن يطعن في رأس رجل بمخيط من حديد خير من أن يمس امرأة لا تحل له " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 395 :
رواه الروياني في " مسنده " ( 227 / 2 ) : أنبأنا نصر بن علي : أنبأنا , أبي , أنبأنا شداد ابن سعيد عن أبي العلاء قال : حدثنى # معقل بن يسار # مرفوعاً . قلت : وهذا سند جيد , رجاله كلهم ثقات من رجال الشيخين غير شداد بن سعيد , فمن رجال مسلم وحده , وفيه كلام يسير لا ينزل به حديثه عن رتبة الحسن , ولذلك فإن مسلماً إنما أخرج له في الشواهد وقال الذهبي في " الميزان " : " صالح الحديث "  
وقال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " صدوق يخطىء " . 
وأبو العلاء هو يزيد بن عبد الله بن الشخير . 
والحديث قال المنذري في " الترغيب " ( 3 / 66 ) : " رواه الطبراني , والبيهقي , ورجال الطبراني ثقات رجال الصحيح " . 
وقد روي مرسلاً من حديث عبد الله بن أبي زكريا الخزاعي . قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لأن يقرع الرجل قرعاً يخلص إلى عظم رأسه خير له من أن تضع امرأة يدها على رأسه لا تحل له , ولأن يبرص الرجل برصاً حتى يخلص البرص إلى عظم ساعده خير له من أن تضع امرأة يدها على ساعده لا تحل له " . 
أخرجه أبو نعيم في " الطب " ( 2 / 33 - 34 ) عن هشيم عن داود بن عمرو أنبأ عبد الله بن أبي زكريا الخزاعي . 
قلت : وهذا مع إرساله أو إعضاله , فإن هشيماً كان مدلساً وقد عنعنه . 
( المخيط ) بكسر الميم وفتح الياء : هو ما يخاط به كالإبرة والمسلة ونحوهما . 
وفي الحديث وعيد شديد لمن مس امرأة لا تحل له , ففيه دليل على تحريم مصافحة النساء لأن ذلك مما يشمله المس دون شك , وقد بلي بها كثير من المسلمين في هذا العصر وفيهم بعض أهل العلم , ولو أنهم استنكروا ذلك بقلوبهم , لهان الخطب بعض الشيء , ولكنهم يستحلون ذلك , بشتى الطرق والتأويلات , وقد بلغنا أن شخصية كبيرة جداً في الأزهر قد رآه بعضهم يصافح النساء , فإلى الله المشتكى من غربة الإسلام . 
بل إن بعض الأحزاب الإسلامية , قد ذهبت إلى القول بجواز المصافحة المذكورة , وفرضت على كل حزبي تبنيه , واحتجت لذلك بما لا يصلح , معرضة عن الاعتبار بهذا الحديث , والأحاديث الأخرى الصريحة في عدم مشروعية المصافحة , وسيأتي ذكرها إن شاء الله تعالى برقم ( 526 و 527 ) .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 227

" ما يمنعك أن تسمعي ما أوصيك ( به ) ? ( أن ) تقولي إذا أصبحت وإذا أمسيت : يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك أستغيث , وأصلح لي شأني كله , ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين أبداً " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 397 :
رواه ابن السني في " عمل اليوم و الليلة " ( رقم 46 ) و البيهقي في " الأسماء " ( 112 ) من طريق زيد بن الحباب : حدثنا عثمان بن موهب ( في الأصل : وهب وهو تصحيف ) مولى بني هاشم قال : سمعت #  أنس بن مالك # رضي الله عنه يقول : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لفاطمة رضي الله عنها : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا سند حسن , رجاله كلهم ثقات غير عثمان بن موهب وهو غير عثمان بن عبد الله بن موهب قال ابن أبي حاتم ( 3 / 169 ) عن أبيه : " صالح الحديث " .  
وقال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " مقبول " . 
والحديث رواه النسائي أيضاً في " الكبرى " له والبزار كما في " الترغيب " ( 1 / 232 ) و قال : " بإسناد صحيح " . 
ورواه الحاكم أيضاً وصححه على شرط الشيخين ووافقه الذهبي لوهم وقع لهما بينته في " التعليق الرغيب " . 
وقال الهيثمي ( 10 / 117 ) : " رواه البزار ورجاله رجال الصحيح غير عثمان بن موهب وهو ثقة " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 228

" لا يقوم الرجل للرجل من مجلسه , ولكن افسحوا يفسح الله لكم " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 398 :
أخرجه الإمام أحمد في " مسنده " ( 2 / 483 ) : حدثنا سريج حدثنا فليح عن أيوب بن عبد الرحمن بن صعصعة الأنصاري عن يعقوب بن أبي يعقوب عن # أبي هريرة # مرفوعاً . 
قلت : وهذا سند حسن , رجاله موثقون . 
أما يعقوب بن أبي يعقوب , فقال في " التهذيب " : " قال أبو حاتم : صدوق , وذكره ابن حبان في الثقات "‎. 
قلت : وقد ترجمه ابن أبي حاتم في " الجرح و التعديل " , لكن لم يذكر قول أبيه " صدوق " . 
وأما ابن صعصعة , فقد ذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات " وروى عنه جماعة , وقال الخزرجي في " الخلاصة " والحافظ في " التقريب " : " صدوق " . 
وأما بقية الرجال فمن رجال الشيخين . 
وللحديث شاهدان ذكرهما الحافظ في " الفتح " ( 11 / 53 ) وفاته هذا الحديث المشهود له ! فقال تعليقاً على قول البخاري : " وكان ابن عمر يكره أن يقوم الرجل من مجلسه , ثم يجلس مكانه " قال : " أخرجه البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " بلفظ : وكان ابن عمر إذا قام له رجل من مجلسه لم يجلس فيه . وكذا أخرجه مسلم . و قد ورد ذلك عن ابن عمر مرفوعاً .  
أخرجه أبو داود من طريق أبي الخصيب واسمه زياد بن عبد الرحمن عن ابن عمر : جاء رجل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقام له رجل من مجلسه فذهب ليجلس , فنهاه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . وله أيضاً من طريق سعيد بن أبي الحسن : جاءنا أبو بكرة فقام له رجل من مجلسه , فأبى أن يجلس فيه وقال : إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن ذا . وأخرجه الحاكم وصححه من هذا الوجه " . 
قلت : ما عزاه للأدب المفرد هو عنده ( رقم 1153 ) بسند صحيح على شرط الشيخين وهو عقب حديثه المرفوع بلفظ : ( نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يقيم الرجل من المجلس ثم يجلس فيه ) . 
وهو عند مسلم أيضاً . 
وما عزاه لأبي داود من حديث ابن عمر هو عنده ( 4 / 406 ) بإسناد رجاله كلهم ثقات غير أبي الخصيب قال أبو داود عقبه كما قال الحافظ : " اسمه زياد بن عبد الرحمن " . 
قلت : وقد أورده ابن أبي حاتم ( 1 / 2 / 538 ) ولم يذكر جرحاً ولا تعديلاً , وذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات " وفي " التقريب " : " مقبول " . 
والحديث سكت عليه المنذري في " مختصر السنن " ( 7 / 184 ) , فهو في الشواهد لا بأس به إن شاء الله تعالى . وصححه أحمد شاكر في تعليقه على " المسند " ! 
وأما حديث أبي بكرة , فرجاله ثقات أيضاً من رجال الشيخين غير أبي عبد الله مولى لآل أبي بردة فحاله كحال أبي الخصيب , أورده ابن أبي حاتم أيضاً ( 4 / 2 / 401 ) ولم يذكر فيه جرحاً , و قال الحافظ : " مقبول " . وفي " الفتح " ( 11 / 53 ) : " بصري لا يعرف " . 
ومن هذا الوجه أخرجه الحاكم ( 4 / 272 ) لكن لفظه مثل لفظ ابن عمر الذي في الصحيح : " لا يقيم الرجل الرجل من مجلسه ثم يقعد فيه " . 
وقال : " صحيح الإسناد " . ووافقه الذهبي . 

قلت : ومداره على شعبة عن عبد ربه بن سعيد عن أبي عبد الله مولى آل أبي بردة عن سعيد بن أبي الحسن . 
وقد اختلف عليه مسلم بن إبراهيم عند أبي داود , وعمرو بن مرزوق عند الحاكم , فقال الأول عنه بلفظ نحو لفظ ابن عمر عند أبي داود كما تقدم , وقال عمرو بن مرزوق مثل لفظ ابن عمر في " الصحيح " , وإذا اختلف هذا مع مسلم بن إبراهيم فمسلم أرجح رواية من عمرو , لأن مسلماً ثقة مأمون , وأما عمرو فثقة له أوهام كما في التقريب , فروايته مرجوحة . والله أعلم . 
وجملة القول : إن حديث أبي هريرة صحيح بشاهديه المذكورين . 
وهو ظاهر الدلالة على أنه ليس من الآداب الإسلامية أن يقوم الرجل عن مجلسه  
ليجلس فيه غيره , يفعل ذلك احتراماً له , بل عليه أن يفسح له في المجلس وأن  
يتزحزح له إذا كان الجلوس على الأرض بخلاف ما إذا كان على الكرسي , فذلك غير ممكن , فالقيام والحالة هذه مخالف لهذا التوجيه النبوي الكريم . ولذلك كان  
ابن عمر يكره أن يقوم الرجل من مجلسه , ثم يجلس هو فيه كما تقدم عن البخاري , والكراهة هو أقل ما يدل عليه قوله " لا يقوم الرجل للرجل ... " فإنه نفي بمعنى النهي , والأصل فيه التحريم لا الكراهة . والله أعلم . 
ثم إنه لا منافاة بين هذا الحديث وبين حديث ابن عمر المتقدم في " الصحيح " , لأن فيه زيادة حكم عليه , والأصل أنه يؤخذ بالزائد فالزائد من الأحكام , وحديث ابن عمر إنما فيه النهي عن الإقامة , وليس فيه نهي الرجل عن القيام , بخلاف هذا الحديث ففيه هذا النهي وليس فيه النهي الأول إلا ضمناً , فإنه إذا كان قد نهي عن القيام فلأن ينهى عن الإقامة من باب أولى . وهذا بين لا يخفى إن شاء الله تعالى , وعليه يدل حديث ابن عمر فإنه مع أنه روى النهي عن الإقامة كان يكره الجلوس في مجلس من قام عنه له , وإن كان هو لم يقمه , ولعل ذلك سداً للذريعة وخشية أن يوحي إلى الجالس بالقيام ولو لم يقمه مباشرة والله أعلم .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 229

" إذا دخل أحدكم المسجد والناس ركوع , فليركع , حين يدخل ثم يدب راكعاً حتى يدخل في الصف , فإن ذلك السنة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 401 :
رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " ( 1 / 33 / 1 من " زوائد المعجمين " : الأوسط والصغير ) : حدثنا محمد بن نصر حدثنا حرملة بن يحيى حدثنا ابن وهب أخبرني ابن جريج عن عطاء أنه سمع # ابن الزبير # على المنبر يقول : فذكره موقوفاً . 
قال عطاء : وقد رأيته يصنع ذلك , قال ابن جريج وقد رأيت عطاء يصنع ذلك . 
قال الطبراني : " لا يروى عن ابن الزبير إلا بهذا الإسناد تفرد به حرملة " . 
قلت : وهو ثقة من رجال مسلم , ومن فوقه ثقات من رجال الشيخين , ومحمد بن نصر هو ابن حميد الوازع البزار , وسماه غير الطبراني أحمد كما ذكر الخطيب ( ج 3 ترجمته 1411 , وج 5 ترجمته 2625 ) وقال : وكان ثقة . 
والحديث قال الهيثمي ( 2 / 96 ) : " رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " ورجاله رجال الصحيح " . 
قلت : فالسند صحيح إن كان ابن جريج سمعه من عطاء فقد كان مدلساً وقد عنعنه , ولكن قوله في آخر الحديث : " وقد رأيت عطاء يصنع ذلك " مما يشعر أنه تلقى ذلك عنه مباشرةً , لأنه يبعد جداً أن يكون سمعه عنه بالواسطة ثم يراه يعمل بما حدث به عنه , ثم لا يسأله عن الحديث ولا يعلو به . هذا بعيد جداً , فالصواب أن الإسناد صحيح . 
والحديث أخرجه الحاكم ( 1 / 214 ) وعنه البيهقي ( 3 / 106 ) من طريق سعيد بن الحكم بن أبي مريم أخبرني عبد الله بن وهب به . 
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح على شرط الشيخين " . ووافقه الذهبي , وهو كما قالا . 
ومما يشهد لصحته عمل الصحابة به من بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , منهم أبو بكر الصديق , وزيد بن ثابت , وعبد الله بن مسعود . 
1 - روى البيهقي ( 2 / 90 ) عن أبي بكر بن عبد الرحمن بن الحارث بن هشام , أن أبا بكر الصديق وزيد بن ثابت دخلا المسجد والإمام راكع , فركعا , ثم دنيا وهما راكعان حتى لحقا بالصف . 
قلت : ورجاله ثقات , ولولا أن مكحولاً قد عنعنه عن أبي بكر بن الحارث لحسنته , ولكنه عن زيد بن ثابت صحيح كما يأتي . 
2 - عن أبي أمامة بن سهل بن حنيف أنه رأى زيد بن ثابت دخل المسجد والإمام راكع فمشى حتى أمكنه أن يصل الصف وهو راكع كبر فركع ثم دب وهو راكع حتى وصل الصف .  
رواه البيهقي ( 2 / 90 , 3 / 106 ) وسنده صحيح . 
3 - عن زيد بن وهب قال : " خرجت مع عبد الله , يعني ابن مسعود - من داره إلى المسجد , فلما توسطنا المسجد ركع الإمام , فكبر عبد الله وركع , وركعت معه , ثم مشينا راكعين حتى انتهينا إلى الصف حين رفع القوم رؤوسهم , فلما قضى الإمام الصلاة قمت وأنا أرى أني لم أدرك , فأخذ عبد الله بيدي وأجلسني ثم قال : إنك قد أدركت " . 
أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة في " المصنف " ( 1 / 99 / 1 - 2 ) والطحاوي في " شرح المعانى " ( 1 / 231 - 232 ) والطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( 3 / 32 / 1 ) والبيهقي في " سننه " ( 2 / 90 - 91 ) بسند صحيح . وله عند الطبراني طرق أخرى . وهذه الآثار تدل على شيء آخر غير ما دل الحديث عليه . وهو أن من أدرك الركوع مع الإمام فقد أدرك الركعة , وقد ثبت ذلك من قول ابن مسعود و ابن عمر بإسنادين صحيحين عنهما , وقد خرجتهما في " إرواء الغليل " ( رقم 119 ) وفيه حديث حسن مرفوع عن أبي هريرة خرجته هناك . 
وأما ما رواه البخاري في " جزء القراءة " ( ص 24 ) عن معقل بن مالك قال : حدثنا أبو عوانة عن محمد بن إسحاق عن عبد الرحمن الأعرج عن أبي هريرة قال : " إذا أدركت القوم ركوعا لم تعتد بتلك الركعة " . 
فإنه مع مخالفته لتلك الآثار ضعيف الإسناد , من أجل معقل هذا , فإنه لم يوثقه غير ابن حبان : وقال الأزدي : متروك , ثم إن فيه عنعنة ابن إسحاق وهو مدلس : فسكوت الحافظ عليه في " التلخيص " ( 127 ) غير جيد . 
نعم رواه البخاري من طريق أخرى عن ابن إسحاق قال : حدثني الأعرج به لكنه بلفظ : " لا يجزئك إلا أن تدرك الإمام قائماً " . 
وهذا إسناد حسن , وهذا لا يخالف الآثار المتقدمة بل يوافقها في الظاهر إلا أنه يشترط إدراك الإمام قائماً , وهذا من عند أبي هريرة , ولا نرى له وجهاً , والذين خالفوه أفقه منه وأكثر , ورضي الله عنهم جميعاً . 
فإن قيل : هناك حديث آخر صحيح يخالف بظاهره هذا الحديث وهو : " زادك الله حرصاً , ولا تعد " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 230

" زادك الله حرصاً , ولا تعد " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 404 :
رواه أبو داود والطحاوي وأحمد والبيهقي وابن حزم من حديث # أبي بكرة # أنه جاء و رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم راكع , فركع دون الصف , ثم مشى إلى الصف , فلما قضى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاته , قال : أيكم الذي ركع دون الصف ثم مشى إلى الصف ? فقال أبو بكرة : أنا فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . 
قلت : وإسناده صحيح على شرط مسلم , وأصله في " صحيح البخاري " وقد خرجته في " إرواء الغليل " ( رقم 684 , 685 ) . 
والقصد من ذكره هنا أن ظاهره يدل على أنه لا يجوز الركوع دون الصف ثم المشي إليه , على خلاف ما دل عليه الحديث السابق , فكيف التوفيق بينهما ? فأقول : 
إن هذا الحديث لا يدل على ما ذكر , إلا بطريق الاستنباط لا النص , فإن قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا تعد " يحتمل أنه نهاه عن كل ما ثبت أنه في هذه الحادثة , وقد تبين لنا بعد التتبع أنها تتضمن ثلاثة أمور : 
الأول : اعتداده بالركعة التي إنما أدرك منها ركوعها فقط . 
الثاني : إسراعه في المشي , كما في رواية لأحمد ( 5 / 42 ) من طريق أخرى عن أبي بكرة أنه جاء والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم راكع , فسمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صوت نعل أبي بكرة وهو يحضر ( أي يعدو ) يريد أن يدرك الركعة , فلما انصرف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : من الساعي ? قال أبو بكرة : أنا . قال : فذكره .
وإسناده حسن في المتابعات , وقد رواه ابن السكن في " صحيحه " نحوه وفيه قوله : " انطلقت أسعى ... " وأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " من الساعي ...‎" ويشهد لهذه الرواية رواية الطحاوي من الطريق الأولى بلفظ . " جئت ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم راكع , وقد حفزني النفس فركعت دون الصف .. " الحديث . وإسناده صحيح , فإن قوله " حفزني النفس " معناه اشتد , من الحفز وهو الحث والإعجال , وذلك كناية عن العدو . 
الثالث : ركوعه دون الصف ثم مشيه إليه . 
وإذا تبين لنا ما سبق , فهل قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا تعد " نهي عن هذه الأمور الثلاثة جميعها أم عن بعضها . ذلك ما أريد البحث فيه وتحقيق الكلام عليه فأقول : 
أما الأمر الأول , فالظاهر أنه لا يدخل في النهي , لأنه لو كان نهاه عنه لأمره بإعادة الصلاة لكونها خداجاً ناقصة الركعة , فإذ لم يأمره بذلك دل على صحتها , وعلى عدم شمول النهي الاعتداد بالركعة بإدراك ركوعها , وقول الصنعاني في " سبل السلام " ( 2 / 23 ) : " لعله صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يأمره لأنه كان جاهلاً للحكم , والجهل عذر " . 
فبعيد جداً , إذ قد ثبت في " الصحيحين " من حديث أبي هريرة أمره صلى الله عليه وسلم للمسيء صلاته بإعادتها ثلاث مرات مع أنه كان جاهلاً أيضاً فكيف يأمره بالإعادة وهو لم يفوت ركعة من صلاته وإنما الاطمئنان فيها , ولا يأمر أبا بكرة بإعادة الصلاة وقد فوت على نفسه ركعة , لو كانت لا تدرك بالركوع , ثم كيف يعقل أن يكون ذلك منهياً وقد فعله كبار الصحابة , كما تقدم في الحديث الذي قبله ? ! فلذلك فإننا نقطع أن هذا الأمر الأول لا يدخل في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " لا تعد " . 
وأما الأمر الثاني , فلا نشك في دخوله في النهي لما سبق ذكره من الروايات ولأنه لا معارض له , بل هناك ما يشهد له , وهو حديث أبي هريرة مرفوعاً : " إذا أتيم الصلاة فلا تأتوها وأنتم تسعون , وأتوها وعليكم السكينة والوقار " الحديث متفق عليه . 
وأما الأمر الثالث , فهو موضع نظر وتأمل , وذلك لأن ظاهر رواية أبي داود هذه : " أيكم الذي ركع دون الصف , ثم مشى إلى الصف , مع قوله له : " لا تعد " , يدل بإطلاقه على أنه قد يشمل هذا الأمر , وإن كان ليس نصاً في ذلك لاحتمال أنه يعني شيئاً آخر غير هذا مما فعل , وليس يعني نهيه عن كل ما فعل , بدليل أنه لم يعن الأمر الأول كما سبق تقريره . فكذلك يحتمل أنه لم يعن هذا الأمر الثالث أيضاً . وهذا وإن كان خلاف الظاهر , فإن العلماء كثيراً ما يضطرون لترك ما دل عليه ظاهر النص لمخالفته لنص آخر هو في دلالته نص قاطع , مثل ترك مفهوم النص لمنطوق نص آخر , وترك العام للخاص , ونحو ذلك , وأنا أرى أن ما نحن فيه الآن من هذا القبيل , فإن ظاهر هذا الحديث من حيث شموله للركوع دون الصف مخالف لخصوص ما دل عليه حديث عبد الله بن الزبير دلالة صريحة قاطعة , وإذا كان الأمر كذلك فلابد حينئذ من ترجيح أحد الدليلين على الآخر , ولا يشك عالم أن النص الصريح أرجح عند التعارض من دلالة ظاهر نص ما , لأن هذا دلالته على وجه الاحتمال بخلاف الذي قبله , وقد ذكروا في وجوه الترجيح بين الأحاديث أن يكون الحكم الذي تضمنه أحد الحديثين منطوقاً به وما تضمنه الحديث الآخر يكون محتملاً . ومما لا شك فيه أيضاً أن دلالة هذا الحديث في هذه المسألة ليست قاطعة بل محتملة , بخلاف دلالة حديث ابن الزبير المتقدم فإن دلالته عليها قاطعة , فكان ذلك من أسباب ترجيحه على هذا الحديث . 
وثمة أسباب أخرى تؤكد الترجيح المذكور : 
أولاً : خطبة ابن الزبير بحديثه على المنبر في أكبر جمع يخطب عليهم في المسجد الحرام وإعلانه عليه أن ذلك من السنة دون أن يعارضه أحد . 
ثانياً : عمل كبار الصحابة به كأبي بكر وابن مسعود وزيد بن ثابت كما تقدم وغيرهم . فذلك من المرجحات المعروفة في علم الأصول . بخلاف هذا الحديث فإننا لا نعلم أن أحدا من الصحابة قال بما دل عليه ظاهره في هذه المسألة , فكان ذلك كله دليلاً قوياً على أن دلالته فيها مرجوحة , وأن حديث ابن الزبير هو الراجح في الدلالة عليها . والله أعلم . 
وقد قال الصنعاني بعد قول ابن جريج في عقب هذا الحديث : " وقد رأيت عطاء يصنع ذلك " . قال الصنعاني ( 2 / 24 ) : " قلت . وكأنه مبني على أن لفظ " ولا تعد " بضم المثناة الفوقية , من الإعادة أي زادك الله حرصاً على طلب الخير ولا تعد صلاتك فإنها صحيحة وروي بسكون العين المهملة من العدو , وتؤيده رواية ابن السكن من حديث أبي بكرة ( ثم ساقها , وقد سبق نحوها من رواية أحمد مع الإشارة إلى رواية ابن السكن هذه , ثم قال ) 
والأقرب أن رواية ( لا تعد ) من العود أي لا تعد ساعياً إلى الدخول قبل وصولك الصف , فإنه ليس في الكلام ما يشير بفساد صلاته حتى يفتيه صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن لا يعيدها , بل قوله " زادك الله حرصاً " يشعر بأجزائها , أو " لا تعد " من ( العدو ) " .
قلت : لو صح هذا اللفظ لكانت دلالة الحديث حينئذ خاصة في النهي عن الإسراع ولما دخل فيه الركوع خارج الصف‎ , ولم يوجد بالتالي أي تعارض بينه وبين حديث ابن الزبير , ولكن الظاهر أن هذا اللفظ لم يثبت , فقد وقع في " صحيح البخاري " وغيره باللفظ المشهور : " لا تعد " . قال الحافظ في " الفتح " ( 2 / 214 ) : " ضبطناه في جميع الروايات بفتح أوله وضم العين من العود " . 
ثم ذكر هذا اللفظ , ولكنه رجح ما في البخاري فراجعه إن شئت . 
ويتلخص مما تقدم أن هذا النهي لا يشمل الاعتداد بالركعة ولا الركوع دون الصف وإنما هو خاص بالإسراع لمنافاته للسكينة والوقار كما تقدم التصريح بذلك من حديث أبي هريرة , وبهذا فسره الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى : " قوله : لا تعد . يشبه قوله : لا تأتوا الصلاة تسعون " . ذكره البيهقي في " سننه " ( 2 / 90 ) . 
فإن قيل : قد ورد ما يؤيد شمول الحديث للإسراع ويخالف حديث ابن الزبير صراحة وهو حديث أبي هريرة مرفوعاً . 
" إذا أتى أحدكم الصلاة فلا يركع دون الصف حتى يأخذ مكانه من الصف " . 
قلنا : لكنه حديث معلول بعلة خفية , وليس هذا مكان بيانها , فراجع " سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة " ( رقم 981 ) .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 231

" حد يعمل به في الأرض خير لأهل الأرض من أن يمطروا أربعين صباحاً " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 409
أخرجه ابن ماجه ( 2 / 111 ) : حدثنا عمرو بن رافع حدثنا عبد الله بن المبارك أنبأنا عيسى بن يزيد أظنه عن جرير بن يزيد عن أبي زرعة بن عمرو بن جرير عن # أبي هريرة # قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكره . وأخرجه النسائي ( 2 / 257 ) وأحمد ( 2 / 402 ) وكذا ابن الجارود في " المنتقى " ( 801 ) وأبو يعلى في " مسنده " ( 287 / 1 ) من طرق عن ابن المبارك به . إلا أنهم قالوا : " ثلاثين " بدل " أربعين " . وجمع بينهما على الشك الإمام أحمد ( 2 / 362 ) في رواية من طريق زكريا بن عدي أنبأنا ابن مبارك به فقال : " ثلاثين أو أربعين صباحاً " . 
والظاهر أن الشك من ابن المبارك وأن الصواب رواية عمرو بن رافع عنه بلفظ " أربعين " بدون شك لمجيئه كذلك من طريق أخرى كما يأتي . 
وهذا الإسناد رجاله ثقات غير جرير بن يزيد وهو البجلي وهو ضعيف كما في " التقريب " لكنه لم يتفرد به , فقد أخرجه ابن حبان في " صحيحه " ( 1507 ) من طريق يونس بن عبيد عن عمرو بن سعيد عن أبي زرعة به ولفظه : " إقامة حد بأرض خير لأهلها من مطر أربعين صباحاً " . 
وسنده صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات . 
ثم استدركت فقلت : إنه معلول , فإن إسناده عند ابن حبان هكذا : أخبرنا ابن قتيبة حدثنا محمد بن قدامة حدثنا ابن علية عن يونس بن عبيد به . 
وكذا رواه أبو إسحاق المزكي في " الفوائد المنتخبة " ( 1 / 114 / 1 ) من طريق أخرى عن ابن قدامة به وقال : " تفرد به محمد بن قدامة " . 
وهذا الإسناد وإن كان ظاهر الصحة , ورجاله كلهم ثقات , ومنهم محمد بن قدامة وهو ابن أيمن المصيصي قال النسائي : لا بأس به , وقال مرة : صالح . 
وقال الدارقطني : ثقة , وقال مسلمة بن قاسم : ثقة صدوق . 
أقول : فهو وإن كان ثقة كما رأيت , فقد خالفه في إسناده من هو أوثق منه وأحفظ , فقال النسائي عقب روايته السابقة : " أخبرنا عمرو بن زرارة قال : أنبأنا إسماعيل , قال : حدثنا يونس بن عبيد عن جرير بن يزيد عن أبي زرعة قال : قال أبو هريرة : إقامة حد ... " . 
فعمرو بن زرارة هذا هو ابن واقد النيسابوري المقرىء الحافظ , وقد اتفقوا على وصفه بأنه ثقة , بل قال فيه محمد بن عبد الوهاب ( وهو ابن حبيب النيسابوري الثقة العارف ) : ثقة . فهو بلا شك أوثق من ابن قدامة الذي قيل فيه : " لا بأس به " , " صدوق " , ولذلك احتج به الشيخان بخلاف المذكور , وقد خالفه فى موضعين : 
الأول : أنه أوقفه على أبي هريرة , وذاك رفعه . 
والآخر : أنه سمى شيخ يونس بن عبيد جرير بن زيد . وذاك سماه عمرو ابن سعيد وهذا ثقة , والذي قبله ضعيف كما سبق , وإذا اختلفا في تسميته فالراجح رواية ابن زرارة لأنه أوثق من مخالفه , وإذا كان كذلك فقد رجعت هذه الرواية إلى أنها من الوجه الأول , وهو ضعيف كما عرفت . 
ثم رأيت لابن زرارة متابعاً وهو الحسن بن محمد الزعفراني , رواه عنه المحاملي في " الأمالي " ( 1 / 72 / 1 ) . 
نعم الحديث حسن لغيره فإن له شاهداً من حديث ابن عباس مرفوعاً بلفظ : " حد يقام في الأرض أزكى فيها من مطر أربعين يوماً " . 
أخرجه سمويه في " الفوائد " والطبراني في " الكبير " والأوسط بإسناد .
قال المنذري والعراقي : " حسن " وفيه نظر بينته في " الأحاديث الضعيفة " ولكنه لا بأس به في الشواهد . 
وله شاهد آخر من حديث ابن عمر , رواه ابن ماجه , والضياء في " المختارة " ( ق 90 / 1 ) , لكن إسناده ضعيف جداً فيه سعيد بن سنان وهو الحمصي قال في " التقريب " : " متروك , رماه الدارقطني وغيره بالوضع " . 
فمثله لا يستشهد به .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 232

" ما من صلاة مفروضة إلا وبين يديها ركعتان " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 411 :
أخرجه عباس الترقفي في " حديثه " ( ق 41 / 1 ) وابن نصر في " قيام الليل " ( ص 26 ) والروياني في " مسنده " ( ق 238 / 1 ) وابن حبان في " صحيحه " ( رقم 615 ) والطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( ج 69 / 210 / 2 ) وابن عدي في " الكامل " ( ق 46 / 2 ) والدارقطني في " سننه " ( ص 99 ) من طريقين عن ثابت بن عجلان عن سليم بن عامر عن # عبد الله بن الزبير # مرفوعاً . 
و قال ابن عدي : " ثابت بن عجلان ليس حديثه بالكثير " . 
قلت : هو ثقة كما قال الإمام أحمد وابن معين . وقال دحيم والنسائي : " ليس به بأس " ولذلك أشار الذهبي في ترجمته إلى أنه صحيح الحديث . 
وقال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " صدوق " وأشار في " التهذيب " إلى أنه ثقة وقال : " مثل هذا لا يضره إلا مخالفته الثقات لا غير , فيكون حديثه حينئذ شاذاً " . 
قلت : فحديثه هذا صحيح , لأنه لم يخالف فيه الثقات , بل وافق فيه حديث عبد الله بن مغفل مرفوعاً بلفظ : ( بين كل أذانين صلاة . قال في الثالثة : لمن شاء ) . 
أخرجه الستة وابن نصر . 
وقد استدل بالحديث بعض المتأخرين على مشروعية صلاة سنة الجمعة القبلية , وهو استدلال باطل , لأنه قد ثبت في البخاري وغيره أنه لم يكن في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم الجمعة سوى الأذان الأول والإقامة , وبينهما الخطبة كما فصلته في رسالتي " الأجوبة النافعة " . ولذلك قال البوصيري في " الزوائد " وقد ذكر حديث عبد الله هذا ( ق 72 / 1 ) وأنه أحسن ما يستدل به لسنة الجمعة المزعومة ! قال : " وهذا متعذر في صلاته صلى الله عليه وسلم , لأنه كان بين الأذان والإقامة الخطبة , فلا صلاة حينئذ بينهما " . 
وكل ما ورد من الأحاديث في صلاته صلى الله عليه وسلم سنة الجمعة القبلية , لا يصح منها شيء البتة , وبعضها أشد ضعفاً من بعض كما بينه الزيلعي في " نصب الراية " " 2 / 206 - 207 ) وابن حجر في " الفتح " ( 2 / 341 ) وغيرهما وتكلمت على بعضها في الرسالة المشار إليها ( ص 23 - 26 ) وفي سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة " . 
والحق أن الحديث إنما يدل على مشروعية الصلاة بين يدي كل صلاة مكتوبة ثبت أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يفعل ذلك أو أمر به , أو أقره , كصلاة المغرب , فقد صح في ذلك الفعل والأمر والإقرار . 
أما الفعل والأمر , فقد ثبت فيه حديث صريح من رواية عبد الله المزني : " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى قبل المغرب ركعتين ثم قال : " صلوا قبل المغرب ركعتين . ثم قال في الثالثة : لمن شاء , خاف أن يحسبها الناس سنة " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 233

" صلوا قبل المغرب ركعتين . ثم قال في الثالثة : لمن شاء , خاف أن يحسبها الناس سنة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 413 :
أخرجه ابن نصر في " قيام الليل " ( 28 ) : حدثني عبد الوارث بن عبد الصمد بن عبد الوارث بن سعيد حدثني أبي حدثنا حسين عن ابن بريدة أن # عبد الله المزني # رضي الله عنه حدثه به , وقال مختصره العلامة المقريزي أحمد بن علي : " هذا إسناد صحيح على شرط مسلم , فإن عبد الوارث بن عبد الصمد احتج به مسلم , والباقون احتج بهم الجماعة , وقد صح في " ابن حبان " حديث آخر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى ركعتين قبل المغرب " . 
قلت : وهو صحيح كما قال , إلا أن جعله ما في ابن حبان حديثاً آخر , فيه نظر , ظاهر ذلك لأنه عنده من هذا الوجه بهذا المتن تماماً , فكيف يكون حديثاً آخر , والأعجب من ذلك أن المقريزي قد ساقه من طريق ابن حبان هكذا : " قال ابن حبان : أخبرني محمد بن خزيمة حدثنا عبد الوارث بن عبد الصمد ابن عبد الوارث حدثني أبي حدثنا حسين المعلم عن عبد الله بن بريدة أن عبد الله المزني رضي الله عنه حدثه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى قبل المغرب ركعتين " ! 
والحديث في " موارد الظمآن إلى زوائد ابن حبان " برقم ( 617 ) , وقال عقبه : " قلت : فذكر الحديث " . 
فهذا يشير إلى أن الحديث عند ابن حبان ليس بهذا القدر الذي نقله المقريزي , بل له تتمة , ومن الظاهر أنها قوله " ثم قال : صلوا ...‎" وعليه فالحديث يمكن أن يقال في تخريجه . " رواه ابن نصر وابن حبان في صحيحه " . 
وهو عند البخاري وغيره من " الستة " من طرق أخره عن عبد الوارث بن سعيد جد عبد الوارث بن عبد الصمد بن عبد الوارث بن سعيد عن حسين المعلم به دون قوله في أوله : " صلى قبل المغرب ركعتين " . 
( فائدة ) : 
وفي الحديث دليل على أن أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على الوجوب حتى يقوم دليل الإباحة , وكذلك نهيه على التحريم إلا ما يعرف إباحته . كذا في " شرح السنة " ( 1 / 706 - 707 ) للبغوي . 
وأما تقريره صلى الله عليه وسلم لهاتين الركعتين فهو الحديث الآتى : " كان المؤذن يؤذن على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لصلاة المغرب , فيبتدر لباب أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم السواري , يصلون الركعتين قبل المغرب حتى يخرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهم يصلون , فيجيء الغريب فيحسب أن الصلاة قد صليت من كثرة من يصليهما وكان بين الأذان والإقامة يسير " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 234

" كان المؤذن يؤذن على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لصلاة المغرب , فيبتدر لباب أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم السواري يصلون الركعتين قبل المغرب حتى يخرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهم يصلون , فيجيء الغريب فيحسب أن الصلاة قد صليت من كثرة من يصليهما وكان بين الأذان والإقامة يسير " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 414 :
أخرجه البخاري ( 2 / 85 ) وابن نصر ( ص 26 ) وأحمد ( 3 / 280 ) من طرق عن شعبة عن عمرو بن عامر قال : سمعت # أنس بن مالك # يقول : فذكره . 
والسياق لابن نصر , والزيادة الثانية للبخاري وأحمد , ورواية لابن نصر واللفظ له . 
وأخرجه مسلم ( 2 / 212 ) وأبو عوانة في " صحيحه " ( 2 / 265 ) والبيهقي ( 2 / 475 ) من طريق عبد العزيز بن صهيب عن أنس به نحوه , وفيه الزيادة الأولى وله عند ابن نصر " والمسند " ( 3 / 129 , 199 , 282 ) طرق أخرى عن أنس نحوه .  
وفي هذا الحديث نص صريح على مشروعية الركعتين قبل صلاة المغرب , لتسابق كبار الصحابة عليهما , وإقرار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لهم على ذلك . ويؤيده عموم الحديثين قبله . وإلى استحبابهما ذهب الإمام أحمد وإسحاق وأصحاب الحديث . 
ومن خالفهم كالحنفية وغيرهم لا حجة لديهم تستحق النظر فيها سوى ما روى شعبة عن أبي شعيب عن طاووس قال : " سئل ابن عمر عن الركعتين قبل المغرب ? فقال : ما رأيت أحداً على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصليهما " . 
أخرجه أبو داود ( 1 / 202 ) وعنه البيهقي ( 2 / 476 - 477 ) والدولابي في " الكنى " ( 2 / 5 ) , وقال أبو داود : " سمعت يحيى بن معين يقول : هو شعيب . يعني وهم شعبة في اسمه " . 
قلت : ولم أدر ما هو حجته في التوهيم المذكور , إلا أن يكون مخالفة شعبة ليحيى بن عبد الملك ابن أبي غنية , فإنه سماه شعيباً كما يستفاد من " التهذيب " , فإن كان هو هذا , فلا أراه يسلم له , فإن شعبة أحفظ من ابن أبي غنية كما يتبين للناظر في ترجمتيهما , فالقول قول شعبة عند اختلافهما , وقد روى ابن أبي حاتم ( 4 / 389 / 2 ) عن ابن معين أنه قال : " أبو شعيب الذي روى عن طاووس عن ابن عمر مشهور بصري " . 
فلم يذكر عنه ما ذكر أبو داود عنه , مما يشعر أن ابن معين لم يكن جازماً بذلك , ويؤيده أن أحداً من الأئمة لم ينقل عنه ما ذكر أبو داود ,‎ بل قال الدولابي : " سمعت عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل قال : سمعت أبي يقول : أبو شعيب سمع طاووساً يروي عنه شعبة " . 
قلت : وهو عندي مستور , وإن قال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " لا بأس به " فإن هذا إنما قاله أبو زرعة في " شعيب السمان " كما ذكره الحافظ نفسه في " التهذيب " , وذهب أنه غير صاحب الترجمة , وبذلك يشعر صنيع ابن أبي حاتم فإنه فرق بينهما , ولم أر أحداً ممن يوثق به قد عدله . والله أعلم . 
وجملة القول أن القلب لا يطمئن لصحة هذا الأثر عن ابن عمر , وقد أشار الحافظ في " الفتح " ( 2 / 86 ) لتضعيفه , فإن صح فرواية أنس المثبتة مقدمة على نفيه , كما قال البيهقي ثم الحافظ وغيرهما , و يؤيده أن ابن نصر روى ( 27 ) أن رجلاً سأل ابن عمر فقال : ممن أنت ? قال : من أهل الكوفة , قال : من الذين يحافظون على ركعتي الضحى ? ! فقال : وأنتم تحافظون على الركعتين قبل المغرب ? فقال ابن عمر : كنا نحدث أن أبواب السماء تفتح عند كل أذان " . 
قلت : فهذا نص من ابن عمر على مشروعية الركعتين على خلاف ما أفاده ذلك الحديث الضعيف عنه , ولكن هذا النص قد حذف المقريزي إسناده كما هو الغالب عليه في كتاب " قيام الليل " فلم يتسن لي الحكم عليه بشيء من الصحة أو الضعف . 
ومن الطرائف أن يرد بعض المقلدين لهذه الدلالات الصريحة على مشروعية الركعتين قبل المغرب , فلا يقول بذلك . ثم يذهب إلى سنية صلاة السنة القبلية يوم الجمعة ويستدل عليه بحديث ابن الزبير وعبد الله بن مغفل , يستدل بعمومها , مع أن هذا الدليل نفسه يدل أيضاً على ما نفاه من مشروعية الركعتين , مع وجود الفارق الكبير بين المسألتين , فالأولى قد تأيدت بجريان العمل بها في عهده صلى الله عليه وسلم وإقراره , وبأمره الخاص بها , بخلاف الأخرى فإنها لم تتأيد بشيء من ذلك , بل ثبت أنه لم يكن هناك مكان لها يومئذ , فهل من معتبر ? !


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 235

" مرت بي فلانة , فوقع في قلبي شهوة النساء , فأتيت بعض أزواجي فأصبتها , فكذلك فافعلوا , فإنه من أماثل أعمالكم إتيان الحلال " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 417
رواه أحمد ( 4 / 231 ) والطبراني في " الأوسط " ( 1 / 168 / 1 - 2 ) وأبو بكر محمد بن أحمد المعدل في " الأمالي " ( 8 / 1 ) عن أزهر بن سعيد الحرازي قال : سمعت # أبا كبشة الأنماري # قال : " كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جالساً في أصحابه , فدخل ثم خرج وقد اغتسل فقلنا , يا رسول الله ! قد كان شيء ! قال : أجل , مرت بي فلانة ...‎" . 
قلت : وهذا سند حسن إن شاء الله تعالى , رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال مسلم غير الحرازي ويقال فيه عبد الله بن سعيد الحرازي . 
قال الحافظ في " التهذيب " : " لم يتكلموا إلا في مذهبه ( يعني النصب ) وقد وثقه العجلي وابن حبان " . 
وقال في " التقريب " : " صدوق " . 
والحديث أورده الهيثمي في " مجمع الزوائد " ( 6 / 292 ) وقال : " رواه أحمد والطبراني , ورجال أحمد ثقات " . 
قلت : وللحديث شاهد من حديث أبي الزبير عن جابر . " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى امرأة فأعجبته , فأتي زينب وهي تمعس منيئة فقضى حاجته , وقال : إن المرأة تقبل في صورة شيطان , وتدبر في صورة شيطان , فإذا رأى أحدكم امرأة فأعجبته , فليأت أهله , فإن ذاك يرد ما في نفسه " . 
أخرجه مسلم ( 6 / 129 - 130 ) وأبو داود ( 2151 ) والبيهقي ( 7 / 90 ) وأحمد ( 3 / 330 , 341 , 348 , 395 ) واللفظ له من طرق عن أبي الزبير به . 
قلت : وأبو الزبير مدلس وقد عنعنه , لكن حديثه في الشواهد لا بأس به , لاسيما وقد صرح بالتحديث في رواية ابن لهيعة عنه , وأما مسلم فقد احتج به ! وله شاهد آخر عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال : " رأى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم امرأة فأعجبته , فأتى سودة , وهي تصنع طيباً وعندها نساء , فأخلينه , فقضى حاجته ثم قال : أيما رجل رأى امرأة تعجبه , فليقم إلى أهله , فإن معها مثل الذي معها " . 
أخرجه الدارمي ( 2 / 146 ) والسري بن يحيى في " حديث الثوري " ( ق 205 / 1 ) عن أبي إسحاق عن ابن مسعود .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 236

" طهروا أفنيتكم فإن اليهود لا تطهر أفنيتها " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 418 :
رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " ( 11 / 2 من " الجمع بين زوائد المعجمين " ) : حدثنا علي بن سعيد حدثنا زيد بن أخزم حدثنا أبو داود الطيالسي حدثنا إبراهيم بن سعد عن الزهري عن # عامر بن سعد عن أبيه # مرفوعاً , وقال : " لم يروه عن الزهري إلا إبراهيم و لا عنه إلا الطيالسي تفرد به زيد " . 
قلت : وهو ثقة حافظ وبقية رجاله ثقات رجال مسلم غير علي بن سعيد وهو الرازي قال الذهبي : " حافظ رحال جوال " .
قال الدارقطني ليس بذاك , تفرد بأشياء . قال ابن يونس : كان يفهم ويحفظ " وزاد الحافظ في " اللسان " : " وقال مسلمة بن قاسم : وكان ثقة عالماً بالحديث " . 
وقال المناوي : " قال الهيثمي : رجاله رجال الصحيح خلا شيخ الطبراني " . 
قلت : كأن الهيثمي توقف فيه فسكت عنه , وهو مختلف فيه ، ومثله حسن الحديث إذا لم يخالف , لاسيما إذا لم يتفرد بما روى , وهذا الحديث كذلك . 
فقد أخرجه الترمذي ( 2 / 131 ) من طريق خالد بن إلياس - ويقال ابن إياس - عن صالح بن أبي حسان قال : سمعت سعيد بن المسيب عن صالح بن أبي حسان قال : سمعت سعيد بن المسيب يقول : إن الله طيب يحب الطيب , نظيف يحب النظافة , كريم يحب الكرم , جواد يحب الجود , فنظفوا - أراه قال - أفنيتكم , ولا تشبهوا باليهود , قال . فذكرت ذلك لمهاجر بن مسمار فقال : حدثنيه عامر ابن سعد عن أبيه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مثله , إلا أنه قال : نظفوا أفنيتكم " .
وقال الترمذي : " هذا حديث غريب , وخالد بن إلياس يضعف " . 
قلت : وفي التقريب : " متروك الحديث " . 
والحديث أورده ابن القيم في " زاد المعاد " ( 3 / 208 ) فقال : " وفي مسند البزار عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : إن الله طيب ... الحديث فنظفوا أفناءكم وساحاتكم , ولا تشبهوا باليهود , يجمعون الأكباء في دورهم " . 
فلا أدري إذا كان عند البزار من طريق خالد هذا أم من طريق أخرى . 
فقد وجدت له طريقاً آخر , ولكنه مما لا يفرح به , أخرجه الدولابي في " الكنى " ( 2 / 16 ) عن أبي الطيب هارون بن محمد قال : حدثنا بكير بن مسمار عن عامر ابن سعد به . ورجاله كلهم ثقات غير أبي الطيب هذا فليس بطيب ! قال ابن معين : كان كذاباً . 
ووجدت للحديث شاهداً بلفظ " نظفوا أفنيتكم فإن اليهود أنتن الناس " . 
رواه وكيع في " الزهد " ( 2 / 65 / 1 ) : حدثنا إبراهيم المكي عن عمرو ابن دينار عن أبي جعفر مرفوعاً . 
وهذا سند ضعيف , إبراهيم المكي هو ابن يزيد الخوزي متروك الحديث كما في 
" التقريب " . وأبو جعفر لم أعرفه . والظاهر أنه تابعي فهو مرسل . 
وبالجملة , فطرق هذا الحديث واهية , إلا الأولى , فهي حسنة , فعليها العمدة , ويستثنى من ذلك طريق البزار لما سبق . والله أعلم . 
( الأفنية ) جمع ( فناء ) وهو الساحة أمام البيت .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 237

" كان إذا صلى الفجر أمهل , حتى إذا كانت الشمس من ههنا - يعني من قبل المشرق - مقدارها من صلاة العصر من ههنا - من قبل المغرب - قام فصلى ركعتين ثم يمهل , حتى إذا كانت الشمس من ههنا يعني من قبل المشرق , مقدارها من صلاة الظهر من ههنا - يعني من قبل المغرب - قام فصلى أربعاً , وأربعاً قبل الظهر إذا زالت الشمس , وركعتين بعدها , وأربعاً قبل العصر , يفصل بين كل ركعتين بالتسليم على الملائكة المقربين , والنبيين , ومن تبعهم من المسلمين , " يجعل التسليم في آخره " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 421 :
أخرجه أحمد ( رقم 650 / 1375 ) وابنه ( 1202 ) والترمذي ( 2 / 294 , 493 - 494 ) والنسائي ( 1 / 139 - 140 ) وابن ماجه ( 1 / 354 ) والطيالسي ( 1 / 113 - 114 ) وعنه البيهقي ( 2 / 273 ) والترمذي أيضاً في " الشمائل " ( 2 / 103 - 104 ) من طرق عن أبي إسحاق عن عاصم بن ضمرة قال : " سألنا # علياً # عن تطوع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالنهار , فقال : إنكم لا تطيقونه , قلنا : أخبرنا به نأخذ منه ما أطقنا , قال : " فذكره . 
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن , وقال إسحاق بن إبراهيم : أحسن شيء روي في تطوع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , في النهار هذا . وروي عن عبد الله بن المبارك أنه كان يضعف هذا الحديث . 
وإنما ضعفه عندنا - والله أعلم - لأنه لا يروى مثل هذا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا من هذا الوجه عن عاصم بن ضمرة عن علي , وهو ثقة عند بعض أهل العلم " . 
قلت : وهو صدوق كما قال الحافظ في " التقريب " . وقد وثقه ابن المديني وغيره وقال النسائي : " ليس به بأس " , فهو حسن الحديث . 
والزيادة التي في آخره للنسائي . 
وروى منه أبو داود ( 1 / 200 ) وعنه الضياء في " المختارة " ( 1 / 187 ) من طريق شعبة عن أبي إسحاق به الصلاة قبل العصر فقط لكنه قال : " ركعتين " وهو بهذا اللفظ شاذ عندي لأنه في المسند وغيره من هذا الوجه باللفظ المتقدم " أربعاً " . وكذلك في الطرق الأخرى عن أبي إسحاق كما تقدم . 
ومثل هذا في الشذوذ أن بعض الرواة عن أبي إسحاق قال : " قبل الجمعة " بدل " قبل الظهر " كما أخرجه الخلعي في " فوائده " بإسناد جيد كما قال العراقي والبوصيري في زوائده ( 72 / 1 ) , ولم يتنبها لشذوذه , كما نبهت عليه في " سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة " . والله أعلم . 
فقه الحديث : 
دل قوله " يجعل التسليم في آخره " . على أن السنة في السنن الرباعية النهارية أن تصلى بتسليمة واحدة , ولا يسلم فيها بين الركعتين , وقد فهم بعضهم من قوله " يفصل بين كل ركعتين بالتسليم على الملائكة المقربين - ومن تبعهم من المؤمنين " أنه يعني تسليم التحلل من الصلاة . ورده الشيخ على القاري في " شرح الشمائل " بقوله : " ولا يخفى أن سلام التحليل إنما يكون مخصوصاً بمن حضر المصلى من الملائكة والمؤمنين . ولفظ الحديث أعم منه حيث ذكر الملائكة والمقربين والنبيين ومن تبعهم من المؤمنين والمسلمين إلى يوم الدين " . 
ولهذا جزم المناوي في شرحه على " الشمائل " أن المراد به التشهد قال : " لاشتماله على التسليم على الكل في قولنا : " السلام علينا وعلى عباد الله الصالحين " . 
قلت : ويؤيده حديث ابن مسعود المتفق عليه قال : " كنا إذا صلينا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قلنا السلام على الله قبل عباده , السلام على جبريل , السلام على ميكائيل , السلام على فلان , فلما انصرف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أقبل علينا بوجهه فقال : إن الله هو السلام , فإذا جلس أحدكم في الصلاة فليقل : التحيات لله ... السلام علينا وعلى عباد الله الصالحين , فإنه إذا قال ذلك أصاب كل عبد صالح في السماء والأرض .... "
قلت : وهذه الزيادة التي في آخر الحديث , تقطع بذلك , فلا مجال للاختلاف بعدها فهي صريحة في الدلالة على ما ذكرنا من أن الرباعية النهارية من السنن لا يسلم في التشهد الأول منها . وعلى هذا فالحديث مخالف لظاهر قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " صلاة الليل والنهار مثنى مثنى " . 
وهو حديث صحيح كما بينته في " الحوض المورود في زوائد منتقى ابن الجارود " رقم ( 123 ) يسر الله لنا إتمامه , ولعل التوفيق بينهما بأن يحمل حديث الباب على الجواز . وحديث ابن عمر على الأفضلية كما هو الشأن في الرباعية الليلية أيضاً .  
والله أعلم .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 238

" قضى أن على أهل الحوائط حفظها في النهار , وأن ما أفسدت المواشي بالليل ضامن على أهلها " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 423 :
أخرجه مالك في " الموطأ " ( 3 / 220 ) عن ابن شهاب عن # حرام بن سعد ابن محيصة # أن ناقة للبراء بن عازب دخلت حائط رجل فأفسدت فيه , فقضى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ... فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا سند مرسل صحيح , وقد أخرجه الطحاوي ( 2 / 116 ) والبيهقي ( 8 / 341 ) وأحمد ( 5 / 435 ) من طريق مالك به . 
وتابعه الليث بن سعد عن ابن شهاب به مرسلاً . 
أخرجه ابن ماجه ( 2 / 54 - 55 ) . 
وتابعهما سفيان بن عيينة عن الزهري عن سعيد بن المسيب وحرام بن سعد بن محيصة أن ناقة للبراء ... 
أخرجه أحمد ( 5 / 436 ) والبيهقي ( 8 / 342 ) . 
وتابعهم الأوزاعي , لكن اختلفوا عليه في سنده , فقال أبو المغيرة : حدثنا الأوزاعي عن الزهري عن حرام بن محيصة الأنصاري به مرسلاً . 
أخرجه البيهقي ( 8 / 341 ) . 
وقال الفريابي عن الأوزاعي به إلا أنه قال : " عن البراء بن عازب " فوصله . 
أخرجه أبو داود ( 2 / 267 ) وعنه البيهقي والحاكم ( 2 / 48 ) . 
وكذا قال محمد بن مصعب حدثنا الأوزاعي به موصولاً . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 4 / 295 ) والبيهقي . 
وكذا قال أيوب بن سويد حدثنا الأوزاعي به . 
أخرجه الطحاوي ( 2 / 116 ) والبيهقي , فقد اتفق هؤلاء الثلاثة الفريابي ومحمد ابن مصعب وأيوب بن سويد على وصله عن الأوزاعي , فهو أولى من رواية أبي المغيرة عنه مرسلاً لأنهم جماعة , وهو فرد . 
وتابعهم معمر , واختلفوا عليه أيضاً , فقال عبد الرزاق حدثنا معمر عن الزهري  
عن حرام بن محيصة عن أبيه أن ناقة للبراء ... الحديث , فزاد في السند " عن أبيه " . 
أخرجه أبو داود وابن حبان ( 1168 ) وأحمد ( 5 / 436 ) والبيهقي وقال : " وخالفه وهيب وأبو مسعود الزجاج عن معمر , فلم يقولا : " عن أبيه " . 
قال ابن التركماني : " وذكر ابن عبد البر بسنده عن أبي داود قال : لم يتابع أحد عبد الرزاق على قوله : " عن أبيه . وقال أبو عمر : أنكروا عليه قوله فيه : " عن أبيه " , وقال ابن حزم هو مرسل " . 
قلت : لكن قد وصله الأوزاعي بذكر البراء فيه , في أرجح الروايتين عنه وقد تابعه عبد الله بن عيسى عن الزهري عن حرام بن محيصة عن البراء به . 
أخرجه ابن ماجه والبيهقي ( 8 / 341 - 342 ) . 
وعبد الله بن عيسى هو ابن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى وهو ثقة محتج به في الصحيحين فهي متابعة قوية للأوزاعي على وصله , فصح بذلك الحديث , ولا يضره إرسال من أرسله , لأن زيادة الثقة مقبولة , فكيف إذا كانا ثقتين ? وقد قال الحاكم عقب رواية الأوزاعي : " صحيح الإسناد , على خلاف فيه بين معمر والأوزاعي " . ووافقه الذهبي  .
كذا قالا , وخلاف معمر مما لا يلتفت إليه لمخالفته لروايات جميع الثقات في قوله " عن أبيه " على أنه لم يتفقوا عليه في ذلك كما سبق , فلو أنهما أشارا إلى خلاف مالك والليث وابن عيينة في وصله لكان أقرب إلى الصواب , ولو أن هذا لا يعل به الحديث لثبوته موصولا من طريق الثقتين كما تقدم .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 239

" إذا رميتم الجمرة فقد حل لكم كل شيء إلا النساء " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 425 :
أخرجه أحمد ( 1 / 234 ) : حدثنا وكيع حدثنا سفيان عن سلمة عن الحسن العرني عن # ابن عباس # قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره , ثم قال ( 1 / 344 ) : حدثنا وكيع و عبد الرحمن قالا : حدثنا سفيان به . إلا أنه لم يقل : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . وزاد في آخره في الموضعين : " فقال رجل : والطيب ( يا أبا العباس ) , فقال ابن عباس : أما أنا فقد رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يضمخ رأسه بالمسك , أفطيب ذاك أم لا ? " . 
ثم أخرجه ( 1 / 369 ) : حدثنا يزيد أنبأنا سفيان به موقوفاً أيضاً قال : " سئل ابن عباس عن الرجل إذا رمى الجمرة أيتطيب ? فقال : أما أنا .... " الحديث .
وأخرجه النسائي ( 2 / 52 ) وابن ماجه ( 2 / 245 ) من طريق يحيى بن سعيد وابن ماجه أيضاً عن وكيع وهو وأبو يعلى في " مسنده " ( ق 143 / 1 ) عن عبد الرحمن , والبيهقي ( 5 / 133 ) عن ابن وهب و( 5 / 204 ) عن أبي داود الحفري كلهم عن سفيان به مثل رواية عبد الرحمن عند أحمد الموقوفة مع الزيادة وقد رواه الطحاوي ( 1 / 419 ) من طريق أبي عاصم عن سفيان به . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الشيخين , لكنه منقطع بين الحسن العرني وهو ابن عبد الله وبين ابن عباس فإنه لم يسمع منه كما قال أحمد , بل قال أبو حاتم : لم يدركه . ثم إن أكثر الرواة عن سفيان أوقفوه على ابن عباس , ولم يرفعه إلا وكيع في الرواية الأولى , وأما في روايته المقرونة مع عبد الرحمن فهي موقوفة أيضاً , وكذلك هي عند ابن ماجه . فالصواب أن الحديث مع انقطاعه موقوف . 
لكن له شاهد من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : " طيبت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بيدي بذريرة لحجة الوداع للحل والإحرام , حين أحرم , وحين رمى جمرة العقبة يوم النحر , قبل أن يطوف بالبيت " . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 6 / 244 ) عن عمر بن عبد الله بن عروة أنه سمع عروة والقاسم يخبران عن عائشة به . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح على شرط الشيخين , وأصله عندهما . 
وقد تابعه الزهري عن عروة وحده به نحوه . 
أخرجه النسائي ( 2 / 10 - 11 ) عن سفيان عنه , وسنده صحيح أيضاً , ورجاله رجال الشيخين غير سعيد بن عبد الرحمن أبي عبيد المخزومي شيخ النسائي وهو ثقة , خاصة في سفيان بن عيينة وهذا من روايته عنه . 
وقد خالفه عن الزهري الحجاج بن أرطاة , فقال : عن الزهري عن عمرة بنت عبد الرحمن عن عائشة مرفوعاً بلفظ : " إذا رمى أحدكم جمرة العقبة فقد حل له كل شيء إلا النساء " . 
والحجاج مدلس وقد عنعنه في جميع الروايات عنه , واختلفوا عليه في متنه , كما بينته في " الأحاديث الضعيفة " في رقم ( 1013 ) . 
وقد روي الحديث من طريق عمرة عن عائشة مرفوعاً , مثل حديث ابن عباس هذا , لكن بزيادة " وذبحتم وحلقتم " . وهي زيادة منكرة لا تثبت , ولذلك أوردته في " الأحاديث الضعيفة " , وبينت هناك علته , فليراجع وذكرت بعده شاهداً آخر من حديث أم سلمة فيه زيادة أخرى منكرة أيضاً . 
ثم وجدت لحديث عائشة الشاهد طريقاً أخرى عند البيهقي ( 5 / 135 ) عن عبد الرزاق أنبأنا معمر عن الزهري عن سالم عن ابن عمر قال : سمعت عمر رضي الله عنه يقول : " إذا رميتم الجمرة بسبع حصيات , وذبحتم وحلقتم , فقد حل كل شيء إلا النساء والطيب . قال سالم : وقالت عائشة رضي الله عنها : حل له كل شيء إلا النساء .  
قال : وقالت عائشة رضي الله عنها : أنا طيبت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعني لحله " . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح على شرطهما , ثم روى البيهقي من طريق عمرو بن دينار عن سالم قال : قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها : " أنا طيبت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لحله وإحرامه , قال سالم : وسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أحق أن تتبع " . 
قلت : وسنده صحيح أيضاً , وأخرجه الطحاوي أيضاً ( 1 / 421 ) وكذا سعيد بن منصور كما في " المحلى " ( 7 / 139 ) . 
وفي الحديث دلالة ظاهرة على أن الحاج يحل له بالرمي لجمرة العقبة كل محظور من محظورات الإحرام إلا الوطئ للنساء , فإنه لا يحل به بالإجماع , وما دل عليه الحديث عزاه الشوكاني ( 5 / 60 ) للحنفية والشافعية والعترة , والمعروف عن الحنفية أن ذلك لا يحل إلا بعد الرمي والحلق , واحتج لهم الطحاوي بحديث عمرة عن عائشة المتقدم وقد عرفت ضعفه , فلا حجة فيه لاسيما مع مخالفته لحديثها الصحيح الذي احتجت به على قول عمر الموافق لمذهبهم . نعم ذكر ابن عابدين في " حاشيته " على " البحر الرائق " ( 2 / 373 ) عن أبي يوسف ما يوافق ما حكاه الشوكاني عن الحنفية , فالظاهر أن في مذهبهم خلافاً , وقول أبي يوسف هو الصواب لموافقته للحديث , ومن الغرائب قول الصنعاني في شرح حديث عائشة الضعيف : " والظاهر أنه مجمع على حل الطيب وغيره إلا الوطء بعد الرمي , وإن لم يحلق " فإن هذا وإن كان هو الصواب , فقد خالف فيه عمر وغيره من السلف وحكى الخلاف فيه غير واحد من أهل العلم منهم ابن رشد في " البداية " ( 1 / 295 ) فأين الإجماع ? ! لكن الصحيح ما أفاده الحديث , وهو مذهب ابن حزم في " المحلى " , ( 7 / 139 ) وقال : " وهو قول عائشة وابن الزبير وطاووس وعلقمة وخارجة بن زيد بن ثابت " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 240

" أيما رجل ظلم شبراً من الأرض كلفه الله عز وجل أن يحفره حتى يبلغ آخر سبع أرضين , ثم يطوقه إلى يوم القيامة حتى يقضى بين الناس " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 429 :
أخرجه ابن حبان في " صحيحه " ( 1167 ) وأحمد ( 4 / 173 ) وكذا ابنه عن زائدة عن الربيع بن عبد الله عن أيمن بن نابل - قال ابن حبان : ابن ثابت عن # يعلى بن مرة # قال : سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا سند جيد , رجاله ثقات معروفون غير أيمن , فإن كان هو ابن نابل كما في " المسند " فإنه مشهور وثقه جماعة وروى له البخاري متابعة . وإن كان هو ابن ثابت كما في ابن حبان فقال أبو داود : لا بأس به , وذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات " . ويرجح هذا عندي شيئان : 
الأول : أن ابن أبي حاتم قد قال في ترجمته ( 1 / 1 / 319 ) : " روى عن ابن عباس ويعلى بن مرة , وعنه أبو يعفور عبد الرحمن بن عبيد بن نسطاس والربيع بن عبد الله " . 
ثم ترجم لأيمن بن نابل وذكر أنه روى عن قدامة بن عبد الله الكلابي وطاووس وغيره من التابعين . فلم يذكر هو ولا غيره أنه روى عن يعلى بن مرة , ولا ذكر في الرواة عنه الربيع بن عبد الله . 
الثاني : أن رواية أبي يعفور عنه في " المسند " ( 4 / 172 / 173 ) , لكنه وقع فيه " أبو يعقوب " وهو تصحيف , وكذلك تصحف في نسختين من " الجرح والتعديل " كما نبه عليه محققه العلامة عبد الرحمن المعلمي في ترجمة ابن ثابت هذا . 
وقد يعكر على هذا الترجيح , أن الطبراني أخرجه في " المعجم الصغير " ( ص 219 ) من طريق أخرى عن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد عن الشعبي عن أيمن ابن نابل عن يعلى بن مرة به نحوه , فهذا يرجح أنه ابن نابل . لكني أظن أنه محرف أيضاً عن " ابن ثابت " , فإن الشعبي إنما ذكروه في الرواة عن هذا لا عن ابن نابل . والله أعلم . 
والحديث قال الهيثمي في " المجمع " ( 4 / 175 ) : " رواه أحمد والطبراني في الكبير والصغير بنحوه بأسانيد , ورجال بعضها رجال الصحيح " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 241

" إنه لم يكن نبي قبلي إلا كان حقاً عليه أن يدل أمته على خير ما يعلمه لهم , وينذرهم شر ما يعلمه لهم , وإن أمتكم هذه جعل عافيتها في أولها , وسيصيب آخرها بلاء وأمور تنكرونها , وتجيء فتنة , فيرقق بعضها بعضاً , وتجيء الفتنة فيقول المؤمن : هذه مهلكتي , ثم تنكشف , وتجيء الفتنة فيقول المؤمن : هذه هذه , فمن أحب أن يزحزح عن النار ويدخل الجنة , فلتأته منيته وهو يؤمن بالله واليوم الأخر , وليأت إلى الناس الذي يحب أن يؤتى إليه , ومن بايع إماماً فأعطاه صفقة يده , وثمرة قلبه , فليطعه إن استطاع , فإن جاء آخر ينازعه فاضربوا عنق الآخر " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 430 :
أخرجه مسلم ( 6 / 18 ) والسياق له والنسائي ( 2 / 185 ) وابن ماجه ( 2 / 466 - 467 ) وأحمد ( 2 / 191 ) من طرق عن الأعمش عن زيد بن وهب عن عبد الرحمن بن عبد رب الكعبة قال : دخلت المسجد , فإذا # عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص # جالس في ظل الكعبة , والناس مجتمعون عليه , فأتيتهم فجلست إليه , فقال : " كنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في سفر , فنزلنا منزلاً , فمنا من يصلح خباءه , ومنا من ينتضل , ومنا من هو في جشره , إذ نادى منادي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : الصلاة جامعة , فاجتمعنا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : " فذكره . وزاد في آخره : " فدنوت منه , فقلت له : أنشدك الله آنت سمعت هذا من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ? فأهوى إلى أذنيه وقلبه بيديه , وقال : سمعته أذناي , ووعاه قلبي , فقلت له : هذا ابن عمك معاوية يأمرنا أن نأكل أموالنا بيننا بالباطل , ونقتل أنفسنا , والله يقول : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تأكلوا أموالكم بينكم بالباطل إلا أن تكون تجارة عن تراض منكم , ولا تقتلوا أنفسكم إن الله كان بكم رحيما ) قال : فسكت ساعة ثم قال : أطعه في طاعة الله , واعصه في معصية الله " . 
وليس عند غير مسلم قوله : " فقلت له هذا ابن عمك ...‎" الخ . 
ثم أخرجه أحمد من طريق الشعبي عن عبد الرحمن بن عبد رب الكعبة به , وكذا رواه مسلم في رواية ولم يسوقا لفظ الحديث , وإنما أحالا فيه على حديث الأعمش . 
غريب الحديث 
1 - ( فيرقق بعضها بعضاً ) . أي يجعل بعضها بعضاً رقيقاً , أي : خفيفاً لعظم ما بعده , فالثاني يجعل الأول رقيقاً . 
2 - ( صفقة يده ) أي : معاهدته له والتزام طاعته , وهي المرة من التصفيق باليدين , وذلك عند البيعة بالخلافة . 
3 - ( ثمرة قلبه ) أي خالص عهده أو محبته بقلبه . 
4 - ( فاضربوا عنق الآخر ) . قال النووي : " معناه : ادفعوا الثاني فإنه خارج على الإمام , فإن لم يندفع إلا بحرب , وقاتل , فقاتلوه . فإن دعت المقاتلة إلى قتله , جاز قتله , ولا ضمان فيه لأنه ظالم متعد في قتاله " . 
وفي الحديث فوائد كثيرة , من أهمها أن النبي يجب عليه أن يدعو أمته إلى الخير ويدلهم عليه , وينذرهم شر ما يعلمه لهم , ففيه رد صريح على ما ذكر في بعض كتب الكلام أن النبي من أوحي إليه , ولم يؤمر بالتبليغ !


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 242

" من أخذ أرضاً بغير حقها كلف أن يحمل ترابها إلى المحشر " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 432 :
أخرجه أحمد ( 4 / 173 ) : حدثنا عفان حدثنا عبد الواحد بن زياد حدثنا أبو يعقوب عبد الله جدي حدثنا أبو ثابت قال : سمعت # يعلى بن مرة الثقفي # يقول : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : فذكره . ثم قال أحمد ( 4 / 172 ) : حدثنا إسماعيل بن محمد وهو أبو إبراهيم المعقب حدثنا مروان الفزاري حدثنا أبو يعقوب عن أبي ثابت به . 
قلت : وهذا سند رجاله ثقات معروفون غير أبي يعقوب هذا , وقد سماه عبد الواحد بن زياد " عبد الله " , وذكر أنه جده كما ترى , ولم أعرفه , وقد أغفلوه فلم يذكروه , لا في الكنى ولا في الأسماء , ويحتمل عندي أن يكون هو عبد الله بن عبد الله بن الأصم , فقد ذكروا في الرواة عنه عبد الواحد بن زياد ومروان الفزاري وهما اللذان رويا هذا الحديث عنه كما ترى , لكن يشكل عليه أنهم لم يذكروا أنه يكنى بأبي يعقوب , وإنما ذكروا له كنيتين أخريين : " أبو سليمان " و" أبو العنبس " . 
ويحتمل أن تكون هذه الكنية : " أبو يعقوب " محرفة عن أبي يعفور , واسمه عبد الرحمن بن عبيد بن نسطاس الكوفي , فقد روى هذا عن أبي ثابت أيمن بن ثابت وعنه مروان الفزاري كما في " التهذيب " , فإن كان هو هذا فهو ثقة من رجال الشيخين فالسند صحيح , لكن يرد عليه , أن عبد الواحد بن زياد قد سماه عبد الله جده , إلا أن يقال : إن هذه الزيادة في رواية عبد الواحد مقحمة من بعض النساخ للمسند .  
وجملة القول أن هذا الإسناد من المشكلات عندي , فلعلنا نقف فيما بعد على ما يكشف الصواب فيه . والله المستعان . 
و لعله من أجل ما ذكرنا سكت عن هذا الإسناد المنذري في " الترغيب " ( 3 / 54 )  
و تبعه الهيثمي ( 4 / 175 ) و عزياه للطبراني أيضا . 
و قد ثبت الحديث من طريق أخرى عن أبي ثابت به بلفظ آخر فراجع " أيما رجل ظلم  
شبرا من الأرض ... " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 243

" صدق الله , وكذب بطن أخيك " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 433 :
أخرجه مسلم ( 7 / 26 ) عن # أبي سعيد الخدري # قال : " جاء رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : إن أخي استطلق بطنه , فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اسقه عسلاً . فسقاه , ثم جاءه فقال : إني سقيته عسلاً فلم يزده إلا استطلاقاً فقال له ثلاث مرات , ثم جاءه الرابعة فقال : اسقه عسلاً , فقال : لقد سقيته فلم يزده إلا استطلاقاً , فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( فذكره ) فسقاه فبرأ " . 
وأخرجه البخاري ( 10 / 115 / 137 - 138 ) بشيء من الاختصار واستدركه الحاكم ( 4 / 402 ) على الشيخين وأقره الذهبي ! ! 
قال ابن القيم في " الزاد " ( 3 / 97 - 98 ) بعد أن ذكر كثيراً من فوائد العسل : " فهذا الذي وصف له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم العسل كان استطلاق بطنه عن تخمة أصابته عن امتلاء فأمر بشرب العسل , لدفع الفضول المجتمعة في نواحي المعدة والأمعاء , فإن العسل فيه جلاء ودفع للفضول , وكان قد أصاب المعدة أخلاط لزجة تمنع استقرار الغذاء فيه للزوجتها , فإن المعدة لها خمل كخمل المنشفة , فإذا علقت بها الأخلاط اللزجة أفسدتها وأفسدت الغذاء , فدواؤها بما يجلوها من تلك الاخلاط , والعسل من أحسن ما عولج به هذا الداء , لاسيما إن مزج بالماء الحار . وفي تكرار سقيه العسل معنى طبي بديع , وهو أن الدواء يجب أن يكون له مقدار وكمية بحسب حال الداء , إن قصر عنه لم يزله بالكلية , وإن جاوزه أوهن القوى فأحدث ضرراً آخر , فلما أمره أن يسقيه العسل , سقاه مقداراً لا يفي بمقاومة الداء , ولا يبلغ الغرض , فلما أخبره علم أن الذي سقاه لا يبلغ مقدار الحاجة , فلما تكرر ترداده إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أكد عليه المعاودة ليصل إلى المقدار المقاوم للداء , فلما تكررت الشربات بحسب مادة الداء برىء بإذن الله .  
واعتبار مقادير الأدوية وكيفياتها , ومقدار قوة المرض والمريض من أكبر قواعد الطب . وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " صدق الله وكذب بطن أخيك " إشارة إلى تحقيق نفع هذا الدواء , وأن بقاء الداء ليس لقصور الدواء في نفسه , ولكن لكذب البطن وكثرة المادة الفاسدة فيه , فأمره بتكرار الدواء لكثرة المادة . 
وليس طبه صلى الله عليه وسلم كطب الأطباء , فإن طب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم متيقن قطعي إلهي , صادر عن الوحي ومشكاة النبوة وكمال العقل , وطب غيره أكثره حدس وظنون وتجارب . ولا ينكر عدم انتفاع كثير من المرضى بطب النبوة , فإنه إنما ينتفع به من تلقاه بالقبول واعتقاد الشفاء به , وكمال التلقي له بالإيمان والإذعان . فهذا القرآن الذي هو شفاء لما في الصدور , إن لم يتلق هذا التلقي لم يحصل به شفاء الصدور من أدوائه , بل لا يزيد المنافقين إلا رجساً إلى رجسهم ومرضاً إلى مرضهم , وأين يقع طب الأبدان منه , فطب النبوة لا يناسب إلا الأبدان الطيبة كما أن شفاء القرآن لا يناسب إلا الأرواح الطيبة والقلوب الحية فإعراض الناس عن طب النبوة كإعراضهم عن الاستشفاء بالقرآن الذي هو الشفاء النافع وليس ذلك لقصور في الدواء , ولكن لخبث الطبيعة , وفساد المحل , وعدم قبوله , وبالله التوفيق " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 244

" من اكتوى أو استرقى , فقد برئ من التوكل " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 435 :
رواه الترمذي ( 3 / 164 ) وابن حبان في " صحيحه " ( رقم 1408 ) وابن ماجه ( 2 / 1154 / 3489 ) والحاكم ( 4 / 415 ) وأحمد ( 4 / 249 , 253 ) من طريق # عقار بن المغيرة بن شعبة عن أبيه # مرفوعاً . 
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن صحيح " . 
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح الإسناد " , ووافقه الذهبي , وهو كما قالوا . 
قلت : وفيه كراهة الاكتواء , والاسترقاء . أما الأول فلما فيه من التعذيب بالنار , وأما الآخر , فلما فيه من الاحتياج إلى الغير فيما الفائدة فيه مظنونة غير راجحة , ولذلك كان من صفات الذين يدخلون الجنة بغير حساب أنهم لا يسترقون , ولا يكتوون , ولا يتطيرون , وعلى ربهم يتوكلون . كما في حديث ابن عباس عند الشيخين . وزاد مسلم في روايته فقال : " لا يرقون ولا يسترقون " وهي زيادة شاذة كما بينته فيما علقته على كتابي " مختصر صحيح مسلم " ( رقم 254 ) .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 245

" إن كان في شيء من أدويتكم خير ففي شرطة محجم , أو شربة من عسل أو لذعة بنار , وما أحب أن أكتوي " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 436 :
أخرجه البخاري ( 10 / 114 - 115 و125 , 126 ) ومسلم ( 7 / 21 - 22 ) وأحمد ( 3 / 343 ) عن # جابر بن عبد الله # مرفوعاً . 
وهو من رواية عاصم بن عمر ابن قتادة عنه . 
وفي رواية لمسلم عن عاصم أن جابر بن عبد الله عاد المقنع ثم قال : لا أبرح حتى تحتجم فإني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : إن فيه شفاء .
وهو رواية لأحمد ( 3 / 335 ) وكذا البخاري ( 10 / 124 ) واستدركه الحاكم ( 4 / 409 ) على الشيخين وأقره الذهبي ! !
وللحديث شاهد من حديث ابن عمر مرفوعاً باللفظ الأول . 
أخرجه الحاكم ( 4 / 209 ) وقال : " صحيح على شرط الشيخين " ورده الذهبي بقوله : " أسيد بن زيد الحمال متروك " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 246

" أحصوا لي كل من تلفظ بالإسلام " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 436 :
أخرجه مسلم ( 1 / 91 ) وأبو عوانة ( 1 / 102 ) وابن ماجه ( 2 / 492 ) وأحمد ( 5 / 384 ) والمحاملي في " الأمالي " ( 1 / 71 / 2 ) من طرق كثيرة عن أبي معاوية عن الأعمش عن شقيق عن # حذيفة # قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . وزاد : " قال : قلنا : يا رسول الله أتخاف علينا ? ونحن ما بين الستمائة إلى السبعمائة . فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : إنكم لا تدرون لعلكم أن تبتلوا , قال : فابتلينا حتى جعل الرجل منا ما يصلي إلا سرا " . 
واللفظ لابن ماجه . وتابعه سفيان , فقال أبو بكر الشافعي في " الفوائد " ( 8 / 91 / 2 ) حدثني إسحاق ( يعني الحربي ) أنبأنا أبو حذيفة أنبأنا سفيان عن الأعمش به . إلا أنه قال : " ونحن ألف وخمسمائة ? " . 
وهو وهم من أبي حذيفة واسمه موسى بن مسعود النهدي وهو صدوق سيىء الحفظ , وسائر رواته ثقات .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 247

" إذا أسلم العبد , فحسن إسلامه , كتب الله له كل حسنة كان أزلفها , ومحيت عنه كل سيئة كان أزلفها , ثم كان بعد ذلك القصاص , الحسنة بعشر أمثالها إلى سبع مائة ضعف , والسيئة بمثلها إلا أن يتجاوز الله عز وجل عنها " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 437 :
أخرجه النسائي ( 2 / 267 - 268 ) من طريق صفوان بن صالح قال : حدثنا الوليد قال : حدثنا مالك عن زيد بن أسلم عن عطاء بن يسار عن # أبي سعيد الخدري # قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح , وقد علقه البخاري في " صحيحه " فقال : قال مالك : أخبرني زيد بن أسلم به دون كتب الحسنات . وقد وصله الحسن بن سفيان والبزار والإسماعيلي والدارقطني في " غرائب مالك " والبيهقي في " الشعب " من طرق أخرى عن مالك به . 
قال حافظ في " الفتح " ( 1 / 82 ) : " وقد ثبت في جميع الروايات ما سقط من رواية البخاري وهو كتابة الحسنات المتقدمة قبل الإسلام . وقوله " كتب الله " أي أمر أن يكتب , وللدارقطني من طريق زيد بن شعيب عن مالك بلفظ " يقول الله لملائكته اكتبوا " , فقيل : إن المصنف أسقط ما رواه غيره عمداً , لأنه مشكل على القواعد . 
وقال المازري : الكافر ليس كذلك , فلا يثاب على العمل الصالح الصادر منه في شركه , لأن من شرط المتقرب أن يكون عارفاً لمن يتقرب إليه , والكافر ليس كذلك . 
وتابعه القاضي عياض على تقرير هذا الإشكال . واستضعف ذلك النووي فقال : " والصواب الذي عليه المحققون , بل نقل بعضهم فيه الإجماع أن الكافر إذا فعل أفعالا جميلة كالصدقة وصلة الرحم , ثم أسلم , ثم مات على الإسلام أن ثواب ذلك يكتب له . وأما دعوى أنه مخالف للقواعد , فغير مسلم , لأنه قد يعتد ببعض أفعال الكفار في الدنيا ككفارة الظهار , فإنه لا يلزمه إعادتها إذا أسلم وتجزئه " انتهى . 
ثم قال الحافظ : والحق أنه لا يلزم من كتابة الثواب للمسلم في حال إسلامه تفضلاً من الله وإحساناً أن يكون ذلك لكون عمله الصادر منه في الكفر مقبولاً . والحديث إنما تضمن كتابة الثواب , ولم يتعرض للقبول . ويحتمل أن يكون القبول يصير معلقاً على إسلامه , فيقبل ويثاب إن أسلم , وإلا فلا . وهذا قوي . وقد جزم بما جزم به النووي : إبراهيم الحربي وابن بطال وغيرهما من القدماء , والقرطبي وابن المنير من المتأخرين . 
قال ابن المنير : المخالف للقواعد , دعوى أن يكتب له ذلك في حال كفره , وأما أن الله يضيف إلى حسناته في الإسلام ثواب ما كان صدر منه مما كان يظنه خيراً , فلا مانع منه كما لو تفضل عليه ابتداء من غير عمل , وكما تفضل على العاجز بثواب ما كان يعمل وهو قادر , فإذا جاز أن يكتب له ثواب ما لم يعمل البتة جاز أن يكتب ثواب ما عمله غير موفى الشروط . واستدل غيره بأن من آمن من أهل الكتاب يؤتى أجره مرتين كما دل عليه القرآن والحديث الصحيح , وهو لو مات على إيمانه الأول لم ينفعه شيء من عمله الصالح , بل يكون هباءً منثوراً , فدل على أن ثواب عمله الأول يكتب له مضافاً إلى عمله الثاني , وبقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما سألته عائشة عن ابن جدعان وما كان يصنعه من الخير : هل ينفعه ? فقال : إنه لم يقل يوماً , رب اغفر لي خطيئتي يوم الدين , فدل على أنه لو قالها بعد أن أسلم نفعه ما عمله في الكفر " . 
قلت : وهذا هو الصواب الذي لا يجوز القول بخلافه لتضافر الأحاديث على ذلك , ولهذا قال السندي في حاشيته على النسائي : " وهذا الحديث يدل على أن حسنات الكافر موقوفة , إن أسلم تقبل , وإلا ترد . 
وعلى هذا فنحو قوله تعالى : ( والذين كفروا أعمالهم كسراب ) محمول على من مات على الكفر , والظاهر أنه لا دليل على خلافه , وفضل الله أوسع من هذا وأكثر فلا استبعاد فيه , وحديث " الإيمان يجب ما قبله " من الخطايا في السيئات لا في الحسنات " . 
قلت : ومثل الآية التي ذكرها السندي رحمه الله سائر الآيات الواردة في إحباط العمل بالشرك كقوله تعالى : ( ولقد أوحي إليك وإلى الذين من قبلك لئن أشركت ليحبطن عملك , ولتكونن من الخاسرين ) , فإنها كلها محمولة على من مات مشركاً , ومن الدليل على ذلك قوله عز وجل : ( ومن يرتدد منكم عن دينه فيمت وهو كافر فأولئك حبطت أعمالهم في الدنيا والآخرة وأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون ) ويترتب على ذلك مسألة فقهية وهي أن المسلم إذا حج , ثم ارتد , ثم عاد إلى الإسلام , لم يحبط , حجه ولم يجب عليه إعادته , وهو مذهب الإمام الشافعي وأحد قولي الليث بن سعد , واختاره ابن حزم وانتصر له بكلام جيد متين , أرى أنه لابد من ذكره , قال رحمه الله تعالى ( 7 / 277 ) : " مسألة - من حج واعتمر , ثم ارتد , ثم هداه الله تعالى واستنقذه من النار فأسلم فليس عليه أن يعيد الحج ولا العمرة , وهو قول الشافعي وأحد قولي الليث وقال أبو حنيفة ومالك وأبو سليمان : يعيد الحج والعمرة , واحتجوا بقول الله تعالى : ( لئن أشركت ليحبطن عملك ولتكونن من الخاسرين ) , ما نعلم لهم حجة غيرها , ولا حجة لهم فيها , لأن الله تعالى لم يقل فيها : لئن أشركت ليحبطن عملك الذي عملت قبل أن تشرك , وهذه زيادة على الله لا تجوز , وإنما أخبر تعالى أنه يحبط عمله بعد الشرك إذا مات أيضاً على شركه , لا إذا أسلم , وهذا حق بلا شك . ولو حج مشرك أو اعتمر أو صلى أو صام أو زكى لم يجزه شيء من ذلك عن الواجب , وأيضاً فإن قوله تعالى فيها : ( ولتكونن من الخاسرين ) بيان أن المرتد إذا رجع إلى الإسلام لم يحبط ما عمل قبل إسلامه أصلاً بل هو مكتوب له ومجازى عليه بالجنة , لأنه لا خلاف بين أحد من الأمة في أن المرتد إذا رجع إلى الإسلام ليس من الخاسرين بل من المربحين المفلحين الفائزين , فصح أن الذي يحبط عمله هو الميت على كفره , مرتداً أو غير مرتد , وهذا هو من الخاسرين بلا شك , لا من أسلم بعد كفره أو راجع الإسلام بعد ردته , وقال تعالى : ( ومن يرتدد منكم عن دينه فيمت وهو كافر فأولئك حبطت أعمالهم ) فصح نص قولنا : من أنه لا يحبط عمله إن ارتد إلا بأن يموت وهو كافر , ووجدنا الله تعالى يقول : ( إني لا أضيع عمل عامل منكم من ذكر أو أنثى ) , وقال تعالى : ( فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيراً يره ) , وهذا عموم لا يجوز تخصيصه , فصح أن حجه و عمرته إذا راجع الإسلام سيراهما , ولا يضيعان له . 
وروينا من طرق كالشمس عن الزهري وعن هشام بن عروة المعنى كلاهما عن عروة بن الزبير أن حكيم بن حزام أخبره أنه قال لرسول الله عليه السلام : أي رسول الله أرأيت أمورا كنت أتحنث بها في الجاهلية من صدقة أو عتاقة أو صلة رحم , أفيها أجر ? فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أسلمت على ما أسلفت من خير " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 248

" أسلمت على ما أسلفت من خير " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 441 :
قال ابن حزم : فصح أن المرتد إذا أسلم , والكافر الذي لم يكن أسلم قط إذا أسلما , فقد أسلما على ما أسلفا من الخير , وقد كان المرتد إذ حج وهو مسلم قد أدى ما أمر به وما كلف كما أمر به , فقد أسلم الآن عليه فهو له كما كان . وأما الكافر يحج كالصابئين الذين يرون الحج إلى مكة في دينهم , فإن أسلم بعد ذلك لم يجزه لأنه لم يؤده كما أمر الله تعالى به , لأن من فرض الحج وسائر الشرائع كلها أن لا تؤدى إلا كما أمر بها رسول الله محمد بن عبد الله عليه الصلاة والسلام في الدين الذي جاء به الذي لا يقبل الله تعالى دينا غيره , وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : " من عمل عملاً ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد " . والصابئ إنما حج كما أمره يوراسف أو هرمس فلا يجزئه , وبالله تعالى التوفيق . 
ويلزم من أسقط حجه بردته أن يسقط إحصانه وطلاقه الثلاث وبيعه وابتياعه وعطاياه التي كانت في الإسلام , وهم لا يقولون بهذا , فظهر فساد قولهم , وبالله تعالى نتأيد " . 
وإذا تبين هذا فلا منافاة بينه وبين الحديث المتقدم برقم ( 52 ) " أن الكافر يثاب على حسناته ما عمل بها لله في الدنيا " لأن المراد به الكافر الذي سبق في علم الله أنه يموت كافراً بدليل قوله في آخره : " حتى إذا أفضى إلى الآخرة لم يكن له حسنة يجزى بها " , وأما الكافر الذي سبق في علم الله أنه يسلم ويموت مؤمناً فهو يجازى على حسناته التي عملها حالة كفره في الآخرة , كما أفادته الأحاديث المتقدمة , ومنها حديث حكيم بن حزام الذي أورده ابن حزم في كلامه المتقدم وصححه ولم يعزه لأحد من المؤلفين , وقد أخرجه البخاري في " صحيحه " ( 4 / 327 , 5 / 127 , 10 / 348 ) ومسلم ( 1 / 79 ) وأبو عوانة في " صحيحه " أيضاً ( 1 / 72 - 73 ) وأحمد ( 3 / 402 ) . 
ومنها حديث عائشة في ابن جدعان الذي ذكره الحافظ غير معزو لأحد , فأنا أسوقه الآن وأخرجه وهو : " لا يا عائشة , إنه لم يقل يوما : رب اغفر لي خطيئتي يوم الدين " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 249

" لا يا عائشة , إنه لم يقل يوماً : رب اغفر لي خطيئتي يوم الدين " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 442 :
أخرجه مسلم ( 1 / 136 ) وأبو عوانة ( 1 / 100 ) وأحمد في " المسند " وابنه عبد الله في " زوائده " ( 6 / 93 ) وأبو بكر العدل في " اثنا عشر مجلساً " ( ق 6 / 1 ) والواحدي في " الوسيط " ( 3 / 167 / 1 ) من طرق عن داود عن الشعبي عن مسروق ( ولم يذكر الأخيران مسروقاً ) عن # عائشة # قالت : " قلت : يا رسول الله ابن جدعان كان في الجاهلية يصل الرحم ويطعم المساكين , فهل ذاك نافعه ? قال : " فذكره . 
وله عنها طريق أخرى , فقال عبد الواحد بن زياد : حدثنا الأعمش عن أبي سفيان عن عبيد بن عمير عنها أنها قالت : " قلت للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : إن عبد الله بن جدعان كان في الجاهلية يقري الضيف ويصل الرحم ويفك العاني ويحسن الجوار - فأثنيت عليه - هل نفعه ذلك ? قال : " فذكره . 
أخرجه أبو عوانة وأبو القاسم إسماعيل الحلبي في " حديثه " ( ق 114 - 115 ) من طرق عن عبد الواحد به . 
ووجدت له طريقاً ثالثاً , رواه يزيد بن زريع حدثنا عمارة بن أبي حفصة عن عكرمة عنها به نحوه . 
أخرجه يحيى بن صاعد في " حديثه " ( 4 / 288 / 1 - 2 ) من طريقين عن يزيد به . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح على شرط البخاري على اختلاف قولي أبي حاتم في سماع عكرمة - وهو مولى ابن عباس - من عائشة , فأثبته في أحدهما ونفاه في الآخر , لكن المثبت مقدم على النافي , كما هو في علم الأصول مقرر . 
وفي الحديث دلالة ظاهرة على أن الكافر إذا أسلم نفعه عمله الصالح في الجاهلية بخلاف ما إذا مات على كفره فإنه لا ينفعه بل يحبط بكفره , وقد سبق بسط الكلام في هذا في الحديث الذي قبله . 
وفيه دليل أيضاً على أن أهل الجاهلية الذين ماتوا قبل البعثة المحمدية ليسوا من أهل الفترة الذين لم تبلغهم دعوة رسول , إذ لو كانوا كذلك لم يستحق ابن جدعان العذاب ولما حبط عمله الصالح , وفي هذا أحاديث أخرى كثيرة سبق أن ذكرنا بعضها .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 250

" لا ضرر , ولا ضرار " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 443 :
حديث صحيح ورد مرسلاً , وروي موصولاً عن # أبي سعيد الخدري , وعبد الله ابن عباس , وعبادة بن الصامت , وعائشة , وأبي هريرة , وجابر بن عبد الله , وثعلبة بن مالك # رضي الله عنهم . 
أما المرسل , فقال مالك في " الموطأ " ( 2 / 218 ) : عن عمرو ابن يحيى المازني عن أبيه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح مرسلاً . وقد روي موصولاً عن أبي سعيد الخدري رواه عثمان بن محمد بن عثمان بن ربيعة بن أبي عبد الرحمن , حدثنا عبد العزيز بن محمد الدراوردي عن عمرو بن يحيى المازني عن أبيه عن أبي سعيد الخدري أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : فذكره و زاد : " من ضار ضاره الله , ومن شاق شاق الله عليه " . 
أخرجه الحاكم ( 2 / 57 - 58 ) والبيهقي ( 6 / 69 - 70 ) وقال : " تفرد به عثمان بن محمد عن الدراوردي " . 
قلت : وتعقبه ابن التركماني فقال : " قلت : لم ينفرد به , بل تابعه عبد الملك بن معاذ النصيبي , فرواه كذلك عن الدراوردي . كذا أخرجه أبو عمر في كتابيه ( التمهيد ) و( الاستذكار ) . 
قلت : وكأنه لهذه المتابعة قال الحاكم عقبه : " صحيح على شرط مسلم " , ووافقه الذهبي , وإلا فلولا المتابعة هذه لم يكن الحديث على شرط مسلم لأن عثمان بن محمد ليس من رجاله , وفوق ذلك فهو متكلم فيه . 
قال الدارقطني : ضعيف . 
وقال عبد الحق : الغالب على حديثه الوهم . ولكن قد يتقوى حديثه بمتابعة النصيبي هذا له , وإن كان لا يعرف حاله , كما قال ابن القطان وتابعه الذهبي , وهو بالتالي ليس من رجال مسلم أيضاً , فهو ليس على شرطه أيضاً , ولكنهم قد يتساهلون في الرواية المتابعة ما لا يتساهلون في الرواية الفردة , فيقولون في الأول : إنه على شرط مسلم باعتبار من فوق المتابعين مثلما هنا كما هو معروف , ولذلك فقد رأينا الحافظ ابن رجب في " شرح الأربعين النووية " ( 219 ) لم يعل الحديث بعثمان هذا ولا بمتابعة النصيبي , وإنما أعله بشيخهما , فقد قال عقب قول البيهقي المتقدم : " قال ابن عبد البر : لم يختلف عن مالك في إرسال هذا الحديث . قال : ولا بسند من وجه صحيح . ثم خرجه من رواية عبد الملك بن معاذ النصيبي عن الدراوردي موصولاً والدراوردي كان الإمام أحمد يضعف ما حدث به من حفظه ولا يعبأ به , ولا شك في تقديم قول مالك على قوله " . 
قلت : يعني أن الصواب في الحديث عن عمرو بن يحيى عن أبيه مرسلاً كما رواه مالك , ولسنا نشك في ذلك فإن الدراوردي وإن كان ثقة من رجال مسلم فإن فيه كلاما يسيراً من قبل حفظه , فلا تقبل مخالفته للثقة , لاسيما إذا كان مثل مالك رحمه الله تعالى . 
والحديث أخرجه الدارقطني أيضاً ( ص 522 ) موصولاً من الوجه المتقدم لكن بدون الزيادة : " من ضار ... " ثم رأيته قد أخرجه في مكان آخر (  ص 321 ) من الوجه المذكور بالزيادة . 
وأما حديث ابن عباس , فيرويه عنه عكرمة , وله عنه ثلاث طرق : 
الأولى : عن جابر الجعفي عنه به . أخرجه ابن ماجه ( 2 / 57 ) وأحمد ( 1 / 313 ) كلاهما عن عبد الرزاق : أنبأنا معمر عن جابر الجعفي به . 
قال ابن رجب  : " وجابر الجعفي ضعفه الأكثرون " . 
الثانية : عن إبراهيم بن إسماعيل عن داود بن الحصين عن عكرمة به . أخرجه الدارقطني ( 522 ) . قال ابن رجب : " وإبراهيم ضعفه جماعة , وروايات داود عن عكرمة مناكير " . 
قلت : لكن تابعه سعيد بن أبي أيوب عند الطبراني في " الكبير " ( 3 / 127 / 1 ) قال : حدثنا أحمد بن رشدين المصري أنبأنا روح بن صلاح أنبأنا سعيد بن أبي أيوب عن داود بن الحصين به , إلا أنه أوقفه على ابن عباس . لكن السند واه , فإن روح ابن صلاح ضعيف . وابن رشدين كذبوه , فلا تثبت المتابعة . 
الثالثة : قال ابن أبي شيبة كما في " نصب الراية " ( 4 /384 ) : حدثنا معاوية  
بن عمرو حدثنا زائدة عن سماك عن عكرمة به . 
قلت : وهذا سند رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الصحيح , غير أن سماكاً روايته عن عكرمة خاصة مضطربة , وقد تغير بآخره فكان ربما يلقن كما في " التقريب " . 
وأما حديث عبادة بن الصامت فيرويه الفضيل بن سليمان حدثنا موسى بن عقبة عن إسحاق بن يحيى بن الوليد بن عبادة بن الصامت عن عبادة مرفوعاً به . 
أخرجه ابن ماجه وعبد الله بن أحمد في " زوائد المسند " ( 5 / 326 ) . 
قلت : وهذا سند ضعيف منقطع بين عبادة وحفيده إسحاق . 
قال الحافظ : " أرسل عن عبادة , وهو مجهول الحال " . 
وأما حديث عائشة , فله عنها طريقان : 
الأولى : يرويها الواقدي : أنبأنا خارجة بن عبد الله بن سليمان بن زيد بن ثابت عن أبي الرجال عن عمرة عنها . 
أخرجه الدارقطني ( 522 ) , قال ابن رجب : " والواقدي متروك , وشيخه مختلف في تضعيفه " . 
الثانية : عن روح بن صلاح حدثنا سعيد بن أبي أيوب عن أبي سهيل عن القاسم ابن محمد عنها , وعن أبي بكر بن أبي سبرة عن نافع بن مالك أبي سهيل عن القاسم به .  
أخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الوسط " وقال : " لم يروه عن القاسم إلا نافع بن مالك " . 
قلت : هو ثقة محتج به في " الصحيحين " , لكن الطريقان إليه ضعيفان كما قال ابن رجب , ففي الأولى روح بن صلاح وهو ضعيف , وفي الأخرى أبو بكر بن أبي سبرة , ًوهو أشد ضعفا , قال في " التقريب " : " رموه بالوضع " . 
وأما حديث أبي هريرة , فيرويه أبو بكر بن عياش قال : عن ابن عطاء عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة مرفوعاً . 
أخرجه الدارقطني , وأعله الزيلعي بأبي بكر هذا فقال : " مختلف فيه " . وأعله ابن رجب بابن عطاء فقال : " وهو يعقوب وهو ضعيف " . 
وأما حديث جابر فيرويه حيان بن بشر القاضي قال : حدثنا حماد بن سلمة عن محمد بن إسحاق عن محمد بن يحيى بن حبان عن عمه واسع بن حبان عنه . 
رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " , وسكت عليه الزيلعي . 
وقال ابن رجب : " هذا إسناد مقارب , وهو غريب خرجه أبو داود في " المراسيل " من رواية عبد الرحمن بن مغراء عن ابن إسحاق عن محمد بن يحيى بن حبان عن عمه واسع مرسلاً . وهذا أصح " . 
قلت : ومداره على ابن إسحاق وهو مدلس وقد عنعنه , وحيان بن بشر الذي في الطريق الموصولة , قال ابن معين : لا بأس به . وله ترجمة في " تاريخ بغداد " ( 8 / 285 ) , وقد روي عن واسع بن حبان عن أبي لبابة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
رواه أبو داود في " المراسيل " , كما نقله الزيلعي ولم يسق إسناده لننظر فيه . وأما حديث ثعلبة فهو من رواية إسحاق بن إبراهيم مولى مزينة عن صفوان ابن سليم عنه . 
رواه الطبراني في " معجمه " كما في " الزيلعي " ( 4 / 385 ) وسكت عليه , وإسحاق بن إبراهيم هذا لم أعرفه , وفات هذا الحديث الحافظ الهيثمي فلم يورده في " المجمع " ( 4 / 110 ) وأورد فيه فقط حديث جابر وعائشة . 
وبالجملة فهذه طرق كثيرة أشار إليها النووي في " أربعينه " ثم قال : " يقوي بعضها بعضاً " . ونحوه قول ابن الصلاح : " مجموعها يقوي الحديث , ويحسنه , وقد تقبله جماهير أهل العلم واحتجوا به . 
وقول أبي داود : إنه من الأحاديث التي يدور الفقه عليها يشعر بكونه غير ضعيف " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 251

" حريم البئر أربعون ذراعاً من حواليها كلها لأعطان الإبل والغنم " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 448 :
أخرجه الإمام أحمد ( 2 / 494 ) : حدثنا هشيم قال : أنبأنا عوف عن رجل حدثه عن # أبي هريرة # قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا سند ضعيف لجهالة الرجل الذي لم يسم , وقال الهيثمي في " مجمع الزوائد " ( 3 / 125 ) : " رواه أحمد , وفيه رجل لم يسم , وبقية رجاله ثقات " . 
قلت : وهكذا أخرجه البيهقي ( 6 / 155 ) من طريق أخرى عن هشيم به ثم قال : " وقد كتبناه من حديث مسدد عن هشيم : أخبرنا عوف حدثنا محمد بن سيرين عن أبي هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : فذكره . أخبرناه أبو الحسن المقري ... " . 
ثم ساق السند إلى مسدد به . ومسدد ثقة من رجال البخاري , لكن في السند إليه من لم أعرفه . ولم يتعرض الحافظ الزيلعي في " نصب الراية " ( 4 / 292 ) وكذا الحافظ العسقلاني في " التلخيص " ( ص 256 ) لهذه الطريق . والله أعلم . 
وللحديث شاهد من رواية عبد الله بن مغفل مرفوعاً بلفظ : " من حفر بئراً فله أربعون ذراعاً عطناً لماشيته " . 
أخرجه الدارمي ( 2 / 273 ) وابن ماجه ( 2 / 96 ) من طريق إسماعيل بن مسلم المكي عن الحسن عنه . 
وهذا سند ضعيف وله علتان : 
الأولى : عنعنة الحسن وهو البصري فقد كان مدلساً . 
والأخرى : ضعف إسماعيل بن مسلم المكي قال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " كان فقيهاً , ضعيف الحديث " . وقال في " التلخيص " ( 256 ) بعد أن عزاه لابن ماجه وحده : " وفي سنده إسماعيل بن مسلم وهو ضعيف , وقد أخرجه الطبراني من طريق أشعث عن الحسن , وفي الباب عن أبي هريرة عند أحمد " .
قلت : فما دام أنه قد تابعه أشعث , فإعلال الحديث بالعلة الأولى أولى كما لا يخفى . وأشعث هذا واحد من أربعة , كلهم يروون عن الحسن : 
الأول : أشعث بن إسحاق بن سعد الأشعري القمي . 
الثاني : أشعث بن سوار الكندي . 
الثالث : أشعث بن عبد الله بن جابر الحداني . 
الرابع : أشعث بن عبد الملك الحمراني . 
وكل هؤلاء ثقات غير الثاني ففيه ضعف , ولكن لا بأس به في المتابعات , كما يشير إلى ذلك ما حكاه البرقاني عن الدارقطني , قال : " قلت للدارقطني : أشعث عن الحسن ? قال : هم ثلاثة يحدثون جميعاً عن الحسن : الحمراني وهو ابن عبد الملك أبو هاني ثقة . وابن عبد الله بن جابر الحداني يعتبر به , وابن سوار , يعتبر به وهو أضعفهم " . 
قلت : وقد فاته الأول , وهو ثقة أيضاً كما قال ابن معين وغيره . 
وبالجملة , فهذا شاهد لا بأس به , فالحديث به حسن عندي والله أعلم . وقد ذهب إلى العمل به أبو حنيفة والشافعي كما في " سبل السلام " ( 3 / 78 - 79 ) .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 252

" تبلغ الحلية من المؤمن حيث يبلغ الوضوء " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 /450 :
صحيح من حديث # أبي هريرة # مصرحاً بسماعه من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , وله عنه طريقان : 
الأولى : عن خلف بن خليفة عن أبي مالك الأشجعي عن أبي حازم قال : " كنت خلف أبي هريرة وهو يتوضأ للصلاة , فكان يمد يده حتى يبلغ إبطه , فقلت له : يا أبا هريرة ما هذا الوضوء ? فقال : يا بني فروخ أنتم ها هنا ?‎! لو علمت أنكم ها هنا ما توضأت هذا الوضوء ! سمعت خليلي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " فذكره . 
أخرجه مسلم ( 1 / 151 ) وأبو عوانة ( 1 / 244 ) والنسائي ( 1 / 35 ) 
والبيهقي ( 1 / 56 ) وأحمد ( 2 / 371 ) عنه . 
وخلف هذا فيه ضعف من قبل حفظه وكان اختلط , لكنه قد توبع فرواه أبو عوانة من طريق عبد الله بن إدريس قال : سمعت أبا مالك الأشجعي به بلفظ : " قال : رأيته يتوضأ فيبلغ بالماء عضديه , فقلت : ما هذا ? قال : وأنتم حولي يا بني فروخ ? ! سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : الحلية تبلغ مواضع الطهور " . 
وهذا إسناد صحيح لا غبار عليه . 
والطريق الأخرى عن يحيى بن أيوب البجلي عن أبي زرعة قال : " دخلت على أبي هريرة فتوضأ إلى منكبيه , وإلى ركبته , فقلت له : ألا تكتفي بما فرض الله عليك من هذا ? قال : بلى , ولكني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : مبلغ الحلية مبلغ الوضوء , فأحببت أن يزيدني في حليتي " . 
أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة في " المصنف " ( 1 / 40 ) : حدثنا ابن المبارك عن يحيى به .  
وعلقه عنه أبو عوانة في " صحيحه " ( 1 / 243 ) . 
قلت : وهذا سند جيد , رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال " الصحيحين " غير يحيى هذا وهو ثقة اتفاقاً إلا رواية عن ابن معين , وقال الحافظ : " لا بأس " به . ولا يضره إن شاء الله تعالى أن خالفه غيره من الثقات فأوقفه , لأن الرفع زيادة , وهي من ثقة فهي مقبولة , لاسيما ويشهد لها الطريق الأولى , فأخرج البخاري ( 10 / 317 ) وابن أبي شيبة ( 1 / 41 - 42 ) وأحمد ( 2 / 232 ) عن عمارة بن القعقاع عن أبي زرعة قال : " دخلت مع أبي هريرة دار مروان فدعا بوضوء فتوضأ , فلما غسل ذراعيه جاوز المرفقين , فلما غسل رجليه جاوز الكعبين إلى الساقين , فقلت : ما هذا ? قال : هذا مبلغ الحلية " . 
واللفظ لابن أبي شيبة . قال الشيخ إبراهيم الناجي متعقباً رواية مسلم الأولى وقد أوردها المنذري في " الترغيب " : " وهذه الرواية تدل على أن آخره ليس بمرفوع أيضاً " . 
قلت : يعني قوله : " تبلغ الحلية ...‎" . وقد عرفت الجواب عن هذا الإعلال أنفاً وغالب ظني أن الناجي لم يقف على المتابعة المذكورة لخلف عند أبي عوانة ولا على هذه الطريق الأخرى الصحيحة أيضاً , وإلا لما قال ذلك . 
على أنه قد بدى لي أن هذه الرواية وإن كانت موقوفة ظاهراً , فهي في الحقيقة مرفوعة , لأن قوله : " هذا مبلغ الحلية " فيه إشارة قوية جداً إلى أن المخاطب يعلم أن هناك حديثاً مرفوعاً بلفظ " مبلغ الحلية مبلغ الوضوء " كما هو مصرح به في الطريق الثانية , فاكتفى الراوي بذلك عن التصريح برفعه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فتأمل . 
وجملة القول : أن الحديث مرفوع من الطريقين , ولا يعله الموقوف لأنه في حكم المرفوع كما سبق بيانه . 
إذا عرفت هذا , فهل في الحديث ما يدل على استحباب إطالة الغرة والتحجيل ? والذي نراه إذا لم نعتد برأي أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه - أنه لا يدل على ذلك , لأن قوله : " مبلغ الوضوء " من الواضح أنه أراد الوضوء الشرعي , فإذا لم يثبت في الشرع الإطالة , لم يجز الزيادة عليه كما لا يخفى . 
على أنه إن دل الحديث على ذلك , فلن يدل على غسل العضد لأنه ليس من الغرة ولا التحجيل , ولذلك قال ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى في " حادي الأرواح إلى بلاد الأفراح " ( 1 / 315 - 316 ) : " وقد احتج بهذا الحديث من يرى استحباب غسل العضد وإطالته , والصحيح أنه لا يستحب , وهو قول أهل المدينة , وعن أحمد روايتان , والحديث لا يدل على الإطالة فإن الحلية إنما تكون زينة في الساعد والمعصم , لا في العضد والكتف " . 
واعلم أن هناك حديثاً آخر يستدل به من يذهب إلى استحباب إطالة الغرة والتحجيل وهو بلفظ : " إن أمتي يأتون يوم القيامة غراً محجلين من آثار الوضوء فمن استطاع منكم أن يطيل غرته فليفعل " . 
وهو متفق عليه بين الشيخين , لكن قوله : " فمن استطاع ...‎" مدرج من قول أبي هريرة ليس من حديثه صلى الله عليه وسلم كما شهد بذلك جماعة من الحفاظ كالمنذري وابن تيمية وابن القيم والعسقلاني وغيرهم وقد بينت ذلك بياناً شافياً في " الأحاديث الضعيفة " فأغنى عن الإعادة , ولو صحت هذه الجملة لكانت نصاً على استحباب إطالة الغرة والتحجيل لا على إطالة العضد . 
والله ولى التوفيق .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 253

" من استعاذ بالله فأعيذوه , ومن سألكم بوجه الله فأعطوه " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 453 :
أخرجه أبو داود ( 2 / 622 - الحلبية ) وأحمد ( رقم 2248 ) والخطيب في " تاريخه " ( 4 / 258 ) من طرق عن خالد بن الحارث حدثنا سعيد ( بن أبي عروبة ) عن قتادة عن أبي نهيك عن # ابن عباس # مرفوعاً . 
قلت : وهذا سند جيد إن شاء الله تعالى , رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الشيخين غير أبي نهيك واسمه عثمان بن نهيك كما جزم الحافظ تبعاً لابن أبي حاتم في " الجرح والتعديل " ( 3 / 1 / 171 ) وذكر أنه روى عنه جماعة من الثقات , ولم يذكر فيه جرحاً ولا تعديلاً , وذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات " . وقال ابن القطان : لا يعرف . وتناقض فيه الحافظ فإنه في الأسماء قال : " مقبول " , وفي " الكنى " قال : " ثقة " . والظاهر أنه وسط حسن الحديث , لأنه تابعي وقد روى عنه الجماعة , فهو حكم مستوري التابعين الذين يحتج بحديثهم ما لم يظهر خطؤهم فيه , وهذا الحديث من هذا القبيل , بل قد وجدنا ما شهد لصحته , وهو حديث عبد الله ابن عمر رضي الله عنه وهو الحديث الآتي بعده . 
( فائدة ) روى ابن أبي شيبة ( 4/68 ) بسند صحيح إلى ابن جريج عن عطاء أنه كره أن يسأل بوجه الله أو بالقرآن شيء من أمر الدنيا .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 254

" من استعاذكم بالله فأعيذوه , ومن سألكم بالله فأعطوه , ومن دعاكم فأجيبوه , ( ومن استجار بالله فأجيروه ) , ومن أتى إليكم معروفاً فكافئوه , فإن لم تجدوا فادعوا الله له حتى تعلموا أن قد كافأتموه " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 454 :
أخرجه البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( رقم 216 ) وأبو داود ( 1 / 389 , 2 / 622 ) والنسائي ( 1 / 358 ) وابن حبان في " صحيحه " ( رقم 2071 ) والحاكم ( 1 / 412 ) والبيهقي ( 4 / 199 ) وأحمد ( 2 / 68 , 99 ) وأبو نعيم في " الحلية " ( 9 / 56 ) من طرق عن الأعمش عن مجاهد عن # ابن عمر # مرفوعاً . 
والزيادة لأحمد في رواية , وهي عند النسائي بديل التي قبلها . 
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح على شرط الشيخين " . ووافقه الذهبي , وهو كما قالا . وتابعه ليث عن مجاهد به دون الجملة الأولى والرابعة . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 2 / 95 - 96 ) , ولابن أبي شيبة ( 4 / 68 ) الجملة الثانية فقط , وليث هو ابن أبي سليم وهو ضعيف . 
وقد خالف الجماعة أبو بكر بن عياش فقال : عن الأعمش عن أبي حازم عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره دون الجملة الرابعة وما بعدها وجعله من مسند أبي هريرة ومن رواية أبي حازم عنه . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 2 / 512 ) والحاكم ( 1 / 413 ) وقال : " إسناد صحيح , فقد صح عند الأعمش الإسنادان جميعاً على شرط الشيخين , ونحن على أصلنا في قبول الزيادات من الثقات في الأسانيد والمتون " . ووافقه الذهبي , وفي ذلك نظر عندي من وجهين : 
الأول : أن أبا بكر بن عياش لم يخرج له مسلم شيئاً , وإنما البخاري فقط . 
الآخر : أن أبا بكر فيه ضعف من قبل حفظه وإن كان ثقة في نفسه فلا يحتج به فيما خالف الثقات . قال الذهبي نفسه في " الميزان " من ترجمته : " صدوق , ثبت في القراءة , لكنه في الحديث يغلط ويهم " . 
وقال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " ثقة عابد , إلا أنه لما كبر ساء حفظه , وكتابه صحيح " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 255

" ألا أخبركم بخير الناس منزلة ? قلنا : بلى , قال : رجل ممسك برأس فرسه - أو قال : فرس - في سبيل الله حتى يموت أو يقتل , قال : فأخبركم بالذي يليه ? فقلنا : نعم يا رسول الله قال : امرؤ معتزل في شعب يقيم الصلاة , ويؤتي الزكاة ويعتزل الناس , قال : فأخبركم بشر الناس منزلة ? قلنا : نعم يا رسول الله قال : الذي يسأل بالله العظيم , ولا يعطي به " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 456 :
أخرجه النسائي ( 1 / 358 ) والدارمي ( 2 / 201 - 202 ) وابن حبان في " صحيحه " ( 1593 ) وأحمد ( 1 / 237 , 319 , 322 ) والطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( 3 / 97 / 1 ) من طرق عن ابن أبي ذئب عن سعيد بن خالد عن إسماعيل ابن عبد الرحمن بن ذؤيب عن عطاء بن يسار عن # ابن عباس # . 
" أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خرج عليهم وهم جلوس فقال ... " فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات . 
وأخرجه الترمذي ( 3 / 14 ) من طريق ابن لهيعة عن بكير بن الأشج عن عطاء بن يسار به نحوه باختصار ألفاظ , وقال : " هذا حديث حسن غريب من هذا الوجه , ويروى من غير وجه عن ابن عباس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " . 
قلت : وابن لهيعة سيء الحفظ , لكنه قد توبع , فأخرجه ابن حبان ( 1594 ) والطبراني في " الكبير " ( 3 / 97 / 1 ) عن عمرو بن الحارث أن بكراً حدثه به , فصح بهذا الإسناد أيضاً عن عطاء . 
فائدة :
في الحديث تحريم سؤال شيء من أمور الدنيا بوجه الله تعالى , وتحريم عدم إعطاء من سأل به تعالى . قال السندي في حاشيته على النسائي : " ( الذي يسأل بالله ) على بناء الفاعل , أي الذي يجمع بين القبحتين أحدهما السؤال بالله , والثاني عدم الإعطاء لمن يسأل به تعالى , فما يراعي حرمة اسمه تعالى في الوقتين جميعاً . وأما جعله مبنياً للمفعول فبعيد إذ لا صنع للعبد في أن يسأله السائل بالله , فلا وجه للجمع بينه وبين ترك الإعطاء في هذا المحل " . 
قلت : ومما يدل على تحريم عدم الإعطاء لمن يسأل به تعالى حديث ابن عمر وابن عباس المتقدمين : " ومن سألكم بالله فأعطوه " . 
ويدل على تحريم السؤال به تعالى حديث : " لا يسأل بوجه الله إلا الجنة " . 
ولكنه ضعيف الإسناد كما بينه المنذري وغيره , ولكن النظر الصحيح يشهد له , فإنه إذا ثبت وجوب الإعطاء لمن سأل به تعالى كما تقدم , فسؤال السائل به , قد يعرض المسؤول للوقوع في المخالفة وهي عدم إعطائه إياه ما سأل وهو حرام , وما أدى إلى محرم فهو محرم , فتأمل . وقد تقدم قريباً عن عطاء أنه كره أن يسأل بوجه الله أو بالقرآن شيء من أمر الدنيا . 
ووجوب الإعطاء إنما هو إذا كان المسؤول قادراً على الإعطاء ولا يلحقه ضرر به أو بأهله , وإلا فلا يجب عليه . والله أعلم .  


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 256

" من أخذ على تعليم القرآن قوساً , قلده الله قوساً من نار يوم القيامة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 457 :
رواه أبو محمد المخلدي في " الفوائد " ( ق 268 / 1 ) : حدثنا أحمد بن منصور الرمادي , حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن يحيى بن إسماعيل بن عبيد الله بن أبي المهاجر المخزومي الدمشقي , حدثنا الوليد بن مسلم , حدثنا سعيد بن عبد العزيز عن إسماعيل بن عبيد الله قال : قال لي عبد الملك بن مروان : يا إسماعيل علم ولدي , فإني معطيك أو مثيبك , قال إسماعيل : يا أمير المؤمنين ! وكيف بذلك وقد حدثتني أم الدرداء عن # أبي الدرداء # أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : فذكره . قال عبد الملك : يا إسماعيل لست أعطيك أو أثيبك على القرآن , إنما أعطيك أو أثيبك على النحو . 
وأخرجه ابن عساكر في " تاريخ دمشق " ( 2 / 427 / 2 ) من طريق أخرى عن أحمد بن منصور الرمادي به . 
وأخرجه البيهقي في " سننه " ( 6 / 126 ) من طريق عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن يحيى بن إسماعيل به .
ثم روى البيهقي عن عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي عن دحيم قال : " حديث أبي الدرداء هذا ليس له أصل " . 
قلت : كذا قال , وقد رده ابن التركماني بقوله : ‎" قلت : أخرجه البيهقي هنا بسند جيد فلا أدري ما وجه ضعفه وكونه لا أصل له " . 
قلت : وهذا رد قوي , ويؤيده قول الحافظ في " التلخيص " ( 333 ) : " رواه الدارمي بسند على شرط مسلم , لكن شيخه عبد الرحمن بن يحيى ابن إسماعيل لم يخرج له مسلم , وقال فيه أبو حاتم : ما به بأس " . ثم ذكر قول دحيم . 
قلت : ولم يتفرد به عبد الرحمن بن يحيى بن إسماعيل , بل تابعه إبراهيم ابن يحيى بن إسماعيل أخوه , أخرجه ابن عساكر في ترجمته ( 2 / 284 / 2 ) ولم يذكر فيه جرحاً ولا تعديلاً . 
ثم أخرجه ابن عساكر من طريق هشام بن عمار أنبأنا عمرو بن واقد أنبأنا إسماعيل ابن عبيد الله به . 
قلت : فهذه طريق أخرى عن إسماعيل , ولكنها واهية , فإن عمرو بن واقد متروك كما في " التقريب " , فالاعتماد على الطريق الأول , وقد علمت أن ابن التركماني جود إسناده , وأشار إلى ذلك الحافظ , وهو حري بذلك لولا أن فيه علتين : 
الأولى : أن سعيد بن عبد العزيز وإن كان على شرط مسلم فقد اختلط في آخر عمره كما في " التقريب " , ولا ندري أحدث بهذا قبل الاختلاط أم بعده .
الثانية : أن الوليد بن مسلم وإن كان من رجال الشيخين , فإنه كثير التدليس والتسوية , فيخشى أن يكون أسقط رجلاً بين سعيد وإسماعيل وعليه فيحتمل أن يكون المسقط ضعيفاً , مثل عمرو بن واقد أو غيره , ولعل هذا هو وجه قول دحيم في هذا الحديث " ليس له أصل " . غير أن له شاهداً يدل على أن له أصلاً أصيلاً , وهو من حديث عبادة بن الصامت رضي الله عنه , وله طريقان : 
الأولى : عن مغيرة بن زياد عن عبادة بن نسي , عن الأسود بن ثعلبة عنه قال : " علمت ناساً من أهل الصفة الكتاب والقرآن , فأهدى إلي رجل منهم قوساً , فقلت : ليست بمال , وأرمي عنها في سبيل الله عز وجل , لآتين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلأسألنه , فأتيته فقلت : يا رسول الله رجل أهدى إلي قوساً ممن كنت أعلمه الكتاب والقرآن , وليست بمال , وأرمي عنها في سبيل الله ? قال : إن كنت تحب أن تطوق طوقاً من نار فاقبلها " . 
أخرجه أبو داود ( 2 / 237 - الحلبي ) وابن ماجه ( 2 / 8 ) والطحاوي ( 2 / 10 ) وأبو نعيم في " أخبار أصبهان " ( 2 / 82 ) والحاكم ( 2 / 41 ) والبيهقي ( 6 / 125 ) وأحمد ( 5 / 315 ) .
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح الإسناد " . 
وقال الذهبي : " قلت : مغيرة صالح الحديث , وقد تركه ابن حبان " . 
وقال البيهقي عن ابن المديني : " إسناده كله معروف إلا الأسود بن ثعلبة , فإنا لا نحفظ عنه إلا هذا الحديث " .  
كذا قال , وله أحاديث أخرى ثلاثة أشار إليهما ابن التركماني وابن حجر , وانصرفا بذلك عن بيان حال الأسود هذا وهو مجهول كما في " التقريب " .
وقال في " الميزان " : " لا يعرف " , لكنه لم يتفرد به , فقال بقية : حدثني بشر ابن عبد الله بن يسار : وحدثني عبادة بن نسي عن جنادة بن أبي أمية عن عبادة ابن الصامت نحو هذا الخبر والأول أتم : فقلت : ما ترى فيها يا رسول الله ! فقال : جمرة بين كتفيك تقلدتها أو تعلقها . 
أخرجه أبو داود وعنه البيهقي وقال : " هذا حديث مختلف فيه على عبادة بن نسي كما ترى " . 
يعني أن المغيرة بن زياد سمى شيخ ابن نسي الأسود بن ثعلبة , وبشر بن عبد الله بن يسار سماه جنادة بن أبي أمية , وليس هذا في نقدي اختلافاً , لاحتمال أن يكون لابن نسي فيه شيخان , فكان يرويه تارة عن هذا , وتارة عن هذا , فروى كل من المغيرة وبشر ما سمع منه , وكأنه لما ذكرنا لم يعله ابن حزم بالاختلاف المذكور , بل أعل الطريق الأولى بجهالة الأسود , وأعل الأخرى بقوله : " بقية ضعيف " . 
قلت : والمتقرر في بقية أنه صدوق فهو حسن الحديث إلا إذا عنعن فلا يحتج به حينئذ , وفي هذا الحديث قد صرح بالتحديث فأمنا بذلك تدليسه , على أنه لم يتفرد به , فقال الإمام أحمد ( 5 / 324 ) : حدثنا أبو المغيرة حدثنا بشر بن عبد الله يعني ابن يسار به . ومن هذا الوجه أخرجه الحاكم ( 3 / 356 ) أيضاً وقال : " صحيح الإسناد " . ووافقه الذهبي . 
قلت : وهو كما قالا إن شاء الله تعالى فإن رجاله كلهم ثقات معروفون غير بشر هذا , وقد روى عنه جماعة ووثقه ابن حبان , وقال الحافظ فيه : " صدوق " . 
تنبيه :
عزى الحافظ في " التلخيص " ( ص 333 ) هذا الحديث للدارمي و تبعه على ذلك الشوكاني في " نيل الأوطار " ( 5 / 243 ) , ومن المصطلح عليه عند أهل العلم أن الدارمي إذا أطلق فإنما يراد به الإمام عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن صاحب كتاب " السنن " المعروف بـ " المسند " , وعليه فإني أخذت أبحث عنه فيه , ولكن عبثاً , وكان ذلك قبل أن أقف على سند الحديث في سنن البيهقي , وحينذاك تبين لي أنه ليس هو المراد , وإنما هو عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي الذي من طريقه رواه البيهقي , فرأيت التنبيه على ذلك . 
وأيضاً فقد وقع من الشوكاني ما هو أبعد عن الصواب , وذلك أنه قال : إن إسناد الدارمي على شرط مسلم . ولم يذكر الاستثناء الذي تقدم على الحافظ ! 
ثم إن للحديث شاهد آخر من حديث أبي بن كعب , ولكن سنده ضعيف , وقد تكلمت عليه في " الإرواء " ( 1488 ) , وفيما تقدم كفاية .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 257

" من قرأ القرآن فليسأل الله به , فإنه سيجيء أقوام يقرءون القران يسألون به الناس " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 461 :
أخرجه الترمذي ( 4 / 55 ) وأحمد ( 4 / 432 - 433 و 439 ) عن سفيان عن الأعمش عن خيثمة عن الحسن عن # عمران بن حصين # أنه مر على قارىء يقرأ , ثم سأل , فاسترجع ثم قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : فذكره . 
وقال الترمذي : " وقال محمود ( يعني شيخه ابن غيلان ) : هذا خيثمة البصري الذي روى عنه جابر الجعفي , وليس هو خيثمة بن عبد الرحمن , هذا حديث حسن , وخيثمة هذا شيخ بصري يكنى أبا نصر " . 
قلت : قال فيه ابن معين : ليس بشيء . وأما ابن حبان فذكره في " الثقات " , وقال الحافظ : " لين الحديث " . 
قلت : والحسن هو البصري وهو مدلس وقد عنعنه , لكن أخرجه أحمد ( 4 / 436 ) من طريق شريك بن عبد الله عن منصور عن خيثمة عن الحسن قال : " كنت أمشي مع عمران بن حصين , أحدنا آخذ بيد صاحبه , فمررنا بسائل يقرأ القرآن ...‎ " الحديث نحوه . 
قلت : وشريك هذا هو القاضي , وهو سييء الحفظ فلا يحتج به , لاسيما مع مخالفته لرواية سفيان . وإنما حسن الترمذي هذا الحديث مع ضعف إسناده لما له من الشواهد الكثيرة , وذلك اصطلاح منه نص عليه في " العلل " التي في آخر " السنن " فقال ( 4 / 400 ) : " وما ذكرنا في هذا الكتاب " حديث حسن " , فإنما أردنا حسن إسناده عندنا كل حديث يروى لا يكون في إسناده من يتهم بالكذب , ولا يكون الحديث شاذاً , ويروى من غير وجه نحو ذلك , فهو عندنا حديث حسن " . 
ومن الغرائب أن يخفى قول الترمذي هذا على الحافظ ابن كثير , فإنه لما ذكره في " اختصار علوم الحديث " عن ابن الصلاح تعقبه بقوله ( ص 40 ) : " وهذا إذا كان قد روي عن الترمذي أنه قاله , ففي أي كتاب له قاله ?‎!‎" . 
فقد عرفت في أي كتاب له قاله , فسبحان من لا تخفى عليه خافية . 
ثم إن الحديث نقل الشوكاني ( 5 / 243 ) عن الترمذي أنه قال بعد إخراجه : " هذا حديث حسن , ليس إسناده بذاك " . 
وليس في نسختنا منه هذا : ليس إسناده بذاك . والله أعلم . ثم رأيتها في نسخة بولاق من " السنن " ( 2 / 151 ) . 
أما شواهد الحديث , فهي عن جماعة من الصحابة بألفاظ مختلفة وهاك بعضها : " تعلموا القرآن , وسلوا الله به الجنة , قبل أن يتعلمه قوم , يسألون به الدنيا , فإن القرآن يتعلمه ثلاثة : رجل يباهي به , ورجل يستأكل به , ورجل يقرأه لله " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 258

" تعلموا القرآن , وسلوا الله به الجنة , قبل أن يتعلمه قوم , يسألون به الدنيا , فإن القرآن يتعلمه ثلاثة : رجل يباهي به , ورجل يستأكل به , ورجل يقرأه لله " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 463 :
رواه ابن نصر في " قيام الليل " ( ص 74 ) عن ابن لهيعة عن موسى بن وردان عن أبي الهيثم عن # أبي سعيد الخدري # أنه سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا سند ضعيف , من أجل ابن لهيعة , فإنه سييء الحفظ , لكنه لم يتفرد به كما يأتي فالحديث جيد . وأبو الهيثم اسمه سليمان بن عمرو العتواري المصري . 
والحديث عزاه الحافظ في " الفتح " ( 9 / 82 ) لأبي عبيد في " فضائل القرآن " عن أبي سعيد وصححه الحاكم , وأقره الحافظ عليه , ولم أجده الآن في " المستدرك " , ولعله من غير طريق ابن لهيعة . 
وله طريق أخرى عند البخاري في " خلق أفعال العباد " ( ص 96 ) والحاكم ( 4 / 547 ) وأحمد ( 3 / 38 - 39 ) وابن أبي حاتم كما " في تفسير ابن كثير " ( 3 / 128 ) عن بشير بن أبي عمرو الخولاني أن الوليد بن قيس التجيبي حدثه أنه سمع أبا سعيد الخدري يقول : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " يخلف قوم من بعد ستين سنة أضاعوا الصلاة واتبعوا الشهوات فسوف يلقون غياً , ثم يكون قوم يقرؤون القرآن لا يعدو تراقيهم , ويقرأ القرآن ثلاثة : مؤمن ومنافق وفاجر قال بشير : فقلت للوليد : ما هؤلاء الثلاثة ? قال : المنافق كافر به , والفاجر يتأكل به , والمؤمن يؤمن به " . 
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح الإسناد " , ووافقه الذهبي . 
قلت : ورجاله ثقات غير أن الوليد هذا لم يوثقه غير ابن حبان والعجلي , لكن روى عنه جماعة , وقال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " مقبول " , فحديثه يحتمل التحسين , وهو على كل حال شاهد صالح . 
وللحديث شواهد أخرى تؤيد صحته عن جماعة من الصحابة لابد من ذكرها إن شاء الله تعالى .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 259

" اقرءوا فكل حسن , وسيجىء أقوام يقيمونه كما يقام القدح , يتعجلونه , ولا يتأجلونه " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 464 :  
أخرجه أبو داود ( 1 / 132 - الطبعة التازية ) : حدثنا وهب بن بقية , أخبرنا خالد عن حميد الأعرج عن محمد بن المنكدر عن # جابر بن عبد الله # قال : " خرج علينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , ونحن نقرأ القرآن , وفينا الأعرابي والعجمي , فقال " فذكره . 
وأخرجه أحمد ( 3 / 397 ) : حدثنا خلف بن الوليد حدثنا خالد به . ووقع فيه خالد بن حميد الأعرج . وهو تصحيف . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح , رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الشيخين , غير وهب ابن بقية فمن رجال مسلم وحده , وتابعه خلف بن الوليد ولا بأس به في " المتابعات " . 
وتابعه أسامة بن زيد الليثي عن محمد بن المنكدر به . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 3 / 357 ) وإسناده حسن . 
وله شاهد من حديث سهل بن سعد الساعدي قال : " خرج علينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحن نقترئ , فقال : " الحمد لله كتاب الله واحد , وفيكم الأحمر , وفيكم الأبيض , وفيكم الأسود , اقرؤوه .. "  الحديث . 
أخرجه أبو داود وابن حبان في " صحيحه " ( رقم 1876 ) عن عمرو بن الحارث ( زاد الأول منهما : وابن لهيعة ) عن بكر بن سوادة عن وفاء بن شريح الصدفي عن سهل بن سعد به إلا أنه قال : " يتعجل أجره , ولا يتأجله " . قلت : ورجاله ثقات رجال مسلم باستثناء ابن لهيعة - غير وفاء هذا , فلم يوثقه غير ابن حبان , ولم يرو عنه سوى بكر هذا , وزياد بن نعيم , ولهذا قال الحافظ فيه " مقبول " ولم يوثقه . 
ورواية ابن لهيعة , قد أخرجها الإمام في " المسند " ( 3 / 146 , 155 ) من طريقين عنه به إلا أنه جعله من مسند أنس بن مالك , لا من مسند سهل , ولعل ذلك من أوهامه , فإنه معروف بسوء الحفظ , وقال في رواية " عن وفاء الخولاني " وفي الأخرى " عن أبي حمزة الخولاني " . فإن كان حفظه , فهذه فائدة عزيزة لا توجد في التراجم , فقد نسبه خولانياً وكناه بأبي حمزة , وهذا مما لم يذكر في ترجمته من " التهذيب " وغيره . نعم أورده ابن أبي حاتم في " الكنى " فقال : ( 4 / 2 / 361 ) : " أبو حمزة الخولاني , سمع جابراً . روى عنه بكر بن سوادة . قال أبو زرعة : هو مصري لا يعرف اسمه " . 
وأورده في " الأسماء " فقال ( 4 / 2 / 49 ) : " وفاء ( في الأصل : وقاء بالقاف ) بن شريح الصدفي , روى عن سهل ابن سعد ورويفع بن ثابت , روى عنه زياد بن نعم وبكر بن سوادة " . 
قلت : والظاهر أنهما واحد إذا صحت رواية ابن لهيعة . والله أعلم .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 260

" اقرءوا القرآن , ولا تأكلوا به , ولا تستكثروا به , ولا تجفوا عنه , ولا تغلوا فيه " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 465 :
أخرجه الطحاوي في " شرح المعاني " ( 2 / 10 ) وأحمد ( 3 / 428 , 444 ) والطبراني في " الأوسط " ( 1 / 142 / 2 , 170 / 2 - من " زوائد المعجمين " ) وابن عساكر ( 9 / 486 / 2 ) من طرق عن يحيى بن أبي كثير عن ( و في رواية : حدثنا ) زيد بن سلام عن أبي سلام ( ولم يقل الطبراني : عن أبي سلام ) عن أبي راشد الحبراني عن # عبد الرحمن بن شبل الأنصاري # أن معاوية قال له : إذا أتيت فسطاطي فقم فأخبر ما سمعت من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : فذكره والسياق لأحمد , ورواه الطبراني في " الكبير " أيضاً كما في " المجمع " ( 4 / 73 ) : وقال : " ورجاله ثقات " . 
قلت : وهو كما قال , بل هو إسناده صحيح , رجاله كلهم رجال مسلم غير أبي راشد الحبراني بضم المهملة وسكون الموحدة , وهو ثقة , روى عنه جماعة من الثقات , وقد ذكره أبو زرعة الدمشقي في الطبقة العليا التي تلي الصحابة .
وقال العجلي : " تابعي ثقة , لم يكن في زمانه بدمشق أفضل منه " . 
وذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات " . وقال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " قيل اسمه أخضر , وقيل النعمان , ثقة من الثالثة " . 
قلت : فلا يقبل بعد هذا قول ابن حزم فيه ( 8 / 196 ) : " وهو مجهول " وأعل الحديث به , فإنه لا سلف له في ذلك , وقد وثقه هؤلاء الأئمة . 
ولهذا قال الحافظ في " الفتح " ( 9 / 82 ) بعد أن عزاه لأحمد وأبي يعلى : " وسنده قوي " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 261

" هذا وضوئي ووضوء الأنبياء قبلي " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 466 :
رواه ابن شاهين في " الترغيب " ( 262 / 1 - 2 ) عن محمد بن مصفى أنبأنا ابن أبي فديك قال : حدثني طلحة بن يحيى عن # أنس بن مالك # قال : " دعا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بوضوء , فغسل وجهه مرة ويديه مرة , ورجليه مرة مرة وقال : هذا وضوء لا يقبل الله عز وجل الصلاة إلا به , ثم دعا بوضوء فتوضأ مرتين مرتين , وقال : هذا وضوء من توضأ ضاعف الله له الأجر مرتين ثم دعا بوضوء فتوضأ ثلاثاً وقال : هكذا وضوء نبيكم صلى الله عليه وسلم والنبيين قبله , أو قال : هذا ...‎" فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد رجاله ثقات , وفي بعضهم خلاف , ولكنه منقطع , فإن طلحة بن يحيى وهو ابن النعمان بن أبي عياش الزرقي لم يذكروا له رواية عن أحد من الصحابة , بل ولا عن التابعين . 
والحديث ذكره الحافظ في " التلخيص " ( ص 30 ) من رواية ابن السكن في " صحيحه " عن أنس به . وسكت عليه , وليس بجيد , إذا كان عنده من هذا الوجه المنقطع . 
لكن للحديث شواهد كثيرة يرتقي بها إلى درجة الحسن إن لم نقل الصحة , وهي من حديث ابن عمر , وله عنه طريقان , ومن حديث أبي بن كعب وزيد ابن ثابت وأبي هريرة وعبيد الله بن عكراش عن أبيه . وقد خرجتها في  إرواء الغليل " ( رقم 85 ) فلا داعي للإعادة , وقد أشار الصنعاني في " سبل السلام " ( 1 / 73 - طبع المكتبة التجارية ) إلى تقوية الحديث بقوله : " وله طرق يشد بعضها بعضاً " .
وقد ذكره من حديث ابن عمر , وزيد بن ثابت وأبي هريرة فقط ! وساقه بلفظ : " توضأ صلى الله عليه وسلم على الولاء ثم قال : هذا وضوء لا يقبل الله الصلاة إلا به " . 
فقوله " على الولاء " مما لا أصل له في شيء من الطرق التي ذكرها , ولا فيما زدنا عليه من الطرق الأخرى ! ومثله قول الشيخ إبراهيم بن ضويان في " منار السبيل " ( 1 / 25 ) " توضأ صلى الله عليه وسلم مرتبا وقال ...‎" ! والحديث مع أنه لم يذكر فيه الترتيب صراحة فلا يؤخذ ذلك من قوله فيه " فغسل وجهه مرة , ويديه مرة ورجليه مرة , وقال هذا .. " لما اشتهر أن الواو لمطلق الجمع فلا تفيد الترتيب , لاسيما والأحاديث الأخرى التي أشرنا إليها لم يذكر فيها أعضاء الوضوء , بل جاءت مختصرة بلفظ " توضأ مرة مرة , ثم قال : هذا وضوء لا يقبل الله الصلاة إلا به " . 
ومن الواضح , أن الإشارة بـ ( هذا ) هنا إنما هو إلى الوضوء مرة مرة كما أن الإشارة بذلك في الفقرتين الأخريين إنما هو للوضوء مرتين مرتين والوضوء ثلاثاً ثلاثاً . فلا دلالة في الحديث على الموالاة , ولا على الترتيب والله أعلم . 
وليس هناك ما يدل على وجوب الترتيب . 
وقول ابن القيم في " الزاد " ( 1 / 69 ) : " وكان وضوؤه صلى الله عليه وسلم مرتباً متوالياً لم يخل به مرة واحدة البتة "  
غير مسلم في الترتيب , لحديث المقدام بن معدي كرب قال : " أتي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بوضوء فتوضأ , فغسل كفيه ثلاثاً , ثم غسل وجهه ثلاثاً , ثم غسل ذراعيه ثلاثاً , ثم مضمض واستنشق ثلاثاً , ومسح برأسه وأذنيه ظاهرهما وباطنهما , وغسل رجليه ثلاثاً ثلاثاً " . 
رواه أحمد ( 4 / 132 ) وعنه أبو داود ( 1 / 19 ) بإسناد صحيح . 
وقال الشوكاني ( 1 / 125 ) : " إسناده صالح , وقد أخرجه الضياء في " المختارة " . 
فهذا يدل على أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يلتزم الترتيب في بعض المرات , فذلك دليل على أن الترتيب غير واجب , ومحافظته عليه في غالب أحواله دليل على سنيته والله أعلم .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 262

" كان إذا أصبح قال : اللهم بك أصبحنا وبك أمسينا وبك نحيا وبك نموت وإليك النشور وإذا أمسى قال : اللهم بك أمسينا وبك أصبحنا وبك نحيا وبك نموت وإليك المصير " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 468 :
أخرجه البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( رقم 1199 ) : حدثنا معلى قال : حدثنا وهيب قال : حدثنا سهيل بن أبي صالح عن أبيه عن # أبي هريرة # قال : فذكره مرفوعاً . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال مسلم , ومعلى هو ابن منصور الرازي احتج به البخاري أيضاً في " صحيحه " , وقد توبع فقال أبو داود ( 2 / 611 - طبع الحلبي ) حدثنا موسى بن إسماعيل : حدثنا وهيب به , إلا أنه قال : " وإليك النشور " في دعاء المساء أيضاً . ورواه ابن حبان في " صحيحه " ( 2354 ) من طريق عبد الأعلى بن حماد حدثنا وهيب به . إلا أنه قال : " وإليك المصير وإليك النشور " جمعهما معاً في دعاء الصباح ! ولعله سهو من بعض النساخ . 
وتابعه حماد وهو ابن سلمة : أخبرني سهيل به , دون دعاء المساء وقال : " وإليك المصير " بدل " وإليك النشور " . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 2 / 354 - 522 ) . 
ورواه آخران عن سهيل به من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأمره , وهو الحديث الآتي بعده :
" إذا أصبحتم فقولوا : اللهم بك أصبحنا , وبك أمسينا , وبك نحيا , وبك نموت ( وإليك النشور ) , وإذا أمسيتم فقولوا : اللهم بك أمسينا , وبك أصبحنا , وبك نحيا , وبك نموت , وإليك المصير " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 263

" إذا أصبحتم فقولوا : اللهم بك أصبحنا وبك أمسينا وبك نحيا وبك نموت ( وإليك النشور ) وإذا أمسيتم فقولوا : اللهم بك أمسينا وبك أصبحنا وبك نحيا وبك نموت وإليك المصير " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 469 :
أخرجه ابن ماجه ( 2 / 440 ) : حدثنا يعقوب بن حميد بن كاسب حدثنا عبد العزيز ابن أبي حازم عن سهيل عن أبيه عن # أبي هريرة # قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا سند جيد , رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال مسلم غير يعقوب بن حميد . 
قال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " صدوق ربما وهم " . 
قلت : وقد توبع على الشطر الأول منه . فقال ابن السني في " عمل اليوم والليلة " ( رقم 33 ) : أخبرنا أبو محمد بن صاعد , حدثنا محمد بن زنبور حدثنا عبد العزيز بن أبي حازم به . وفيه الزيادة التي بين القوسين . 
قلت : ومحمد بن زنبور صدوق له أوهام كما قال الحافظ , فمتابعته قوية . 
ولم يتفرد به عبد العزيز بن أبي حازم , بل تابعه عبد الله بن جعفر أنبأنا سهيل ابن أبي صالح به , وفيه الزيادة . 
أخرجه الترمذي في سننه ( 4 / 229 بشرح التحفة ) وقال : هذا حديث حسن .
قلت : وهو كما قال ويعني أنه حسن لغيره كما نص عليه في آخر كتابه وذلك لأن عبد الله بن جعفر هذا هو أبو جعفر المدني والد علي بن المديني وهو ضعيف , ولكن يتقوى حديثه بمتابعة عبد العزيز بن أبي حازم إياه وهو ثقة محتج به في الصحيحين , فلو قال الترمذي " حديث صحيح " لكان أقرب إلى الصواب . 
وقد رأيت ابن تيمية قد نقل عنه أنه قال : " حديث حسن صحيح " . 
وهذا هو الأولى به , ولكني لم أجد ذلك في نسختنا المشار إليها من الترمذي . 
والله أعلم .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 264

" إذا أويت إلى فراشك فقل : أعوذ بكلمات الله التامة , من غضبه وعقابه , ومن شر عباده , ومن همزات الشياطين , وأن يحضرون " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 470 :
أخرجه ابن السني ( رقم 238 ) من طريق أبي هشام الرفاعي حدثنا وكيع بن الجراح حدثنا سفيان عن # محمد بن المنكدر # قال : " جاء رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فشكا إليه أهاويل يراها في المنام فقال " فذكره .
قلت : وهذا سند رجاله ثقات غير أبي هشام هذا واسمه محمد بن محمد بن يزيد الرفاعي العجلي قال الذهبي في " الضعفاء " : " قال البخاري : رأيتهم مجمعين على ضعفه " . 
واتهمه عثمان ابن أبي شيبة بأنه يسرق حديث غيره فيرويه على وجه الكذب , انظر " التهذيب " . 
وإذا كان كذلك , فلعل أصل الحديث ما رواه مسدد : حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن أيوب بن موسى عن محمد بن محمد بن يحيى بن حبان . 
" أن خالد بن الوليد رضي الله عنه كان يؤرق , أو أصابه أرق فشكا إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأمره أن يتعوذ عند منامه بكلمات الله التامة .. ‎" الحديث .
أخرجه ابن السني أيضاً ( رقم 736 ) , ورجاله ثقات غير شيخه علي بن محمد ابن عامر فلم أعرفه . 
لكن يشهد له حديث محمد بن إسحاق عن عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده قال : " كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلمنا كلمات نقولهن عند النوم من الفزع : بسم الله أعوذ بكلمات الله التامة ... " الحديث بالحرف الواحد , وزاد : " قال : فكان عبد الله بن عمرو يعلمها من بلغ من ولده أن يقولها عند نومه , ومن كان منهم صغيراً لا يعقل أن يحفظها كتبها له فعلقها في عنقه " .
أخرجه أبو داود ( 2 / 239 ) والحاكم ( 1 / 548 ) وأحمد ( 2 / 181 ) واللفظ له من طرق صحيحه عن ابن إسحاق به . ورواه الترمذي ( 4 / 266 ) من طريق إسماعيل بن عياش عن محمد بن إسحاق به , بلفظ : " إذا فزع أحدكم في النوم فليقل : أعوذ بكلمات الله التامة . الحديث بتمامه مع الزيادة . وكذا أخرجه ابن السني ( 745 ) من طريق يونس بن بكير عن محمد بن إسحاق به . ثم قال الترمذي : " هذا حديث حسن غريب " . 
قلت : لكن ابن إسحاق مدلس وقد عنعنه في جميع الطرق عنه , وهذه الزيادة منكرة عندي , لتفرده بها . والله أعلم . 
وجملة القول : أن الحديث بهذا الشاهد حسن وقد علقه البخاري في " أفعال العباد " ( ص 88 طبع الهند ) : قال أحمد بن خالد حدثنا محمد بن إسحاق به مثل لفظ ابن عياش .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 265

" كان إذا رأى ما يحب قال : الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات , وإذا رأى ما يكرهه قال : الحمد لله على كل حال " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 472 :
أخرجه ابن ماجه ( 2 / 422 ) وابن السني ( رقم 372 ) والحاكم ( 1 / 499 ) من طريق الوليد بن مسلم حدثنا زهير بن محمد عن منصور بن عبد الرحمن عن أمه صفية بنت شيبة عن # عائشة # قالت : فذكره . 
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح الإسناد " . 
وأقره الذهبي فلم يتعقبه بشيء , وفي ذلك نظر , لأن زهير بن محمد هذا وهو التميمي الخراساني ثم الشامي متكلم فيه . 
فقال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " رواية أهل الشام عنه غير مستقيمة فضعف بسببها , قال البخاري عن أحمد : كأن زهير الذي يروي عنه الشاميون آخر ! وقال أبو حاتم : حدث بالشام من حفظه فكثر غلطه " . 
قلت : وهذا من رواية الشاميين عنه وهو الوليد بن مسلم , ثم إن هذا كان يدلس تدليس التسوية , ولم يصرح بالتحديث في بقية رجال السند , فهذه علة أخرى . 
ومن ذلك تعلم خطأ تصحيح الحاكم إياه ومثله قول البوصيري في " الزوائد " : " إسناده صحيح ورجاله ثقات " ! ومثله قول النووي في " الأذكار " وإن أقره شارحه ابن علان ( 6 / 271 ) : " رواه ابن ماجه وابن السني بإسناد جيد " ! كل ذلك ذهول عما بيناه من علة الحديث من هذا الوجه . 
نعم وجدت للحديث شاهدا من رواية أبي هريرة بلفظ : " كان لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حمدان يعرفان : إذا جاءه ما يكره قال : الحمد لله على كل حال , وإذا جاءه ما يسره قال : الحمد لله رب العالمين الرحمن الرحيم , بنعمته تتم الصالحات " . 
أخرجه أبو نعيم في " الحلية " ( 3 / 157 ) من طريق الفضل الرقاشي عن محمد بن المنكدر عن أبي هريرة . وقال : " غريب من حديث محمد , والفضل الرقاشي , لم نكتبه إلا من هذا الوجه " . 
قلت : وهو ضعيف من أجل الرقاشي هذا , وهو الفضل بن عيسى فإنه متفق على تضعيفه وقال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " منكر الحديث " . 
وقد رواه ابن ماجه ( 2 / 423 ) من طريق أخرى عن موسى بن عبيدة عن محمد بن ثابت عن أبي هريرة مرفوعاً مختصراً بلفظ : " كان يقول : الحمد لله على كل حال , رب أعوذ بك من حال أهل النار " . 
وهذا ضعيف أيضاً , قال في " الزوائد " : " موسى بن عبيدة ضعيف , وشيخه محمد بن ثابت مجهول " . 
قلت : وقد اختلط بعض هذا الحديث من هذه الطريق بحديث عائشة في " الجامع الصغير " للسيوطي , فإنه أورد حديث عائشة فيه من رواية ابن ماجه بزيادة في آخره وهي " رب أعوذ بك من حال أهل النار " ! وتبعه على ذلك بعض المعلقين على كتاب " الكلم الطيب " لابن تيمية ! والسبب في ذلك أن حديث أبي هريرة عند ابن ماجه عقب حديث عائشة , فاختلط على السيوطي حديث بحديث , فوجب التنبيه على ذلك . 
بقي شيء واحد , وهو هل يصلح حديث الرقاشي شاهداً لهذا الحديث ? ذلك مما أنا متوقف فيه الآن , ويخيل إلي أن للحديث شاهداً أو طريقاً آخر ولكن لم يحضرني الساعة , فنظرة إلى ميسرة .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 266

" اللهم اكفني بحلالك عن حرامك , وأغنني بفضلك عمن سواك " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 474 :
أخرجه الترمذي ( 4 / 276 ) والحاكم ( 1 / 538 ) وأحمد ( 1 / 153 ) عن عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق القرشي عن سيار أبي الحكم عن أبي وائل قال : " أتى عليا رجل فقال : يا أمير المؤمنين إني عجزت عن مكاتبتي فأعني , فقال # علي # رضي الله عنه : ألا أعلمك كلمات علمنيهن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لو كان عليك مثل جبل صير دنانير لأداه الله عنك ? قلت : بلى , قال : قل " فذكره .
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن غريب " . 
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح الإسناد " . ووافقه الذهبي . 
قلت : والصواب أنه حسن الإسناد , كما قال الترمذي , فإن عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق هذا وهو عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق بن عبد الله بن الحارث بن كنانة العامري القرشي مولاهم مختلف فيه , وقد وثقه ابن معين والبخاري . 
وقال أحمد : "‎صالح الحديث " . 
وقال أبو حاتم : " يكتب حديثه , ولا يحتج به , وهو قريب من ابن إسحاق صاحب المغازي , وهو حسن الحديث , وليس بثبت , وهو أصلح من الواسطي " . 
وقال النسائي وابن خزيمة : " ليس به بأس " . 
وقال ابن عدي : " في حديثه بعض ما ينكر ولا يتابع عليه , وهو صالح الحديث كما قال أحمد " . 
وقال الدارقطني : " ضعيف " . 
وقال العجلي : " يكتب حديثه , وليس بالقوي " .
ولخص ذلك الحافظ بقوله في " التقريب " " صدوق " . 
وقد أخرج له مسلم في " الشواهد " . 
وقد وقع اسمه في الترمذي " عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق " غير منسوب إلى قريش فظن شارحه المبارك فوري رحمه الله أنه الواسطي الذي سبقت الإشارة إليه فقال : " هو الواسطي الكوفي المكنى بأبي شيبة " . 
قلت : وهو عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق بن سعد بن الحارث أبو شيبة الواسطي الأنصاري ويقال : الكوفي ابن أخت النعمان بن سعد , فهذا ضعيف اتفاقاً وليس هو راوي هذا الحديث , فإنه أنصاري كما رأيت , والأول قرشي , والذي أوقع المبارك فوري في ذلك الوهم أمور . 
أولاً : أنه لم ينسب قرشياً كما سبق . 
ثانياً : أنهما من طبقة واحدة . 
ثالثاً : أنه رأى في ترجمته من " التهذيب " أنه روى عن سيار أبي الحكم وعنه أبو معاوية , وهو كذلك في هذا الحديث . ولم ير مثل ذلك في ترجمة الأول . 
ولكنه لو رجع إلى ترجمتها في " الجرح والتعديل " لوجد عكس ذلك تماماً في سيار فإنه ذكره في شيوخ الأول , لا في شيوخ هذا . فلو رأى ذلك لم يجزم بأنه الثاني بل لتوقف , حتى إذا ما وقف على الزيادة التي وقفنا عليها في سنده وهي ( القرشي ) إذن لجزم بما جزمنا نحن به وهو أنه العامري الحسن الحديث .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 267

" من قال : اللهم إني أشهدك , وأشهد ملائكتك , وحملة عرشك , وأشهد من في السموات ومن في الأرض أنك أنت الله , لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك , وأشهد أن محمداً عبدك ورسولك , من قالها مرة أعتق الله ثلثه من النار , ومن قالها مرتين أعتق الله ثلثيه من النار , ومن قالها ثلاثاً أعتق الله كله من النار " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 476 :
أخرجه الحاكم ( 1 / 523 ) من طريق حميد بن مهران حدثنا عطاء عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : حدثنا # سلمان الفارسي # قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . 
وقال : " صحيح الإسناد " , ووافقه الذهبي وهو كما قالا . 
وله شاهد من حديث أنس مرفوعاً نحوه مقيداً بالصباح والمساء , وسنده ضعيف كما بينته في " سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة " رقم ( 1041 ) .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 268

" أول جيش من أمتي يغزون البحر قد أوجبوا , ثم قال : أول جيش من أمتي يغزون مدينة قيصر مغفور لهم " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 476 :
أخرجه البخاري في " صحيحه " ( 6 / 77 - 78 ) والحسن بن سفيان في " مسنده " وعنه أبو نعيم في " الحلية " ( 2 / 62 ) والطبراني في " مسند الشاميين " عن يحيى بن حمزة قال : حدثني ثور بن يزيد عن خالد بن معدان أن عمير بن الأسود العنسي حدثه أنه أتى عبادة بن الصامت وهو نازل في ساحل حمص وهو في بناء له ومعه أم حرام , قال عمير : فحدثتنا # أم حرام # أنها سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : فذكره , وفيه بعد قوله " قد أوجبوا " : " قالت أم حرام : قلت : يا رسول الله أنا فيهم ? قال : أنت فيهم " وبعد قوله " مغفور لهم " : " فقلت : أنا فيهم يا رسول الله ? قال : لا " . 
وتابعه أيوب بن حسان الجرشي حدثنا ثور بن يزيد به .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 269

" من تعزى بعزى الجاهلية , فأعضوه بهن أبيه ولا تكنوا " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 477 :
رواه البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( 963 , 964 ) والنسائي في " السير " من " السنن الكبرى " له ( 1 / 36 / 1 - 2 ) وأحمد في " المسند " ( 5 / 136 ) وأبو عبيد في " غريب الحديث " ( ق 22 / 2 و 53 / 1 ) وابن مخلد في " الفوائد " ( ق 3 / 1 ) والهيثم بن كليب في " مسنده " ( ق 187 / 1 ) والطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( ق 27 / 2 ) والبغوي في " شرح السنة " ( 4 / 99 / 2 ) والضياء المقدسي في " الأحاديث المختارة " ( 1 / 407 ) من طرق عن الحسن عن عتي بن ضمرة السعدي عن # أبي بن كعب # أنه سمع رجلاً يقول : يال فلان ! فقال له : اعضض بهن أبيك , ولم يكن , فقال له : يا أبا المنذر ما كنت فحاشاً , فقال : إني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد رجاله ثقات , فهو صحيح إن كان الحسن سمعه من عتي بن ضمرة , فإنه كان مدلساً وقد عنعنه , وقد رواه ابن السني ( 427 ) من طريق سعيد بن بشير عن قتادة عن الحسن عن مكحول عن عجر بن مدراع التميمي قال : يا آل تميم - وكان من بني تميم , فقال وهو عند أبي بن كعب - فقال أبي : أعضك الله بهن أبيك . الحديث نحوه . 
فهذا خلاف السند الأول , وذاك أصح لأن هذا فيه سعيد بن بشير , وفيه ضعف ولعله وهم فيه , وإلا فيكون للحسن فيه إسنادان عن أبي . 
وقد وجدت للحديث إسناداً آخر عن أبي فقال عبد الله بن أحمد ( 5 / 133 ) : حدثنا محمد بن عمرو بن العباس الباهلي حدثنا سفيان عن عاصم عن أبي عثمان عن أبي رضي الله عنه أن رجلاً اعتزى فأعضه أبي بهن أبيه , فقالوا : ما كنت فحاشاً , قال : إنا أمرنا بذلك . 
ومن طريق عبد الله رواه الضياء في " المختارة " ( 1 / 405 ) . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الشيخين غير محمد بن عمرو وهو ثقة كما قال أبو داود وغيره , وعاصم هو ابن سليمان الأحول , وسفيان هو ابن عيينة  . 
تنبيه :
لم يقع ( أبي ) منسوباً في " الأدب المفرد " فكان ذلك سبباً لغفلة عجيبة من المعلق عليه محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي رحمه الله , فإن لفظه فيه " ... عن عتي بن ضمرة قال : رأيت عند أبي رجلاً تعزى ...‎" . فظن المذكور أن لفظة " أبي " بفتح الهمزة بإضافة ياء النسبة إلى لفظ " الأب " أي أبي المتكلم عتي بن ضمرة , فيكون على ذلك أبوه ضمرة صحابي الحديث , فقال في تعليقه عليه : " ليس لهذا الصحابي ذكر عندي " ! 
وإنما هو ( أبي ) بضم الهمزة وهو أبي بن كعب الصحابي المشهور . 
وقد عمل بهذا الحديث الخليفة الراشد عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه فقال : " من اعتز بالقبائل فأعضوه , أو فأمصوه " . 
رواه ابن أبي شيبة كما في " الجامع الكبير " ( 3 / 235 / 2 ) .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 270

" لا تزال طائفة من أمتي ظاهرين على الحق حتى تقوم الساعة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 478 :
الرامهرمزي في " المحدث الفاصل " ( 6 / 1 ) حدثنا الحسن بن عثمان التستري حدثنا أحمد بن أبي سريج الرازي حدثنا يزيد بن هارون حدثنا حماد بن سلمة عن قتادة عن مطرف عن # عمران بن حصين # مرفوعاً به . وزاد في آخره : " قال يزيد بن هارون : إن لم يكونوا أصحاب الحديث فلا أدري من هم ? " . 
قلت : وهذا الإسناد رجاله كلهم ثقات من رجال الصحيح غير التستري وليس بثقة , فاتهم بالكذب وسرقة الحديث , لكن يظهر أن للحديث أصلاً من غير طريقه , فقد ذكره السيوطي في " الجامع الكبير " ( 1 / 341 / 1 ) من رواية ابن قانع وابن عساكر والضياء المقدسي في " المختارة " عن قتادة عن أنس , ثم قال : " قال البخاري : هذا خطأ , إنما هو قتادة عن مطرف عن عمران " . 
قلت : فهذا نص من البخاري على أن الحديث محفوظ من حديث عمران ابن حصين . 
واعلم أن الحديث صحيح ثابت مستفيض عن جماعة من الصحابة : 
1 - معاوية بن أبي سفيان . عند الشيخين وأحمد . 
2 - المغيرة بن شعبة . عندهما . 
3 - ثوبان مولى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . عند مسلم والترمذي وابن ماجه وأحمد ( 5 / 278 , 279 ) وأبي داود في الفتن والحاكم ( 4 / 449 ) . 
4 - عقبة بن عامر . عند مسلم . 
5 - قرة المزني . في " المسند " ( 3 / 436 و 5 / 34 ) بسند صحيح وصححه الترمذي . 
6 - أبو أمامة . في " المسند " ( 5 / 269 ) . 
7 - عمران بن حصين . عند أحمد أيضاً ( 5 / 429 , 437 ) من طرق أخرى عن حماد ابن سلمة به دون الزيادة . وكذا رواه أبو داود في أول " الجهاد " والحاكم ( 4 / 450 ) وصححه ووافقه الذهبي . 
8 -  عمر بن الخطاب . في " المستدرك " ( 4 / 449 ) وصححه ووافقه الذهبي . 
فالحديث صحيح قطعاً , وإنما أوردته من أجل هذه الزيادة , وقد عرفت أن سندها إلى يزيد بن هارون ضعيف , وبهذا الإسناد رواه أبو بكر الخطيب في كتابه " شرف أصحاب الحديث " ( ق / 34 / 1 ) . وقد عزاها الحافظ في " الفتح " ( 13 / 249 / بولاق ) إلى الحاكم في " علوم الحديث " , وما أظنه إلا وهما , فإني قد بحثت عنها فيه , فلم أجدها , وإنما وجدت عنده ما يأتي عن الإمام أحمد . 
بيد أن هذه الزيادة معروفة وثابتة عن جماعة من أهل الحديث من طبقة يزيد ابن هارون وغيرها , وهم : 
1 - عبد الله بن المبارك ( 118 - 181 ) , فروى الخطيب بسنده عن سعيد ابن يعقوب الطالقاني أو غيره قال : " ذكر ابن المبارك حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا تزال طائفة ... قال ابن المبارك : هم عندي أصحاب الحديث " . 
2 - علي بن المديني ( 161 - 234 ) , وروى الخطيب أيضاً من طريق الترمذي وهذا في " سننه " ( 2 / 30 ) وقد ساق الحديث من رواية المزني المتقدمة ( رقم 5 ) ثم قال : " قال محمد بن إسماعيل ( هو البخاري ) قال علي بن المديني : هم أصحاب الحديث " 
3 - أحمد بن حنبل ( 164 - 241 ) , روى الحاكم في " معرفة علوم الحديث " ( ص 2 ) والخطيب بإسنادين , صحح أحدهما الحافظ ابن حجر عن الإمام أحمد أنه سئل عن معنى هذا الحديث فقال : " إن لم تكن هذه الطائفة المنصورة أصحاب الحديث , فلا أدري من هم " . 
وروى الخطيب ( 33 / 3 ) مثل هذا في تفسير الفرقة الناجية . 
4 - أحمد بن سنان الثقة الحافظ ( ... - 259 ) روى الخطيب عن أبي حاتم قال : سمعت أحمد بن سنان وذكر حديث " لا تزال طائفة من أمتي على الحق " فقال : هم أهل العلم وأصحاب الآثار . 
5 - البخاري محمد بن إسماعيل ( 194 - 256 ) , روى الخطيب عن إسحاق بن أحمد قال : حدثنا محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري - وذكر حديث موسى بن عقبة عن أبي الزبير عن جابر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا تزال طائفة من أمتي " , فقال البخاري : يعني أصحاب الحديث . وقال في " صحيحه " وقد علق الحديث وجعله باباً : " وهم أهل العلم " ولا منافاة بينه وبين ما قبله كما هو ظاهر , لأن أهل العلم هم أهل الحديث , وكلما كان المرء أعلم بالحديث كان أعلم في العلم ممن هو دونه في الحديث كما لا يخفى . وقال في كتابه " خلق أفعال العباد " ( ص 77 - طبع الهند ) وقد ذكر بسنده حديث أبي سعيد الخدري في قوله تعالى ( وكذلك جعلناكم أمة وسطاً لتكونوا شهداء على الناس ) قال البخاري : " هم الطائفة التي قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " فذكر الحديث . 
وقد يستغرب بعض الناس تفسير هؤلاء الأئمة للطائفة الظاهرة والفرقة الناجية بأنهم أهل الحديث , ولا غرابة في ذلك إذا تذكرنا ما يأتي . 
أولاً : أن أهل الحديث هم بحكم اختصاصهم في دراسة السنة وما يتعلق من معرفة تراجم الرواة وعلل الحديث وطرقه أعلم الناس قاطبة بسنة نبيهم صلى الله عليه وسلم وهديه وأخلاقه وغزواته وما يتصل به صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
ثانياً : أن الأمة قد انقسمت إلى فرق ومذاهب لم تكن في القرن الأول , ولكل مذهب أصوله وفروعه وأحاديثه التي يستدل بها ويعتمد عليها . وأن المتمذهب بواحد منها يتعصب له ويتمسك بكل ما فيه , دون أن يلتفت إلى المذاهب الأخرى وينظر لعله يجد فيها من الأحاديث ما لا يجده في مذهبه الذي قلده , فإن من الثابت لدى أهل العلم أن في كل مذهب من السنة والأحاديث ما لا يوجد في المذهب الآخر , فالمتمسك بالمذهب الواحد يضل ولابد عن قسم عظيم من السنة المحفوظة لدى المذاهب الأخرى , وليس على هذا أهل الحديث فإنهم يأخذون بكل حديث صح إسناده , في أي مذهب كان , ومن أي طائفة كان راويه ما دام أنه مسلم ثقة , حتى لو كان شيعياً أو قدرياً أو خارجياً فضلاً عن أن يكون حنفياً أو مالكياً أو غير ذلك , وقد صرح بهذا الإمام الشافعي رضي الله عنه حين خاطب الإمام أحمد بقوله : " أنتم أعلم بالحديث مني , فإذا جاءكم الحديث صحيحاً فأخبرني به حتى أذهب إليه سواء كان حجازياً أم كوفياً أم مصرياً " فأهل الحديث - حشرنا الله معهم - لا يتعصبون لقول شخص معين مهما علا وسما حاشا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم , بخلاف غيرهم ممن لا ينتمي إلى الحديث والعمل به , فإنهم يتعصبون لأقوال أئمتهم - وقد نهوهم عن ذلك - كما يتعصب أهل الحديث لأقوال نبيهم !‎ فلا عجب بعد هذا البيان أن يكون أهل الحديث . هم الطائفة الظاهرة والفرقة الناجية . بل والأمة الوسط , الشهداء على الخلق . 
ويعجبني بهذا الصدد قول الخطيب البغدادي في مقدمة كتابه " شرف أصحاب الحديث " انتصارا لهم ورداً على من خالفهم : " ولو أن صاحب الرأي المذموم شغل بما ينفعه من العلوم , وطلب سنن رسول رب العالمين , واقتفى آثار الفقهاء والمحدثين , لوجد في ذلك ما يغنيه عن سواه , واكتفي بالأثر عن رأيه الذي يراه , لأن الحديث يشتمل على معرفة أصول التوحيد وبيان ما جاء من وجوه الوعد والوعيد , وصفات رب العالمين - تعالى عن مقالات الملحدين - والإخبار عن صفة الجنة والنار , وما أعد الله فيها للمتقين والفجار , وما خلق الله في الأرضين والسماوات وصنوف العجائب وعظيم الآيات وذكر الملائكة المقربين , ونعت الصافين والمسبحين . 
وفي الحديث قصص الأنبياء وأخبار الزهاد والأولياء ومواعظ البلغاء , وكلام الفقهاء , وسير ملوك العرب والعجم , وأقاصيص المتقدمين من الأمم , وشرح مغازي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم , وسراياه , وجمل أحكامه وقضاياه , وخطبه وعظاته , وأعلامه ومعجزاته , وعدة أزواجه وأولاده , وأصهاره وأصحابه , وذكر فضائلهم ومآثرهم , وشرح أخبارهم ومناقبهم , ومبلغ أعمارهم , وبيان أنسابهم . 
وفيه تفسير القرآن العظيم , وما فيه من النبأ والذكر الحكيم , وأقاويل الصحابة في الأحكام المحفوظة عنهم , وتسمية من ذهب إلى قول كل واحد منهم , من الأئمة الخالفين , والفقهاء المجتهدين . 
وقد جعل الله أهله أركان الشريعة , وهدم بهم كل بدعة شنيعة , فهم أمناء الله في خليقته , والواسطة بين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأمته , والمجتهدون في حفظ ملته , أنوارهم زاهرة , وفضائلهم سائرة , وآياتهم باهرة , ومذاهبهم ظاهرة , وحججهم قاهرة . وكل فئة تتحيز إلى هوى ترجع إليه , وتستحسن رأياً تعكف عليه , سوى أصحاب الحديث , فإن الكتاب عدتهم , والسنة حجتهم , والرسول فئتهم , وإليه نسبتهم , لا يعرجون على الأهواء , ولا يلتفتون إلى الآراء .  
يقبل منهم ما رووا عن الرسول , وهم المأمونون عليه العدول . حفظة الدين وخزنته , وأوعية العلم و حملته , إذا اختلف في حديث كان إليهم الرجوع , فما حكموا به فهو المقبول المسموع . منهم كل عالم فقيه , وإمام رفيع نبيه , وزاهد في قبيلة , ومخصوص بفضيلة , وقارىء متقن , وخطيب محسن . وهم الجمهور العظيم وسبيلهم السبيل المستقيم , وكل مبتدع باعتقادهم يتظاهر , وعلى الإفصاح بغير مذاهبهم لا يتجاسر , من كادهم قصمهم الله , ومن عاندهم خذله الله , لا يضرهم من خذلهم , ولا يفلح من اعتزلهم , المحتاط لدينه إلى إرشادهم فقير , وبصر الناظر بالسوء إليهم حسير , وإن الله على نصرهم لقدير . 
( ثم ساق الحديث من رواية قرة ثم روى بسنده عن علي بن المديني أنه قال : هم أهل الحديث والذين يتعاهدون مذاهب الرسول , ويذبون عن العلم لولاهم لم تجد عند المعتزلة والرافضة والجهمية وأهل الإرجاء والرأي شيئاً من السنن : قال الخطيب ) فقد جعل رب العالمين الطائفة المنصورة حراس الدين , وصرف عنهم كيد العاندين , لتمسكهم بالشرع المتين , واقتفائهم آثار الصحابة والتابعين , فشأنهم حفظ الآثار , وقطع المفاوز والقفار , وركوب البراري والبحار في اقتباس ما شرع الرسول المصطفى , لا يعرجون عنه إلى رأي ولا هوى . قبلوا شريعته قولاً وفعلاً , وحرسوا سنته حفظاً ونقلاً , حتى ثبتوا بذلك أصلها , وكانوا أحق بها وأهلها , وكم من ملحد يروم أن يخلط بالشريعة ما ليس منها , والله تعالى يذب بأصحاب الحديث عنها , فهم الحفاظ لأركانها , والقوامون بأمرها وشأنها , إذا صدف عن الدفاع عنها , فهم دونها يناضلون , أولئك حزب الله , ألا إن حزب الله هم المفلحون " . 
ثم ساق الخطيب رحمه الله تعالى الأبواب التي تدل على شرف أصحاب الحديث وفضلهم لا بأس من ذكر بعضها , وإن طال المقال , لتتم الفائدة , لكني أقتصر على أهمها وأمسها بالموضوع : 
1 - قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : نضر الله امرءاً سمع منا حديثا فبلغه . 
2 - وصية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بإكرام أصحاب الحديث . 
3 - قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : يحمل هذا العلم من كل خلف عدوله . 
4 - كون أصحاب الحديث خلفاء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في التبليغ عنه . 
5 - وصف الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إيمان أصحاب الحديث . 
6 - كون أصحاب الحديث أولى الناس بالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لدوام صلاتهم عليه . 
7 - بشارة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه بكون طلبة الحديث بعده واتصال الإسناد بينهم وبينه . 
8 - البيان أن الأسانيد هي الطريق إلى معرفة أحكام الشريعة . 
9 - كون أصحاب الحديث أمناء الرسل صلى الله عليهم وسلم لحفظهم السنن وتبيينهم لها . 
10 - كون أصحاب الحديث حماة الدين بذبهم عن السنن . 
11 - كون أصحاب الحديث ورثة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ما خلفه من السنة وأنواع الحكمة . 
12 - كونهم الآمرين بالمعروف والناهين عن المنكر . 
13 - كونهم خيار الناس . 
14 - من قال : إن الأبدال والأولياء أصحاب الحديث . 
15 - من قال : لولا أهل الحديث لا ندرس الإسلام . 
16 - كون أصحاب الحديث أولى الناس بالنجاة في الآخرة , وأسبق الخلق إلى الجنة .  
17 - اجتماع صلاح الدنيا والآخرة في سماع الحديث وكتبه . 
18 - ثبوت حجة صاحب الحديث . 
19 - الاستدلال على أهل السنة بحبهم أصحاب الحديث .‎
20 - الاستدلال على المبتدعة ببغض الحديث وأهله . 
21 - من جمع بين مدح أصحاب الحديث وذم أهل الرأي والكلام الخبيث . 
22 - من قال : طلب الحديث من أفضل العبادات . 
23 - من قال : رواية الحديث أفضل من التسبيح . 
24 - من قال : التحديث أفضل من صلاة النافلة . 
25 - من تمنى رواية الحديث من الخلفاء ورأى أن المحدثين أفضل العلماء . 
هذه هي أهم أبواب الكتاب وفصوله . أسأل الله تعالى أن ييسر له من يقوم بطبعه من أنصار الحديث وأهله , حتى يسوغ لمثلي أن يحيل عليه من شاء التفصيل في معرفة ما جاء في هذه الفصول الرائعة من الأحاديث والنقول عن الأئمة الفحول ! 
وأختم هذه الكلمة بشهادة عظيمة لأهل الحديث من عالم من كبار علماء الحنفية في الهند , ألا وهو أبو الحسنات محمد عبد الحي اللكنوي ( 1264 - 1304 ) قال رحمه الله : " ومن نظر بنظر الإنصاف , وغاص في بحار الفقه والأصول متجنباً الاعتساف , يعلم علماً يقينياً أن أكثر المسائل الفرعية والأصلية التي اختلف العلماء فيها , فمذهب المحدثين فيها أقوى من مذاهب غيرهم , وإني كلما أسير في شعب الاختلاف أجد قول المحدثين فيه قريباً من الإنصاف , فلله درهم , وعليه شكرهم ( كذا ) كيف لا وهم ورثة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حقاً , ونواب شرعه صدقاً , حشرنا الله في زمرتهم , وأماتنا على حبهم وسيرتهم " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 271

" يا أيها الناس ابتاعوا أنفسكم من الله من مال الله , فإن بخل أحدكم أن يعطي ماله للناس فليبدأ بنفسه , وليتصدق على نفسه فليأكل وليكتس مما رزقه الله عز وجل " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 487 :
أخرجه الخرائطي في " مكارم الأخلاق " ( 54 ) : حدثنا حماد بن الحسن الوراق حدثنا حبان بن هلال حدثنا سليم بن حيان حدثنا حميد بن هلال عن # أبي قتادة # قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال مسلم غير سليم بن حيان وقد وثقه أحمد وابن معين وغيرهما وترجمته في " الجرح والتعديل " ( 2 / 1 / 314 ) .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 272

" قال الله تعالى " إذا ابتليت عبدي المؤمن , ولم يشكني إلى عواده أطلقته من أساري , ثم أبدلته لحماً خيراً من لحمه , ودماً خيراً من دمه , ثم يستأنف العمل " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 487 :
أخرجه الحاكم في " المستدرك " ( 1 / 349 ) ومن طريقه البيهقي في " سننه " ( 3 / 375 ) من طريق أبي بكر الحنفي حدثنا عاصم بن محمد بن زيد عن سعيد ابن أبي سعيد المقبري عن أبيه عن # أبي هريرة # قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . 
وقال : " صحيح على شرط الشيخين , ولم يخرجاه " . 
ووافقه الذهبي في " تلخيصه " . 
وأما في " المهذب " وهو مختصر سنن البيهقي , فأشار إلى أن له علة , فقال : " لم يخرجه الستة , لعلته " . 
وكأنه يريد بها الوقف , فقد أخرجه البيهقي عقب هذا المرفوع من طريق أبي صخر حميد بن زياد أن سعيد المقبري حدثه قال : سمعت أبا هريرة يقول : " قال الله عز وجل : أبتلي عبدي المؤمن , فإذا لم يشك إلى عواده ذلك , حللت عنه عقدي , وأبدلته دماً خيراً من دمه , ولحماً خيراً من لحمه , ثم قلت له : أئتنف العمل " . 
قلت : ورجاله ثقات رجال مسلم إلا أن أبا صخر هذا فيه كلام من قبل حفظه , وفي " التقريب " : " صدوق يهم " . 
قلت : فمثله حسن الحديث , لكنه لا يصلح لمعارضة الرواية المرفوعة , لأن رواتها كلهم ثقات لا مغمز فيهم , فإما أن يقال : إن أبا صخر وهم في وقفه والصواب المرفوع , وإما أن يقال : إن أبا هريرة كان يرفعه تارة , ويوقفه أخرى , وكل حفظ ما وصل إليه , والرفع لا يعارض الوقف , ولاسيما وهو في حكم المرفوع . 
لكن وجدت له علة أخرى غريبة , فقد قال الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي في شرح علل الترمذي آخر السنن ( 206 / 1 ) . 
" قاعدة مهمة : حذاق النقاد من الحفاظ لكثرة ممارستهم للحديث , ومعرفتهم للرجال وأحاديث كل واحد منهم , لهم فهم خاص يفهمون به أن هذا الحديث يشبه حديث فلان , ولا يشبه حديث فلان , فيعللون الأحاديث بذلك , وهذا مما لا يعبر عنه بعبارة مختصرة , وإنما يرجع فيه أهله إلى مجرد الفهم والمعرفة التي خصوا بها عن سائر أهل العلم , كما سبق ذكره في غير موضع , فمن ذلك ... " ثم ذكر أمثلة كثيرة , بعضها مسلم , وبعضها غير مسلم , ومن ذلك هذا الحديث مع وهمه في عزوه فقال ( 207 / 1 - 2 ) : " ومن ذلك أن مسلماً خرج في صحيحه " ( ! ) عن القواريري عن أبي بكر الحنفي عن عاصم بن محمد العمري : حدثنا سعيد المقبري عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة ( فذكر الحديث ثم قال : ) قال الحافظ أبو الفضل بن عمار الهروي الشهيد : هذا حديث منكر , وإنما رواه عاصم بن محمد عن عبد الله بن سعيد المقبري عن أبيه وعبد الله بن سعيد شديد الضعف , قال يحيى القطان : ما رأيت أحداً أضعف منه . 
ورواه معاذ بن معاذ عن عاصم بن محمد عن عبد الله بن سعيد عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة وهو يشبه أحاديث عبد الله بن سعيد . انتهى " . 
قلت : معاذ بن معاذ وهو العنبري , وأبو بكر الحنفي واسمه : عبد الكبير ابن عبد المجيد كلاهما ثقة محتج به في " الصحيحين " , فلا أرى استنكار حديث هذا برواية ذاك بدون حجة ظاهرة , سوى دعوى أن حديثه يشبه أحاديث عبد الله ابن سعيد الواهي ! فإن هذه المشابهة إن كانت كافية لإقناع من كان من النقاد الحذاق فليس ذلك بالذي يكفي لاقناع الآخرين الذين قنعوا بصدق الراوي وحفظه وضبطه , ثم لم يشعروا بذلك الشبه , أو شعروا به , ولكن لم يروا من الصواب في شيء جعله علة قادحة يستنكر الحديث من أجلها , ويسلم للقادح بها مع مخالفته لقاعدة أخرى هي أهم وأقوى من القاعدة التي بنى ابن رجب عليها رد هذا الحديث وهي أن زيادة الثقة مقبولة . ومن حفظ حجة على من لم يحفظ , وما المانع أن يكون الحديث قد رواه عن أبي سعيد المقبري كل من ولديه : سعيد الثقة , وعبد الله الضعيف , وأن عاصماً أخذ الحديث عنهما كليهما , فكان يرويه تارة عن سعيد فحفظه عنه أبو بكر الحنفي , وتارة عن عبد الله فحفظه معاذ بن معاذ ?‎! لا يوجد قطعاً ما يمنع من القول بهذا , بل هو أمر لابد منه , للمحافظة على القاعدة التي ذكرناها , لقوتها واضطرادها , بخلاف القاعدة الأخرى فإنها غير مضطردة ولا هي منضبطة كما لا يخفى عمن له فهم وعلم في هذا الفن الشريف , فإن كون الحديث الثقة مشابهاً لحديث الضعيف , لا يوجد في العلم الصحيح ما يدل على أن حديث حديث الضعيف , وأن الثقة وهم فيه , إذ قد يروي الضعيف ما يشبه أحاديث الثقات على قاعدة " صدقك وهو كذوب " , فكيف يجوز مع ذلك أن نرد حديث الثقة لمجرد مشابهته لحديث الضعيف ?‎! بل العكس هو الصواب : أن نقبل من حديث الضعيف ما يشبه حديث الثقة ويوافقه . بل إن الراوي المجهول حفظه وضبطه لا يعرف ذلك منه إلا بعرضه على أحاديث الثقات , فما وافقها من حديثه قبل , وما عارضه وخالفه ترك . وهذا علم معروف في " مصطلح الحديث " . 
ومما يؤيد صحة هذا الحديث , وأن أبا بكر الحنفي قد حفظه , وليس هو من حديث عبد الله بن سعيد وحده , أن الإمام مالك قال في " الموطأ " ( 2 / 940 / 5 ) : " عن زيد بن أسلم عن عطاء بن يسار أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : إذا مرض العبد بعث الله تعالى إليه ملكين , فقال : انظروا ماذا يقول لعواده , فإن هو إذا جاؤوه حمد الله وأثنى عليه , رفعاً ذلك إلى الله عز وجل - وهو أعلم - فيقول : لعبدي علي إن توفيته أن أدخله الجنة , وإن أنا شفيته أن أبدل له لحماً خيراً من لحمه , ودماً خيراً من دمه , وأن أكفر عنه سيئاته " . 
وهذا سند مرسل صحيح , فهو شاهد قوي لحديث أبي بكر الحنفي الموصول والحمد لله على توفيقه . 
ثم رأيته موصولاً عن مالك , أخرجه أبو الحسين الأبنوسي في " جزء فيه فوائد عوال حسان منتقاة غرائب " ( 3 / 2 ) : أخبرنا علي ( هو الدارقطني ) قال : حدثنا أبو بكر عبد الله بن سليمان بن الأشعث إملاء سنة ست عشرة وثلاثمائة قال : حدثنا علي بن محمد الزياداباذي قال : حدثنا معن بن عيسى قال : حدثنا مالك عن سهيل بن أبي صالح عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : وقال : " قال الدارقطني : تفرد به علي بن محمد عن معن عن مالك , وما نكتبه إلا عن ابن أبي داود " . 
قلت : لكن الزباداباذي هذا كأنه مجهول , فقد أورده السمعاني في هذه النسبة , وذكر أنه روى عنه جماعة وفي النسخة سقط ولم يحك فيه جرحاً ولا تعديلاً .  
وأورده في " الميزان " وتبعه في " اللسان " من أجل هذا الحديث وقال : " وأشار الدارقطني في " غرائب مالك " إلى لينه . وأنه تفرد عن معن عن مالك به وقال : إنما هو في " الموطأ " بسند منقطع عن غير سهيل " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 273

" أنا زعيم بيت في ربض الجنة لمن ترك المراء وإن كان محقاً , وبيت في وسط الجنة لمن ترك الكذب وإن كان مازحاً , وبيت في أعلى الجنة لمن حسن خلق " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 491 :
رواه أبو داود في سننه ( 4800 ) : حدثنا محمد بن عثمان الدمشقي أبو الجماهر قال : حدثنا أبو كعب أيوب بن محمد السعدي قال : حدثني سليمان بن حبيب المحاربي عن # أبي أمامة # مرفوعاً . 
قلت : وهذا سند رجاله ثقات معروفون غير أيوب بن محمد السعدي , كذا وقع في رواية أبي داود , قال الحافظ في " التهذيب " : " ورواه أبو زرعة الدمشقي ويزيد بن محمد بن عبد الصمد , وهارون بن أبي جميل وأبو حاتم وغيرهم عن أبي الجماهر فقالوا : " أيوب بن موسى " . قال ابن عساكر : وهو الصواب " . 
قلت : رواية هارون بن أبي جميل , أخرجها ابن عساكر في ترجمته من " تاريخ دمشق " ( 17 / 493 / 1 ) لكن وقع في نسختنا منه " حدثنا أبو أيوب بن موسى " فالظاهر أنه سقط منها " كعب " فإنه أبو كعب أيوب بن موسى . 
وفي اسمه اختلاف آخر , فقد رواه الدولابي في " الكنى " ( 2 / 133 ) هكذا : حدثنا عبد الصمد بن عبد الوهاب - صعيد - قال : حدثنا محمد بن عثمان أبو الجماهر قال : حدثنا أبو موسى كعب السعدي عن سليمان بن حبيب - دون الفقرة الوسطى وليس هذا خطأً مطبعياً أو من بعض النساخ , فإن الدولابي أورده في " باب من كنيته موسى " ثم سرد من يكنى بذلك من الرواة فقال " ... وأبو موسى كعب السعدي عن سليمان بن حبيب , روى عنه محمد بن عثمان أبو الجماهر " . 
وعلى كل حال فالصواب كما قال ابن عساكر " أيوب بن موسى " لاتفاق الجماعة عليه ثم هو قد أورده الذهبي في " الميزان " فقال : " روى عنه أبو الجماهر وحده لكنه وثقه " . 
قلت : وسكت عنه ابن أبي حاتم ( 1 / 1 / 258 ) وقال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " صدوق " . ولا يطمئن القلب لذلك لتفرد أبي الجماهر عنه , بل هو بوصف الجهالة أولى كما تقتضيه القواعد الحديثية أن الراوي لا ترتفع عنه الجهالة برواية الواحد . 
لكن للحديث شواهد يرتقي بها إلى درجة الحسن على أقل الأحوال . فمنها حديث ابن عباس ولفظه : " أنا الزعيم ببيت في رياض الجنة , وبيت في أعلاها , وبيت في أسفلها , لمن ترك الجدل وهو محق , وترك الكذب وهو لاعب , وحسن خلقه " . 
رواه الطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( 3 / 116 / 1 ) من طريق سويد أبي حاتم , أنبأنا عبد الملك - رواية عطاء - عن عطاء عن ابن عباس مرفوعاً . 
قلت : وهذا سند ضعيف من أجل سويد هذا وهو ابن إبراهيم , أورده الذهبي في " الضعفاء " وقال : " ضعفه النسائي " . وقال الحافظ في " التقريب " . " صدوق سيء الحفظ , له أغلاط , وقد أفحش ابن حبان فيه القول " . 
وقال الهيثمي بعد أن عزاه للطبراني ( 8 / 23 ) : " وفيه أبو حاتم سويد بن إبراهيم ضعفه الجمهور , ووثقه ابن معين , وبقية رجاله رجال الصحيح " . 
قلت : لو قال : " ووثقه ابن معين في رواية " لكان أقرب إلى الصواب فقد قال أبو داود : " سمعت يحيى بن معين يضعفه " . 
فابن معين في هذه الرواية يلتقي مع الجمهور , فهي أولى بالقبول . 
وأما قول الهيثمي في مكان آخر ( 1 / 157 ) : " وإسناده حسن إن شاء الله تعالى " . فتساهل منه لا يخفى , بل إن هذا الحديث ليدل على ضعفه , فإنه قد خلط في هذا الحديث وأفسد معناه , فإن المعروف في حديث غيره توزيع هذه المنازل الثلاث , على ثلاثة أشخاص , وفي ذلك أحاديث عن أبي أمامة وأنس بن مالك وقد اتفقا على أن البيت الذي في أعلى الجنة لمن حسن خلقه , على خلاف هذا , فإنه جعل له البيت الذي في أسفلها , هذا إن اعتبرنا الترتيب المذكور فيه من قبيل لف و نشر مرتب . 
ثم اختلف الحديثان المشار إليهما في البيتين الآخرين فحديث أبي أمامة جعل البيت في ربض الجنة لمن ترك المراء وهو محق , والبيت في وسطها لمن ترك الكذب , وعكس ذلك حديث أنس , فأردنا أن نرجح أحدهما على الآخر بشاهد , فلم نجد أصلح من هذا إسناداً , وقد علمت ما في متنه من الفساد في المعنى . 
نعم وجدنا حديثاً آخر يصلح شاهداً لحديث أبي أمامة , وهو ما أخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الصغير " ( ص 166 ) وفي المعجمين الآخرين من طريق محمد بن الحصين القصاص , حدثنا عيسى بن شعيب عن روح بن القاسم عن زيد بن أسلم عن مالك بن عامر عن معاذ بن جبل مرفوعاً بلفظ : " أنا زعيم ببيت في ربض الجنة , وبيت في وسط الجنة , وبيت في أعلى الجنة لمن ترك المراء وإن كان محقاً , وترك الكذب وإن كان مازحاً , وحسن خلقه " . 
وقال الطبراني : " لم يروه عن روح إلا عيسى تفرد به ابن الحصين " . 
قلت : ولم أجد من ترجمه . 
وعيسى بن شعيب وهو النحوي قال الحافظ في " التقريب " : صدوق له أوهام . 
وقال الهيثمي في " المجمع " ( 8 / 23 ) : " رواه الطبراني في الثلاثة والبزار , وفي إسناد الطبراني محمد بن الحصين ولم أعرفه , والظاهر أنه التميمي وهو ثقة , وبقية رجاله ثقات " . 
قلت : وما استظهره بعيد عندي , فإن ابن الحصين هذا في طبقة الإمام أحمد , وأما التميمي فمن أتباع التابعين , جعله الحافظ من الطبقة السادسة التي عاصرت الطبقة الخامسة من صغار التابعين الذين رأوا الواحد والاثنين من الصحابة , بخلاف السادسة فلم يثبت لهم لقاء أحد منهم . 
وقوله في التميمي : إنه ثقة . فيه تساهل , لأنه لم يوثقه غير ابن حبان , وهو معروف بتساهله في التوثيق , أضف إلى ذلك أن الدارقطني خالفه , فقال : " مجهول " وهو الذي اعتمده الحافظ في " التقريب " . 
وجملة القول أن هذا الإسناد ضعيف , ولكن ليس شديد الضعف , فيصلح شاهداً لحديث أبي أمامة , فيرتقي به إلى درجة الحسن . والله أعلم .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 274

" أمرت بقرية تأكل القرى , يقولون : يثرب , وهي المدينة , تنفي الناس , كما ينفي الكير خبث الحديد " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 495 :
أخرجه البخاري ( 4 / 69 - 70 ) ومسلم ( 9 / 154 ) ومالك ( 3 / 84 - 85 ) والطحاوي في " مشكل الآثار " ( 2 / 232 - 233 ) وأحمد ( رقم 7231 , 7364 ) والخطيب في " الفقيه والمتفقه " ( 62 / 2 ) . وأبو يعلى في " مسنده " ( 300 / 2 ) عن # أبي هريرة # قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : فذكره .
وفي رواية من طريق أخرى عنه مرفوعاً بلفظ : ( يأتي على الناس زمان يدعو الرجل ابن عمه وقريبه هلم إلى الرخاء , هلم إلى الرخاء , والمدينة خير لهم لو كانوا يعلمون , والذي نفسي بيده لا يخرج منهم أحد رغبة عنها إلا أخلف الله فيها خيراً منه , ألا إن المدينة كالكير تخرج الخبيث , لا تقوم الساعة حتى تنفي المدينة شرارها , كما ينفي الكير خبث الحديد ) . 
أخرجه مسلم ( 9 / 153 ) . 
الغريب 
1 - أمرت بقرية ... قال الخطيب : " المعنى أمرت بالهجرة إلى قرية ( تأكل القرى ) أي يأكل أهلها القرى كما قال الله تعالى : ( وضرب الله مثلاً قرية كانت آمنة مطمئنة ) يعني قرية كان أهلها مطمئنين , وكان ذكر القرية عن هذا كناية عن أهلها , وأهلها المرادون بها لا هي , والدليل على ذلك قوله تعالى " ( فأذاقها الله لباس الجوع والخوف بما كانوا يصنعون ) والقرية لا صنع لها , وقوله : ( فكفرت بأنعم الله ) والقرية لا كفر لها . 
2 - ( تأكل القرى ) بمعنى تقدر عليها , كقوله تعالى : ( إن الذين يأكلون أموال اليتامى ظلماً ) ليس يعني بذلك أكلتها دون محتجبيها عن اليتامى , لا بأكل لها , وكقوله تعالى : ( ولا تأكلوها إسرافاً وبداراً أن يكبروا ) يعني تغلبوا عليها إسرافاً على أنفسكم , وبداراً أن يكبروا فيقيموا الحجة عليكم بها فينتزعوها منكم لأنفسهم , فكان الأكل فيما ذكرنا يراد به الغلبة على الشيء , فكذلك في الحديث .  


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 275

" كان يصلي عند المقام , فمر به أبو جهل بن هشام , فقال : يا محمد ألم أنهك عن هذا ?‎ وتوعده , فأغلظ له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وانتهره , فقال : يا محمد بأي شيء تهددني ?‎! أما والله إني لأكثر هذا الوادي نادياً , فأنزل الله *( فليدع ناديه . سندع الزبانية )* . قال ابن عباس : لو دعا ناديه أخذته زبانية العذاب من ساعته " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 496 :
رواه الترمذي ( 2 / 238 ) وابن جرير في تفسيره ( 30 / 164 ) من طرق عن داود ابن أبي هند عن عكرمة عن # ابن عباس # قال : فذكره . 
والسياق لابن جرير . 
قلت : وإسناده صحيح على شرط مسلم . 
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن غريب صحيح " . 
قلت : وقد رواه البخاري والطبراني في " الكبير " ( 3 / 141 / 1 ) وغيره من طرق أخرى عن عكرمة به نحوه . 
وله في " المعجم " ( 3 / 173 / 1 ) طريق أخرى عن ابن عباس .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 276

" تعلموا من أنسابكم ما تصلون به أرحامكم , فإن صلة الرحم محبة في الأهل , مثراة في المال , منسأة في الأثر " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 497 :
أخرجه الترمذي ( 1 / 357 - 358 ) والحاكم ( 4 / 161 ) وأحمد ( 2 / 374 ) والسمعاني في " الأنساب " ( 1 / 5 ) عن عبد الملك بن عيسى الثقفي عن يزيد مولى المنبعث عن # أبي هريرة # مرفوعاً به .
وقال الترمذي : " حديث غريب من هذا الوجه " . 
قلت : وإسناده جيد , رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين غير عبد الملك هذا , قال أبو حاتم " صالح " . وذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات " ( 2 / 175 ) وروى عنه جماعة من الثقات منهم عبد الله بن المبارك وهو الذي روى عنه هذا الحديث , فلا أدري لماذا لم يحسنه الترمذي على الأقل . 
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح الإسناد " . ووافقه الذهبي . 
وللشطر الأول منه طريق أخرى , يرويه أبو الأسباط الحارثي اليماني عن يحيى ابن أبي كثير عن أبي سلمة عن أبي هريرة به . 
أخرجه ابن عدي ( 33 / 2 ) . وأبو الأسباط هذا هو بشر بن رافع . 
قال الحافظ : " فقيه ضعيف الحديث " . 
وقد وجدت له شاهدين أحدهما : من حديث العلاء بن خارجة مرفوعاً به . 
أخرجه الطبراني ورجاله قد وثقوا كما في " المجمع " ( 8 / 152 ) , وقال المنذري ( 3 / 223 ) : " لا بأس بإسناده " . 
والآخر من حديث علي رضي الله عنه . 
أخرجه الخطيب في " الموضح " ( 2 / 215 ) ورجاله ثقات غير علي بن حمزة العلوي ولم أجد له ترجمة , ولا أورده الطوسي في " فهرسته " . 
والشطر الثاني من الحديث رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " من حديث عمرو ابن سهل . 
قال الهيثمي : " وفيه من لم أعرفهم " . 
وقد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " من أحب أن يبسط له في رزقه , وينسأ له في أثره فليصل رحمه " . 
متفق عليه من حديث أنس . وأخرجه البخاري من حديث أبي هريرة , والحاكم ( 4 / 160 ) من حديث علي وابن عباس . 
وللحديث شاهد ثالث بنحوه وهو : " اعرفوا أنسابكم , تصلوا أرحامكم , فإنه لا قرب بالرحم إذا قطعت , وإن كانت قريبة , ولا بعد بها إذا وصلت , وإن كانت بعيدة " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 277

" اعرفوا أنسابكم , تصلوا أرحامكم , فإنه لا قرب بالرحم إذا قطعت , وإن كانت قريبة , ولا بعد بها إذا وصلت , وإن كانت بعيدة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 498 :
أخرجه أبو داود الطيالسي في " مسنده " ( 2757 ) : حدثنا إسحاق بن سعيد قال : حدثني أبي قال : " كنت عند # ابن عباس # , فأتاه رجل فسأله : من أنت ? قال : فمت له برحم بعيدة فألان له القول , فقال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ... " فذكره . 
وأخرجه الحاكم ( 4 / 161 ) والسمعاني في " الأنساب " ( 1 / 7 ) من طريق الطيالسي به . 
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح على شرط الشيخين " . ووافقه الذهبي . 
وأقول : إنما هو على شرط مسلم وحده , فإن الطيالسي لم يحتج به البخاري وإنما روى له تعليقاً . 
والحديث أخرجه البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( رقم 73 ) : حدثنا أحمد ابن يعقوب قال : أخبرنا إسحاق بن سعيد بن عمرو به موقوفاً على ابن عباس دون قصة الرجل وزاد : " وكل رحم آتية يوم القيامة أمام صاحبها , تشهد له بصلة إن كان وصلها , وعليه بقطيعة إن كان قطعها " . 
وهذا سند على شرط البخاري في " صحيحه " , ولكنه موقوف , بيد أن من رفعه ثقة حجة وهو الإمام الطيالسي , وزيادة الثقة مقبولة .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 278

" خصلتان لا تجتمعان في منافق : حسن سمت , ولا فقه في الدين " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 499 :
أخرجه الترمذي ( 2 / 114 ) : حدثنا أبو كريب حدثنا خلف بن أيوب العامري عن عوف عن ابن سيرين عن # أبي هريرة # قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره  
وقال : " هذا حديث غريب , ولا نعرف هذا الحديث من حديث عوف إلا من حديث هذا الشيخ خلف ابن أيوب العامري , ولم أر أحداً يروي عنه غير أبي كريب محمد بن العلاء , ولا أدري كيف هو ? " . 
قلت : ومن هذا الوجه أخرجه العقيلي في " الضعفاء " ( ص 153 ) وأبو بكر ابن لال في " أحاديث أبي عمران الفراء " ( ق 1 / 2 ) والهروي في " ذم الكلام " ( 1 / 14 / 2 ) وقال : " قال الجارودي : تفرد به أبو كريب " . 
قلت : هو ثقة من رجال الشيخين , وإنما العلة في شيخه خلف , فقد جهله الترمذي كما عرفت , وروى عنه غير أبي كريب جماعة , مثل الإمام أحمد وأبي معمر القطيعي ومحمد بن مقاتل المروزي , فليس بمجهول , وروى العقيلي عن ابن معين أنه قال فيه : " بلخي ضعيف " . ثم قال العقيلي عقب حديثه هذا : " ليس له أصل من حديث عوف , وإنما يروى هذا عن أنس , بإسناد لا يثبت " . 
وقال ابن أبي حاتم ( 1 / 2 / 370 - 371 ) : " وسألت أبي عنه ? فقال : يروى عنه " . 
وذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات " وقال : " كان مرجئاً غالياً , استحب مجانبة حديثه لتعصبه وبغضه من ينتحل السنن " .
وقال الخليلي : " صدوق مشهور , كان يوصف بالستر والصلاح , والزهد , وكان فقيهاً على رأي الكوفيين " . 
وأورده الذهبي في " الميزان " وقال : " أبو سعيد أحد الفقهاء الأعلام ببلخ " . ثم ذكر بعض ما قيل فيه مما سبق , ثم قال : قلت : كان ذا علم وعمل وتأله , زاره سلطان بلخ , فأعرض عنه " . 
وقال في " الضعفاء " : " مفتي بلخ , ضعفه ابن معين " . 
ونحوه في " التقريب " للحافظ العسقلاني . 
قلت : ولم تطمئن نفسي لجرح هذا الرجل , لأنه جرح غير مفسر , اللهم إلا في كلام ابن حبان , ولكنه صريح في أنه لم يجد فيه ما يجرحه إلا كونه مرجئاً , وهذا لا يصح أن يعتبر جرحاً عند المحققين من أهل الحديث , ولذلك رأينا البخاري يحتج في صحيحه ببعض الخوارج والشيعة والقدرية وغيرهم من أهل الأهواء , لأن العبرة في رواية الحديث إنما هو الثقة والضبط , وكأنه لذلك لم يجزم الحافظ بتضعيف الرجل وإنما اكتفى على حكايته عن ابن معين كما فعل الذهبي , وهذا وإن كان يشعرنا بأنه ينبىء بضعفه إلا أنه ليس كما لو قال فيه " ضعيف " جازماً به . 
والذي أراه أن الرجل وسط أو على الأقل مستور , لأن الجرح فيه لم يثبت , كما أنه لم يوثق من موثوق بتوثيقه , وفي قول الخليلي المتقدم ما يؤيد الذي رأيت .
وهو لم يرو شيئاً منكراً , وغاية ما ذكر له العقيلي حديثان . 
أحدهما هذا . والآخر حديثه بسنده الصحيح عن أبي هريرة مرفوعاً : " لا عدوى ولا صفر ولا هامة " . 
وقال العقيلي فيه : " إسناده مستقيم " . 
وأما هذا الحديث فلم يتفرد به البلخي , فقد جاء من طريقين آخرين : 
أحدهما : عن أنس . وقد أشار إليه العقيلي نفسه . 
والآخر يرويه عبد الله بن المبارك في " الزهد " ( ق 175 / 1 - كواكب 575 ) : أنبأ معمر عن محمد بن حمزة بن عبد الله بن سلام مرفوعاً به . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد مرسل صحيح , محمد بن حمزة , هو ابن يوسف بن عبد الله ابن عبد الله بن سلام , روى عن أبيه عن جده عبد الله بن سلام . 
قال أبو حاتم : لا بأس به . وذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات " .‎
وقد رواه القضاعي في " مسند الشهاب " ( ق 24 / 2 ) من طريقين آخرين , عن معمر عن محمد بن حمزة عن عبد الله بن سلام , فجعله من مسند جده عبد الله , فإن صح هذا , ولم يكن في الرواية خطأ , أو في النسخة تحريف , فهو مسند , لكنه منقطع بين محمد بن حمزة وجده عبد الله بن سلام . 
وبالجملة فالحديث عندي صحيح بمجموع هذه الطرق , وقد أشار إلى صحته عبد الحق الإشبيلي في " الأحكام الكبرى " رقم 63 - نسختي بسكوته عنه كما نص عليه في المقدمة . والله أعلم .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 279

" لا تقوم الساعة حتى يبني الناس بيوتاً يوشونها وشي المراحيل " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 502 :
رواه البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( رقم 777 ) : حدثنا إبراهيم بن المنذر قال : حدثنا ابن أبي فديك عن عبد الله بن أبي يحيى عن سعيد بن أبي هند عن # أبي هريرة # قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال البخاري في " صحيحه " غير عبد الله بن أبي يحيى , وهو عبد الله بن محمد بن أبي يحيى الأسلمي وهو ثقة اتفاقاً . 
( المراحيل ) فسرها إبراهيم شيخ البخاري بأنها الثياب المخططة . وفي " النهاية " : " المرحل الذي قد نقش فيه تصاوير الرحال , ومنه الحديث : كان يصلي وعليه من هذه المرحلات يعني المروط المرحلة وتجمع على المراحل , ومنه هذا الحديث ... يوشونها وشي المراحل , ويقال لذلك العمل الترحيل " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 280

" كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوصينا بكم . يعني طلبة الحديث " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 503 :
أخرجه تمام في " الفوائد " ( 1 / 4 / 2 - نسخة الحافظ عبد الغني المقدسي ) عن عبد الله بن الحسين المصيصي , وأبو بكر بن أبي علي في " الأربعين " ( ق 117 / 1 ) عن موسى بن هارون , والرامهرمزي في " الفاصل بين الراوي والواعي " ( ق 5 / 2 ) وعنه العلائي في " بغية المتلمس " ( 2 / 2 ) عن ابن إلشكاب , والحاكم ( 1 / 88 ) عن القاسم بن مغيرة الجوهري وصالح بن محمد بن حبيب الحافظ كلهم عن سعيد بن سليمان ( زاد موسى بن هارون والجوهري وصالح : الواسطي ) حدثنا عباد بن العوام عن الجريري عن أبي نضرة عن # أبي سعيد الخدري # أنه قال : مرحباً بوصية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ...‎فذكره . 
وقال الحاكم : " هذا حديث صحيح ثابت لاتفاق الشيخين على الاحتجاج بسعيد بن سليمان وعباد بن العوام , ثم الجريري , ثم احتجاج مسلم بحديث أبي نضرة , فقد عددت له في " المسند الصحيح " أحد عشر أصلاً للجريري , ولم يخرجا هذا الحديث الذي هو أول حديث في فضل طلاب الحديث , ولا يعلم له علة , ولهذا الحديث طرق يجمعها أهل الحديث عن أبي هارون العبدي عن أبي سعيد , وأبو هارون ممن سكتوا عنه " . 
ووافقه الذهبي , وقال العلائي عقبه : " إسناده لا بأس به , لأن سعيد بن سليمان هذا هو النشيطي , فيه لين يحتمل , حدث عنه أبو زرعة وأبو حاتم الرازي , وغيرهما " . 
قلت : ليس هو النشيطي وذلك لأمور : 
الأول : أنه جاء مصرحاً في بعض الطرق كما رأيت أنه ( الواسطي ) , والنشيطي بصري وليس بواسطي . 
الثاني : أن شيخه في هذا السند عباد بن العوام لم يذكر في ترجمة النشيطي , وإنما في ترجمة الواسطي . 
الثالث : أن بعض الرواة لهذا الحديث عنه لم يذكروا في ترجمته أيضاً وإنما في ترجمة الواسطي مثل صالح بن محمد الحافظ الملقب بـ ( جزرة ) . 
فثبت مما ذكرنا أن سعيد بن سليمان إنما هو الواسطي وهو ثقة احتج به الشيخان كما تقدم في كلام الحاكم , وتوثيقه موضع اتفاق بين أهل العلم بالرجال , اللهم إلا قول الإمام أحمد في " كتاب العلل ومعرفة الرجال " ( ص 140 ) : " كان صاحب تصحيف ما شئت " . 
وليس في هذا الحديث ما يمكن أن يصحف من مثل هذا الثقة لقصره ! فينبغي أن تكون صحته موضع اتفاق أيضاً , لكن قد جاء عن أحمد أيضاً غير ذلك , ففي " المنتخب " لابن قدامة ( 10 / 199 / 1 ) : " قال مهنا : سألت أحمد عن حديث حدثنا سعيد بن سليمان ( قلت : فساقه بسنده ) فقال أحمد : ما خلق الله من ذا شيئاً , هذا حديث أبي هارون عن أبي سعيد " . 
قلت : وجواب أحمد هذا يحتمل أحد أمرين : إما أن يكون سعيد عنده هو الواسطي , وحينئذ فتوهيمه في إسناده إياه مما لا وجه له في نظرى لثقته كما سبق . 
وإما أن يكون عنى أنه النشيطي الضعيف , وهذا مما لا وجه له بعد ثبوت أنه الواسطي . على أنه لم يتفرد به , فرواه بشر بن معاذ العقدي , حدثنا أبو عبد الله - شيخ ينزل وراء منزل حماد بن زيد - : حدثنا الجريري عن أبي نضرة عنه . 
أنه كان إذا رأى الشباب قال : مرحباً بوصية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , أمرنا أن نحفظكم الحديث , ونوسع لكم في المجالس . 
أخرجه الرامهرمزي ومن طريقه الحافظ العلائي وقال : " أبو عبد الله هذا لم أعرفه " . 
لكن للحديث طريقان آخران عن أبي سعيد : 
1 - عن أبي خالد مولى ابن الصباح الأسدي عنه أنه كان يقول : " مرحباً بوصية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا جاؤوه في العلم " . 
أخرجه الرامهرمزي وأبو خالد هذا لم أعرفه . 
2 -  عن شهر بن حوشب عنه به وزاد : " سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : سيأتيكم أناس يتفقهون , ففقهوهم وأحسنوا تعليمهم " . 
أخرجه عبد الله بن وهب في " المسند " ( 8 / 167 / 2 ) وعبد الغني المقدسي في " كتاب العلم " ( 50 / 1 ) عن ابن زحر عن ليث بن أبي سليم عن شهر . 
قلت : وهذا سند ضعيف مسلسل بالضعفاء : شهر فمن دونه . ولكنه أحسن حالاً من حديث أبي هارون العبدي الذي سبقت الإشارة إليه في كلام الحاكم , كذلك ذكر ابن معين , ففي " المنتخب " : " عن إبراهيم بن الجنيد قال : ذكر ليحيى بن معين حديث أبي هارون هذا فقال : قد رواه ليث بن أبي سليم عن شهر بن حوشب عن أبي سعيد مثله . 
فقيل ليحيى : هذا أيضاً ضعيف مثل أبي هارون ? قال : لا , هذا أقوى من ذلك وأحسن حدثناه ابن أبي مريم عن يحيى بن أيوب عن ليث " . 
قلت : كذا في الأصل ليس فيه " ابن زحر " وهو في المصدرين السابقين من رواية يحيى بن أيوب عنه عن ليث . فالله أعلم . 
وبالجملة فهذه الطرق إن لم تزد الطريق الأولى قوة إلى قوة , فلن توهن منها .
وله شاهد من حديث جابر رضي الله عنه مرفوعاً بلفظ : " إنه سيضرب إليكم في طلب العلم , فرحبوا , وبشروا , وقاربوا " . 
أخرجه الرامهرمزي عن زنبور الكوفي حدثنا رواد بن الجراح عن المنهال بن عمرو عن رجل عنه . 
وهذا سند ضعيف , للرجل الذي لم يسم , وزنبور لم أجد له ترجمة . والعمدة على ما تقدم . 
وللحديث طريقان آخران عن أبي سعيد , وشاهد آخر عن أبي هريرة بأسانيد واهية جداً , ولذلك استغنيت عن ذكرهما , وفيما ذكرنا كفاية . وقد تكلمت على أحد الطريقين المشار إليهما في تعليقنا على " الأحكام الكبرى " لعبد الحق الإشبيلي ( رقم الحديث 71 ) وصححه . 
ثم وجدت للحديث شاهداً آخر , فقال الدارمي ( 1 / 99 ) : أخبرنا إسماعيل ابن أبان حدثنا يعقوب هو القمي عن عامر بن إبراهيم قال : " كان أبو الدرداء إذا رأى طلبة العلم قال : مرحبا بطلبة العلم , وكان يقول : إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أوصى بكم " . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد رجاله موثقون غير عامر بن إبراهيم فلم أعرفه وليس هو عامر بن واقد الأصبهاني , فإن هذا من شيوخ القمي المتوفى سنة ( 174 ) وذاك من الرواة عن القمي , وتوفي سنة ( 202 ) , إلا أن يكون من رواية الأكابر عن الأصاغر . والله أعلم .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 281

" أشد الناس عذاباً يوم القيامة : رجل قتله نبي , أو قتل نبياً , و إمام ضلالة , وممثل من الممثلين " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 507 :
أخرجه أحمد ( 1 / 407 ) : حدثنا عبد الصمد حدثنا أبان حدثنا عاصم عن أبي وائل عن # عبد الله # أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد جيد , وعاصم هو ابن بهدلة أبي النجود . 
وله طريق أخرى يرويه أبو إسحاق عن الحارث عن ابن مسعود به ولفظه : " ... أو رجل يضل الناس بغير علم , أو مصور يصور التماثيل " . 
أخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( 3 / 80 / 2 ) وإليه فقط عزاه الهيثمي في " المجمع " ( 1 / 181 ) وقال : " وفيه الحارث الأعور وهو ضعيف " . 
قلت : الطريق الأولى سالمة منه , ولعل البزار قد أخرجه منها فقد عزاه إليه عبد الحق الإشبيلي في " الأحكام الكبرى " ( رقم 142 ) باللفظ الأول دون قوله " وممثل من الممثلين " , وسكت عليه مشيراً إلى صحته عنده كما نص عليه في المقدمة . 
وقال المنذري ( 3 / 136 ) : " ورواه البزار بإسناد جيد " . 
وله طريق ثالثة يرويها عباد بن كثير عن ليث بن أبي سليم عن طلحة بن مصرف عن خيثمة بن عبد الرحمن عن عبد الله بن مسعود إلا أنه قال : " وإمام جائر " . 
أخرجه الطبراني ( 3 / 81 / 1 ) . 
قلت : وهذا سند واه جداً , ليث ضعيف , وعباد بن كثير متروك . 
وروى عن ابن عباس نحوه بلفظ : " ... أو قتل أحد والديه , والمصورون , وعالم لم ينتفع بعلمه " . 
أخرجه أبو القاسم الهمداني في " الفوائد " ( 1 / 196 / 1 ) عن عبد الرحيم أبي الهيثم عن الأعمش عن الشعبي عن ابن عباس به . 
قلت : وهذا سند ضعيف , عبد الرحيم هذا هو ابن حماد الثقفي ,‎قال العقيلي في " الضعفاء " ( 278 ) : " حدث عن الأعمش مناكير , و ما لا أصل له من حديث الأعمش " . 
وقال الحافظ في " اللسان " : " وأشار البيهقي في " الشعب " إلى ضعفه " . 
وحديث ابن عباس هذا أورده المناوي في " فيض القدير " شاهداً للحديث المشهور : " أشد الناس عذاباً يوم القيامة عالم لم ينفعه علمه " فقال متعقباً على السيوطي بعد أن بين ضعفه : " لكن للحديث أصل أصيل , فقد روى الحاكم في " المستدرك " من حديث ابن عباس مرفوعاً ... " قلت : فذكره , ولم أقف على سنده عند الحاكم الآن لننظر فيه , وغالب الظن أنه من طريق عبد الرحيم المذكور , فإن كان كذلك , فالحديث لا يرتفع به عن درجة الضعف . والله أعلم .
والجملة الأخيرة من الحديث أخرجها البخاري في " صحيحه " ( 4 / 104 ) من طريق مسدود عن عبد الله مرفوعاً بلفظ : " إن أشد الناس عذابا عند الله يوم القيامة المصورون " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 282

" أربع من السعادة : المرأة الصالحة , والمسكن الواسع , والجار الصالح , والمركب الهنيء . وأربع من الشقاء : الجار السوء , والمرأة السوء , ‎والمسكن الضيق " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 509 :
أخرجه ابن حبان في " صحيحه " ( 1232 ) والخطيب في " التاريخ " ( 12 / 99 ) من طريق الفضل بن موسى عن عبد الله بن سعيد بن أبي هند عن # إسماعيل بن محمد بن سعد بن أبي وقاص عن أبيه عن جده # قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح على شرط الشيخين . 
وأخرجه أحمد ( 1 / 168 ) من طريق محمد بن أبي حميد عن إسماعيل بن محمد ابن سعد به نحوه , دون ذكر " الجار الصالح " و " الجار السوء " . 
ومحمد بن أبي حميد هذا , أورده الذهبي في " الضعفاء " وقال : " ضعفوه " . وقال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " ضعيف " : وأخرجه الطبراني في " الكبير " ( 1 / 19 / 1 ) و " الأوسط " ( 1 / 163 / 1 ) من طريق إبراهيم بن عثمان عن العباس بن ذريح عن محمد بن سعد به . وقال : " لم يروه عن العباس إلا إبراهيم , وهو أبو شيبة " . 
قلت : وهو متروك الحديث كما قال الحافظ . 
وقال الحافظ المنذري في الترغيب ( 3 / 68 ) بعد أن ذكره بلفظ أحمد المشار إليه : " رواه أحمد بإسناد صحيح , والطبراني والبزار والحاكم وصححه " . 
وقال الهيثمي ( 4 / 272 ) : " رواه أحمد والبزار والطبراني في " الكبير " و " الأوسط " , ورجال أحمد رجال الصحيح " ! 
كذا قالا , ومحمد بن أبي حميد الذي في " المسند " لأحمد , مع ضعفه ليس من رجال الصحيح .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 283

" من مات على شيء بعثه الله عليه " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 510 :
أخرجه الحاكم ( 4 / 313 من طريق الأعمش عن أبي سفيان عن # جابر # رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . 
وقال : " صحيح الإسناد على شرط مسلم " . ووافقه الذهبي . 
قلت : وهو كما قالا , وعزاه السيوطي في " الجامع الكبير " ( 2 / 296 / 2 ) لأحمد أيضاً وأبي يعلى والضياء في " الأحاديث المختارة " . 
ويفسره حديث فضالة بن عبيد عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بلفظ : " من مات على مرتبة من هذه المراتب بعث عليها يوم القيامة يعني الغزو والحج " أخرجه ابن قتيبة في " غريب الحديث " ( 1 / 129 / 2 ) حدثنيه أبي حدثنيه يزيد عن المقرىء عن حيوة بن شريح عن أبي هانىء أن أبا علي الجنبي حدثه أنه سمع فضالة بن عبيد به . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد جيد لولا أني لم أعرف يزيد الراوي عن المقري - واسمه عبد الله بن يزيد المقري - ولا وجدت ترجمة لوالد ابن قتيبة واسمه مسلم بن قتيبة سوى ما ذكره الخطيب في ترجمة ابن قتيبة ( 10 / 170 ) : " وقيل : إن أباه مروزي , وأما هو فمولده بغداد " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 284

" أكمل المؤمنين إيماناً أحسنهم خلقاً , وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 511 :
هو من حديث # أبي هريرة # رضي الله عنه , وله عنه طريقان : 
الأولى : عن محمد بن عمرو حدثنا أبو سلمة عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . 
أخرجه الترمذي ( 1 / 217 - 218 ) وأحمد ( 2 / 250 , 472 ) . 
وأخرج الشطر الأول منه أبو داود ( 4682 ) وابن أبي شيبة في " المصنف " ( 12 / 185 / 1 ) وأبو نعيم في " الحلية " ( 9 / 248 ) والحاكم ( 1 / 3 ) وقال : " صحيح على شرط مسلم " . ووافقه الذهبي . 
قلت : وإنما هو حسن فقط , لأن محمد بن عمرو , فيه ضعف يسير , وليس هو على شرط مسلم , فإنه إنما أخرج له متابعة . 
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن صحيح " . 
قلت : وهو صحيح بطريقه الآتية وهي : 
الأخرى : عن عمرو بن أبي عمرو عن المطلب بن عبد الله بن حنطب عن أبي هريرة به . 
أخرجه ابن حبان ( 1311 ) . 
قلت : ورجاله ثقات غير أن المطلب هذا كثير التدليس كما في " التقريب "  وقد عنعنه . 
ولشطره الأول طريق ثالث عن أبي هريرة , يرويه محمد بن عجلان عن القعفاع ابن حكيم عن أبي صالح عنه . 
أخرجه الدارمي ( 2 / 323 ) وابن أبي شيبة ( 12 / 12 / 1 ) وأحمد ( 2 / 527 ) والطبراني في " مختصر مكارم الأخلاق " ( 1 / 110 / 2 ) والحاكم ( 1 / 3 ) وقال : " صحيح على شرط مسلم " . ووافقه الذهبي . 
قلت : هو حسن أيضاً . فإن ابن عجلان أخرج له مسلم متابعة , وفيه بعض الكلام . 
وله طريق رابع مرسل , فقال ابن أبي شيبة ( 12 / 188 / 2 ) : ابن علية عن يونس عن الحسن قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا مرسل صحيح الإسناد . 
وللحديث شاهد من رواية عائشة مرفوعاً بلفظ : " إن من أكمل المؤمنين إيماناً أحسنهم خلقاً , وألطفهم بأهله " . 
أخرجه الترمذي ( 2 / 102 ) والحاكم ( 1 / 53 ) وأحمد ( 6 / 47 , 99 ) من طريق أبي قلابة عنها . 
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن , ولا نعرف لأبي قلابة سماعاً من عائشة " . 
وقال الحاكم : " رواته عن آخرهم ثقات على شرط الشيخين , ولم يخرجاه " . 
وتعقبه الذهبي بقوله . " قلت : فيه انقطاع " . 
قلت : وقد تنبه لهذا الحاكم في أول كتابه , فإنه قال بعد أن ساق الحديث من رواية أبي هريرة من الطريقين عنه ( 1 / 4 ) : وقد روي هذا الحديث أيضاً عن محمد بن سيرين عن أبي هريرة , وشعيب ابن الحبحاب عن أنس , ورواه ابن علية عن خالد الحذاء عن أبي قلابة عن عائشة , وأنا أخشى أن أبا قلابة لم يسمعه عن عائشة " . ووافقه الذهبي . 
قلت : فالحديث بهذا الإسناد واللفظ ضعيف , وقد روى منه ابن أبي شيبة ( 12 / 185 / 1 ) الشطر الأول منه . وقد صح عنها بلفظ آخر وهو : " خيركم خيركم لأهله , وأنا خيركم لأهلي , وإذا مات صاحبكم فدعوه " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 285

" خيركم خيركم لأهله وأنا خيركم لأهلي وإذا مات صاحبكم فدعوه " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1/ 513 :
أخرجه الترمذي ( 2 / 323 ) والدارمي ( 2 / 159 ) وابن حبان ( 1312 ) عن محمد بن يوسف حدثنا سفيان عن هشام بن عروة عن أبيه عن # عائشة # قالت : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن صحيح غريب من هذا الوجه " . 
قلت : وإسناده صحيح على شرط الشيخين . وليس عند الدارمي وابن حبان الجملة الوسطى منه . وأخرج أبو داود ( 4899 ) عن وكيع حدثنا هشام بن عروة به الجملة الأخيرة منه وزاد : لا تقعوا فيه . 
وله شاهد من حديث ابن عباس به دون الجملة الأخيرة . 
أخرجه ابن ماجه ( 1977 ) وابن حبان ( 1315 ) والضياء في " المختارة " ( 63 / 9 / 2 ) من طريق عمارة بن ثوبان عن عطاء عنه . 
وأخرجه الحاكم ( 4 / 173 ) مقتصراً على الشطر الأول منه بلفظ : " خيركم خيركم للنساء " . وقال : " صحيح الإسناد " . ووافقه الذهبي ! 
وهذا غريب منه فإن عمارة هذا أورده الذهبي في " الضعفاء " , وقال : " تابعي صغير مجهول " . 
وقال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " مستور " . 
وله شاهد من حديث ابن عمرو بلفظ : " خياركم خياركم لنسائهم " . 
أخرجه ابن ماجه ( 1978 ) عن أبي خالد عن الأعمش عن شقيق عن مسروق عنه . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد ظاهره الصحة , ولهذا قال البوصيري في " الزوائد " ( ق 125 / 1 ) : " وهذا إسناد صحيح رجاله ثقات " . 
قلت : وهو عندي معلول بالمخالفة والوهم من قبل أبي خالد واسمه سليمان ابن حيان الأحمر , وهو وإن كان ثقة محتجاً به في " الصحيحين " فإن في حفظه ضعفاً كما يتبين لمن راجع أقوال الأئمة فيه من " التهذيب " وقد لخصها الحافظ - كعادته - في كتابه " التقريب " فقال : " صدوق يخطىء " . 
وخالفه جماعة من الثقات فرووه عن الأعمش بلفظ : " خياركم أحاسنكم أخلاقاً " . 
ووافقهم عليه أبو خالد نفسه في رواية عنه كما يأتي , فالظاهر أنه كان يضطرب فيه , فتارة يرويه بهذا اللفظ , وتارة على الصواب , فإليك بيان الطرق التي أشرنا إليها باللفظ الصحيح وهو : " خياركم أحاسنكم أخلاقا " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 286

" خياركم أحاسنكم أخلاقاً " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 515 :
أخرجه البخاري ( 4 / 121 ) عن حفص بن غياث , وفي " الأدب المفرد " ( 271 ) عن سفيان , ومسلم ( 7 / 78 ) عن أبي معاوية ووكيع وابن نمير وأبي خالد الأحمر والطيالسي ( 2246 ) عن شعبة , ومن طريقه الترمذي ( 1 / 357 ) وأحمد ( 2 / 161 ) عن أبي معاوية أيضاً كلهم عن الأعمش قال : سمعت أبا وائل يحدث عن مسروق عن # عبد الله بن عمرو # وقال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . وزاد : " ولم يكن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فاحشاً ولا متفحشاً " . 
وقال الترمذي : " هذا حديث حسن صحيح " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 287

" ألا أخبركم برجالكم من أهل الجنة ? النبي في الجنة , والصديق في الجنة , والشهيد في الجنة , والمولود في الجنة , والرجل يزور أخاه في ناحية المصر لا يزوره إلا لله عز وجل , ونساؤكم من أهل الجنة الودود الولود العؤود على زوجها التي إذا غضب جاءت حتى تضع يدها في يد زوجها , وتقول : لا أذوق غمضاً حتى ترضى " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 515 :
أخرجه تمام الرازي في " الفوائد " ( ق 202 / 1 ) وعنه ابن عساكر ( 2 / 87 / 2 ) بتمامه , وأبو بكر الشافعي في " الفوائد " ( ق 115 - 116 ) وأبو نعيم في " الحلية " ( 4 / 303 ) نصفه الأول , والنسائي في " عشرة النساء " ( 1 / 85 / 1 ) النصف الآخر من طريق خلف بن خليفة عن أبي هاشم يعني الرماني عن سعيد ابن جبير عن # ابن عباس # مرفوعاً . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد , رجاله ثقات رجال مسلم غير أن خلفاً - وهو من شيوخ أحمد - كان اختلط في الآخر , ولا ندري أحدث به قبل الاختلاط فيكون صحيحاً , أو بعده فيكون ضعيفاً , لكن للحديث شواهد يتقوى بها كما يأتي بيانه . 
والحديث له طريق أخرى عن أبي هاشم , أخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( 3 / 163 / 1 ) وعنه أبو نعيم عن سعيد بن زيد عن عمرو بن خالد أنبأنا أبو هاشم به . 
وعمرو هذا هو الواسطي وهو كذاب كما في " المجمع " ( 4 / 313 ) , فلا يفرح بمتابعته . 
ومن شواهده ما رواه إبراهيم بن زياد القرشي عن أبي حازم عن أنس بن مالك مرفوعاً به . 
أخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الصغير " ( ص 23 ) و " الأوسط " ( 1 / 170 / 1 ) وقال : " لا يروى عن أنس إلا بهذا الإسناد , ولم يروه عن أبي حازم سلمة بن دينار إلا إبراهيم . 
قلت : وهذا أورده العقيلي في " الضعفاء " ( ص 17 و 18 ) وروى عن البخاري أنه قال : " لم يصح إسناده " . ثم ذكر ما يشعر أنه سيىء الحفظ فقال : " هذا شيخ يحدث عن الزهري , وعن هشام بن عورة , فيحمل حديث الزهري على هشام بن عروة . وحديث هشام بن عروة على الزهري , ويأتي أيضاً مع هذا عنهما بما لا يحفظ " . 
وقال الذهبي في " الميزان " : " لا يعرف " . 
ونحوه قول المنذري في " الترغيب " ( 3 / 77 ) : " رواه الطبراني , ورواته محتج بهم في الصحيح إلا إبراهيم بن زياد القرشي فإني لم أقف فيه على جرح ولا تعديل . وقد روي هذا المتن من حديث ابن عباس وكعب بن عجرة وغيرهما "‎. 
وقال الهيثمي في " المجمع " ( 4 / 312 ) : " رواه الطبراني في " الصغير " و " الأوسط " وفيه إبراهيم بن زياد القرشي , قال البخاري : " لا يصح حديثه " , فإن أراد تضعيفه فلا كلام , وإن أراد حديثاً مخصوصاً فلم يذكره , وأما بقية رجاله فهم رجال الصحيح " . 
قلت : وأنا أرى أنه لا بأس به في الشواهد . والله أعلم . 
وأما حديث كعب بن عجرة الذي أشار إليه المنذري , فلا يصلح شاهداً لشدة ضعفه , قال الهيثمي ( 4 / 312 ) : " رواه الطبراني في " الكبير " و " الأوسط " وفيه السري بن إسماعيل وهو متروك " . 
قلت : ومن طريقه أخرج أبو بكر الشافعي في " فوائده " النصف الأول منه .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 288

" اثنان لا تجاوز صلاتهما رءوسهما : عبد أبق من مواليه حتى يرجع إليهم , وامرأة عصت زوجها حتى ترجع " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 517 :
أخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الصغير " ( ص 97 ) و " الأوسط " ( 1 / 169 / 2 ) عن محمد بن أبي صفوان الثقفي حدثنا إبراهيم بن أبي الوزير , والحاكم في " المستدرك " ( 4 / 173 ) من طريق محمد بن منده الأصبهاني حدثنا بكر بن بكار , كلاهما قالا : حدثنا عمر بن عبيد - زاد الأول : الطنافسي - عن إبراهيم بن مهاجر عن نافع عن # ابن عمر # مرفوعاً . 
وقال الطبراني : " لم يروه عن إبراهيم إلا عمر , ولا عنه إلا ابن أبي الوزير , تفرد به محمد بن أبي صفوان " . 
كذا قال , وطريق الحاكم ترد عليه , وقد سكت عنه هو والذهبي , وإسناده حسن عندي , رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين , سوى ابن مهاجر فإنه من رجال مسلم وحده , وفيه ضعف يسير . 
قال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " صدوق , لين الحفظ " . 
وأورده الذهبي في " الضعفاء " تمييزا فقال : " ثقة " . 
والحديث قال المنذري ( 3 / 79 ) : " رواه الطبراني بإسناد جيد , والحاكم " . 
وقال الهيثمي ( 4 / 313 ) : " رواه الطبراني في " الصغير " و " الأوسط " ورجاله ثقات " . 
قلت : وله شاهد من حديث جابر بسند ضعيف أوردته في " الأحاديث الضعيفة " رقم ( 1075 ) بلفظ : " ثلاثة لا تقبل لهم صلاة ... العبد الآبق حتى يرجع إلى مواليه ... والمرأة الساخط عليها زوجها حتى يرضى , والسكران حتى يصحو " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 289

" لا ينظر الله إلى امرأة لا تشكر لزوجها , وهي لا تستغني عنه " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 518 :
أخرجه النسائي في " عشرة النساء " من " السنن الكبرى " ( 1 / 84 / 1 ) أخبرنا عمرو بن منصور قال : حدثنا محمد بن محبوب قال : حدثنا سرار بن مجشر ابن قبيصة - ثقة - عن سعيد بن أبي عروبة عن قتادة عن سعيد بن المسيب عن # عبد الله بن عمرو # قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . 
وقال : " سرار بصري ثقة , هو ويزيد بن زريع يقدمان في سعيد بن أبي عروبة لأن سعيداً كان قد تغير في آخر عمره , فمن سمع منه قديماً فحديثه صحيح " . 
قلت : وتابعه ابن المبارك عن سعيد عن قتادة به . 
أخرجه أبو سعيد الشاشي عيسى بن سالم في " حديثه " ( ق 78 / 1 ) : أنبأنا ابن المبارك به . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح كسابقه . 
وقد تابعه عمر بن إبراهيم عن قتادة به . 
أخرجه الحاكم ( 2 / 190 ) عن شاذ بن فياض حدثنا عمر بن إبراهيم به . وقال : " صحيح الإسناد " . ووافقه الذهبي ! 
وخالف شاذا الخليل بن عمر بن إبراهيم فقال : حدثني أبي عن قتادة عن الحسن عن عبد الله بن عمرو به مرفوعاً . فذكر الحسن وهو البصري بدل ابن المسيب .
أخرجه النسائي والعقيلي في " الضعفاء " ( ص 121 ) وقال : " الخليل يخالف في بعض حديثه " . 
قلت : ليس هو دون شاذ بن فياض في الثقة والحفظ , وفي ضبطهما كلام يسير , ولعل الاختلاف من نفس عمر بن إبراهيم ففي " التقريب " : " صدوق , في حديثه عن قتادة ضعف " . 
ورواية شاذ عنه أولى عندي لموافقتها لرواية ابن أبي عروبة عن قتادة , ولمتابعة أخرى وقفت عليها في " الكامل " لابن عدي أخرجها ( ق 289 / 2 ) من طريق محمد بن بلال حدثنا عمران عن قتادة عن سعيد بن المسيب به . وقال : " ومحمد بن بلال يغرب عن عمران القطان , وله عن غيره غرائب , وأرجو أنه لا بأس به " . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد حسن وشاهد قوي لما سبق . 
لكن يبدو أن للحديث أصلاً من رواية قتادة عن الحسن , فقد قال العقيلي عقب ما نقلته عنه في الخليل بن عمر : " وقال سرار بن مجشر : عن سعيد بن أبي عروبة عن قتادة عن الحسن وسعيد بن المسيب عن عبد الله بن عمرو عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نحوه " . 
فإذا كان هذا محفوظاً فهو يؤيد صحة رواية شاذ والخليل عن عمر بن إبراهيم عن قتادة عن سعيد والحسن , ولكنه لم يسق إسناده إلى سرار لننظر فيه . 
ثم ساق رواية ابن المبارك المتقدمة عن سعيد عن قتادة عن ابن المسيب به . 
وقال :  " هذا أولى " . ثم قال : " قال هشام الدستواني عن قتادة عن سعيد بن المسيب عن عبد الله بن عمرو , موقوف نحوه . وهذا أولى " . 
قلت : وكذلك رواه شعبة عن قتادة به موقوفاً . أخرجه النسائي . 
ورواية سرار عن قتادة مرفوعاً أولى عندي لسماعه من سعيد قديماً كما سبق عن النسائي ولمتابعة عمر بن إبراهيم له . والله أعلم . 
والحديث قال المنذري ( 3 / 78 ) : " رواه النسائي والبزار بإسنادين رواة أحدهما رواة الصحيح , وقال الحاكم : صحيح الإسناد " .‎
وقال الهيثمي ( 4 / 309 ) : " رواه البزار بإسنادين والطبراني وأحد إسنادي البزار رجاله رجال الصحيح " . 
وقد صححه عبد الحق الإشبيلي بسكوته عليه في " الأحكام الكبرى " ( ق 144 / 1 ) وإيراده إياه في " الأحكام الصغرى " ( ق 153 / 1 ) التي خصها بالحديث الصحيح .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 290

" لا , بل يبايع على الإسلام , فإنه لا هجرة بعد الفتح , ويكون من التابعين بإحسان " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 521 :
أخرجه الإمام أحمد ( 3 / 468 , 469 ) عن أبي معاوية شيبان عن يحيى بن أبي كثير عن يحيى بن إسحاق عن # مجاشع بن مسعود # . 
أنه أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بابن أخ له يبايعه على الهجرة , فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ... " فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الشيخين غير يحيى بن إسحاق وهو الأنصاري قال ابن معين وابن حبان : " ثقة " وكذا قال الحافظ في " التقريب " .  
ثم أخرجه من طريق أبي عثمان النهدي عن مجاشع بن مسعود قال : " انطلقت بأخي معبد إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد الفتح , فقلت : يا رسول الله بايعه على الهجرة , فقال : مضت الهجرة لأهلها , قال : فقلت فماذا ?  
قال : على الإسلام والجهاد " . 
زاد في رواية أخرى عن أبي عثمان النهدي : " قال : فلقيت معبداً بعد , وكان هو أكبرهما , فسألته ? فقال : صدق مجاشع " . 
وإسناده صحيح على شرط الشيخين . 
ويلاحظ القارىء أن المبايع في الرواية الأولى ابن أخي مجاشع , وفي هذه أنه هو أخوه نفسه واسمه معبد , وهو أصح . والله أعلم . 
وأما قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " لا هجرة بعد الفتح " فقد صح من حديث ابن عباس وعائشة وأبي سعيد , وقد خرجتها في " إرواء الغليل " ( 1173 ) .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 291

" رأيت ليلة أسري بي رجالاً تقرض شفاههم بمقاريض من نار , فقلت : من هؤلاء يا جبريل ? فقال : الخطباء من أمتك , يأمرون الناس بالبر وينسون أنفسهم , وهم يتلون الكتاب , أفلا يعقلون " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 522 :
هو من حديث # أنس # رضي الله عنه , وله عنه أربع طرق : 
الأولى : عن مالك بن دينار عنه . 
أخرجه أبو يعلى في "‏مسنده "‏ (‏ق 198 / 1 ) : حدثنا محمد بن المنهال حدثنا يزيد حدثنا هشام الدستوائي عن المغيرة ختن مالك بن دينار عن مالك بن دينا .
وأخرجه بن حبان في "‏صحيحه "‏( رقم 52 - ترتيبه ) : أخبرنا الحسن بن سفيان حدثنا محمد بن المنهال الضرير : حدثنا يزيد بن زريع به . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد جيد رجاله كلهم ثقات معروفون غير المغيرة وهو بن حبيب أبو صالح الأزدي . أورده الذهبي في " الميزان " لقول الأزدي فيه : " منكر الحديث " وذكره بن حبان في " الثقات " ‏وقال : " يروي عن سالم بن عبد الله وشهر بن حوشب , وعنه هشام الدستوائي وأهل البصرة , يغرب " .
قلت :‏ وأورده ابن أبي حاتم ( 4 / 1 / 220 / 991 ) , وزاد في الرواة عنه حماد بن زيد وجعفر بن سليمان وصالح المري وبشر بن المفضل . ولم يذكر فيه جرحاً ولا تعديلاً .
قلت : فمثله مما تطمئن النفس لحديثه , ‏لرواية هذا الجمع من الثقات عنه , دون أن يعرف بما يسقط حديثه وأما قول الأزدي : " منكر الحديث " فمما لا يلتفت إليه لأنه معروف بالتعنت في التجريح , فلعله من أجل ذلك لم يورده الذهبي في كتابه الآخر الضعفاء ولا في ذيله . والله أعلم .
وقد تابعه إبراهيم بن أدهم حدثنا مالك بن دينار به . أخرجه أبو نعيم في " الحلية " ( 8 / 43 - 44 ) وقال : " مشهور من حديث مالك عن أنس , غريب من حديث إبراهيم عنه " .
قلت : وهو ثقة زاهد مشهور , وثقه جماعة من الأئمة كابن معين وغيره , فهي متابعة قوية للمغيرة فبذلك يصير الحديث صحيحاً . والحمد لله على توفيقه .
الثانية : عن علي بن زيد بن جدعان عنه نحوه أخرجه عبد الله بن المبارك في " الزهد " ( ق 192 / 1 من الكواكب )  وأحمد ( 3 / 120 , 180 , 231 , 239 ) وأبو يعلى ( 191 / 1 - 2 و 2 ) والخطيب في " التاريخ " ( 6 / 199 , 12 / 47 ) عن حماد بن سلمة عنه . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد لا بأس به في المتابعات , رجاله ثقات رجال مسلم غير بن جدعان فإنه ضعيف من قبل حفظه وبعضهم يحسن حديثه . 
الثالثة : عن سليمان التيمي عنه . 
أخرجه أبو نعيم ( 8 / 172 - 173 ) : حدثنا طلحة بن أحمد بن الحسن العوفي حدثنا محمد بن علويه المصيصي حدثنا يوسف بن سعيد بن مسلم حدثنا عبد الله بن موسى حدثنا بن المبارك عن سليمان التيمي . 
وقال :‏" مشهور من حديث أنس , رواه عنه عدة , وحديث سليمان عزيز " .
قلت : ورجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين غير يوسف بن سعيد بن مسلم وهو ثقة حافظ من شيوخ النسائي ولكني لم أعرف اللذين دونه . 
الرابعة : عن خالد بن سلمة عنه . أخرجه الواحدي في " التفسير : الوسيط " ( 1 / 15 / 1 ) عن صالح بن أحمد الهروي :‏ حدثنا أبو بجير محمد بن جابر حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن محمد المحاربي حدثنا سفيان عنه .
قلت : وهذا سند رجاله ثقات معروفون غير الهروي هذا , فقد قال فيه أبو أحمد الحاكم : " فيه نظر " .
قلت :‏ وجملة القول : أن الحديث بمجموع هذه الطرق صحيح بلا ريب , والحمد لله رب العالمين .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 292

" يجاء بالرجل يوم القيامة , فيلقى في النار , فتندلق أقتابه ( وفي رواية : أقتاب بطنه ) في النار , فيدور كما يدور الحمار برحاه , فيجتمع أهل النار عليه فيقولون : يا فلان ما شأنك ? أليس كنت تأمرنا بالمعروف , وتنهانا عن المنكر ? قال : كنت آمركم بالمعروف ولا آتيه , وأنهاكم عن المنكر وآتيه " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 525 :
أخرجه البخاري ( 2 )


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 293

" أنا أكبر منك سناً , والعيال على الله ورسوله , وأما الغيرة , فأرجو الله أن يذهبها " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 526 :
أخرجه أبو يعلى في" مسنده " ( 198 / 1 ) : حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن صالح الأزدي حدثني عجلان ابن عبد الله من بني عدي عن مالك بن دينار عن # أنس # قال : لما حضرت أبا سلمة الوفاة , قالت أم سلمة : إلى من تكلني ? فقال : اللهم إنك لإم سلمة خير من أبي سلمة , فلما توفي خطبها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , فقالت : إني كبيرة السن ، قال : فذكره فتزوجها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  فأرسل إليها برحايين وجرة للماء " !
قلت : وهذا سند جيد رجاله ثقات معروفون غير عجلان هذا فأورده ابن حبان في الثقات ( 2 / 234 ) وقال ابن أبي حاتم ( 3 / 2 / 19 ) عن أبي زرعة : " بصري لا بأس به " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 294

" من كان له ثلاثة بنات فصبر عليهن وأطعمهن وسقاهن وكساهن من جدته كن له حجاباً من النار يوم القيامة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 526 :
أخرجه ابن ماجه ( 3669 ) وكذا البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( رقم 76 ) وأحمد ( 4 / 154 ) من طريق حرملة بن عمران قال : سمعت أبا عشانة المعافري قال : سمعت # عقبة بن عامر # يقول : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : فذكره . 
قلت وهذا إسناد صحيح رجاله ثقات رجال مسلم غير أبي عشانة بضم المهملة وتشديد المعجمة , واسمه حي بن يؤمن بضم التحتانية وسكون الواو المصري وهو ثقة مشهور بكنيته . 
وقال البوصيري في " الزوائد " ( 221 / 1 ) : " إسناده صحيح , ورواه أحمد وأبو يعلى في " مسنديهما " , وله شاهد من حديث أبي سعيد الخدري , رواه أبو داود والترمذي " . 
قلت : هذا الشاهد ضعيف , لجهالته واضطرابه , فأخرجه أبو داود ( 5147 ) من طريق خالد , والبخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( 79 ) عن عبد العزيز بن محمد , وأحمد ( 3 / 42 ) عن إسماعيل بن زكريا , كلهم عن سهيل بن أبي صالح عن سعيد الأعشى - وهو سعيد بن عبد الرحمن بن مكمل الزهري - عن أيوب ابن بشير الأنصاري عن أبي سعيد الخدري مرفوعاً بلفظ : " من عال ثلاث بنات , فأدبهن وزوجهن , وأحسن إليهن , فله الجنة " . 
ولفظ أحمد : " لا يكون لأحد ثلاث بنات , أو ثلاث أخوات , أو ابنتان , أو أختان فيتقي الله فيهن , ويحسن إليهن , إلا دخل الجنة " . 
وهو لفظ البخاري باختصار . 
وأخرجه الترمذي ( 1 / 349 ) من طريق عبد الله بن المبارك : أخبرنا ابن عيينة عن سهل بن أبي صالح عن أيوب بن بشير عن سعيد الأعشى عن أبي سعيد الخدري مرفوعاً بلفظ : " من كان له ثلاث بنات أو .. " الحديث نحو لفظ أحمد . 
وكذا أخرجه ابن حبان ( 2044 ) من طريق إبراهيم بن بشار الرمادي حدثنا سفيان به . ووقع فيه بعض الأخطاء المطبعية في سنده . 
فهذا اضطراب شديد فيه عجيب , فبينما نرى في الرواية الأولى سعيد الأعشى هو شيخ سهيل بن أبي صالح , والراوي عن أيوب بن بشير , إذا بنا نراه في الرواية الأخرى شيخ أيوب بن بشير والراوي عن أبي سعيد , ثم هو مجهول لم يوثقه غير ابن حبان , ولهذا ضعفه الترمذي بقوله : " حديث غريب " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 295

" من كن له ثلاث بنات أو ثلاث أخوات فاتقى الله وأقام عليهن كان معي في الجنة هكذا , وأومأ بالسبابة والوسطى " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 528 :
أخرجه أبو يعلى في " مسنده " ( 170 / 1 ) : حدثنا شيبان حدثنا محمد بن زياد البرجمي حدثنا ثابت عن # أنس # قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين غير محمد بن زياد البرجمي وهو ثقة , قال ابن عدي في " الكامل " ( 14 / 2 ) : " قال لنا عبدان الأهوازي : سألت الفضل بن سهل الأعرج وابن إشكاب عن محمد بن زياد البرجمي هذا , فقالا : هو من ثقات أصحابنا " . 
وأورده ابن حبان في " الثقات " وقال ( 2 / 267 ) : " يروي عن ثابت البناني , روى عنه البصريون " . 
قلت : ولم يعرفه أبو حاتم الرازي فقال ابنه ( 3 / 2 / 258 ) : " سألته عنه ? فقال : هو مجهول " . 
وقد تابعه حماد بن زيد بلفظ آخر , وهو : " من عال ابنتين , أو ثلاث بنات , أو أختين أو ثلاث أخوات , حتى يمتن ( وفي رواية : يبن , وفي أخرى يبلغن ) أو يموت عنهن كنت أنا وهو كهاتين , وأشار بأصبعيه السبابة و الوسطى " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 296

" من عال ابنتين أو ثلاث بنات أو أختين أو ثلاث أخوات حتى يمتن ( وفي رواية : يبن وفي أخرى يبلغن ) أو يموت عنهن كنت أنا وهو كهاتين وأشار بأصبعيه السبابة والوسطى " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 529 :
أخرجه أحمد ( 3 / 147 - 148 ) : حدثنا يونس حدثنا حماد يعني ابن زيد عن ثابت عن # أنس # أو غيره , قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكره . 
وأخرجه ابن حبان ( 2045 ) من طريقين آخرين عن حماد بن زيد به , ولم يقل : " أو غيره " وعنده الرواية الثانية . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح على شرط الشيخين . 
وأورده الهيثمي في " المجمع " ( 8 / 157 ) بنحوه من رواية الطبراني في " الأوسط " بإسنادين قال : " ورجال أحدهما رجال الصحيح " . 
قلت : وعنده الرواية الثالثة , ومما يرجح هذه الرواية أنها ثبتت من طريق أخرى عن أنس بنحوه , وهو . 
" من عال جاريتين حتى تبلغا جاء يوم القيامة أنا وهو وضم أصابعه " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 297

" من عال جاريتين حتى تبلغا جاء يوم القيامة أنا وهو . وضم أصابعه " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 529 :
أخرجه مسلم ( 8 / 38 - 39 ) واللفظ له , والترمذي ( 1 / 349 ) من طريق محمد بن عبد العزيز عن عبيد الله بن أبي بكر بن أنس عن # أنس بن مالك # قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . 
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن غريب " . 
قلت : وإسناده صحيح . وليس عند الترمذي : " حتى تبلغا " .
وقال :  " أنا دخلت وهو الجنة كهاتين , وأشار بأصبعيه " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 298

" يكفيك الماء ولا يضرك أثره " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 530 :
أخرجه أبو داود ( 1 / 141 - 142 - بشرح العون ) وأحمد ( 2 / 380 ) قالا : حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد أنبأنا ابن لهيعة عن يزيد بن أبي حبيب عن عيسى بن طلحة عن # أبي هريرة # : " أن خولة بنت يسار أتت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , فقالت : يا رسول الله ! إنه ليس لي إلا ثوب واحد , وأنا أحيض فيه , فكيف أصنع ? قال : إذا طهرت فاغسليه , ثم صلي فيه , فقالت : فإن لم يخرج الدم ? قال " . فذكره . 
ورواه البيهقي في " السنن " ( 2 / 408 ) من طريق عثمان بن صالح حدثنا ابن لهيعة : حدثني يزيد ابن أبي حبيب به . 
وتابعهما عبد الله بن وهب فقال : أخبرنا ابن لهيعة به . 
أخرجه البيهقي وكذا أبو الحسن القصار في " حديثه عن ابن أبي حاتم " ( 2 / 2 ) وابن الحمصي الصوفي في " منتخب من مسموعاته " ( 33 / 1 ) وابن منده في " المعرفة " ( 2 / 321 / 2 ) .
وقال البيهقي : إسناده ضعيف . " تفرد به ابن لهيعة " . 
قلت : وقال ابن الملقن في " خلاصة الإبريز للنبيه , حافظ أدلة التنبيه " ( ق 89 / 2 ) : " وقد ضعفوه , ووثقه بعضهم " . 
وقال الحافظ في " فتح الباري " ( 1 / 266 ) : " رواه أبو داود وغيره , وفي إسناده ضعف , وله شاهد مرسل " . 
ونقله عنه صاحب " عون المعبود " ( 1 / 141 - 142 ) وأقره ! 
وقال الحافظ أيضاً في " بلوغ المرام " : " أخرجه الترمذي , وسنده ضعيف " . 
قال شارحه الصنعاني ( 1 / 55 ) تبعاً لأصله " بدر التمام " ( 1 / 29 / 1 ) : " وكذلك أخرجه البيهقي , وفيه ابن لهيعة " . 
واغتر بقول الحافظ هذا جماعة فعزوه تبعاً له إلى الترمذي , منهم صديق حسن خان في " الروضة الندية " ( 1 / 17 ) , ومن قبله الشوكاني في " نيل الأوطار " فقال ( 1 / 35 ) : " أخرجه الترمذي وأحمد وأبو داود , والبيهقي من طريقين عن خولة بنت يسار , وفيه ابن لهيعة " .  وكذا قال الحافظ في " التلخيص " ( 13 ) لكنه لم يذكر الترمذي وأحمد . 
أقول : وفي كلمات هؤلاء الأفاضل من الأوهام ما لا يجوز السكوت عليه فأقول :
أولاً : عزوه الترمذي وهم محض , فإنه لم يخرجه البتة , وإنما أشار إليه عقب حديث أسماء الآتي بقوله : " وفي الباب عن أبي هريرة , وأم قيس بنت محصن " . ولذلك لما شرع ابن سيد الناس في تخريج الحديث كعادته في تخريج أحاديث الترمذي المعلقة لم يزد على قوله : " رواه أحمد " , فلم يعزه لأي موضع من " سننه " , بل ولا لأي كتاب من كتبه الأخرى . وكذلك صنع المباركفوري في شرحه عليه . إلا أنه جاء بوهم آخر ! فقال ( 1 / 128 ) . 
" أخرجه أبو داود والنسائي وابن ماجه " !
ثانياً : إطلاق الضعف على ابن لهيعة وإسناد حديثه هذا , ليس بصواب فإن المتقرر من مجموع كلام الأئمة فيه أنه ثقة في نفسه , ولكنه سيىء الحفظ , وقد كان يحدث من كتبه فلما احترقت حدث من حفظه فأخطأ , وقد نص بعضهم على أن حديثه صحيح إذا جاء من طريق أحد العبادلة الثلاثة : عبد الله بن وهب , وعبد الله بن المبارك , وعبد الله بن يزيد المقرىء , فقال الحافظ عبد الغني ابن سعيد الأزدي : إذا روى العبادلة عن ابن لهيعة فهو صحيح , ابن المبارك وابن وهب والمقرىء . 
وذكر الساجي وغيره مثله . ونحوه قول نعيم بن حماد : سمعت ابن مهدي يقول : " لا أعتد بشيء سمعته من حديث ابن لهيعة إلا سماع ابن المبارك ونحوه " . 
وقد أشار الحافظ ابن حجر إلى هذا بقوله في " التقريب " : " صدوق , خلط بعد احتراق كتبه , ورواية ابن المبارك وابن وهب عنه أعدل من غيرهما " . 
فإذا عرفت هذا تبين لك أن الحديث صحيح لأنه قد رواه عنه أحد العبادلة وهو عبد الله بن وهب عند البيهقي وغيره , كما سبق , فينبغي التفريق بين طريق أبي داود وغيره عن ابن لهيعة , فيقال : إنها ضعيفة , وبين طريق البيهقي , فتصحح لما ذكرنا . وهذا تحقيق دقيق استفدناه من تدقيقات الأئمة في بيان أحوال الرواة تجريحاً وتعديلاً . والتوفيق من الله تعالى . 
ثالثاً : قول الشوكاني : " إن الحديث أخرجه أحمد وأبو داود والبيهقي من طريقين عن خولة بنت يسار , وفيه ابن لهيعة ". وهم أيضاً , فإنه ليس للحديث عندهم إلا الطريق المتقدم عن ابن لهيعة عن يزيد بن أبي حبيب عن عيسى بن طلحة عن أبي هريرة أن خولة بنت يسار . 
فالطريق ينتهي إلى أبي هريرة لا خولة , وعنه عيسى بن طلحة , ليس إلا . 
نعم قد رواه ابن لهيعة مرة على وجه آخر في شيخه فقال في رواية موسى بن داود الضبي عنه قال : حدثنا ابن لهيعة عن عبيد الله بن أبي جعفر عن عيسى بن طلحة به . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 2 / 344 ) , فهذا إن كان ابن لهيعة قد حفظه من طريق أخرى له عن عيسى بن طلحة , وإلا فهو من أوهامه لأنها ليست من رواية أحد العبادلة عنه بل هي مخالفة لها كما سبق , وسواء كان هذا أو ذاك فلا يصح أن يقال في هذه الطريق أنها طريق أخرى وعن خولة أيضاً !‎!‎
ولعل الشوكاني أراد بالطريق الأخرى ما أخرجه البيهقي عقب حديث أبي هريرة , من طريق مهدي بن حفص حدثنا علي بن ثابت عن الوازع بن نافع عن أبي سلمة ابن عبد الرحمن عن خولة بنت يمان قالت : " قلت : يا رسول الله , إني أحيض , وليس لي إلا ثوب واحد , فيصيبه الدم . قال : اغسليه وصلي فيه . قلت : يا رسول الله , يبقى أثره . قال : لا يضر " . 
وقال : " قال إبراهيم الحربي : الوازع بن نافع غيره أوثق منه , ولم يسمع خولة بنت يمان أو يسار إلا في هذين الحديثين " . 
وأخرجه ابن منده في " المعرفه " ( 2 / 321 / 2 ) وابن سيد الناس في " شرح الترمذي " ( 1 / 48 / 2 ) من طريق عثمان بن أبي شيبة , أنبأنا علي ابن ثابت الجزري به , إلا أن الأول منهما قال " خولة " ولم ينسبها , وقال الآخر : " خولة بنت حكيم " وهو عنده من طريق الطبراني عن ابن أبي شيبة , وكذلك ذكره الهيثمي في " المجمع " ( 1 / 282 ) من رواية الطبراني في الكبير وقال : " وفيه الوازع بن نافع وهو ضعيف " . 
قلت : بل هو متروك شديد الضعف , أورده الذهبي في " الضعفاء " وقال : " قال أحمد ويحيى : ليس بثقة " . ولذلك تعقب ابن التركماني البيهقي في تركه مثل هذا التجريح واختصاره على كلام إبراهيم الحربي الموهم بظاهره أنه ثقة لكن غيره أوثق منه ! مع أنه ليس بثقة . ولعل قوله في رواية البيهقي " بنت يمان " , وقوله " بنت حكيم " في رواية الطبراني وغيره , إنما هو من الوازع هذا , ومن العجائب قول ابن عبد البر في " الاستيعاب " في ترجمة خولة بنت يسار بعد أن ذكر حديثها المتقدم : " روى عنها أبو سلمة , وأخشى أن تكون خولة بنت اليمان , لأن إسناد حديثهما واحد , إنما هو علي بن ثابت عن الوازع بن نافع عن أبي سلمة بالحديث الذي ذكرنا في اسم خولة بنت اليمان ( يعني حديث : " لا خير في جماعة النساء ... " ) وبالذي ذكرنا ههنا , إلا أن من دون علي بن ثابت يختلف في الحديثين , وفي ذلك نظر " . 
ووجه العجب أن الحديث الذي أشار إليها بقوله " وبالذي ذكرنا هنا " إنما هو هذا الحديث الذي نحن في صدد الكلام عليه " ولا يضرك أثره " وهو الذي ذكره ابن عبد البر في ترجمة بنت يسار هذه كما أشرت إليه آنفاً , وهو ليس من رواية أبي سلمة هذا عنها ولا عن غيرها , وإنما هو من رواية عيسى بن طلحة عن أبي هريرة كما سبق , فهذا طريق آخر للحديث , وفيه وقع اسمها منسوباً إلى يسار , والسند بذلك صحيح , فكيف نخشى أن يكون ذلك خطأ والصواب بنت يمان مع أن راويه علي بن ثابت ضعيف كما أشار إليه ابن عبد البر بل هو متروك كما سبق . وأعجب من ذلك أن الحافظ ابن حجر لما نقل كلام ابن عبد البر إلى قوله " لأن إسناد حديثهما واحد " رد عليه بقوله : " قلت : لا يلزم من كون الإسناد إليهما واحداً مع اختلاف المتن أن تكون واحدة " فسلم بقوله إن الإسناد واحد , مع أنه ليس كذلك , وهو الإمام الحافظ , فجل من لا يسهو ولا ينسى تبارك وتعالى . 
رابعاً : قول الحافظ فيما سبق : " وله شاهد مرسل " , وهم أيضاً , فإننا لا نعلم له شاهداً مرسلاً , ولا ذكره الحافظ في " التلخيص " وإنما ذكر له شاهداً موقوفاً عن عائشة قالت : " إذا غسلت المرأة الدم فلم يذهب فلتغيره بصفرة ورس أو زعفران " . أخرجه الدارمي ( 1 / 238 ) وسكت عليه الحافظ ( 13 ) وسنده صحيح على شرط الشيخين . 
ورواه أبو داود بنحوه . انظر " صحيح أبي داود " ( ج 3 رقم 383 ) . 
والحديث دليل على نجاسة دم الحيض لأمره صلى الله عليه وسلم بغسله , وظاهره أنه يكفي فيه الغسل , ولا يجب فيه استعمال شيء من الحواد والمواد القاطعة لأثر الدم , ويؤيده الحديث الآتي : " إذا أصاب ثوب إحداكن الدم من الحيضة فلتقرصه ثم لتنضحه بالماء ( وفي رواية : ثم اقرصيه بماء ثم انضحي في سائره ) ثم لتصلي فيه " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 299

" إذا أصاب ثوب إحداكن الدم من الحيضة فلتقرصه ثم لتنضحه بالماء ( وفي رواية : ثم اقرصيه بماء ثم انضحي في سائره ) ثم لتصلي فيه " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 536 :  
أخرجه مالك ( 1 / 79 ) وعنه البخاري ( 1 / 325 ) ومسلم ( 1 / 166 ) وأبو داود ( ج 3 رقم 386 - صحيحه ) والبيهقي ( 1 / 13 ) كلهم عن مالك عن هشام بن عروة عن فاطمة بنت المنذر بن الزبير عن # أسماء بنت أبي بكر الصديق # أنها قالت : " سألت امرأة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت : أرأيت إحدانا إذا أصاب ثوبها الدم من الحيضة كيف تصنع فيه ? فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ... " فذكره . 
وتابعه يحيى بن سعيد عن هشام به . 
أخرجه البخاري ( 1 / 264 ) ومسلم والبيهقي ( 2 / 406 ) وأحمد ( 6 / 346 , 353 ) . وتابعه حماد بن سلمة عنه به , وزاد " وانضحي ما حوله " . 
أخرجه أبو داود ( رقم 387 ) والنسائي ( 1 / 69 ) وأبو داود الطيالسي ( 1638 ) والزيادة له , ولأبي داود معناها . 
قلت : وسنده على شرط مسلم . وتابعه وكيع عنه . 
أخرجه مسلم . ويحيى بن عبد الله بن سالم وعمرو بن الحارث . 
أخرجه مسلم والبيهقي . وتابعه عيسى بن يونس عنه . 
أخرجه أبو داود . وتابعه أبو خالد الأحمر عن هشام به . 
أخرجه ابن ماجه ( 1 / 217 ) : حدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة حدثنا أبو خالد الأحمر به . ولفظه : " اقرصيه , واغسليه وصلي فيه " . 
وتابعه أبو معاوية قال : حدثنا هشام به . أخرجه أحمد ( 6 / 345 و 353 ) . 
وتابعه سفيان بن عيينة عن هشام به إلا أنه قال : " اقرصيه بالماء ثم رشيه " . 
أخرجه الترمذي ( 1 / 254 - 255 ) والدارمي ( 1 / 239 ) والشافعي في " الأم " ( 1 / 58 ) والبيهقي ( 1 / 13 , 2 / 406 ) .
وقال الترمذي : " وفي الباب عن أبي هريرة , وأم قيس بنت محصن " . قال : " حديث أسماء حديث حسن صحيح " . 
تنبيه : 
اتفق جميع هؤلاء الرواة عن هشام بن عروة على تنكير المرأة السائلة وعدم تسميتها , إلا سفيان بن عيينة في رواية الشافعي وعمرو بن عون عند الدارمي فإنهما قالا عنه : " عن أسماء قالت : سألت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
فجعلا الراوية هي السائلة , وخالفهما الحميدي عند البيهقي وابن أبي عمر عند الترمذي فقالا عن سفيان بن عيينة مثل رواية الجماعة . ولا شك أنها هي المحفوظة . 
ورواية الشافعي وابن عون شاذة لمخالفتها لرواية الجماعة عن هشام , ورواية الحميدي وابن أبي عمر عن سفيان , ولذلك ضعفها النووي فأصاب , ولكنه لم يفصح عن العلة , فأوهم ما لا يريد , ولذلك تعقبه الحافظ في " الفتح " فقال ( 1 / 264 ) بعد أن ذكر رواية الشافعي هذه : " وأغرب النووي فضعف هذه الرواية بلا دليل , وهي صحيحة الإسناد لا علة لها , ولا بعد في أن يهم الراوي اسم نفسه كما سيأتي في حديث أبي سعيد في قصة الرقية بفاتحة الكتاب " . 
وقال في " التلخيص " ( 13 ) : " ( تنبيه ) : زعم النووي في " شرح المهذب " أن الشافعي روى في " الأم أن أسماء هي السائلة بإسناد ضعيف . وهذا خطأ , بل إسناده في غاية الصحة , وكأن النووي قلد في ذلك ابن الصلاح , وزعم جماعة ممن تكلم على " المهذب " أنه غلط في قوله إن أسماء هي السائلة , وهم الغالطون " . 
قلت : كلا , بل هم المصيبون , والحافظ هو الغالط , والسبب ثقته البالغة بحفظ الشافعي وهو حري بذلك , لكن رواية الجماعة أضبط وأحفظ , ويمكن أن يقال : إن الغلط ليس من الشافعي , بل من ابن عيينة نفسه , بدليل أنه صح عنه الروايتان , الموافقة لرواية الجماعة , والمخالفة لها , فروى الشافعي والذي معه هذه , وروى الحميدي والذي معه رواية الجماعة , فكانت أولى وأصح , وخلافها معلولة بالشذوذ , ولو أن الحافظ رحمه الله جمع الروايات عن هشام كما فعلنا , لم يعترض على النووي ومن معه , بل لوافقهم على تغليطهم لهذه الرواية . والعصمة لله وحده . 
وأما قوله " ولا بعد في أن يبهم الراوي ... " فمسلم , ولكن ذلك عندما لا تكون الرواية التي وقع فيها التسمية شاذة كما هنا . 
ومما يؤيد ما تقدم أن محمد بن إسحاق قد تابع هشاما على روايته فقال : حدثتني فاطمة بنت المنذر عن أسماء بنت أبي بكر قالت : " سمعت امرأة تسأل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ثوبها إذا طهرت من محيضها كيف تصنع به ? قال : إن رأيت فيه دماً فحكيه , ثم اقرصيه بماء , ثم انضحي في سائره فصلي فيه " . 
أخرجه أبو داود ( 385 ) والدارمي ( 1 / 239 ) والسياق له والبيهقي ( 2 / 406 ) وسنده حسن . 
فقولها " سمعت امرأة " مما يبعد أن تكون هي السامعة كما هو ظاهر .‎
تنبيه :
في هذه الرواية زيادة " ثم انضحي في سائره " , وهي زيادة هامة لأنها تبين أن قوله في رواية هشام " ثم لتنضحه " ليس المراد نضح مكان الدم , بل الثوب كله . ويشهد لها حديث عائشة قالت : " كانت إحدانا تحيض ثم تقرص الدم من ثوبها عند طهرها فتغسله وتنضح على سائره , ثم تصلي فيه " . 
أخرجه البخاري ( 1 / 326 ) وابن ماجه ( 1 / 217 ) والبيهقي ( 2 / 406 - 407 ) . 
وظاهر الحديث يدل كالحديث الذي قبله على أن الماء يكفي في غسل دم الحيض وأنه لا يجب فيه استعمال شيء من الحواد كالسدر والصابون ونحوه , لكن قد جاء ما يدل على وجوب ذلك و هو الحديث الآتي . 
" حكيه بضلع , واغسليه بماء وسدر " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 300

" حكيه بضلع واغسليه بماء وسدر " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 539 :
أخرجه أبو داود ( 1 / 141 - بشرح عون المعبود ) والنسائي ( 1 / 69 ) والدارمي ( 1 / 239 ) وابن ماجه ( 1 / 217 ) وابن حبان في " صحيحه " ( 235 ) والبيهقي ( 2 / 407 ) وأحمد ( 6 / 355 , 356 ) من طرق عن سفيان : حدثني ثابت الحداد حدثني عدي بن دينار قال : سمعت # أم قيس بنت محصن # تقول : " سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن دم الحيض يكون في الثوب ? قال ... " فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح ورجاله كلهم ثقات , وفي ثابت الحداد وهو ابن هرمز الكوفي مولى بكر بن وائل خلاف يسير , وثقه أحمد وابن معين وابن المديني وغيرهم , وتكلم فيه بعضهم بدون حجة , وفي " التقريب " : " صدوق يهم " . 
وكأنه لهذا لم يصحح الحافظ في " الفتح " ( 1 / 266 ) إسناده , بل قال : " إسناده حسن " . وقال في " التهذيب " : " وأخرج ابن خزيمة وابن حبان حديثه في الحيض في " صحيحيهما " , وصححه ابن القطان , وقال عقبه : لا أعلم له علة , وثابت ثقة ولا أعلم أحدا ضعفه غير الدارقطني " . 
ونقل في " التلخيص " ( ص 12 - 13 ) تصحيح ابن القطان هذا وأقره , وهو الصواب . 
تنبيه : 
قوله " بضلع " كذا وقع عند جميع من أخرج الحديث بالضاد المعجمة , وهو بالكسر وفتح اللام ويكسر , وهو العود . 
لكن قال الحافظ في التلخيص ( 13 ) : ضبطه ابن دقيق العيد بفتح الضاد المهملة وإسكان اللام ثم عين مهملة وهو الحجر ، قال : ووقع في بعض المواضع بكسر الضاد المعجمة وفتح اللام , ولعله تصحيف لأنه لا معنى يقضي تخصيص الضلع بذلك . كذا قال . 
لكن قال الصغاني في " العباب " في مادة " ضلع " بالمعجمة : " وفي الحديث حتيه بضلع " .
قال ابن الأعرابي : الضلع ههنا العود الذي فيه اعوجاج . 
وكذا ذكره الأزهري في المادة المذكورة وزاد عن الليث : 
قال : " الأصل فيه ضلع الحيوان فسمي به العود الذي يشبهه " . 
فقه الحديث :
يستفاد من هذه الأحاديث أحكام كثيرة أذكر أهمها : 
الأول : أن النجاسات إنما تزال بالماء دون غيره من المائعات , لأن جميع النجاسات بمثابة دم الحيض , ولا فرق بينه وبينها اتفاقاً . وهو مذهب الجمهور وذهب أبو حنيفة إلى أنه يجوز تطهير النجاسة بكل مائع طاهر . 
قال الشوكاني ( 1 / 35 ) : " والحق أن الماء أصل في التطهير لوصفه بذلك كتاباً وسنة وصفاً مطلقاً غير مقيد لكن القول بتعينه وعدم إجزاء غيره يرده حديث مسح النعل وفرك المني , وإماطته بإذخرة , وأمثال ذلك كثير , فالإنصاف أن يقال أنه يطهر كل فرد من أفراد النجاسات المنصوص على تطهيرها بما اشتمل عليه النص , لكنه إن كان ذلك الفرد المحال عليه هو الماء فلا يجوز العدول إلى غيره للمزية التي اختص بها وعدم مساواة غيره له فيها , وإن كان ذلك الفرد غير الماء جاز العدول عنه إلى الماء لذلك , وإن وجد فرد من أفراد النجاسة لم يقع من الشارع الإحالة في تطهيره على فرد من أفراد المطهرات بل مجرد الأمر بمطلق التطهير فالاقتصار على الماء هو اللازم لحصول الامتثال به بالقطع , وغيره مشكوك فيه . وهذه طريقة متوسطة بين القولين لا محيص عن سلوكها " . 
قلت : وهذا هو التحقيق فشد عليه بالنواجذ . ومما يدل على أن غير الماء لا يجزىء في دم الحيض قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الثاني : " يكفيك الماء " فإن مفهومه أن غير الماء لا يكفي . فتأمل . 
الثاني : أنه يجب غسل دم الحيض ولو قل , لعموم الأمر , وهل يجب استعمال شيء من المواد لقطع أثر النجاسة كالسدر والصابون ونحوهما ? فذهب الحنفية وغيرهم إلى عدم الوجوب مستدلين بعدم ورود الحاد في الحديثين الأولين , وذهب الشافعي والعترة كما في " نيل الأوطار " ( 1 / 35 - 36 ) إلى الوجوب واستدلوا بالأمر بالسدر في الحديث الثالث وهو من المواد , وجنح إلى هذا الصنعاني فقال في " سبل السلام " ( 1 / 55 ) رداً على الشارح المغربي في قوله " والقول الأول أظهر " : " وقد يقال : قد ورد الأمر بالغسل لدم الحيض بالماء والسدر , والسدر من الحواد والحديث , الوارد به في غاية الصحة كما عرفت , فيقيد به ما أطلق في غيره ( كالحديثين السابقين ) ويخص الحاد بدم الحيض , ولا يقاس عليه غيره من النجاسات , وذلك لعدم تحقق شروط القياس , ويحمل حديث " ولا يضرك أثره " , وقول عائشة " فلم يذهب " أي بعد الحاد . 
قلت : وهذا هو الأقرب إلى ظاهر الحديث , ومن الغريب أن ابن حزم لم يتعرض له في " المحلى " ( 1 / 102 ) بذكر , فكأنه لم يبلغه . 
الثالث : أن دم الحيض نجس للأمر بغسله , وعليه الإجماع كما ذكره الشوكاني ( 1 / 35 ) عن النووي , وأما سائر الدماء فلا أعلم نجاستها اللهم إلا ما ذكره القرطبي في " تفسيره " ( 2 / 221 ) من " اتفقا العلماء على نجاسة الدم " . 
هكذا قال " الدم " فأطلقه , وفيه نظر من وجهين : 
الأول : أن ابن رشد ذكر ذلك مقيداً , فقال في " البداية " ( 1 / 62 ) : " اتفق العلماء على أن دم الحيوان البري نجس " واختلفوا في دم السمك .. "  .
والثاني : أنه قد ثبت عن بعض السلف ما ينافي الإطلاق المذكور , بل إن بعض ذلك في حكم المرفوع إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
1 - قصة ذلك الصحابي الأنصاري الذي رماه المشرك بثلاثة أسهم وهو قائم يصلى فاستمر في صلاته والدماء تسيل منه . وذلك في غزوة ذات الرقاع , كما أخرجه أبو داود وغيره من حديث جابر بسند حسن كما بينته في " صحيح أبي داود " ( 192 ) ومن الظاهر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم علم بها , لأنه يبعد أن لا يطلع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على مثل هذه الواقعة العظيمة . ولم ينقل أنه أخبره بأن صلاته بطلت كما قال الشوكاني ( 1 / 165 ) . 
2 -  عن محمد بن سيرين عن يحيى الجزار قال : صلى ابن مسعود وعلى بطنه فرث ودم من جزور نحرها , ولم يتوضأ . أخرجه عبد الرزاق في " الأمالي " ( 2 / 51 / 1 ) وابن أبي شيبة في " المصنف " ( 1 / 151 / 1 ) والطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( 3 / 28 / 2 ) وإسناده صحيح أخرجوه من طرق عن ابن سيرين ويحيى ابن الجزار قال ابن أبي حاتم ( 4 / 2 / 133 ) : " وقال أبي وأبو زرعة : ثقة " . 
3 - ذكر ابن رشد اختلاف العلماء في دم السمك , وذكر أن السبب في اختلافهم هو إختلافهم في ميتته , فمن جعل ميتتة داخلة تحت عموم التحرير جعل دمه كذلك , ومن أخرج ميتتة أخرج دمه قياساً على الميتة " . 
فهذا يشعر بأمرين : 
أحدهما : أن إطلاق الاتفاق على نجاسة الدم ليس بصواب لأن هناك بعض الدماء اختلف في نجاستها كدم السمك مثلاً , فما دام أن الاتفاق على إطلاقه لم يثبت , لم يصح الاستدلال به على موارد النزاع , بل وجب الرجوع فيه إلى النص , والنص إنما دل على نجاسة دم الحيض , وما سوى ذلك فهو على الأصل المتفق عليه بين المتنازعين وهو الطهارة فلا يخرج منه إلا بنص تقوم به الحجة . 
الأمر الآخر : أن القائلين بنجاسة الدماء ليس عندهم حجة إلا أنه محرم بنص القرآن فاستلزموا من التحريم التنجيس كما فعلوا تماماً في الخمر ولا يخفى أنه لا يلزم من التحريم التنجيس بخلاف العكس كما بينه الصنعاني في " سبل السلام " ثم الشوكاني وغيرهما , ولذلك قال المحقق صديق حسن خان في " الروضة الندية " ( 1 / 18 ) بعد أن ذكر حديث أسماء المتقدم وحديث أم قيس الثالث : " فالأمر بغسل دم الحيض وحكه بضلع يفيد ثبوت نجاسته , وإن اختلف وجه تطهيره , فذلك لا يخرجه عن كونه نجساً , وأما سائر الدماء فالأدلة مختلفة , مضطربة والبراءة الأصلية مستصحبة , حتى يأتي الدليل الخالص عن المعارضة الراجحة أو المساوية , ولو قام الدليل على رجوع الضمير في قوله تعالى ( فإنه رجس ) إلى جميع ما تقدم في الآية الكريمة من الميتة والدم المسفوح ولحم الخنزير , لكان ذلك مفيداً لنجاسة الدم المسفوح والميتة , ولكن لم يرد ما يفيد ذلك , بل النزاع كائن في رجوعه إلى الكل أو إلى الأقرب , والظاهر الرجوع إلى الأقرب وهو لحم الخنزير , لإفراد الضمير ولهذا جزمنا هنا بنجاسة لحم الخنزير دون الدم الذي ليس بدم حيض . ومن رام تحقيق الكلام في الخلاف الواقع في مثل هذا الضمير المذكور في الآية , فليرجع إلى ما ذكره أهل الأصول في الكلام على القيد الواقع بعد جملة مشتملة على أمور متعددة " . 
ولهذا لم يذكر الشوكانى في النجاسات من " الدرر البهية " الدم على عمومه , وإنما دم الحيض فقط , وتبعه على ذلك صديق حسن خان كما رأيت فيما نقلته عنه آنفاً . وأما تعقب العلامة أحمد شاكر في تعليقه على " الروضة " بقوله : " هذا خطأ من المؤلف والشارح , فإن نجاسة دم الحيض ليست لأنه دم حيض بل لمطلق الدم , والمتتبع للأحاديث يجد أنه كان مفهوماً أن الدم نجس , ولو لم يأت لفظ صريح بذلك , وقد كانوا يعرفون ما هو قذر نجس بالفطرة الطاهرة " . 
قلت : فهذا تعقب لا طائل تحته , لأنه ليس فيه إلا مجرد الدعوى , وإلا فأين الدليل على نجاسة دم الحيض ليس لأنه دم حيض بل لمطلق الدم ? ولو كان هناك دليل على هذا لذكره هو نفسه ولما خفي إن شاء الله تعالى على الشوكاني وصديق خان وغيرهما . ومما يؤيد ما ذكرته أن ابن حزم على سعة اطلاعه لم يجد دليلاً على نجاسة الدم مطلقاً , إلا حديثا واحداً وهو إنما يدل على نجاسة دم الحيض فقط كما سيأتي بيانه , فلو كان عنده غيره لأورده , كما هي عادته في استقصاء الأدلة لا سيما ما كان منها مؤيداً لمذهبه . 
وأما قول الشيخ أحمد شاكر : " والمتتبع للأحاديث يجد أنه كان مفهموماً أن الدم نجس " . فهو مجرد دعوى أيضاً , وشيء لم أشعر به البتة فيما وقفت عليه من الأحاديث بل وجدت فيها ما يبطل هذه الدعوى كما سبق في حديث الأنصاري وحديث ابن مسعود . 
ومثل ذلك قوله : " وقد كانوا يعرفون ما هو قذر نجس بالفطرة الطاهرة " . 
فما علمنا أن للفطرة مدخلاً في معرفة النجاسات في عرف الشارع , ألا ترى أن الشارع حكم بطهارة المني , ونجاسة المذي , فهل هذا مما يمكن معرفته بالفطرة , وكذلك ذهب الجمهور إلى نجاسة الخمر , وإنها تطهر إذا تخللت , فهل هذا مما يمكن معرفته بالفطرة ? اللهم لا . فلو أنه قال " ما هو قذر " ولم يزد لكان مسلماً . والله تعالى ولي الهداية والتوفيق .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 301

" إنما ذلك عرق وليست بالحيضة , فإذا أقبلت الحيضة فدعي الصلاة , فإذا أدبرت فاغسلي عنك الدم ثم صلي ( ثم توضئي لكل صلاة حتى يجيء ذلك الوقت ) " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 546 :
أخرجه الشيخان وأبو عوانة في " صحاحهم " وأصحاب السنن الأربعة ومالك والدارمي والدارقطني والبيهقي وأحمد من حديث # عائشة # قالت : " إن فاطمة بنت حبيش جاءت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت : إنى امرأة أستحاض فلا أطهر , أفأدع الصلاة ? قال ... " فذكره .
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن صحيح " . والزيادة له وللبخاري . 
والشاهد من الحديث قوله : " فاغسلي عنك الدم " , فهو دليل آخر على نجاسة دم الحيض , ومن غرائب ابن حزم أنه ذهب إلى أن قوله فيه ( الدم ) على العموم يشمل جميع الدماء من الإنسان والحيوان ! فقال في " المحلى " ( 1 / 102 - 103 ) : " وهذا عموم منه صلى الله عليه وسلم لنوع الدم , ولا نبالي بالسؤال إذا كان جوابه عليه السلام قائماً بنفسه غير مردود بضمير إلى السؤال " ! وقد رد عليه بعض الفضلاء , فقال في هامش النسخة المخطوطة من " المحلى " نقلاً عن المطبوعة - ما نصه : " بل الأظهر أنه يريد دم الحيض , واللام للعهد الذكري الدال عليه ذكر الحيضة والسياق , فهو كعود الضمير سواء , فلا يتم قوله " وهذا عموم الخ " . 
قال الشيخ أحمد شاكر في تعليقه عليه : " وهو استدراك واضح صحيح " . 
قلت : فهذا يدلك على أن الذين ذهبوا إلى القول بنجاسة الدم إطلاقاً ليس عندهم بذلك نقل صحيح صريح , فهذا ابن حزم يستدل عليه بمثل هذا الحديث وفيه ما رأيت , واقتصاره عليه وحده يشعر اللبيب بأن القوم ليس عندهم غيره وإلا لذكره ابن حزم وكذا غيره . فتأمل . 
وجملة القول : أنه لم يرد دليل فيما نعلم على نجاسة الدم على اختلاف أنواعه , إلا دم الحيض , ودعوى الاتفاق على نجاسته منقوضة بما سبق من النقول , والأصل الطهارة , فلا يترك إلا بنص صحيح يجوز به ترك الأصل , وإذ لم يرد شيء من ذلك فالبقاء على الأصل هو الواجب . 
والله أعلم .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 302

" إن الله اصطفى كنانة من ولد إسماعيل واصطفى قريشاً من كنانة واصطفى من قريش بني هاشم واصطفاني من بني هاشم " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 547 :
أخرجه مسلم ( 7 / 58 ) وأبو يعلى في " مسنده " ( 355 / 2 ) والخطيب ( 13 / 64 ) وابن عساكر ( 17 / 353 / 1 ) من طريق الوليد بن مسلم : حدثنا الأوزاعي عن أبي عمار شداد أنه سمع # واثلة بن الأسقع # يقول : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : فذكره . 
وأخرجه أحمد ( 4 / 107 ) : حدثنا أبو المغيرة قال : حدثنا الأوزاعي قال :  
حدثني أبو عمار به . 
قلت : وهذه متابعة قوية من أبي المغيرة للوليد بن مسلم , وإنما أخرجتها مع إخراج مسلم لحديثه , خشية أن يتعلق أحد بالوليد فيعل الحديث به لأنه كان يدلس تدليس التسوية , وهو لم يصرح بالتحديث بين الأوزاعي وأبي عمار , فأمنا تدليسه بهذه المتابعة . 
وقد تابعه أيضاً يزيد بن يوسف وهو الرحبي الصنعاني الدمشقي ولكنه ضعيف كما في " التقريب " . 
أخرجه أبو يعلى . وتابعه أيضاً محمد بن مصعب قال : حدثنا الأوزاعي به إلا أنه زاد في أوله : " إن الله عز وجل اصطفى من ولد إبراهيم إسماعيل , واصطفى من بني إسماعيل كنانة ...‎" . 
أخرجه أحمد و الترمذي ( 2 / 281 ) و قال : " حديث حسن صحيح " . 
قلت : محمد بن صعب وهو القرقساني صدوق كثير الغلط كما في " التقريب " ، ففي ما تفرد به دون الثقات نظر , وتابعه يحيى بن أبي كثير لكن الراوي عنه سليمان بن أبي سليمان وهو الزهري اليمامي أشد ضعفا من القرقساني , فقال ابن معين ليس بشيء . وقال البخاري : منكر الحديث . ولفظ حديثه مغاير للجميع وهو : " إن الله اصطفى من ولد آدم إبراهيم , واتخذه خليلاً , ثم اصطفى من ولد إبراهيم إسماعيل , ثم اصطفى من ولد إسماعيل نزاراً , ثم اصطفى من ولد نزار مضر , واصطفى من ولد مضر كنانة ثم اصطفى من كنانة قريشاً واصطفى من قريش بني هاشم , واصطفى من بني هاشم بني عبد المطلب , واصطفاني من بني عبد المطلب " . 
أخرجه الخطيب في " الموضح " ( 1 / 68 - 69 ) . 
وجملة القول أن الحديث إنما يصح باللفظ الأول .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 303

" أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا عبده ورسوله وأن يستقبلوا قبلتنا ويأكلوا ذبيحتنا وأن يصلوا صلاتنا , فإذا فعلوا ذلك " فقد " حرمت علينا دماؤهم وأموالهم إلا بحقها لهم ما للمسلمين وعليهم ما على المسلمين " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 549 :
أخرجه أبو داود ( 2641 ) والترمذي ( 2 / 100 ) عن سعيد بن يعقوب الطالقاني , والنسائي ( 2 / 161 , 269 ) عن حبان ( وهو ابن موسى المروزي ) وأحمد ( 3 / 199 ) عن علي بن إسحاق ( وهو السلمي المروزي ) كلهم عن عبد الله بن المبارك أخبرنا حميد الطويل عن # أنس بن مالك # قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . 
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن صحيح " . 
وتابعه ابن وهب : أخبرني يحيى بن أيوب عن حميد الطويل به . 
أخرجه أبو داود ( 2642 ) والطحاوي في شرح معاني الآثار ( 2 / 123 ) .
قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح على شرط الشيخين , وكذلك طريق حبان المروزي .
ورواه محمد بن عبد الله الأنصاري قال : أنبأنا حميد قال : سأل ميمون بن سياه أنس بن مالك قال : يا أبا حمزة ما يحرم دم المسلم وماله , فقال : فذكره موقوفاً . 
وإسناده صحيح أيضاً , ولا منافاة بينه وبين المرفوع , فكل صحيح . على أن المرفوع أصح , ورواته أكثر . 
وفيه دليل على بطلان الحديث الشائع اليوم على ألسنة الخطباء والكتاب : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في أهل الذمة : " لهم ما لنا , وعليهم ما علينا " . 
وهذا مما لا أصل له عنه صلى الله عليه و سلم , بل هذا الحديث الصحيح يبطله , لأنه صريح في أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم إنما قال ذلك فيمن أسلم من المشركين وأهل الكتاب , وعمدة أولئك الخطباء على بعض الفقهاء الذين لا علم عندهم بالحديث الشريف , كما بينته في " الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة " ( رقم 1103 ) فراجعه فإنه من المهمات . 
وللحديث شاهد بلفظ آخر , وهو : " من أسلم من أهل الكتاب فله أجره مرتين , وله مثل الذي لنا , وعليه مثل الذي علينا , ومن أسلم من المشركين فله أجره , وله مثل الذي لنا , وعليه مثل الذي علينا " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 304

" من أسلم من أهل الكتاب فله أجره مرتين وله مثل الذي لنا وعليه مثل الذي علينا ومن أسلم من المشركين فله أجره وله مثل الذي لنا وعليه مثل الذي علينا " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 550 :
رواه الروياني في " مسنده " ( 30 / 220 / 1 ) : أنبأنا أحمد أنبأنا عمي أنبأنا ابن لهيعة عن سليمان بن عبد الرحمن عن القاسم عن # أبي أمامة الباهلي # قال : " كنت تحت راحلة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع , فقال قولاً حسناً فقال فيما قال : " فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا سند حسن : القاسم هو ابن عبد الرحمن أبو عبد الرحمن الشامي صاحب أبي أمامة وهو صدوق . 
وسليمان بن عبد الرحمن هو أبو عمر الخراساني الدمشقي وهو ثقة . 
وابن لهيعة هو عبد الله المصري وهو سيىء الحفظ إلا ما رواه العبادلة عنه عبد الله بن وهب , وعبد الله بن يزيد المقري , وعبد الله بن المبارك , وهذا من رواية الأول منهم , فإن عم أحمد في هذا السند هو عبد الله بن وهب وهو أشهر من أن يذكر . 
وأما أحمد فهو ابن عبد الرحمن بن وهب بن مسلم المصري الملقب ( بحشل ) وهو صدوق تغير بآخره كما في " التقريب " واحتج به مسلم , فحديثه حسن إذا لم يخالف . 
وقد أخرجه الإمام أحمد ( 5 / 259 ) : حدثنا يحيى بن إسحاق السيلحيني حدثنا ابن لهيعة به إلا أنه قال : " يوم الفتح " . بدل " حجة الوداع " . والأول أصح .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 305

" لا تسموا بالحريق . يعني في الوجه " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 551 :
رواه الطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( 3 / 142 / 1 - 2 ) : حدثنا زكريا ابن يحيى الساجي أنبأنا محمد بن المثني أنبأنا عثمان بن عمر أنبأنا عثمان بن مرة عن عكرمة عن # ابن عباس # قال : " كان العباس يسير مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على بعير قد وسمه في وجهه بالنار , فقال : ما هذا الميسم يا عباس ? ! قال : ميسم كنا نسمه في الجاهلية , فقال : فذكره " . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح رجاله كلهم رجال الصحيح سوى الساجي وهو ثقة ففيه كما في " التقريب " . 
وله شاهد من حديث جعفر بن تمام عن جده العباس بن عبد المطلب : " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن الوسم في الوجه , فقال العباس : لا أسم إلا في الجاعرين " . 
أخرجه أبو يعلى ( 312 / 2 ) ورجاله ثقات إلا أنه منقطع بين جعفر وجده .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 306

" لما أسري بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المسجد الأقصى أصبح يتحدث الناس بذلك فارتد ناس ممن كانوا آمنوا به وصدقوه وسعوا بذلك إلى أبي بكر رضي الله عنه فقالوا : هل لك إلى صاحبك يزعم أنه أسري به الليلة إلى بيت المقدس ? قال : أو قال ذلك ? قالوا : نعم , قال : لئن كان قال ذلك لقد صدق , قالوا : أو تصدقه أنه ذهب الليلة إلى بيت المقدس وجاء قبل أن يصبح ? قال : نعم إني لأصدقه فيما هو أبعد من ذلك , أصدقه بخبر السماء في غدوة أو روحة . فلذلك سمي أبو بكر الصديق " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 552 :
أخرجه الحاكم ( 3 / 62 ) من طريق محمد بن كثير الصنعاني حدثنا معمر بن راشد عن الزهري عن عروة عن # عائشة # رضي الله عنها قالت : فذكره .
وقال : " صحيح الإسناد " . ووافقه الذهبي . 
قلت : وفيه نظر , لأن الصنعاني فيه ضعف من قبل حفظه , ولذلك أورده الذهبي في " الضعفاء " وقال : " ضعفه أحمد " . 
وقال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " صدوق كثير الغلط " . 
قلت : فمثله لا يحتج به إذا انفرد , لكنه قد توبع كما يأتي , فحديثه لذلك صحيح وقد عزاه الحافظ ابن كثير في " التفسير " ( 15 / 138 ) للبيهقي ( يعني في " الدلائل " ) من طريق الحاكم , ثم سكت عليه , وكان ذلك لشواهده التي أشرنا إليها آنفا , وإنما ذكرت الحديث من أجل ما فيه من سبب تسمية أبي بكر بـ‎ " الصديق " , وإلا فسائره متواتر صح من طرق جماعة من الصحابة قد استقصى كثيراً منها الحافظ ابن كثير في أول تفسيره لسورة " الإسراء " , فلنذكر هنا الشواهد لهذه الزيادة فأقول : 
الأول : عن شداد بن أوس مرفوعاً بلفظ : " صليت بأصحابي صلاة العتمة بمكة معتما فأتاني جبريل عليه السلام بدابة أبيض أو قال : بيضاء ...‎( الحديث وفيه : ) فقال أبو بكر : أشهد أنك لرسول الله , وقال المشركون : انظروا إلى ابن أبي كبشة يزعم أنه أتى بيت المقدس الليلة ! ... الحديث . 
أخرجه ابن أبي حاتم والبيهقي وقال : " هذا إسناد صحيح " . 
الثاني : عن ابن شهاب عن أبي سلمة بن عبد الرحمن في قصة الإسراء قال : " فتجهز - أو كلمة نحوها - ناس من قريش إلى أبي بكر , فقالوا : هل لك في صاحبك يزعم أنه جاء إلى بيت المقدس ثم رجع إلى مكة في ليلة واحدة ?‎! فقال أبو بكر : أو قال ذلك ? قالوا : نعم . قال : فأنا أشهد لئن كان قال ذلك لقد صدق , قالوا : فتصدقه في أن يأتي الشام في ليلة واحدة , ثم يرجع إلى مكة قبل أن يصبح ? قال : نعم أنا أصدقه بأبعد من ذلك أصدقه بخبر السماء , قال أبو سلمة : سمي أبو بكر الصديق " . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح مرسل , وشاهد قوي لموصول عائشة . 
الثالث : عن أبي معشر قال : أنبأنا أبو وهب مولى أبي هريرة : " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة أسري به , قلت لجبريل إن قومي لا يصدقوني , فقال له جبريل يصدقك أبو بكر وهو الصديق " . 
أخرجه ابن سعد في " الطبقات " ( 3 / 1 / 120 ) وهذا سند ضعيف . 
وروى الحاكم ( 3 / 62 ) عن محمد بن سليمان السعدي يحدث عن هارون بن سعد عن عمران بن ظبيان عن أبي يحيى سمع علياً : " لأنزل الله تعالى اسم أبي بكر رضي الله عنه من السماء صديقاً " وقال : " لولا مكان محمد بن سليمان السعيدي من الجهالة لحكمت لهذا الإسناد بالصحة " . 
ووافقه الذهبي . 
تنبيه :
كذا وقع في " المستدرك " : " السعدي " وفي الموضع الآخر : " السعيدي " و كله خطأ و الصواب " العبدي " كما في " الجرح و التعديل " ( 3 / 2 / 269 ) و " الميزان " و " اللسان " . 
هذا وقد جزم الإمام أبو جعفر الطحاوي في " مشكل الآثار " ( 2 / 145 ) بأن سبب تسمية أبي بكر رضي الله عنه و" الصديق " إنما هو سبقه الناس إلى تصديقه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على إتيانه بيت المقدس من مكة , ورجوعه منه إلى منزله بمكة في تلك الليلة , وإن كان المؤمنون يشهدون لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بمثل ذلك إذا وقفوا عليه .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 307

" تنكح المرأة على إحدى خصال ثلاثة , تنكح المرأة على مالها , وتنكح المرأة على جمالها , وتنكح المرأة على دينها , فخذ ذات الدين والخلق تربت يمينك " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 554 :
أخرجه ابن حبان في " صحيحه " ( 1231 ) والحاكم ( 2 / 161 ) وأحمد ( 3 / 80 - 81 ) من طريق سعد بن إسحاق بن كعب بن عجرة عن عمته عن # أبي سعيد الخدري # قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . 
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح الإسناد " . ووافقه الذهبي . 
قلت : ورجاله ثقات معروفون غير عمة سعد واسمها زينب بنت كعب بن عجرة روى عنها ابنا أخويها سعد بن إسحاق هذا وسليمان بن محمد ابنا كعب بن عجرة , وذكرها ابن حبان في " الثقات " , وهي زوجة أبي سعيد الخدري , وذكرها ابن الأثير وابن فتحون في " الصحابة " , وقال ابن حزم . " مجهولة " كما في " الميزان " للذهبي وأقره , ومع ذلك فقد وافق الحاكم على تصحيحه !


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 308

" اللهم أحيني مسكيناً , وأمتني مسكيناً , واحشرني في زمرة المساكين " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 555 :
أخرجه عبد بن حميد في " المنتخب من المسند " ( 110 / 2 ) فقال : حدثني ابن أبي شيبة : حدثنا وكيع عن همام عن قتادة عن أبي عيسى الأسواري عن # أبي سعيد # : أحبوا المساكين فإني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول في دعائه . فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد حسن عندي , رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الشيخين غير أبي عيسى الأسواري فقد وثقه الطبراني وابن حبان فذكره في " الثقات " ( 1 / 271 ) وروى عنه ثلاثة منهم , أحدهم قتادة ولذلك قال البزار : " إنه مشهور " . 
وقول من قال فيه " مجهول " أو " لم يرو عنه غير قتادة " فبحسب علمه وفوق كل ذي علم عليم , فقد جزم في " التهذيب " أنه روى عنه ثابت البناني وقتادة وعاصم الأحول . 
قلت : وهؤلاء جميعاً ثقات فبهم ترتفع الجهالة العينية , وبتوثيق من ذكرنا تزول الجهالة الحالية إن شاء الله تعالى , لاسيما وهو تابعي , ومن مذهب بعض المحدثين كابن رجب وابن كثير تحسين حديث المستور من التابعين , وهذا خير من المستور كما لا يخفى . 
وللحديث طريق أخرى عن أبي سعيد , وشواهد عن أنس بن مالك وعبادة ابن الصامت وابن عباس خرجتها كلها في " إرواء الغليل " ( رقم 853 ) وإنما آثرت إيراد هذه الطريق هنا لأنها مع صلاح سندها عزيزة لم يتعرض لها بذكر كل من تكلم على طرق الحديث كابن الجوزي وابن الملقن في " الخلاصة " وابن حجر في " التلخيص " والسيوطي في " اللآلي " وغيرهم , ولا شك أن الحديث بمجموع طرقه يرتقي إلى درجة الصحة , ولذلك أنكر العلماء على ابن الجوزي إيراده إياه في " الموضوعات " وقال الحافظ في " التلخيص " ( ص 275 ) : " أسرف ابن الجوزي فذكر هذا الحديث في " الموضوعات " , وكأنه أقدم عليه لما رآه مباينا للحال التي مات عليها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأنه كان مكفياً , قال البيهقي : ووجهه عندي أنه لم يسأل حال المسكنة التي يرجع معناها إلى القلة , وإنما سأل المسكنة التي يرجع معناها إلى الإخبات والتواضع " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 309

" يا معشر المهاجرين والأنصار إن من إخوانكم قوماً ليس لهم مال ولا عشيرة , فليضم أحدكم إليه الرجلين أو الثلاثة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 556 :
أخرجه أبو داود ( 2534 ) عن الأسود بن قيس عن نبيح العنزي عن # جابر بن عبد الله # حدث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه أراد أن يغزو فقال : فذكره . 
قال جابر : " فما لأحدنا من ظهر يحمله إلا عقبة كعقبة يعني أحدهم , فضممت إلي اثنين أو ثلاثة . قال : ما لي إلا عقبة كعقبة أحدهم من جملي " . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح , رجاله كلهم ثقات سوى الأسود بن قيس وقد وثقه أبو زرعة والعجلي وابن حبان , وصحح له الترمذي وابن خزيمة وابن حبان والحاكم , فلا يضره بعد هذا ذكر علي بن المديني إياه في جملة المجهولين الذين يروي عنهم الأسود بن قيس .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 310

" لو أنكم تتوكلون على الله حق توكله لرزقكم كما يرزق الطير , تغدو خماصاً , وتروح بطاناً " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 557 :
أخرجه أحمد ( 1 / 30 ) والترمذي ( 2 / 55 - بولاق ) والحاكم ( 4 / 318 ) عن حيوة بن شريح : أخبرني بكر بن عمرو أنه سمع عبد الله بن هبيرة يقول : أنه سمع أبا تميم الجيشاني يقول سمع # عمر بن الخطاب # رضي الله عنه يقول : أنه سمع نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : فذكره . 
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن صحيح " . 
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح الإسناد , وأقره الذهبي .
وأقول : بل هو صحيح على شرط مسلم , فإن رجاله رجال الشيخين غير ابن هبيرة وأبي تميم فمن رجال مسلم وحده . 
وقد تابعه ابن لهيعة عن ابن هبيرة به . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 1 / 52 ) وابن ماجه ( 4164 ) وهو عنده من رواية عبد الله ابن وهب عنه . فالسند صحيح أيضاً .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 311

" يرد الناس كلهم النار ثم يصدرون منها بأعمالهم فأولهم كلمع البرق ثم كمر الريح ثم كحضر الفرس ثم كالراكب ثم كشد الرجال ثم كمشيهم " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 557 :
أخرجه الترمذي ( 2 / 198 ) والدارمي ( 2 / 329 ) والزيادة الأخيرة لهما , وكذا الحاكم ( 2 / 375 و 4 / 586 ) والسياق له , وأحمد ( 1 / 435 ) وأبو يعلى ( 255 / 1 ) من طريق إسرائيل عن السدي قال : سألت مرة الهمداني عن قول الله عز وجل ( وإن منكم إلا واردها كان على ربك حتماً مقضيا ) ? فحدثني أن # عبد الله بن مسعود # حدثهم عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : فذكره . 
والزيادة الأولى لأحمد وأبي يعلى . والثانية للترمذي وأبي يعلى . 
وقال الدارمي وأحمد " عنها " . 
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن " . 
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح على شرط مسلم " . ووافقه الذهبي . 
قلت : وهو كما قالا , ولعل اقتصار الترمذي . إنما هو بسبب أن شعبة قد رواه عن السدي به موقوفاً . أخرجه الترمذي . لكن قال الإمام أحمد : ( 1 / 433 ) : حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن مهدي عن شعبة عن السدي عن مرة عن عبد الله قال : ( وإن منكم إلا واردها ) ? قال : يدخلونها أو يلجونها , ثم يصدرون منها بأعمالهم . قلت له : إسرائيل حدثه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ? قال : نعم , هو عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , أو كلاما هذا معناه . 
وأخرجه الترمذي أيضاً من هذا الوجه إلا أنه قال : " قال شعبة : وقد سمعته من السدي مرفوعاً . ولكني عمداً أدعه " . 
فصح أن الحديث مرفوع , وترك شعبة رفعه , لا يعله ما دام أن شيخه السدي وقد رفعه وهو ثقة احتج به مسلم واسمه إسماعيل بن عبد الرحمن . 
وأما السدي الصغير واسمه محمد بن مروان فهو متهم بالكذب .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 312

" كان يصلي , فإذا سجد وثب الحسن والحسين على ظهره , فإذا أرادوا أن يمنعوهما أشار إليهم أن دعوهما , فلما قضى الصلاة , وضعهما في حجره , وقال : من أحبني فليحب هذين " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 559 :
أخرجه أبو يعلى في " مسنده " ( 60 / 2 ) عن علي بن صالح عن عاصم عن زر , عن # عبد الله بن مسعود # قال : فذكره مرفوعاً . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد حسن , رجاله ثقات , وفي عاصم وهو ابن أبي النجود كلام لا يضر . وعلي بن صالح هو ابن صالح بن حي الهمداني الكوفي .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 313

" أعجزتم أن تكونوا مثل عجوز بني إسرائيل ? فقال أصحابه : يا رسول الله وما عجوز بني إسرائيل ? قال : إن موسى لما سار ببني إسرائيل من مصر , ضلوا الطريق فقال : ما هذا ? فقال علماؤهم : نحن نحدثك , إن يوسف لما حضره الموت أخذ علينا موثقاً من الله أن لا يخرج من مصر حتى ننقل عظامه معنا , قال : فمن يعلم موضع قبره ? قالوا : ما ندري أين قبر يوسف إلا عجوز من بني إسرائيل , فبعث إليها فأتته فقال : دلوني على قبر يوسف , قالت : لا والله لا أفعل حتى تعطيني حكمي , قال : وما حكمك ? قالت : أكون معك في الجنة , فكره أن يعطيها ذلك فأوحى الله إليه أن أعطها حكمها , فانطلقت بهم إلى بحيرة موضع مستنقع ماء , فقالت : انضبوا هذا الماء فأنضبوا , قالت : احفروا واستخرجوا عظام يوسف فلما أقلوها إلى الأرض إذا الطريق مثل ضوء النهار " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 560 :
أخرجه أبو يعلى في " مسنده " ( 344 / 1 ) والحاكم ( 2 / 404 - 405 , 571 - 572 ) من ثلاث طرق عن يونس بن أبي إسحاق عن أبي بردة عن # أبي موسى # قال : " أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أعرابياً فأكرمه فقال له : ائتنا , فأتاه , فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( وفي رواية : نزل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأعرابي فأكرمه , فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : تعهدنا ائتنا , فأتاه الأعرابي فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ) سل حاجتك , فقال : ناقة برحلها وأعنزاً يحلبها أهلي , فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ...‎" فذكره .  
والسياق لأبي يعلى , والزيادات مع الرواية الأخرى للحاكم وقال : " صحيح على شرط الشيخين , وقد حكم أحمد وابن معين أن يونس سمع من أبي بردة حديث ( لا نكاح إلا بولي ) " ووافقه الذهبي . 
وأقول : إنما هو على شرط مسلم وحده , فإن يونس لم يخرج له البخاري في " صحيحه " , وإنما في " جزء القراءة " . 
فائدة : 
كنت استشكلت قديماً قوله في هذا الحديث " عظام يوسف " لأنه يتعارض بظاهره مع الحديث الصحيح : " إن الله حرم على الأرض أن تأكل أجساد الأنبياء " حتى وقفت على حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما . " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما بدن , قال له تميم الداري : ألا أتخذ لك منبراً يا رسول الله يجمع أو يحمل عظامك ? قال : بلى فاتخذ له منبراً مرقاتين " .  
أخرجه أبو داود ( 1081 ) بإسناد جيد على شرط مسلم . 
فعلمت منه أنهم كانوا يطلقون " العظام " , ويريدون البدن كله , من باب إطلاق الجزء وإرادة الكل , كقوله تعالى *( وقرآن الفجر )* أي : صلاة الفجر . 
فزال الإشكال والحمد لله , فكتبت هذا لبيانه .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 314

" لا تصلوا عند طلوع الشمس , ولا عند غروبها فإنها تطلع وتغرب على قرن شيطان وصلوا بين ذلك ما شئتم " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 561 :
رواه أبو يعلى في " مسنده " ( 200 / 2 ) حدثنا محمد بن عبد الله بن نمير حدثنا روح حدثنا أسامة بن زيد عن حفص بن عبيد الله عن # أنس بن مالك # : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد حسن رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الشيخين , غير أسامة بن زيد وهو الليثي , وفيه كلام من قبل حفظه , والمتقرر أنه حسن الحديث إذا لم يخالف , وقد استشهد به مسلم . 
وللحديث شاهد من حديث علي مرفوعاً بلفظ : " لا تصلوا بعد العصر , إلا أن تصلوا والشمس مرتفعة " . 
أخرجه أبو يعلى في " مسنده " ( 30 / 1 و 40 / 2 ) من طريق سفيان وشعبة وجرير بن عبد الحميد عن منصور بن المعتمر عن هلال بن يساف عن وهب بن الأجدع عن علي به . 
وهذا إسناد صحيح , وقد أخرجه أبو داود وغيره كما تقدم برقم ( 200 ) . 
وفي هذين الحديثين دليل على أن ما اشتهر في كتب الفقه من المنع عن الصلاة بعد العصر مطلقاً ولو كانت الشمس مرتفعة نقية مخالف لصريح هذين الحديثين وحجتهم في ذلك الأحاديث المعروفة في النهي عن الصلاة بعد العصر , مطلقاً , غير أن الحديثين المذكورين يقيدان تلك الأحاديث فاعلمه .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 315

" كل شيء ليس من ذكر الله عز وجل فهو لغو ولهو أو سهو إلا أربع خصال : مشي الرجل بين الغرضين , وتأديبه فرسه , وملاعبته أهله , وتعلم السباحة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 562 :
أخرجه النسائي في " كتاب عشرة النساء " ( ق 74 / 2 ) والزيادة له , والطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( 1 / 89 / 2 ) وأبو نعيم في " أحاديث أبي القاسم الأصم " ( ق 17 - 18 ) من طريقين عن محمد بن سلمة عن أبي عبد الرحيم عن عبد الوهاب ابن بخت عن عطاء بن أبي رباح قال : " رأيت جابر بن عبد الله وجابر بن عمير الأنصاريين يرتميان , فمل أحدهما فجلس فقال له الآخر : كسلت ? سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح رجاله ثقات رجال مسلم غير عبد الوهاب بن بخت وهو ثقة اتفاقاً . 
وقال المنذري في " الترغيب " ( 2 / 170 ) بعد أن عزاه لـ " المعجم "  : " بإسناد جيد " . وقال الهيثمي في " المجمع " ( 6 / 269 ) : " رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " و " الكبير " والبزار , ورجال الطبراني رجال الصحيح , خلا عبد الوهاب بن بخت وهو ثقة " . 
قلت : وأبو عبد الرحيم اسمه خالد بن أبي يزيد بن سماك بن رستم الأموي مولاهم الحراني . 
ثم أخرجه النسائي من طريق محمد بن وهب بن أبي كريمة الحراني عن محمد ابن سلمة عن أبي عبد الرحيم قال : حدثني عبد الرحيم الزهري عن عطاء بن أبي رباح به .  
فجعل عبد الرحيم الزهري مكان عبد الوهاب بن بخت . 
ومحمد بن وهب هذا صدوق , ويرجح روايته متابعتان :
الأولى : ما عند النسائي عن سعيد بن حفص قال : حدثنا موسى بن أعين عن خالد بن أبي يزيد أبي عبد الرحيم عن الزهري عن عطاء به . 
والأخرى : ما عند أبي نعيم عن يزيد بن سنان عن عبد الرحيم بن عطاف ابن صفوان الزهري عن عطاء به . 
لكن في طريق المتابعة الأولى سعيد بن حفص وهو أبو عمرو الحراني وهو صدوق تغير في آخره . 
وفي الأخرى يزيد بن سنان وهو أبو فروة الرهاوي وهو ضعيف , وأيضاً فلم نجد في الرواة " عبد الرحيم الزهري " فضلاً عن " عبد الرحيم بن عطاف بن صفوان الزهري " ولا ذكروا في شيوخ أبي عبد الرحيم الزهري وهو عند الاطلاق الإمام محمد بن مسلم بن شهاب فهذا كله يجعل رواية محمد بن وهب مرجوحة لمخالفتها للطريقين عن محمد بن سلمة إحداهما عن إسحاق ابن راهويه والأخرى : عن أبي الأصبغ عبد العزيز بن يحيى الحراني , وهو صدوق ربما وهم . والأول , حافظ ثقة ثبت مشهور . 
ومما يرجح رواية ابن سلمة هذه على رواية ابن أعين , أنه ابن أخت خالد بن أبي يزيد , فهو بحديثه أعرف من ابن أعين , فروايته أرجح من روايته عند الاختلاف . 
ويمكن أن يقال : إن لخالد فيه شيخين : أحدهما عبد الوهاب بن بخت , والآخر الزهري , فكان تارة يرويه عن هذا , وتارة عن هذا , فروى كل من ابني سلمة وأعين ما سمع منه . وكان هذا الجمع لابد من المصير إليه لولا أن في الطريق إلى ابن أعين سعيدا الذي كان تغير , وأنهم لم يذكروا في شيوخ خالد الإمام الزهري . والله أعلم . 
وقد وجدت للحديث ثلاث شواهد دون ذكر السباحة . 
الأول : عن عقبة بن عامر الجهني مرفوعاً به و زاد : " فإنهن من الحق " . 
أخرجه الترمذي ( 1 / 308 ) والدارمي ( 2 / 205 ) وابن ماجه ( 2811 ) وأحمد ( 4 / 144 , 148 ) من طريق عبد الله بن زيد الأزرق عنه . 
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن صحيح " . 
الثاني : عن عبد الله بن عمرو مرفوعاً بالزيادة . 
أخرجه المخلص في " الفوائد المنتقاة " ( 3 / 144 / 2 ) من طريق هارون بن عبد الله أنبأنا محمد بن الحسن قال : حدثني سليمان بن بلال عن ابن عجلان عن عمرو ابن شعيب عن أبيه عنه . 
لكن محمد بن الحسن هو ابن زبالة , وهو متهم بالكذب , فلا يستشهد به . 
الثالث : عن عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي حسين أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : فذكره . 
أخرجه الترمذي عن محمد بن إسحاق عنه . 
قلت : وهو مرسل , رجاله ثقات .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 316

" كان يسلم تسليمة واحدة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 564 :
أخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الأوسط " ( 1 / 42 / 2 - زوائد المعجمين ) حدثنا معاذ حدثنا عبد الله بن عبد الوهاب حدثنا عبد الوهاب بن عبد المجيد الثقفي عن حميد عن # أنس # به مرفوعاً . 
وقال : " لم يرفعه عن حميد إلا عبد الوهاب " . 
قلت : وهو ثقة احتج به الشيخان , وقال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " ثقة تغير قبل موته بثلاث سنين " . 
قلت : لكن قال الذهبي : " قلت : لكن ما ضر تغيره حديثه , فإنه ما حدث بحديث في زمن التغير " . 
والحديث رواه البيهقي أيضاً في " السنن " ( 2 / 179 ) من طريق أبي بكر بن إسحاق أنبأ أبو المثنى حدثنا عبد الله بن عبد الوهاب الحجبي به . 
وعزاه الزيلعي في " نصب الراية " ( 1 / 433 - 434 ) للبيهقي في " المعرفة " , وسكت عليه , وقال الحافظ في " الدراية " ( ص 90 ) : " ورجاله ثقات " . 
وأورده الهيثمي في " مجمع الزوائد ( 2 / 134 - 146 ) بلفظ : " كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبو بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما يفتتحون القراءة بالحمد لله رب العالمين , ويسلمون تسليمة . 
قلت في " الصحيح " بعضه رواه البزار والطبراني في " الكبير " و " الأوسط " بالتسليمة الواحدة فقط . 
ورجاله رجال الصحيح " . 
قلت : في هذا الإطلاق نظر , فإن راويه عن عبد الله بن عبد الوهاب إنما هو معاذ وهو وإن كان ثقة فليس من رجال الصحيح وهو معاذ بن المثنى ابن معاذ بن نصر بن حسان أبو المثنى العنبري , ترجمه الخطيب في " تاريخ بغداد " ( 13 / 131 ) ووثقه , وأرخ وفاته سنة ( 288 ) .
ثم وجدت لحديث أنس طريقاً أخرى فقال ابن أبي شيبة في " المصنف " ( 1 / 118 / 1 ) : أنبأنا يونس بن محمد قال : أنبأنا جرير بن حازم عن أيوب عن أنس . " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سلم تسليمة " . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الشيخين , لكن أيوب وهو السختياني رأى أنس بن مالك , ولم يثبت سماعه منه , فقال ابن حبان في " الثقات " : " قيل : إنه سمع من أنس , ولا يصح ذلك عندي " . 
وجملة القول : أن هذا الحديث صحيح , وهو أصح الأحاديث التي وردت في التسليمة الواحدة في الصلاة , وقد ساق البيهقي قسماً منها , ولا تخلو أسانيدها من ضعف , ولكنها في الجملة تشهد لهذا , وقال البيهقي عقبها : " وروي عن جماعة من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم , أنهم سلموا تسليمة واحدة , وهو من الاختلاف المباح , والاقتصار على الجائز " . 
وذكر نحوه الترمذي عن الصحابة . ثم قال : " قال الشافعي : إن شاء سلم تسليمة واحدة , وإن شاء سلم تسليمتين " . 
قلت : التسليمة الواحدة فرض لابد منه لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ... وتحليلها التسليم " . 
والتسليمتان سنة , ويجوز ترك الآخرى أحياناً لهذا الحديث . 
ولقد كان هديه صلى الله عليه وسلم في الخروج من الصلاة على وجوه : 
الأول : الاقتصار على التسليمة الواحدة . كما سبق . 
الثاني : أن يقول عن يمينه : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله , وعن يساره : السلام عليكم . 
الثالث : مثل الذي قبله إلا أنه يزيد في الثانية أيضاً : " ورحمة الله " . 
الرابع : مثل الذي قبله , إلا أنه يزيد في التسليمة الأولى " وبركاته " . 
وكل ذلك ثبت في الأحاديث , وقد ذكرت مخرجيها في " صفة صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " فمن شاء راجعه .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 317

" إذا رجعت إلى بيتك فمرهم فليحسنوا غذاء رباعهم ومرهم فليقلموا أظفارهم ولا يبطوا بها ضروع مواشيهم إذا حلبوا " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 567 :
رواه الإمام أحمد ( 3 / 484 ) حدثنا أبو النضر حدثنا المرجى بن رجاء اليشكري قال : حدثني سلم بن عبد الرحمن قال : سمعت # سوادة بن الربيع # قال : أتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فسألته فأمر لي بذود ثم قال لي : فذكره .
وهذا سند حسن : أبو النضر هو هاشم بن القاسم ثقة ثبت , والمرجى وسلم بن عبد الرحمن صدوقان كما في " التقريب " , وفي المرجى كلام لا يضر إن شاء الله تعالى ولذلك قواه الهيثمي حيث قال : ( 8 / 196 ) رواه أحمد وإسناده جيد .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 318

" لا غرار في صلاة , ولا تسليم " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 567 :
أخرجه أبو داود ( 928 ) والحاكم ( 1 / 264 ) كلاهما عن الإمام أحمد وهذا في " المسند " ( 2 / 461 ) والطحاوي في " مشكل الآثار " ( 2 / 229 ) من طريق عبد الرحمن بن مهدي عن سفيان عن أبي مالك الأشجعي عن أبي حازم عن # أبي هريرة # عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم به . زاد أبو داود . 
" قال أحمد : يعني - فيما أرى - أن لا تسلم , ولا يسلم عليك , ويغرر الرجل بصلاته , فينصرف وهو فيها شاك " . 
ثم روى أحمد عن سفيان قال : سمعت أبي يقول : سألت أبا عمرو الشيباني عن قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " لا إغرار في الصلاة " فقال : إنما هو " لا غرار في الصلاة " , ومعنى ( غرار ) , يقول : لا يخرج منها , وهو يظن أنه قد بقي عليه منها شيء , حتى يكون على اليقين والكمال " . 
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح على شرط مسلم " . 
ووافقه الذهبي . وهو كما قالا . 
فائدة : 
قال ابن الأثير في " النهاية " : " ( الغرار ) النقصان , وغرار النوم قلته , ويريد بـ ( غرار الصلاة ) نقصان هيأتها وأركانها , و( غرار التسليم ) أن يقول المجيب " وعليك " ولا يقول " السلام " , وقيل : أراد بالغرار النوم , أي ليس في الصلاة نوم .
و" التسليم " يروى بالنصب والجر , فمن جره كان معطوفاً على الصلاة كما تقدم , ومن نصب كان معطوفاً على الغرار , ويكون المعنى : لا نقص ولا تسليم في صلاة , لأن الكلام في الصلاة بغير كلامها لا يجوز " . 
قلت : ومن الواضح أن تفسير الإمام أحمد المتقدم , إنما هو على رواية النصب , فإذا صحت هذه الرواية , فلا ينبغي تفسير " غرار التسليم " بحيث يشمل تسليم غير المصلي على المصلي , كما هو ظاهر كلام الإمام أحمد , وإنما يقتصر فيه على تسليم المصلي على من سلم عليه , فإنهم قد كانوا في أول الأمر يردون السلام في الصلاة , ثم نهاهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , وعليه يكون هذا الحديث من الأدلة على ذلك . 
وأما حمله على تسليم غير المصلي على المصلي , فليس بصواب لثبوت تسليم الصحابة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في غير ما حديث واحد , دون إنكار منه عليهم , بل أيدهم على ذلك بأن رد السلام عليهم بالإشارة , من ذلك حديث ابن عمر قال :‎ " خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى قباء , يصلي فيه , قال : فجاءته الأنصار , فسلموا عليه , وهو يصلي , قال : فقلت لبلال : كيف رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يرد عليهم حين كانوا يسلمون عليه , وهو يصلي , قال : يقول : هكذا , وبسط كفه , وبسط جعفر بن عون - أحد رواة الحديث - كفه وجعل بطنه أسفل , وجعل ظهره إلى فوق " . 
أخرجه أبو داود وغيره , وهو حديث صحيح كما بينته في تعليقي على " كتاب الأحكام " لعبد الحق الإشبيلي ( رقم الحديث 1369 ) , ثم في " صحيح أبي داود " ( 860 ) وقد احتج به الإمام أحمد نفسه وذهب إلى العمل به , فقال إسحاق بن منصور المروزي في " المسائل " ( ص 22 ) : قلت : تسلم على القوم , وهم في الصلاة ? قال : نعم , فذكر قصة بلال حين سأله ابن عمر : كيف كان يرد ? قال : كان يشير . 
قال المروزي : " قال إسحاق كما قال " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 319

" لما أسن صلى الله عليه وسلم , وحمل اللحم اتخذ عموداً في مصلاه يعتمد عليه " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 569 :
أخرجه أبو داود ( 948 ) : حدثنا عبد السلام بن عبد الرحمن الوابصي حدثنا أبي عن شيبان عن حصين بن عبد الرحمن عن هلال بن يساف قال : " قدمت الرقة , فقال لي بعض أصحابي : هل لك في رجل من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ? قال : قلت : غنيمة , فدفعنا إلى وابصة , قلت لصاحبي : نبدأ فننظر إلى دله , فإذا عليه قلنسوة لاطئة , ذات أذنين , وبرنس خز أغبر , وإذا هو معتمد على عصا في صلاته , فقلنا ( له ) بعد أن سلمنا ? قال : حدثتني # أم قيس بنت محصن # : " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما أسن ...‎"‎. 
قلت : وهذا إسناد رجاله كلهم ثقات غير عبد الرحمن الوابصي والد عبد السلام , واسم أبيه صخر بن عبد الرحمن , قال عبد الحق الإشبيلي في " الأحكام " ( رقم 1389 - بتحقيقي ) : " كان قاضي حلب والرقة , ولا أعلم روى عنه إلا ابنه عبد السلام " . 
قلت : ولذلك قال عنه الحافظ ابن حجر في " التقريب " : " مجهول " . 
وأقول : لكنه لم يتفرد به , فقد تابعه إبراهيم بن إسحاق الزهري حدثنا عبيد الله بن موسى أنبأ شيبان بن عبد الرحمن به .‎
أخرجه الحاكم ( 1 / 264 - 265 ) وعند البيهقي ( 2 / 288 ) .
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح على شرط الشيخين " ووافقه الذهبي . 
قلت : وإنما هو على شرط مسلم وحده , فإن هلال بن يساف لم يحتج به البخاري في " صحيحه " , وإنما روى له تعليقاً . 
ثم استدركت فقلت : ليس هو على شرط مسلم أيضاً , لأن عبيد الله بن موسى وهو أبو محمد العبسي وإن كان مسلم قد احتج به , فليس هو من شيوخه وإنما روى عنه بالواسطة , والراوي عنه هنا إبراهيم بن إسحاق الزهري , لم يرو له مسلم أصلاً  وكذا سائر الستة , نعم هو ثقة فاضل كما قال الخطيب في ترجمته ( 6 / 25 ) فعلى هذا فالحديث صحيح فقط , ليس هو على شرط الشيخين كما ادعى الحاكم , ولا هو بالضعيف كما يشعر بذلك كلام الحافظ الإشبيلي المتقدم , ومن أجل ذلك كتبت هذا .  
والموفق الله تعالى .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 320

" ليس المؤمن بالطعان ولا باللعان ولا بالفاحش ولا بالبذي " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 571 :
أخرجه الإمام أحمد ( 1 / 404 - 405 ) وابن أبي شيبة في " كتاب الإيمان " ( برقم 80 بتحقيقي ) قالا : حدثنا محمد بن سابق حدثنا إسرائيل عن الأعمش عن إبراهيم عن علقمة عن # عبد الله بن مسعود # قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , فذكره . 
ومن طريق ابن أبي شيبة أخرجه البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( 332 ) , ورواه الترمذي ( 1 / 357 ) والحاكم ( 1 / 12 ) وأبو نعيم في " الحلية " ( 4 / 235 , 5 / 58 ) والخطيب ( 5 / 339 ) من طريقين آخرين عن ابن سابق به . 
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن غريب , وقد روي عن عبد الله من غير هذا الوجه " . 
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح على شرط الشيخين " . ووافقه الذهبي . 
قلت : وهو كما قالا , ولكنه قد أعل , فقال المناوي في " فيض القدير " بعد أن نقل عن الترمذي تحسينه إياه : " ولم يبين المانع من صحته " . 
قال ابن القطان : " ولا ينبغي أن يصح , لأن فيه محمد بن سابق البغدادي , وهو ضعيف , وإن كان مشهوراً , وربما وثقه بعضهم " .
وقال الدارقطني : " روي مرفوعاً وموقوفاً , والوقف أصح " . 
قلت : وفي إطلاق ابن القطان الضعف على ابن سابق نظر ظاهر , فإنه لا سلف له في ذلك سوى ابن معين , وقد وثقه العجلي , وقال يعقوب بن شيبة : كان شيخاً صدوقاً ثقة , وليس ممن يوصف بالضبط للحديث , وقال النسائي : ليس به بأس , وقال أبو حاتم : يكتب حديثه ولا يحتج به . 
أقول : فمثله حسن الحديث على أقل الأحوال , لأن جرحه غير مفسر , أضف إلى ذلك أن الشيخين قد احتجا به . وقد قال الذهبي فيه : " وهو ثقة عندي " . 
وقال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " صدوق " . 
وذكر الخطيب عن ابن أبي شيبة أنه ذكر حديث محمد بن سابق هذا فقال : " إن كان حفظه , فهو حديث غريب " . 
وعن علي بن المديني أنه قال : " هذا حديث منكر من حديث إبراهيم عن علقمة , وإنما هذا من حديث أبي وائل من غير حديث الأعمش " . 
قال الخطيب : " قلت : رواه ليث بن أبي سليم عن زبيد اليامي عن أبي وائل عن عبد الله إلا أنه وقفه ولم يرفعه , ورواه إسحاق بن زياد العطار الكوفي - وكان صدوقاً - عن إسرائيل فخالف فيه محمد بن سابق " . 
قلت : ثم ساق سنده إلى العطار عن إسرائيل عن محمد بن عبد الرحمن عن الحكم عن إبراهيم عن علقمة عن عبد الله به مرفوعاً . 
قلت : إسحاق بن زياد العطار هذا لم أجد من ذكره سوى الخطيب في هذا الموضع , ومخالفته لمحمد بن سابق في إسناده , مما يستبعد أن ترجح عليه . 
نعم من الممكن أن يقال : إذا كانت روايته محفوظة , فيكون لإسرائيل في هذا الحديث إسنادان عن إبراهيم , حفظ أحدهما محمد بن سابق والآخر إسحاق ابن زياد .  
وقد وجدت لروايته عن محمد بن عبد الرحمن متابعاً , رواه إسماعيل بن أبان حدثنا صباح بن يحيى عن ابن أبي ليلى عن الحكم عن إبراهيم به . 
أخرجه الحاكم ( 1 / 13 ) شاهداً , وقال : " محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى , وإن كان ينسب إلى سوء الحفظ , فإنه أحد فقهاء الإسلام وقضاتهم " . 
وللحديث طريق أخرى عن ابن مسعود يدل على أنه حديث محفوظ , وليس بمنكر , يرويه أبو بكر بن عياش عن الحسن بن عمرو الفقيمي عن محمد بن عبد الرحمن ابن يزيد عن أبيه عن عبد الله مرفوعاً به . 
أخرجه البخاري في " الأدب " ( 312 ) وابن حبان في " صحيحه " ( 48 ) والحاكم ( 1 / 12 ) وأحمد ( 2 / 416 ) .
وقال الحاكم : " على شرطهما " . 
قلت : بل هو صحيح فقط , ليس على شرطهما , فإن محمد بن عبد الرحمن ابن يزيد , لم يخرجا له , وأبو بكر بن عياش , لم يخرج له مسلم .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 321

" إذا قام الإمام في الركعتين , فإن ذكر قبل أن يستوي قائماً فليجلس , فإن استوى قائماً فلا يجلس , ويسجد سجدتي السهو " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 573 :
أخرجه أبو داود ( 1036 ) وابن ماجه ( 1208 ) والدارقطني ( 145 ) والبيهقي ( 2 / 343 ) وأحمد ( 4 / 253 , 253 - 254 ) من طريق جابر الجعفي , قال : حدثنا المغيرة بن شبيل الأحمسي عن قيس بن أبي حازم عن # المغيرة بن شعبة # قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد رجاله ثقات غير جابر الجعفي , وهو ضعيف رافضي وقال أبو داود عقب الحديث : " وليس في كتابي عن جابر الجعفي إلا هذا الحديث " . 
قلت : وقال الحافظ في " التلخيص " ( 2 / 4 ) : " وهو ضعيف جداً " . 
قلت : قال ابن الملقن في " خلاصة البدر المنير " ( ق 68 / 2 ) عقبه : " قال في " المعرفة " : لا يحتج به , غير أنه روي من وجهين آخرين , واشتهر بين الفقهاء " . 
قلت : الوجهان المشار إليهما , أخرجهما الطحاوي , وأحدهما عند أبي داود وغيره عن المغيرة . 
" أنه صلى فنهض في الركعتين , فسبحوا به , فمضى فلما أتم صلاته سجد سجدتي السهو فلما انصرف , قال : إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صنع كما صنعت " . 
قال الحافظ : " ورواه الحاكم - يعني من أحد الوجهين - ومن حديث ابن عباس , ومن حديث عقبة بن عامر مثله " . 
قلت : وأنت ترى أنه من فعله صلى الله عليه وسلم , وحديثنا قولي , وأنه ليس فيه التفصيل الذي في هذا من الاستواء قائماً أو قبله . 
وقد وجدت لجابر الجعفي متابعين لم أر من نبه عليهما ممن خرج الحديث من المتأخرين , بل أعلوه جميعاً به , و سبقهم إلى ذلك الحافظ عبد الحق الإشبيلي في " أحكامه " كما نبهت عليه في تحقيقي له , ( التعليق رقم 901 ) , ولذلك رأيت لزاماً علي ذكرهما حتى لا يظن ظان أن الحديث ضعيف لرواية جابر له . 
الأول : قيس بن الربيع عن المغيرة بن شبيل عن قيس قال : " صلى بنا المغيرة بن شعبة , فقام في الركعتين , فسبح الناس خلفه , فأشار إليهم أن قوموا , فلما قضى صلاته , سلم وسجد سجدتي السهو , ثم قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : إذا استتم أحدكم قائماً , فليصل , وليسجد سجدتي السهو , وإن لم يستتم قائماً , فليجلس , ولا سهو عليه " . 
والآخر : إبراهيم بن طهمان عن المغيرة بن شبيل به نحوه بلفظ : " فقلنا : سبحان الله , فأومى , وقال : سبحان الله , فمضى في صلاته , فلما قضى صلاته سجد سجدتين , وهو جالس ثم قال : إذا صلى أحدكم , فقام من الجلوس , فإن لم يستتم قائماً فليجلس , وليس عليه سجدتان , فإن استوى قائماً فليمض في صلاته , وليسجد سجدتين وهو جالس " . 
أخرجه عنهما الطحاوي ( 1 / 355 ) . 
وقيس بن الربيع , وإن كان فيه ضعف من قبل حفظه , فإن متابعة إبراهيم بن طهمان له , وهو ثقة , مما يقوي حديثه , وهو وإن كان لم يقع في روايته التصريح برفع الحديث , فهو مرفوع قطعاً , لأن التفصيل الذي فيه لا يقال من قبل الرأي لاسيما والحديث في جميع الطرق عن المغيرة مرفوع , فثبت الحديث والحمد لله . 
وهو يدل على أن الذي يمنع القائم من الجلوس للتشهد إنما هو إذا استتم قائماً , فأما إذا لم يستتم قائماً فعليه الجلوس ففيه إبطال القول الوارد في بعض المذاهب أنه إذا كان أقرب إلى القيام لم يرجع . وإذا كان أقرب إلى القعود قعد فإن هذا التفصيل مع كونه مما لا أصل له في السنة فهو مخالف للحديث , فتشبث به وعض عليه بالنواجذ , ودع عنك آراء الرجال , فإنه إذا ورد الأثر بطل النظر , وإذا ورد نهر الله بطل نهر معقل .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 322

" تخرج الدابة , فتسم الناس على خراطيمهم , ثم يعمرون فيكم حتى يشترى الرجل البعير , فيقول : ممن اشتريته ? فيقول : اشتريته من أحد المخطمين " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 576 :
أخرجه أحمد ( 5 / 268 ) والبخاري في " التاريخ الكبير " ( 3 / 2 / 172 ) والبغوي في " حديث علي بن الجعد " ( 172 / 2 ) وأبو نعيم في " أخبار أصبهان " ( 2  / 124 ) من طرق عن عبد العزيز بن أبي سلمة الماجشون عن عمر بن عبد الرحمن بن عطية بن دلاف المزني عن # أبي أمامة # يرفعه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم به . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات معروفون غير عمر هذا , فقد ترجمه ابن أبي حاتم , فقال ( 3 / 1 / 121 ) : " روي عن أبي أمامة , وأبيه , روى عنه مالك وعبيد الله العمري وقريش ابن حيان وعبد العزيز بن أبي سلمة " . 
ولم يذكر فيه جرحاً ولا تعديلاً . ولكن رواية مالك عنه تعديل له , فقد قال ابن معين : " كل من روى عنه مالك فهو ثقة إلا عبد الكريم " . 
وكذلك قال ابن حبان . وكأن هذا هو مستند الهيثمي في توثيقه إياه بقوله في " المجمع " ( 8 / 6 ) : " رواه أحمد , ورجاله رجال الصحيح غير عمر بن عبد الرحمن بن عطية وهو ثقة " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 323

" دعها عنك ـ يعني الوسادة ـ إن استطعت أن تسجد على الأرض وإلا فأوم إيماء واجعل سجودك أخفض من ركوعك " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 577 :
أخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( 3 / 189 / 2 ) : حدثنا عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل : حدثني شباب العصفري أنبأنا سهل أبو عتاب أنبأنا حفص بن سليمان عن قيس بن مسلم عن طارق بن شهاب عن # ابن عمر # قال : " عاد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رجلاً من أصحابه مريضاً , وأنا معه , فدخل عليه , وهو يصلي على عود , فوضع جبهته على العود , فأومأ إليه فطرح العود , وأخذ وسادة فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ...‎" فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات , وإليك البيان : 
أولاً : طارق بن شهاب , وهو أبو عبد الله الكوفي , صحابي صغير , رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , ولم يسمع منه , وهو يروي كثيراً عن عبد الله بن مسعود , رضي الله عنهما . احتج به الشيخان وأصحاب السنن الأربعة . 
ثانياً : قيس بن مسلم , وهو أبو عمرو الكوفي الجدلي ثقة احتج به الستة أيضاً . 
ثالثاً : حفص بن سليمان . هو إما حفص بن سليمان الأسدي أبو عمر البزار الكوفي القاري , وإما حفص بن سليمان المنقري التميمي البصري , فإن كان الأول فهو متروك الحديث , وإن كان الآخر , فهو ثقة . ولكل من الاحتمالين وجه , أما الأول فلأنه كوفي , وقيس بن مسلم كوفي أيضاً , لكن الراوي عنه سهل أبو عتاب بصري كما يأتي . وأما الآخر , فعلى العكس من ذلك , فإنه بصري والراوي عنه كذلك , ولكن شيخه كوفي كما رأيت . ولذلك لم أستطع القطع بأنه هو , وأما الهيثمي فقد قطع بذلك , ولا أدري ما الذي برره له , ولكنه قد وقع في وهم عجيب فقال ( 2 / 148 ) : " ورواه الطبراني في " الكبير " , وفيه حفص بن سليمان المنقري , وهو متروك , واختلفت الرواية عن أحمد في توثيقه , والصحيح أنه ضعفه . والله أعلم " . 
قلت : فاختلط على الهيثمي حفص بن سليمان القاري الكوفي بحفص بن سليمان المنقري البصري , فالأول هو المتروك بخلاف الآخر , كما عرفت , وهو الذي اختلفت الرواية عن أحمد فيه . لا المنقري , فراجع ترجمته في " التهذيب " إن شئت . 
رابعاً : سهل أبو عتاب , وهو سهل بن حماد أبو عتاب الدلال البصري , وهو ثقة من رجال مسلم والأربعة . 
خامساً : شباب العصفري , وهذا لقبه واسمه خليفة بن خياط العصفري وهو ثقة من شيوخ البخاري وممن احتج بهم في " صحيحه " . 
سادساً : عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل , فهو ثقة مشهور احتج به النسائي . 
قلت : ومن هذا التخريج يتبين أن رجال الإسناد كلهم ثقات لا شك فيهم سوى حفص بن سليمان , فإن كان هو المنقري كما جزم به الهيثمي فالسند صحيح كما قلنا أولاً وإلا فلا . وقد كنت جزمت بالأول قديماً , تبعاً للحافظ الهيثمي , وذلك في كتابي " تخريج صفة صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " , ثم بدا لي التوقف عنه , لهذا التحقيق الذي ذكرته . 
نعم للحديث طريق أخرى عن ابن عمر يتقوى به , يرويه سريج بن يونس حدثنا قران بن تمام عن عبيد الله بن عمر عن نافع عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من استطاع منكم أن يسجد فليسجد , ومن لم يستطع , فلا يرفع إلى جبهته شيئاً يسجد عليه , ولكن بركوعه وسجوده يوميء برأسه " . 
أخرجه الطبراني في " الأوسط " ( 1 / 43 / 1 - من زوائده ) : حدثنا محمد ابن عبد الله بن بكير حدثنا سريج بن يونس به . وقال : " لم يروه عن عبيد الله إلا قران تفرد به سريج " . 
قلت : وهو ثقة من رجال الشيخين , وكذا من فوقه سوى قران بضم أوله وتشديد الراء , فهو صدوق ربما أخطأ , كما في " التقريب " , فالسند جيد , لولا أنني لم أجد ترجمة لمحمد بن عبد الله بن بكير شيخ الطبراني , لكن الظاهر أنه لم يتفرد به , كما يشعر به قوله " تفرد به سريج " . 
ولعله لذلك قال الحافظ الهيثمي ( 2 / 149 ) : " رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " , ورجاله موثقون , ليس فيهم كلام يضر . 
والله أعلم " . 
وله شاهد من حديث جابر نحو حديث ابن عمر الأول . يرويه سفيان الثوري عن أبي الزبير عن جابر به . 
أخرجه البزار ( ص 66 - زوائده ) والبيهقي . 
ورجال إسناده ثقات , وليس له علة تقدح في صحته , سوى عنعنة أبي الزبير , فإنه كان مدلساً , وبها أعله الحافظ عبد الحق الإشبيلي في " أحكامه " ( رقم 1383 - بتحقيقي ) , ومع ذلك صرح الحافظ ابن حجر في " بلوغه " أنه قوي . فالله أعلم . 
والذي لا شك فيه أن الحديث بمجموع طرقه صحيح . والله تعالى هو الموفق . 
وقد روى أبو عوانة في " مسنده " ( 2 / 338 ) عن عمر بن محمد قال : دخلنا على حفص بن عاصم نعوده في شكوى قال : فحدثنا قال : " دخل علي عمي عبد الله بن عمر قال : فوجدني قد كسرت لي نمرقة يعني الوسادة قال : وبسطت عليها خمرة , قال : فأنا أسجد عليها , قال : فقال لي : يا ابن أخي لا تصنع هذا , تناول الأرض بوجهك , فإن لم تقدر على ذلك , فأومئ برأسك إيماء " . 
وسنده صحيح على شرط الشيخين .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 324

" من خبب خادماً على أهلها , فليس منا , ومن أفسد امرأة على زوجها فليس منا " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 580 :
أخرجه الإمام أحمد ( 2 / 397 ) : حدثنا أبو الجواب حدثنا عمار بن رزيق عن عبد الله بن عيسى عن عكرمة عن يحيى بن يعمر عن # أبي هريرة # قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال مسلم , وأبو الجواب اسمه الأحوص بن جواب . وقد توبع , فأخرجه أبو داود ( 5170 ) وابن حبان ( 1319 ) من طريقين آخرين عن عمار بن رزيق به . 
وللحديث شاهد من حديث ابن عباس مرفوعاً نحوه . أخرجه الضياء في " المختارة " ( 64 / 25 / 2 ) وآخر من رواية بريدة بن الحصيب بلفظ : " ليس منا من حلف بالأمانة ومن خبب على امرئ زوجته أو مملوكه , فليس منا " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 325

" ليس منا من حلف بالأمانة , ومن خبب على امرئ زوجته أو مملوكه فليس منا " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 581 :
أخرجه أحمد ( 5 / 352 ) : حدثنا وكيع حدثنا الوليد بن ثعلبة عن # عبد الله بن بريدة عن أبيه # قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . 
وأخرجه ابن حبان ( 1318 ) من طريق وكيع به نحوه . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الشيخين غير الوليد هذا وقد وثقه ابن معين وابن حبان , وقد صحح إسناده المنذري في " الترغيب " ( 3 / 93 ) . 
خبب : بفتح الخاء المعجمة وتشديد الباء الموحدة الأولى معناه خدع وأفسد .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 326

" إن صاحبكم تغسله الملائكة . يعني حنظلة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 581 : 
رواه الحاكم ( 3 / 204 ) والبيهقي في " السنن " ( 4 / 15 ) عن ابن إسحاق حدثني # يحيى بن عباد بن عبد الله عن أبيه عن جده # رضي الله عنه قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول عند قتل حنظلة بن أبي عامر بعد أن التقى هو وأبو سفيان بن الحارث حين علاه شداد بن الأسود بالسيف فقتله , فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . 
فسألوا صاحبته فقالت : إنه خرج لما سمع لهائعة وهو جنب , فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لذلك غسلته الملائكة . 
وقال : " صحيح على شرط مسلم " وسكت عنه الذهبي وإنما هو حسن فقط لأن ابن إسحاق إنما أخرج له مسلم في المتابعات . 
وله شاهد أخرجه ابن عساكر ( 2 / 296 / 1 ) عن عبد الوهاب بن عطاء أنبأنا سعيد بن أبي عروبة عن قتادة عن أنس بن مالك قال : " افتخر الحيان من الأوس والخزرج فقال الأوس : منا غسيل الملائكة حنظلة ابن الراهب , ومنا من اهتز له عرش الرحمن , ومنا من حمته الدبر عاصم بن ثابت بن الأفلح , ومنا من أجيزت شهادته بشهادة رجلين خزيمة بن ثابت , قال : فقال الخزرجيون : منا أربعة جمعوا القرآن لم يجمعه أحد غيرهم : زيد بن ثابت وأبو زيد وأبي بن كعب ومعاذ بن جبل " . 
وقال ابن عساكر : " هذا حديث حسن صحيح " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 327

" لو كان بعدي نبي لكان عمر " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 582 : 
رواه الترمذي ( 2 / 293 ) وحسنه , والحاكم ( 3 / 85 ) وصححه , وأحمد ( 4 / 154 ) والروياني في " مسنده " ( 50 / 1 ) والطبراني كما في " المنتقى من حديثه " ( 4 / 7 / 2 ) , وأبو بكر النجاد في " الفوائد المنتقاة " ( 17 / 1 - 2 ) وابن سمعون في " الأمالي " ( 172 / 2 ) وأبو بكر القطيعي في " الفوائد المنتقاة " ( 4 / 7 / 2 ) والخطيب في " الموضح " ( 2 / 226 ) وابن عساكر ( 3 / 210 / 2 ) عن أبي عبد الرحمن المقري أنبأنا حيوة عن بكر بن عمرو عن مشرح بن هاعان عن # عقبة بن عامر # مرفوعاً . 
ثم رواه النجاد من طريق ابن لهيعة عن مشرح به . 
قلت : وهذا سند حسن رجاله كلهم ثقات , وفي مشرح كلام لا ينزل حديثه عن رتبة الحسن , وقد وثقه ابن معين . 
وله شاهدان أحدهما من حديث عصمة . رواه الطبراني و فيه الفضل بن المختار وهو ضعيف . والآخر عن أبي سعيد الخدري . رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " . 
قال الهيثمي ( 9 / 68 ) : " وفيه عبد المنعم بن بشير وهو ضعيف " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 328

" ما بال رجال بلغهم عني أمر ترخصت فيه , فكرهوه وتنزهوا عنه ?‎! فوالله لأنا أعلمهم بالله وأشدهم له خشية " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 582 :
رواه مسلم ( 7 / 90 ) وأحمد ( 6 / 45 , 181 ) من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : " صنع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أمراً فترخص فيه , فبلغ ذلك ناساً من أصحابه , فكأنهم كرهوه وتنزهوا عنه ! فبلغه ذلك فقام خطيباً فقال : " فذكره . 
قلت : والأمر الذي ترخص فيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هو التقبيل في الصيام خلافاً لما قد يتبادر لبعض الأذهان , والدليل الحديث الآتي :
" أنا أتقاكم لله , وأعلمكم بحدود الله " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 329

" أنا أتقاكم لله , وأعلمكم بحدود الله " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 583 :
رواه الإمام أحمد ( 5 / 434 ) : حدثنا عبد الرزاق أنبأنا ابن جريج : أخبرني زيد بن أسلم عن # عطاء بن يسار عن رجل من الأنصار # , أن الأنصاري أخبر عطاء : " أنه قبل امرأته على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو صائم فأمر امرأته فسألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك , فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : إن رسول الله يفعل ذلك , فأخبرته امرأته , فقال : إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يرخص له في أشياء , فارجعي إليه فقولي له , فرجعت إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت : قال : إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يرخص له في أشياء , فقال : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح متصل .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 330

" كنا إذا انتهينا إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جلس أحدنا حيث ينتهي " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 583 :
أخرجه زهير بن حرب في " العلم " ( رقم 100 بتحقيقي ) والبخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( 1141 ) وأبو داود ( 4825 ) والترمذي ( 2 / 121 ) وأحمد ( 5 / 91 , 98 , 107 - 108 ) من طريق شريك عن سماك بن حرب عن # جابر بن سمرة # قال : فذكره . 
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن صحيح غريب وقد رواه زهير عن سماك أيضاً " .
قلت : شريك فيه ضعف من قبل حفظه , لكن متابعة زهير إياه تقويه , وهو زهير بن معاوية بن خديج وهو ثقة من رجال الشيخين . 
وفي الحديث تنبيه على أدب من آداب المجالس في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , طالما أهمله الناس اليوم , حتى أهل العلم , وهو أن الرجل إذا دخل المجلس , يجلس حيث ينتهي به المجلس , ولو عند عتبة الباب , فإذا وجد مثله فعليه أن يجلس فيه , ولا يترقب أن يقوم له بعض أهل المجلس من مجلسه , كما يفعل بعض المتكبرين من الرؤساء , والمتعجرفين من المتمشيخين , فإن هذا منهي عنه صراحة في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا يقيم الرجل الرجل من مقعده , ثم يجلس فيه , ولكن تفسحوا وتوسعوا " . 
أخرجه مسلم وزاد في رواية : " وكان ابن عمر إذا قام له رجل من مجلسه لم يجلس فيه " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 331

" إن الرقى , والتمائم , والتولة شرك " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 584 :
أخرجه أبو داود ( 3883 ) وابن ماجه ( 3530 ) وابن حبان ( 1412 ) وأحمد ( 1 / 381 ) من طريق يحيى الجزار عن ابن أخي زينب امرأة عبد الله عن زينب امرأة عبد الله عن # عبد الله # قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : فذكره . 
قلت : ورجاله ثقات كلهم غير ابن أخي زينب قال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " كأنه صحابي , ولم أره مسمى " . 
قلت : وسقط ذكره من كتاب ابن حبان , فلا أدري أكذلك الرواية عنده أم سقط من الناسخ . 
وعلى كل حال , فإن للحديث طريقاً أخرى يتقوى بها , أخرجه الحاكم ( 4 / 217 ) من طريق قيس بن السكن الأسدي قال : " دخل عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه على امرأة , فرأى عليها خرزاً من الحمرة , فقطعه قطعاً عنيفاً , ثم قال : إن آل عبد الله عن الشرك أغنياء , وقال : كان مما حفظنا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . وقال : " صحيح الإسناد " . ووافقه الذهبي . 
وهو كما قالا . 
الغريب : 
الرقى : هي هنا كان ما فيه الاستعاذة بالجن , أو لا يفهم معناها , مثل كتابة بعض المشايخ من العجم على كتبهم لفظة ( يا كبيج ) لحفظ الكتب من الأرضة زعموا .  
التمائم : جمع تميمة , وأصلها خرزات تعلقها العرب على رأس الولد لدفع العين , ثم توسعوا فيها فسموا بها كل عوذة . 
قلت : ومن ذلك تعليق بعضهم نعل الفرس على باب الدار , أو في صدر المكان ! وتعليق بعض السائقين نعلاً في مقدمة السيارة أو مؤخرتها , أو الخرز الأزرق على مرآة السيارة التي تكون أمام السائق من الداخل , كل ذلك من أجل العين زعموا . 
وهل يدخل في ( التمائم ) الحجب التي يعلقها بعض الناس على أولادهم أو على أنفسهم إذا كانت من القرآن أو الأدعية الثابتة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , للسلف في ذلك قولان , أرجحهما عندي المنع كما بينته فيما علقته على " الكلم الطيب " لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ( رقم التعليق 34 ) طبع المكتب الإسلامي . 
و( التولة ) بكسر التاء وفتح الواو , ما يحبب المرأة إلى زوجها من السحر وغيره قال ابن الأثير : " جعله من الشرك لاعتقادهم أن ذلك يؤثر ويفعل خلاف ما قدره الله تعالى " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 332

" لقد رأيتنا نصلي مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاة الفجر في مروطنا , وننصرف وما يعرف بعضنا وجوه بعض " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 586 :
أخرجه أبو يعلى في " مسنده " ( 214 / 1 ) : حدثنا إبراهيم حدثنا حماد عن عبيد الله بن عمر عن عمرة بنت عبد الرحمن الأنصارية أن # عائشة # قالت : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال مسلم غير إبراهيم هذا وهو ابن الحجاج , ثم هما اثنان : إبراهيم بن الحجاج بن زيد السامي أبو إسحاق البصري وإبراهيم بن الحجاج النيلي أبو إسحاق البصري أيضاً , وكلاهما يروي عنه أبو يعلى , والأول , يروي عن حماد بن سلمة , والآخر عن حماد بن زيد , وكل من الحمادين يروي عن عبيد الله بن عمر , ولذلك لم يتعين عندي أيهما المراد هنا , ولا ضير في ذلك , فإنهما ثقتان , غير أن الأول احتج به مسلم , والآخر احتج به الشيخان . 
والحديث في " الصحيحين " دون ذكر الوجه , ولذلك أوردته , وهي زيادة مفسرة , لا تعارض رواية الصحيحين , فهي مقبولة . 
وهو دليل ظاهر على أن وجه المرأة ليس بعورة . والأدلة على ذلك متكاثرة .
ومعنى كونه ليس بعورة , أنه يجوز كشفه , وإلا فالأفضل , والأورع ستره , لاسيما إذا كان جميلاً . 
وأما إذا كان مزيناً . فيجب ستره قولاً واحداً , ومن شاء تفصيل هذا الإجمال , فعليه بكتابنا " حجاب المرأة المسلمة " فإنه جمع فأوعى .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 333

" إن للإسلام صوى ومناراً كمنار الطريق , منها أن تؤمن بالله ولا تشرك به شيئاً وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة وصوم رمضان وحج البيت والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر وأن تسلم على أهلك إذا دخلت عليهم وأن تسلم على القوم إذا مررت بهم فمن ترك من ذلك شيئاً , فقد ترك سهماً من الإسلام ومن تركهن " كلهن " , فقد ولى الإسلام ظهره " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 587 :
أخرجه أبو عبيد القاسم بن سلام في " كتاب الإيمان " ( رقم الحديث 3 بتحقيقي ) قال : حدثنيه يحيى بن سعيد العطار عن ثور بن يزيد عن خالد بن معدان عن رجل عن # أبي هريرة # عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ومن طريق أبي عبيد أخرجه ابن بشران في " الأمالي " ( ق 98 / 2 ) وعبد الغني المقدسي في " الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر " ( ق 82 / 1 ) وقال : " رواه الطبراني في السنة " . 
قلت : ويحيى بن سعيد هذا شامي ضعيف . وقد خالفه جماعة في إسناده فلم يذكروا الرجل فيه . وهو الصواب . 
فمنهم الوليد بن مسلم قال : حدثنا ثور بن يزيد عن خالد بن معدان عن أبي هريرة به . 
أخرجه الحاكم ( 1 / 21 ) من طريق محمد بن أبي السري العسقلاني حدثنا الوليد ابن مسلم به . وقال : هذا حديث صحيح على شرط البخاري , فقد روى عن محمد بن خلف العسقلاني , واحتج بثور بن يزيد الشامي , فأما سماع خالد بن معدان عن أبي هريرة , فغير مستبدع .  
فقد حكى الوليد بن مسلم عن ثور بن يزيد عنه أنه قال : لقيت سبعة عشر رجلاً من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " . 
قلت : لقد انتقل ذهن الحاكم رحمه الله من محمد بن أبي السري العسقلاني إلى محمد بن خلف العسقلاني , ومع أن ابن خلف ليس له دخل في هذا الحديث , فلم يرو عنه البخاري . وأما صاحب الحديث فهو ابن أبي السري كما هو مصرح به في سنده فهو ضعيف وهو محمد بن المتوكل بن عبد الرحمن أبو عبد الله بن أبي السري , قال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " صدوق عارف له أوهام كثيرة " . 
ومنهم محمد بن عيسى بن سميع عن ثور بن يزيد به . 
أخرجه ابن شاهين في " الترغيب والترهيب " ( ق 317 / 1 ) . 
قلت : ومحمد هذا هو ابن عيسى بن القاسم بن سميع بالتصغير . 
قال الحافظ : " صدوق يخطىء ويدلس " . 
ومنهم روح بن عبادة حدثنا ثور بن يزيد به . 
أخرجه أبو نعيم في " الحلية " ( 5 / 217 - 218 ) وفي " أحاديث أبي القاسم الأصم " ( 12 / 2 ) عن محمد بن يونس الكديمي حدثنا روح بن عبادة به . 
قلت : والكديمي متهم , وفي " التقريب " : " ضعيف " . 
قلت : لكنه لم يتفرد به , فقال أبو نعيم عقبه : " غريب من حديث خالد , تفرد به ثور , حدث به أحمد بن حنبل , والكبار عن روح " . 
قلت : وبمتابعة أحمد وغيره صح الحديث . والحمد لله . 
وله شاهد من حديث أبي الدرداء مرفوعاً بنحوه . 
أخرجه ابن دوست في " الأمالي " ( ق 118 / 2 ) من طريقين عن عبد الله ابن صالح قال : حدثني معاوية بن صالح عن أبي الزاهرية عنه . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد لا بأس به في الشواهد , رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الصحيح , لكن عبد الله بن صالح وإن أخرج له البخاري فهو كما قال الحافظ : " صدوق كثير الغلط , ثبت في كتابه , وكانت فيه غفلة " . 
الصوى : جمع " صوة " , وهي أعلام من حجارة منصوبة في الفيافي والمفازة المجهولة , يستدل بها على الطريق وعلى طرفيها . أراد أن للإسلام طرائق , وأعلاما يهتدى بها . 
كذا في " لسان العرب " عن أبي عمرو بن العلاء .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 334

" من قال : رضيت بالله رباً وبالإسلام ديناً وبمحمد رسولاً وجبت له الجنة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 589 :
أخرجه أبو داود ( 1529 ) من طريق أبي الحسين زيد بن الحباب حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن شريح الإسكندراني : حدثني أبو هاني الخولاني أنه سمع أبا علي الجنبي أنه سمع # أبا سعيد الخدري # أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد جيد رجاله ثقات رجال مسلم غير أبي علي الجنبي واسمه عمرو بن مالك الهمداني وهو ثقة . 
واسم أبي هاني الخولاني حميد بن هاني . 
وللحديث طريق أخرى عن أبي سعيد , يرويه ابن لهيعة عن خالد بن أبي عمران عن أبي عبد الرحمن الحبلي عنه قال : " أخذ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بيدي فقال : يا أبا سعيد ! ثلاثة من قالهن دخل الجنة , قلت : ما هن يا رسول الله ? قال : من رضي بالله رباً , وبالإسلام ديناً , وبمحمد رسولاً . 
ثم قال : يا أبا سعيد والرابعة لها من الفضل كما بين السماء إلى الأرض , وهي الجهاد في سبيل الله " . 
أخرجه الإمام أحمد ( 3 / 14 ) . 
قلت : وإسناده لا بأس به في المتابعات والشواهد .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 335

" كنا ننهى أن نصف بين السواري على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , ونطرد عنها طرداً " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 590 :
أخرجه ابن ماجه ( 1002 ) وابن خزيمة ( 1 /   ) وابن حبان ( 400 ) والحاكم ( 1 / 218 ) والبيهقي ( 3 / 104 ) والطيالسي ( 1073 ) من طريق هارون أبي مسلم حدثنا قتادة عن # معاوية بن قرة عن أبيه # قال : فذكره . 
وقال الحاكم :  " صحيح الإسناد " . ووافقه الذهبي . 
قلت : هارون هذا مستور كما قال الحافظ , لكن له شاهد من حديث أنس ابن مالك يتقوى به , يرويه عبد الحميد بن محمود قال : " صليت مع أنس بن مالك يوم الجمعة , فدفعنا إلى السواري فتقدمنا وتأخرنا , فقال أنس : كنا نتقي هذا على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " . 
أخرجه أبو داود والنسائي والترمذي وابن حبان والحاكم وغيرهم بسند صحيح كما بينته في " صحيح أبي داود " ( 677 ) . 
قلت : وهذا الحديث نص صريح في ترك الصف بين السواري , وأن الواجب أن يتقدم أو يتأخر . 
وقد روى ابن القاسم في " المدونة " ( 1 / 106 ) والبيهقي ( 3 / 104 ) من طريق أبي إسحاق عن معدي كرب عن ابن مسعود أنه قال : " لا تصفوا بين السواري " . 
وقال البيهقي : " وهذا - والله أعلم - لأن الأسطوانة تحول بينهم وبين وصل الصف " . 
وقال مالك : " لا بأس بالصفوف بين الأساطين إذا ضاق المسجد " . 
وفي " المغني " لابن قدامة ( 2 / 220 ) : " لا يكره للإمام أن يقف بين السواري , ويكره للمأمومين , لأنها تقطع صفوفهم , وكرهه ابن مسعود والنخعي , وروي عن حذيفة وابن عباس , ورخص فيه ابن سيرين ومالك وأصحاب الرأي و بن المنذر , لأنه لا دليل على المنع . 
ولنا ما روي عن معاوية بن قرة ... , ولأنها تقطع الصف فإن كان الصف صغيراً , قدر ما بين الساريتين لم يكره لا ينقطع بها " . 
وفي " فتح الباري " ( 1 / 477 ) : " قال المحب الطبري : كره قوم الصف بين السواري للنهي الوارد عن ذلك , ومحل الكراهة عند عدم الضيق , والحكمة فيه إما لانقطاع الصف أو لأنه موضع النعال .  
انتهى . وقال القرطبي : روي في سبب كراهة ذلك أنه مصلى الجن المؤمنين " .
قلت : وفي حكم السارية , المنبر الطويل ذي الدرجات الكثيرة , فإنه يقطع الصف الأول , وتارة الثاني أيضاً , قال الغزالي في " الإحياء " ( 2 / 139 ) : " إن المنبر يقطع بعض الصفوف , وإنما الصف الأول الواحد المتصل الذي في فناء المنبر , وما على طرفيه مقطوع , وكان الثوري يقول : الصف الأول , هو الخارج بين يدي المنبر , وهو متجه لأنه متصل , ولأن الجالس فيه يقابل الخطيب ويسمع منه " . 
قلت : وإنما يقطع المنبر الصف إذا كان مخالفاً لمنبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فإنه كان له ثلاث درجات , فلا ينقطع الصف بمثله , لأن الإمام يقف بجانب الدرجة الدنيا منها . فكان من شؤم مخالفة السنة في المنبر الوقوع في النهي الذي في هذا الحديث . 
ومثل ذلك في قطع الصف المدافئ التي توضع في بعض المساجد وضعاً يترتب منه قطع الصف , دون أن ينتبه لهذا المحذور إمام المسجد أو أحد من المصلين فيه لبعد الناس أولاً عن التفقه في الدين , وثانياً لعدم مبالاتهم بالابتعاد عما نهى عنه الشارع وكرهه . 
وينبغي أن يعلم أن كل من يسعى إلى وضع منبر طويل قاطع للصفوف أو يضع المدفئة التي تقطع الصف , فإنه يخشى أن يلحقه نصيب وافر من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ... ومن قطع صفا قطعه الله " . 
أخرجه أبو داود بسند صحيح كما بينته في " صحيح أبي داود " ( رقم 672 ) .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 336

" لأن يمتلئ جوف أحدكم قيحاً حتى يريه , خير له من أن يمتلئ شعراً " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 592 :
ورد هذا الحديث عن جماعة من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم # أبو هريرة وعبد الله ابن عمر وسعد بن أبي وقاص وأبو سعيد الخدري وعمر # وغيرهم . 
1 - أما حديث أبي هريرة , فأخرجه البخاري ( 4 / 146 ) وفي " الأدب المفرد " ( 860 ) ومسلم ( 7 / 50 ) وأبو داود ( 5009 ) والترمذي ( 2 / 139 ) وابن ماجه ( 3759 ) والطحاوي في " شرح المعاني " ( 2 / 370 ) وأحمد ( 2 / 288 , 355 , 391 , 478 , 480 ) من طرق عن الأعمش عن أبي صالح عنه . وقد صرح الأعمش بالتحديث في رواية البخاري . وتابعه عاصم عن أبي صالح به عند الطحاوي . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 2 / 331 ) . وتابعه أبو معمر عن أبي صالح به . 
لكني لم أعرف أبا معمر هذا . 
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن صحيح " . 
2 -  وأما حديث ابن عمر . فأخرجه البخاري في " الصحيح " وفي " الأدب المفرد " ( 870 ) والدارمي ( 2 / 297 ) وأحمد ( 2 / 39 , 96 , 223 ) عن حنظلة عن سالم عنه . 
3 -  وأما حديث سعد بن أبي وقاص , فأخرجه مسلم والترمذي وابن ماجه ( 3760 ) وأحمد ( 1 / 175 , 181 , / 8 /  ) وأبو يعلى ( ق 53 / 1 , 54 / 1 ) وأبو عبيد القاسم بن سلام في " غريب الحديث " ( ق 7 / 1 ) من طرق عن شعبة عن قتادة عن يونس بن جبير عن محمد بن سعد عن سعد به . 
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن صحيح " . 
ورواه حماد بن سلمة فقال : عن قتادة عن عمر بن سعد بن مالك عن سعد به . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 1 / 175 ) . 
4 - وأما حديث أبي سعيد , فأخرجه مسلم وأحمد ( 3 / 8 , 41 ) من طريق ليث عن ابن الهاد عن يحنس مولى مصعب بن الزبير عنه قال : " بينما نحن نسير مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالعرج إذ عرض شاعر , ينشد , فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : خذوا الشيطان , أو : أمسكوا الشيطان , لأن يمتلئ ... " . 
5 -  وأما حديث عمر , فأخرجه الطحاوي من طريق خلاد بن يحيى قال : حدثنا سفيان عن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد عن عمرو بن حريث عن عمر بن الخطاب به . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح على شرط البخاري . 
وفي الباب عن جماعة آخرين من الصحابة , خرج أحاديثهم الحافظ الهيثمي في 
" مجمع الزوائد " , فمن شاء الاطلاع عليها فليرجع إليه ( 8 / 120 ) . 
قلت : وكل هذه الأحاديث عن هؤلاء الصحابة موافقة لحديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه وذلك مما يدل على صدقه وحفظه . 
وقد كتبت هذا التحقيق رداً على بعض الشيعة والمتشيعين من المعاصرين الذين يطعنون في أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أشد الطعن وينسبونه إلى الكذب على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والافتراء عليه , حاشاه من ذلك , فقد زعم أبو ريا من أذنابهم - عاملهم الله بما يستحقون - أن أبا هريرة رضي الله عنه لم يحفظ الحديث عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كما نطق به , وزعم أن في آخره زيادة لم يذكرها أبو هريرة , وهي : " هجيت به " وأن عائشة حفظت ذلك عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم وردت به على أبي هريرة , وكل ذلك مما لا يصح إسناده كما بينته في " سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة " ( رقم 1111 ) . 
ونحن وإن كنا لا ننكر جواز وقوع النسيان من أبي هريرة - على حفظه - لأنه ليس معصوماً , ولكنا ننكر أشد الإنكار نسبته إلى النسيان بل الكذب لمجرد الدعوى وسوء الظن به , وهذا هو المثال بين أيدينا , فإذا كان جائزاً كما ذكرنا أن يكون أبو هريرة لم يحفظ تلك الزيادة المزعومة , فهل يجوز أن لا يحفظها أيضاً أولئك الجماعة من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ? ! 
على أن هذا الحديث في سياقه ما يدل على بطلان تلك الزيادة من حيث المعنى , فإنه لم يذم الشعر مطلقاً , وإنما الإكثار منه , وإذا كان كذلك فقوله " هجيت به " , يعطي أن القليل من الشعر الذي فيه هجاؤه صلى الله عليه وسلم جائز , وهذا باطل وما لزم منه باطل فهو باطل ! جاء في " فيض القدير " : 
" وقال النووي : هذا الحديث محمول على التجرد للشعر بحيث يغلب عليه , فيشغله عن القرآن والذكر . وقال القرطبي : من غلب عليه الشعر , لزمه بحكم العادة الأدبية الأوصاف المذمومة , وعليه يحمل الحديث , وقول بعضهم : عنى به الشعر الذي هجي به هو أو غيره , رد بأن هجوه كفر كثر أو قل , وهجو غيره حرام وإن قل فلا يكون لتخصيص الذم بالكثير معنى " . 
وما ذكره عن النهي هو الذي ترجم به البخاري في " صحيحه " للحديث فقال : " باب ما يكره أن يكون الغالب على الإنسان الشعر حتى يصده عن ذكر الله " . 
وتقدمه إلى ذلك الإمام أبو عبيد القاسم بن سلام , فقال بعد أن ذكر قول البعض المشار إليه : " والذي عندي في هذا الحديث غير هذا القول , لأن الذي هجى به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لو كان شطر بيت لكان كفراً , فكأنه إذا حمل وجه الحديث على امتلاء القلب منه أنه قد رخص في القليل منه , ولكن وجهه عندي أن يمتلئ قلبه من الشعر حتى يغلب عليه فيشغله عن القرآن وعن ذكر الله , فيكون الغالب عليه , فأما إذا كان القرآن والعلم الغالبين عليه , فليس جوفه ممتلئاً " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 337

" من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر , فلا يلبس حريراً ولا ذهباً " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 596 :
أخرجه الحاكم ( 4 / 191 ) من طريق عمرو بن الحارث وغيره عن سليمان ابن عبد الرحمن عن القاسم عن # أبي أمامة الباهلي # رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : فذكره . 
وقال : " صحيح الإسناد " . ووافقه الذهبي . 
قلت : بل هو حسن , فإن القاسم وهو ابن عبد الرحمن أبو عبد الرحمن صاحب أبي أمامة , قد تكلم فيه بعضهم , والراجح من مجموع كلام العلماء فيه أنه حسن الحديث , وقال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " صدوق " . 
وسليمان بن عبد الرحمن هو ابن عيسى الدمشقي خراساني الأصل , وثقه ابن معين والنسائي وغيرهما . 
وأما عمرو بن الحارث فهو أبو أيوب المصري ثقة فقيه حافظ . 
وأما " غيره " الذي أشير إليه في الإسناد فالظاهر أنه عبد الله بن لهيعة , فقد رأيناه مقروناً مع عمرو بن الحارث في غير ما حديث واحد , وقد أخرجه أحمد من طريقه فقال ( 5 / 261 ) : حدثنا يحيى بن إسحاق أخبرني ابن لهيعة عن سليمان بن عبد الرحمن به . 
وقال المنذري في " الترغيب " ( 3 / 103 ) : " رواه أحمد ورواته ثقات " ! 
وقال الهيثمي في " المجمع " ( 5 / 143 ) : " رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " , وفيه ابن لهيعة , وحديثه حسن وفيه ضعف , وبقية رجاله ثقات " . 
قلت : ويؤخذ عليه أنه لم يعزه لأحمد , كما يؤخذ على المنذري أنه لم يعزه للحاكم , مع أن إسناده أصح , وأنه وثق ابن لهيعة , وفيه الضعف الذي ذكره الهيثمي . 
واعلم أن الحديث فيه دلالة بينة على تحريم الذهب والحرير , وهو بعمومه يشمل النساء مع الرجال , إلا أنه قد جاءت أحاديث تدل على أن النساء مستثنيات من التحريم كالحديث المشهور : " هذان حرام على ذكور أمتي , حل لإناثها " . 
إلا أن هذا ليس على عمومه , فقد جاءت أحاديث صحيحة تحرم على النساء جنساً معينا من الذهب , وهو ما كان طوقاً أو سواراً أو حلقة , وكذلك حرم عليهن الأكل والشرب في آنية الذهب كالرجال , ( راجع الأدلة في " آداب الزفاف " ) . 
فبقي الحرير وحده مباحاً لهن إباحة مطلقة لم يستثن منه شيء . 
نعم قد استثنى من جنس المباح لهن أمهات المؤمنين , فقد صح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه منع أهله منه كما في الحديث الآتي :  " كان يمنع أهله الحلية والحرير ويقول : إن كنتم تحبون حلية الجنة وحريرها فلا تلبسوها في الدنيا " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 338

" كان يمنع أهله الحلية والحرير ويقول : إن كنتم تحبون حلية الجنة وحريرها فلا تلبسوها في الدنيا " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 597 :
أخرجه النسائي ( 2 / 284 ) وابن حبان ( 1463 ) والحاكم ( 4 / 191 ) وأحمد ( 4 / 145 ) من طريق عمرو بن الحارث أن أبا عشانة المعافري حدثه أنه سمع # عقبة بن عامر # يخبر به . 
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح على شرط الشيخين " . وتعقبه الذهبي بقوله : " قلت : لم يخرجا لأبي عشانة " . 
قلت : واسمه حي بن يؤمن , وهو ثقة . 
قال السندي في حاشيته على النسائي : " قوله : " أهله الحلية " بكسر فسكون ، الظاهر أنه يمنع أزواجه الحلية مطلقاً سواء كان من ذهب أو فضة , ولعل ذلك مخصوص بهم , ليؤثروا الآخرة على الدنيا , وكذا الحرير , ويحتمل أن المراد بـ ( الأهل ) الرجال من أهل البيت , فالأمر واضح " . 
قلت : هذا الاحتمال بعيد غير متبادر فالاعتماد على ما ذكره أولا والله أعلم . 
وأقول : فهذا الحديث يدل على مثل ما دل عليه الحديث المشهور الذي سبق آنفاً من إباحة الحرير لسائر النساء , إلا أنه قد يقال : إن الأولى بهن الرغبة عنه وعن الحلية مطلقاً تشبيها بنسائه صلى الله عليه وسلم , لاسيما وقد ثبت عنه أنه قال : " ويل للنساء من الأحمرين : الذهب والمعصفر " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 339

" ويل للنساء من الأحمرين : الذهب والمعصفر " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 598 :
أخرجه ابن حبان ( 1464 ) : أخبرنا الحسن بن سفيان حدثنا سريج بن يونس حدثنا عباد بن عباد عن محمد بن عمرو عن أبي سلمة عن # أبي هريرة # عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : فذكره . 
وأخرجه البيهقي في " شعب الإيمان " ( 2 / 230 / 2 مصورة المكتب الإسلامي ) من طريق أبي حاتم الرازي حدثنا سريج بن يونس به . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد جيد , رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الشيخين غير الحسن بن سفيان وهو الفسوي ثقة حافظ مشهور . 
ومحمد بن عمرو هو ابن علقمة أخرج له البخاري مقروناً ومسلم ومتابعة . 
وأما قول المناوي في " فيض القدير " بعد أن عزاه تبعاً لأصله إلى البيهقي في " شعب الإيمان " : " وفيه عباد بن عباد , وثقه ابن معين , وقال ابن حبان : يأتي بالمناكير فاستحق الترك . نقله الذهبي . ورواه أيضاً أبو نعيم في " الصحابة " بهذا اللفظ لكنه قال " الزعفران " بدل " المعصفر " , قال الحافظ العراقي : ضعيف " . 
وأقول : ما نقله عن الذهبي هو في ترجمة عباد بن عباد الأرسوفي من " الميزان " وليس هو المذكور في إسناد هذا الحديث , بل هو عباد بن عباد ابن حبيب المهلبي وهو أعلى طبقة من الأرسوفي , وهو الذي ذكروا في شيوخه محمد بن عمرو بن علقمة وفي الرواة عنه سريج بن يونس , وهو ثقة محتج به في الصحيحين , وترجمته في " الميزان " قبيل ترجمة ( الأرسوفي ) و قال فيه : " صدوق " . 
وقال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " ثقة ربما وهم " . 
فثبت الحديث والحمد لله , وزال ما أعله به المناوي , ولعل ما نقله عن العراقي من التضعيف إنما هو على أساس توهمه أعني العراقي أن عباداً هو الأرسوفي فضعفه بسببه . والله أعلم . 
ثم نقل المناوي في معنى الحديث عن مسند الفردوس : " يعني يتحلين بحلي الذهب , ويلبسن الثياب المزعفرة , ويتبرجن متعطرات متبخترات , كأكثر نساء زمننا , فيفتن بهن " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 340

" نعم ليكررن عليكم حتى يرد إلى كل ذي حق حقه " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 599 :
أخرجه أبو يعلى في " مسنده " ( ق 45 / 1 ) عن محمد بن عبيد حدثنا محمد ابن عمرو عن يحيى بن عبد الرحمن بن حاطب عن عبد الله بن الزبير عن # الزبير # قال : " لما نزلت هذه الآية *( إنك ميت وإنهم ميتون )* قال الزبير : يا رسول الله أيكرر علينا ما يكون بيننا في الدنيا مع خواص الذنوب ? قال : " فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد جيد , رجاله كلهم ثقات . 
ثم أخرجه ( 46 / 1 - 2 ) من طريق سفيان بن عيينة عن محمد بن عمرو به بلفظ : " لما نزلت ( ثم إنكم يوم القيامة عند ربكم تختصمون ) , قال الزبير : قلت : يا رسول الله ويكرر علينا خصومتنا في الدنيا ? قال : نعم , قال : قلت : إن الأمر إذاً لشديد " . 
وأخرجه الترمذي ( 2 / 216 ) وأحمد ( 1 / 164 ) من هذا الوجه , وزاد أحمد : " ولما نزلت ( ثم لتسألن يومئذ عن النعيم ) قال الزبير : أي رسول الله أي نعيم نسأل عنه ? وإنما - يعني - هما الأسودان التمر والماء , قال : أما إن ذلك سيكون " . 
وهذا أخرجه الترمذي أيضاً في مكان آخر ( 2 / 239 ) وقال عقبه : " حديث حسن " . وقال في الأول : " حديث حسن صحيح " . 
وأخرجه الحاكم من وجهين آخرين عن ابن عمرو به مثل لفظ محمد بن عبيد وزاد في آخره ما عند سفيان : " فوالله إن الأمر لشديد " . 
وقال : " صحيح على شرط مسلم " . ووافقه الذهبي ! 
قلت : محمد بن عمرو وهو ابن علقمة إنما أخرج له مسلم وكذا البخاري متابعة , كما ذكره الذهبي نفسه في " الميزان " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 341

" البذاذة من الإيمان . يعني التقشف " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 601 :
أخرجه ابن ماجه ( 4118 ) عن أيوب بن سويد عن أسامة بن زيد عن # عبد الله بن أبي أمامة الحارثي عن أبيه # قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره .  
قلت : وهذا إسناد رجاله ثقات غير أيوب بن سويد قال الحافظ : " صدوق يخطىء " . 
قلت : فهو لا بأس به في المتابعات , وقد توبع , فأخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( 1 / 40 / 1 ) من طريق سعيد بن سلمة بن أبي الحسام حدثني صالح بن كيسان أن عبد الله بن أبي أمامة بن ثعلبة حدثه عن أبيه به . 
وتابعه زهير بن محمد عن صالح به إلا أنه قال : " صالح بن أبي صالح " . 
خرجه الحاكم ( 1 / 9 ) وقال : " احتج مسلم بصالح بن أبي صالح السمان " . ووافقه الذهبي . 
قلت : قد اختلف سعيد بن سلمة وزهير بن محمد في نسبة صالح هذا , فالأول قال : " ابن كيسان " والآخر " ابن أبي صالح " . وفي كل منهما ضعف من قبل حفظه لكن سعيداً أحسن حالاً منه , وسواء كانت روايته أرجح , أو رواية زهير فإن كلا من الصالحين ثقة في الحديث لاسيما صالح بن كيسان فإنه محتج به في " الصحيحين " . 
وإن مما يرجح أنه هو أنهم ذكروه في الرواة عن عبد الله بن أبي أمامة دون الآخر والله أعلم .                    
ثم رأيت الحديث قد أخرجه القضاعي في " مسند الشهاب " ( 6 / 2  / 1 ) من طريق زهير فقال : عن صالح بن كيسان , فجزمت بما رجحته وتبين أن ما في " المستدرك " وهم من بعض الرواة إن لم يكن من الحاكم نفسه . 
وقد أدخل بعض الرواة بين عبد الله بن أبي أمامة وأبيه رجلاً , فقال محمد ابن إسحاق عن عبد الله بن أبي أمامة عن عبد الله بن كعب بن مالك عن أبي أمامة قال : " ذكر أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوما عنده الدنيا , فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ألا تسمعون , ألا تسمعون ? إن البذاذة من الإيمان , إن البذاذة من الإيمان . يعني التقحل " . 
أخرجه أبو داود ( 4161 ) . 
قلت : وابن إسحاق مدلس , وقد عنعنه . 
وقد توبع , فرواه إسماعيل بن عياش عن عبد العزيز بن عبيد الله عن عبد الله بن عبيد الله بن حكيم بن حزام أن أبا المنيب بن أبي أمامة ( هو عبد الله بن أبي أمامة ) أخبره أنه لقي عبد الله بن كعب بن مالك : حدثني أبوك قال : فذكره . أخرجه الطبراني . 
ثم روى هو والطحاوي في " مشكل الآثار " ( 1 / 478 و 4 / 151 ) من طريق عبد الحميد بن جعفر عن عبد الله بن ثعلبة عن عبد الرحمن بن كعب بن مالك قال : سمعت أباك يقول : فذكره . 
قلت : ورجال هذه الطريق ثقات كلهم , بخلاف التي قبلها , ففيها عبد العزيز ابن عبيد الله وهو الحمصي ضعيف . وشيخه عبد الله بن عبيد الله بن حكيم بن حزام لم أجد له ترجمة . 
وهي متفقة مع الطريق التي قبلها على تسمية الرجل بـ " عبد الله بن كعب " خلافاً للطريق الأخيرة , ففيها " عبد الرحمن بن كعب " , وهي أجود . وكل من عبد الله وعبد الرحمن ثقة . 
ومجموع هذه الطرق الثلاث تحملنا على الاقتناع بثبوت الواسطة بين عبد الله بن أبي أمامة وأبيه . 
ويؤيد ذلك ما روى الطبراني أيضاً بسند صحيح عن المنيب بن عبد الله بن أبي أمامة بن ثعلبة قال : " انصرفت من المسجد , فإذا برجل عليه ثياب بيض , وقميص ورداء سابغ , وعمامة بغير قلنسوة , قد أرخى من ورائه مثل ما بين يديه , فقال لي : أخبرني جدك أبو أمامة بن ثعلبة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : فذكره . 
والظاهر أن هذا الرجل الذي لم يسم هو ابن كعب بن مالك , وعلى هذا فيكون قد حدث بهذا الحديث عبد الله بن أبي أمامة على ما سبق في الطرق المتقدمة , وابنه المنيب على ما في روايته هذه , ولكن المنيب هذا مجهول ما روى عنه سوى ابنه عبد الله , وهو الذي روى هذا الحديث عنه , ولذلك فلا يعتمد على روايته . 
وخلاصة القول أن الرواة قد اختلفوا على عبد الله بن أبي أمامة في هذا الحديث فأسامة بن زيد وصالح بن كيسان قالا : عنه عن أبيه . ومحمد بن إسحاق وعبد الله بن عبيد الله بن حليم وعبد الحميد بن جعفر قالوا : عنه عن ابن كعب بن مالك عن أبي أمامة . 
ويبدو أن رواية هؤلاء الثلاثة أرجح لأنهم أكثر , ولأن معهم زيادة علم . 
ومن علم حجة على من لم يعلم . 
ثم اختلف هؤلاء الثلاثة في تسمية ابن كعب , فالأولان سمياه عبد الله , وسماه عبد الحميد بن جعفر عبد الرحمن . ولا شك عندي في أن روايته أصح من روايتهما لأنه ثقة احتج به مسلم , وكذلك سائر الرواة , فالاعتماد في تقوية الحديث على هذا الطريق , لثقة رواتها وسلامتها من العلل , فلنسق إسنادها بكامله لزيادة الاطمئنان لما ذكرنا . قال الطبراني رحمه الله : حدثنا محمد بن عبد الله الحضرمي أنبأنا أحمد بن عاصم بن عنبسة العباداني أنبأنا عبد الله بن حمران أنبأنا عبد الحميد بن جعفر عن عبد الله بن ثعلبة عن عبد الرحمن بن كعب بن مالك قال سمعت أباك يقول : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : فذكره باللفظ المذكور أعلاه , وهو لفظ ابن ماجه . 
ومحمد بن عبد الله الحضرمي ثقة حافظ وهو الملقب بـ ( مطين ) , وترجمته في " تذكرة الحفاظ " ( 2 / 210 ) . 
وأحمد بن عاصم بن عنبسة العباداني صدوق كما قال الحافظ في " التقريب " وتابعه إبراهيم بن مرزوق عند الطحاوي , ولا بأس , وبقية الرجال ثقات رجال مسلم غير عبد الله بن أبي أمامة وهو صدوق أيضاً . 
وكان الحامل على تحرير هذا أنني رأيت الحافظ المنذري قد نقل عن بعض المحدثين ما يشعر بتضعيفه للحديث , ولم يحرر القول فيه , ولو بإيجاز مع وقوع خطأ منه , فاقتضى تحقيق القول فيه , فقد قال : ( 3 / 107 ) : " رواه أبو داود و ابن ماجه كلاهما من رواية محمد بن إسحاق , وقد تكلم أبو عمر النمري في هذا الحديث " . 
فأقول : وغالب الظن أن الكلام المشار إليه إنما هو الاختلاف الذي في إسناده , وقد بينا الراجح منه فلا يضره . 
وأيضاً فإن الحديث ليس عند ابن ماجه من رواية محمد بن إسحاق , كما سبق ذكره في أول البحث , فاقتضى التنبيه . 
ثم إن السيوطي قد عزى الحديث للإمام أحمد أيضاً , ومع أن الحاكم قد أخرجه من طريقه , فإني لم أره في " المسند " له , وهو المراد عند إطلاق العزو إليه . 
وذكر المناوي في شرحه عليه : 
أن الحافظ العراقي قال في " أماليه " : " حديث حسن " . 
والديلمي : " هو صحيح " . وكذا قال الحافظ في " الفتح " . 
ثم رأيت للحديث طريقاً أخرى , فقال الحميدي في " مسنده " ( 357 ) : 
حدثنا سفيان قال : حدثنا محمد بن إسحاق عن معبد بن كعب عن عمه أو أمه قال : " تعلمن يا هؤلاء أن البذاذة من الإيمان " . 
وابن إسحاق مدلس , وقد عنعنه , وقد سبق من طريقه بإسناد آخر له .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 342

" إنما العلم بالتعلم والحلم بالتحلم ومن يتحر الخير يعطه ومن يتوق الشر يوقه " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 605 :
أخرجه الخطيب في " تاريخه " ( 9 / 127 ) أخبرنا علي بن أحمد الرزاز حدثنا عبد الصمد بن علي الطستي حدثنا أحمد بن بشر بن سعد المرثدي حدثنا سعد بن زنبور حدثنا إسماعيل بن مجالد عن عبد الملك بن عمير عن رجاء بن حيوة عن # أبي هريرة # مرفوعاً به . 
وهذا إسناد حسن أو قريب من الحسن : علي بن أحمد الرزاز قال الذهبي صدوق وله ترجمة عند الخطيب ( 11 / 330 - 331 ) وقال : كتبنا عنه , وكان كثير السماع كثير الشيوخ وإلى الصدق ما هو , مات سنة ( 419 ) . 
وعبد الصمد الطستي ترجمه الخطيب أيضاً ( 11 / 41 ) وقال : وكان ثقة سمعت البرقاني ذكره فأثنى عليه وحثنا على كتب حديثه . وأحمد بن بشر بن سعد المرثدي روى الخطيب ( 4 / 54 ) عن ابن خراش أنه كان يثني عليه , وعن علي ابن المنادي أنه قال : هو أحد الثقات مات سنة ( 286 ) , وسعد بن زنبور روى الخطيب أيضاً عن ابن معين أنه قال : هو ثقة ما أراه يكذب , مات سنة ( 230 ) وبقية رجال الإسناد معروفون من رجال التهذيب وهم من رواة الصحيح غير أن إسماعيل بن مجالد مع كونه من رجال البخاري فهو متكلم فيه من قبل حفظه , وفي " التقريب " : " أنه صدوق يخطىء " . 
قلت : فمثله لا ينزل حديثه عن رتبة الحسن لاسيما وأنه لم ينفرد به بل رواه غيره بإسناد آخر بهذا اللفظ تماما كما يأتي . 
قال الحافظ العراقي ( 3 / 153 ) : " رواه الطبراني والدارقطني بسند ضعيف " . 
وله شاهد آخر بنحوه بلفظ : " يا أيها الناس إنما العلم بالتعلم , والفقه بالتفقه , ومن يرد الله به خيراً يفقهه في الدين , وإنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء " . 
قال في " المجمع " ( 1 / 128 ) : " رواه الطبراني في " الكبير " عن معاوية مرفوعاً وفيه رجل لم يسم , وعتبة بن أبي حكيم وثقه أبو حاتم وأبو زرعة وابن حبان وضعفه جماعة " . 
قلت : وفي " التقريب " : " وهو صدوق يخطىء كثيراً " .
وقال المناوي : " رواه ابن أبي عاصم أيضاً قال ابن حجر في " المختصر " : إسناده حسن لأن فيه مبهما اعتضد بمجيئه من وجه آخر " . 
قلت : وكأن الحافظ أشار بذلك الوجه إلى حديث أبي هريرة . وقد أخرجه ابن عساكر أيضاً في " تاريخ دمشق " ( 6 / 117 / 1 ) من طريق أخرى عن إسماعيل ابن مجالد به .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 343

" كف عنا جشاءك , فإن أكثرهم شبعاً في الدنيا , أطولهم جوعاً يوم القيامة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 606 :
روي من حديث #‎ ابن عمر وأبي جحيفة , وابن عمرو , وابن عباس , وسلمان # . 
1 - حديث ابن عمر . يرويه عبد العزيز بن عبد الله القرشي حدثنا يحيى البكاء عن ابن عمر قال : " تجشأ رجل عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , فقال " فذكره . 
أخرجه الترمذي ( 2 / 78 ) وابن ماجه ( 3350 ) وقال الترمذي : " حديث غريب من هذا الوجه " . 
قلت : يعني ضعيف , وذلك لأن يحيى بن مسلم البكاء ضعيف . 
وعبد العزيز بن عبد الله القرشي منكر الحديث كما في " التقريب " . 
وقال ابن أبي حاتم في " العلل " ( 2 / 139 ) عن أبيه : " هذا حديث منكر " . 
2 - حديث أبي جحيفة , وله عنه طرق : 
الأولى : عن عون بن أبي جحيفة عن أبيه قال : " أكلت خبز بر بلحم سمين , فأتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فتجشأت فقال : احبس أو اكفف جشاءك ... " الحديث و زاد : " قال : فما أكل أبو جحيفة ملء بطنه حتى فارق الدنيا " . 
أخرجه ابن أبي الدنيا في " الجوع " ( 2 / 2 ) من طريق الوليد بن عمرو ابن ساج عنه . 
قلت : والوليد هذا ضعيف , ضعفه ابن معين والنسائي وغيرهما . 
لكنه لم يتفرد به , فقال ابن أبي حاتم في " العلل " ( 2 / 123 ) : " سمعت أبي وذكر حديثاً كان في كتاب عمرو بن مرزوق ولم يحدث به عن مالك بن مغول عن عون بن أبي جحيفة ... ( فذكره ) فسمعت أبي يقول : هذا حديث باطل , ولم يبلغني أن عمرو بن مرزوق حدث به قط " . 
كذا قال , وسيأتي عن الإمام أحمد أنه ابن مرزوق كان يحدث به ثم ترك . 
وعمرو بن مرزوق ثقة له أوهام كما في " التقريب " , فلعله بدى له , أو عرض له شيء من الشك فترك التحديث به , والله أعلم . 
الثانية : عن علي بن الأقمر عن أبي جحيفة به . 
أخرجه الحاكم ( 4 / 121 ) عن فهد بن عوف حدثنا فضل بن أبي الفضل الأزدي أخبرني عمر بن موسى : أخبرني علي بن الأقمر ... وقال : " صحيح الإسناد " . 
ورده الذهبي بقوله : " قلت : فهد قال المديني : كذاب , وعمر هالك " . 
وتعقبه المنذري أيضاً فقال في " الترغيب " ( 3 / 122 ) : " بل واه جداً , فيه فهد بن عوف وعمر بن موسى " . 
قلت : وعمر هذا هو ابن موسى الوجيهي وهو متهم أيضاً , وروي من طريق غيره , فقال ابن قدامة في " المنتخب " ( 10 / 194 / 1 ) : " قال مهنا : سألت أحمد ويحيى , قلت : حدثني عبد العزيز بن يحيى حدثنا شريك عن علي بن الأرقم ...‎( فذكره ) ? فقالا : ليس بصحيح . قلت لأحمد : يروى من غير هذا الوجه ? قال : كان عمرو بن مرزوق يحدث به عن مالك بن مغول عن علي بن الأرقم عن أبي جحيفة ثم تركه بعد . ثم سألته بعد ? فقال : ليس بصحيح " . 
قلت : وعبد العزيز بن يحيى هو المدني كذبه إبراهيم بن المنذر الحزامي . 
وقال البخاري : يضع الحديث . 
وأخرجه تمام في " الفوائد " ( 99 / 1 ) من طريق أبي ربيعة . حدثنا عمر بن الفضل عن رقبة عن علي بن الأقمر به . وهذا رجاله ثقات , لكن أبو ربيعة هو فهد بن عوف نفسه , وقد عرفت ضعفه . 
الثالثة : عن أبي رجاء عمن سمع أبا جحيفة به . وزاد في آخره : " قال أبو جحيفة : فما شبعت منذ ثلاثين سنة " . 
أخرجه ابن أبي الدنيا ( 1 / 2 ) . 
وفيه الرجل الذي لم يسم . لكن قال المنذري مستدركا على طريق الحاكم الواهية : " رواه البزار بإسنادين رواة أحدهما ثقات " . 
وقال الهيثمى ( 5 / 31 ) : " رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " و " الكبير " بأسانيد , وفي أحد أسانيد " الكبير " محمد بن خالد الكوفي , ولم أعرفه , وبقية رجاله ثقات " . 
3 - حديث ابن عمرو قال : " تجشأ رجل عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : اقصر من جشئك فإن .." الحديث .  
قال الهيثمي : " رواه الطبراني عن شيخه مسعود بن محمد وهو ضعيف " . 
4 - حديث ابن عباس قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن أهل الشبع في الدنيا هم أهل الجوع غدا في الآخرة " . 
قال المنذري : " رواه الطبراني بإسناد حسن " . 
وقد أخرجه أبو نعيم في " الحلية " ( 3 / 345 - 346 ) من طريق الطبراني , وقال : " لم يروه عن فضيل إلا يحيى بن سليمان القرشي وفيه مقال " . 
وقال العراقي في " تخريج الإحياء " ( 3 / 71 ) : " إسناده ضعيف " . 
5 - حديث سلمان , يرويه عطية بن عامر الجهني , قال : سمعت سلمان وأكره على طعام يأكله , فقال : حسبي : إنى سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " إن أكثر الناس شبعاً في الدنيا أطولهم جوعاً يوم القيامة " . 
أخرجه ابن ماجه ( 3351 ) من طريق سعيد بن محمد الثقفي عن موسى الجهني عن زيد بن وهب عن عطية ... 
وهكذا أخرجه ابن أبي الدنيا ( 1 / 2 ) والعقيلي في " الضعفاء " ( ص 330 ) وأبو نعيم في " الحلية " ( 1 / 198 - 199 ) .
وقال العقيلي : " عطية في إسناده نظر " . 
قلت : وتعقبه الذهبي فقال : " ليس الضعف . إلا أن الحديث انفرد به واه , وهو سعيد بن محمد الوراق " . 
وأقول : كلا , ليس الضعف من سعيد فقط , فإن عطية مع قول العقيلي فيه ما عرفت , فلم يوثقه غير ابن حبان ( 1 / 173 ) , ومن المعلوم أن توثيقه غير معتمد عند المحققين من العلماء والنقاد , ومنهم الذهبي نفسه , ولهذا لم يوثقه الحافظ في " التقريب " , وإنما قال فيه : " مقبول " . يعني عند المتابعة , وإلا فلين الحديث كما نص عليه في المقدمة . 
ومنه يتبين أن تعقب الذهبي على العقيلي مما لا طائل تحته , وأن للحديث علتين سعيد الوراق , وعطية الجهني . 
وجملة القول أن الحديث قد جاء من طرق عمن ذكرنا من الصحابة وهي و إن كانت مفرداتها , لا تخلو من ضعف , فإن بعضها ليس ضعفها شديداً , ولذلك فإني أرى أنه يرتقي بمجموعها إلى درجة الحسن على أقل الأحوال . والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 344

" يا غلام إذا أكلت فقل : بسم الله وكل بيمينك وكل مما يليك " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 611 :
أخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( 3 / 2 / 2 ) : حدثنا عبيد بن غنام أنبأنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة الحديث وحدثنا أحمد بن عمرو الخلال المكي أنبأنا محمد بن أبي عمر العدني قالا : أنبأنا سفيان عن الوليد بن كثير عن وهب بن كيسان عن # عمرو بن أبي سلمة # قال : " كنت غلاماً في حجر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , كانت يدي تطيش في الصحفة , فقال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ... " فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح على شرط الشيخين , وقد أخرجاه من طرق عن وهب به بلفظ : " ... سم الله ... " . 
وقد ذكرت طرقه مخرجة في " الإرواء " ( 2028 ) , وإنما خرجته هنا من طريق الطبراني بهذا اللفظ لعزته , وقلة وجوده في كتب السنة المتداولة , وقد ذكره بهذا اللفظ العلامة ابن القيم في " زاد المعاد " بهذا اللفظ دون أن يعزوه لأحد كما هي عادته على الغالب . 
وفي الحديث دليل على أن السنة في التسمية على الطعام إنما هي " بسم الله " فقط ومثله حديث عائشة مرفوعاً : " إذا أكل أحدكم طعاماً فليقل : بسم الله , فإن نسي في أوله , فليقل : بسم الله في أوله وآخره " . 
أخرجه الترمذي وصححه , وله شاهد من حديث ابن مسعود تقدم ذكره مخرجاً برقم ( 196 ) . 
وحديث عائشة قواه الحافظ في " الفتح " ( 9 / 455 ) وقال : " هو أصرح ما ورد في صفة التسمية " قال : " وأما قول النووي في آداب الأكل من " الأذكار " : " صفة التسمية من أهم ما ينبغي معرفته , والأفضل أن يقول : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم , فإن قال : بسم الله كفاه وحصلت السنة " . فلم أر لما ادعاه من الأفضلية دليلاً خاصاً " . 
وأقول : لا أفضل من سنته صلى الله عليه وسلم " وخير الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم " فإذا لم يثبت في التسمية على الطعام إلا " بسم الله " , فلا يجوز الزيادة عليها فضلاً عن أن تكون الزيادة أفضل منها ! لأن القول بذلك خلاف ما أشرنا إليه من الحديث : " وخير الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 345

" استكثروا من النعال , فإن الرجل لا يزال راكباً ما انتعل " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 612 :
أخرجه مسلم ( 6 / 153 ) وأبو داود ( 4133 ) وأحمد ( 3 / 337 , 360 ) والخطيب في " تاريخ بغداد " ( 3 / 425 ) من طريق أبي الزبير عن جابر قال : سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول في غزوة غزوناها : فذكره . 
قلت : وأبو الزبير مدلس وقد عنعنه , لكن للحديث شواهد يتقوى بها . 
فمنها : عن عمران بن حصين مرفوعاً به . 
أخرجه العقيلي ( 230 ) والخطيب ( 9 / 404 - 405 ) من طريق مجاعة بن الزبير الأسدي : حدثنا الحسن عنه . 
قلت : ورجاله ثقات غير مجاعة هذا , وهو حسن الحديث قال أحمد : " لم يكن به بأس " . وضعفه الدارقطني . 
والحسن هو البصري وهو مدلس أيضاً وقد عنعنه . 
وقال الهيثمي في " المجمع " ( 5 / 138 ) : " رواه الطبراني وفيه مجاعة بن الزبير , لا بأس به في نفسه . وقال ابن عدي : هو ممن يحتمل ويكتب حديثه , وضعفه الدارقطني , وبقية رجاله ثقات " . 
ومنها عن عبد الله بن عمرو مرفوعاً به . 
قال الهيثمي : " رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " وفيه إسماعيل بن مسلم المكي وهو ضعيف " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 346

" إذا حدثتكم حديثاً فلا تزيدن علي وقال : أربع من أطيب الكلام وهن من القرآن لا يضرك بأيهن بدأت : سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر , ثم قال : لا تسمين غلامك أفلح , ولا نجيحاً , ولا رباحاً , ولا يساراً ( فإنك تقول : أثم هو ? فلا يكون , فيقول : لا ) " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 613 :
أخرجه أحمد ( 5 / 11 ) : حدثنا محمد بن جعفر حدثنا شعبة عن سلمة بن كهيل عن # هلال بن يساف عن سمرة # عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
وأخرجه الطيالسي في " مسنده " ( 899 , 900 ) : حدثنا شعبة به مفرقاً في موضعين وتابعه سفيان وهو الثوري عن سلمة بن كهيل به , دون شطره الأول , والأخير . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 5 / 20 ) وابن ماجه ( 3811 ) . 
ولشعبة فيه شيخ آخر , فقال الطيالسي ( 893 ) : حدثنا شعبة عن منصور قال : سمعت هلال بن يساف يحدث عن الربيع بن عميلة عن سمرة به مقتصراً على تسمية الغلام . 
وكذلك أخرجه أحمد ( 5 / 7 ) ومسلم ( 6 / 172 ) من طرق أخرى عن شعبة به . 
وتابعه زهير عن منصور به أتم منه مثل رواية شعبة الأولى عن ابن كهيل , إلا أنه جعل الشطر الأول في آخر الحديث , وفيه الزيادة التي بين القوسين . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 5 / 10 ) ومسلم . 
ويتبين مما سبق أن هلال بن يساف , كان تارة يرويه عن سمرة مباشرة , وتارة عن الربيع بن عميلة عنه , فلعله سمعه أولاً على هذا الوجه , ثم لقي سمرة فسمعه منه مباشرة , فكان يرويه تارة هكذا , وتارة هكذا , وهو ثقة غير معروف بالتدليس , فيحتمل منه ذلك . 
وقد تابعه الركين بن الربيع بن عميلة عن أبيه عن سمرة بقضية التسمية فقط , إلا أنه ذكر " نافعاً " مكان " نجيحاً " . 
أخرجه مسلم وأحمد ( 5 / 12 ) . 
وفي الحديث آداب ظاهرة , وفوائد باهرة , أهمها النهي عن الزيادة في حديثه صلى الله عليه وسلم , وهذا وإن كان معناه في رواية حديثه ونقله , فإنه يدل على المنع من الزيادة فيه تعبداً قصداً للاستزادة من الأجر بها من باب أولى , وأبرز صور هذا , الزيادة على الأذكار والأوراد الثابتة عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم , كزيادة " الرحمن الرحيم " في التسمية على الطعام , فكما أنه لا يجوز للمسلم أن يروى قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم المتقدم ( 344 ) : " قل : بسم الله " بزيادة " الرحمن الرحيم " , فكذلك لا يجوز له , أن يقول هذه الزيادة على طعامه , لأنه زيادة على النص فعلاً , فهو بالمنع أولى , لأن قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " قل باسم الله " تعليم للفعل , فإذا لم يجز الزيادة في التعليم الذي هو وسيلة للفعل , فلأن لا يجوز الزيادة في الفعل الذي هو الغاية أولى وأحرى . ألست ترى إلى ابن عمر رضي الله عنه أنه أنكر على من زاد الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد الحمد عقب العطاس , بحجة أنه مخالف لتعليمه صلى الله عليه وسلم , وقال له : " وأنا أقول : الحمد لله , والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , ولكن ليس هكذا علمنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم علمنا إذا عطس أحدنا أن يقول : الحمد لله على كل حال " . 
أخرجه الحاكم ( 4 / 265 - 266 ) وقال : " صحيح الإسناد " ووافقه الذهبي . 
فإذا عرفت ما تقدم من البيان , فالحديث من الأدلة الكثيرة على رد الزيادة في الدين والعبادة . فتأمل في هذا واحفظه فإنه ينفعك إن شاء الله تعالى في إقناع المخالفين , هدانا الله وإياهم صراطه المستقيم . 
وفي الحديث النهي عن التسمية بـ ( يسار ) و ( رباح ) , و ( أفلح ) و ( نجيح ) ونحوها , فينبغي التنبيه لهذا , وترك تسمية الأبناء بشيء منه , وقد كان في السلف من دعي بهذه الأسماء , فالظاهر أنه كان ذلك لسبب عدم علمهم بالحديث إذا كان من التابعين فمن بعدهم , أو قبل النهى عن ذلك إذا كان من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم . 
والله أعلم .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 347

" إذا دعا أحدكم أخاه لطعام فليجب فإن شاء طعم وإن شاء ترك " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 616 :
أخرجه الطحاوي في " مشكل الآثار " ( 4 / 148 ) : حدثنا يزيد قال : حدثنا أبو عاصم قال : حدثنا ابن جريج قال : أخبرني أبو الزبير سمع # جابراً # يقول : سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح مسلسل بالتحديث , ولذلك خرجته , وإلا فقد أخرجه مسلم ( 4 / 153 ) : وحدثنا ابن نمير : حدثنا أبو عاصم عن ابن جريج عن أبي الزبير بهذا الإسناد مثله . 
قلت : يعني إسناد سفيان عن أبي الزبير عن جابر ساقه قبله لم يقع عنده فيه تصريح أبي الزبير بالتحديث , وتصريحه به مهم لأنه مدلس , فإذا عنعن كما وقع في " مسلم " لم تنشرح النفس لحديثه , وكذلك أخرجه أبو داود ( 3740 ) وأحمد ( 3 / 392 ) من طريق سفيان به وابن ماجه ( 1751 ) من طريق أحمد ابن يوسف السلمي حدثنا أبو عاصم به , لم يصرح أبو الزبير بالتحديث . 
ويزيد هو ابن سنان البصري نزيل مصر . قال ابن أبي حاتم ( 4 / 2 / 267 ) : " كتبت عنه , وهو صدوق ثقة " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 348

" إن الشيطان يمشي في النعل الواحدة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 616 :
أخرجه الطحاوي في " مشكل الآثار " ( 2 / 142 ) : حدثنا الربيع بن سليمان المرادي حدثنا ابن وهب عن الليث بن سعد عن جعفر بن ربيعة عن عبد الرحمن الأعرج عن # أبي هريرة # أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الشيخين غير الربيع بن سليمان المرادي وهو ثقة . 
والحديث في " الصحيحين " وغيرهما من طريق أبي الزناد عن الأعرج به بلفظ " لا يمش أحدكم في نعل واحدة , لينعلهما جميعاً , أو ليخلعهما جميعاً " . 
وله شاهد من حديث جابر مرفوعاً بلفظ : " لا تمش في نعل واحدة " . 
أخرجه مسلم ( 6 / 154 ) وأحمد ( 3 / 322 ) وغيرهما . 
قلت : فالحديث في النهي عن المشي في نعل واحدة صحيح مشهور , وإنما خرجت حديث الطحاوي هذا لتضمنه علة النهي , فهو يرجح قولاً واحداً من الأقوال التي قيلت في تحديدها , فجاء في " الفتح " ( 10 / 261 ) : " قال الخطابي : الحكمة في النهي أن النعل شرعت لوقاية الرجل عما يكون في الأرض من شوك أو نحوه , فإذا انفردت إحدى الرجلين احتاج الماشي أن يتوقى لإحدى رجليه ما لا يتوقى للأخرى فيخرج بذلك عن سجية مشيه , ولا يأمن مع ذلك من العثار . 
وقيل : لأنه لم يعدل بين جوارحه , وربما نسب فاعل ذلك إلى اختلال الرأي أو ضعفه . وقال ابن العربي : قيل : العلة فيها أنها مشية الشيطان , وقيل : لأنها خارجة عن الاعتدال . وقال البيهقي : الكراهة فيه للشهرة فتمتد الأبصار لمن ترى ذلك منه , وقد ورد النهي عن الشهرة في اللباس , فكل شيء صير صاحبه شهرة فحقه أن يجتنب " . 
فأقول : الصحيح من هذه الأقوال , هو الذي حكاه ابن العربي أنها مشية الشيطان .  
وتصديره إياه بقوله : " قيل " مما يشعر بتضعيفه , وذلك معناه أنه لم يقف على هذا الحديث الصحيح المؤيد لهذا " القيل " , ولو وقف عليه لما وسعه إلا الجزم به . وكذلك سكوت الحافظ عليه يشعرنا أنه لم يقف عليه أيضاً , وإلا لذكره على طريقته في جمع الأحاديث وذكر أطرافها المناسبة للباب , لاسيما وليس في تعيين العلة وتحديدها سواه . 
فخذها فائدة نفيسة عزيزة ربما لا تراها في غير هذا المكان , يعود الفضل فيها إلى الإمام أبي جعفر الطحاوي , فهو الذي حفظها لنا بإسناد صحيح في كتابه دون عشرات الكتب الأخرى لغيره . 
تنبيه :
أما الحديث الذي رواه ليث عن عبد الرحمن بن القاسم عن أبيه عن عائشة قالت : " ربما مشى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في نعل واحدة " . فهو ضعيف لا يحتج به . 
أخرجه الترمذي ( 1 / 329 ) من طريق هريم بن سفيان البجلي الكوفي والطحاوي من طريق مندل كلاهما عن ليث به . وضعفه الطحاوي بقوله : " مندل ليس من أهل التثبت . وليث وإن كان من أهل الفضل فإن روايته ليست عند أهل العلم بالقوية " . 
قلت : مندل قد تابعه هريم وهو ثقة من رجال الشيخين , فبرئت عهدته منه , وانحصرت في الليث فهو علة الحديث , وهو ضعيف .
 قال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " صدوق اختلط أخيراً ولم يتميز حديثه فترك " . 
وإذا عرف هذا فلا يجوز معارضة حديث الباب بهذا الحديث الواهي كما فعل بعض أهل الجهل بالآثار فيما ذكره الإمام الطحاوي رحمه الله تعالى .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 349

" ما من رجل يلي أمر عشرة فما فوق ذلك إلا أتى الله عز وجل مغلولاً يوم القيامة يده إلى عنقه فكه بره أو أوبقه إثمه , أولها ملامة وأوسطها ندامة وآخرها خزى يوم القيامة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 619 :
أخرجه أحمد ( 5 / 267 ) حدثنا أبو اليمان حدثنا إسماعيل بن عياش عن يزيد بن ( أبي ) مالك عن لقمان بن عامر عن # أبي أمامة # عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد شامي جيد , رجاله كلهم ثقات , وفي يزيد وهو ابن عبد الرحمن بن أبي مالك الدمشقي القاضي كلام لا ينزل حديثه عن رتبة الحسن . وقال فيه الحافظ في " التقريب " : " صدوق ربما وهم " . 
والحديث قال الهيثمي ( 5 / 205 ) : " رواه أحمد والطبراني وفيه يزيد بن أبي مالك وثقه ابن حبان وغيره وبقية رجاله ثقات " . 
وقال المنذري ( 3 / 132 - 133 , 4 / 294 ) : " رواه أحمد , ورواته ثقات إلا يزيد بن أبي مالك , وهو ثقة , وقال بعضهم : لين " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 350

" إن عشت إن شاء الله إلى قابل صمت التاسع مخافة أن يفوتني يوم عاشوراء " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 619 :
أخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( 3 / 99 / 2 ) من طريقين عن أحمد بن يونس أنبأنا ابن أبي ذئب عن القاسم بن عباس عن عبد الله بن عمير عن # ابن عباس # مرفوعاً . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 351

" اللهم من ظلم أهل المدينة وأخافهم فأخفه , وعليه لعنة الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين , لا يقبل منه صرف ولا عدل " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 620 :
رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " ( 1 / 125 / 2 ) : حدثنا روح بن الفرج أبو الزنباع حدثنا يحيى بن بكير حدثنا الليث به سعد عن هشام بن عروة عن موسى بن عقبة عن عطاء بن يسار عن # عبادة بن الصامت # مرفوعاً وقال : " لم يروه عن موسى إلا هشام تفرد به الليث " . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين غير روح بن الفرج  وهو ثقة كما في " التقريب " وقول الهيثمي في " المجمع " ( 3 / 306 ) : " رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " " والكبير " ورجاله رجال الصحيح " ليس صحيحاً على إطلاقه , وتلك عادة له أنه يطلق مثل هذا القول : " ورجاله رجال الصحيح " ويعني من فوق شيخ الطبراني , فاعلم هذا فإنه مفيد في مواطن النزاع والتحقيق .  
ثم رأيت الحديث في " تاريخ ابن عساكر " ( 16 / 241 / 2 ) من طريق عيسى ابن حماد أنبأنا الليث به .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 352

" البس جديداً وعش حميداً ومت شهيداً " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 620 :
أخرجه ابن ماجه ( 3558 ) وابن السني في " عمل اليوم والليلة "  ( 262 ) وأحمد وإسحاق في " مسنديهما " والنسائي في " الكبرى " والطبراني كلهم عن عبد الرزاق عن معمر عن الزهري عن # سالم بن عبد الله بن عمر عن أبيه # قال : " رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على عمر رضي الله عنه ثوباً أبيض فقال : أجديد ثوبك هذا أم غسيل ? فقال : بل غسيل , و( في رواية : جديداً ) فقال : فذكره . 
زاد الدبري ويرزقك الله قرة عين في الدنيا والآخرة , قال : وإياك يا رسول الله " . 
قال الحافظ في " نتائج الأفكار " ( 1 / 27 / 2 ) : " هذا حديث حسن غريب , ورجال الإسناد رجال الصحيح , لكن أعله النسائي فقال : هذا حديث منكر أنكره يحيى القطان على عبد الرزاق , قال النسائي : و قد روي أيضاً عنه متصلاً يعني الزهري , وروي عنه مرسلاً . قال : وليس هذا من حديث الزهري .
قلت : وجدت له شاهداً مرسلاً أخرجه بن أبي شيبة في المصنف عن عبد الله بن إدريس عن أبي الأشهب عن رجل , فذكر المتن بنحو رواية أحمد , وأبو الأشهب اسمه جعفر ابن حيان العطاردي وهو من رجال الصحيح , وسمع من كبار التابعين , وهذا يدل على أن للحديث أصلاً , وأقل درجاته أن يوصف بالحسن " .
تنبيه :
اقتصر النووي في " الأذكار " في عزوه على بن ماجة وابن السني وهو قصور ظاهر تعجب منه الحافظ .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 353

" إياي والتنعم , فإن عباد الله ليسوا بالمتنعمين " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 621 :
أخرجه أحمد ( 5 / 243 , 244 ) وأبو نعيم في " الحلية " ( 5 / 155 ) من طرق عن بقية بن الوليد عن السري بن ينعم عن مريح بن مسروق عن # معاذ بن جبل # . " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما بعث به إلى اليمن قال : " فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد رجاله ثقات كما قال المنذري ( 3 / 125 ) والهيثمي ( 10 / 250 ) , وسكتا عن عنعنة بقية مع كونه مشهوراً بالتدليس  ! ولكنه قد صرح بالتحديث عند أبي نعيم , فزالت شبهة تدليسه وثبت الحديث بذلك . 
والحمد لله .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 354

" إياك وكل ما يعتذر منه  " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 622 :
رواه الضياء في " المختارة " ( 131 / 1 ) عن عمرو بن الضحاك حدثنا أبي الضحاك ابن مخلد أنبأ شبيب بن بشر عن # أنس بن مالك # مرفوعاً . 
قلت : وهذا سند حسن رجاله ثقات وفي شبيب كلام لا يضر . 
وقال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " صدوق يخطىء " . 
وقال المناوي : " ورواه عن أنس أيضاً الديلمي في " مسند الفردوس " وسنده حسن وأخرجه الحاكم في " المستدرك " من حديث سعد , والطبراني في " الأوسط " من حديث ابن عمر وجابر " . 
قلت : في حديث جابر محمد بن أبي حميد , وهو مجمع على ضعفه كما في " المجمع " ( 10 / 248 ) .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 355

" مثل المؤمن مثل النحلة , لا تأكل إلا طيباً , ولا تضع إلا طيباً " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 622 :
أخرجه ابن حبان ( رقم 30 ) وابن عساكر ( 2 / 43 / 1 ) من طريق مؤمل ابن إسماعيل حدثنا شعبة عن يعلى بن عطاء عن # وكيع بن عدس عن عمه أبي رزين # قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
ثم روى ابن عساكر بسنده عن هارون الحمال قال : " وذكر هذا الحديث - حديث مؤمل - لأبي عبد الله ( يعني الإمام أحمد ) فقال أبو عبد الله : إنما حدثنا غندر عن شعبة عن يعلى بن عطاء عن عبد الله بن عمرو عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : مثل المؤمن مثل النحلة " . 
قلت : كذا وقع في نسخة ابن عساكر : " عن يعلى بن عطاء عن عبد الله ابن عمرو " .  
وأخشى أن يكون سقط منها شيء فقد أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة في " كتاب الإيمان " ( رقم 89 - بتحقيقي ) بسند أحمد مغايراً لما فيها , فقال : حدثنا غندر عن شعبة عن يعلى بن عطاء عن أبيه عن عبد الله بن عمرو قال : " مثل المؤمن .... " . هكذا قال : " عن أبيه " ولم يرفعه ولعله الصواب . 
وإذا ثبت ذلك فالإمام أحمد يشير إلى أن مؤمل بن إسماعيل قد أخطأ في إسناد الحديث فقال : " عن وكيع بن عدس " والصواب " عن أبيه " كما قال غندر فإنه أوثق من مؤمل و أخطأ أيضاً في رفعه , لأن غندرا أوقفه عند ابن أبي شيبة ولعله كذلك عند ابن عساكر , لكن بعض النساخ رفعه ! نعم قد جاء مرفوعاً من طريقين آخرين عن شعبة , فقال ابن السماك في " حديثه " ( 2 / 90 / 2 ) : حدثنا محمد بن عيسى حدثنا سلام بن سليمان حدثنا شعبة بإسناد غندر مرفوعاً . 
وسلام هذا وهو أبو العباس المدائني الضرير قال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " ضعيف " . ولكن تابعه حجاج بن نصير قال : أنبأنا شعبة به . 
أخرجه القضاعي في " مسند الشهاب " ( 110 / 1 ) . 
وحجاج ضعيف أيضاً . لكن تابعه حرمي ابن عمارة بن أبي حفصة قال : أنبأنا شعبة به . 
أخرجه البخاري في " التاريخ الكبير " ( 4 / 1 / 248 / 1058 ) . وحرمي صدوق يهم فهو بمجموع هذه المتابعات ثابت عن شعبة . 
وللحديث طريق أخرى أخرجها الحسين المروزي في " زوائد الزهد لابن المبارك " ( ق 123 / 1 - كواكب 575 ) بسند صحيح عن عبد الله بن بريدة قال : " ذكر لي أن أبا سبرة بن سلمة سمع .... عبد الله بن عمرو ...... " فذكره مرفوعاً وفيه قصة . 
وجملة القول أن الحديث بهذه الطرق حسن أو صحيح . 
والله أعلم .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 356

" أتاني جبريل عليه السلام فقال : إني كنت أتيتك الليلة فلم يمنعني أن أدخل عليك البيت الذي أنت فيه إلا أنه كان في البيت تمثال رجل وكان في البيت قرام ستر فيه تماثيل فمر برأس التمثال يقطع فيصير كهيئة الشجرة ومر بالستر يقطع وفي رواية : إن في البيت ستراً في الحائط فيه تماثيل , فاقطعوا رءوسها فاجعلوها بساطاً أو وسائد فأوطئوه , فإنا لا ندخل بيتا فيه تماثيل . فيجعل منه وسادتان توطآن ومر بالكلب فيخرج . ففعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وإذا الكلب جرو كان للحسن والحسين رضي الله عنهما تحت نضد لهما . قال : ومازال يوصيني بالجار حتى ظننت أو رأيت أنه سيورثه " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 624 :
أخرجه أحمد ( 2 / 305 , 478 ) والسياق له وأبو داود ( 4158 ) والترمذي ( 2 / 132 ) وابن حبان في " صحيحه " ( 1487 ) من طريق يونس بن أبي إسحاق عن مجاهد عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح على شرط مسلم , وصححه الترمذي وغيره , وقد صرح يونس بالتحديث في رواية ابن حبان , وفي حفظه ضعف يسير لا يضر في حديثه , وقال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " صدوق يهم قليلاً " . 
قلت : وقد تابعه أبو إسحاق , فقال أحمد ( 2 / 308 ) حدثنا عبد الرزاق أنبأنا معمر عن أبي إسحاق عن مجاهد به مختصراً بالرواية الثانية . 
وهذا إسناد صحيح على شرط الشيخين لولا أن أبا إسحاق وهو السبيعي والد يونس , كان تغير في آخره , وقد اختلف عليه في لفظه , فرواه عنه معمر هكذا , ورواه أبو بكر عنه به نحوه بلفظ : " فإما أن تقطع رؤوسها , أو تجعل بساطاً يوطأ " . 
أخرجه النسائي ( 2 / 302 ) . 
والأول أصح , لأن معمراً حفظه عن أبي بكر وهو ابن عياش الكوفي قال الحافظ : " ثقة عابد , إلا أنه لما كبر ساء حفظه , وكتابه صحيح " . 
فقه الحديث : 
الأول : تحريم الصور , لأنها سبب لمنع دخول الملائكة , والأحاديث في تحريمها أشهر من أن تذكر . 
الثاني : أن التحريم يشمل الصور التي ليست مجسمة ولا ظل لها لعموم قول جبريل عليه السلام : " فإنا لا ندخل بيتا فيه تماثيل " , وهي الصور , ويؤيده أن التماثيل التي كانت على القرام لا ظل لها , ولا فرق في ذلك بين ما كان منها تطريزاً على الثوب أو كتابة على الورق , أو رسماً بالآلة الفوتوغرافية إذ كل ذلك صور وتصوير , والتفريق بين التصوير اليدوي والتصوير الفوتوغرافي , فيحرم الأول دون الثاني , ظاهرية عصرية , وجمود لا يحمد كما حققته في " آداب الزفاف في السنة المطهرة " ( ص 112 - 114 ) . 
الثالث : أن التحريم يشمل الصورة التي توطأ أيضاً إذا تركت على حالها ولم تغير بالقطع , و هوالذي مال إليه الحافظ في " الفتح " . 
الرابع : أن قوله " حتى تصير كهيئة الشجرة " , دليل على أن التغيير الذي يحل به استعمال الصورة , إنما هو الذي يأتي على معالم الصورة , فيغيرها حتى تصير على هيئة أخرى مباحة كالشجرة . وعليه فلا يجوز استعمال الصورة ولو كانت بحيث لا تعيش لو كانت حية كما يقول بعض الفقهاء , لأنها في هذه الحالة لا تزال صورة اسماً وحقيقة , مثل الصور النصفية , وأمثالها , فاعلم هذا فإنه مما يهم المسلم معرفته في هذا العصر الذي انتشرت فيه الصور وعمت وطمت . , وإن شئت زيادة تحقيق في هذا , فراجع المصدر السابق ( ص 111 / 112 ) . 
الخامس : فيه إشارة إلى أن الصورة إذا كانت من الجمادات فهي جائزة , ولا تمنع من دخول الملائكة , لقوله " كهيئة الشجرة " , فإنه لو كان تصوير الشجر حراماً كتصوير ذوات الأرواح , لم يأمر جبريل عليه السلام , بتغييرها إلى صورة شجرة , وهذا ظاهر , ويؤيده حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنه " وإن كنت لابد فاعلاً , فاصنع الشجرة , وما لا نفس له " . رواه مسلم وأحمد ( 1 / 308 ) . 
السادس : تحريم اقتناء الكلب لأنه أيضاً سبب يمنع من دخول الملائكة , وهل يمنع لو كان كلب ماشية أو صيد , الظاهر لا , لأنه يباح اقتناؤه . 
ويؤيده أن الصورة إذا كانت مباحة لا تمنع أيضاً من دخول الملائكة بدليل أن السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها كانت تقتني لعب البنات , وتلعب بها هي ورفيقاتها على مرأة من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , فلا ينكرها عليها كما ثبت في البخاري وغيره , فلو كان ذلك مانعاً من دخول الملائكة لما أقرها صلى الله عليه وسلم عليه . 
والله أعلم .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 357

" من أحب أن يتمثل له الناس قياماً , فليتبوأ مقعده من النار " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 627 :
أخرجه البخاري في " الأدب " ( 977 ) وأبو داود ( 5229 ) والترمذي ( 2 / 125 ) والطحاوي في " مشكل الآثار " ( 2 / 40 ) واللفظ له وأحمد ( 4 / 93 , 100 ) والدولابي في " الكنى " ( 1 / 95 ) والمخلص في " الفوائد المنتقاة " ( ق 196 / 2 ) وعبد بن حميد في " المنتخب من المسند " ( ق 51 / 2 ) والبغوي في " حديث علي بن الجعد " ( 7 / 69 / 2 ) وأبو نعيم في " أخبار أصبهان " ( 1 / 219 ) من طرق عن حبيب بن الشهيد عن أبي مجلز قال : " دخل معاوية بيتاً فيه عبد الله بن الزبير , وعبد الله بن عامر , فقام ابن عامر , وثبت ابن الزبير , وكان أدر بهما فقال # معاوية # : اجلس يا ابن عامر فإني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : فذكره . 
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن " . 
قلت : بل هو حديث صحيح , رجال إسناده ثقات رجال الشيخين , وأبو مجلز اسمه لاحق بن حميد , وهو ثقة , وحبيب بن الشهيد ثقة ثبت كما في " التقريب " , فلا وجه للاقتصار على تحسينه , وإن سكت عليه الحافظ في " الفتح " ( 11 / 42 ) , لاسيما وله طريق أخرى , فقال المخلص في " الفوائد " : حدثنا عبد الله أنبأنا داود : أنبأنا مروان أنبأنا مغيرة بن مسلم السراج عن عبد الله بن بريدة قال : " خرج معاوية فرآهم قياماً لخروجه , فقال لهم : اجلسوا فإن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : من سره أن يقوم له بنو آدم , وجبت له النار " .
قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال مسلم غير شيخ المخلص عبد الله , وهو الحافظ أبو القاسم البغوي , ومغيرة بن مسلم السراج وهما ثقتان بلا خلاف وداود هو ابن رشيد , ومروان هو ابن معاوية الفزاري الكوفي الحافظ .
وقد تابعه شبابة بن سوار حدثني المغيرة بن مسلم به إلا أنه قال : " من أحب أن يستجم له الرجال ... " والباقي مثله . 
أخرجه الطحاوي ( 2 / 38 - 39 ) والخطيب في تاريخ بغداد ( 13 / 193 ) . 
وللحديث عنده ( 11 / 361 ) شاهد مرسل في قصة طريفة , أخرجه من طريق عبد الرزاق بن سليمان بن علي بن الجعد قال : سمعت أبي يقول : " لما أحضر المأمون أصحاب الجوهر , فناظرهم على متاع كان معهم , ثم نهض المأمون لبعض حاجته , ثم خرج , فقام كل من كان في المجلس إلا ابن الجعد , فإنه لم يقم , قال : فنظر إليه المأمون كهيئة المغضب , ثم استخلاه فقال له : يا شيخ ما منعك أن تقوم لي كما قام أصحابك ? قال : أجللت أمير المؤمنين للحديث الذي نأثره عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , قال : وما هو ? قال علي بن الجعد : سمعت المبارك بن فضالة يقول : سمعت الحسن يقول قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( فذكره باللفظ الأول ) قال : فأطرق المأمون متفكراً في الحديث , ثم رفع رأسه فقال : لا يشترى إلا من هذا الشيخ , قال : فاشترى منه في ذلك اليوم بقيمة ثلاثين ألف دينار " . 
قلت : فصدق في علي بن الجعد ( وهو ثقة ثبت ) قول الله عز وجل : ( ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجاً , ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب ) . 
ونحو هذه القصة ما أخرج الدينوري في " المنتقى من المجالسة " ( ق 8 / 1 - نسخة حلب ) : حدثنا أحمد بن علي البصري قال : " وجه المتوكل إلى أحمد بن العدل وغيره من العلماء فجمعهم في داره , ثم خرج عليهم , فقام الناس كلهم إلا أحمد بن العدل , فقال المتوكل لعبيد الله : إن هذا الرجل لا يرى بيعتنا , فقال له : بلى يا أمير المؤمنين ولكن في بصره سوء , فقال أحمد بن العدل : يا أمير المؤمنين ما في بصري من سوء , ولكنني نزهتك من عذاب الله تعالى , قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من أحب أن يمثل له الرجال قياماً فليتبوأ مقعده في النار " , فجاء المتوكل فجلس إلى جنبه " . 
وروى ابن عساكر في " تاريخ دمشق " ( 19 / 170 / 2 ) بسنده عن الأوزاعي حدثني بعض حرس عمر بن عبد العزيز قال : " خرج علينا عمر بن عبد العزيز ونحن ننتظره يوم الجمعة , فلما رأيناه قمنا , فقال : إذا رأيتموني فلا تقوموا , ولكن توسعوا " . 
فقه الحديث : 
دلنا هذا الحديث على أمرين . 
الأول : تحريم حب الداخل على الناس القيام منهم له , وهو صريح الدلالة بحيث أنه لا يحتاج إلى بيان . 
والآخر : كراهة القيام من الجالسين للداخل , ولو كان لا يحب القيام , وذلك من باب التعاون على الخير , وعدم فتح باب الشر , وهذا معنى دقيق دلنا عليه راوي الحديث معاوية رضي الله عنه , وذلك بإنكاره على عبد الله بن عامر قيامه له , واحتج عليه بالحديث , وذلك من فقهه في الدين , وعلمه بقواعد الشريعة , التي منها " سد الذرائع " , ومعرفته بطبائع البشر , وتأثرهم بأسباب الخير والشر , فإنك إذا تصورت مجتمعاً صالحاً كمجتمع السلف الأول , لم يعتادوا القيام بعضهم لبعض , فمن النادر أن تجد فيهم من يحب هذا القيام الذي يرديه في النار , وذلك لعدم وجود ما يذكره به وهو القيام نفسه , وعلى العكس من ذلك إذا نظرت إلى مجتمع كمجتمعنا اليوم , قد اعتادوا القيام المذكور , فإن هذه العادة لاسيما مع الاستمرار عليها فإنها تذكره به , ثم إن النفس تتوق إليه وتشتهيه حتى تحبه , فإذا أحبه هلك , فكان من باب التعاون على البر والتقوى أن يترك هذا القيام , حتى لمن نظنه أنه لا يحبه خشية أن يجره قيامنا له إلى أن يحبه , فنكون قد ساعدناه على إهلاك نفسه وذا لا يجوز . ومن الأدلة الشاهدة على ذلك أنك ترى بعض أهل العلم الذين يظن فيهم حسن الخلق , تتغير نفوسهم إذا ما وقع نظرهم على فرد لم يقم له , هذا إذا لم يغضبوا عليه ولم ينسبوه إلى قلة الأدب , ويبشروه بالحرمان من بركة العلم بسبب عدم احترامه لأهله بزعمهم . بل إن فيهم من يدعوهم إلى القيام , ويخدعهم بمثل قوله " أنتم لا تقومون لي كجسم من عظم ولحم , وإنما تقومون للعلم الذي في صدري " ! ! كأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عنده لم يكن لديه علم ! ! لأن الصحابة كانوا لا يقومون له , أو أن الصحابة كانوا لا يعظمونه عليه السلام التعظيم اللائق به ! فهل يقول بهذا أو ذاك مسلم ? ! ومن أجل هذا الحديث وغيره ذهب جماعة من أهل العلم إلى المنع من القيام للغير كما في " الفتح " ( 11 / 41 ) ثم قال : " ومحصل المنقول عن مالك إنكار القيام , ما دام الذي يقام لأجله لم يجلس , ولو كان في شغل نفسه , فإنه سئل عن المرأة تبالغ في إكرام زوجها , فتتلقاه وتنزع ثيابه , وتقف حتى يجلس ? فقال : أما التلقي فلا بأس به , وأما القيام حتى يجلس فلا , فإن هذا فعل الجبابرة , وقد أنكره عمر بن عبد العزيز " . 
قلت : وليس في الباب ما يعارض دلالة هذا الحديث أصلاً , والذين خالفوا فذهبوا إلى جواز هذا القيام بل استحبابه , استدلوا بأحاديث بعضها صحيح , وبعضها ضعيف والكل عند التأمل في طرقها ومتونها لا ينهض للاستدلال على ذلك , ومن أمثلة القسم الأول حديث " قوموا إلى سيدكم " . وقد تقدم الجواب عنه برقم ( 67 ) من وجوه أقواه أنه صح بزيادة : " فأنزلوه " فراجعه . 
ومن أمثلة القسم الآخر حديث قيامه صلى الله عليه وسلم حين أقبل عليه أخوه من الرضاعة فأجلسه بين يديه . 
فهو حديث ضعيف معضل الإسناد , ولو صح فلا دليل فيه أيضاً وقد بينت ذلك كله في " الأحاديث الضعيفة " ( 1148 ) .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 358

" ما كان في الدنيا شخص أحب إليهم رؤية من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وكانوا إذا رأوه لم يقوموا له , لما كانوا يعلمون من كراهيته لذلك " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 631 :
أخرجه البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( 946 ) والترمذي ( 2 / 125 ) والطحاوي في " مشكل الآثار " ( 2 / 39 ) وأحمد ( 3 / 132 ) وأبو يعلى في " مسنده " ( ق 183 / 2 ) واللفظ له من طرق عن حماد بن سلمة عن حميد عن # أنس # به .
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن صحيح غريب من هذا الوجه " . 
قلت : وإسناده صحيح على شرط مسلم . 
وهذا الحديث مما يقوي ما دل عليه الحديث السابق من المنع من القيام للإكرام لأن القيام لو كان إكراماً شرعاً , لم يجز له صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يكرهه من أصحابه له , وهو أحق الناس بالإكرام , وهم أعرف الناس بحقه عليه الصلاة والسلام . 
وأيضاً فقد كره الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا القيام له من أصحابه , فعلى المسلم - خاصة إذا كان من أهل العلم وذوي القدوة - أن يكره ذلك لنفسه اقتداء به صلى الله عليه وسلم , وأن يكره لغيره من المسلمين لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه من الخير " , فلا يقوم له أحد , ولا هو يقوم لأحد , بل كراهتهم لهذا القيام أولى بهم من النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام , ذلك لأنهم إن لم يكرهوه اعتادوا القيام بعضهم لبعض , وذلك يؤدي بهم إلى حبهم له , وهو سبب يستحقون عليه النار كما في الحديث السابق , وليس كذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , فإنه معصوم من أن يحب مثل هذه المعصية , فإذا كان مع ذلك قد كره القيام له , كان واضحاً أن المسلم أولى بكراهته له .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 359

" نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم خيبر عن لحوم الحمر الأهلية , وأذن في لحوم الخيل " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 632 :
هو من حديث # جابر بن عبد الله # رضي الله عنه . وله عنه طرق : 
الأولى : عن محمد بن علي عنه . 
أخرجه البخاري ( 4 / 16 ) ومسلم ( 6 / 66 ) وأبو داود ( 3788 ) والنسائي ( 2 / 199 ) والترمذي ( 1 / 331 ) والدارمي ( 2 / 87 ) والطحاوي ( 2 / 318 ) والبيهقي ( 9 / 325 ) وأحمد ( 3 / 361 , 385 ) من طرق عن حماد بن زيد عن عمرو بن دينار عن محمد بن علي به . 
وتابعه سفيان بن عيينة عن عمرو بن دينار عن جابر , فأسقط من الإسناد محمد ابن علي , ولفظه : " أطعمنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لحوم الخيل , ونهانا عن لحوم الحمر " .  
أخرجه النسائي والطحاوي والترمذي ( 1 / 331 ) وقال : " هذا حديث حسن صحيح , وهكذا روى غير واحد عن عمرو بن دينار عن جابر ورواه حماد بن زيد عن عمرو بن دينار عن محمد بن علي عن جابر ورواية ابن عيينة أصح .
وسمعت محمدا يقول : سفيان بن عيينة أحفظ من حماد ابن زيد " . 
قال الحافظ في " الفتح " ( 9 / 559 ) : " قلت : لكن اقتصر البخاري ومسلم على تخريج طريق حماد بن زيد , وقد وافقه ابن جريج عن عمرو وعلى إدخال الواسطة بين عمرو وجابر ولكنه لم يسمه , أخرجه أبو داود " . 
الثانية : عن أبي الزبير أنه سمع جابر بن عبد الله يقول : " أكلنا زمن خيبر الخيل وحمر الوحش , ونهانا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الحمار الأهلي " . 
أخرجه مسلم وأبو داود ( 3789 ) والنسائي وابن ماجه ( 3191 ) والطحاوي والبيهقي وأحمد ( 3 / 356 , 362 ) من طرق عن أبي الزبير به . ولفظ النسائي مثل لفظ ابن عيينة المتقدم بزيادة : " يوم خيبر " . 
ولفظ أبي داود وأحمد : " ذبحنا يوم خيبر الخيل والبغال والحمير , فنهانا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن البغال والحمير , ولم ينهنا عن الخيل " . 
الثالثة : عن عطاء عنه قال : " كنا نأكل لحوم الخيل على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " زاد في رواية : " قلت : فالبغال ? قال : لا " . 
أخرجه النسائي واللفظ له وابن ماجه ( 3197 ) والزيادة له والطحاوي ( 2 / 318 , 322 ) والبيهقي . 
قلت : وإسناده صحيح . 
وللحديث شاهد من رواية أسماء بنت أبي بكر رضي الله عنهما قالت : " نحرنا فرساً على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأكلناه ( بالمدينة ) " . 
أخرجه البخاري ومسلم والدارمي والبيهقي وأحمد ( 6 / 345 , 346 , 353 ) والزيادة للدارمي ورواية للبخاري . 
وفي الحديث جواز أكل لحوم الخيل , وهو مذهب الأئمة الأربعة سوى أبي حنيفة فذهب إلى التحريم خلافاً لصاحبيه فإنهما وافقا الجمهور , وهو الحق لهذا الحديث الصحيح , ولذلك اختاره الإمام أبو جعفر الطحاوي , وذكر أن حجة أبي حنيفة حديث خالد بن الوليد مرفوعاً : " لا يحل أكل لحوم الخيل والبغال والحمير " . 
ولكنه حديث منكر ضعيف الإسناد لا يحتج به إذا لم يخالف ما هو أصح منه , فكيف وقد خالف حديثين صحيحين كما ترى . 
وقد بينت ضعفه وعلله في " السلسلة الضعيفة " رقم ( 1149 ) .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 360

" ليأتين عليكم أمراء يقربون شرار الناس , ويؤخرون الصلاة عن مواقيتها , فمن أدرك ذلك منهم فلا يكونن عريفاً ولا شرطياً ولا جابياً ولا خازناً " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 635 :
أخرجه ابن حبان في " صحيحه " فقال ( 1558 - موارد ) : أخبرنا أحمد ابن علي بن المثنى حدثنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم المروزي أنبأنا جرير بن عبد الحميد عن رقبة بن مصقلة عن جعفر بن إياس عن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن مسعود عن أبي سعيد وأبي هريرة قالا : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره .
قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين غير عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن مسعود وهو ثقة , وأحمد بن علي بن المثنى هو أبو يعلى الموصلي وهو ثقة حافظ . وقد أخرجه في " مسنده " , فقال الهيثمي في " المجمع " ( 5 / 240 ) . 
" رواه أبو يعلى , ورجاله رجال الصحيح خلا عبد الرحمن بن مسعود ( ! ) وهو ثقة " . 
قلت : وله طريق أخرى عن أبي هريرة وحده . 
أخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الصغير " ( ص 117 ) والخطيب في " تاريخ بغداد " عن داود بن سليمان الخراساني : حدثنا عبد الله بن المبارك عن سعيد بن أبي عروبة عن قتادة عن سعيد بن المسيب عنه . 
وقال الطبراني : " تفرد به داود بن سليمان , وهو شيخ لا بأس به " . 
قلت : وهذه فائدة عزيزة , فإن توثيق الطبراني للخراساني هذا مما لم يرد له ذكر في كتب الرجال مثل " الميزان " و " اللسان " وغيرهما , وإنما جاء فيهما أن الأزدي قال : " ضعيف جداً " . 
قلت : وبقية رجال الإسناد ثقات رجال الستة , فهو شاهد لا بأس به عندي .
والله أعلم .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 361

" ليوشك رجل أن يتمنى أنه خر من الثريا , ولم يل من أمر الناس شيئاً " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 636 :
أخرجه الحاكم ( 4 / 91 ) من طريق عاصم بن بهدلة عن يزيد بن شريك أن الضحاك بن قيس بعث معه بكسوة إلى مروان بن الحكم فقال مروان للبواب : أنظر من بالباب ? قال : # أبو هريرة # , فأذن له فقال : يا أبا هريرة حدثنا حديثاً سمعته من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : فذكره . 
وقال : " صحيح الإسناد " , ووافقه الذهبي . 
قلت : وإنما هو حسن فقط للخلاف المعروف في حفظ عاصم هذا , والذهبي نفسه لما ترجمه في " الميزان " , وحكى أقوال الأئمة فيه قال : " قلت : هو حسن الحديث " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 362

" لا يحل للخليفة إلا قصعتان قصعة يأكلها هو وأهله , وقصعة يطعمها " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 636 :
رواه ابن أبي الدنيا في " الورع " ( 168 / 2 ) : حدثنا إبراهيم بن المنذر الحزامي قال : أنبأنا عبد الله بن وهب عن ابن لهيعة عن عبد الله بن هبيرة عن عبد الله بن زرير الغافقي قال : دخلنا على # علي بن أبي طالب # يوم أضحى فقدم إلينا خزيرة , فقلنا يا أمير المؤمنين لو قدمت إلينا من هذا البط والوز , والخير كثير , قال : يا ابن زرير إني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , فذكره . 
ورواه أحمد ( رقم 1 / 78 ) وعنه ابن عساكر ( 12 / 188 / 1 ) من طريقين آخرين عن ابن لهيعة به . 
ورواه ابن عساكر من طريق حرملة عن ابن وهب به موقوفاً على علي . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات , وابن لهيعة إنما يخشى من سوء حفظه إذا لم يكن الحديث من رواية أحد العبادلة عنه كما صرح بذلك بعض الأئمة المتقدمين , وهذه كما ترى من رواية عبد الله بن وهب عنه . 
والحديث قال الهيثمي في " مجمع الزوائد " ( 5 / 231 ) : " رواه أحمد , وفيه ابن لهيعة , وحديثه حسن , وفيه ضعف " . 
وأقول : الصواب فيه أنه ضعيف الحديث في غير رواية العبادلة عنه . صحيح الحديث من رواية أحدهم عنه كما سبق . وقال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " صدوق , خلط بعد احتراق كتبه , ورواية ابن المبارك وابن وهب عنه أعدل من غيرهما , وله في " مسلم " بعض شيء مقرون " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 363

" أربعة يبغضهم الله عز وجل : البياع الحلاف والفقير المختال والشيخ الزاني والإمام الجائر " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 637 :
أخرجه النسائي ( 1 / 359 ) وابن حبان ( 1098 ) من طريق حماد بن سلمة عن عبيد الله بن عمر عن سعيد المقبري عن #‎أبي هريرة # أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح على شرط مسلم .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 364

" باع آخرته بدنياه . قاله لرجل باع بثمن حلف أن لا يبيع به " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 637 :
أخرجه ابن حبان ( 1099 ) : أخبرنا عبد الله بن صالح البخاري - ببغداد - حدثنا يعقوب بن حميد بن كاسب حدثنا ابن فديك عن ربيعة بن عبد الله بن الهدير عن # أبي سعيد # قال : " مر أعرابي بشاة , فقلت : تبيعها بثلاثة دراهم ? فقال : لا والله , ثم باعها فذكرت ذلك لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , فقال " . فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد حسن رجاله كلهم ثقات من رجال " التهذيب " غير عبد الله بن صالح البخاري وهو ثقة مترجم له في " تاريخ بغداد " ( 9 / 481 ) .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 365

" احضروا الذكر وادنوا من الإمام , فإن الرجل لا يزال يتباعد حتى يؤخر في الجنة وإن دخلها " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 638 :
أخرجه أبو داود ( 1198 ) والحاكم ( 1 / 289 ) وعنهما البيهقي ( 3 / 238 ) وأحمد ( 5 / 11 ) من طريق معاذ بن هشام قال : وجدت في كتاب أبي بخط يده - ولم أسمعه منه : قال قتادة : عن يحيى بن مالك عن # سمرة بن جندب # أن نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : فذكره . 
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح على شرط مسلم " . ووافقه الذهبي . 
كذا قالا , ويحيى بن مالك هذا , قد أغفله كل من صنف في رجال الستة فيما علمنا فليس هو في " التهذيب " " ولا في " التقريب " ولا في " التذهيب " . 
نعم ترجمه ابن أبي حاتم فقال ( 4 / 2 / 190 ) : " يحيى بن مالك , أبو أيوب الأزدي العتكي البصري المراغي , قبيلة من العرب .  
روى عن عبد الله بن عمرو , وأبي هريرة , وابن عباس , وسمرة بن جندب , وجويرية . مات في ولاية الحجاج . 
روى عنه قتادة , وأبو عمران الجوني , وأبو الواصل عبد الحميد بن واصل " . 
ولم يذكر فيه جرحاً ولا تعديلاً . 
وأورده ابن حبان في " الثقات " ( 1 / 256 ) وقال : " من أهل البصرة , يروي عن عبد الله بن عمر , روى عنه قتادة , مات أبو أيوب في ولاية الحجاج " . 
قلت : فمثله حسن الحديث إن شاء الله تعالى لتابعيته , ورواية جماعة من الثقات عنه , مع تصحيح الحاكم والذهبي لحديثه . والله أعلم .
وخالفه الحكم بن عبد الملك فقال : عن قتادة عن الحسن عن سمرة به . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 5 / 10 ) وكذا الطبراني في " المعجم الصغير " ( ص 70 ) وقال : " لم يروه عن قتادة إلا الحكم " . 
قلت : وهو ضعيف كما قال الهيثمي ( 2 / 177 ) , وأشار المنذري في " الترغيب " ( 1 / 255 ) إلى تضعيف الحديث وعزاه للطبراني والأصبهاني . وفاته هو والهيثمي أنه في " المسند " , بل وفي " السنن " و " المستدرك " مصداقاً للقول المشهور : " كم ترك الأول للآخر " . 
تنبيه : 
لفظ الحكم : " ... فإن الرجل ليكون من أهل الجنة , فيتأخر عن الجمعة , فيؤخر عن الجنة , وإنه لمن أهلها " . 
وهذا مخالف للفظ هشام كما هو ظاهر , فهو منكر من أجل المخالفة . 
والله أعلم .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 366

" إن التجار هم الفجار . قيل يا رسول الله : أو ليس قد أحل الله البيع ? قال : بلى , ولكنهم يحدثون فيكذبون , ويحلفون فيأثمون " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 640 :
رواه أحمد ( 3 / 428 ) والطحاوي في " المشكل " ( 3 / 12 ) والحاكم ( 2 / 6 - 7 ) عن هشام الدستوائي عن يحيى بن أبي كثير قال : حدثني أبو راشد الحبراني سمع # عبد الرحمن بن شبل # يقول : فذكره مرفوعاً . 
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح الإسناد , وقد ذكر هشام بن أبي عبد الله سماع يحيى بن أبي كثير من أبي راشد , وهشام ثقة مأمون , وأدخل أبان بن يزيد العطار بينهما زيد بن سلام " ووافقه الذهبي . وهو كما قالا . 
ثم أخرجه الحاكم وابن عساكر ( 7 / 486 / 2 ) عن أبان به . وصرح ابن عساكر بسماع يحيى من زيد بن سلام أيضاً . 
وخالفهم معمر فقال : عن يحيى بن أبي كثير عن زيد بن سلام عن جده قال : كتب معاوية إلى عبد الرحمن بن شبل أن علم الناس ما سمعت من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , فجمعهم فقال : فذكره مرفوعاً . 
رواه ابن عساكر . 
ثم رواه من طريق معاوية بن سلام عن أخيه عن جده أبي سلام عن أبي راشد به مختصراً . 
والحديث قال المنذري ( 3 / 29 ) : " رواه أحمد بإسناد جيد " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 367

" إن الرجل ليصل في اليوم إلى مائة عذراء . يعني في الجنة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 641 :
رواه أبو نعيم في " صفة الجنة " ( 169 / 1 - شيخ الإسلام ) والضياء في " صفة الجنة " ( 82 / 2 ) من طريق الطبراني بسندين له عن حسين بن علي الجعفي عن زائدة عن هشام بن حسان عن محمد بن سيرين عن # أبي هريرة # قال : قيل يا رسول الله هل نصل إلى نسائنا في الجنة ? فقال : فذكره . 
وقال الطبراني : " تفرد به الجعفي " 
قال المقدسي : " قلت : ورجاله عندي على شرط الصحيح " . 
قلت : وهو كما قال فالسند صحيح ولا نعلم له علة . 
وقد وجدت له شاهداً من حديث ابن عباس مرفوعاً , أخرجه الحربي في " الغريب " ( 5 / 52 / 2 ) وأبو نعيم عن زيد بن الحواري عنه , ورجاله ثقات غير زيد هذا فهو ضعيف .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 368

" المرأة أحق بولدها ما لم تزوج " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 641 :
أخرجه الدارقطني في " سننه " ( 418 ) من طريق المثنى بن الصباح عن # عمرو ابن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده # . " أن امرأة خاصمت زوجها في ولدها , فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ... " فذكره . 
وكذلك رواه عبد الرزاق في " مصنفه " : أخبرنا المثنى بن الصباح به . 
وعن عبد الرزاق رواه إسحاق بن راهويه في " مسنده " كما في " نصب الراية " ( 3 / 265 ) . 
قال الحافظ في " التلخيص " ( 4 / 11 ) : " والمثنى بن الصباح ضعيف . ويقويه ما رواه عبد الرزاق عن الثوري عن عاصم عن عكرمة قال : " خاصمت امرأة عمر عمر إلى أبي بكر , وكان طلقها , فقال أبو بكر : هي أعطف وألطف وأرحم وأحن وأرأف , وهي أحق بولدها ما لم تتزوج " . 
أقول : وهذا مع كونه موقوفاً , فهو مرسل , وقد روي من وجوه أخرى مرسلاً في " الموطأ " و " المصنف " لابن أبي شيبة ومن وجه آخر موصولاً بإسناد ضعيف منقطع وقد خرجت ذلك كله في " إرواء الغليل " ( 2250 ) , ولذلك فإني أرى أن تقوية الحديث بهذا الموقوف ليس بالقوي , فالأولى تقويته بأن المثنى قد توبع عليه من غير واحد , فتابعه ابن جريج عند أحمد ( 2 / 182 ) والدارقطني , والأوزاعي عند أبي داود ( 2276 ) والحاكم ( 2 / 207 ) كلاهما عن عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده عبد الله بن عمرو به أتم منه , ولفظه : " أن امرأة قالت : يا رسول الله إن ابني هذا , كان بطني له وعاء , وثديي له سقاء , وحجري له حواء , وإن أباه طلقني وأراد أن ينتزعه مني , فقال لها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أنت أحق به ما لم تنكحي " . 
وقال الحاكم :  " صحيح الإسناد " . ووافقه الذهبي . 
وأقول : إنما هو حسن للخلاف المعروف في عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده . 
وقال المحقق ابن القيم في " زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد " : " هذا الحديث احتاج الناس فيه إلى عمرو بن شعيب , ولم يجدوا بدا من الاحتجاج هنا به , ومدار الحديث عليه , وليس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حديث في سقوط الحضانة بالتزويج غير هذا , وقد ذهب إليه الأئمة الأربعة وغيرهم , وقد صرح بأن الجد هو عبد الله بن عمرو فبطل قول من يقول : لعله محمد والد شعيب فيكون الحديث مرسلاً , وقد صح سماع شعيب من جده عبد الله بن عمرو , فبطل قول من قال : إنه منقطع . وقد احتج به البخاري خارج " صحيحه " , ونص على صحة حديثه , وقال : كان الحميدي وأحمد وإسحاق وعلي بن عبد الله يحتجون بحديثه , فمن الناس بعدهم ? ! هذا لفظه . وقال إسحاق بن راهويه : هو عندنا كأيوب عن نافع عن ابن عمر , وحكى الحاكم في " علوم الحديث " له الاتفاق على صحة حديثه . 
وقولها : " كان بطني له وعاء " إلى آخره إدلاء منها وتوسل إلى اختصاصها به كما اختص بها في هذه المواطن الثلاثة , والأب لم يشاركها في ذلك , فنبهت في هذا الاختصاص على الاختصاص الذي طلبته بالاستفتاء والمخاصمة , وفي هذا دليل على اعتبار المعاني والعلل , وتأثيرها في الأحكام , وإماطتها بها , وأن ذلك أمر مستقر في الفطرة السليمة حتى فطر النساء . 
وهذا الوصف الذي أدلت به المرأة , وجعلته سبباً لتعليق الحكم به قد قرره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ورتب عليه أثره , ولو كان باطلاً ألغاه , بل ترتيبه الحكم عقيبه دليل على تأثيره فيه وأنه سببه " . 
قال : " ودل الحديث على أنه إذا افترق الأبوان وبينهما ولد , فالأم أحق به من الأب ما لم يقم بالأم ما يمنع تقديمها أو بالولد وصف يقتضي تخييره , وهذا ما لا يعرف فيه نزاع , وقد قضى به خليفة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على عمر ابن الخطاب ... " . 
وقد أشار بقوله : " ما يمنع تقديمها " إلى أنه يشترط في الحاضنة أن تكون مسلمة دينة لأن الحاضن عادة حريص على تربية الطفل على دينه , وأن يربى عليه , فيصعب بعد كبره وعقله انتقاله عنه , وقد يغيره عن فطرة الله التي فطر عليها عباده فلا يراجعها أبداً كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " كل مولود يولد على الفطرة فأبواه يهودانه وينصرانه ويمجسانه " فلا يؤمن تهويد الحاضن وتنصيره للطفل المسلم . 
وأشار بقوله " أو بالولد وصف يقتضي تخييره " . 
إلى أن الصبي إذا كان مميزاً فيخير ولا يشمله هذا الحديث , لحديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه : " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خير غلاماً بين أبيه وأمه " . 
وهو حديث صحيح كما بينته في " الإرواء " ( 2254 ) . 
ومن شاء الاطلاع على الأحكام المستنبطة من هذا الحديث مع البسط والتحقيق , فليرجع إلى كتاب العلامة ابن القيم : " زاد المعاد " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 369

" كل مسلم على مسلم محرم , أخوان نصيران , لا يقبل الله عز وجل من مشرك بعدما أسلم عملاً أو يفارق المشركين إلى المسلمين " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 644 :
أخرجه النسائي ( 1 / 358 ) من طريق # بهز بن حكيم عن أبيه عن جده # قال : " قلت يا نبي الله ما أتيتك حتى حلفت أكثر من عددهن - لأصابع يديه - ألا آتيك ولا آتي دينك , وإني كنت امرءاً لا أعقل شيئاً ألا ما علمني الله ورسوله , وإني أسألك بوجه الله عز و جل بما بعثك ربك إلينا ? قال : بالإسلام , قال : قلت : وما آيات الإسلام ? قال : أن تقول : أسلمت وجهي إلى الله عز وجل وتخليت , وتقيم الصلاة , وتؤتي الزكاة , كل مسلم على مسلم حرام ... " . 
وهذا إسناد حسن , وصححه الحاكم ( 4 / 600 ) ووافقه الذهبي .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 370

" اللهم اغفر ذنبه , وطهر قلبه , وحصن فرجه " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 645 :
أخرجه أحمد ( 5 / 256 - 257 ) : حدثنا يزيد بن هارون حدثنا حريز حدثنا سليم ابن عامر عن # أبي أمامة # قال : " إن فتى شاباً أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله ائذن لي بالزنا , فأقبل القوم عليه فزجروه وقالوا : مه مه ! فقال : ادنه , فدنا منه قريباً قال : فجلس , قال : أتحبه لأمك ? قال : لا والله جعلني الله فداءك , قال : ولا الناس يحبونه لأمهاتهم , قال : أفتحبه لابنتك ? قال : لا والله يا رسول الله جعلني الله فداءك , قال : ولا الناس يحبونه لبناتهم , قال : أفتحبه لأختك ? قال : لا والله جعلني الله فداءك , قال : ولا الناس يحبونه لأخواتهم قال : أفتحبه لعمتك . قال : لا والله جعلني الله فداءك , قال : ولا الناس يحبونه لعماتهم , قال : أفتحبه لخالتك ? قال : لا والله جعلني الله فداءك , قال : ولا الناس يحبونه لخالاتهم , قال : فوضع يده عليه وقال : اللهم اغفر ذنبه وطهر قلبه وحصن فرجه . فلم يكن بعد ذلك الفتى يلتفت إلى شيء " . 
وهذا سند صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الصحيح .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 371

" لا تقولوا للمنافق سيدنا فإنه إن يك سيدكم فقد أسخطتم ربكم عز وجل " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 645 :
أخرجه أبو داود ( 2 / 311 ) والبخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( 112 ) وأحمد ( 5 / 346 - 347 ) وابن السني في " عمل اليوم والليلة " ( 385 ) والبيهقي في " الشعب " ( 2 / 58 / 2 ) ونعيم بن حماد في " زوائد الزهد " ( 186 ) عن معاذ بن هشام حدثنا أبي عن قتادة عن # عبد الله بن بريدة عن أبيه # مرفوعاً . 
وهذا سند صحيح على شرط الشيخين . وقال المنذري ( 4 / 21 ) : " رواه أبو داود والنسائي بإسناد صحيح " . 
قلت : ولم أجده عند النسائي ولم يعزه إليه النابلسي في " الذخائر " ( 1 / 122 ) فالظاهر أنه في " سننه الكبرى " . 
ثم الحديث رواه عقبة بن عبد الله الأصم عن عبد الله بن بريدة بلفظ : " إذا قال الرجل للمنافق : يا سيد , فقد أغضب ربه تبارك وتعالى " . 
أخرجه أبو نعيم في " أخبار أصبهان " ( 2 / 198 ) والحاكم ( 4 / 311 ) والخطيب ( 5 / 454 ) وقال الحاكم : " صحيح الإسناد " . 
وتعقبه الذهبي بقوله : " قلت : عقبة ضعيف " . 
قلت : لكن تابعه قتادة كما سبق , فالحديث صحيح .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 372

" استعيذي بالله من هذا ( يعني القمر ) , فإنه الغاسق إذا وقب " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 646 :
أخرجه الترمذي ( 2/ 241 ) والطحاوي في " المشكل " ( 2 / 310 ) وابن السني في " عمل اليوم والليلة " ( رقم 642 ) والحاكم ( 2 / 540 - 541 ) والطيالسي ( رقم 1486 ) وأحمد ( 6 / 61 , 206 , 237 ) من طرق عن ابن أبي ذئب عن خاله الحارث بن عبد الرحمن عن أبي سلمة عن # عائشة # رضي الله عنها ، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أخذ بيدها فأشار بها إلى القمر فقال : فذكره .  
وقال الترمذي : " حديث حسن صحيح " . 
والحاكم : " صحيح الإسناد " . ووافقه الذهبي . 
قلت : ورجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين غير الحارث بن عبد الرحمن هذا وهو القرشي العامري وهو صدوق كما في " التقريب " وقد قرن به ابن أبي ذئب : المنذر بن أبي المنذر . رواه أحمد ( 6 / 215 , 252 ) عن عبد الملك بن عمرو عنه . 
والمنذر هذا مقبول كما في " التقريب " . فالحديث صحيح . 
وقد رواه النسائي أيضاً في " كتاب التفسير " من " سننه الكبرى " كما في " تفسير ابن كثير " ( 4 / 573 ) وحسنه الحافظ في " الفتح " ( 8 / 206 ) . 
فائدة : 
في الحديث دلالة على جواز الإشارة باليد إلى القمر خلافاً لما نقل عن بعض المشايخ من كراهة ذلك , والحديث يرد عليه .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 373

" كانت حاضنتي من بني سعد بن بكر , فانطلقت أنا وابن لها في بهم لنا ولم نأخذ معنا زاداً , فقلت : " يا أخي اذهب فأتنا بزاد من عند أمنا , فانطلق أخي ومكثت عند البهم , فأقبل طائران أبيضان كأنهما نسران فقال أحدهما لصاحبه : أهو هو ? قالا الآخر : نعم , فأقبلا يبتدراني فأخذاني فبطحاني للقفا فشقا بطني , ثم استخرجا قلبي فشقاه فأخرجا منه علقتين سوداوين , فقال أحدهما لصاحبه : ائتني بماء ثلج , فغسل به جوفي , ثم قال : ائتني بماء برد , فغسل به قلبي , ثم قال : ائتني بالسكينة , فذره في قلبي , ثم قال أحدهما لصحابه : حصه , فحاصه وختم عليه بخاتم النبوة , ثم قال أحدهما لصاحبه : اجعله في كفة , واجعل ألفاً من أمته في كفة , قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فإذا أنا أنظر إلى الألف فوقي أشفق أن يخر علي بعضهم , فقال : لو أن أمته وزنت به لمال بهم , ثم انطلقا وتركاني قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : وفرقت فرقاً شديداً ثم انطلقت إلى أمي فأخبرتها , بالذي لقيت , فأشفقت أن يكون قد التبس بي , فقالت : أعيذك بالله , فرحلت بعيراً لها فجعلتني على الرحل وركبت خلفي حتى بلغنا إلى أمي فقالت : أديت أمانتي وذمتي , وحدثتها بالذي لقيت فلم يرعها ذلك وقالت : إني رأيت خرج مني نوراً أضاءت منه قصور الشام " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 648 :
أخرجه الدارمي ( 1 / 8 - 9 ) والحاكم ( 2 / 616 - 617 ) وأحمد ( 4 / 184 ) من طريق بقية بن الوليد حدثني بحير بن سعيد عن خالد بن معدان عن # عتبة بن عبد السلمي # أنه حدثهم وكان من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال له رجل كيف كان أول شأنك يا رسول الله ? قال : فذكره .
والسياق للأول وقال الحاكم : صحيح على شرط مسلم . ووافقه الذهبي . 
وفيه نظر فإن بقية إنما له في مسلم فرد حديث متابعة كما قال الخزرجي وهذا إسناد حسن فقد صرح بقية بالتحديث . وقد أورده في " المجمع " ( 8 / 222 ) وقال : " رواه أحمد و الطبراني ولم يسق المتن وإسناد أحمد حسن " .
ورواه أيضاً أبو نعيم في " الدلائل " كما في " البداية " ( 2 / 275 ) . 
ولهذا الحديث شواهد كثيرة فانظر ( أنا دعوة أبي إبراهيم ) رقم ( 1545 ) .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 374

" سيد الشهداء حمزة بن عبد المطلب , ورجل قام إلى إمام جائر فأمره ونهاه فقتله " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 648 :
أخرجه الحاكم ( 3 / 195 ) عن رافع بن أشرس المروزي حدثنا حفيد الصفار عن إبراهيم الصائغ عن عطاء عن # جابر # رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم به . وقال : " صحيح الإسناد " .
ورده الذهبي بقوله : " قلت : الصفار لا يدري من هو " . 
قلت : ونحوه ابن أشرس , فقد أورده ابن أبي حاتم ( 1 / 2 / 482 ) من رواية أحمد بن منصور بن راشد المروزي عنه , ولم يذكر فيه جرحاً ولا تعديلاً لكن قد روى هذا الحديث عنه اثنان آخران أحمد بن سيار ومحمد بن الليث , فهو مجهول الحال . 
والحديث أورده الهيثمي في " المجمع " ( 9 / 368 ) عن ابن عباس مرفوعاً وقال : " رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " وفيه ضعف " . 
والشطر الأول منه له طريق أخرى عن جابر , رواه أبو حماد الحنفي عن ابن عقيل قال : سمعت جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه مرفوعاً به في قصة قتل حمزة رضي الله عنه .
أخرجه الحاكم ( 2 / 119 - 120 ) وقال : " صحيح الإسناد " . 
ورده الذهبي بقوله : " أبو حماد هو المفضل بن صدقة , قال النسائي : متروك " . 
وله شاهد من حديث علي مرفوعاً به . أخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( 1 / 300 / 2 ) من طريق علي بن الحزور أنبأنا الأصبغ بن نباتة قال : سمعت علي ابن أبي طالب يقول : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد واه جداً , فإن علي بن الحزور وشيخه الأصبغ متروكان كما قال الحافظ في " التقريب " . 
واقتصر الهيثمي في إعلاله على الأول منهما وهو قصور . 
تنبيه : 
حديث جابر الأول عزاه المنذري في " الترغيب " ( 3 / 168 ) للترمذي أيضاً وهو وهم , فلم يخرجه الترمذي , ولا رأيته معزواً إليه في غير " الترغيب " فليحقق هل هو خطأ من المؤلف , أم من الناسخ أو الطابع . فاقتضى التنبيه . 
وبعد كتابة ما تقدم وجدت للحديث طريقاً أخرى عن إبراهيم الصائغ به . 
أخرجه الخطيب في " تاريخ بغداد " ( 6 / 377 , 11 / 302 ) من طريق عمار بن نصر وأحمد بن شجاع المروزي عن حكيم بن زيد الأشعري عنه به . 
ورجاله كلهم ثقات غير حكيم هذا فأورده الذهبي ثم العسقلاني وقالا : " عن أبي إسحاق السبيعي , قال الأزدي فيه نظر " ! 
وفاتهما ترجمة ابن أبي حاتم إياه بقوله ( 1 / 2 / 204 - 205 ) : " روى عن أبي إسحاق الهمداني وإبراهيم الصائغ . روى عنه أبو ثميلة وعبد الله ابن محمد بن الربيع العائذي الكرماني سمعت أبي يقول ذلك . وسألته عنه ? فقال : صالح , هو شيخ " . 
قلت : وهذه ترجمة هامة , وبالوقوف عليهما اطمأن القلب لثبوت الحديث , فاقتضى ذلك إيراده في هذه السلسلة , والحمد لله على توفيقه وفضله .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 375

" لا يزال هذا الأمر في قريش ما بقي من الناس اثنان " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 650 :
أخرجه البخاري ( 6 / 416 , 13 / 100 ) ومسلم ( 7 / 3 ) والطيالسي ( رقم 1956 ) وأحمد ( 2 / 29 , 93 , 128 ) عن عاصم بن محمد بن زيد عن أبيه عن # عبد الله ابن عمر # مرفوعاً .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 376

" لا يزال هذا الأمر عزيزاً إلى اثنى عشر خليفة كلهم من قريش " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 651 :
أخرجه مسلم ( 6 / 3 ) واللفظ له وأبو داود ( 2 / 207 ) وأحمد ( 5 / 93 , 98 ) من طريق داود بن أبي هند عن الشعبي عن # جابر بن سمرة # مرفوعاً . 
وفي لفظ : " لا يزال هذا الأمر عزيزاً منيعاً ينصرون على من ناوأهم عليه إلى اثني عشر خليفة كلهم من قريش " . 
أخرجه مسلم ( 6 / 3 - 4 ) وأحمد ( 5 / 101 ) وابنه في " زوائد المسند " ( 5 / 98 ) عن ابن عون عن الشعبي به . وله طريق أخرى بلفظ : ( لا يزال هذا الأمر ماضياً حتى يقوم اثنا عشر أميراً كلهم من قريش ) .
أخرجه أحمد ( 5 / 97 - 98 , 101 ) : حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن عبد الملك ابن عمير قال سمعت جابر بن سمرة يقول مرفوعاً . 
وهذا إسناد صحيح على شرطهما . وقد أخرجه مسلم عنه بلفظ : " لا يزال أمر الناس ماضياً " . 
وأخرجه أبو داود ( 2 / 207 ) من طريق إسماعيل بن أبي خالد عن أبيه عن جابر بلفظ : " لا يزال هذا الدين قائما حتى يكون عليكم اثنا عشر خليفة كلهم تجتمع عليه الأمة , كلهم من قريش " . 
وهذا سند ضعيف رجاله كلهم ثقات غير أبي خالد هذا قال الذهبي : ما روى عنه سوى ولده وقد صحح له الترمذي وفي " التقريب " أنه مقبول . يعني لين الحديث 
قلت : وقد تفرد بهذه الجملة : " كلهم تجتمع عليه الأمة " وقد جاء الحديث من طرق أخرى أيضاً بنحو ما سبق في مسلم والترمذي " والمسند " ( 5 / 107 ) وله شاهد من حديث ابن مسعود يرويه مجالد عن الشعبي عن مسروق قال : " كنا جلوساً عند عبد الله بن مسعود وهو يقرئنا القرآن فقال له رجل : يا أبا عبد الرحمن هل سألتم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كم تملك هذه الأمة من خليفة ? فقال عبد الله بن مسعود : ما سألني عنها أحد منذ قدمت العراق قبلك ثم قال : نعم ولقد سألنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : اثنا عشر كعدة نقباء بني إسرائيل " . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 1 / 398 , 406 ) . 
ومجالد هو ابن سعيد قال في " التقريب " : " ليس بالقوي وقد تغير في آخر عمره " . 
قلت : والمعروف عن الشعبي أنه رواه عن جابر بن سمرة , رواه عنه ابن عون وابن أبي هند كما سبق قريباً , وكذلك رواه مجالد أيضاً عند أحمد أيضاً ( 5 / 88 , 96 ) فأخشى أن تكون هذه الرواية من غلطاته . والله أعلم . 
ثم وجدت الحديث في المستدرك ( 4 / 501 ) وقال : " لا يسعني التسامح في هذا الكتاب عن الرواية عن مجالد وأقرانه " . كذا قال .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 377

" يا أيها الناس ابتاعوا أنفسكم من الله من مال الله , فإن بخل أحدكم أن يعطي ماله للناس فليبدأ بنفسه وليتصدق على نفسه فليأكل وليكتس مما رزقه الله عز وجل " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 652 :
أخرجه الخرائطي في " مكارم الأخلاق " وإسناده هكذا ( ص 54 ) : حدثنا حماد بن الحسن الوراق حدثنا حبان بن هلال حدثنا سليم بن حيان حدثنا حميد بن هلال عن أبي قتادة مرفوعاً . 
وهذا سند صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال مسلم غير سليم بن حيان وهو ثقة كما في " التقريب " . 
و قد وجدت له شاهداً من حديث أنس أورده في " المنتخب " ( 2 / 519 ) وقال : " رواه البيهقي في الشعب والديلمي وابن النجار , قال ابن حجر في الأطراف : نظيف الإسناد ولم أر من صححه " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 378

" استقبل هذا الشعب حتى تكون في أعلاه , ولا نغرن من قبلك الليلة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 653 :
هو قطعة من حديث # سهل بن الحنظلية # أنهم ساروا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم حنين فأطنبوا السير حتى كانت عشية فحضرت الصلاة عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فجاء رجل فارس فقال : يا رسول الله إني انطلقت بين أيديكم حتى طلعت جبل كذا وكذا فإذا أنا بهوازن على بكرة آبائهم بظعنهم ونعمهم وشائهم اجتمعوا إلى حنين . فتبسم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال : تلك غنيمة المسلمين غداً إن شاء الله تعالى , ثم قال : من يحرسنا الليلة ? قال أنس بن أبي مرثد الغنوي : أنا يا رسول الله , قال : فاركب . فركب فرساً له , فجاء إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : الحديث , فلما أصبحنا خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى مصلاه فركع ركعتين ثم قال : هل أحسستم فارسكم ? قالوا : يا رسول الله ما أحسسناه , فثوب بالصلاة فجعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يصلي يلتفت إلى الشعب حتى إذا قضى صلاته وسلم قال : أبشروا فقد جاءكم فارسكم فجعلنا ننظر إلى خلال الشجر في الشعب فإذا هو قد جاء حتى وقف على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فسلم فقال : إني انطلقت حتى كنت في أعلى هذا الشعب حيث أمرني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلما أصبحت طلعت الشعبين كليهما فنظرت , فلم أر أحداً فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : هل نزلت الليلة ? قال : لا إلا مصلياً أو قاضياً حاجة , فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : قد أوجبت , فلا عليك ألا تعمل بعدها . 
أخرجه أبو داود ( 1 / 391 - 392 ) والحاكم ( 2 / 83 - 84 ) من طريق أبي توبة الربيع بن نافع الحلبي حدثنا معاوية بن سلام أخبرني زيد بن سلام حدثنا أبو كبشة السلولي أنه سمع سهل بن الحنظلية به . 
وقال الحاكم : صحيح الإسناد ووافقه الذهبي . وهو كما قالا . 
والحديث عزاه المنذري ( 2 / 156 ) وابن كثير في " البداية " ( 4 / 356 ) للنسائي أيضاً , ولم ينسبه إليه النابلسي في " الذخائر " , ولم أجده في " سننه الصغرى " فالظاهر أنه في " سننه الكبرى " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 379

" كلوا الزيت وادهنوا به , فإنه من شجرة مباركة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 654 :
وروي من حديث # عمر , وأبي أسيد , وأبي هريرة , وعبد الله بن عباس  # .
1 - حديث عمر , له طريقان : 
الأولى : قال عبد الرزاق : عن معمر عن زيد بن أسلم عن أبيه عنه به . 
أخرجه الترمذي ( 1 / 340 ) وابن ماجه ( 3319 ) والحاكم ( 2 / 122 ) والضياء المقدسي في " الأحاديث المختارة " ( 1 / 35 ) كلهم عن عبد الرزاق به . 
وقد أخرجه عبد الرزاق في " كتاب الجامع " ( ج 1 رقم 149 - نسختي ) بإسناده هذا إلا أنه قال : " عن أبيه أحسبه عن عمر " . وقال الترمذي عقبه : " لا نعرفه إلا من حديث عبد الرزاق عن معمر , وكان عبد الرزاق يضطرب في رواية هذا الحديث , فربما ذكر فيه : عن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , وربما رواه على الشك فقال : أحسبه عن عمر ( الأصل : معمر ) عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , وربما قال : عن زيد بن أسلم عن أبيه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نحوه ولم يذكر فيه : عن عمر " . 
قلت : ونحوه في " العلل " لابن أبي حاتم ( 2 / 15 - 16 ) عن أبيه , وهو أدق في بيان مراحل اضطراب عبد الرزاق فيه , قال : " حدث مرة عن زيد بن أسلم عن أبيه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , هكذا رواه دهراً , ثم قال بعد : زيد بن أسلم عن أبيه أحسبه عن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , ثم لم يمت حتى جعله عن زيد بن أسلم عن أبيه عن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بلا شك " . 
قلت : وفيه إشعار بأن الصواب فيه مرسل , وهو ما صرح به ابن معين فيما روى عنه عباس الدوري في كتاب " التاريخ والعلل ليحيى بن معين " قال ( 23 / 2 ) : " سمعت يحيى بن معين يقول : حديث معمر عن زيد بن أسلم عن أبيه ( عن عمر ) قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( فذكره ) : ليس هو بشيء , إنما هو عن زيد مرسلاً " . 
وأما الحاكم فقال : " صحيح على شرط الشيخين " ! ووافقه الذهبي ! ومن قبله المنذري في " الترغيب " ( 3 / 130 ) ! 
الطريق الأخرى : عن الصعب بن حكيم بن شريك بن نملة عن أبيه عن جده عنه به . 
أخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( 1 / 5 / 1 ) . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد ضعيف , من دون عمر ثلاثتهم مجهولون . 
2 - حديث أبي أسيد .
يرويه سفيان عن عبد الله بن عيسى عن رجل يقال له عطاء من أهل الشام ( وفي رواية : وليس بابن أبي رباح ) عن أبي أسيد الأنصاري قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . 
أخرجه البخاري في " الكنى " من " التاريخ الكبير " ( ص 6 ) والترمذي والدارمي ( 2 / 102 ) والحاكم ( 2 / 397 - 398 ) وأحمد ( 3 / 497 ) وكذا النسائي في " مجلسين من الأمالي " ( ق 58 / 2 ) والدولابي في " الكنى " ( 1 / 15 ) والعقيلي في " الضعفاء " ( 339 ) والخطيب في " الموضح " ( 2 / 94 ) والبغوي في " شرح السنة " ( 3 / 190 / 2 ) من طرق عن سفيان به . 
وقال الترمذي : " هذا حديث غريب من هذا الوجه , إنما نعرفه من حديث سفيان الثوري عن عبد الله بن عيسى " . 
قلت : وهما ثقتان محتج بهما في " الصحيحين " , وإنما علته من عطاء هذا , وكأنه خفي حاله على الترمذي , وإلا لأعله به كما فعله العقيلي , فقد روى عن البخاري أنه قال فيه : " لم يقم حديثه " . 
قال العقيلي : " وهو هذا , وقد روي بغير هذا الإسناد من وجه أيضاً ضعيف " .
وقال الذهبي في " الميزان " , وذكر له هذا الحديث : " لين البخاري حديثه , لا يدرى من هو " . 
ثم نسي الذهبي هذا , فإنه لما قال الحاكم عقب الحديث : " صحيح الإسناد " ! وافقه عليه ! 
3 - حديث أبي هريرة .
يرويه عبد الله بن سعيد بن أبي سعيد المقبري قال : سمعت جدي يحدث عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه به . 
أخرجه ابن ماجه ( 3320 ) , والحاكم شاهداً , وقال : " إسناد صحيح " ! 
ورده الذهبي فقال : " قلت : عبد الله واه " . 
وقال البوصيري في " الزوائد " ( 200 / 1 ) : " هذا إسناد ضعيف لضعف عبد الله بن سعيد المقبري " . 
وأقول : بل هو متروك كما قال الحافظ في " التقريب " , فمثله لا يستشهد به . 
4 - حديث ابن عباس . 
أورده الهيثمي في " المجمع " ( 5 / 43 ) بلفظ : " ائتدموا الشجرة , يعني الزيت , ومن عرض عليه طيب فليصب منه " .
وقال : " رواه الطبراني في الأوسط , وفيه النضر بن طاهر , وهو ضعيف " . 
قلت : والجملة الأولى منه قد جاءت في بعض الطرق لحديث عمر وأبي أسيد بلفظ : " ائتدموا بالزيت " . والجملة الأخرى وردت في حديث لأبي هريرة بسند صحيح على شرط مسلم , خرجته في " المشكاة " ( 3016 ) . 
وجملة القول أن الحديث بمجموع طريقي عمر وطريق أبي سعيد يرتقي إلى درجة الحسن لغيره على أقل الأحوال , والله أعلم . 
ويكفي في فضل الزيت قول الله تبارك وتعالى : ( يوقد من شجرة مباركة زيتونة لا شرقية ولا غربية , يكاد زيتها يضيء ولو لم تمسسه نار ) . 
وللزيت فوائد هامة , ذكر بعضها العلامة ابن القيم في " زاد المعاد " , فمن شاء رجع إليه .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 380

" من أحب لله وأبغض لله وأعطى لله ومنع لله فقد استكمل الإيمان " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 657 :
أخرجه أبو داود ( 4681 ) وابن عساكر في " تاريخ دمشق " ( 6 / 16 / 2 , 9 / 396 / 2 ) من طرق عن يحيى بن الحارث عن القاسم بن عبد الرحمن عن # أبي أمامة # عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد حسن , رجاله ثقات , وفي القاسم بن عبد الرحمن وهو أبو عبد الرحمن الدمشقي كلام يسير , لا ينزل به حديثه عن مرتبة الحسن , ولهذا قال الحافظ فيه " صدوق " . 
وللحديث شاهد , يرويه أبو مرحوم عبد الرحيم بن ميمون عن سهل بن معاذ ابن أنس الجهني عن أبيه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : فذكره وزاد : " وأنكح لله " . 
رواه الترمذي ( 2 / 85 ) وأحمد ( 3 / 440 ) .
وقال الترمذي : " هذا حديث حسن ". 
قلت : وإسناده حسن أيضاً . 
وقد تابعه زبان بن فائد عن سهل بن معاذ به . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 3 / 338 ) . 
فالحديث بمجموع الطريقين صحيح , فلا تغتر بكلام المناوي عليه , فإنه لا تحقيق فيه , وحسبه خطأ أنه أوهم أنه ليس للحديث سوى طريق واحد ضعيف ! وقد رواه ابن أبي شيبة في " كتاب الإيمان " ( رقم 133 بتحقيقي ) بإسناد حسن عن كعب بن مالك موقوفاً . وما سبق يدل على أن أصله مرفوع . 
وقد روي مرفوعاً أيضاً من طريق مسلمة بن علي أنبأنا يحيى بن الحارث عن نمير ابن أوس عن أم الدرداء عن أبي الدرداء عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم به .
أخرجه ابن عساكر ( 17 / 322 / 2 ) . 
وهذا إسناد لا تقوم به حجة , بل لا يستشهد به لأن مسلمة بن علي وهو الخشني متروك , وقد خالف الجماعة الذين سبقت الإشارة إليهم أنهم رووه عن يحيى ابن الحارث عن القاسم عن أبي أمامة . 
وفي روايتهم هذه كفاية وغنية عن رواية ابن مسلمة .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 381

" نهى عن المتعة , وقال : ألا إنها حرام من يومكم هذا إلى يوم القيامة , ومن كان أعطى شيئاً فلا يأخذه " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 659 :
أخرجه مسلم ( 4 / 134 ) من طريق معقل عن ابن أبي عبلة عن عمر بن عبد العزيز قال : حدثنا # الربيع بن سبرة عن أبيه # أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ... فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد رجاله ثقات , ليس فيهم من ينبغي النظر فيه سوى معقل هذا وهو ابن عبيد الله الجزري . 
قال الذهبي فيه : " صدوق ضعفه ابن معين " . 
وقال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " صدوق يخطىء " . 
قلت : فمثله يكون حديثه في مرتبة الحسن لذاته , أو لغيره على الأقل , ولم يتفرد بهذا الحديث , فقد أخرجه مسلم وغيره من طرق عن الربيع بن سبرة , لكن ليس فيها ذكر تأييد التحريم إلى يوم القيامة , إلا في هذه وفي طريق أخرى سأذكرها إن شاء الله , ومن أجل هذه الزيادة أوردت الحديث في هذه " السلسلة " وإلا فأحاديث النهي عن المتعة أشهر من أن تخرج هنا , وإن أنكرتها طائفة من الناس , اتباعاً لأهوائهم , ولا ينفع البحث معهم إلا بعد وضع منهج علمي لنقد أحاديث الفريقين على ضوئه , وهيهات هيهات . 
والطريق التي أشرت إليها يرويها عبد العزيز بن عمر ( بن عبد العزيز ) : حدثني الربيع بن سبرة به بلفظ : " أنه كان مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا أيها الناس إني قد كنت أذنت لكم في الاستمتاع من النساء , وإن الله قد حرم ذلك إلى يوم القيامة , فمن كان عنده منهن شيء فليخل سبيله , ولا تأخذوا مما آتيتموهن شيئاً " . 
أخرجه مسلم ( 4 / 132 ) والدارمي ( 2 / 140 ) وابن ماجه ( 1962 ) والطحاوي ( 2 / 14 ) وابن أبي شيبة في " المصنف " ( 7 / 44 / 1 ) وابن الجارود ( 699 ) والبيهقي ( 7 / 203 ) وأحمد ( 3 / 404 - 405 , 405 - 406 ) . 
وفي عبد العزيز هذا كلام يسير نحو الكلام في معقل , فأحدهما يقوى حديث الآخر .  
لاسيما وقد وجدت له شاهداً من حديث جابر , يرويه صدقة بن عبد الله عن إسماعيل بن أمية عن محمد بن المنكدر عن جابر بن عبد الله الأنصاري قال : " خرجنا ومعنا النساء اللاتي استمتعنا بهن , فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : هن حرام إلى يوم القيامة , فودعننا عند ذلك , فسميت بذلك ثنية الوداع , وما كانت قبل ذلك إلا ثنية الركاب " . 
أخرجه الطبراني في " الأوسط " ( 1 / 174 / 2 ) , وقال الهيثمي في " مجمع الزوائد " ( 4 / 264 - 265 ) : " وفيه صدقة بن عبد الله , وثقه أبو حاتم وغيره , وضعفه أحمد وجماعة وبقية رجاله رجال الصحيح " . 
وجملة القول : أن الحديث بمجموع طرقيه وهذا الشاهد صحيح بلا ريب , والله تعالى هو الموفق . 
تنبيه :
جاء في كثير من طرق هذا الحديث أن التحريم كان يوم الفتح وهو الصواب وجاء في بعضها أنه كان في حجة الوداع وهو شاذ كما حققته في " إرواء الغليل في تخريج أحاديث منار السبيل " رقم ( 1959 , 1960 ) .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 382

" إن مطعم ابن آدم قد ضرب للدنيا مثلاً , فانظر ما يخرج من ابن آدم وإن قزحه وملحه , قد علم إلى ما يصير " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 661 :
أخرجه ابن حبان في " صحيحه " ( 2489 ) والطبراني في " الكبير " ( 1 / 27 / 2 ) والبيهقي في " الزهد الكبير " ( ق 47 / 1 ) وعبد الله بن أحمد في " زوائد المسند " ( 5 / 136 ) عن أبي حذيفة موسى بن مسعود حدثنا سفيان عن يونس بن عبيد عن الحسن عن عتي عن # أبي بن كعب # قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . 
وأخرجه ابن أبي الدنيا في " الجوع " ( 8 / 2 - 9 ) من طرق أخرى عن يونس به . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد رجاله ثقات رجال البخاري غير عتي - مصغراً وهو ابن ضمرة السعدي وهو ثقة , لكن فيه علتان : الأولى : أن الحسن وهو البصري مدلس , وقد عنعنه . 
والأخرى : أن موسى بن مسعود مع كونه أحد شيوخ البخاري في صحيحه , ففيه ضعف من قبل حفظه . 
قال الذهبي في " الميزان " : " صدوق إن شاء الله , يهم , تكلم فيه أحمد , وضعفه الترمذي .
وقال ابن خزيمة : لا يحتج به ... " . 
وقال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " صدوق , سيىء الحفظ , وكان يصحف " . 
وقد تابعه إسماعيل بن علية وغيره عند ابن أبي الدنيا , فأمنا بذلك سوء حفظه .  
لكن للحديث شاهد , يرويه علي بن زيد عن الحسن عن الضحاك بن سفيان الكلابي أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال له : " يا ضحاك ما طعامك ? قال : يا رسول الله اللحم واللبن , قال : ثم يصير إلى ماذا ? قال : إلى ما قد علمت , قال : فإن الله تبارك و تعالى ضرب ما يخرج من ابن آدم مثلاً للدنيا " . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 3 / 452 ) وابن أبي الدنيا عن حماد بن زيد عن علي بن زيد .
وقال المنذري ( 4 / 102 ) : " رواه أحمد ورواته رواة الصحيح إلا علي بن زيد بن جدعان " . 
قلت : وهو ضعيف كما قال الحافظ في " التقريب " . 
قلت : وقال ابن خزيمة : " لا أحتج به لسوء حفظه " . 
قلت : ومن سوء حفظه أنه كان يقلب الأحاديث , فقد قال حماد بن زيد : أنبأنا علي بن زيد , وكان يقلب الأحاديث . 
قلت : ووصفه غيره بأنه كان اختلط . ولذلك فإني أخشى أن يكون هذا من تخاليطه , وقد رواه عن الحسن البصري , فتدل روايته هذه عنه ورواية يونس ابن عبيد عنه على أن للحديث أصلاً عن الحسن البصري , ولكن هل هو من روايته عن عتي عن أبي , أم من روايته عن الضحاك ? لا نستطيع ترجيح إحداهما على الأخرى لأن في الأولى ابن جدعان , وفي الأخرى موسى بن مسعود , وكلاهما ضعيف , وإن كان ابن مسعود أحسن حالاً من ابن جدعان , فيحتمل أن تكون روايته أرجح , وقد تأكدت من ذلك حين وقفت على من تابعه كما سبقت الإشارة إليه . 
ثم إن الحسن قد عنعن الحديث في كل من الروايتين عنه , فيحتمل أن يكون شيخه فيهما واحداً , فتعود الروايتان حينئذ إلى أنهم من طريق واحدة , وعلى هذا لم ينشرح القلب , ولم تطمئن النفس للاعتداد بهذا الشاهد , لأن مرجعه ومرجع المشهود له إلى طريق واحد , فلا يتقوى الحديث به , لأنه من باب تقوية الضعيف بنفسه ! 
نعم للحديث شاهد آخر عن سلمان قال : " جاء قوم إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : ألكم طعام ? قالوا : نعم ,  
قال : فلكم شراب ? قالوا : نعم , قال : فتصفونه ? قالوا : نعم , قال : وتبرزونه ? قالوا : نعم , قال : فإن معادهما كمعاد الدنيا , يقوم أحدكم إلى خلف بيته فيمسك على أنفه من نتنه " . 
قال الهيثمي ( 10 / 288 ) : " رواه الطبراني ورجاله رجال الصحيح " . 
قلت : فإذا كان إسناده من طريق أخرى غير طريق الحسن البصري كما آمل , فهو يصلح شاهداً للحديث , ويتقوى به . والله أعلم . 
وقد أخرجه ابن أبي الدنيا من طريق سفيان عن عاصم عن أبي عثمان قال : جاء رجل ... الحديث نحو رواية سلمان . 
وهو شاهد قوي للحديث . والله أعلم . 
قزحه :
بتشديد الزاي هو من القزح وهو التوابل , يقال : قزحت القدر إذا طرحت فيها الأبزار . 
ملحه :
بتخفيف اللام . أي ألقى فيه الملح بقدر للإصلاح . يقال منه : ملحت القدر بالتخفيف , وأملحتها وملحتها إذا أكثرت ملحها حتى تفسد .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 383

" من السنة في الصلاة أن تضع أليتيك على عقبيك بين السجدتين " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 664 :
أخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( 3 / 106 / 1 ) : حدثنا أحمد بن النضر العسكري حدثني عبد الرحمن بن عبيد الله الحلبي أنبأنا سفيان بن عيينة عن عبد الكريم عن طاووس عن # ابن عباس # رضي الله عنه قال : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح إن كان عبد الكريم هذا هو ابن مالك الجزري الحراني وأما إن كان هو ابن أبي المخارق المعلم البصري فهو ضعيف , وليس بين يدي ما يرجح أحد الاحتمالين على الآخر , فإن كلا منهما روى عن طاووس , وروى عن كل منهما ابن عيينة . 
بيد أن الحديث صحيح على كل حال , فقد رواه ابن عيينة أيضاً عن إبراهيم ابن ميسرة عن طاووس به نحوه . 
أخرجه الطبراني : حدثنا إسحاق عن عبد الرزاق عن ابن عيينة .
قلت : وهذا إسناد جيد . 
وأخرج ( 3 / 105 / 2 ) بهذا الإسناد عن ابن جريج : أخبرني أبو الزبير أنه سمع طاووساً يقول : " قلت لابن عباس في الإقعاء على القدمين ? قال : هي السنة , فقلت : إنا لنراه جفاء بالرجل ! قال : هي سنة نبيك " . 
وقد أخرجه مسلم وأبو عوانة في " صحيحيهما " والبيهقي ( 2 / 119 ) من طريق أخرى عن ابن جريج به . 
وهذا سند صحيح , صرح فيه كل من ابن جريج و أبي الزبير بالتحديث . 
وله طريق أخرى عن ابن عباس يرويه ابن إسحاق قال : حدثني عن انتصاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على عقبيه وصدور قدميه بين السجدتين إذا صلى - عبد الله ابن أبي نجيح المكي عن مجاهد بن جبر أبي الحجاج قال : سمعت عبد الله بن عباس يذكره قال : فقلت له : يا أبا العباس ! والله إن كنا لنعد هذا جفاء ممن صنعه ! قال : فقال : إنها سنة " . 
أخرجه البيهقي . 
قلت : وإسناده حسن صرح فيه ابن إسحاق أيضاً بالتحديث . 
ثم روى بإسناد آخر صحيح عن أبي زهير معاوية بن حديج قال : " رأيت طاووساً يقعي , فقلت : رأيتك تقعي ! قال : ما رأيتني أقعي ? ! ولكنها الصلاة , رأيت العبادلة الثلاثة يفعلون ذلك عبد الله بن عباس وعبد الله بن عمر وعبد الله بن الزبير , يفعلونه . قال أبو زهير : وقد رأيته يقعي " . 
قلت : ففي الحديث وهذه الآثار دليل على شرعية الإقعاء المذكور , وأنه سنة يتعبد بها وليست للعذر كما زعم بعض المتعصبة , وكيف يكون كذلك وهؤلاء العبادلة اتفقوا على الإتيان به في صلاتهم , وتبعهم طاووس التابعي الفقيه الجليل وقال الإمام أحمد في " مسائل المروزي " ( 19 ) : " وأهل مكة يفعلون ذلك " . 
فكفى بهم سلفاً لمن أراد أن يعمل بهذه السنة ويحييها . 
ولا منافاة بينها , وبين السنة الأخرى , وهي الافتراش , بل كل سنة , فيفعل تارة هذه , وتارة هذه , اقتداء به صلى الله عليه وسلم , وحتى لا يضيع عليه شيء من هديه عليه الصلاة والسلام .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 384

" من لبس الحرير في الدنيا لم يلبسه في الآخرة ومن شرب الخمر في الدنيا لم يشربه في الآخرة ومن شرب في آنية الذهب والفضة في الدنيا لم يشرب بها في الآخرة ثم قال : لباس أهل الجنة وشراب أهل الجنة وآنية أهل الجنة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 666 :
أخرجه الحاكم ( 4 / 141 ) وابن عساكر في " تاريخ دمشق " ( 15 / 202 / 2 ) من طريق يحيى بن حمزة حدثني زيد بن واقد أن خالد بن عبد الله بن حسين حدثه قال : حدثني # أبو هريرة # رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : فذكره . وقال : " صحيح الإسناد " . ووافقه الذهبي . 
قلت : ورجاله ثقات رجال البخاري غير خالد بن عبد الله بن حسين وهو الأموي الدمشقي مولى عثمان بن عفان . 
قال ابن حبان في " الثقات " ( 1 / 37 ) : " عداده في أهل الشام , يروي عن أبي هريرة . روى عنه زيد بن واقد , وإسماعيل بن عبيد الله بن أبي المهاجر " . 
قلت : وزاد ابن أبي حاتم ( 1 / 2 / 339 ) في الرواة عنه : " محمد بن عبد الله الشعيثي " وكذا في " التهذيب " . 
وقال : " قال البخاري : سمع أبا هريرة . وقال إسحاق بن سيار النصيبي : أظنه لم يسمع من أبي هريرة . وذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات " .
قلت : وقال الآجري عن أبي داود : كان أعقل أهل زمانه " . 
قلت : وهذا الإسناد يشهد لقول البخاري أنه سمع أبا هريرة , ويجعل ظن النصيبي وهما . 
واعلم أن الأحاديث في تحريم لبس الحرير , وشرب الخمر , والشرب في أواني الذهب والفضة , هي أكثر من أن تحصر , وإنما أحببت أن أخص هذا بالذكر لأنه جمع الكلام على هذه الأمور الثلاثة , وساقها مساقاً واحداً , ثم ختمها بقوله " لباس أهل الجنة ... " , الذي يظهر أنه خرج مخرج التعليل , يعني أن الله تعالى حرم لباس الحرير ( على الرجال خاصة ) لأنه لباسهم في الجنة كما قال تعالى : ( ولباسهم فيها حرير ) , وحرم الخمر على الرجال والنساء لأنه شرابهم في الجنة ( مثل الجنة التي وعد المتقون فيها أنهار من ماء غير آسن , وأنهار من لبن لم يتغير طعمه , وأنهار من خمر لذة للشاربين ) , وحرم الشرب في آنية الذهب والفضة على الرجال والنساء أيضاً لأنها آنيتهم ( ادخلوا الجنة أنتم وأزواجكم تحبرون . يطاف عليهم بصحاف من ذهب وأكواب ) . فمن استعجل التمتع بذلك غير مبال ولا تائب عوقب بحرمانها منها في الآخرة جزاءً وفاقاً . 
وما أحسن ما روى الحاكم ( 2 / 455 ) عن صفوان بن عبد الله بن صفوان قال : " استأذن سعد على ابن عامر , وتحته مرافق من حرير , فأمر بها فرفعت , فدخل عليه , وعليه مطرف خز , فقال له : اسأذنت علي وتحتي مرافق من حرير , فأمرت بها فرفعت , فقال له : نعم الرجل أنت يا ابن عامر إن لم تكن ممن قال الله عز وجل ( أذهبتم طيباتكم في حياتكم الدنيا ) , والله لأن اضطجع على جمر الغضا أحب إلي من أن أضطجع عليها " . 
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح على شرط الشيخين " . ووافقه الذهبي . وأقره المنذري !!  
وأقول : إنما هو على شرط مسلم وحده , لأن صفوان بن عبد الله , لم يخرج له البخاري في " الصحيح " , وإنما روى له في " الأدب المفرد " . 
واعلم أن الحرير المحرم إنما هو الحرير الحيواني المعروف في بلاد الشام بالحرير البلدي وأما الحرير النباتي المصنوع من ألياف بعض النباتات , فليس من التحريم في شيء .
وأما الخمر فهي محرمة بجميع أنواعها وأجناسها , ما اتخذ من العنب أو الذرة أو التمر أو غير ذلك , فكله حرام , لا فرق في شيء منه بين قليله وكثيره , لأن العلة الخمرية ( السكر ) وليس المادة التي يحصل بها ( السكر ) كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " كل مسكر خمر , وكل خمر حرام " . رواه مسلم . 
وقال : " ما أسكر كثيره فقليله حرام " . 
ولا تغتر بما جاء في بعض الكتب الفقهية عن بعض الأئمة من إباحة جنس منها بتفاصيل تذكر فيها , فإنما هي زلة من عالم , كان الأحرى أن تدفن ولا تذكر لولا العصبية الحمقاء .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 385

" نهى عن النفخ في الشراب , فقال له رجل : يا رسول الله إني لا أروى من نفسي واحد , فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فأبن القدح عن فيك , ثم تنفس قال : فإني أرى القذاة فيه , قال : فأهرقها " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 668 :
أخرجه مالك ( 2 / 925 / 12 ) وعنه الترمذي ( 1 / 345 ) وابن حبان في " صحيحه " ( 1367 ) والحاكم ( 4 / 139 ) وأحمد ( 3 / 32 ) كلهم عن مالك عن أيوب بن حبيب مولى سعد بن أبي وقاص عن أبي المثنى الجهني قال : " كنت عند مروان بن الحكم , فدخل عليه # أبو سعيد الخدري # , فقال له مروان بن الحكم أسمعت من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه نهى عن النفخ في الشرب ? فقال له أبو سعيد : نعم , فقال له رجل : يا رسول الله ... " الحديث .
وقال الترمذي : " هذا حديث حسن صحيح " . 
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح الإسناد " . ووافقه الذهبي . 
قلت : وتابعه فليح عن أيوب بن حبيب به . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 3 / 68 - 69 ) . 
قلت : ورجاله ثقات غير أبي المثنى الجهني , وقد أورده ابن حبان في " الثقات " ( 1 / 172 ) , وقال ابن معين : " ثقة " . 
وأما ابن المديني فقال : " مجهول " . 
وقال الحافظ في " التقريب " : " مقبول " . 
والحديث أورده السيوطي مفرقاً في موضعين من " الجامع الصغير " فأورد طرفه الأول معزواً للترمذي وحده ! 
وأورد طرفه الآخر بلفظ : " ابن القدح عن فيك , ثم تنفس " . 
وقال : " رواه سمويه في " فوائده " والبيهقي في الشعب " . فشنع عليه المناوي في عدم عزوه لمالك والترمذي , وفي رمزه له بالحسن . 
وقال : " إنه يوهم أنه غير صحيح , وهو غير صحيح , بل صحيح , كيف وهو من أحاديث " الموطأ " الذي ليس بعد " الصحيحين " شيء أصح منه , وقال الترمذي : حسن صحيح , وأقره عليه النووي وغيره من الحفاظ " . 
وأقول : الأقرب إلى القواعد أنه حسن لما عرفت من حال أبي المثنى . 
فوائد الحديث :
1 - النهي عن النفخ في الشراب , قال الحافظ في " الفتح " ( 10 / 80 ) : " وجاء في النهي عن النفخ في الإناء عدة أحاديث , وكذا النهي عن التنفس في الإناء , لأنه ربما حصل له تغير من النفس إما لكون المتنفس كان متغير الفم بمأكول مثلاً , أو لبعد عهده بالسواك والمضمضة , أو لأن النفس يصعد ببخار المعدة , والنفخ في هذه الأحوال كلها أشد من التنفس " . 
2 - جواز الشرب بنفس واحد , لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم ينكر على الرجل حين قال : " إني لا أروى من نفس واحد " , فلو كان الشرب بنفس واحد لا يجوز , لبينه صلى الله عليه وسلم له , ولقال له مثلاً : " وهل يجوز الشرب من نفس واحد ? ! " . 
وكان هذا أولى من القول له : " فأبن القدح ... " , لو لم يكن ذلك جائزاً , فدل قوله هذا على جواز الشرب بنفس واحد , وأنه إذا أراد أن يتنفس تنفس خارج الإناء وهذا ما صرح به حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إذا شرب أحدكم فلا يتنفس في الإناء , فإذا أراد أن يعود , فلينح الإناء , ثم ليعد , إن كان يريد " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 386

" إذا شرب أحدكم فلا يتنفس في الإناء فإذا أراد أن يعود فلينح الإناء ثم ليعد إن كان يريد " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 670 :
أخرجه ابن ماجه ( 3427 ) والحاكم ( 4 / 139 ) من طريق # الحارث بن أبي ذباب عن عمه عنه # . 
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح الإسناد " . ووافقه الذهبي . 
وسكت عنه الحافظ في " الفتح " ( 10 / 81 ) وإسناده حسن عندي , فإن الحارث هذا هو ابن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن سعد بن أبي ذباب , ليس به بأس كما قال أبو زرعة . 
وعمه ذكره ابن منده في الصحابة وسماه عياضاً كما قال الحافظ في " التهذيب " . 
وقال البوصيري في " الزوائد " ( ق 206 / 2 ) : " هذا إسناد صحيح , رجاله ثقات , وعم الحارث اسمه عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن ابن الحارث " . 
وقال الحافظ في " الفتح " : " واستدل به لمالك على جواز الشرب بنفس واحد , وأخرج ابن أبي شيبة الجواز عن سعيد بن المسيب وطائفة , وقال عمر بن عبد العزيز : " إنما نهي عن التنفس داخل الإناء , فأما من لم يتنفس , فإن شاء فليشرب بنفس واحد " . 
قلت : وهو تفصيل حسن , وقد ورد الأمر بالشرب بنفس واحد من حديث أبي قتادة مرفوعاً . أخرجه الحاكم , وهو محمول على التفصيل المذكور " . 
قلت : لم أر الحديث المشار إليه عند الحاكم من حديث أبي قتادة , وإنما هو عنده من حديث أبي هريرة , وهو الذي سقت لفظه آنفا من رواية ابن ماجه , ولفظه عند الحاكم : " لا يتنفس أحدكم في الإناء إذا كان يشرب منه , ولكن إذا أراد أن يتنفس فليؤخره عنه ثم يتنفس " . 
فأنا أظن أنه هو الذي أراده الحافظ , لكنه وهم في عزوه لحديث أبي قتادة . 
والله أعلم . 
ثم إن ما تقدم من جواز الشرب بنفس واحد , لا ينافي أن السنة أن يشرب بثلاثة أنفاس , فكلاهما جائز لكن الثاني أفضل لحديث أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال : " كان إذا شرب تنفس ثلاثاً , وقال : هو أهنأ وأمرأ وأبرأ " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 387

" كان إذا شرب تنفس ثلاثاً , وقال : هو أهنأ وأمرأ وأبرأ " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 672 :
أخرجه مسلم وأبو داود ( 3727 ) والنسائي في " الكبرى " ( ق 65 / 2 ) والترمذي ( 1 / 344 ) وحسنه , وأحمد ( 3 / 118 - 119 , 185 , 211 , 251 ) عن عبد الوارث بن سعيد أبي عصام عنه . 
وتابعه ثمامة بن عبد الله بن أنس عن # أنس # به , دون قوله : " وقال : هو أهنأ ... " . 
أخرجه مسلم والنسائي والترمذي وأحمد ( 3 / 114 , 128 , 185 ) . وفي رواية للنسائي من الطريق الأولى بلفظ : " إذا شرب أحدكم فليتنفس ثلاث مرات فإنه أهنأ وأمرأ " . 
وإسناده هكذا : أخبرنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم قال : حدثنا وكيع قال : حدثني هشام بن أبي عبد الله به . 
قلت : وهذا سند صحيح , وكل من هشام وعبد الوارث بن سعيد ثقة ثبت , وقد اختلفا في لفظه على أبي عصام , فرواه أحدهما من فعله صلى الله عليه وسلم , والآخر من قوله . ويرجح الأول الطريق الثانية عن أنس فإنها من فعله أيضاً . 
تنبيه :
عزى السيوطي في " الجامع الصغير " الحديث لـ ( ق , 4 ) ولم أره في البخاري وابن ماجه . 
والله أعلم .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 388

" نهى عن الشرب من ثلمة القدح , وأن ينفخ في الشراب " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 672 :
أخرجه أبو داود ( 3722 ) وابن حبان ( 1366 ) وأحمد ( 3 / 80 ) وكذا ابنه عبد الله من طريق قرة بن عبد الرحمن عن ابن شهاب عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة عن # أبي سعيد الخدري # أنه قال : فذكره مرفوعاً . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد حسن , رجاله كلهم رجال مسلم لولا ما في قرة بن عبد الرحمن من الكلام . 
وقال الحافظ : " اسمه يحيى , صدوق , وله مناكير " . 
قلت : لكن لحديثه شواهد تدل على صحته , وأنه قد حفظه . 
أما الشطر الثاني منه , فله شواهد كثيرة تقدم ذكر أحدها في الحديث الذي قبله .
وأما الشطر الأول , فيشهد له حديث أبي هريرة قال : " نهى أن يشرب من كسر القدح " . 
قال الهيثمي في " المجمع " ( 5 / 78 ) : " رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " , ورجاله ثقات رجال الصحيح " . 
وحديث سهل بن سعد : " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى أن ينفخ في الشراب وأن يشرب من ثلمة القدح " . " رواه الطبراني , وفيه عبد المهيمن بن عباس بن سهل وهو ضعيف " . 
وعن ابن عباس وابن عمر قالا : " يكره أن يشرب من ثلمة القدح , وأذن القدح " . 
" رواه الطبراني , ورجاله رجال الصحيح " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 389

" إياكم ومحقرات الذنوب كقوم نزلوا في بطن واد فجاء ذا بعود وجاء ذا بعود حتى أنضجوا خبزتهم وإن محقرات الذنوب متى يؤخذ بها صاحبها تهلكه " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 674 :
أخرجه أحمد ( 5 / 331 ) حدثنا أنس بن عياض حدثني أبو حازم لا أعلمه إلا عن # سهل بن سعد # قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
ومن هذا الوجه أخرجه الروياني أيضاً في " مسنده " ( 29 / 197 - 198 ) والبيهقي في " الشعب " ( 2 / 384 / 1 مصورة المكتب الإسلامي ) . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح على شرط الشيخين , وهو عند أحمد ثلاثي . 
وقال الهيثمي ( 10 / 190 ) : " رواه أحمد ورجاله رجال الصحيح , ورواه الطبراني في الثلاثة من طريقين , ورجال أحدهما رجال الصحيح غير عبد الوهاب بن عبد الحكم وهو ثقة " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 390

" كان إذا أراد أن ينام وهو جنب توضأ , وإذا أراد أن يأكل غسل يديه " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 674 :
أخرجه النسائي ( 1 / 50 ) : أخبرنا محمد بن عبيد بن محمد قال : حدثنا عبد الله بن المبارك عن يونس عن الزهري عن أبي سلمة عن # عائشة # رضي الله عنها : " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان ... " . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين غير محمد بن عبيد وهو أبو جعفر أو أبو يعلى النحاس الكوفي وهو صدوق . 
وتابعه سويد بن نصر قال أنبأنا عبد الله عن يونس به . 
أخرجه النسائي وفي " الكبرى " أيضاً ( ق 65 / 2 ) . 
وسويد بن نصر ثقة . وتابعه علي بن إسحاق قال : أنبأنا عبد الله به . وتابعه محمد بن بكر قال : أنبأنا يونس به . أخرجه أحمد ( 6 / 118 - 119 , 119 ) فالحديث صحيح على شرطهما , وقد صححه ابن حبان ( 231 ) . 
قلت : وهذا حديث عزيز جيد , فيه سنية غسل اليدين قبل الطعام فهو يغني عن الحديث المشهور في الباب بلفظ : " بركة الطعام الوضوء قبله وبعده " . 
وقد تكلمنا عليه في " الأحاديث الضعيفة " ( رقم 168 ) .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 391

" إذا أكل أحدكم الطعام فلا يمسح يده حتى يلعقها أو يلعقها ولا يرفع صحفة حتى يلعقها أو يلعقها , فإن آخر الطعام فيه بركة " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 675 :
أخرجه النسائي في " السنن الكبرى " ( ق 60 / 1 - الوليمة ) : أخبرنا يوسف بن سعيد قال : حدثنا حجاج عن ابن جريج قال : أخبرني أبو الزبير قال : سمعت # جابر # يقول : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح , رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال مسلم غير يوسف بن سعيد وهو ابن مسلم المصيصي وهو ثقة حافظ . وقد أخرجه مسلم من طريق سفيان عن أبي الزبير عن جابر , هكذا معنعنا , وأبو الزبير مدلس معروف بذلك , ولا يحتج بحديثه إلا ما صرح فيه بالتحديث , وقد صرح به في رواية ابن جريج هذه , وهي فائدة هامة ولذلك أخرجتها هنا . 
على أن لأبي الزبير متابعا ولحديثه شاهداً , أخرجت ذلك كله في " إرواء الغليل " رقم ( 2030 ) فلا ضرورة لإعادة ذلك هنا . 
وفي الحديث أدب جميل من آداب الطعام الواجبة , ألا وهو لعق الأصابع ومسح الصحفة بها . وقد أخل بذلك أكثر المسلمين اليوم متأثرين في ذلك بعادات أوربا الكافرة , وآدابها القائمة على الاعتداد بالمادة , وعدم الاعتراف بخالقها والشكر له على نعمه . فليحذر المسلم من أن يقلدهم في ذلك فيكون منهم لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ... ومن تشبه بقوم فهو منهم " . 
وإنما قلت : " ... الواجبة " لأمره صلى الله عليه وسلم بذلك , ونهيه عن الإخلال به . 
فكن مؤمناً يأتمر بأمره صلى الله عليه وسلم , وينتهي عما نهى عنه , ولا تبال بالمستهزئين الذين يصدون عن سبيل الله من حيث يشعرون أو لا يشعرون .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 392

" إنه أعظم للبركة . يعني الطعام الذي ذهب فوره " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 676 :
أخرجه الدارمي ( 2 / 100 ) وابن حبان ( 1344 ) والحاكم ( 4 / 118 ) وابن أبي الدنيا في " الجوع " ( 14 / 2 ) والبيهقي ( 7 / 280 ) عن قرة بن عبد الرحمن عن ابن شهاب عن عروة بن الزبير عن # أسماء بنت أبي بكر # ، أنها كانت إذا ثردت غطته شيئاً حتى يذهب فوره ثم تقول : إنى سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول ... فذكره . 
وقال الحاكم : " صحيح على شرط مسلم " . ووافقه الذهبي ! 
قلت : وذلك من أوهامهما فإن قرة بن عبد الرحمن لم يحتج به مسلم , وإنما أخرج له في الشواهد كما صرح بذلك الذهبي نفسه في " الميزان " , ثم هو في نفسه ضعيف من قبل حفظه , وقد مضى ذكر شيء من حاله في أول الكتاب .
نعم إنه لم يتفرد به , فقد تابعه عقيل بن خالد عن ابن شهاب به . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 6 / 350 ) : حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد قال : حدثنا ابن لهيعة عن عقيل , وحدثنا عتاب قال : حدثنا عبد الله , قال : أنبأنا ابن لهيعة , قال : حدثني عقيل ابن خالد عن ابن شهاب به . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح من طريق عبد الله وهو ابن المبارك , فإن ابن لهيعة وإن كان معروفاً بسوء الحفظ , لكن المحققين من العلماء على أن حديثه صحيح إذا كان من رواية العبادلة عنه منهم عبد الله بن المبارك . وقد رواه عنه كما ترى .  
وعتاب هو ابن زياد المروزي , قال ابن أبي حاتم ( 3 / 2 / 13 ) عن أبيه : " ثقة " . 
ولم يورده الحافظ في " التعجيل " مع أنه على شرطه ! 
وقد صح عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أنه قال : " لا يؤكل طعام حتى يذهب بخاره " . 
أخرجه البيهقي بإسناد صحيح كما بينته في " الإرواء " ( 2038 ) . 
وأخرج الحاكم من طريق محمد بن عبيد الله بن العرزمي عن عطاء عن جابر مرفوعاً بلفظ : " أبردوا الطعام الحار , فإن الطعام الحار غير ذي بركة " . 
والعرزمي هذا متروك شديد الضعف , لكن ذكر له السيوطي في " الجامع " شواهد عدة في بعضها نظر , منها حديث أسماء هذا , ولا يخفى على اللبيب أن قوله فيه " أعظم للبركة " لا يساوي قوله " غير ذي بركة " فإن الأول يدل بمفهومه أنه دونه في البركة , فهذا شيء , وقوله " غير ذي بركة " فليحقق النظر في الشواهد الأخرى من حيث إسنادها ومن جهة شهادتها , فإن من تلك الشواهد ما عزاه لـ " الحلية " من حديث أنس . ولم أره فيه بهذا اللفظ . ثم رأيت المناوي ذكر أنه يعني حديث أنس قال : أتي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقصعة تفور , فرفع يده منها وقال : إن الله لم يطعمنا ناراً , ثم ذكره . 
ولم يتكلم عن إسناده بشيء ولا رأيته في " البغية في ترتيب أحاديث الحلية " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 393

" كلوا من جوانبها , ودعوا ذروتها يبارك لكم فيها , ثم قال : خذوا فكلوا , فوالذي نفس محمد بيده ليفتحن عليكم أرض فارس والروم , حتى يكثر الطعام فلا يذكر اسم الله عليه " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 678 :
صحيح , رواه أبو بكر الشافعي في " الفوائد " ( 98 / 1 ) وعنه ابن عساكر ( 8 / 532 / 2 ) والبيهقي ( 7 / 283 ) والضياء في " المختارة " ( 112 / 1 ) عن عمرو بن عثمان حدثنا أبي حدثنا محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن عرق حدثنا # عبد الله بن بسر # قال : أهديت للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شاة والطعام يومئذ قليل , فقال لأهله : اطبخوا هذه الشاة وانظروا إلى هذا الدقيق فاخبزوه واطبخوا واثردوا عليه , قال : وكان للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قصعة يقال لها الغراء يحملها أربعة رجال , فلما أصبح وسبحوا الضحى أتى بتلك القصعة والتقوا عليها , فإذا كثر الناس جثا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , فقال : أعرابي ما هذه الجلسة ? فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : إن الله جعلني عبداً كريماً ولم يجعلني جباراً عنيداً ثم قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . 
وأخرجه أبو داود ( 3773 ) وابن ماجه مفرقاً في موضعين ( 3263 , 3275 ) دون قوله : " ثم قال ... " . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات وعثمان هو ابن سعيد بن كثير الحمصي .
والحديث علم من أعلام نبوته صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد فتح سلفنا أرض فارس والروم وورثنا ذلك منهم , وطغى الكثيرون منا فأعرضوا عن الشريعة وآدابها التي منها ابتداء الطعام بـ " بسم الله " فنسوا هذا حتى لا تكاد تجد فيهم ذاكراً !


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 394

" يا عثمان إني لم أومر بالرهبانية أرغبت عن سنتي ?! قال : لا يا رسول الله قال : إن من سنتي أن أصلي وأنام وأصوم وأطعم وأنكح وأطلق , فمن رغب عن سنتي فليس مني , يا عثمان إن لأهلك عليك حقاً ولنفسك عليك حقاً " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 679 :
أخرجه الدارمي ( 2 / 132 ) : حدثنا محمد بن يزيد الحزامي حدثنا يونس بن بكير : حدثني ابن إسحاق : حدثني الزهري عن سعيد بن المسيب عن # سعد ابن أبي وقاص # قال : " لما كان من أمر عثمان بن مظعون الذي كان من ترك النساء , بعث إليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , فقال ... ( فذكره ) . قال سعد : فو الله لقد كان أجمع رجال من المسلمين على أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إن هو أقر عثمان على ما هو عليه أن نختصي , فنتبتل " . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد جيد رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال البخاري غير ابن إسحاق , وهو ثقة مدلس , ولكنه صرح بالتحديث , فزالت شبهة تدليسه . 
وله فيه إسناد آخر عن عائشة رضي الله عنها نحوه , وتوبع عليه كما بينته في " إرواء الغليل " ( 2075 ) .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 395

" لا تصوم المرأة يوماً تطوعاً في غير رمضان وزوجها شاهد إلا بإذنه " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 680 :
أخرجه الدارمي في " سننه " ( 2 / 12 ) : أخبرنا محمد بن أحمد حدثنا سفيان عن أبي الزناد عن الأعرج عن # أبي هريرة # عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح على شرط مسلم , جميع رواته ثقات من رجاله . 
والحديث أخرجه الشيخان من طرق عن سفيان دون قوله : " يوماً تطوعاً في غير رمضان " . 
وهي زيادة صحيحة ثابتة , ومن أجلها خرجت الحديث هنا , وقد جاءت من طريقين آخرين عن أبي هريرة نحوه . وإسناد أحدهما صحيح , والآخر حسن , وله شاهد من حديث أبي سعيد الخدري أتم منه وفيه بيان سبب وروده , مع فوائد أخرى ينبغي الاطلاع عليها , وهذا نصه , قال رضي الله عنه : " جاءت امرأة إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحن عنده , فقالت : يا رسول الله إن زوجي صفوان بن المعطل يضربني إذا صليت , ويفطرني إذا صمت , ولا يصلي صلاة الفجر حتى تطلع الشمس , قال : وصفوان عنده , قال : فسأله عما قالت ? فقال : يا رسول الله أما قولها : " يضربني إذا صليت " , فإنها تقرأ بسورتين , ( فتعطلني ) وقد نهيتها ( عنهما ) , قال : فقال : لو كانت سورة واحدة لكفت الناس . وأما قولها " يفطرني " , فإنها تنطلق فتصوم وأنا رجل شاب , فلا أصبر , فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يومئذ : " لا تصوم امرأة إلا بإذن زوجها " . وأما قولها " إنى لا أصلي حتى تطلع الشمس " فإنا أهل بيت قد عرف لنا ذاك , لا نكاد نستيقظ حتى تطلع الشمس , قال : فإذا استيقظت فصل " . 
أخرجه أبو داود والسياق له وابن حبان والحاكم وأحمد بإسناد صحيح على شرط الشيخين . وقد خرجته مع طرق حديث أبي هريرة في " الإرواء " ( 2063 ) .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 396

" كان في سفره الذي ناموا فيه حتى طلعت الشمس , فقال : إنكم كنتم أمواتاً فرد الله إليكم أرواحكم , فمن نام عن صلاة فليصلها إذا استيقظ , ومن نسي صلاة فليصل إذا ذكر " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 681 :
أخرجه أبو يعلى في " مسنده " ( 58 / 1 ) عن عبد الجبار بن العباس الهمداني عن # عون بن أبي جحيفة عن أبيه # قال : فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد جيد رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الشيخين غير عبد الجبار هذا وهو صدوق يتشيع كما قال الحافظ في " التقريب " . 
قلت : والتشيع لا يضر في الرواية عند المحدثين , لأن العبرة في الراوي إنما هو كونه مسلماً عدلاً ضابطاً , أما التمذهب بمذهب مخالف لأهل السنة , فلا يعد عندهم جارحاً ما لم ينكر ما هو معلوم من الدين بالضرورة , كما بينه الحافظ ابن حجر في " شرح النخبة " . 
لاسيما وهذا الحديث قد جاء معناه في " الصحيحين " وغيرهما من حديث أنس وغيره من الصحابة , وفي حديثه زيادة : " لا كفارة لها إلا ذلك " . 
فقه الحديث :
وفي الحديث دلالة على أن النائم عن الصلاة أو الناسي لها لا تسقط عنه الصلاة , وأنه يجب عليه أن يبادر إلى أدائها فور الاستيقاظ أو التذكر لها . 
ودلت زيادة أنس رضي الله عنه , على أن ذلك هو الكفارة , وأنه إن لم يفعل فلا يكفره شيء من الأعمال , اللهم إلا التوبة النصوح . 
وفي ذلك كله دليل على أن الصلاة التي تعمد صاحبها إخراجها عن وقتها , فلا يكفرها أن يصليها بعد وقتها لأنه لا عذر له , والله عز وجل يقول : ( إن الصلاة كانت على المؤمنين كتاباً موقوتاً ) , وليس هو كالذى نام عنها أو نسيها , فهذا معذور بنص الحديث , ولذلك جعل له كفارة أن يصليها إذا تذكرها .
ألست ترى أن هذا المعذور نفسه إذا لم يبادر إلى الصلاة حين التذكر فلا كفارة له بعد ذلك , لأنه أضاع الوقت الذي شرع الله له أن يتدارك فيه الصلاة الفائتة .
فإذا كان هذا هو شأن المعذور أنه لا قضاء له بعد فوات الوقت المشروع له , فمن باب أولى أن يكون المتعمد الذي لم يصل الصلاة في وقتها وهو متذكر لها مكلف بها أن لا يكون له كفارة . وهذا فقه ظاهر لمن تأمله متجرداً عن التأثر بالتقليد ورأي الجمهور . 
ومما سبق يتبين خطأ بعض المتأخرين الذي قاسوا المتعمد على الناسي فقالوا : " إذا وجب القضاء على النائم والناسي مع عدم تفريطهما فوجوبه على العامد المفرط أولى " ! 
مع أن هذا القياس ساقط الاعتبار من أصله , لأنه من باب قياس النقيض على نقيضه , فإن العامد المتذكر ضد الناسي والنائم . 
على أن القول بوجوب القضاء على المتعمد ينافي حكمة التوقيت للصلاة الذي هو شرط من شروط صحة الصلاة , فإذا أخل بالشرط بطل المشروط بداهة , وقول شيخ الشمال في نشرة له في هذه المسألة " أن المصلي وجب عليه أمران : الصلاة , وإيقاعها في وقتها , فإذا ترك أحد الأمرين بقي الآخر " . 
فهذا مما يدل على جهل بالغ في الشرع , فإن الوقت للصلاة ليس فرضاً فحسب , بل وشرط أيضاً , ألا ترى أنه لو صلى قبل الوقت لم تقبل صلاته باتفاق العلماء . 
لكن كلام الشيخ المسكين يدل على أنه قد خرق اتفاقهم بقوله المتقدم , فإنه صريح أنه لو صلى قبل الوقت فإنه أدى واجباً , وضيع آخر ! 
وهكذا يصدق عليه المثل السائر ( من حفر بئراً لأخيه وقع فيه ) ! فإنه يدندن دائماً حول اتهام أنصار السنة بخرقهم الإجماع أو اتفاق العلماء , فها هو قد خالفهم بقوله المذكور الهزيل , هدانا الله وإياه سواء السبيل . 
وبعد فهذه كلمة وجيزة حول هذه المسألة المهمة بمناسبة هذا الحديث الشريف , ومن شاء تفصيل الكلام فيها فليرجع إلى كتاب الصلاة لابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى فإنه أشبع القول عليها مع التحقيق الدقيق بما لا تجده في كتاب . 
واعلم أنه ليس معنى قول أهل العلم المحققين ومنهم العز ابن عبد السلام الشافعي أنه لا يشرع القضاء على التارك للصلاة عمداً , أنه من باب التهوين لشأن ترك الصلاة حاشا لله , بل هو على النقيض من ذلك , فإنهم يقولون : إن من خطورة الصلاة وأدائها في وقتها أنه لا يمكن أن يتداركها بعد وقتها إلى الأبد , فلا يكفر ذنب إخراج الصلاة عن وقتها إلا ما يكفر أكبر الذنوب , ألا وهو التوبة النصوح . 
ولذلك فهم ينصحون من ابتلي بترك الصلاة أن يتوب إلى الله فوراً , وأن يحافظ على أداء الصلاة في أوقاتها ومع الجماعة , وأن يكثر من الصلاة النافلة حتى يعوض بذلك بعض ما فاته من الثواب بتركه للصلاة في الوقت ( وإن الحسنات يذهبت السيئات ) وقد دل على ذلك حديث أبي هريرة " انظروا هل لعبدي من تطوع فتكملوا بها فريضته " . أخرجه أبو داود وغيره .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 397

" ما صدق نبي ( من الأنبياء ) ما صدقت , إن من الأنبياء من لم يصدقه من أمته إلا رجل واحد " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 684 :
أخرجه ابن حبان في " صحيحه " ( 2305 موارد ) قال : أخبرنا أبو خليفة حدثنا علي بن المديني حدثنا حسين بن علي عن زائدة عن المختار بن فلفل عن # أنس ابن مالك #  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكره . 
قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح , وقد أخرجه مسلم في " صحيحه " ( 1 / 130 ) حدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة حدثنا حسين بن علي به وزاد في أوله : " أنا أول شفيع في الجنة , لم يصدق نبي من الأنبياء .... " . 
ومن طريق مسلم أخرجه أبو بكر محمد بن الحسن الطبري في " الأمالي " ( 7 / 1 ) ثم رواه ( 4 / 1 ) من طريق أخرى عن المختار به . 
ويشهد للحديث ما روى ابن عباس رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( عرضت علي الأمم , فرأيت النبي ومعه الرهط , والنبي ومعه الرجل والرجلان و النبي ليس معه أحد .... " الحديث . 
أخرجه الشيخان وغيرهما . 
وفي الحديث دليل واضح على أن كثرة الأتباع وقلتهم , ليست معياراً لمعرفة كون الداعية على حق أو باطل , فهؤلاء الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام مع كون دعوتهم واحدة , ودينهم واحداً , فقد اختلفوا من حيث عدد أتباعهم قلة وكثرة , حتى كان فيهم من لم يصدقه إلا رجل واحد , بل ومن ليس معه أحد ! ففي ذلك عبرة بالغة للداعية والمدعوين في هذا العصر , فالداعية عليه أن يتذكر هذه الحقيقة , ويمضي قدماً في سبيل الدعوة إلى الله تعالى , ولا يبالي بقلة المستجيبين له , لأنه ليس عليه إلا البلاغ المبين , وله أسوة حسنة بالأنبياء السابقين الذين لم يكن مع أحدهم إلا الرجل والرجلان ! والمدعو عليه أن لا يستوحش من قلة المستجيبين للداعية , ويتخذ ذلك سببا للشك في الدعوة الحق وترك الإيمان بها , فضلاً عن أن يتخذ ذلك دليلاً على بطلان دعوته بحجة أنه لم يتبعه أحد , أو إنما اتبعه الأقلون ! ولو كانت دعوته صادقة لاتبعه جماهير الناس ! والله عز وجل يقول ( وما أكثر الناس ولو حرصت بمؤمنين ) .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 398

" استأمروا النساء في أبضاعهن , قيل : فإن البكر تستحي أن تكلم ? قال : سكوتها إذنها " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 685 :
رواه النسائي ( 2 / 78 ) وأحمد ( 6 / 45 , 203 ) عن ابن جريج قال : سمعت ابن أبي مليكة يحدث عن ذكوان أبي عمرو مولى عائشة عن # عائشة # مرفوعاً . 
وهذا سند صحيح على شرط الشيخين , وقد أخرجه البخاري ( 8 / 57 ) ومسلم ( 4 / 141 ) وأحمد أيضاً ( 6 / 165 ) من هذا الوجه بمعناه . 
وفي رواية " البكر تستأذن " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 399

" نهى أن يشرب من في السقاء " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 685 :
أخرجه أحمد ( 2 / 230 , 487 ) : حدثنا إسماعيل قال أنبأنا أيوب عن عكرمة عن # أبي هريرة # مرفوعاً به . 
قال أيوب : أنبئت أن رجلاً شرب من في السقاء فخرجت حية . 
وهذا إسناد صحيح على شرط البخاري وأخرجه الحاكم ( 4 / 140 ) من هذا الوجه وقال : " صحيح على شرط ( خ ) . ووافقه الذهبي . 
قلت : وقد أخرجه في " صحيحه " ( 10 / 74 ) من طريق أيوب عن عكرمة به دون قول أيوب " انبئت .... " . وكذلك أخرجه ابن ماجه ( 2 / 336 ) , وهو رواية لأحمد ( 2 / 247 , 327 ) . 
وقد تابعه حماد بن زيد عن عكرمة به . أخرجه أحمد ( 2 / 353 ) وإسناده على شرط البخاري . وأورده الهيثمي في " المجمع " ( 5 / 78 ) وقال : " رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " ورجاله ثقات " . 
وقد ذهل عن كونه في بعض الكتب الستة وقد ذكره المنذري في " الترغيب " ( 3 / 118 ) من رواية الحاكم دون قوله " قال أيوب " فلم يحسن لأنه بذلك صار قول أيوب مدرجاً في الحديث من قول أبي هريرة , ولا يخفى ما فيه . 
وللحديث شاهد من حديث ابن عباس مثل حديث أبي هريرة . 
أخرجه البخاري وأبو داود ( 2 / 134 ) والدارمي ( 2 / 89 - 118 – 119 ) وابن ماجه ( 2 / 336 ) وأحمد ( 1 / 226 , 241 , 321 , 339 ) من طريق عكرمة عنه . 
وله شاهد بلفظ : " نهى أن يشرب من في السقاء لأن ذلك ينتنه " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

[frame="14 100"]سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ــ المجلد الأول

للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

الحديث رقم 400

" نهى أن يشرب من في السقاء لأن ذلك ينتنه " .

قال الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1 / 686 :
أخرجه الحاكم ( 4 / 140 ) من طريق الحارث بن أبي أسامة : حدثنا روح بن عبادة : حدثنا حماد بن سلمة عن هشام بن عروة عن أبيه عن # عائشة # مرفوعاً . 
وقال : صحيح الإسناد . 
وفي التلخيص : صحيح على شرط مسلم . وقال الحافظ في " الفتح " ( 10 / 79 ) : " سنده قوي " .


إلى اللقاء مع الحديث القادم
تقبلوا تحياتي

شكر خاص للأخت مي مؤمن 
على مساعدتها الرائعه لي في تجهيز هذا الموضوع[/frame]

----------


## الباشا شهاب

الف الف الف الف شكــــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------

